# The Summer of Punk ***YES THIS THREAD IS FOR AFTER RAW ON 7/25 TOO***



## Evolution

It's officially started. Let the speculation begin.

Will he leave? Won't he? Has he actually signed a contract and they're just using this as a storyline?

Should be good watching.


----------



## Leechmaster

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

If this is a work and he stays, awesome.

If not, it's yet another blow to the WWE. Losing Edge, Batista, Punk, and Jericho within the last year has hurt their star power, not to mention Taker and HHH virtually being gone for all but two months a year now.

Orton and Cena squashing everyone in sight doesn't help matters much.


----------



## Chosen

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I know plenty of people will say that Punk has no chance of winning the title now that he' announced that he's leaving (if he is indeed doing that) but his announcement plus the fact that the MITB PPV wil be in Chicago makes this match completely intriguing.

I wouldn't be surprised if he wins the strap only to lose it to one of the MITB winners that same night


----------



## animus

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I say this is part of a storyline.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I think he's really leaving, but he'll be back. He won't beat Cena. ADR will.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

John Cena's music will play to start off Raw after the MinB ppv, but instead we'll have Punk dressed up as Cena (ala Jeff Hardy), and he'll have the WWE Championship which he won the night before. He'll grab a mic and simply say "The Champ is here... and he's not going anywhere!"

Massive heat and sets up the programme for Punk/Cena at Summerslam.

At least I hope.


----------



## exile123

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Evolution said:


> It's officially started. Let the speculation begin.
> 
> Will he leave? Won't he? Has he actually signed a contract and they're just using this as a storyline?
> 
> Should be good watching.


if he leaves, WWE is officially dead to me.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

ADR will take the title at Summerslam, most likely.

Punk's not going to win it.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

There is no way Punk is leaving as champ. No possible way. 

I'm not a Cena lover, but the moment Punk cut that promo, I said to myself, yep he's losing. 

... but hopefully, Punk resigns eventually.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

He'll either lose in his hometown and get a proper send off or...

"You stupid old man, I'm a snake." Google it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

^ This.

Whatever it is, this is already the most intriguing storyline WWE has had in so long. I literally have_ no idea_ what will happen.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Vince is going to screw him at MITB like he screwed Bret at Survivor Series.


----------



## wacokid27

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I think it's a "shooted work" (my term for a real-life situation that's resolved and now they're using it for a storyline). I actually think he'll win and continue to appear on WWE TV in an outsider role. This will lay the foundation of the real part of the feud, the month-long SummerSlam buildup for the actual match between Cena and Punk for the WWE Championship. It will also probably have some kind of "loser leaves" stipulation or Punk will "injure" Cena badly enough that Cena can take a (much needed) break.

The question then becomes who pursues Punk for the title. I guess HHH could come back. There was talk that Austin's to the point in his health that he feels like making one more run in the ring. Mason Ryan could turn face or Skip Sheffield could return as a face (I think these are the kinds of things that Vince would actually like seeing, as he is apparently very high on both men).

These are just a few ideas. Feel free to discuss or ignore, as you will.

wk

EDIT: After reading the bit on "You stupid old man. I'm a snake.", I could see some kind of angle like that going down. Recently, WWE has, except for some of the PPV booking, been re-tooling their product to bring it back (at least to an extent) to an adult-oriented platform. This type of thing would be a real commitment to a stronger, more story-driven, adult-oriented product. That makes me wonder whether or not they have the stones to do it. But I can hope, can't I? wk


----------



## coleminer1

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



steamed hams said:


> Vince is going to screw him at MITB like he screwed Bret at Survivor Series.


THINKING OUT THE FUCKING BOX MAN ITS PERFECT


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I think Punk will indeed take a break, at least until Royal Rumble, Cena will retain at MITB and thats it basically.
John Cena vs ADR at Summerslam


----------



## coleminer1

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



wacokid27 said:


> I think it's a "shooted work" (my term for a real-life situation that's resolved and now they're using it for a storyline).
> EDIT: After reading the bit on "You stupid old man. I'm a snake.", I could see some kind of angle like that going down. Recently, WWE has, except for some of the PPV booking, been re-tooling their product to bring it back (at least to an extent) to an adult-oriented platform. This type of thing would be a real commitment to a stronger, more story-driven, adult-oriented product. That makes me wonder whether or not they have the stones to do it. But I can hope, can't I? wk


I dunno man I doubt it I WANT WWE to become more edgy but they are pussies.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

i wouldn't be shocked if it's a storyline


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

You stupid old men. He's a snake.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Sorry Evolution, no matter what, Del Rio is your SUMMER.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sorry Evolution, no matter what, Del Rio is your SUMMER.


So we're getting a summer w/o any heat?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Carcass said:


> So we're getting a summer w/o any heat?


LOL nice, but seriously summer slam is going to revolve around him whether you like it or not. Unless Vince has the guts to prove me wrong.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Against Cena? With his contract going up? Punk loses.

Sad but true.


----------



## Swag

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

He will win, but Jericho will come back and take the title the next night!


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Carcass said:


> So we're getting a summer w/o any heat?


Zing.

Also, he's leaving, and Raw's fucked.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

He's leaving and Raw's dead unless Riley somehow takes the WWE title soon, which won't happen.

I hope, though, that they at least let him win the title on his way out, and then whoever wins the MITB cashes in on him and takes the title. That won't happen but it would be nice.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



starship.paint said:


> I think he's really leaving, but he'll be back. He won't beat Cena. ADR will.


So let me get this straight :


Truth who, despite his "interesting" promos and "questionable"(to be nice) wrestling skills, is over with the fans HEEL-wise *and* looks menacing as an opponent, couldn't beat Super Cena.


And Yet a MEXICAN ARISTOCRAT who talks about nothing but Destiny in his promos, and has ZERO heat(nobody cares about him) each and every time he comes out...*IS GOING TO *DEFEAT* SUPERCENA?? Are you SERIOUS?*


----------



## Coldplay619

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

OH GOD OH GOD! Don't leave D8

If he leaves, hopefully he comes back at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## varney

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmwxp2Vh3Dk

he said the w word


----------



## daryl74

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Amber B said:


> He'll either lose in his hometown and get a proper send off or...
> 
> "You stupid old man, I'm a snake." Google it.





just did...pretty rad promo from punk...even the tiny connection of snow then and now is making me over-think now lol


----------



## zllehs

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

would'nt be the first time punk grabbed a mic and mixed in real life with a storyline hell look at my avatar lol

i think this is him telling the wwe to give him the title or he will walk
i think we all know that the wwe wants cena to hold the title until mania vs the rock next year
punk thinks (and is) just as big of a drawas cena and if the wwe wants him they will have to prove it to him


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Carcass said:


> So we're getting a summer w/o any heat?


:lmao


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



glenwo2 said:


> So let me get this straight :
> Truth who, despite his "interesting" promos and "questionable"(to be nice) wrestling skills, is over with the fans HEEL-wise *and* looks menacing as an opponent couldn't beat Super Cena.
> 
> And Yet a MEXICAN ARISTOCRAT who talks about nothing but Destiny in his promos, and has ZERO heat(nobody cares about him) each and every time he comes out...*IS GOING TO *DEFEAT* SUPERCENA?? Are you SERIOUS?   *


*

Yeah. Del Rio is going to beat Cena. Truth is an awesome heel, yes, but he's kinda comedic as well, and that works against him. I don't deny that Truth is more over than Del Rio, but saying Del Rio has ZERO heat is bullshit. He does have heat, it's just not massive heat. Y'all gotta stop exaggerating. Anyway, Del Rio was primed to main-event by WWE. Feuded with Mysterio when he came in, won the Royal Rumble, sure he lost at WM but everyone knew he was going to win at Extreme Rules, but then Edge retired and screwed him. Vince then gave the title to Christian out of sympathy, but really, Del Rio is a big player in the WWE and to properly make his breakthrough they're gonna make him go through Show and then Cena. It doesn't matter whether his promos are repetitive, how well you perform doesn't always correspond with how you're booked. Just you see.*


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

He'll win the title, squah whoever cashes in the MITB after the match, Grab a mic and shoot HARD on WWE, and debut on ROH the next week with WWE title in hand to a MASSIVE POP!

*Crickets*

.......Well, time for me to be hittin' the ol' dusty trail......*backs away slowly*.....









Oops, found the fire-door!


----------



## Tom777

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

It's going to be a very sad day when Punk leaves. I do hope he returns, atleast TNA seems to be in a bad way currently so he may not jump ship.

And on Alberto Del Rio, his reign will be weak. I like him, I do but no one can beat Cena clean and his finisher is a submission - says it all.


----------



## ChazThrasher

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

i think that a return to ROH is looking likely for Punk, probably a lighter schedule where he has charachter control and a decent wage packet is sounding good after 5 or years in the WWE


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Again CM stands for Cryptic Man.

Only two options here; he stays or he leaves. 

Punk is a tough guy to figure out so he could just be playing us and this is all part of some big storyline with John Cena leading into SummerSlam with hopefully CM Punk as our champion.

But this is WWE we're talking about.....he'll lose.


----------



## rcc

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

If this is just a storyline they should have Punk win the WWE championship and take it with him back to the indies. WWE then organise a fake independent show that happens to be on at the same time as Raw and have Cena invade it. That would be awesome TV.

Who am I kidding? Cena will just beat him and Punk will leave.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

CM Punk loses, leaves WWE, and I begin cutting...a promo on youtube about how I'm gonna start my own wrestling company and WWE will rue the day.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



starship.paint said:


> Yeah. Del Rio is going to beat Cena. Truth is an awesome heel, yes, but he's kinda comedic as well, and that works against him. I don't deny that Truth is more over than Del Rio, but saying Del Rio has ZERO heat is bullshit. He does have heat, it's just not massive heat. Y'all gotta stop exaggerating.


We're not exaggerating...much. 

But I don't hear much of anything from the crowd when Rio is out in the ring, though. 

He needs to change either his gimmick, his promos(ugh!), and/or his ring attire. Do something...ANYTHING to get the Fans to give a crap about him 'cause I just don't see(or rather 'hear') any Heat for him right now. 






> Anyway, Del Rio was primed to main-event by WWE. Feuded with Mysterio when he came in, won the Royal Rumble, sure he lost at WM but everyone knew he was going to win at Extreme Rules, but then Edge retired and screwed him. Vince then gave the title to Christian out of sympathy, but really, Del Rio is a big player in the WWE and to properly make his breakthrough they're gonna make him go through Show and then Cena. It doesn't matter whether his promos are repetitive, *how well you perform doesn't always correspond with how you're booked.* Just you see.


Actually, when I watched him on Smackdown each time he came out, it never occurred to me that Fake Crowd Noise was being piped-in until much later. And when Rio started being on RAW, I finally saw how "fake" his perceived OVER-ness was on Smackdown. 

He's not over, man. Sorry. He'd be a Permanent resident of Sunday Night Heat back in the day. 

They called him the "Crown Jewel of the RAW Draft". Well this "Jewel" needs to be re-polished HEAVILY if the Shine that they expect is to materialize 'cause right now he resembles a large lump of coal.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Maybe its just a storyline !


----------



## Stad

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Summer of Punk!

Hopefully Punk is playing some sort of sick fucking joke on us.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



stadw0n306 said:


> Summer of Punk!
> 
> Hopefully Punk is playing some sort of sick fucking joke on us.


If it's a sick fucking joke, then does that make us sick fucks? Hmmmm....



Punk isn't going anywhere....He probably has a contract already signed. And he and Vince decided to troll the IWC who are aware of his Contract issues by using this as an Angle.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



glenwo2 said:


> If it's a sick fucking joke, then does that make us sick fucks? Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Punk isn't going anywhere....He probably has a contract already signed. And he and Vince decided to troll the IWC who are aware of his Contract issues by using this as an Angle.


We can only hope, but I really do think he's tired and just wants a break from it all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



iBeaDom said:


> We can only *hope*, but I really do think he's tired and just wants a break from it all.


WWE knows no such word anymore.


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

cena will get the piss beat out of him for 30 minutes... then after he wins the match...


punk will recieve this kind of send off

http://youtu.be/ZNQQjoH10R4?t=1m18s



then you people will be pissed for a few hours.. then tune into raw the next night


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Don't get too excited. Cena will go over him before facing Del Rio at Summerslam. 

... Cena will go over him too. 

Sigh... This is gonna be a long summer.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Figure4Leglock said:


> I think Punk will indeed take a break, at least until Royal Rumble, Cena will retain at MITB and thats it basically.
> John Cena vs ADR at Summerslam


Unfortunately I feel like that is what's going to happen, but I can't help but be intrigued by it all. It really sucks that Punk won't take the belt, because if there is one character on WWE TV right now that they could do an angle like that with, and make it work, it would be Punk. 

I know I can speak for myself and many others that being part of the IWC for so long, we miss getting 'got' (to quote R-Crackhead) by WWE plans/storylines anymore. I can't imagine what it would be like if Punk walking out of MITB with the WWE Title, with everyone believing he would actually be gone after the PPV. It would be just crazy. If WWE and Punk some how kept a contract re-signing under wraps, and Punk won the belt in his hometown...the Allstate Arena would literally explode. And then the question that would stand and rope you in to tune in the following night on Raw: "what happens now?"

That's how you build ratings.

And stars.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

punk hates TNA right?

kind of risky for vince to do this storyline with the possibility of punk going to tna


----------



## Wild Pegasus

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I say he signs his new contract on the back of the WWE title.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Punk isn't going anywhere. I have a hard time believing Vince is going to run an angle celebrating the fact that somebody is leaving the company and then give them a title shot against the biggest star in the company for his last match. ADR isn't ready to take the strap off Cena yet so I think a Punk win is completely possible.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



kokepepsi said:


> punk hates TNA right?
> 
> kind of risky for vince to do this storyline with the possibility of punk going to tna


He's not going to TNA. He knows better than that.


----------



## mistaroo

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I hope they do something similar to what ROH did with Punk after he signed his WWE contract, back in 2005. Let him win.


----------



## Leechmaster

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



King Wrex said:


> He's leaving and Raw's dead unless Riley somehow takes the WWE title soon, which won't happen.
> 
> I hope, though, that they at least let him win the title on his way out, and then whoever wins the MITB cashes in on him and takes the title. That won't happen but it would be nice.


If he's leaving, it's the least they could do for him. He carried Smackdown back in '09 and has been their top performer since despite being stuck in crappy storylines and booked like a joke.

No wonder Punk's leaving...with Cena and Orton winning in the same fashion every night, there's no point trying to move up the ranks in the WWE. Hell, even the programming is shit with danceoffs and woeful divas plaguing the broadcasts.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Can't argue with any of that. The state of WWE is piss. I don't want Punk to leave but I definately support his reasoning.


----------



## Leechmaster

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



King Wrex said:


> Can't argue with any of that. The state of WWE is piss. I don't want Punk to leave but I definately support his reasoning.


I'm almost done with the product myself. If Punk leaves, Miz and Christian are the only ones who will keep me interested, but Miz has been floundering down the card recently and Christian will follow suit.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I don't understand, didn't 'dirtsheets' say his contract was ending in September or something, and now isn't it convenient that his contract ends on the day of a PPV in his home city? I'm sorry but unless Vince planned this years ahead this reeks of a work to me. I think punk's gonna win and take a break, or win then have the mitb cashed in on him or something, but I definitely see him returning to the WWE, and I'm honestly not convinced that he didn't resign.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Took these from his twitter account:



> CM Punk
> I knew I was gone at the beginning of the year. I just woke up one day and I knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time.





> CM Punk
> I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I knew I'd be history by July. Come say goodbye on July 17th.





> CM Punk
> Come say goodbye on July 17th. I promise to go out with a bang. Trust me. XxX


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Evolution said:


> Took these from his twitter account:


Yeah I was about to post that too, he's taking it to twitter, I don't know whether this will be such a convincing swerve, or if it's for real. This makes me want to buy mitb and I think that's exactly what WWE wants to do.


----------



## predator60

*CM Punks future*

Tweets made by CM Punk this evening/night:

CMPunk CM Punk 
Come say goodbye on July 17th. I promise to go out with a bang. Trust me. XxX

CMPunk CM punk
I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I knew I'd be history by July. Come say goodbye on July 17th.

CMPunk CM Punk 
I knew I was gone at the beginning of the year. I just woke up one day and I knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time.

seems its safe to say that by the 17th July he will be gone from WWE.

What will his future be after?


----------



## hazuki

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Well..fuck.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: CM Punks future*



predator60 said:


> Tweets made by CM Punk this evening/night:
> 
> CMPunk CM Punk
> Come say goodbye on July 17th. I promise to go out with a bang. Trust me. XxX
> 
> CMPunk CM punk
> I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I knew I'd be history by July. Come say goodbye on July 17th.
> 
> CMPunk CM Punk
> I knew I was gone at the beginning of the year. I just woke up one day and I knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time.
> 
> *seems its safe to say that by the 17th July he will be gone from WWE.*
> 
> What will his future be after?


What leads you to that assumption? You heard of kayfabe? Possibly a swerve? He's most likely signed a new contract and is using this angle to take a break, like he said he wanted to.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Punk has never been one to stay in kayfabe with his twitter. I believe it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

if Punk leaves what else is there for me. I like alot of the rest but they barely get time to shine. Ever since ECW i liked Punk but his heel turn against Hardy and the SES made me mark for him. Im not even going to the July 11 raw in boston cuz im tired of supercena.


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I don't know, I just have a feeling that this is part of a storyline, and that Punk will win the WWE Title at Money In The Bank. I was thinking this to myself during RAW after Punk's promo that the storyline could involve Punk obviously winning the title, then parading around as an outsider so to speak wearing the WWE Title. Vince would try and demand he return the title, to which Punk won't because he'll claim he won the title fairly. 

I don't know what else would happen, but it would make for an intriguing storyline if done right. Of course, I could just see Punk dropping the WWE Title right back to Cena at Summerslam, then taking time off after that. I guess we'll see, but I hope Punk wins the title.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I look at that last quote you posted, and I might take that "trust me" seriously.


----------



## Cysquatch

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

This thread actually reminds me a lot of the nexus talk from last year. We have an interesting heel doing something fresh and awesome, and hordes of IWC getting ahead of themselves and predicting an epic title reign. Fact is, this is 2011. Just like with the Nexus, Cena will go superman, Never Give Up and win with yet another miraculous comeback. It's a testament to Punk's brilliance that this one might not be a total burial.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Coming off a win at a PPV (after nearly a year drought) and entering a really interesting storyline going about being an Honest Man (Jericho 2008), I don't see him going away so soon. I have a hard time imagining it to be honest. He'll probably lose the title match with Cena, take some time off kayfabe wise and come back with a bang maybe at the RUmble.


----------



## Revil Fox

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

How I would book this:

Punk vs. Cena goes on first, and Punk goes over. Later in the night, Cena somehow gets into the MitB match and wins it, saying he's cashing it in right now and taking the belt back. Punk, who's still under contract until midnight, is forced to take part in the match. Eventually, Punk eats and AA and...kicks out. Cena looks shocked as Punk rolls out of the ring. When Cena goes after him, Punk rolls back into the ring and Cena walks into a GTS and Punk beats Cena again. Punk starts to leave the ring when the GM sends an e-mail. Considering what's happened, (s)he's giving the winner of the Smackdown MitB authorization to cash in their contract for the Raw belt. The SD MitB winner (we'll say it's DBD for the hell of it) comes out and cashes in his contract. Eventually, DBD gets Punk in the Lebell Lock, and just when it looks like Punk is going to tap out he reverses it into the Anaconda Vice and DBD taps out. 

The next night, Punk "buys a ticket" to watch Raw, bringing the title with him. Cena comes out and pleads with Punk to "do the right thing", to no avail. By the end of the night, Cena will convince Punk to wrestle him at SS by offering Punk Cena's contract if he wins. So if Cena wins, Punk is still gone but the title is back with the company, and if Punk wins, Cena is gone from the company, but Punk is re-signed with the WWE under the deal that Cena had, and the belt is still back in the company. 

Then at SS, Punk goes over Cena again, allowing Cena to take some time off and rest until Survivor Series or TLC, when he makes his return, probably takes the title off Punk, and feuds with ADR for a few months until WM where he faces Rock.


----------



## morris3333

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

TheBethPhoenix Mixed emotions after #rawp2p tonight. I want and will earn an opportunity. @TrueKofi was robbed @CMPunk leaving. What will next week bring?? 

from : http://twitter.com/TheBethPhoenix

I think CM Punk is leaving wwe.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



NoLeafClover said:


> I know I can speak for myself and many others that being part of the IWC for so long, we miss getting 'got' (to quote R-Crackhead) by WWE plans/storylines anymore. I can't imagine what it would be like if Punk walking out of MITB with the WWE Title, with everyone believing he would actually be gone after the PPV. It would be just crazy. If WWE and Punk some how kept a contract re-signing under wraps, and Punk won the belt in his hometown...the Allstate Arena would literally explode. And then the question that would stand and rope you in to tune in the following night on Raw: "what happens now?"
> 
> That's how you build ratings.
> 
> And stars.


That is beyond perfect... Apply for head writer right now.


----------



## Chosen

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Punk defeats Cena

MITB Winner #1 cashes in on Punk. Punk defeats MITB Winner #1.

MITB Winner #2 cashes in too. Defeats Punk

Goodbye, Punk


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Revil Fox said:


> How I would book this:
> 
> Punk vs. Cena goes on first, and Punk goes over. Later in the night, Cena somehow gets into the MitB match and wins it, saying he's cashing it in right now and taking the belt back. Punk, who's still under contract until midnight, is forced to take part in the match. Eventually, Punk eats and AA and...kicks out. Cena looks shocked as Punk rolls out of the ring. When Cena goes after him, Punk rolls back into the ring and Cena walks into a GTS and Punk beats Cena again. Punk starts to leave the ring when the GM sends an e-mail. Considering what's happened, (s)he's giving the winner of the Smackdown MitB authorization to cash in their contract for the Raw belt. The SD MitB winner (we'll say it's DBD for the hell of it) comes out and cashes in his contract. Eventually, DBD gets Punk in the Lebell Lock, and just when it looks like Punk is going to tap out he reverses it into the Anaconda Vice and DBD taps out.
> 
> The next night, Punk "buys a ticket" to watch Raw, bringing the title with him. Cena comes out and pleads with Punk to "do the right thing", to no avail. By the end of the night, Cena will convince Punk to wrestle him at SS by offering Punk Cena's contract if he wins. So if Cena wins, Punk is still gone but the title is back with the company, and if Punk wins, Cena is gone from the company, but Punk is re-signed with the WWE under the deal that Cena had, and the belt is still back in the company.
> 
> Then at SS, Punk goes over Cena again, allowing Cena to take some time off and rest until Survivor Series or TLC, when he makes his return, probably takes the title off Punk, and feuds with ADR for a few months until WM where he faces Rock.


I hope this was a joke. This is beyond Russo bad. Cena winning MITB, both MITBs being wasted in one night, CM Punk prevailing in 3 matches on one night? My god even I can't support this.


----------



## xXMC KnupXx

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

While im not sure if Punk will win the strap here why he SHOULD.

Punk leaving with the tittle will only give the WWE one World Championship. 
I was a bit gutted when WWE done away with the unified tittles all those years ago, mainly cause i liked the idea of one guy being able to go cross brand (which now days i guess means nothing). Having Cena/Orton with another star like Miz tagging in and out of the main event scene, going for the tittle just makes sense at this point. While Christian and R-Truth's rise to the main event may have been done well it still hasnt positioned them as Main Event Stars, well none that seem like a threat to either champion, and thats been an issue for a while. 
Having Cena/Orton tied up with the tittle means that the guys they have elevated sightly in Christian/Truth can take a step back down for a second and have feuds with guys like Kofi/Ziggler/Cody/Bryan to bring them up to their level. This way you dont just have three or four guys that look like they can challenge for the belt you now have 8 or 9. Rotating a person at a time into that main event slot would give them all a bit more credibility, and then you can build from there.
I think having one champion between two shows helps solve the 'Star Power' problem, while also keeping the brand split, which doesnt seem to be going away any time soon.

Another reason is that star power is low, and because of that Smackdown! is struggling. Having that one big champ with the big time feuds going between both brand would def help with the Smackdown rating, i have no doubt about that. Having Cena show up on Smackdown to push his next top feud would draw in alot stronger ratings then they have been doing.
Then if that doesnt work, im sure Punk would be open to coming back by the end of the year, even if only for a one shot, that way he could bring the belt back with him, and there you have a strong money match that can actually have a historic feel to it, something that really no match has had in the last ten or so years (minus Taker/HBK... maybe.)


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

He is going out the way Jericho did in 2005. Cena/Del Rio is the feud WWE is going to hype though the roof with Del Rio being looked at as the biggest threat Cena has had in years. I don't like it and many others don't but that is the way WWE is going. The Miz and Del Rio are going to be the top two heels in WWE for many years. Punk I don't think we will see again until the fall of 2012 at the earliest.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Chosen said:


> Punk defeats Cena
> 
> MITB Winner #1 cashes in on Punk. Punk defeats MITB Winner #1.
> 
> MITB Winner #2 cashes in too. Defeats Punk
> 
> Goodbye, Punk


That's not even possible because the MITB's are show specific.



> Punk isn't going anywhere. I have a hard time believing Vince is going to run an angle celebrating the fact that somebody is leaving the company and then give them a title shot against the biggest star in the company for his last match. ADR isn't ready to take the strap off Cena yet so I think a Punk win is completely possible.


Cena specifically requested for this, reports have said, and as we all know, guys who bring in a lot of money have pull. As for him saying he's leaving, that's just a way to explain him leaving without having another fucking stupid Loser Leaves WWE match where we absolutely know that Cena's not losing.

I don't know why there's so much denial. I know everybody loves Punk but he's GONE. That's just the way it is, accept it. This is not some damn swerve.


----------



## John Locke

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Punk should beat Cena, win the title and leave with it. Take the WWE title out of the picture for a while. Hell, end the brand split while we're at it. Go with the WHC as the #1 (and only) title for a little while and then have Punk return sometime (unannounced) with the WWE title still claiming to be the champion.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Wrex where did you read that Cena requested this? I'm curious.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



King Wrex said:


> That's not even possible because the MITB's are show specific.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena specifically requested for this, reports have said, and as we all know, guys who bring in a lot of money have pull. As for him saying he's leaving, that's just a way to explain him leaving without having another fucking stupid Loser Leaves WWE match where we absolutely know that Cena's not losing.
> 
> I don't know why there's so much denial. I know everybody loves Punk but he's GONE. That's just the way it is, accept it. This is not some damn swerve.


Like I said he will go out pretty much the same way Jericho did in 2005 kicking & screaming while Cena celebrates. With Punk out of the way WWE will hype ADR as the guy that could ruin Cena's dream of the match with the Rock at Wrestlemania being for the WWE Championship. I think this is a bunch of shit but I don't blame Punk for wanted out at this point because all WWE is Orton & Cena. No body on the roster has any cred of being in the ring with them


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Fenice said:


> Wrex where did you read that Cena requested this? I'm curious.


A few weeks ago one of the dirt sheets said Cena wanted to do a similar angle with Punk that he did with Jericho with he was on his way out in 2005.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: CM Punks future*



predator60 said:


> Tweets made by CM Punk this evening/night:
> 
> CMPunk CM Punk
> Come say goodbye on July 17th. I promise to go out with a bang. Trust me. XxX
> 
> CMPunk CM punk
> I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I knew I'd be history by July. Come say goodbye on July 17th.
> 
> CMPunk CM Punk
> I knew I was gone at the beginning of the year. I just woke up one day and I knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time.
> 
> seems its safe to say that by the 17th July he will be gone from WWE.
> 
> What will his future be after?


http://cmpunk.livejournal.com/

Wednesday, June 15th, 2005
10:09 pm 
"Heart of the Devil" or "Goodbye Blue and White"
I knew I was gone at the beggining of the year.
I just woke up one day and knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time. I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I honestly knew i'd be history by June.
Come say goodbye on Saturday, I promise to go out with a bang.
Trust me.
XxX

Current Mood: ev
Current Music: Death by Stereo
----------------

What a worker.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Thank you for mentioning the dirt sheet . Had no clue about it. I wonder what his endgame is going to be.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Whatever happens with Punk I have to say that I am really excited for this angle. The thought of CM Punk in front of his home crowd (and Chicago is smarky enough as it is) against Cena sold me on this PPV.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: CM Punks future*



predator60 said:


> Tweets made by CM Punk this evening/night:
> 
> CMPunk CM Punk
> Come say goodbye on July 17th. I promise to go out with a bang. Trust me. XxX
> 
> CMPunk CM punk
> I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I knew I'd be history by July. Come say goodbye on July 17th.
> 
> CMPunk CM Punk
> I knew I was gone at the beginning of the year. I just woke up one day and I knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time.
> 
> seems its safe to say that by the 17th July he will be gone from WWE.
> 
> What will his future be after?


so, for those who follow punk on twitter, we all saw this:

I knew I was gone at the beginning of the year. I just woke up one day and I knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time

I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I knew I'd be history by July. Come say goodbye on July 17th.

Come say goodbye on July 17th. I promise to go out with a bang. Trust me. XxX

and, for those of us who followed Punk during his Indy/ROH days and read his livejournal may have thought this was somewhat eerie, due to the post he made on wednesday, june 15th, 2005, (the week of Death Before Dishonor III for ROH) which read:

I knew I was gone at the beggining of the year.
I just woke up one day and knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time. I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I honestly knew i'd be history by June.
Come say goodbye on Saturday, I promise to go out with a bang.
Trust me.
XxX

and for those who are wondering the signifcance of this....

he didn't leave ROH that weekend, and won the championship from austin aries, and stuck around with the company for another two months, even though Death Before Dishonor III was supposed to be his last show

connections, possibly?


----------



## Milwaukee

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Chicago is going to absolutely boo Cena out of the building come MITB. Win or loose, if this is Punks last match in the WWE for awhile, this crowd is going to send him out a hero. CANNOT WAIT for tickets to go on sale...


----------



## Amber B

*Re: CM Punks future*



vanboxmeer said:


> http://cmpunk.livejournal.com/
> 
> Wednesday, June 15th, 2005
> 10:09 pm
> "Heart of the Devil" or "Goodbye Blue and White"
> I knew I was gone at the beggining of the year.
> I just woke up one day and knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time. I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I honestly knew i'd be history by June.
> Come say goodbye on Saturday, I promise to go out with a bang.
> Trust me.
> XxX
> 
> Current Mood: ev
> Current Music: Death by Stereo
> ----------------
> 
> What a worker.


God his livejournal was awesome. Classic shit.


----------



## Dub

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Im a bigger fan now knowing he is listening to Death By stereo, they are awesome live.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

:cuss:


Milwaukee said:


> Chicago is going to absolutely boo Cena out of the building come MITB. Win or loose, if this is Punks last match in the WWE for awhile, this crowd is going to send him out a hero. CANNOT WAIT for tickets to go on sale...


Tickets went on sale May 20th, so you might be able to get some now but...chances are there maybe some left to sell or maybe non at all.


----------



## Stad

*Re: CM Punks future*



EdEddNEddy said:


> so, for those who follow punk on twitter, we all saw this:
> 
> I knew I was gone at the beginning of the year. I just woke up one day and I knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time
> 
> I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I knew I'd be history by July. Come say goodbye on July 17th.
> 
> Come say goodbye on July 17th. I promise to go out with a bang. Trust me. XxX
> 
> and, for those of us who followed Punk during his Indy/ROH days and read his livejournal may have thought this was somewhat eerie, due to the post he made on wednesday, june 15th, 2005, (the week of Death Before Dishonor III for ROH) which read:
> 
> I knew I was gone at the beggining of the year.
> I just woke up one day and knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time. I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I honestly knew i'd be history by June.
> Come say goodbye on Saturday, I promise to go out with a bang.
> Trust me.
> XxX
> 
> and for those who are wondering the signifcance of this....
> 
> he didn't leave ROH that weekend, and won the championship from austin aries, and stuck around with the company for another two months, even though Death Before Dishonor III was supposed to be his last show
> 
> connections, possibly?


Sweet, i am really interested to see where this is headed, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: CM Punks future*



EdEddNEddy said:


> so, for those who follow punk on twitter, we all saw this:
> 
> I knew I was gone at the beginning of the year. I just woke up one day and I knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time
> 
> I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I knew I'd be history by July. Come say goodbye on July 17th.
> 
> Come say goodbye on July 17th. I promise to go out with a bang. Trust me. XxX
> 
> and, for those of us who followed Punk during his Indy/ROH days and read his livejournal may have thought this was somewhat eerie, due to the post he made on wednesday, june 15th, 2005, (the week of Death Before Dishonor III for ROH) which read:
> 
> I knew I was gone at the beggining of the year.
> I just woke up one day and knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time. I think it's creepy too, but it's really helpful. I honestly knew i'd be history by June.
> Come say goodbye on Saturday, I promise to go out with a bang.
> Trust me.
> XxX
> 
> and for those who are wondering the signifcance of this....
> 
> he didn't leave ROH that weekend, and won the championship from austin aries, and stuck around with the company for another two months, even though Death Before Dishonor III was supposed to be his last show
> 
> connections, possibly?


CM stands for Conniving Motherfucker :hmm:

Nice catch


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Yes, let's all assume he's staying because of cryptic fucking twitter and livejournal messages.

I'm not going to believe anything one way or the other until July 18th.


----------



## Hogan4Life

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I feel bad for WWE fans that the company rests on CM Chump sticking around.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Pezley said:


> Yes, let's all assume he's staying because of cryptic fucking twitter and livejournal messages.
> 
> I'm not going to believe anything one way or the other until July 18th.


The similarities are rather suspicious and Punk could pull this off if he wanted to. Barely any of the masses would care to look into his past work and notice this kind of thing, add in a few tweaks here and there, change things up and Punk could be throwing us for a loop.

Like I said before this is WWE so we know not to have high expectations seeing as they manage to fuck up every great thing they produce.

Just being optimistic and hanging onto that last shred of hope he stays awhile longer.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I just re-discovered his livejournal the other day. Some awesome photos on there.

There were ROH references all over that show tonight/last night, especially from Punk. Man's a genius. This is the kind of angle that can keep the smarks interested but still please the kiddies.


----------



## DivineCC

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Hogan4Life said:


> I feel bad for WWE fans that the company rests on CM Chump sticking around.


The company doesn't rest on Punk resigning, but since Jericho left, Punk has easily been the most entertaining person on the roster. With how paper thin the rosters are, WWE is doing everything they can to get him to stay.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Sadly though if WWE cons Punk into staying, WWE will eventually soon drop his push and then what? Not like Punk can just leave, i mean just cuz he's getting pushed now, it's to shut him up and re-sign with the company, not like WWE has long term plans to push him and keep him at the top, obviously they're doing it to have him sign again.

Here's what i found on wrestlezone, yes wrestlezone



> As seen on Monday Night Raw tonight, CM Punk announced that he will be leaving WWE after his contract expires on July 17th, which is the day of the Money in the Bank PPV.
> 
> After speaking with several sources, WZ can confirm that as of this writing, Punk does indeed plan to leave the company following the PPV, and he has not signed a new deal with WWE.
> 
> This does NOT mean, however, that it's guaranteed Punk will actually leave following the PPV, as anything can change between now and then, and has in the past.
> 
> Two years ago, when Jeff Hardy was finishing his last run with WWE, he had informed management on a number of occasions that he would be leaving the company on a certain date. But because he was such a hot commodity in WWE at the time, officials did their best to accommodate Hardy, and were able to re-sign him to contract extensions that saw him remain with the company for several months after he had initially intended to leave.
> 
> In the case of CM Punk, it could play out that the current angle between him and John Cena draws better than expected, which could lead WWE brass to step up and offer Punk a bigger money deal to remain with the company. It's no coincidence that Punk has been putting a tremendous amount of effort into his work recently, in what I would guess is an attempt to prove his ultimate worth in WWE.
> 
> Last month, WZ was the first to exclusively report that Cena requested to feud with Punk this summer, in an attempt to persuade CM Punk to re-sign with the company after his contract expires. One source noted to us tonight, "in a way, this angle is a test for both management and Punk. For management, it's to see how well he can draw at the top, and for Punk it's a way for him to gauge whether or not WWE fully backs him as a main event player."


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Chicago, boo the HELL outta Cena! Go One stand 06 on him!!!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

why is everybody acting like punk leaving is the end for the wwe?? 

i like him and i think hes very taleneted but lets be honest he hasnt been treated like a main eventer in a long time so if he does leave it wouldnt be a big loss in that sense. 

also, in the past 2 years, wwe has lost undertaker, tripleh, edge, jericho, jeff hardy, batsita, and shawn michaels . those are much bigger losses than cm punk who isnt as big of a star as they are plus gets booked like shit anyway.
so while punk leaving would be a loss it really isnt that big of a deal when you consider how much star power wwe has lost recently and is still profiting . 

if punk leaves theyll just elevate somebody else to take his spot and move on like they always do...


----------



## Dan1988

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



HHHbkDX said:


> Chicago, boo the HELL outta Cena! Go One stand 06 on him!!!


lol 1 night stand 06 was hilarious, cena must be dreading MITB!! anyway, I dont know what is going to happen at MITB but 1 thing is sure and that is its kayfabe, I mean come on its on the wwe website, not to mention he said it in the first place, asif they would allow that, vince would surely have his mic cut or something, they have worked the whole 'is punk going to resign' into an angle.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



iBeaDom said:


> The similarities are rather suspicious and Punk could pull this off if he wanted to. Barely any of the masses would care to look into his past work and notice this kind of thing, add in a few tweaks here and there, change things up and Punk could be throwing us for a loop.
> 
> Like I said before this is WWE so we know not to have high expectations seeing as they manage to fuck up every great thing they produce.
> 
> Just being optimistic and hanging onto that last shred of hope he stays awhile longer.


Are they similar? Yeah, but it could just as easily be Punk fucking with people as easily as it could mean anything of actual significance.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Pezley said:


> Are they similar? Yeah, but it could just as easily be Punk fucking with people as easily as it could mean anything of actual significance.


Thing is while Punk is that much of a dick to fuck with us, he's also that clever to fool us.



RatedR IWC Star said:


> why is everybody acting like punk leaving is the end for the wwe??
> 
> i like him and i think hes very taleneted but lets be honest he hasnt been treated like a main eventer in a long time so if he does leave it wouldnt be a big loss in that sense.
> 
> also, in the past 2 years, wwe has lost undertaker, tripleh, edge, jericho, jeff hardy, batsita, and shawn michaels . those are much bigger losses than cm punk who isnt as big of a star as they are plus gets booked like shit anyway.
> so while punk leaving would be a loss it really isnt that big of a deal when you consider how much star power wwe has lost recently and is still profiting .
> 
> if punk leaves theyll just elevate somebody else to take his spot and move on like they always do...


Nobody is saying Punk leaving is the end of the world. It's just WWE has suffered some major blows as far as losing guys goes, Punk is one of the few talented and credible guys left. So losing him is like "Shooting at a sinking ship"

WWE cant keep losing great talent such as Punk. Rey only has a while longer before he's gone too and then they're really gonna need to start shelling out stars.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Punk leaving is a good thing. If he goes to Ring Of Honor that could help push the company a little, ROH has so much potential to big and Punk could give it a huge draw.


----------



## KOWPeePs

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

WWE must know that the Chicago crowd is going to go crazy if Cena wins. This is similar to Cena vs RVD at ONS 06. I think punk is leaving but I also think WWE has something up their sleeve.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> why is everybody acting like punk leaving is the end for the wwe??
> 
> i like him and i think hes very taleneted but lets be honest he hasnt been treated like a main eventer in a long time so if he does leave it wouldnt be a big loss in that sense.
> 
> also, in the past 2 years, wwe has lost undertaker, tripleh, edge, jericho, jeff hardy, batsita, and shawn michaels . those are much bigger losses than cm punk who isnt as big of a star as they are plus gets booked like shit anyway.
> so while punk leaving would be a loss it really isnt that big of a deal when you consider how much star power wwe has lost recently and is still profiting .
> 
> if punk leaves theyll just elevate somebody else to take his spot and move on like they always do...


The issue isn't how big a loss he is from a booking or star power standpoint, it's how big a loss he is from an entertainment standpoint. No matter how bad the show is, you can always count on Punk to do something epic, but you can't rely on that in a month's time and the show will become even more cringeworthy. Yeah, they'll elevate somebody else....another pathetic R-Truth style push, somebody who can't hack it being pushed for lack of options. Isn't THAT a wonderful thing?


----------



## KOWPeePs

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Striketeam said:


> Punk leaving is a good thing. If he goes to Ring Of Honor that could help push the company a little, ROH has so much potential to big and Punk could give it a huge draw.


I like ROH but they only target a small audience being just wrestling focused. They can't be big unless they change their product up.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I don't mind him leaving at all. Been a fan of his since ROH. He had a good run, had awesome matches and went further than I initially thought he'd ever go. I'm just looking forward to the shoot interview.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

ohhh shii Cena gonna get his ass kicked now especially on Chicago it will be like the time he walked in to the original ECW ring imagine all the hate on Cena and CM Punk chants


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Spoiler: The Summer of Punk



Cena wins.


----------



## Negative Force

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I'll be smoking a cigar the day he goes. 

C-ya punk!


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

i think he's gone simply because he's been hinting at a break for a while. after that? that's where the intrigue comes in. i think he's gonna think it over and have an open dialogue with wwe. obviously, he has to decide if he wants to jump back into the fray. it's well known the wwe schedule is rough and can lead wrestlers to burning out. 

i'm not so sure he'll return to roh either. i don't know, i guess my point is i'm not convinced even punk knows what he wants at this point but i definitely feel a break is on the horizon. he's been real busy over the years...no write offs and no major long term injuries that gave him breaks. plus, he's been on almost every single major PPV and raw.

the only thing that gets me is that it was brought up on tv AND his twitter. that spells kayfabe to me, like they essentially already have a contract in place but also agree to let punk take time off. 

punk might be my favorite wrestler in wwe so if he goes to roh, i'm not gonna miss a beat.


----------



## Stad

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Adramelech said:


> Spoiler: The Summer of Punk
> 
> 
> 
> Cena wins.


sick spoiler man.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Trust me, there's nothing more that Vince like than to rub it in and piss of internet marks having Punk lose to Cena lol


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

All I can hope is that he stays with the WWE from a behind the scenes aspect. JR is working on something that is massive and revolutionary which is a massive secret at the moment apparently. Hopefully he can have a hand in whatever that is.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



iBeaDom said:


> Thing is while Punk is that much of a dick to fuck with us, he's also that clever to fool us.


Okay? My point is still valid: it is not proof one way or the other.

I'm not going to get my hopes up or buy into anything. When July 18th rolls around, we'll know.


----------



## CMPunk665

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I think Punk is actually leaving, and I'll probably watch wrestling less because of it. He's the best person in WWE at the moment, and it's gonna be a huge hit when he leaves. I'm really hoping he wins and ends up staying.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

CMPunk: I knew I was gone at the beginning of the year. I just woke up one day and I knew. That's the way I work a lot of the time.

Come say goodbye on July 17th. I promise to go out with a bang. Trust me. XxX


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Maybe Punk knows the booking plans up to WM28 consist of "keep the titles on Cena & Orton the whole time with superman pushes" and knowing that, decided its not really worth putting his body on the line 200 days a year? Maybe he realized Jericho is the smart one, being able to come and go from WWE as he pleases when he wants a break or pursue another endeavour? Everyone always says the worst part of working for WWE is the road schedule.. who would want to endure that knowing that you'll just be jobbing and on the backburner to Cena/Rock all year?

Then again since they actually opened the show addressing him leaving.. there's now a good chance that its going to be a work on the IWC and he's actually staying.


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Annihilus said:


> Maybe Punk knows the booking plans up to WM28 consist of "keep the titles on Cena & Orton the whole time with superman pushes" and knowing that, decided its not really worth putting his body on the line 200 days a year? Maybe he realized Jericho is the smart one, being able to come and go from WWE as he pleases when he wants a break or pursue another endeavour? Everyone always says the worst part of working for WWE is the road schedule.. who would want to endure that knowing that you'll just be jobbing and on the backburner to Cena/Rock all year?


more or less. i think punk is just plain dead tired. are there side projects he can do? he'll get that itch again but more and more, i think he's going to take a pretty lengthy break. this means even if he leaves wwe, don't expect to see him in roh right away. he's craving for a vacation.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Can you blame Punk for wanting to leave? He's leading a stable with probably the three least talented guys in the entire company (with the exception of Khali and a few others).

He's built up only to look like a joke in the end. It'll suck that he's going to be gone, but hell, I don't blame him at all. Hope he has a nice break.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I really don't want Punk to leave. The WWE needs him as he is a real talent. He has the whole package and he doesn't do drugs. The WWE will be in huge trouble if they don't resign him. We saw Batista, HBK, and Jericho leave last year. Now this year Edge is gone, and Triple and Undertaker are going to become part-timers. This is not good at all. Soon, we could be seeing Super Cena and Super Orton on top and it will be boring to see.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



chronoxiong said:


> Soon, we could be seeing Super Cena and Super Orton on top and it will be boring to see.


You mean the past several years?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



chronoxiong said:


> I really don't want Punk to leave. The WWE needs him as he is a real talent. He has the whole package and he doesn't do drugs. The WWE will be in huge trouble if they don't resign him. We saw Batista, HBK, and Jericho leave last year. Now this year Edge is gone, and Triple and Undertaker are going to become part-timers. This is not good at all. *Soon, we could be seeing Super Cena and Super Orton on top and it will be boring to see*.


:argh:


----------



## Double K

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I think CM Punk will beat Cena and get the title but someone's gonna cash in the Money In The Bank on him.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

You know what would be epic if someone cashed in their MITB briefcase after their match if they made the main event Punk/Cena that is


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



black_napalm said:


> more or less. i think punk is just plain dead tired. are there side projects he can do? he'll get that itch again but more and more, i think he's going to take a pretty lengthy break. this means even if he leaves wwe, don't expect to see him in roh right away. he's craving for a vacation.


To me the question hes probably asking himself is: What more can he accomplish in WWE? He already won a world title a couple times.. he's been in some main event feuds in the last year but always lost. It could be argued that from a title-winning perspective, his best days are behind him now with Cena/Orton having a lock on the belts for the forseeable future.

If he's saved and invested his money from his time in WWE, he probably never has to work again.. so knowing the WWE road schedule and the high probability of getting injured (or worse, a life-changing injury like Edge & many others), doing anything else might seem more appealing at this point in life if he doesn't need the $$anymore.

Also, to me the biggest indicator that he's actually leaving is that he's gotten significantly smaller in the last year muscle-wise, like it looks like he might not even be lifting weights anymore and is just doing cardio. Look at him now vs. when he had the title a few years ago, big difference. When someone does that its usually because they've stopped caring, like in Edge's last run he was kinda out of shape and wasn't even working out anymore.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

sucks he is leaving but atleast him/cena is gonna be incredible and a great way to go out


----------



## Scrubs

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

He will leave with the belt for a few months, WWE will change the belt from the fucking stupid spinner. Then he will come back and there will be two belts. If only...


----------



## Demandred

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Punk leaving would probably be the thing that finally got me to stop watching WWE. The abysmal Miz loss at OTL almost did it. I missed one week, but knowing that every week its just Cena and Orton squashing everyone on the roster, a bunch of diva filler, and no more Punk would do it for me.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

If he does leave then, to put it mildly, WWE have done goof'd. Punk will join the list of other established main eventer's that have left in the past two years. WWE, RAW specifically, will be left with little to no star power and will struggle immensely to be able to construct matches and story-lines that will draw money, the only main event guys that will be left on RAW will be ADR, Mysterio, Cena and (maybe) Kane. That list is truly pathetic when viewed as the headlining names on a RAW show. As many posters before have said, it will be a sad day indeed when Cookie Monster Punk hangs it up with WWE.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

MITB PPV MAIN EVENT: John Cena enters the ring while being booed at by the Chicago crowd, CM Punk enters being cheered.. The match starts.. CM Punk takes an early lead beats on Cena.. Cena takes beatings for the next 15 minutes..kicks out of the GTS ...Then magically Vintage SuperCena wakes up.. does flying shoulder block,clothesline,clothesline,slam, Attitude Adjustment, 1,2,3!! 
Justin roberts: The winner of this match and STILL WWE champion...Jaaaahhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeen Ceneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaa


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



RyanPelley said:


> You mean the past several years?


Yeah I meant to edit my post but it's too late now. I meant to say that we will continue seeing Super Cena and Super Orton on top of the company for the next several years. I'm already tired of it right now.


----------



## MKC

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



> f this is a work and he stays, awesome.
> 
> If not, it's yet another blow to the WWE. Losing Edge, Batista, Punk, and Jericho within the last year has hurt their star power, not to mention Taker and HHH virtually being gone for all but two months a year now.
> 
> *Orton and Cena squashing everyone in sight doesn't help matters much.*


I honestly don't know why but the end of your post made me laugh... think I need to go back to bed >_> 

:lmao

On a serious note does anyone else feel this is just a re-hash of: RVD VS Cena at ONS?! "IF CENA WINS WE RIOT" etc... I mean the only difference is they are building it up as Punks last match! Just food for thought.


----------



## Nas

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Well, the next month or so is gonna be frickin awesome.

The feud we all wanted is gonna happen, it'll be short and very sweet. 

And hey, the WWE has finally got most of you guys thinking, and not knowing how this is gonna end. Although, Cena winning, and Punk just leaving sounds very like WWE, I hope they change their mind, when they realize how awesome/entertaining this feud is gonna be. 

Most importantly, it should draw the ratings in.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I hope he doesn't leave.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I NEED Punk to stay... WWE will be so less entertaining without him. 


At least I don't know how it'll go down at MitB, there's plenty of ways shit could happen.


----------



## RedMan1234

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I'm pretty sure he is leaving which is a bit gutting really considering IMO he's the best wrestler in the company and the most entertaining. I really hope he comes back before next years WM but I doubt he will.
I will be happy if he wins the title at MITB but I don't think he will because I think the WWE wants Cena vs ADR at Summerslam for the title.


----------



## jchumphrey72

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

ADR to win money in the bank ...cmpunk to win title in main event, then ADR music hits and cashes in the money in the bank..and wins...Simple


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

As said in another thread, I find it too coincidental that his contract runs out exactly on that night...


----------



## Tombstoned

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I think the actual end date of his contract is moot, since going out in front of his home town crowd probably beats waiting a couple of months longer. What interests me though is the idea that Cena requested this programme with Punk. I mean, the guy is clearly bright enough to know the fan reaction he is in for. Doesnt seem like a practical thing for his character to go through, unless the WWE are actually insane enough to turn him heel.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Tombstoned said:


> I think the actual end date of his contract is moot, since going out in front of his home town crowd probably beats waiting a couple of months longer. What interests me though is the idea that Cena requested this programme with Punk. I mean, the guy is clearly bright enough to know the fan reaction he is in for. Doesnt seem like a practical thing for his character to go through, unless the WWE are actually insane enough to turn him heel.


As much as I absolutely despise his character, Cena can deal with this stuff pretty well and is classy enough to go through with it.

It will be bad, but it wont be ONS vs RVD bad.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Tombstoned said:


> I think the actual end date of his contract is moot


Yeah I figured that, it's just billing it that way would make me think he ain't leaving


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I'd love for Punk to win the title, then have Del Rio cash in minutes later. Del Rio Vs Cena set for Summerslam.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Mr.English said:


> I'd love for Punk to win the title, then have Del Rio cash in minutes later. Del Rio Vs Cena set for Summerslam.


id like that 2. then if/when punk returns we can have punk vs del rio fued. The MITB match is supposed to be grueling and leave u too tired to cash in on the night but with Ricardo (if he comes back) he could come down while punk is celebrating wth the title and say how Del Rio is cashing in. Entrance music plays Del Rio comes from the crowd behind punk hits him with the MITB case bell rings locks in the rolling arm bar as punk slowly gets to his feet.

EPIC.


----------



## Raven8000

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I don't think this is Kayfabe, I think Punk really is leaving when his contract ends this summer. This is a MASSIVE blow to the WWE. Punk is one of the most talented guys on the roster and currently the top heel in the company. Like others have said this follows HBK, Edge, Bastista, Jericho all leaving WWE. And WM28 is likely to be the end of HHH and Taker. I've always been big on pushing the younger talent, but you still need some experienced top guys around.

As for Punk leaving, on screen it will play out the way Jericho left a few years back. Jericho lost to Cena then on Raw was fired. It'll be the same except Punk will quit. 

This Sucks.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I very much doubt he'd even be allowed to have a championship match if he was planning on leaving with the title..it's a work.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk*


----------



## azi

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

this is what will happen 
punk beats cena cleanly in a grueling contest where both men are out on their feet then Mysterio cashes in the mitb he won earlier in the night and beats punk 

next night at raw cena beats mysterio to become wwe champion once again


----------



## Chismo

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

This is just one sparkle to make the WWE title match at MITB interesting, nothing more - nothing less. The writers and Vince saw the opportunity and they're going to use it, why not? Should make for a good TV, who knows? One thing that is sure, Cena wins and Punk leaves. That's it.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Ring of Honor is so insignificant, according to most people here, that the WWE has now only taken its biggest stars, but now totally rehashed one of it's greatest storylines.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I'm fairly set on him leaving, I can't see any other alternative. With that being said, I wouldn't be mad or annoyed if Vince/Creative/Punk was trolling us. As in I would actually be stoked if it turned out that way. But I know it won't.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

After winning the title infront of an adoring Chicago crowd Punk grabs the mic and off he goes,

"Right now, in my hands, as of this day 7/17/2011, THIS becomes the most important belt in the world! This belt in the hands of any other man is just a belt, but in my hands it becomes power. Just like this microphone in the hands of any of the boys in the back is just a microphone, but in the hands of a dangerous man like myself it becomes a pipe-bomb. These words that I speak spoken by anybody else are just words strung loosely together to form sentences. What I say I mean, and what I mean I say, and they become anthems! You see, if I could be afforded the time here a little bit of a story. There was once an old man, walking home from work. He was walking in the snow, and he stumbled upon a snake frozen in the ice. He took that snake, and he brought it home, and he took care of it, and he thawed it out, and he nursed it back to health. And as soon as that snake was well enough, it bit the old man. And as the old man lay there dying he asked the snake, 'Why? I took care of you. I loved you. I saved your life.' And that snake looked that man right in the eye and said, 'You stupid old man. I'm a snake.' The greatest thing the devil ever did was make you people believe he didn't exist...and you're looking at him right now! I AM THE DEVIL HIMSELF! And all of you stupid, mindless people fell for it! You all believed in the same make-believe superhero that the legendary Ricky 'The Dragon' Steamboat saw some year ago today. No, you see, you don't know anything. You followed me hook-line and sinker, all of you did, and I'm not mad at you...I just feel sorry for you. This belongs to me! Everything you see here belongs to me, and I did what I had to do to get my hands on this. Now I am the GREATEST PRO WRESTLER walkin' the Earth today! This is my stage, this is my theater, you are my puppets! When I pulled those marionette strings, and I moved your emotions, and I played with them, and honestly it's 'cause I get off on it. I hate each and every single one of you with a thousand burns and I will not stop...I will not stop until I prove that I am better than you, that I am better than Randy Orton, that I am better than the Undertaker! I'm better than John Cena. Ladies and gentlemen, the champ is here! You don't have to love it, but you better learn to accept it. 'Cause I'm taking this with me, and there's not a single person in that locker room that can stop me!"


Chances of him saying that speech again are slim but i would mark, of course that speech would also move nicely into the MITB winner coming down to challenge him.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Big Dog said:


> I very much doubt he'd even be allowed to have a championship match if he was planning on leaving with the title..it's a work.


IMO Punk having a title match in his hometown as his last match for the company means one thing. 

Soon or later he will be back, CM Punk is not done yet in the WWE


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

I really hope that they don't make him cut a heel promo in front of the Chicago crowd before the match. Let the crowd boo the shit out of Cena and unabashedly cheer for their hometown boy. It would make for a much greater fan response if he didn't piss off half of the people ahead of time, causing them to flip over to Cena's side.


----------



## bobslack1982

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



adrian_zombo said:


> I really hope that they don't make him cut a heel promo in front of the Chicago crowd before the match. Let the crowd boo the shit out of Cena and unabashedly cheer for their hometown boy. It would make for a much greater fan response if he didn't piss off half of the people ahead of time, causing them to flip over to Cena's side.


The sort of people who cheer for Punk aren't the sort of people who would be swayed by a heel promo before his match, I don't think. 

He could suggest everyone from Chicago sleeps with their grandparents and he would still get cheered out of the arena.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



4hisdamnself said:


> IMO Punk having a title match in his hometown as his last match for the company means one thing.
> 
> Soon or later he will be back, CM Punk is not done yet in the WWE


Could easily just be a thank you for all his hard work. Don't forget everyone under the sun involved with the WWE loves Punk and thinks he is extremely talented.


----------



## coleminer1

*What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

He is probably the most talented guy on the roster. No, he may not be a draw amongst kids, but he is for adults. He can out wrestle anyone there and outperform them on the mic. Hell, I think he could hold his own against the Rock and possibly own him on the mic under the right circumstances. If this whole thing isn't a work, I think WWE is fucked. I know for a lot of people he was the only reason to watch and has a 50/50 crowd reaction.


----------



## Equimanthorn

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

The WWE will lumber on without him. The fact he hadn't won at a PPV for about 9 months prior to Sunday tells me that he isn't that integral to the company. Yeah, he's a GREAT talent and probably one of the best they have, but no man is bigger than the company. If they can survive after Hogan, Austin, Rock and even Angle left, they can certainly cope with CM Punk leaving.

That said, I would put my house on him staying.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

They're currently without Batista, HHH, Taker, HBK, Jericho and Edge. Punk falls at the bottom of that list lol. They'll do what they have been doing these past few months, widening that gap between Cena, Orton and everybody else.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Okay well, remember the talks about the Kings of Wrestling being with WWE Officals....well what if they really are coming into WWE and are keeping anything about contract signings a secret. Now what if that could be a part of Punks major epic mindset to take the title at MITB. Okay maybe it could go like this:

During the weeks going up to MITB, Punk does everything to make it look like he is leaving. Cut ties with the New Nexus and a few other things. Now also he leaves cryptic messages to keep people guessing about if MITB will be his last night. Now at the PPV, CM Punk wins the WWE Championship on July 17th thanks to interference by a debuting Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli. The night after on RAW, Punk disbands the Nexus for real after they thought that Punk was only ribbing them about disbanding Nexus earlier in the month, goes back on his word that he is leaving, Castagnoli & Hero win the WWE tag titles and the ROH trio takes over RAW for 'the big angle' this summer. Maybe even get Tyler Black to come in and be in the group and become United States Champion.

Probably, will never happen but that would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Habanos

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

What will IWC do without CM PUNK?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



adrian_zombo said:


> I really hope that they don't make him cut a heel promo in front of the Chicago crowd before the match. Let the crowd boo the shit out of Cena and unabashedly cheer for their hometown boy. It would make for a much greater fan response if he didn't piss off half of the people ahead of time, causing them to flip over to Cena's side.


I actually hope they build him up for it, talking up Chicago in the coming weeks and saying everywhere else is a dump. Sort of started that on Raw.

Place should be rocking.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

*sigh*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/557587-summer-punk-all-contract-mitb-match-discussion-here.html


----------



## coleminer1

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*



Habanos said:


> What will IWC do without CM PUNK?


Better question haha


----------



## Deacon of Demons

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

The same thing they've done while they've had him. It's not like Punk was a huge part of the company. Sure he had his moments, but the only thing that will change is either the New Nexus will disband or a new leader will be appointed.

Other than that, WWE will still operate exactly the same and there will be no real noticeable difference.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

McIntyre will be back on TV, that's about it.

WWE should be panicked they are losing him but they aren't. Wrestling talent plays second, if not third in today's WWE.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

Last Sunday was his first win at a PPV for over 12 months. They will do same things what they have been doing, while he was there.


----------



## L-U-D

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

Yeah, Punk's a cool guy, but only his fans will miss him. The product won't.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



bobslack1982 said:


> The sort of people who cheer for Punk aren't the sort of people who would be swayed by a heel promo before his match, I don't think.
> 
> He could suggest everyone from Chicago sleeps with their grandparents and he would still get cheered out of the arena.


I agree - Punk's followers are gonna cheer the guy no matter what.

But I'm referring to the casuals who would hear "from Chicago, Illinois" as he's walking out might cheer for him as well. You know, families who bring their kids out or whatever the case may be that aren't all that familiar with the "he's a bad guy so make sure you boo him accordingly", could really get behind him initially - they might even get swept up by the smarks cheering for him, thinking that this IS the guy they should be rooting for. I think that would just add to the intensity by having a hot crowd in his corner, rather than if he insulted Chicago for 5 minutes, causing these more casual fans to cheer against him.


----------



## It's True

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

The company will be bankrupt by the end of the year obviously...


----------



## AberdeenAssassin

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Am I the only one who can see a possible "Montreal Screwjob" situation?(worked of course)

The setup is very similar, CM Punk is leaving the company after the match, not to mention he will have a home crowd behind him.


----------



## TheDarkPhenom

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Xander45 said:


> After winning the title infront of an adoring Chicago crowd Punk grabs the mic and off he goes,
> 
> "Right now, in my hands, as of this day 7/17/2011, THIS becomes the most important belt in the world! This belt in the hands of any other man is just a belt, but in my hands it becomes power. Just like this microphone in the hands of any of the boys in the back is just a microphone, but in the hands of a dangerous man like myself it becomes a pipe-bomb. These words that I speak spoken by anybody else are just words strung loosely together to form sentences. What I say I mean, and what I mean I say, and they become anthems! You see, if I could be afforded the time here a little bit of a story. There was once an old man, walking home from work. He was walking in the snow, and he stumbled upon a snake frozen in the ice. He took that snake, and he brought it home, and he took care of it, and he thawed it out, and he nursed it back to health. And as soon as that snake was well enough, it bit the old man. And as the old man lay there dying he asked the snake, 'Why? I took care of you. I loved you. I saved your life.' And that snake looked that man right in the eye and said, 'You stupid old man. I'm a snake.' The greatest thing the devil ever did was make you people believe he didn't exist...and you're looking at him right now! I AM THE DEVIL HIMSELF! And all of you stupid, mindless people fell for it! You all believed in the same make-believe superhero that the legendary Ricky 'The Dragon' Steamboat saw some year ago today. No, you see, you don't know anything. You followed me hook-line and sinker, all of you did, and I'm not mad at you...I just feel sorry for you. This belongs to me! Everything you see here belongs to me, and I did what I had to do to get my hands on this. Now I am the GREATEST PRO WRESTLER walkin' the Earth today! This is my stage, this is my theater, you are my puppets! When I pulled those marionette strings, and I moved your emotions, and I played with them, and honestly it's 'cause I get off on it. I hate each and every single one of you with a thousand burns and I will not stop...I will not stop until I prove that I am better than you, that I am better than Randy Orton, that I am better than the Undertaker! I'm better than John Cena. Ladies and gentlemen, the champ is here! You don't have to love it, but you better learn to accept it. 'Cause I'm taking this with me, and there's not a single person in that locker room that can stop me!"
> 
> 
> Chances of him saying that speech again are slim but i would mark, of course that speech would also move nicely into the MITB winner coming down to challenge him.


And after that speech out comes new nexus who beat home down with the finishing touch by Mason Ryan who Vince wants to elevate.


----------



## Berbarito

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



AberdeenAssassin said:


> Am I the only one who can see a possible "Montreal Screwjob" situation?(worked of course)
> 
> The setup is very similar, CM Punk is leaving the company after the match, not to mention he will have a home crowd behind him.


Absolutely no chance. Hart was the champion who couldn't not be in the title match, no way the WWE would have let Punk into this situation if there was any chance he'd try and put himself over.


----------



## just1988

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I actually don't think he's going to leave it's a bit of a backwards move pushing somebody to the main event if they are going to leave. Then again WWE may be trying to build a bridge with CM Punk by pushing him before he leaves so that he's more likely to come back soon, thinking he'll be pushed again...then again Vince isn't the time to pander to the likes of CM Punk.


----------



## Humph

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

SNOW ANGELS, man i hope he doesn't leave


----------



## nemesisdivina

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I really hope Punk's trollin, he is one of the reasons why i watch raw in the first place if he leaves. :no:


----------



## XxPunkxX

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If he leaves, I have no real reason to watch Raw.


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



Chosen said:


> I know plenty of people will say that Punk has no chance of winning the title now that he' announced that he's leaving (if he is indeed doing that) but his announcement plus the fact that the MITB PPV wil be in Chicago makes this match completely intriguing.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he wins the strap only to lose it to one of the MITB winners that same night


This is VERY plausible. He wins the title and goes on the microphone to say how the WWE title will forever be his as he is leaving with it and no one can take it away from him - when the Raw MitB winner's music hits.

I'm hoping he's gonna stay, or at least not leave for TOO long if he is just having a break - but at this point my gut tells me he is definitely going for a while at least.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*



Habanos said:


> What will IWC do without CM PUNK?




Probably follow Punk to where ever he goes and then the forum will be free of the over the top Punk praise he gets constantly on here.


----------



## cavs25

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I feel bad for Cena he is going to get booed out of the building. Chicago is a smarky city is not even gonna matter if Punk insults his home town.
I have a gut feeling that Punk isn't really leaving, but maybe thats just hope for something bigger than Super Cena overcoming the odds.


----------



## jimboystar24

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

Same thing they've been doing with Punk being there. Have terrible storylines that don't make sense at all and general boring programming. I could only hope that with Punk gone, Ryder will get his shot but I highly doubt it.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I can't wait for this match to happen. So many epic possibilities after the match ends.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

They won't have a leader for a terrible stable any more.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



EdEddNEddy said:


> Okay well, remember the talks about the Kings of Wrestling being with WWE Officals....well what if they really are coming into WWE and are keeping anything about contract signings a secret. Now what if that could be a part of Punks major epic mindset to take the title at MITB. Okay maybe it could go like this:
> 
> During the weeks going up to MITB, Punk does everything to make it look like he is leaving. Cut ties with the New Nexus and a few other things. Now also he leaves cryptic messages to keep people guessing about if MITB will be his last night. Now at the PPV, CM Punk wins the WWE Championship on July 17th thanks to interference by a debuting Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli. The night after on RAW, Punk disbands the Nexus for real after they thought that Punk was only ribbing them about disbanding Nexus earlier in the month, goes back on his word that he is leaving, Castagnoli & Hero win the WWE tag titles and the ROH trio takes over RAW for 'the big angle' this summer. Maybe even get Tyler Black to come in and be in the group and become United States Champion.
> 
> Probably, will never happen but that would be fucking awesome.


That is actually an awesome fucking idea, but like you said...this probaly will never happen.

It's because of that and the ONLY reason why I perfer TNA/IMPACT over WWE. IMPACT aren't quick to shoot down ideas and bring people in. Espcially if there is a purpose to bring people in and set up a big storyline. 

If Punk were in TNA or were to ever go TNA, if this idea was pitched with them, even if they decided not to go with it, I strongly feel they would atleast consider it.

Where as in WWE if this idea is presented to Vince would quickly shut it down and say "no" to the idea, not even giving it any consideration.

Really good idea though, would love to see it.


----------



## Spot Monkey Jobber

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*



Habanos said:


> What will IWC do without CM PUNK?


Ride Christian’s bandwagon, as usual. And go on adoring Punk the way they adore Jericho, never mind if he is wrestling or not. A couple of tweets a month and the occasional insightful shoot should be enough.

But with Punk there’s another question: Assuming he does not retire but switches to TNA or wherever, will that make people watch that brand additionally to (or even instead of) WWE?

Punk is REALLY lucky that he used the name before he came to WWE, so they don’t have it trademarked.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

Their headquarters will explode with sheer lack of audience & buyrates.


----------



## TheBusiness

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Personally i think it will be part of a storyline. Well at least I hope, I'll be very annoyed if he leaves, as he is the best all round talent in the company at present


----------



## hitfan

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*

Since I rarely watch SmackDown, I've only seen CM Punk since he has moved to RAW.

I think he is an impressive talent, and that he should be booked as the top heel. I feel the same way about Punk as I did when the WWF first signed Steve Austin back in 1996.

Punk is a great technical wrestler, is easily a 10 on the mic.


----------



## adri17

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He is obviously going to win. I actually predicted that to happen a couple of weeks ago.

Fuck it, they should do an interpromotional feud with ROH!


----------



## Kamaria

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

You people are being worked if you honestly think WWE is smart enough to do a storyline. How many times have you guys thought WWE had something brilliant in mind, only to take it to it's least logical conclusion and fuck it all up?

Nexus was supposed to be the shot in the arm that saved the WWE and actually made it interesting over the summer.

How many stars did that angle make?


----------



## zkorejo

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk said "I am the best Wrestler".. Lol.. vince must be furious.


----------



## ellthom

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This storyline could have shock value, but the WWE stopped doing "shock value" 5 years ago, so the best the current writters can do will have CM Punk loose to Cena and he leaves the WWE.... the writters just cant think outside the box...


----------



## adri17

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



ellthom said:


> This storyline could have shock value, but the WWE stopped doing "shock value" 5 years ago, so the best the current writters can do will have CM Punk loose to Cena and he leaves the WWE.... the writters just cant think outside the box...


No, they are gonna have him win and someone to cash in the MITB.


----------



## Fenice

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Kamaria said:


> You people are being worked if you honestly think WWE is smart enough to do a storyline. How many times have you guys thought WWE had something brilliant in mind, only to take it to it's least logical conclusion and fuck it all up?
> 
> Nexus was supposed to be the shot in the arm that saved the WWE and actually made it interesting over the summer.
> 
> How many stars did that angle make?


I am really afraid of how possible it will be for WWE to not resign and just have him lose for nothing.


----------



## Slamboree

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

After he wins the title the MITB winner will just cash in and win the title. Game over, Punk.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So in essence it just so happens that Punk's contract expires the night of a Pay Per View when he is in contention for the WWE Championship? Not buying it for one second.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm inclined to believe Punk is staying, but is not winning. He'll get two shots at Cena (MiTB, SummerSlam), lose both matches and then Del Rio will come in, hopefully over enough by this time to challenge Cena next. 

The other thing I had in mind was Punk loses at MiTB, leaves with his head down, tail tucked between his legs, and it appears as if Punk really has left. Hell, maybe Punk could even drop a few cryptic tweets, people will jump all over them and think he's a free agent. Then eventually, some weeks later he returns, destroys Cena, gets him a SummerSlam title shot and wins. Either way, I'm starting to think he's going to stick around. With the rumors of Cena's health being in question, WWE could easily have offered to give the belt to Punk in exchange for a contract renewal and now they're keeping it hush-hush.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk's twitter
Hibernation

2 hours ago


What could it mean?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I wouldn't be surprised if this was all just an angle. Like, he wins the title and makes a big speech about leaving...

...then turns up on RAW laughing at everyone for being such idiots to actually believe him.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think that he's going to re-sign with the WWE, and he's going to lose at MITB. I don't believe for one second that Vince would put Punk in a main-event position, give him a title shot, and publicly let him talk about his contract if he wasn't sure that Punk would re-sign.

If there is indeed a swerve, it's sure to be a badly executed one.


----------



## exile123

*Re: What will WWE do without CM PUNK?*



Deacon of Demons said:


> The same thing they've done while they've had him. It's not like Punk was a huge part of the company. Sure he had his moments, but the only thing that will change is either the New Nexus will disband or a new leader will be appointed.
> 
> Other than that, WWE will still operate exactly the same and there will be no real noticeable difference.


Oh there will be a difference. All of the people who thought punk was one of the few good things left to watch in the company won't be watching anymore. WWE has lost Jericho, Edge and now Punk. And you may as well add Taker and HHH to that list. WWE doesn't have many people left who can get it done on the mic and in the ring. WWE is dying.


----------



## CharlieSheen

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Glad to know I'm not one of the marks taking Punk's promo at face value. Enjoy being worked up, I'll be the guy saying I told you so when it's announced Punk isn't leaving


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Jericho at MITB?


----------



## exile123

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



CharlieSheen said:


> Glad to know I'm not one of the marks taking Punk's promo at face value. Enjoy being worked up, I'll be the guy saying I told you so when it's announced Punk isn't leaving


I hope you're right but have you read his twitter? It sounds like he is seriously leaving.


----------



## Mister Hands

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The one huge upside to Punk leaving is that the next few weeks should involve his dumping Nexus like a bad habit, taking lots of snide shots at the product, getting lots of awesome promo time, and getting a huge face reaction at a PPV to top it all off.

Hell, even if it's just a work, they'd have to let all that happen to make it convincing.


----------



## punx06

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think Punk rill sign a new deal. Cena will probably win and Punk will get some time off before coming back. I hope Punk wins the title in his hometown, then comes out on Raw to tell us he's going nowhere, but I can't see WWE allowing that to happen.


----------



## Nctarheelz3

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

We have a month of punk left, he's legit leaving. Sadface.jpg


----------



## TankOfRate

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



exile123 said:


> I hope you're right but have you read his twitter? It sounds like he is seriously leaving.


You mean the "I knew I was gone from the beginning of the year" tweets? Uh, those are copied from a livejournal entry of his from when he left ROH in '05. 

http://cmpunk.livejournal.com/15096.html

His Twitter is usually full of cryptic shit intended to troll us, I'd take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sykova

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Maybe WWE bought RoH? And Punk will win the title and take it to RoH, starting a company storyline?

Or am I just dreaming a little too much?


----------



## Shazayum

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

"Exclusive" report from WrestleZone:



> As seen on Monday Night Raw tonight, CM Punk announced that he will be leaving WWE after his contract expires on July 17th, which is the day of the Money in the Bank PPV.
> 
> After speaking with several sources, WZ can confirm that as of this writing, Punk does indeed plan to leave the company following the PPV, and he has not signed a new deal with WWE.
> 
> This does NOT mean, however, that it's guaranteed Punk will actually leave following the PPV, as anything can change between now and then, and has in the past.
> 
> Two years ago, when Jeff Hardy was finishing his last run with WWE, he had informed management on a number of occasions that he would be leaving the company on a certain date. But because he was such a hot commodity in WWE at the time, officials did their best to accommodate Hardy, and were able to re-sign him to contract extensions that saw him remain with the company for several months after he had initially intended to leave.
> 
> In the case of CM Punk, it could play out that the current angle between him and John Cena draws better than expected, which could lead WWE brass to step up and offer Punk a bigger money deal to remain with the company. It's no coincidence that Punk has been putting a tremendous amount of effort into his work recently, in what I would guess is an attempt to prove his ultimate worth in WWE.


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...e-update-on-cm-punks-future-cena-angle-131649

I know how you guys feel about wrestlezone but they did report a Cena/Punk feud seemingly before everybody else. I guess it all depends on how strongly they book Punk. If they decide to give him the title then based on this report I think he'll stay for a little while longer but still eventually leave.


----------



## backtothedisaster

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

My guess is yeah, he's legit leaving. Dude's probably burnt out. Has he even had any off time during his time in WWE? Let alone all the years before that in ROH. Might be like a Jericho-ish situation from 05, maybe we'll see him again in a couple years or whatever. It will suck not seeing Punk anymore though, that's for sure.


----------



## Maximum007

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He'll win it and then lose it to the MITB winner. That's my opinion.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

F Wrestlezone!!!!!


----------



## reyfan

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



The Enforcer said:


> Punk isn't going anywhere. I have a hard time believing Vince is going to run an angle celebrating the fact that somebody is leaving the company and then give them a title shot against the biggest star in the company for his last match.


They did the same thing with Chris Jericho, but he didn't win the title.


----------



## Tombstoned

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> So in essence it just so happens that Punk's contract expires the night of a Pay Per View when he is in contention for the WWE Championship? Not buying it for one second.


No. CM Punk's actual contract expiry is a couple of months down the line. However, despite the hate that Vince gets, this is basically how it works when a wrestler wants to quit.

Wrestler "I want to leave/retire"
Vince "when do you want your last match?"

And for anyone that doubts this scenario, its exactly what happened years ago with Mick Foley. CM Punk basically got to choose his last appearance, so he picked a title match in his hometown, as pretty much anyone would.


----------



## Vårmakos

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm guessing the match is a safe way for the MITB winner to cash-in. CM Punk isn't over enough to request a "send off" match.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I wouldn't be surprised if he actually doesn't leave and they're just going with it because his contract situation has been all over the internet.


----------



## Tomkin

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He's in his own town so, he'll lose to Cena, Cena will offer to shake his hand but punk lays him out, the crowd goes crazy as punk leaves. 

Can't see why he would leave, he wont get near the amount exposure and money he gets now, so I can see a quick return..maybe at the rumble.


----------



## exile123

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tomkim4 said:


> He's in his own town so, he'll lose to Cena, Cena will offer to shake his hand but punk lays him out, the crowd goes crazy as punk leaves.
> 
> Can't see why he would leave, he wont get near the amount exposure and money he gets now, so I can see a quick return..maybe at the rumble.


Maybe its about more than just money to Punk.


----------



## jamie28

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Sorry if it's already been suggested, but what if Punk wins and then does something to the title, scrapping it and bringing in a new style one?

Only thing I see wrong with this is why would they let Punk do this if he's leaving. Not to mention he's against Cena.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

this maybe crazy but hey, everyone else is posting their 2 cents

punk has re-signed with the wwe and punk has been promised a 3-4 month break

punk wins the wwe title and leaves, leaving raw with no title ... this comes the reason the wwe unites the brands together

when cm punk comes back, john cena will obviously be the current whc and they will have a champion vs champion match and the winner unites the title.


----------



## Agmaster

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk should force Vince to get Ryder on Raw.


----------



## RedMan1234

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tomkim4 said:


> He's in his own town so, he'll lose to Cena, Cena will offer to shake his hand but punk lays him out, the crowd goes crazy as punk leaves.
> 
> Can't see why he would leave, he wont get near the amount exposure and money he gets now, so I can see a quick return..maybe at the rumble.


Punk leaving is nothing to do with money, he's probably tired and just wants a rest.
He's also probably a bit annoyed at the way the WWE has treated him the last year.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

A lot of people in this thread need to realize that if Punk leaves, it doesn't mean WWE is "letting him go" and "making a mistake". He's not property, they don't own him (well, when his contract expires anyway). It's his choice to re-sign or not.


----------



## ellthom

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I agree wkith those level headed people on this forum, that Punk is taking a break rather than leaving for good, which is wise becuase working that hard all the time can shorten a mans life, just like Jericho I think hes making the right choice, lets hope he isnt going to be doing next years Dancing with the Stars though


----------



## gerstl

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I don't think that he will retire.
What are they going to do with the Nexus? Punk can't go away that easily. Will Barett be again the leader or what are they going to do?

Furthermore they started now the best feud the possible can have at raw. The best heel, who draws the most heat and Cena. This can't be just one match up. Especially if the next PPV is Summerslam. They can't build up a good feud to main event Summerslam within 4 weeks.


----------



## Hydra

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Pezley said:


> A lot of people in this thread need to realize that if Punk leaves, it doesn't mean WWE is "letting him go" and "making a mistake". He's not property, they don't own him (well, when his contract expires anyway). It's his choice to re-sign or not.


This. I'm getting the feeling that he doesn't want to be in WWE because he felt he wasn't utilized right. Hopefully he resigns (and maybe he did already). And all of this is a work to get ratings/PPV buys.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

My thread was locked I guess because it title what this thread is concerning but my main goal was to discuss the title leaving the WWE.

Do you think CM Punk will get the tittle and leave the WWE with it?

Do you see this as an oppertunity for a redesign of the WWE title?

These were my questions.


----------



## Nacila

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****










Found this on wzone.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Nacila said:


> *snip overly fucking large picture*
> 
> Found this on wzone.


You and everybody else.


----------



## BornBad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Nacila said:


> Found this on wzone.



he will kick out of the AA at one, hulkin' up, TKO, shinning wizard, pepsi plunge on cena 

we have a new champion !


----------



## BigPawr

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

LOL at Doop avatar


----------



## Big "Pimpin" Chief

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I would love this to be a storyline and not him leaving...he wins at MITB, and takes the title with him..and he does stuff similar to when Cena was "fired". So the WWE has like a summer without a WWE title, cuz Punk "technically" under contract...similar to like a strike or a lockout by Punk. To add some heat, he could show up at some ROH shows with the title. There are some diff ways to bring Punk back to the roster as well, Cena could trick Punk into signing a new contract, or the Raw GM can put some special stipulation on the title, like a 24/7 rule or something. Then it brings him back, and Cena gets the title back right before Mania, just in time for the Rock. This allows Punk to stay wit WWE, so WWE doesn't suck, and it allows Punk to have some time off since he said he was burnt out from going 5 straight years on the road. 

However, if he is in fact leaving...WWE will just be a bunch of faces goin against each other, and every storyline being a "I want a shot at the title!" storyline.

-Chief


----------



## adri17

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



4hisdamnself said:


> he will kick out of the AA at one, hulkin' up, TKO, shinning wizard, pepsi plunge on cena
> 
> we have a new champion !


A Pepsi Plunge... Just too awesome to happen in the WWE.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tomkim4 said:


> He's in his own town so, he'll lose to Cena, Cena will offer to shake his hand but punk lays him out, the crowd goes crazy as punk leaves.
> 
> Can't see why he would leave, he wont get near the amount exposure and money he gets now, so I can see a quick return..maybe at the rumble.


Punk doesnt seem like the type of person who does things for money or exposure.

He probably just wants a rest, and feels he has been used poorly.

He is also probably not wanting to be part of a company who is ashamed of what they are, and what he is.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

At least it's a fact that Punk will leave Chicago being cheered. Perhaps his final WWE match is enough for me to order the PPV.

If Punk ever went back on the Indy circuit shit would be nuts.


----------



## Rated R™

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Does anyone know why exactly Punk is leaving to begin with?

Rock left because of Movies, Austin left cause of injuries, Batista left to do MMA, Jericho left for his band Fozzy, everyone left to pursue other things.

What is Punk leaving the WWE for?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Rated R™ said:


> Does anyone know why exactly Punk is leaving to begin with?
> 
> Rock left because of Movies, Austin left cause of injuries, Batista left to do MMA, Jericho left for his band Fozzy, everyone left to pursue other things.
> 
> What is Punk leaving the WWE for?


Well he hasn't really had any breaks since coming to WWE in 2006. I think he's just worn out and needs a break.


----------



## XxPunkxX

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



adri17 said:


> A Pepsi Plunge... Just too awesome to happen in the WWE.


Actually they don't have him do that because it hurts his knees, so it was pretty much Punks idea to not do it anymore.



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> *Punk doesnt seem like the type of person who does things for money or exposure.*
> 
> He probably just wants a rest, and feels he has been used poorly.
> 
> He is also probably not wanting to be part of a company who is ashamed of what they are, and what he is.


Actually that's the whole reason as to why he's in the WWE to begin with lol. He admitted that in a interview about TNA.


----------



## BornBad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Rated R™ said:


> Does anyone know why exactly Punk is leaving to begin with?
> 
> Rock left because of Movies, Austin left cause of injuries, Batista left to do MMA, Jericho left for his band Fozzy, everyone left to pursue other things.
> 
> What is Punk leaving the WWE for?



the major fact is Vince and the WWE don't own the name CM Punk. They would like him to sign over the rights to the name but Punk want keep the rights of CM Punk for himself " just in case" so he's leaving


----------



## adri17

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



XxPunkxX said:


> Actually they don't have him do that because it hurts his knees, so it was pretty much Punks idea to not do it anymore.


I know, but doing it one more time wouldn't break them. And you know how epic it would be if he did it to Cena and won the WWE title in his hometown of Chicago.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I admit, Punk doing the Plunge to Cena = marking the fuck out.


----------



## Azuran

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Nacila said:


> http://cdn.springboard.gorillanation.com/storage/wrestlezone.com/upl_images/punk_journal_blog.jpg
> 
> Found this on wzone.


So he's basically recycling stuff from years ago? I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Honestly, i can't tell if he's leaving or not. Part of me thinks he really is leaving, the other says he's staying.

Truth is though he hasn't been happy for a long time in the WWE, so makes sense for him to leave. I dont think he's dumb enough to think that a "SUDDEN" push means it'll last long.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It won't be Punk's last match or even WWE match if he decides to leave, that's pretty much a given.

He won't beat Cena clean. Hell, he most likely won't beat Cena at all. When Jericho was leaving in 2005, people thought they were trolling us as well. He lost to Cena and left. Punk will get a great goodbye basically.


----------



## Von Doom

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm not sure if it has been suggested in the thread yet, haven't read through it all but:

I think Del Rio will be in the Raw MITB and win it, then I think CM Punk is going to win the belt in his hometown, the crowd is gonna go fucking apeshit I'd imagine, so when Del Rio comes out to cash in on Punk it's gonna get him insane levels of heat. CM Punk gets his goodbye (for now), Del Rio gets the title and it sets up just in time for Cena vs Del Rio for the WWE Title at Summerslam, which was WWE's plan all along apparently...


----------



## samizayn

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

fucking hell, can't believe he is actually leaving. i thought it was just rumour. it's a shame he will never go over


----------



## Rated R™

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



4hisdamnself said:


> the major fact is Vince and the WWE don't own the name CM Punk. They would like him to sign over the rights to the name but Punk want keep the rights of CM Punk for himself " just in case" so he's leaving


It seriously can`t be because of that.


----------



## Ortonrko70

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

R.I.P WWE on July 17 2011


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Ortonrko70 said:


> R.I.P WWE on July 17 2011


Fucking hell!!!


----------



## Gingermadman

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Welp, MitB will have Christian being buried completely by Orton and Punk losing to Cena.

Oh well, be back in the RTWM.


----------



## Carcass

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

With one promo, I'm already sold on the PPV. Just a shame the rest of the card will be crap, especially with TWO MITB matches.


----------



## Bring Rocky Back

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

My only hope lays in the fact that Vince doesn't like to give people who are leaving the company a good send off, unless you're retiring or you're a legend. That being said as Punk is neither retiring or a legend (yet) to give him a main event title match at a PPV in his home town, win or lose, would be a great send off that I doubt Vince would give Punk if he was just going to go back to ROH, especially with their new TV deal.


----------



## Virgil_85

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



4hisdamnself said:


> the major fact is Vince and the WWE don't own the name CM Punk. They would like him to sign over the rights to the name but Punk want keep the rights of CM Punk for himself " just in case" so he's leaving


WWE does own the rights to the 'CM Punk' trademark.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL nice, but seriously summer slam is going to revolve around him whether you like it or not. Unless Vince has the guts to prove me wrong.


No, he doesn't. I'm sure he's really scared of you.


----------



## save_us_y2j

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think Punk just wants a break for a few months, and who can blame him? I think he'll be back.

I think Punk will beat Cena for the title, and Del Rio, who won Raw MITB earlier in the night, cashes in on Punk.

Gets Del Rio some much needed heat, sets up Del Rio/Cena for Summerslam, and lets CM Punk go out on top in his hometwon.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Virgil_85 said:


> WWE does own the rights to the 'CM Punk' trademark.


How many times does this really need to be discussed on this forum? No, he owns it. They have the right to use it while he is in their employ.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What they could do is have Punk win the title and hold onto it til Summerslam where Cena gets his rematch but during the match they have Del Rio come in with the MITB briefcase. If they have Del Rio win MITB and cashes it in....I think he will end up making it into a Triple Threat Match. Instead of waiting til after the match, he comes in during the match and cashes it in making it a Triple Threat and then pinning Cena for the belt.


----------



## Hydronators

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

*Jim Ross Weighs In On CM Punk*

Jim Ross has updated his blog section on JRsBarBQ.com, talking about the recent CM Punk storyline, receiving the Lou Thesz award, the WWE PG rating (again) and more. 

On Punk's vow to leave the WWE with the title, Jim Ross wrote, "Big news out of MNR is that CM Punk is apparently leaving WWE after his MITB PPV main event in July in his hometown of Chicago with John Cena for the WWE Title. This quickly has become the talk of the business as Punk is arguably the best antagonist in the ring right now as his work Monday night in Baltimore indicated. Who knows what's going to happen in Chicago? I certainly don't. Would a Punk win change MANY things within WWE? Absolutely. Could Punk become a 'lame duck' WWE Champion? With question. Would John Cena have to carry the burden of being the guy who lost the WWE Title to a man who has nothing to lose and has publicly stated that he's leaving WWE? Yes sir. Is Punk leaving the WWE forever? I don't know as only @cmpunk can answer that one.

This I do know...the storyline between CM Punk and John Cena/WWE between now and Money in the Bank PPV should be excellent TV and I'm excited and anxious to see how it all plays out as I'm sure are many other fans. I choose not to over examine the matter and simply enjoy MNR for what it is and what this matter means within the body of the program."


----------



## Virgil_85

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Pezley said:


> How many times does this really need to be discussed on this forum? No, he owns it. They have the right to use it while he is in their employ.


According to the US Patent and Trademark Office, the 'CM Punk' trademark is owned by World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc.

http://tarr.uspto.gov/tarr?regser=serial&entry=77142597&action=Request+Status

What am I missing?


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Let's not break into redundant back-and-forth arguing about his name because at the end of the day, none of us know anything.

Personally I hope he has a role in the new series of Tough Enough. Maybe have Punk coach and train a team that he chooses and have Austin train a team he chooses. Kind of like Ultimate Fighter. I think that would be not only great television but great coaching. He used to train people in RoH and he certainly understands the business better than most. I would mark the fuck out for him busting newbies balls.


----------



## sirdangolot5

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Frankly I'd be happy if Punk switched over to commentary and chucked out Jerry "The Fat Prick" Lawler. Punk has godly commentary skills and honestly Lawler puts me to sleep lately.


----------



## king of scotland

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

you're all idiots.


----------



## Stad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Very intrigued by this story line, finally something to look forward to in the WWE.

Knowing WWE they will probably fuck it up though.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evolution said:


> Let's not break into redundant back-and-forth arguing about his name because at the end of the day, none of us know anything.
> 
> Personally I hope he has a role in the new series of Tough Enough. Maybe have Punk coach and train a team that he chooses and have Austin train a team he chooses. Kind of like Ultimate Fighter. I think that would be not only great television but great coaching. He used to train people in RoH and he certainly understands the business better than most. I would mark the fuck out for him busting newbies balls.


That'd be such a sick idea. I can't say I see it happening but I'd watch TE for sure if they did that.


----------



## Lien

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

OK, so like everyone else, I'd be gutted if Punk is indeed leaving.

BUT there is huge potential for an absolutely compelling storyline from now to MITB, the most compelling for months. Come on WWE, don't screw this one up...


----------



## Son Of Muta

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Virgil_85 said:


> According to the US Patent and Trademark Office, the 'CM Punk' trademark is owned by World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc.
> 
> http://tarr.uspto.gov/tarr?regser=serial&entry=77142597&action=Request+Status
> 
> What am I missing?



the part where he gives his consent. look again. he's been using the name since before WWE


----------



## Illmatic

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk needs to take the belt, if he stays or leaves. I want him to stay so badly. ADR will challenge for the WWE Title at SummerSlam. 

*Best Wrestlers In the WWE Today:*

1. CM Punk

2. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Virgil_85

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Son Of Muta said:


> the part where he gives his consent. look again. he's been using the name since before WWE


That's consent to use his likeness as part of the trademark. The trademark is still WWE owned as far as I can tell. It's not a huge thing, but I keep seeing people suggest that's the reason he's leaving, and to be honest I don't think they'd even allow him to work under that name if they didn't already own it.

I am aware he was using that name in the indies. I'm not sure that makes a difference though.


----------



## SquidwardLebowski

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think Punk is actually leaving. Unfortunately. I don't think he's winning the title. I know he's gonna put on a helluva match. And I'm hoping for a shoot of some sort, but my guess is he will be back in the WWE later so he won't pull any stunts.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If Punk's leaving, i hope they DO go with the Punk winning, but MITB winner cashing in option. It's only been about a month and a half and im sick and TIRED of the current title holder...


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Lien said:


> Come on WWE, don't screw this one up...


I honestly don't think Punk would allow WWE to screw this up.
He would most likely tell them to fuck off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk: I am leaving with a bang.

My thought (that just occurred) he will most likely lose, but come on now, this is MITB. When, or if he loses, he then lays Cena out with some sort of beating only to have the MITB winner cash it on Cena, and then celebrates with the winner.


----------



## ChazThrasher

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

In one night Punk has managed to already make the next PPV 15x more exciting than the build up to CP was


----------



## NyQuil

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Kamaria said:


> You people are being worked if you honestly think WWE is smart enough to do a storyline. How many times have you guys thought WWE had something brilliant in mind, only to take it to it's least logical conclusion and fuck it all up?


You mean with the original Nexus and how Cena should have had a heel turn at Survivor Series?


----------



## Revil Fox

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Punk: I am leaving with a bang.
> 
> My thought (that just occurred) he will most likely lose, but come on now, this is MITB. When, or if he loses, he then lays Cena out with some sort of beating only to have the MITB winner cash it on Cena, and then celebrates with the winner.


Mason Ryan, for example?


----------



## BornBad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Revil Fox said:


> Mason Ryan, for example?


Mr no personality and no reaction? 

Please...


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Losing to Cena or Winning the title then losing to the MITB holder seems the most logical if he truly is leaving.


----------



## Doc

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think Punk is only taking time off from WWE for a few months or so, and yes I think he will take the title with him..


----------



## Phrederic

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk says he's leaving with a bang.

I GOT IT!

After the match, win or lose, he's going to invite Beth Phoenix down to the ring and a fuck her long and hard on national television.

Whatever happens, and I do think this is a rehash of Punk's RoH angle just like Hardy/Punk was a rehash of Raven/Punk, these next few weeks are going to be awesome, I am seriously considering shelling out cash for this PPV, just to see Punk kick ass live.

Hope he stays, but understand if he goes. I love CM Punk.


----------



## dazzy666

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

alot of intrest in the wwe will leave for me on the 17th july.


----------



## ivesaidway2much

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Virgil_85 said:


> I am aware he was using that name in the indies. I'm not sure that makes a difference though.


Of course it matters. A company can't outright steal someone's brand just because he hasn't patented it yet. Punk's work in the indies would be considered prior art in copyright law.


----------



## sayanything6986

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Unfortunately I think CM Punk will be gone after MITB but I think he will be going out with a bang. I think something big will happen. One of those "never saw that coming holy shit" moments. This may be the first PPV I buy in a long time just for this.


----------



## save_us_y2j

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



sayanything6986 said:


> Unfortunately I think CM Punk will be gone after MITB but I think he will be going out with a bang. I think something big will happen. One of those "never saw that coming holy shit" moments. This may be the first PPV I buy in a long time just for this.


I'll say it again, Punk will beat Cena in a great back and forth match, Del Rio will then cash in the contract he won earlier in the night and win the title from Punk. It lets Punk go out on top, and it sets up Del Rio/Cena for Summerslam.

Instead, they should let Punk win and hold the title for a few months while Cena takes a much needed break.


----------



## sayanything6986

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



save_us_y2j said:


> I'll say it again, Punk will beat Cena in a great back and forth match, Del Rio will then cash in the contract he won earlier in the night and win the title from Punk. It lets Punk go out on top, and it sets up Del Rio/Cena for Summerslam.
> 
> Instead, they should let Punk win and hold the title for a few months while Cena takes a much needed break.


Wwe would be nuts to let ADR hold the title. He is getting no fan reaction at all. If he holds the title it will be a rough summer.


----------



## BornBad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

the only "bang" i can see is CM Punk turning face and Cena praising him live with the " tonight you gave me a run for my money like a real man give it up Chicago" BS 

there is no way in heel Punk will walk out of the company with a win over Cena and i don't see Rey, Morrison or anybody cashing it the same night to close the PPV.


----------



## HeelHeat420

*Re: The Summer of Punk*



wacokid27 said:


> I think it's a *"shooted work" (my term for a real-life situation that's resolved and now they're using it for a storyline). * I actually think he'll win and continue to appear on WWE TV in an outsider role. This will lay the foundation of the real part of the feud, the month-long SummerSlam buildup for the actual match between Cena and Punk for the WWE Championship. It will also probably have some kind of "loser leaves" stipulation or Punk will "injure" Cena badly enough that Cena can take a (much needed) break.
> 
> The question then becomes who pursues Punk for the title. I guess HHH could come back. There was talk that Austin's to the point in his health that he feels like making one more run in the ring. Mason Ryan could turn face or Skip Sheffield could return as a face (I think these are the kinds of things that Vince would actually like seeing, as he is apparently very high on both men).
> 
> These are just a few ideas. Feel free to discuss or ignore, as you will.
> 
> wk
> 
> EDIT: After reading the bit on "You stupid old man. I'm a snake.", I could see some kind of angle like that going down. Recently, WWE has, except for some of the PPV booking, been re-tooling their product to bring it back (at least to an extent) to an adult-oriented platform. This type of thing would be a real commitment to a stronger, more story-driven, adult-oriented product. That makes me wonder whether or not they have the stones to do it. But I can hope, can't I? wk



That's your term? lol I guess you came up with that term, because the term "worked shoot" has been around for a long, long time. It's the same thing haha.


----------



## bboy

*What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Punk is leaving WWE on July 17th and he has a title match against cena on the same night? 

What is the point of even considering CM punk as number 1 contender? If he is leaving WWE at Money in the Bank in around 3 weeks this means he is on his notice period now. There is just no reason WWE should have granted Punk this title match.

I understand he has won a few matches over the last week so maybe in contention for the title but the fact is he is on his way out so it just makes no sense for this to happen.

This makes a mockery of the WWE number 1 contendership in my opinion. Does anyone else find it strange CM Punk has been given the number 1 cotendership?


----------



## HeelHeat420

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



bboy said:


> *Punk is leaving WWE on July 17th and he has a title match against cena on the same night?*
> 
> What is the point of making CM punk number 1 contender? If he is leaving WWE at Money in the Bank in around 3 weeks this means he is on his notice period now. There is just no reason WWE should have granted Punk this title match.
> 
> I understand he has won a few matches over the last week so maybe in contention for the title but the fact is he is on his way out so it just makes no sense for this to happen.
> 
> This makes a mockery of the WWE number 1 contendership in my opinion. Does anyone else find it strange CM Punk has been given the number 1 cotendership?


You 100% sure?


----------



## bboy

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



HeelHeat420 said:


> You 100% sure?


He said his contract runs out on July 17th. This has not been confirmed by WWE and I take everything Punk says with a pinch of salt but from the information we have so far I find it stupid Punk is even considered to be number 1 contender.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

It's probably just an angle they are using.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Because wins and losses still matter.

If you don't like that?


----------



## Mr Cook

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

*A) CM Punk is awesome.

B) It is actually an interesting story, similar to the best booked ROH story where he threatened to leave with the title.

C) There is no need for a C because A and B were so great.*


----------



## Fenice

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



Berbarito said:


> Because wins and losses still matter.
> 
> If you don't like that?


^ This.

And he's the best wrestler...


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Because he's not leaving.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

It's all part of a ~biggah picture~ that _you're_ too simple to understand.


----------



## Stad

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



bboy said:


> Punk is leaving WWE on July 17th and he has a title match against cena on the same night?
> 
> What is the point of even considering CM punk as number 1 contender? If he is leaving WWE at Money in the Bank in around 3 weeks this means he is on his notice period now. There is just no reason WWE should have granted Punk this title match.
> 
> I understand he has won a few matches over the last week so maybe in contention for the title but the fact is he is on his way out so it just makes no sense for this to happen.
> 
> This makes a mockery of the WWE number 1 contendership in my opinion. Does anyone else find it strange CM Punk has been given the number 1 cotendership?


Because Punk is the best wrestler and he is gonna take the strap off your precious Cena.

Oh, and he might not even be leaving for sure since it isn't even confirmed.


----------



## T3H~L3X

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

It's probably a bargaining tool to get him to stay... we'll wait till the month before his contract is up and give him a high profile feud hoping that he'll believe it will continue and stay. WCW tried the same thing with Beniot even going as far to give him the title but he left and vacated the title.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



bboy said:


> Punk is leaving WWE on July 17th and he has a title match against cena on the same night?
> 
> What is the point of even considering CM punk as number 1 contender? If he is leaving WWE at Money in the Bank in around 3 weeks this means he is on his notice period now. There is just no reason WWE should have granted Punk this title match.
> 
> I understand he has won a few matches over the last week so maybe in contention for the title but the fact is he is on his way out so it just makes no sense for this to happen.
> 
> This makes a mockery of the WWE number 1 contendership in my opinion. Does anyone else find it strange CM Punk has been given the number 1 cotendership?


:lmao Classic.


----------



## Echlius

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

because its just a storyline, if he is definitely leaving he'll either just use or itll be a way to get rid of two titles, never know.


----------



## John Morrison™

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



bboy said:


> *He said his contract runs out on July 17th*. This has not been confirmed by WWE and I take everything Punk says with a pinch of salt but from the information we have so far I find it stupid Punk is even considered to be number 1 contender.


I doubt it does exactly on that day, plus I believe its a matter of storyline now


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

punk is proving wwe managment that he creates interests ... the MITB ppv is must watch

he's a headliner


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Kayfabe, OP is right. The RAW GM would have been aware that Punk's contract was about to expire, and as such never should have booked the match.


----------



## punx06

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

I think it's all a work. He might take a little time off, but he'll be back.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

So Del Rio can get uber amounts of heat by cashing in his newly won MITB on him right after he won the title in his hometown...


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Lol at people answering bboy seriously in this thread. It's hilarious when people don't realize he's trollin' yet.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

bboy is a little Jimmy.


----------



## Christian 99

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

little Jimmy Do not hurt yourself thinking :shocked:


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Because, he's the only one that can stop supercena.

Punk! Punk! Punk! Punk!


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



bboy said:


> Punk is leaving WWE on July 17th and he has a title match against cena on the same night?
> 
> What is the point of even considering CM punk as number 1 contender? If he is leaving WWE at Money in the Bank in around 3 weeks this means he is on his notice period now. There is just no reason WWE should have granted Punk this title match.
> 
> I understand he has won a few matches over the last week so maybe in contention for the title but the fact is he is on his way out so it just makes no sense for this to happen.
> 
> This makes a mockery of the WWE number 1 contendership in my opinion. Does anyone else find it strange CM Punk has been given the number 1 cotendership?


When Chris Jericho was leaving WWE in 04.. Vince gave him a shot at title against Cena too. That is just to show that he will be welcomed back when he decides to come back. 

Trish won the womens championship the night she retired.

I am assuming this is the case with punk.. A token of appreciation.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

I love that people respond in earnest to bboy. Makes him even more entertaining. A+ thread.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Well we'll see if the whole thing is a work or not, but what it comes right down to is Cena's title reign. They are going to try and extend it as long as they can and Punk is another body to feed to Cena.


----------



## dave 1981

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

1. John Cena has feuded with The Miz for a few months already so Cena/Miz is not an option.

2. Alberto Del Rio is being built up as a top heel still so is not yet an option.

3. Dolph Ziggler has gone backwards rapidly since the start of the year so is no longer an option.

4. Jack Swagger is getting beat by Evan Bourne so is a long way from being an option.

5. Mason Ryan is green as hell so is a very long way from being an option.

6. CM Punk is the best in ring performer in WWE. 

7. CM Punk has great in ring chemistry with John Cena.

8. CM Punk is the best heel in WWE.

9. CM Punk should have main evented WrestleMania 27 against John Cena.

10. CM Punk could be swayed into staying with a WWE title win at Money in the Bank or SummerSlam.

11. Cena/Punk is potentially the best feud in WWE if done right and over a 2/3 month period

12. Reason's 1 through to 11, that is all.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

To get your panties in a bunch *bboy*. What are you going to do if he pins Cena and walks out with the belt??


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



NoLeafClover said:


> To get your panties in a bunch *bboy*. What are you going to do if he pins Cena and walks out with the belt??


----------



## Geeee

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

If he was actually leaving he would just job out the rest of his contract and then be taken off tv without anyone ever mentioning that he's gone.


----------



## CharlieSheen

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

It's an angle Marky Mark


----------



## cavs25

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

The most committed troll on the internet.....a round of applause.....


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Because he may or may not be leaving, which causes people to come up with a bunch of scenarios that could happen, which makes people want to watch the PPV.

And the WWE #1 contendership is already a mockery, they didn't need Punk to get there.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

I love bboy threads they are sooooooo entertaining


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Well, from what I get from all of this. Is that Punk is indeed leaving. And this last match is the proper way of sending off someone who has worked his ass off for the company since he got here. Think about all of the big time Superstars that left...they left the WWE in a title match. 

So CM Punk getting this match is because he is indeed leaving. Now, Vince McMahon might be pulling a fast one of the WWE fans with this Punk leaving with the title. I'm sure there is more to this story. And could be involving the ending of two brands....


----------



## Wild Pegasus

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

Summer of Punk 2.


----------



## Moto

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

bboy strikes again.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

My activity levels on this forum are so slim, I don't know who's the troll of the month or flavor of the month, but since you're obviously trolling and poorly, I might add, I'll just leave you with this... 

Because he's CM friggin' PUNK.

End of.


----------



## truk83

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> punk is proving wwe managment that he creates interests ... the MITB ppv is must watch
> 
> he's a headliner


 Well said man, and you always have something worth reading when you post. I happen to think that this is the direction that Punk is going. He is basically telling management that he is a main attraction, and that as you said "creates interests". The man needs a break, and I think if he wins the title off of Cena then it may look like he will leave with the WWE title. In that case I can see someone coming down, and cashing in their MITB title shot as someone else already stated. 

I just can't imagine that person being Alberto Del Rio. Who ever would beat CM Punk for his new title would have to go over big time as a "face". Del Rio doesn't strike me as a "face" right now, and his "heel" run hasn't been established long enough. Depending on the outcome of who is in the MITB match will decide all of this, I guess. My pick to push someone as a top "face" would be Rey Mysterio. Possibly setting up a feud with Cena, and Alberto in a 3-way at Summer Slam? Besides, Rey/Punk have had a strong history with one another over the last year, or so. Would be a great way to end their feud.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Don't think im gonna watch WWE alot this summer unless something good happens like last year( Nexus invasion). Not surprised if CM Punk loses and leaves, the WWE writers just fail nowadays.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'd just like to point out to everyone that this is the first time since Summer of 2009 that Punk has been a main event contender, and considering how interesting this feud is to everyone and how hooked everyone is for the PPV, makes you wonder why they didn't make this happen sooner.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



2Slick said:


> My activity levels on this forum are so slim, I don't know who's the troll of the month or flavor of the month, but since you're obviously trolling and poorly, I might add, I'll just leave you with this...
> 
> Because he's CM friggin' PUNK.
> 
> End of.


Considering how many people he got? Uh, pretty good really.


----------



## 777

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

For one thing, it makes for damn interesting television. Something with a little realism, which will have viewers guessing what will really happen.
Secondly, 'if' CM Punk walks away with the title, his return would see him as the greatest villain ever.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



2Slick said:


> My activity levels on this forum are so slim, I don't know who's the troll of the month or flavor of the month, but since you're obviously trolling and poorly, I might add, I'll just leave you with this...
> 
> Because he's CM friggin' PUNK.
> 
> End of.


This guy.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*



Nut Tree said:


> Well, from what I get from all of this. Is that Punk is indeed leaving. And this last match is the proper way of sending off someone who has worked his ass off for the company since he got here. Think about all of the big time Superstars that left...they left the WWE in a title match.
> 
> So CM Punk getting this match is because he is indeed leaving. Now, Vince McMahon might be pulling a fast one of the WWE fans with this Punk leaving with the title. I'm sure there is more to this story. And could be involving the ending of two brands....


I hope its all a big setup but its slowly starting to feel like he's really leaving. This is a great way to send him out. And if he really does leave I hope we see him again.


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

If CM Punk is leaving, he is about to get the Y2J treatment. Cena will bury him and Punk will be kicked out the building


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

CM stands for Company Man, didn't you hear?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

All hail BBoy. God among men. We are in awe of your glory lord

CM Punk is indeed a traitor to the WWE and a crook. I hope Cena berries him in under a minute to teach him for this lack of respect


----------



## dude69

*Re: What is point of CM punk being number 1 contender?*

its similar to what he did in ROH, plus if he does beat Cena agree when maybe whoever wins the RAW MITB will cash in and win the title anyway


----------



## Demandred

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk is beating Cena clean. AND hes not going to appear the next night on RAW to play up his leaving, even though I believe he has signed a new contract at this point. And he will get the largest ovation anyone has gotten at a PPV in a long long time.


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

this is too hard to call if he is leaving then he loses if not then he might actually pull it off.


----------



## varney

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

del rio is cashing it in on punk, heat heat heat


----------



## METTY

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I have a feeling that Punk will win and the MITB winner will cash in.


----------



## ellthom

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



METTY said:


> I have a feeling that Punk will win and the MITB winner will cash in.


I would hate for you to be right


----------



## Shazayum

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



METTY said:


> I have a feeling that Punk will win and the MITB winner will cash in.


In my opinion, that would be just as bad as him not winning at all.


----------



## Berbarito

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> In my opinion, that would be just as bad as him not winning at all.


Not really, I'll be happy as long as the title isn't with Cena, obviously I'd much prefer to see Punk win.

If he goes out after beating Cena in his hometown, well you can't ask for much more.


----------



## li/<o

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That would suck if CM Punk wins and gets screwed I want CM Punk to win and stay on top he deserves it! So hopefully he doesnt get a screw job where they cash it on Punk it would just look weak.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It depends on If punk is leaving or not. If he's leaving then obviously punk is gonna lose it at the same night or just not win the title. but there's also a slight chance that wwe made a deal with punk, they give him the title, he stay.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Here's what I see, and probably what others do too. His contract apparently doesn't end until September, so I see Punk winning the belt at MiTB, cutting a promo similar to the snake one, and staying another month as champ. Cena wins the belt back at Summerslam and Punk leaves. I just can't see Punk losing in Chicago.

I would cry if Punk were to win only to lose to the MITB winner.


----------



## SpaceR

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

My full prediction:
Money in the Bank winner: Mason Ryan
Punk beats Cena
Ryan cashes in his MITB on Punk seconds after his win.
Ryan wins the title.
Punk stays in hope to get the title
At the next PPV, Cena gets another title shot and gets his title back.


----------



## Dark Church

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I hope he is playing a storyline here and ends up staying and if he wins the title that would be fine with me. If he wins and someone awful like Mexican JBL cashes in on him though that would be awful and one of the worst nights in WWE history.


----------



## exile123

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> It depends on If punk is leaving or not. If he's leaving then obviously punk is gonna lose it at the same night or just not win the title. but there's also a slight chance that wwe made a deal with punk, they give him the title, he stay.


Yeah, its a safe bet that if he wins the title, it means he already signed with WWE and is either going to continue working or get a short break before coming back. Either way, if he wins the title its part of a story.


----------



## andrewrh

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SpaceR said:


> My full prediction:
> Money in the Bank winner: Mason Ryan
> Punk beats Cena
> Ryan cashes in his MITB on Punk seconds after his win.
> Ryan wins the title.
> Punk stays in hope to get the title
> At the next PPV, Cena gets another title shot and gets his title back.



Mason Ryan is never winning money in the bank never mind the title


----------



## Emperor DC

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Money in the Bank will be nearly 5 years to the day since he debuted on ECW.

Almost like he meant it to be this way. What he's achieved in five years, apparently after being an "Indy Darling" will go down in legend for any smalltime Indy guy looking for a break. He without a doubt paved the way for these guys to be able to dream of making the step up and becoming a star.


----------



## kobra860

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Dark Church said:


> I hope he is playing a storyline here and ends up staying and if he wins the title that would be fine with me. If he wins and someone awful like Mexican JBL cashes in on him though that would be awful and one of the worst nights in WWE history.


He's really taking a break after this. He's not going to win the match and Cena is going to keep the title until Wrestlemania. It's going to be a long year...


----------



## Dark Church

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



kobra860 said:


> He's really taking a break after this. He's not going to win the match and Cena is going to keep the title until Wrestlemania. It's going to be a long year...


I am actually ok with Cena being champion until Mania. After Punk leaves Raw is left with only R-Truth as a good top heel. Who is Cena supposed to lose to Mexican JBL who gets no reaction or Miz who can't wrestle that well and already had one crappy title run? Christian will be the best heel in the company after Punk is gone.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Dark Church said:


> I am actually ok with Cena being champion until Mania. After Punk leaves Raw is left with only R-Truth as a good top heel. Who is Cena supposed to lose to Mexican JBL who gets no reaction or Miz who can't wrestle that well and already had one crappy title run? Christian will be the best heel in the company after Punk is gone.


Cena wwould most likely have the title passed Wrestlemania if that happen as Rock does not have a snowballs chance in hell of winning at Wrestlemania we could be talking up to 13 months or with Cena as WWE Champion if that happen


----------



## Y2J Problem

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If Punk does win and still ends up leaving I wouldn't be surprised if they just had Cena win the title straight afterwards, just to increase his title count.


----------



## Berbarito

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SpaceR said:


> My full prediction:
> Money in the Bank winner: Mason Ryan
> Punk beats Cena
> Ryan cashes in his MITB on Punk seconds after his win.
> Ryan wins the title.
> Punk stays in hope to get the title
> At the next PPV, Cena gets another title shot and gets his title back.


I'm not sure Mason Ryan knows what a ladder is, let alone know how to climb one.

He'll probably try and beat the briefcase open like a piñata.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk wins @ MITB.
Punk (kayfaybe) leaves with the title.
Epicly written & executed storyline ensues.

_(In my dreams.... :sigh: )_


----------



## mblonde09

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Latest tweet:

It's scary, doing something your whole life, and looking at a calendar to see you have just 23 more days of doing it.


----------



## zllehs

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

NOW THATS WTF IM TALKING ABOUT

A CM punk sticky thread?

oh well done WF WELL DONE


----------



## zllehs

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SpaceR said:


> My full prediction:
> Money in the Bank winner: Mason Ryan
> Punk beats Cena
> Ryan cashes in his MITB on Punk seconds after his win.
> Ryan wins the title.
> Punk stays in hope to get the title
> At the next PPV, Cena gets another title shot and gets his title back.


Punk wont beat cena... they want cena to hold on to the title until mania


----------



## Humph

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



> @CMPunk: It's scary, doing something your whole life, and looking at a calendar to see you have just 23 more days of doing it.


From this tweet maybe he isn't just leaving the WWE, maybe he's leaving wrestling for good


----------



## CharlieSheen

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



ALEXHUMPH said:


> From this tweet maybe he isn't just leaving the WWE, maybe he's leaving wrestling for good


Come on bro he's using Twitter to help sell the story to people. He's not really leaving.

6 month break, tops. It will probably be shorter


----------



## Humph

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



CharlieSheen said:


> Come on bro he's using Twitter to help sell the story to people. He's not really leaving.
> 
> 6 month break, tops. It will probably be shorter


yeah true, his contract expires in september anyway not july


----------



## Tombstoned

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What might be more relevant on twitter is the fact he retweeted Chavo's semi-rant about leaving because he had to job to people with less talent for so long.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He'll be back to win the Rumble, get a babyface reaction, turn heel and take the title off the champion.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evolution said:


> He'll be back to win the Rumble, get a babyface reaction, turn heel and take the title off the champion.


Hahaha. Not in today's WWE.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

A man can hope.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I wouldn't bother doing so, though. Maintaining a positive mindset won't do you any favours. You've got to realize this company is completely stupid and will do the wrong thing at the drop of a hat.


----------



## zkorejo

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It will be cool if Cm Punk wins the title and takes it with him.. Next night gm announces that CM Punk is no longer a part of WWE so the title has been vacated. But since they dont have a title becuase punk took it with him.. They will introduce brand new championship belt at the next ppv, which will be decided between John Cena and the winner of the goldrush torunament.

Lol.. it sounds stupid but they should change the title nonetheless.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



King Wrex said:


> I wouldn't bother doing so, though. Maintaining a positive mindset won't do you any favours. You've got to realize this company is completely stupid and will do the wrong thing at the drop of a hat.


To be honest, I really do think he is leaving. I'm not sure if he'll come back but he is leaving. He'll win the title at MITB somehow, beating Cena and "injuring" him (so Cena can take his time off), keep beating everyone on the roster until Super Cena returns, beats him at Summerslam and Punk leaves when his contract _actually_ expires.

Exactly the way ROH did it, I would hope for a different outcome or some differences somewhere along the line but like you said the company is completely stupid and I wouldn't put it past them to completely copy a storyline.


----------



## Virgil_85

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think Punk will lose at MitB and will use avenging that loss as an excuse to re-sign and continue the feud.


----------



## RockOwnsCena

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think he's really leaving, but he'll be back.


----------



## alexnvrmnd

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

LMAO!!!! He got him GOOD!

*CMPunk CM Punk
“@_K_Boogie_: @CMPunk is jealous of the awesome life @ZackRyder lives." I am. That's why I'm quitting, so I can have Mondays off like him!
1 hour ago*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



alexnvrmnd said:


> LMAO!!!! He got him GOOD!
> 
> *CMPunk CM Punk
> “@_K_Boogie_: @CMPunk is jealous of the awesome life @ZackRyder lives." I am. That's why I'm quitting, so I can have Mondays off like him!
> 1 hour ago*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nas

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

lol, That was such a burn.


----------



## TankOfRate

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Ryder doesn't have Mondays off! Hellooooo, have we forgotten he is the face of dark matches and Superstars?!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Have it, Ryder!!!


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Take that Zack (Fudge) Packers.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Damn, that insults not even fair.


----------



## wrestlingfan4life2

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I am really hoping that he wins it at MITB then disappears like he's not returning, then returns and defends the title on his terms. Also i hope they don't goof this angle up.


----------



## Premeditated

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Lets just say he were to leave.(which I don't think he will anytime soon). He he was to win the title at mitb and then Del Rio cashes in the briefcase and wins the title, I can honestly say, I'm not watching any Raw until RR season. I'll rather have Cena beat Punk and keep the strap instead of Del Rio (if he was to win mitb briefcase earlier that night.


----------



## adri17

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



alexnvrmnd said:


> LMAO!!!! He got him GOOD!
> 
> *CMPunk CM Punk
> “@_K_Boogie_: @CMPunk is jealous of the awesome life @ZackRyder lives." I am. That's why I'm quitting, so I can have Mondays off like him!
> 1 hour ago*


OMG what a burn...


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



CM Punk's Twitter said:


> I'm in full, "what are they going to do, fire me?" mode.


Can't wait.


----------



## Amber B

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yeah I smell a "I'm a snake" promo for sure.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I enjoyed his slight stab at HBK.


----------



## Berbarito

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Michael Cole quoting his twitter has work written all over it.


----------



## LariatSavage

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Was that not the most amazing thing ever on anything?

RAW Review


----------



## Nitemare

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Well, WWE could go either way with this storyline. It's really hard to say. If they put Punk over, it'll definitely draw, but if they end him it'll definitely make Vince happy, AM I RIGHT.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So... Now what...?


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I don't have the slightest clue where they're going with this, but I guess that's good, eh?


----------



## Korvin

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Funny how they didn't cut the mic. until Punk started to really talk about the McMahons. The whole thing was great though. As much as they try to convince people otherwise, I still have a hard time believing that Punk will win against Cena. 

I remember when Joey Styles went on a rant against WWE on RAW and it all seemed real, but it turned out to be a work as he went to be a commentator for WWE-ECW.


----------



## Buck Angel

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

where can I see this I'm a snake thing?


----------



## JayJaynn2

*So What If He Stays ?*

Ok , I know there are a bunch of Punk threads but im going in a different direction with it so .......

I just dont see him leaving the company if there going to let him talk smack like that ...
What dose the WWE gain from Punk slamming them on there own show because if he dose go after a loss to Cena , Punk still leaves 
on top because evvvvvvvvvvvverrrrryyyyyyyyone losses to cena (unless they cheat)


And i take it there going to scrap the Nexus lol


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: So What If He Stays ?*

He's not going to, i think it's pretty clear after last night.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He didn't do the snake thing tonight, but if you want to see the promo:


----------



## JayJaynn2

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

lol they bleeped duche bag to late in the uk


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He won't. It has been said on numerous occassions that he's leaving. If he decided to stay, that could mean serious legal trouble for the WWE.


----------



## Buck Angel

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

3 questions, guys..


what was the bully campaign


was was this infamous "I'm a snake" thing

and what do you think cm punk was saying after raw cut his mic off?


----------



## XxPunkxX

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> He won't. *It has been said on numerous occassions that he's leaving*. If he decided to stay, that could mean serious legal trouble for the WWE.


No it hasn't lol, only rumors that he hasn't signed back yet.

And what? What?!!? Legal Trouble? How?!? And why??!????


----------



## Kenny

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

i've rewatched the promo over about 6 times now.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



King Kenny said:


> i've rewatched the promo over about 6 times now.


Yep. x100 lol


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



King Kenny said:


> i've rewatched the promo over about 6 times now.


I'm with you, just unbelievable.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



King Kenny said:


> i've rewatched the promo over about 6 times now.


As have I. God damn I still cannot believe it.


----------



## Amber B

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk's ROH/Snake promo:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaitqh_cm-punks-wins-title-turns-heel_sport


----------



## Kenny

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



> John Cena's music played but he didn't come out. It stopped and out came Mr. McMahon to a decent reaction. He said that the C.M. Punk suspension has gotten out of hand and the camera man fixed his tie. He said Punk deserved to be suspended for what he said. He said this was about what was right for the fans. McMahon said he really suspended Punk because he wanted limo service and wanted to be on DVDs and such and he wasn't worthy. He then said he fired Punk because he deserved it and he is a punk.
> 
> Cena came out to a big reaction even in his third appearance tonight. He asked Vince if that was it? He accused Vince of kicking Punk to the curb and Vince said Punk kicked himself to the curb. Cena said Vince believes in free speech and Vince confirmed it. Cena then made fun of Vince's walk and said that Vince took everyone down because he's a fighter. He wondered why Vince wasn't a fighter now and said he wants to fight Punk. He said if Vince doesn't feel like fighting, he should hang it up.
> 
> Vince said he really suspended Punk because be doesn't want to take a chance on Cena. He doesn't want to risk Cena losing to Punk and losing the title and taking it to another organization. He said he will not be embarrassed. Vince said he's afraid of Cena not beating Punk. Cena said he wanted this match regardless of Punk's status. Cena said if he was a fan, this sounds like the match of the year to him. He asked if Vince would suspend him for saying something Vince didn't like.
> 
> Vince told Cena not to piss him off. He said not to be Hogan or any of the guys before him. Vince said he doesn't believe Cena can beat him. Cena said to take a chance and give the people what they want. Vince said he doesn't give a damn what the people want, it's his company and he does what is right for them.
> 
> Cena said he gets it. He then said it's not what he signed up for. He said he busts his ass for Vince and he believes the belt stands for something. He said Vince is worried that the belt is meaningless, but by sending Punk away he made it meaningless. Cena handed the belt to Vince and walked out. Vince stopped him and followed him up the ramp. He stood face to face with Cena on the ramp and said Punk is reinstated and he has the match.
> 
> Vince said that if Punk walks out of Chicago with the title, he is firing Cena.
> 
> Great promo to end next week's Raw!


wow!


----------



## TheBandisBack

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Epic.

TNA needs this guy while he's hot.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Pretty sure if Punk does end up staying around, this storyline solidifies him as a main eventer for life.


----------



## dickopottamus

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I like to imagine that this is all to solidify Punk's place at the top so he can win at MITB and give Cena some time off to be at 100% for WM28. Obviously Cena will get the title back in time for his match with Rock, but it'll be a welcome breath of fresh air in the meantime.

Also, first post.


----------



## karl573

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This is Punk's time to shine. This is the WWE's chance to make something they lack right now, a true villain that is a big star. Anything less is them dropping the ball.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

On a side-note: I wonder how many haters were turned into band-wagoners today?


----------



## kobra860

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TheBandisBack said:


> Epic.
> 
> TNA needs this guy while he's hot.


It's not going to happen. Even if it does, they'll still find a way to mess things up. They couldn't even use Jeff Hardy properly.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This feels like a Austin Vs Vince kind of story line coming up. I just got that, by reading them spoilers.

Why was he wearing a SCSA T-Shirt?


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Without a doubt the best promo WWE has seen in years. They must have a lot of confidence in him if they are giving him this much scope in his mic time. If they don't follow this through and have him win at MITB then it will be criminal. That said, this is WWE we are talking about.


----------



## SheamDaGAWD

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

the bully campagin thing he referenced was supposed to allude to mcmahon "bullying" punk for the rights to his name...

it was a good work, he pandered exclusively to the internet fans which then runs down to twitter where the general and casual fans will start to either say "wow, he was mad" or start looking up johnny ace, colt cabana, roh, etc.



punk basically just created himself a hall of fame spot in five minutes


----------



## Nas

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Also, the Cena hate in this forum is going to die down thankfully.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Cena will always have hate.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

holy fucking shit

was that an amazing shoot or what


----------



## starship.paint

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Source: PW.net

WWE News: C.M. Punk's bio pulled, but WWE hasn't removed a bio of a released wrestler 
WWE has removed the bio of C.M. Punk from the company website. However, Dot Net reader Jeremy Mattox reports that the bio of recently released wrestler Chavo Guerrero is still listed on the WWE website.

Powell's POV: It's hilarious that WWE is going above and beyond for the wrestler who was suspended in a story line sense, yet hasn't bothered to pull the bio of a wrestler who was actually released on Friday.


----------



## lou76

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If they do not re-sign Punk the WWE is doing themselves a huge diservice. He is hot as hot gets in wrestling. Re- Sign the man!!!! What will be WWE's loss will be TNA's or ROH's gain(hopefully roh if not wwe)


----------



## darkyukon

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That was epic. 

The Summer of Punk II is here. 

This was a work, but what a work. I had no idea on what the WWE was going to do with the WWE title from here until WM. Now we know. 

Punk winning the WWE title and then making Vinny Mac join the "Kiss my Punk" club so Cena have another shot at winning the title back could be some of the best stuff WWE has ever done. 

Of course they will just have Cena crush Punk and that will be the end of it...


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So if punk is suspended will he now appear and systimatically take out Cena, Laurinitis, lil Jimmy supporters at merch stalls and eventually Vinnie Mac at Summerslam in a match to win back his WWE contract?

Have to say it was a pretty epic promo and left me at the time, gob smacked and not knowing wahat to say lol long time since that happened when i watched WWE programming. Ofcource the fact it ended how it did (random mute of "yesmen" and the mic before eventually shutting it off at the correct time anyway, not as if ti was early, my sky only had a couple mins before it stopped recording so it was spot on) told me it was all a work but I have to say congrats to everyone as its not often Vince allows someone to rant and rave about him and his family while mentioning the working backstage, ROH, New Japan Wrestling, WRESTLER!!!! etc...all the right things were there to throw you for the promo and then leave you going "uhhhhh....WTF just happened?" Epic stuff, curious to see how it all unfolds now.

And if it was legit and he really is suspended well he aint winning no WWE title now thats for sure #itsstillrealtomedammit


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

PAUL? PAUL!


----------



## GOON

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I really doubt he's leaving at this point. He would be leaving with so much momentum that I doubt Vince would be stupid enough to let him go. He still might take time off but he will have a new contract.


----------



## varney

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk's losing to Cena clean, Tyler Black is sooned called up as a replacement


----------



## GOON

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



varney said:


> Punk's losing to Cena clean, Tyler Black is sooned called up as a replacement


Yeah, because Tyler Black would be such a suitable replacement for Punk.


----------



## Kenny

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evolution said:


> PAUL? PAUL!


check the gif thread ******. 

<3


----------



## Lien

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That was probably the best work on the mic I've seen for months. Hell, it was one of the best speeches ever, honestly. That was effing brilliant.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I feel sorry for whoever has to try and feud with Cena for the title next.

Seriously how do you try and follow this?


----------



## Shazayum

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evolution said:


> I feel sorry for whoever has to try and feud with Cena for the title next.
> 
> Seriously how do you try and follow this?


Probably Del Rio. Lol, yeah he'll fail miserably.


----------



## checkcola

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> Probably Del Rio. Lol, yeah he'll fail miserably.


Replace Punk's promo with:
_my name, my name is alberto del rioooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! and it is my destiny to win the WWE Title_

It's really going to suck if Cena/ADR is the center piece fued for Summerslam. :sad:


----------



## will94

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

EDIT: Wrong thread


----------



## SP103

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/spo...we_raw_cm_punk_suspended_for_shoot_promo.html


Great article about last night's CM Punk segment. The best part is it denotes how TNA does this work shoot every other promo while WWE does one once every couple of years.


----------



## the modern myth

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This could be the beginning of a great angle. For the first time in a long time, I'm actually excited about _Raw_.


----------



## varney

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TheReverend said:


> Yeah, because Tyler Black would be such a suitable replacement for Punk.












um yeah?


----------



## ellthom

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SP103 said:


> http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/spo...we_raw_cm_punk_suspended_for_shoot_promo.html
> 
> 
> Great article about last night's CM Punk segment. The best part is it denotes how TNA does this work shoot every other promo while WWE does one once every couple of years.


Thats the best thing about WWE, TNA over use the blood, the bad language, and these shoots, making it look lacking and having to rely on good matches alone. For WWE being in the era it is and seeing tiny bits of bad language, blood or like CM Punks shoot was and is a surprise.

I would rather be surprised when these thing happen than see them over and over again every week, adds to some better viewing and nothing looks too stale.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



the modern myth said:


> This could be the beginning of a great angle. *For the first time in a long time, I'm actually excited about Raw*.


Agreed. I cannot wait for next week's episode. Although I have seen the spoilers I still want to see how its all going to play out. Really exciting stuff from the WWE for once.


----------



## TankOfRate

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evolution said:


> On a side-note: I wonder how many haters were turned into band-wagoners today?


Most of 'em are convinced that the promo "wasn't that good" and that this is just the IWC hopping on Punk's dick, like we always do.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



varney said:


> um yeah?


Because they look the same? Don't be silly. I'm a big fan of Black, but be real, he is dreadful on the mic. He will not be able to replace Punk.


----------



## Starbuck

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evolution said:


> PAUL? PAUL!


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bighead

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Don't know if anyone has noticed, but CM Punk's official WWE Facebook page has been pulled.


----------



## samizayn

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Bighead said:


> Don't know if anyone has noticed, but CM Punk's official WWE Facebook page has been pulled.











ah man, WWE have done a wicked job with this. covered all their bases


----------



## samizayn

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

double post


----------



## ellthom

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I feel I actually have an idea of how the MitB is going to go.

CM Punk and Cena face off.
CM Punks wins title
John Cena is fired by vince so he can take a break as its been rumoured his been feeling off lately
CM takes the title and leaves WWE (or doesnt leave maybe he stays) either way Cena is fired.
The WWE title becomes non existent
The WWE brands, Smackdown and Raw are merged or a new belt is introduced
Cena returns in the winter before Wrestlemania


----------



## Von Doom

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



ellthom said:


> I feel I actually have an idea of how the MitB is going to go.
> 
> CM Punk and Cena face off.
> CM Punks wins title
> John Cena is fired by vince so he can take a break as its been rumoured his been feeling off lately
> CM takes the title and leaves WWE (or doesnt leave maybe he stays) either way Cena is fired.
> The WWE title becomes non existent
> The WWE brands, Smackdown and Raw are merged or a new belt is introduced
> Cena returns in the winter before Wrestlemania


Interesting idea on the new belt. Would set up a potential unification match/feud between Punk and whoever is the new champ.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Argh I understand Cena shouldn't turn heel because of him being a huge draw for WWE right now......but this could be the last TRUE way Cena can turn heel and can mean something. Cena being everything the IWC has despised for years as the new Corporate Champ, with Vince and HHH's blessing (since he put him over at Mania), can do wonders for the company. Think about it. This would somehow validate Truth's conspiracy deal this whole time. Plus, when Rock coes back for the WM build to finally snap Cena out of it since he was the Corporate champ before will build the match even bigger! Plus, this makes Punk the 'rebel without a cause' character that fans have clamored for for years. Punk can be a made man with this storyline.


----------



## X-Train

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evolution said:


> I feel sorry for whoever has to try and feud with Cena for the title next.
> 
> Seriously how do you try and follow this?


Alberto 'No Reaction' Del Rio!


----------



## Bighead

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



> UPDATE: As of Tuesday, June 28, WWE and CM Punk have reached an agreement that Punk will fulfill his non-televised live event obligations for the remainder of his contract, through July 17. Furthermore, both sides have mutually agreed not to disparage one another.


Source: WWE.com

Not sure why they felt the need to announce that, I guess it helps maintain the reality to the casuals. They've put his Facebook page back up too and I imagine his WWE.com bio will be back soon as well.


----------



## Starbuck

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Not to disparage one another? So that means no more epic WWE bashing? DAMMIT!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

We will most likely see him the final week before MITB. The stage has been set anyways with this promo.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Bighead said:


> Source: WWE.com
> 
> Not sure why they felt the need to announce that, I guess it helps maintain the reality to the casuals. They've put his Facebook page back up too and I imagine his WWE.com bio will be back soon as well.


LOL at that last part.


That sure ain't gonna happen on either side. Somebody's gotta say something about it...


Like, I don't know... Vince.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Perhaps with the popularity of this storyline, it can only help WWE to have Punk perform exclusively at house shows?


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Angle via Twitter: said:


> CM Punk had classic promo last night. Good for Him. But if U ever say another word about Me again, Ur toast! If U don’t believe Me, try Me!


:lmao I've watched that thing like 15 times, what did he say about Angle?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He didn't say anything about Angle...Did Kurt really watch that segment?

On a side note, I would have loved to have seen Punk vs. Angle.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think Punk will win the title at MITB, defend it a SS (and lose it), then come back in late 2011 or early 2012. 


And on an unrelated note, it really is sad how crazy Angle has become. He really is like a case study of how the pro-wrestling world can turn a generally reasonable human being into someone who's totally lost touch with reality.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Where the fuck did Punk mentioned or reference Angle?

If that was sarcasm, it failed.


----------



## Mister Hands

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk tweeted about Angle being a sloppy drunk douche on Twitter a while back. The whole Angle Slam/Orton debacle.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He's STILL on that? Wow, what a douche.


----------



## close422

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So what's the general consensus here on how this will all pan out?

He surely isn't going to lose to Cena and then actually leave - that would be a complete waste of everything they've just done.

So obviously something is planned... Punk takes the belt away until just before Wrestlemania, then returns?


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Mister Hands said:


> *Punk tweeted about Angle being a sloppy drunk douche* on Twitter a while back. The whole Angle Slam/Orton debacle.


He's not lying...


----------



## Hydronators

*Backstage News on CM Punk's RAW Promo, His Contract Status & More*

Source: LordsofPain.net



> - Sources report that CM Punk's entire promo at the end of RAW this week was improvised by Punk and not scripted. Nobody in the back knew what Punk was going to say until he said it live on RAW.
> 
> WWE officials told Punk to go out and say in his own words why he was leaving the company, why he wanted the WWE Title and why he wanted to leave with it in his possession. There was a discussion that when officials felt Punk was going too far, they would pull the plug on the segment and cut his mic.
> 
> It's said that Punk was upset months ago when Triple H came back to feud with The Undertaker and while some of his comments on RAW towards Vince McMahon were well thought out to appear not as a shoot to the average viewer, most believe that Punk's comments towards Triple H and John Laurinaitis were strictly a shoot.
> 
> Word also is that Punk had some notes for his speech jotted down on his wrist tape.
> 
> As far as his contract status, Punk's deal apparently expires the second week of July but he signed an extension to work through Money in the Bank. Still with last night's new storyline development, sources maintain that Punk is leaving at Money in the Bank.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I kinda figured, especially at the end with the venom of his words, that it was turning to Punk saying what he actually felt.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



close422 said:


> So what's the general consensus here on how this will all pan out?
> 
> He surely isn't going to lose to Cena and then actually leave - that would be a complete waste of everything they've just done.
> 
> So obviously something is planned... Punk takes the belt away until just before Wrestlemania, then returns?


Having Cena pin Punk and retain his title would be really anti-climatic. 

But there's too many options of how this can play out, it's pretty hard to predict what can and will happen.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*Re: Backstage News on CM Punk's RAW Promo, His Contract Status & More*



Hydronators said:


> Source: LordsofPain.net


I dunno, i highly doubt he IS leaving after MITB. If he really does leave the WWE, that would be more shocking than HIS worked/shoot!!


----------



## Leechmaster

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

lol dirtsheets.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Can anyone confirm whether or not Punk has interest in going back to TNA?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Hell no he wouldn't go there. Especially not in a Hogan TNA.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



The Boy Wonder said:


> Can anyone confirm whether or not Punk has interest in going back to TNA?


I think he's pretty clear here


----------



## N-como

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

looking at some facts 

Cena is very stale and needs to reinvent his character
They would've never let someone whos in Punk's spot to be in the main event
They espically would've never let him keep going if the was all a shoot
Cena if you lose you're fired
Cena wants time off
wwe recycles storylines
Nexus needs to look like a strong stable again 
This isn't the first time 


Heres how I see it playing out

Punk defeats Cena 
Cena is fired
Punk shows up next day at raw and hugs vince revealing it was a plan to get rid of cena
Nexus becomes a recycled version of the corporation 
when cena returns, he has a fresh storyline


----------



## HeyNightmare

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm far from a big Punk fan, but that was probably one of the most exciting endings to a RAW in a long while. Kudos to creative if it was a work, kudos to Punk either way. This could be huge really. If the WWE is looking to shift gears, Punk is easily a new face of the company, but I just don't see WWE actually doing that. It is possible of course, but very unlikely.


----------



## Xander45

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



N-como said:


> Heres how I see it playing out
> 
> Punk defeats Cena
> Cena is fired
> Punk shows up next day at raw and hugs vince revealing it was a plan to get rid of cena
> Nexus becomes a recycled version of the corporation
> when cena returns, he has a fresh storyline


Personally i like that idea, but i'd tweak it so that Punk is celebrating in the ring and Cena sulks off up the ramp when Vince comes out and fires him. He then turns his attention to Punk and marches down with some security surrounding the ring looking like he's going to take the title off him.

Vince gets in the ring, they have a little stare down and then they hug and celebrate together with Cena on the ramp looking shocked.


----------



## Eek

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

While I'm sure at least parts of this would never happen, this is what I'd like to see:

Punk wins
Punk takes title and leaves
Tournament is held to crown a new WWE Champ
Punk returns somewhere down the line claiming to be the real champ

In any event, I don't really see Punk leaving. At least not at MitB or immediately there after. After Monday's promo I think this storyline is going to go longer than that.


----------



## STUFF

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This ***** signed an extension weeks ago, you really think Vince would invest all of this TV time into someone on his way out the door?


----------



## Amber B

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



STUFF said:


> This ***** signed an extension weeks ago, you really think Vince would invest all of this TV time into someone on his way out the door?


Meh Hardy signed two extensions and they gave homeboy a world title run.


----------



## Dub

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

How can it be the Summer of Punk if he isn't on tv :side:.


----------



## Rated R™

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



DubC said:


> How can it be the Summer of Punk if he isn't on tv :side:.


This.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So the reports suggest that "WWE management are under the impression MITB is Punk's last match"...however i feel and insist he'll stick around.


----------



## SatanX

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Mr. Every Night said:


> So the reports suggest that "WWE management are under the impression MITB is Punk's last match"...however i feel and insist he'll stick around.


As you mentioned on another thread I will wait and see LOL


----------



## videocruiser

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If only they didnt do a double tape.... this would be that even more sweeter, not really taking much away just that little bit, the longer wait would of been better than a day later knowing what happened ~yes i could of just not read the spoilers but ill be damned i couldnt help it~


----------



## peowulf

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



videocruiser said:


> If only they didnt do a double tape.... this would be that even more sweeter, not really taking much away just that little bit, the longer wait would of been better than a day later knowing what happened ~yes i could of just not read the spoilers but ill be damned i couldnt help it~


It was indeed bad timing for a double taping, but I guess the international schedule couldn't change.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Well after reading this Colt Cabana interview I have to say that I don't see anything outside the box happening at the PPV

Former WWE star Colt Cabana was interviewed this week by the Miami Herald and had a lot to say about CM Punk's shoot promo from RAW. Colt says that Punk's rant was almost entirely reality-based and reflected the frustrations Punk has felt in WWE since his first days with the company. 

“*That whole thing has been building up forever,” Cabana said. “Personally, for almost forever, his whole time there, he is able to say this to me in the comfort of my house or his house. 
*
*“From being laughed at by the trainers in Ohio Valley Wrestling to Paul [Heyman] finally bringing him up and everybody treating him like dirt, telling him he has an attitude problem and calling him the ‘King of the Indies.’ Just looking down on him, he just felt shunned his whole time there. It was a complete struggle.” 
*
Many are still under the impression that this angle is a storyline and that Punk will remain with WWE following his contract expiring the day after his title shot at Money In The Bank on 7/17, but Punk has been burnt out for a long time and is at the point where he just wants out. 

*“The power of him not really caring because he was ready to leave — I always said the power of not giving a shit is so important,” Cabana said. “He is really at the point where he just wants to get out of there. It’s too frustrating for him. If he said anything that made anybody mad, what are they going to do to him? Not re-sign him? He doesn’t want to be there." 
*
“*So I think that idea is so powerful. He is so strong in his beliefs with the straight edge lifestyle. By being how strong headed that he is, he was able to have the power to go out on television and say what probably every other wrestler has wanted to say. He made unbelievable television. He made unbelievable history in wrestling." 
*
Punk may be on his way out of WWE, but Colt thinks his promo from RAW has the potential to change entire industry: 


“*He almost has the ability to change professional wrestling as we know it. It has been so stagnant and vanilla. It kind of shook up the wrestling world because of his real life frustrations.” *


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He also said the WWE would be idiots to let him walk. We'll see what happens.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Colt talks about the Punk situation, on his podcast too:

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/

At one point he responds to Jay Lethal saying "I miss Punk" by saying "You're gonna be seeing a whole lot of him soon".

The full Miami Herald article is a great read and it's front page news, on their site. Pretty good coverage for wrestling.


----------



## Shazayum

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

here's a podcast with dave lagana and other previous writers discussing the angle.

http://blip.tv/iwantwrestling/cm-punk-part-two-formerly-creative-5329349


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This match is looking like something special, just watched raw, and it was great.


----------



## Deshad C.

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I love this story, only cuz I really can't predict whats gonna happen next. I'm just gonna shut up and wait to see what happens.

And on a side note, Swagger Rocks, I know you've caught shit for your sig...some quips by me even...but I gotta admit the last couple if sigs you've put of Karla have been awesome...so, yeah, keep that up please :agree:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

LOL I get shit every time I log on. And I agree, this is the best story sequence in a long time, and Rtruth started it. Really hoping for Cena to turn heel.


----------



## Alicenchains

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I hope he does take the title with him, that way we can get a better looking belt.


----------



## Welsh_RVD-Fan!

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Alicenchains said:


> I hope he does take the title with him, that way we can get a better looking belt.


same , the belt at the moment is really a cena championship i thought the undisputed championship looked real good


----------



## THANOS

*CM Punk Negotiating On New WWE Contract*



> While CM Punk has noted on WWE television in recent weeks that he would be done with the WWE come July 17th, 2011 at the WWE Money in the Bank pay-per-view, stating that he would take the WWE Championship to promotions such as New Japan Pro Wrestling and Ring of Honor, it seems as if Punk could be staying with the company, despite recent claims.
> 
> Speaking to several sources, while many people in the WWE office are under the assumption that Punk is done with the company following the WWE Money in the Bank pay-per-view, CM Punk met with WWE Chairman and CEO, Vince McMahon, prior to Monday’s WWE RAW tapings at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas, Nevada to discuss terms on a new contract with the company.
> 
> As part of the contract, Punk is looking for a break of time to be included in his contract, as he has been looking to allow his body to heal up in recent months.
> 
> With the WWE’s interest in Ring of Honor tag team, The Kings of Wrestling, Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli and an offer on the table for the tag team duo, it has made Punk’s views on his standpoint in the company seem on better standing, as Punk is great friends with Chris Hero ever since their days in IWA-Mid South and Ring of Honor, while Punk also considers Claudio Castagnoli a good friend of his.
> 
> Punk has also asked for the WWE to get in touch with Colt Cabana about a potential return to the company, where he would be guaranteed with a spot on the main roster. Cabana previously wrestled in the WWE for a brief period, under the name of Scotty Goldman. As you are well aware, Cabana and Punk are best friends from their days on the independent scene and are always seen at events together if both companies are in town, with Punk at times phoning in unannounced to Colt Cabana’s Art of Wrestling podcast.
> 
> Meanwhile, while many were in awe that CM Punk mentioned former WWE Champion and current UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championship) star, Brock Lesnar, as well as former ECW promoter, Paul Heyman, it may seem as if Punk may have been let in on WWE’s plans.
> 
> According to a report from F4WOnline, WWE are in negotiations with both Heyman and Lesnar, regarding what has been described as a “business relationship” and a non-televised role. It has been noted in recent years, ever since his departure from the company, that the WWE had been looking to work on a DVD of Brock Lesnar’s brief WWE career, however it is unknown as to what Heyman’s potential role would be, as he is believed to have been in discussion with Spike TV officials regarding their potential majority buyout of TNA Wrestling.
> 
> All in all, it promises to be an interesting few weeks to see where things go following the July 17th Money in the Bank pay-per-view, as Punk has got the whole wrestling world talking.


source: http://wrestlingpronews.com/2011/06/30/wrestlingnews/wrestlingnews/cm-punk-negotiating-on-new-wwe-contract/

This source here is obviously not the greatest and this could be fabricated but if it's not, maybe this could further the speculation of punk resigning and some huge storyline with the KOW's and Cabana with Punk coming into play soon!


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: CM Punk Negotiating On New WWE Contract*

Good to hear there's a chance hes only simply taking a break


----------



## GOON

*Re: CM Punk Negotiating On New WWE Contract*

He probably already resigned. I doubt they would let Punk cut that shoot promo and have him walk a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*Re: CM Punk Negotiating On New WWE Contract*

If i'm a betting man, i'm going to say PUNK WILL stay with the WWE. He has already re-signed i bet and there's no way he's leaving. 

I'm sure of this based on Vince letting him go out there and pull off that "worked shoot"


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I've officially jumped ship, I think he'll leave. No matter what the result of his match with Cena is, he'll be leaving without the title.


----------



## gohel50

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Wow, seriously, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli and Colt Cabana ? That would be awesome.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

There was a thread the other day in the General WWE section that said the KoW didn't sign with the WWE I'm pretty sure. I'll try and find it.

Colt Cabana coming into the WWE because of Punk is so unlikely it's not funny. It just doesn't work like that unfortunately. Which is a shame because I really like Colt and he can put on some great matches.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Cabana could without a doubt be the most entertaining guy on the roster. He is just too fun to watch. It's a shock that he's not in WWE to be honest.

As for the report, ever since Punk said he was leaving I felt as though he'd be staying. Too much factors make me believe that Punk will in fact be staying with the WWE at least until Summerslam. He is the hottest guy in the company right now, they need him for the rest of the summer, and I cannot see him losing in Chicago. But we'll see on the 17th.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He's an absolutely top bloke too. I met him last time he came out to Australia for some bookings. He's polite, charismatic and really genuine. I can imagine him killing it on the media circuit.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Cabana wouldn't even work well, because he's a great face, but a lame heel, while Punk is an uber heel right now. Cabana also has a pretty terrible look, which doesn't make him look menacing at all.


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Cabana will take over when Santino retires imo.

EDIT: Unless Ryder falls victim to that destiny.


----------



## persiancat

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk will team up with Vince and screw Cena. He will be with WWE.


----------



## dylanwalsh

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

im a snake you old man


----------



## Koko B Ware

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Didn't think it was worth a new thread but an interesting angle might be that Punk leaves with the belt leaving WWE in limbo (and giving Cena a well deserved break), returns a few months later claiming Vince begged him to come back because he is the best wrestler in the World and then Jericho's music hits. Would be a great feud and a good story between the two. Just a thought like.


----------



## Ouroboros

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I really thought Punk was leaving, SuperCena would be SuperCena and blah blah boring blah, but now i'm not so sure.

I really, like most people i think, want WWE to follow through with this, make everything all a little bit edgier, have Punk become a proper badass heel, shake things up a bit, i'm hoping for it, but probably going to be dissappointed.

The thing that throws it all up in the air for me is WWE registering Punk's name as a trademark for merchandising. Punks used that name throughout his career everywhere, so he's either done with wrestling altogether, which i dont thinks happening, is going to wrestle under a different name, which i think is unlikely, or he's staying and, hopefully, getting used fully to the best of his abilities.


----------



## The Killswitch

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



> GLAAD is in discussions with World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) to train its on-air talent, including its performers, following another anti-gay outburst by a WWE personality over the 4th of July weekend.
> 
> At a live WWE event in Australia, wrestler CM Punk was caught on camera directing an anti-gay slur towards a heckler. While the show was not broadcast, that doesn’t excuse his remarks. On his Twitter account, the wrestler actually thanked the TMZ website for airing the video and apologized for what he’d said.
> 
> WWE told TMZ: “WWE does not condone this type of language or bias and we reinforce that with our talent who are independent contractors.”
> 
> As for how this fits in with our ongoing work with WWE, GLAAD provided training to members of WWE’s editorial staff and writing team in May, but because this event was not intended to be televised, and it took place during an unscripted interaction with the audience, none of the people we had already trained were involved. As a result, we are now in discussions with WWE to provide trainings to its on-camera talent, including the wrestlers themselves.
> 
> WWE officials also told GLAAD this morning that CM Punk’s contract will expire in a few weeks, he will not be immediately renewed, and he will no longer be with WWE as of July 18. A spokesperson told us “this departure is not part of a storyline. He is contractually leaving the organization.”
> 
> A spokesperson for the WWE told us “We are taking this very seriously.”


Doesn't look good. What does anyone make of this?


----------



## Carcass

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



The Killswitch said:


> Doesn't look good. What does anyone make of this?


It's all part of the angle, it's fueling Punk's "I'm gonna say whatever I want" gimmick. The following night he'll cut a promo about how fairies and chicks with mullets can't even stop him from winning the title.


----------



## mb1025

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Carcass said:


> It's all part of the angle, it's fueling Punk's "I'm gonna say whatever I want" gimmick. The following night he'll cut a promo about how fairies and chicks with mullets can't even stop him from winning the title.


I hope you are joking. 

WWE is not going to have a press release and publicly tell everyone they told GLAAD that CM Punk is not returning after the PPV as part of the storyline.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



The Killswitch said:


> Doesn't look good. What does anyone make of this?


that wwe is losing their most talented wrestler, and that this storyline is going nowhere fast.


----------



## The Killswitch

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> that wwe is losing their most talented wrestler, and that this storyline is going nowhere fast.


To be fair, though, we all thought it was "all part of something bigger," in hopes that Punk was staying. But yeah, it's a major letdown.


----------



## Success

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> that wwe is losing their most talented wrestler, and that this storyline is going nowhere fast.


I seriously hope WWE loses all of its stars, so its forced to go back to its roots. The show that we love.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

colt was in the wwe before. it bombed because he couldn't connect with the mainstream fans. there was no reaction. he sucked and was therefore not signed on to continue. why do people think colt is any different now than he was then is beyond me fpalm


----------



## JingieBY

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Don't believe in such news. First of all i'm not sure how reliable is this information and if CM Punk has resigned, one "WWE spokesperson" won't know that for sure.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



The Killswitch said:


> Doesn't look good. What does anyone make of this?


That CM Punk will beat John Cena, only to be cashed in on by Rey Mysterio and then leave. Unfortunately.


----------



## Duke Silver

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



JingieBY said:


> Don't believe in such news. First of all i'm not sure how reliable is this information and if CM Punk has resigned, one "WWE spokesperson" won't know that for sure.


That's exactly the kind of information a WWE spokesperson would have. They're not going to send out some misinformed troglodyte to talk with the press. I very much doubt the WWE would lie to GLAAD in an effort to protect a storyline.



Mr. Every Night said:


> colt was in the wwe before. it bombed because he couldn't connect with the mainstream fans. there was no reaction. he sucked and was therefore not signed on to continue. why do people think colt is any different now than he was then is beyond me fpalm


:lmao He had like two televised matches. Stop trolling.


----------



## Duke Silver

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Edit: double post


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

if Punk leaves he leaves, i always got the impression about him that he is an old school wrestler and doesnt like the direction WWE has nowadays, i hope its some kind of wake up call to Vince that you can`t get everything you want with money


----------



## darkyukon

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If Vince has brains at all this is all part of a larger work where they have CM Punk win the title and then leave the WWE with it. 

The things they could do between now and the Rumble with firing Cena, having Rock show up and tell Vince that he as a contract to wrestle Cena at WM so go get him back. Vince having to kiss Punk's ass to get his title back. Punk taking the title to ROH house shows. Punk buying a ticket and sitting the front row of SummerSlam wearing the WWE title the whole time.

It all would be epic.

But Cena is going to win and that will be the end of that...


----------



## Duke Silver

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



darkyukon said:


> If Vince has brains at all this is all part of a larger work where they have CM Punk win the title and then leave the WWE with it.
> 
> The things they could do between now and the Rumble with firing Cena, having Rock show up and tell Vince that he as a contract to wrestle Cena at WM so go get him back. Vince having to kiss Punk's ass to get his title back. Punk taking the title to ROH house shows. Punk buying a ticket and sitting the front row of SummerSlam wearing the WWE title the whole time.
> 
> It all would be epic.
> 
> But Cena is going to win and that will be the end of that...


It would be an incredibly interesting angle, but unfortunately the WWE relies far too much on Cena to leave him off TV for any significant amount of time. 

Without Cena and Punk, the main event scene on Raw right now would be Mysterio, R-Truth, Del Rio and The Miz. That's scary as hell.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

After reading what Cena said after Punk praised him, about how they would have match of the year, I must say, it sounds very exciting. If both of them give it 110% like it's Wrestlemania, then we could end up witnessing a classic.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



World Wide said:


> That's exactly the kind of information a WWE spokesperson would have. They're not going to send out some misinformed troglodyte to talk with the press. I very much doubt the WWE would lie to GLAAD in an effort to protect a storyline.
> 
> :lmao *He had like two televised matches*. Stop trolling.


lmfao  wow, a whole two matches and you think that's a success? stop trolling


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Mr. Every Night said:


> lmfao  wow, a whole two matches and you think that's a success? stop trolling


Colt's got the ability and the comedy to get himself over, just maybe not in a WWE ring where he doesn't have the physique to get a push.


----------



## truk83

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Is it possible that Raw may end up without both Cena, and Punk? What do you all think?


----------



## Nas

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

No, that'd be stupid.


----------



## Milwaukee

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I have a feeling that the Cena v Punk match is going to end in a DQ win for Cena. Punk will reverse the AA into his buzzsaw kick then hit the GTS. Vince will jump on on the ring to stop the count, someone (most likely Del Rio) will run in, Punk nails Vince and turns around just while Cena is getting to his feet, Punk/Del Rio stare each other down, Del Rio smiles/winks at Punk then gives the Step Up Enzuigiri to Cena right in front of the ref and quickly rolls out of the ring and runs away with Vince. Ref rings the bell, winner as a result of disqualification, SuperCena. Punk storms around the ring, visibly upset. Cena eventually gets up, stare at each other for a bit before a handshake. Boo.


----------



## Olie26kv

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm not sure if this has been said but, there has been Raw adverts for house shows in certain part of America that have Punk advertised and Cena not. Which I think is great cause Cena needs some time off and Punk is Punk so it would be awesome to see him become a big part of the main event scene on Raw, with the Title.

Plus the fact that in the same adverts Triple H has also been advertised, so we might even get Punk/HHH for the Title, how epic would that be. But this is all speculation.


----------



## Revann

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

do you have links to these ads?


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Olie26kv said:


> I'm not sure if this has been said but, there has been Raw adverts for house shows in certain part of America that have Punk advertised and Cena not. Which I think is great cause Cena needs some time off and Punk is Punk so it would be awesome to see him become a big part of the main event scene on Raw, with the Title.
> 
> Plus the fact that in the same adverts Triple H has also been advertised, so we might even get Punk/HHH for the Title, how epic would that be. But this is all speculation.


Awesome if true! But I second that I would love to see a link to all this!


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Cena/Punk street fight is advertised for Raw this week. (It's in Boston so I get the local ad)

I'm assuming that's the post show dark match though.


----------



## Dark Church

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I am still hoping Punk stays and saves me from a Raw where Miz and Mexican JBL are the only top heels. 

Colt Cabana is nothing more than a curtain jerker comedy act by the way. I am shocked ROH has kept him all of these years since he has consistently been one of the worst wrestlers on their roster.


----------



## kurt15

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

i hope so man


----------



## FlyinStyles

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If Punk actaully does stay and is champion, he's gotta turn face at this point it seems. Cena would likely take time off and it seems like Triple H would come back and just the way the story has been going with Cena vouching for Punk against Vince and Vince looking like the almighty big bad corperate heel Punk would seem to be the face and Triple H would would actaully play the heel if that fedu would come probably with Vince in Hunter's corner. It's the only logical direction if Punk wins the match and stays with the company that I can think of.


----------



## McQueen

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Dark Church said:


> I am still hoping Punk stays and saves me from a Raw where Miz and Mexican JBL are the only top heels.
> 
> Colt Cabana is nothing more than a curtain jerker comedy act by the way. I am shocked ROH has kept him all of these years since he has consistently been one of the worst wrestlers on their roster.


LOL at you flipping on your baseless Punk hate all of a sudden, and Colt isn't so bad he is definately far from the worst guy in ROH any of the time he's been with the company.

Anyways, even though I figured this was an angle from the get go seeing as ROH did the same angle with the same guy 5 years ago, Vince telling Cena he was fired if he loses (and the whole segment really) just proved to me this is all an angle. But it seemed to con half the rubes on here, let alone casual fans so good on you WWE.


----------



## Samee

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

On Punk being confirmed as actually leaving by this WWE statement:

*"WWE officials also told GLAAD this morning that CM Punk’s contract will expire in a few weeks, he will not be immediately renewed, and he will no longer be with WWE as of July 18. A spokesperson told us “this departure is not part of a storyline. He is contractually leaving the organization."*

Where is this statement actually from? It's not on WWE's website. I did some digging and was eventually linked to this website called Opposing Views:
http://www.opposingviews.com/i/glaad-train-wwe-talent-after-cm-punks-anti-gay-incident

They claim to have gotten the statement from TMZ who were issued the statement by WWE. I've just scoured TMZ's site for the past 5-10 minutes and the only thing on Punk I found was the initial report:
http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/04/cm-punk-wwe-wrestler-wrestling-****-homophobic-slur-australia/

And on that there are only two updates:
*UPDATE: A rep for the WWE tells TMZ, "WWE does not condone this type of language or bias and we reinforce that with our talent who are independent contractors."

UPDATE 2: CM apologized via Twitter, saying, "...I'm embarrassed. I own up to being a total douche in this situation and I offer a sincere apology to anybody I hurt with careless words."*

There is nothing whatsoever about an official statement that confirms Punk is actually leaving on TMZ. Where have the dirtsheets been pulling this from? Have they completely made it up? Or have I missed something?


----------



## will94

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Samee said:


> On Punk being confirmed as actually leaving by this WWE statement:
> 
> *"WWE officials also told GLAAD this morning that CM Punk’s contract will expire in a few weeks, he will not be immediately renewed, and he will no longer be with WWE as of July 18. A spokesperson told us “this departure is not part of a storyline. He is contractually leaving the organization."*
> 
> Where is this statement actually from? It's not on WWE's website. I did some digging and was eventually linked to this website called Opposing Views:
> http://www.opposingviews.com/i/glaad-train-wwe-talent-after-cm-punks-anti-gay-incident
> 
> They claim to have gotten the statement from TMZ who were issued the statement by WWE. I've just scoured TMZ's site for the past 5-10 minutes and the only thing on Punk I found was the initial report:
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/04/cm-punk-wwe-wrestler-wrestling-****-homophobic-slur-australia/
> 
> And on that there are only two updates:
> *UPDATE: A rep for the WWE tells TMZ, "WWE does not condone this type of language or bias and we reinforce that with our talent who are independent contractors."
> 
> UPDATE 2: CM apologized via Twitter, saying, "...I'm embarrassed. I own up to being a total douche in this situation and I offer a sincere apology to anybody I hurt with careless words."*
> 
> There is nothing whatsoever about an official statement that confirms Punk is actually leaving on TMZ. Where have the dirtsheets been pulling this from? Have they completely made it up? Or have I missed something?



The source of the statement is the post at Opposing Views. The post on that site though is supposedly an actual post by somebody at GLAAD, as the author of the post is GLAAD. I'm not sure if that really is from GLAAD or not, but it's supposedly an official GLAAD statement.


----------



## brandondownes123

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think he will leave to take time off from Pro Wrestling, I think he is wore out on it... But he will probably be back soon, I'm really looking forward to the Punk/Cena match at MITB, should be good!


----------



## Samee

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



will94 said:


> The source of the statement is the post at Opposing Views. *The post on that site though is supposedly an actual post by somebody at GLAAD, as the author of the post is GLAAD.* I'm not sure if that really is from GLAAD or not, but it's supposedly an official GLAAD statement.


Ah right. How legit is this website? How do we know it's actually GLAAD?

EDIT: Just checked out their official website and it is actually them. Apparently Punk is actually leaving July 18th. Fuck!


----------



## JingieBY

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It doesn't matter, Punk may have already resigned or he may resign in the nexy few days. 
Wrestlingnewz.com says:



> According to several WWE sources, tomorrow is “the day” for WWE Chairman Vince McMahon, talent relations executive John Laurinaitis, and CM Punk in regards to Punk’s contract, which expires after the pay per view next Sunday in Chicago.
> 
> “This is very much like the Jericho and Jeff Hardy situations,” a insider told passed along this weekend, “Punk’s contract has already expired, but he signed an extension through the pay per view in order to work the main event with Cena in Chicago.”
> 
> There are those in WWE who are Punk-detractors, but it’s obvious to management (and, some say, to McMahon) that WWE is sorely lacking in star power with the recent retirement of Edge; HHH and Undertaker off the road; and loss of other talent like Jericho, Batista, MVP and Shawn Michaels to injury, contract expiration, or retirement.
> 
> “This will really be an interesting week for CM Punk,” stated the key insider. “He’s got a lot of star power, and it seems like WWE even resents him for it!”


And will WWE tell GLAAD if Punk stays, as the storyline tells that he actually leaves after MITB? I don't think so, it doesn't matter if it is GLAAD or not. I don't rule out if Punk's "offence" was actually scripted just to be into the spotlight.


----------



## Dub

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

LOL WRESTLEZONE


> According to several high level WWE sources, tomorrow is "the day" for WWE Chairman Vince McMahon, talent relations executive John Laurinaitis, and CM Punk in regards to Punk's contract, which expires after the pay per view next Sunday in Chicago.
> 
> "This is very much like the Jericho and Jeff Hardy situations," a key WWE insider told WrestleZone exclusively this weekend, "Punk's contract has already expired, but he signed an extension through the pay per view in order to work the main event with Cena in Chicago."
> 
> There are those in WWE who are Punk-detractors, but it's obvious to management (and, some say, to McMahon) that WWE is sorely lacking in star power with the recent retirement of Edge; HHH and Undertaker off the road; and loss of other talent like Jericho, Batista, MVP and Shawn Michaels to injury, contract expiration, or retirement.
> 
> "This will really be an interesting week for CM Punk," stated the key insider. "He's got a lot of star power, and it seems like WWE even resents him for it!"





> According to several WWE sources, tomorrow is “the day” for WWE Chairman Vince McMahon, talent relations executive John Laurinaitis, and CM Punk in regards to Punk’s contract, which expires after the pay per view next Sunday in Chicago.
> 
> “This is very much like the Jericho and Jeff Hardy situations,” a insider told passed along this weekend, “Punk’s contract has already expired, but he signed an extension through the pay per view in order to work the main event with Cena in Chicago.”
> 
> There are those in WWE who are Punk-detractors, but it’s obvious to management (and, some say, to McMahon) that WWE is sorely lacking in star power with the recent retirement of Edge; HHH and Undertaker off the road; and loss of other talent like Jericho, Batista, MVP and Shawn Michaels to injury, contract expiration, or retirement.
> 
> “This will really be an interesting week for CM Punk,” stated the key insider. “He’s got a lot of star power, and it seems like WWE even resents him for it!”


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



DubC said:


> LOL WRESTLEZONE


Wow. They could have done a lot better a job of stealing that, huh?


----------



## Lien

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Is anyone else really looking forward to tonight's Raw? And MITB obviously.

It's probably me getting giddy like I haven't for a while about WWE; flashback to my younger years! Truly hope WWE don't mess up this storyline.


----------



## JasonLives

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

See if its true that we will get a CM Punk/Vince/Cena segment to end the show. Hopefully


----------



## kaleb.09

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Can anyone else besides me see Vince announce himself as the guest ref for the match?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Samee said:


> Apparently Punk is actually leaving July 18th. Fuck!


My sentiments exactly. I still have more excitement and anticipation for Money in the Bank and tonight than I have for wrestling since I was a kid. Tonight should be some night.


----------



## Sephiroth

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I hate to say this, but Cena winning does make some sense. Remember all those rumors about Del Rio vs. Cena at Summerslam? Well, Del Rio is #1 contender after Punk loses.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Del Rio main eventing Summerslam is almost a guarantee that I won't be getting that show.


----------



## jacobdaniel

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

From WWE_Creative Twitter:

"Want a reason to tune in tonight? We've got @CMPunk on live TV with a microphone." LOL.


----------



## daryl74

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



jacobdaniel said:


> From WWE_Creative Twitter:
> 
> "Want a reason to tune in tonight? We've got @CMPunk on live TV with a microphone." LOL.




woot! :gun:


----------



## Samee

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> My sentiments exactly. I still have more excitement and anticipation for Money in the Bank and tonight than I have for wrestling since I was a kid.* Tonight should be some night*.


Yep, decided I'm actually gonna stay up for this RAW. Better deliver.


----------



## Shazayum

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I can't go because some relatives decided to show up at the last minute :/


----------



## Samee

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> I can't go because some relatives decided to show up at the last minute :/


Fucking Bengalis! Always show up at the last minute with no notice either.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> I can't go because some relatives decided to show up at the last minute :/


Then tell them they can ring the doorbell all they want and no one's coming to the door. Don't miss Punk's last match for fucking relatives. You've already made plans.


----------



## Shazayum

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Oh Lord, did I say "go"? fpalm My bad, I meant to say I can't watch it tonight because people are going to come over.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Oh. Well then just watch it on Youtube once they leave.


----------



## Shazayum

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

yeah, that is if I can resist looking at the spoilers beforehand. watching it on live tv is just a different experience for me, especially when it's such a big episode of RAW like tonights.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I love spoilers, but I don't think I could do it in this situation. Granted, I won't have to since I'm going to be watching on tv, but if I had to watch it later I'd try to restrain myself from spoilers.


----------



## laugh-out-loud

*I predict that this Summer will see an anti-WWE splinter group under leader CM Punk.*

Intent on taking down the current WWE and 'cleansing' the product. 

Led by Punk, it will feature a bunch of wrestlers who feel wronged and screwed over by the company. I'm thinking John Morrison and Melina, with Melina playing the role of Punk's greatest Lieutenant. A la Bellatrix Lestrange.


----------



## Bennny93

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Of course


----------



## alrow4

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think it’s about time we make a sub-forum just for CM Punk. General WWE, Raw, Smackdown!, NXT, the next PPV, and CM Punk. Just kidding. The CM Punk forum should get first billing. Maybe we should call it “General CM Punk”


----------



## McQueen

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This is the first time in 5 years I actually want to go out and buy a Non-Mania PPV. Wow that was great.


----------



## Sephiroth

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



McQueen said:


> This is the first time in 5 years I actually want to go out and buy a Non-Mania PPV. Wow that was great.


McQueen, too bad I'm not in the cities this week because we could throw a party. I'd give a Dele a call and make sure he comes.


----------



## McQueen

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Way to ruin everything by being selfish Sephy.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm fucking pumped for this PPV now. Last time I cared about a feud like this was probably Austin/Rock or some old Angle stuff. Holy fuck.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Cant wait for Sundays PPV, definitely worth my money.


----------



## Heel

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Damn. It's like the old days, I stay up for RAW but then stay awake for hours after because I can't sleep. Punk was a god tonight.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk bullied the fuck out of Vince tonight, epic.


----------



## Samee

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



alrow4 said:


> I think it’s about time we make a sub-forum just for CM Punk. General WWE, Raw, Smackdown!, NXT, the next PPV, and CM Punk. *Just kidding. The CM Punk forum should get first billing.* Maybe we should call it “General CM Punk”


:lmao


----------



## Sephiroth

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> Punk bullied the fuck out of Vince tonight, epic.


So if Vince screws Punk Sunday can we say Punk trolled him into trollhood?


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Sephiroth said:


> So if Vince screws Punk Sunday can we say Punk trolled him into trollhood?


Punk's trollface on the turnbuckles would've been awesome.


----------



## Samee

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk has got me tempted to shave off my goatee and simply keep the tash.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I have a feeling this has screwjob all over it and vince sides with punk. I just have that feeling and this forum will go absolutely 100% with out a doubt crazy


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm not even going to bother logging on this place Sunday. :side:


----------



## Mister Hands

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I just can't see a situation where McMahon _doesn't_ react to the huge buzz of the last month or so. If Punk leaves, it's not because Vince isn't trying everything in his power to keep him. You could practically see the dollar signs in Vince's eyes tonight.


----------



## 777

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Wow, Punk was great tonight. He had that crowd eating out of the palm of his hand. Everything he says is true, but he's such a dick about it. When he heeled on them they were kinda stunned and probably a little embarrassed. Wow.
The use of sport team references and social attitudes in the region. Fuck. Who's writing this shit? Where the hell have they been for the last five years?


----------



## McQueen

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

My guess is Punk ad-libs where as you can tell Cena's stuff is written by creative.


----------



## LariatSavage

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk is so good it's ridiculous. I just wonder where he goes from here... 

I'm looking forward to Sunday like I haven't looked forward to a WWE PPV in nearly a decade.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



AbismoNegro777 said:


> Wow, Punk was great tonight. He had that crowd eating out of the palm of his hand. Everything he says is true, but he's such a dick about it. When he heeled on them they were kinda stunned and probably a little embarrassed. Wow.
> The use of sport team references and social attitudes in the region. Fuck. *Who's writing this shit?* Where the hell have they been for the last five years?


CM Punk.


----------



## 777

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> CM Punk.


Even better!


----------



## Stephs#1McFan

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk did something in wrestling and I didn't know what was real and what was fake. That was cool


----------



## The Poet

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I was so waiting for him to go deeper into it, like PG bullshit, or bring up the Attitude Era. I was especially surprised when I heard Cena mention the hypocrisy that is The Rock with the whole "never going away" thing.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



AbismoNegro777 said:


> Even better!


Well he's said it himself he doesn't follow a script, that he has a well enough relationship with Vince that he gives Punk the leeway of doing his thing. Besides, judging by _all_ of his promos, especially the ones tonight and his shoot, I have a really hard time believing he follows a script line by line.


----------



## li/<o

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

With todays show I feel CM Punk is going no where. I feel Vince is going to go with Punks contract (tonight in the end it was obvious a way to throw a curve ball that CM Punk ripped the contract, but in reality hes resigning). I think they should of saved it till the main event where at the end Vince signs a contract that was all set up that same night. So it seems Punk is staying Cena is leaving.


----------



## Sephiroth

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm gonna laugh at the next shareholder's meeting when someone brings up CM Punk was right, every minute Vince stalled on signing, the stocked dropped.


----------



## Samee

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



The Poet said:


> I was especially surprised when I heard Cena mention the hypocrisy that is The Rock with the whole "never going away" thing.


It's all a set up to make Cena look good and equal to Rock.


----------



## 777

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Well he's said it himself he doesn't follow a script, that he has a well enough relationship with Vince that he gives Punk the leeway of doing his thing. Besides, judging by _all_ of his promos, especially the ones tonight and his shoot, I have a really hard time believing he follows a script line by line.


They must have at least outlined the high points like the Yankees/Climax prior to cutting it. Or maybe it was instinct? If so, kudos to Cena for hitting it at the right spot.


----------



## McQueen

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The stock dropping line was my favorite part.

I was pretty sure this was an angle right off the bat, when it became "Cena wins or he's fired" that proved it.


----------



## Sephiroth

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm sure Punk and Cena went over stuff in the back.

"John, I'll start talking about Boston being underdogs, then I'll call you the Yankees and you are Derek Jeter, then you'll start shooting me in the face with your right hand like Jeter does to ARod."


----------



## Milwaukee

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Nut Tree posted: 

"Okay guys/gals.....check this out....did anyone noticed the small indication to how the story will end sunday.

Okay well they had this "Contract Negotiation" live on raw. Where both parties brought out their contracts to sign. Punk's contract, had new stipulations and he had already signed... Vince didn't sign because Cena came out..Punk rips it up as raw gets off the air...

So....

CM Punk beats Cena and becomes WWE Champion. But McMahon comes out and tells punk that he tore up the wrong contract. Vince signs Punks new contract. And that means Punk isn't going anywhere. Cena isn't fired...that's the twist"

Seems likely to me. Even more likely when you go back and listen to the July 4th Raw and how Vince worded the exact situation in which he'd fire Cena "if CM Punk walks outta on the WWE with the title, John Cena, you're fired!" So CM Punk would actually have to leave the WWE with the title in order to have Cena fired. Looks like we have our ending for MITB...


----------



## pewpewpew

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Milwaukee said:


> Nut Tree posted:
> 
> "Okay guys/gals.....check this out....did anyone noticed the small indication to how the story will end sunday.
> 
> Okay well they had this "Contract Negotiation" live on raw. Where both parties brought out their contracts to sign. Punk's contract, had new stipulations and he had already signed... Vince didn't sign because Cena came out..Punk rips it up as raw gets off the air...
> 
> So....
> 
> CM Punk beats Cena and becomes WWE Champion. But McMahon comes out and tells punk that he tore up the wrong contract. Vince signs Punks new contract. And that means Punk isn't going anywhere. Cena isn't fired...that's the twist"
> 
> Seems likely to me. Even more likely when you go back and listen to the July 4th Raw and how Vince worded the exact situation in which he'd fire Cena "if CM Punk walks outta on the WWE with the title, John Cena, you're fired!" So CM Punk would actually have to leave the WWE with the title in order to have Cena fired. Looks like we have our ending for MITB...


Speaking Kayfabe-wise of course......

So Vince signs a contract that allows Punk to push him, kick him in the nuts and then he has to buy Punk his very own private jet?

I hope it's true, because I don't know about the rest of you but I want to see Punks face on all the turnbuckles :lmao


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

But wouldn't Punk have to sign the contract as well...?

Or did he already? I must have missed it.


----------



## pewpewpew

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SharpshooterSmith said:


> But wouldn't Punk have to sign the contract as well...?
> 
> Or did he already? I must have missed it.


There were two contracts.

One was Punk's, which he had already signed before he tore it up

The other was Vince's, which Punk hadn't signed


----------



## Sephiroth

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Oh, Vince and Cena had time to switch the contract.

Ocean's Fourteen

Starring George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Don Cheadle, the guy from Ready to Rumble, Casey Affleck, Julia Roberts, John Cena, Vince McMahon, and CM Punk.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Milwaukee said:


> Nut Tree posted:
> 
> "Okay guys/gals.....check this out....did anyone noticed the small indication to how the story will end sunday.
> 
> Okay well they had this "Contract Negotiation" live on raw. Where both parties brought out their contracts to sign. Punk's contract, had new stipulations and he had already signed... Vince didn't sign because Cena came out..Punk rips it up as raw gets off the air...
> 
> So....
> 
> CM Punk beats Cena and becomes WWE Champion. But McMahon comes out and tells punk that he tore up the wrong contract. Vince signs Punks new contract. And that means Punk isn't going anywhere. Cena isn't fired...that's the twist"
> 
> Seems likely to me. Even more likely when you go back and listen to the July 4th Raw and how Vince worded the exact situation in which he'd fire Cena "if CM Punk walks outta on the WWE with the title, John Cena, you're fired!" So CM Punk would actually have to leave the WWE with the title in order to have Cena fired. Looks like we have our ending for MITB...


that could happen


----------



## Stad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Milwaukee said:


> Nut Tree posted:
> 
> "Okay guys/gals.....check this out....did anyone noticed the small indication to how the story will end sunday.
> 
> Okay well they had this "Contract Negotiation" live on raw. Where both parties brought out their contracts to sign. Punk's contract, had new stipulations and he had already signed... Vince didn't sign because Cena came out..Punk rips it up as raw gets off the air...
> 
> So....
> 
> CM Punk beats Cena and becomes WWE Champion. But McMahon comes out and tells punk that he tore up the wrong contract. Vince signs Punks new contract. And that means Punk isn't going anywhere. Cena isn't fired...that's the twist"
> 
> Seems likely to me. Even more likely when you go back and listen to the July 4th Raw and how Vince worded the exact situation in which he'd fire Cena "if CM Punk walks outta on the WWE with the title, John Cena, you're fired!" So CM Punk would actually have to leave the WWE with the title in order to have Cena fired. Looks like we have our ending for MITB...


Very possible.


----------



## [MDB]

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Every time CM Punk speaks I'm glued to my seat. That promo was fantastic. He's got one hell of a gift, having the ability to keep the audience in the palm of his hands. The match still seems fishy to me. Every part of me wants to say there will be a giant swerve that can keep all parties at bay. Apart of me would love Punk to work the indies BUT! he seems to be hitting his stride here now & it's amazing viewing it at a public stage. I hope whatever the case is CM Punk comes of the WWE Champion, I know that wishful thinking but you can't rule out anything at this point.

Excellent MITB build. I'm super pumped for the PPV. CM Punk did a lot of the anchoring in my excitement. This is what the WWE should always been about. To have the public buzzing and having us WANTING to see what happens at each PPV. No matter the gimmick. "John Cena, your the Yankee's". Simply godly status.


----------



## Revil Fox

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I've been saying for a while now that I think it would be great if the Raw MitB winner cashed in on Punk and is the first person to fail at cashing it in. But now I kind of think it would be better if, after the MitB match, Punk ambushes the winner and steals the case. Then we get a skit later where Punk FedEx's the case to wherever Raw is the next night, care of the winner, turns to the camera and tells everyone nobody is cashing in on him tonight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

LOL Punk's promo(raw 7 11 11) is really gold, WWE dug deep into our territory for this story line, really hoping for a big surprise at MITB.


----------



## SoAndSo

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

punk is just ripping it up........ that promo was just amazing

it looks like they are trying to turn him face? or maybe its a setup for cena to turn heel...


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Man, CM Punk is SO good on the mic, I could listen to him the entire day with those promos. He owns RAW and Wrestling now.


----------



## Bubz

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk is so on it right now. The guys tearin shit up.


----------



## Humph

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I wish they would have done a Monday Night Punk thing with punks face on everything including turnbuckles like he said and were he is basically in control of RAW :lmao


----------



## coleminer1

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

im buying his shirts


----------



## Von Doom

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I've gone from hoping he leaves because he's too good to be used the way he was to hoping he stays because Raw would be god awful without him.


----------



## Humph

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Crowd pissed me off last night, all they cared about was getting on TV.


----------



## Metalman87

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

so... does he leave or doesn't he? i hope he stays.. but after watching RAW, it doesn't look like it


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I won't be surprised if he wins the title, but then someone cashes in their MITB on him with the help of Vince. Could lead to him returning as a face sometime down the line. I don't know though, anything could happen!


----------



## nemesisdivina

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk's promo really blew me away (again). Now i regret making my sig, because i wish i could have added more epic Cm Punk quotes to it.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It's also just very interesting how EASY a good wrestler and mic worker can flip heel--> face for the audience. 

CM Punk has been a heel since the Jeff Hardy feud in 2009, but the last couple of weeks he started getting more to the fans, and last night on RAW it was final (the way Punk now was a face, although he still wrestlers and acts like a heel of course).


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk vs Cena is far to big for MITB


----------



## samizayn

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Thank god Punk ripped the contract man, when Vince started saying okay okay, I thought there's no way they're going to ruin the most interesting thing about MiTB. 


Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> It's also just very interesting how EASY a good wrestler and mic worker can flip heel--> face for the audience.


Mention ice cream. Bitches luuv ice cream.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



greendayedgehead said:


> Thank god Punk ripped the contract man, when Vince started saying okay okay, I thought there's no way they're going to ruin the most interesting thing about MiTB.
> 
> 
> Mention ice cream. Bitches luuv ice cream.


Hehe yeah, that ice cream stuff also was pure gold.


----------



## BornBad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

_WWE_Creative: We wanted to make a @CMPunk Ice Cream bar but it kept melting due to his heat #Merch_


----------



## alrow4

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Samee said:


> CM Punk has got me tempted to shave off my goatee and simply keep the tash.


Tempted? Do it. I've been growing a mustache ever since that **** with a vagina heckled Punk.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I posted this in the Raw discussion thread, and im deciding to post here too.

Does anyone know ANY PLACE i can get the Punk nexus uprising T-shirt? I've wanted that shirt for a few months now, and i was just about to buy it last night, but every website i looked either had extra large sizes, or youth ones. I need a medium sized one dammit!!!!


----------



## setzel

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Apparently meltzer reports that cm punk merchandise is sold out LOL


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

newest tweet by austin



> @steveaustinBSR
> Steve Austin @__PC__ how good is @CMPunk? He is on the verge of one hell of a ride. Great in ring talent, great promo. I smell money with this guy.


I must agree with Austin as should everyone with a brain. If the GOAT says THIS, then it is fact and all idiot haters can go tickle themselves in their closet.


----------



## Revann

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

From Wrestlezone, take it for what its worth... but its interesting stuff if true

""While WWE Monday Night Raw is being built around the public negotiation between WWE Chairman Vince McMahon and CM Punk, the two reportedly had a negotiating session this afternoon behind closed doors. According to several key WWE insiders, the meeting was private, between McMahon and Punk, and none of the writing staff or the agents have been notified of the outcome of the negotiation.

"Vince is keeping this only within the inner circle," one key insider told WrestleZone this evening, "and the negotiation may not even be over yet."""


----------



## tj666

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I would be so happy if this was the last thing we saw at MITB. (and yes, my photoshop skills are terrible)


----------



## NewZealandfan

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Thing is he cant even take a break now if he signs on it would just waste all the work he has done but in saying that Vince you cant let him go this guy is goona make you millions


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The Miz has never been a draw on his own. He always had something covering up his ability: TLC, Royal Rumble, Elimination Chamber, The Rock, Extreme Rules.

The abyssmal numbers for Over The Limit proved The Miz doesn't draw as a main eventer.

And the sad part is had Vince McMahon concentrated on the Cena Vs. Punk feud at the start of the year like he should've instead of going along with the failure of The Miz's WWE Championship run, Punk wouldn't be leaving Sunday night. 

- Vic


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If this feud has started at the beginning of the year, but now the WWE might actually be seeing the gains in the audience again. As great as this feud is, it always takes a while for the market to switch their attention over and start showing in the stats. Hopefully the WWE remembers this little fact from 97 when they had a great product but were still in the process of shaking off the prior perception of their product.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Vic Capri said:


> The Miz has never been a draw on his own. He always had something covering up his ability: TLC, Royal Rumble, Elimination Chamber, The Rock, Extreme Rules.
> 
> The abyssmal numbers for Over The Limit proved The Miz doesn't draw as a main eventer.
> 
> And the sad part is had Vince McMahon concentrated on the Cena Vs. Punk feud at the start of the year like he should've instead of going along with the failure of The Miz's WWE Championship run, Punk wouldn't be leaving Sunday night.
> 
> - Vic


How was the Miz's championship reign a failure?


----------



## Carcass

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



setzel said:


> Apparently meltzer reports that cm punk merchandise is sold out LOL


Didn't the Nexus ones sell out after he became the new leader?


----------



## NewZealandfan

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

howardfinkel
I've seen many a match through my years, but this Sunday's contest between @JohnCena and @CMPunk could very well be one for the ages!!!

The fink never lies lol


----------



## HHHbkDX

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Sunday CANNOT come any sooner


----------



## HHHbkDX

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



setzel said:


> Apparently meltzer reports that cm punk merchandise is sold out LOL


really?? well ain't that about a BITCH! I hope they restock soon, that uprising shirt is AWESOME!


----------



## Revann

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Regarding the Uprising shirt...You can now purchase that shirt and a few others at "Hot Topic". That is a store in the states and now in the province of Ontario. This is where I bought mine for a reasonable price. Just a FYI in case you all thought WWE shows or shop was the only way to go.

And yes...the shirts are authentic.


----------



## DKAJC

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I love reading in the RAW section that people actually believe Punk is gonna legit leave July 17. WWE Creative is bad, but it's not outright retarded; it wouldn't start building up Punk only to have him lose to Cena. If Punk was actually going to leave, he would have been buried by now.


----------



## FITZ

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tj666 said:


> I would be so happy if this was the last thing we saw at MITB. (and yes, my photoshop skills are terrible)



That would be hilarious and pretty awesome.


----------



## kersed

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tj666 said:


> I would be so happy if this was the last thing we saw at MITB. (and yes, my photoshop skills are terrible)


This is actually something I could see happening.


----------



## MacFly

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tj666 said:


> I would be so happy if this was the last thing we saw at MITB. (and yes, my photoshop skills are terrible)


lol that could happen. that's more likely than cena and vince together


----------



## kersed

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What I'm curious to see is if Punk does win if the appearance of the belt will change like he was saying. Not sure how long the spinner has been around since I just started watching again in 2009, but that god awful thing does need a new look.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Spinner has been around since '05. 

It's been in need of a change for quite a while but I'm assuming it hasn't because the replicas probably sell well. :side:


----------



## Carcass

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



HHHbkDX said:


> really?? well ain't that about a BITCH! I hope they restock soon, that uprising shirt is AWESOME!


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Gear_Linda_McMahon_Styles_Comments_More.html


----------



## blazegod99

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk leaving WWE for a month or maybe two might make him even more epic. This is what I think WWE might be going for. He would be dumb to miss out on all the money he's going to make with being the new rebel of this era for WWE.. just saying.

Punk's work on Moday was amazing though. It's crazy how he could become the new Merchandise king


----------



## adri17

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So, who's Vince gonna screw, Cena or Punk?


I'd say Punk.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



> How was the Miz's championship reign a failure?


He can be seen jobbing weekly on Monday Night RAW!

- Vic


----------



## Heel

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> Spinner has been around since '05.
> 
> It's been in need of a change for quite a while but I'm assuming it hasn't because the replicas probably sell well. :side:


Surely the sales have started to dry up a bit now though? And if they got a new belt then the replicas of that would sell out for sure. Just get rid of that ugly spinner!


----------



## truk83

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If any of you actually think the WWE is going to not have Cena vs The Rock at Wrestlemania you have no idea what the hell is going on. This is why wrestling at times can be to predictable. John Cena can still lose based on the idea that he will only be reinstated at some point in time once he is fully healed. I can't imagine them turning him heel in the process due to a return, but I can see Cena doing everything he can to beat Punk. That would include holding tights, but only after Punk did it first.

The contract signing has something to do with it. Punk ripping the one contract was a bluff, and I think the "other" contract will come in to light at some point. Obviously, the whole Punk leaving thing was the real work right from the beginning that started on the net, and buzzed back in to the wrestling world. We knew it was coming weeks before he even admitted it on WWE programming. At least what we knew was that Punk's contract was up. Rarely ever do the stars discuss this type of thing on live programming.

Honestly, I see Vince getting involved, and costing Cena his WWE title, and then firing John for it. It looks as though Vince is the common enemy here, and I could actually see Punk not wanting to win the title in that way, and walk out as well. However, that leaves the WWE title vacant which isn't a problem either because there will be a MITB winner to take it. I just can't see Punk leaving, and not Cena not taking time off. At the same time I could see both men going, but with Punk coming back a month later with some friends.

The one thing that stands out other than Vince being the common enemy is that he may use the other contract as a way to keep Punk for years against his own will. Thus, forcing Punk to go over as a "face". Setting up the Punk vs Vince feud, but not so much with Vince fighting Punk. More, or less Vince doing what he can to take the title off of Punk. The question will be who is the next top heel should Punk turn face going to be? I would fall right back on The Miz. The epic mic battles that these two would have would be classics. Punk would probably eat him alive, but I could see The Miz giving it back to Punk.

You all heard it from me first.....Punk vs Miz.


----------



## Helldarado

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



LariatSavage said:


> Punk is so good it's ridiculous. I just wonder where he goes from here...
> 
> I'm looking forward to Sunday like I haven't looked forward to a WWE PPV in nearly a decade.


No doubt! I told my brother today, I actually want to buy this PPV. I haven't purchased a WWE event since 2003.


----------



## TankOfRate

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****










OH SHI-


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> OH SHI-


wait, wait, what? 

Must not mark just yet.

EDIT: Glad I didn't mark, that's from January.


----------



## TankOfRate

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> wait, wait, what?
> 
> Must not mark just yet.
> 
> EDIT: Glad I didn't mark, that's from January.


That's where the "oh shi-" comes from. 6 months, he posts a typical vague and cryptic Punk tweet, and now we're seeing one of the biggest things to happen in a long time come out of nowhere. I find it so weird how they've known all along, I usually think the worst when it comes to WWE and storylines- "Well, they probably thought this up two months ago!". I think the angle is only going to get bigger.


----------



## capat

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

this thread should be closed


----------



## iarwain

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If they're going to try to use Vince as a foil for Cena in order to get him over, I think they're in for a disappointment. 
Cena did a horrible job of trying to insult Vince, none of it was the least bit convinving, and it was embarassing. 
Vince is an edgy character, and people would probably side with him against Cena.
They need to turn Cena heel, now. The top face in the company shouldn't have half the crowd booing him, in his own home town no less.
This has gotten to the point where it's completely ridiculous.


----------



## Superboy-Prime

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



capat said:


> this thread should be closed


Why? If it did then you'd see an influx of CM Punk threads.


----------



## li/<o

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tj666 said:


> I would be so happy if this was the last thing we saw at MITB. (and yes, my photoshop skills are terrible)


I don't mind this happening, but this seems to predictable. I think Punk has to stand on his own and leave with the title (of course resigning later) and Cena out of the company.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

it's basically like this

the wwe has something so powerful that'll change their product in many ways that'll re-energize the company and start anew

or

cena wins

it's too good to be true to happen, everyone know that having punk winning can just make it a memorable moment in wrestling history and everyone would tune in the next night on raw.


----------



## Dub

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I can see Punk turning face down the line and feuding with HHH(heel). I wouldn't mind seeing it at WM.


----------



## phan85

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Hopefully, the summer of punk lasts a while.


----------



## AntMan

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Every last bit of Punk merch is sold out on WWEShop. That's cool.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



DubC said:


> I can see Punk turning face down the line and feuding with HHH(heel). I wouldn't mind seeing it at WM.


I don't see trips turning heel anymore, the man seems to be completely done with that stage of his career.


----------



## Nas

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yeah, it's gotten to that stage, where it's near impossible for Trips to turn heel.


----------



## Starbuck

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't see trips turning heel anymore, the man seems to be completely done with that stage of his career.


----------



## Kenny

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

HHH/Punk powertrip. :side:


----------



## tommo010

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I have this feeling CM Punk tore up the wrong contract after he flipped over the table and Vince has signed the contract that Punk already signed locking him to WWE after he wins the belt. CM Punk face turns and Cena possibly becomes Vince's corporate puppet and finally heel turns.


----------



## Jamil

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tommo010 said:


> I have this feeling CM Punk tore up the wrong contract after he flipped over the table and Vince has signed the contract that Punk already signed locking him to WWE after he wins the belt. CM Punk face turns and Cena possibly becomes Vince's corporate puppet and finally heel turns.


Nice idea but I don't think Cena has it in him to turn heel. He'd still get pops from the kids and he'd still sell the same amount of merchandise.


----------



## Emperor DC

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

...........


----------



## lordlubo

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

i dont know if its been said and it probably has and im sorry if it has but could Punk win,leave with the belt,the wwe get a new one somehow which Cena wins again before his fight vs Dwayne so fights him for the belt when during the match punk reappears for the first time since this Sunday screwing someone or both and saying he is the champ still since he never got beat,awesome way for him to come back and get major heat in the process


----------



## FlyinStyles

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tommo010 said:


> I have this feeling CM Punk tore up the wrong contract after he flipped over the table and Vince has signed the contract that Punk already signed locking him to WWE after he wins the belt. CM Punk face turns and Cena possibly becomes Vince's corporate puppet and finally heel turns.


This. Except Cena gets fired and Triple H is the coperate heel guy looking to tear Punk apart.


----------



## ahorrig

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tommo010 said:


> I have this feeling CM Punk tore up the wrong contract after he flipped over the table and Vince has signed the contract that Punk already signed locking him to WWE after he wins the belt. CM Punk face turns and Cena possibly becomes Vince's corporate puppet and finally heel turns.


Nice idea, but i feel a cena heel turn would be unlikely.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



ahorrig said:


> Nice idea, but i feel a cena heel turn would be unlikely.


It is very unlikely considering there are still hundreds of kids in the crowd every show, dressed as Cena, who have no fucking clue what this storyline is about (look at their faces during Punk's promos). Cena is a merchandise machine. On the other hand, Rocky/Cena would benefit from one being the heel possibly and this will most likely turn out to be Cena.


----------



## varney

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

i have a really strong feeling punk comes out to miseria cantare sunday


----------



## TBEffect

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think WWE has a working agreement with ROH and they're going to help them like they helped ECW back in the day. They'll let Punk help jump start ROH to bigger things and then eventually take back Punk.


----------



## The Killswitch

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



tommo010 said:


> I have this feeling CM Punk tore up the wrong contract after he flipped over the table and Vince has signed the contract that Punk already signed locking him to WWE after he wins the belt. CM Punk face turns and Cena possibly becomes Vince's corporate puppet and finally heel turns.


He didn't tear up the wrong one. Careful observation will tell you that he tore up the one he signed beforehand, since he was holding it the majority of the time.


----------



## Nomad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This storyline is big, I mean really big. WWE have a history of screwing up great storylines (Nexus) so I hope I'm not speaking too soon but this could be huge.

Vince, through Punk, has acknowledged that fans see him as out of touch with what they want. This is actually massive considering the whole "thing" with WWE is that they give the WWE Universe what they want. That Vince allowed Punk to say that either suggests that Vince agrees with that assessment and has acknowledged his failings or that while maybe he doesn't agree, he is going to work on giving the fans more of what they want.

He won't neccasarily say or do this on screen, he'll probably maintain his arrogant boss character. But I've noticed the sudden adult shift that this storyline has bought and am now wondering if WWE actually is on the verge of something different, a different era perhaps. Hopefully with less cookie cutter, just-rolled-off-the-production-line guys and more distinctive characters that the fans want to to see along with feuds the fans can get behind and pushes the fans can support.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Crossposting this from the Punk/Cena match thread in the MITB forum:

Not sure if this has been posted. WWE are fucking great at video packages.


----------



## Dark Church

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Only two days until I get to know what the hell is going on and I am very excited.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Dark Church said:


> Only two days until I get to know what the hell is going on and I am very excited.


I know, right? I haven't been this pumped for a PPV in a long, long time.


----------



## all in all...

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

what if...

bell rings

punk throws a punch - cena grabs the arm, rides him down, STF - punk taps in 30 seconds

might be worth it just for the crowd reaction


----------



## The Ice King

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That video package was AMAZING!!!! 
Ahhh! I'm so pumped!
I liked how they threw in Dwayne, :lmao!
I just don't see him leaving, no way. There's too much that can happen with all of this. TOO MUCH!


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Human Nature said:


> That video package was AMAZING!!!!
> Ahhh! I'm so pumped!
> I liked how they threw in Dwayne, :lmao!
> I just don't see him leaving, no way. There's too much that can happen with all of this. TOO MUCH!


If you read the post with Punk's GQ interview you will understand why Punk is walking away now. He's tired and just wants a break from WWE.


----------



## RatedRviper

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



The Hardcore Show said:


> If you read the post with Punk's GQ interview you will understand why Punk is walking away now. He's tired and just wants a break from WWE.


hell no,u expected him to say in interview(spoiling biggest storyline angle in last of couple years): "Hi,my name is CM Punk,and i i am leaving after MITB PPV,after Cena beats me..so u can know right now"

HE RE-SIGNED ALREADY WITH WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT A NEW CONTRACT ITS SO FUCKING OBVIOUS


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



RatedRviper said:


> hell no,u expected him to say in interview(spoiling biggest storyline angle in last of couple years): "Hi,my name is CM Punk,and i i am leaving after MITB PPV,after Cena beats me..so u can know right now"
> 
> HE RE-SIGNED ALREADY WITH WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT A NEW CONTRACT ITS SO FUCKING OBVIOUS


If he wasn't leaving he would not have done that interview.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This PPV could be a gamechanger for the company, IMHO.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

punk is going to win, all this is too good to not happen ... what they have is something that'll change the direction of the company and i'm not talking the rating. it can still be pg but the direction will be different, change was made.

in fact if cena goes over, i think the wwe would take a huge hit.


----------



## dxbender

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

WWE better not blow it!
http://www.sportsnet.ca/all_day_breakfast/2011/07/15/money_inthe_bank/

That's one of canadas biggest sports channels and they don't even air WWE yet they're talking about this match.

If WWE pulls off something big with this whole Punk/Cena stuff, then they've opened the door for a completely new direction the company will be heading in and that's good.


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



dxbender said:


> WWE better not blow it!
> http://www.sportsnet.ca/all_day_breakfast/2011/07/15/money_inthe_bank/
> 
> That's one of canadas biggest sports channels and they don't even air WWE yet they're talking about this match.
> 
> If WWE pulls off something big with this whole Punk/Cena stuff, then they've opened the door for a completely new direction the company will be heading in and that's good.


Wow this even got the attention of sportsnet! WWE would be stupid not to let punk win clean here! The media stir is so huge that this angle has to be reaching many old school fans at this point


----------



## The Ice King

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



The Hardcore Show said:


> If you read the post with Punk's GQ interview you will understand why Punk is walking away now. He's tired and just wants a break from WWE.


I read it earlier and I must say that I agree with what RatedRviper said. 
I think Punk is keeping Kayfabe going. We could be completely wrong and what he said in that interview is all true, and once he leaves, WWE just drops the ball for the millionth time and we're left with Cena/(ADR?). 
But this just seems too good, there's too many directions the company can go with this, 
and I think Punk wants to be apart of that history. 




Winning™ said:


> This PPV could be a gamechanger for the company, IMHO.


Definitely.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm a little worried that WWE will just kill this off after MITB and make Cena a huge hero, but I'm really hoping not. If Punk stays, I can only imagine what's in store for SS.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



dxbender said:


> WWE better not blow it!
> http://www.sportsnet.ca/all_day_breakfast/2011/07/15/money_inthe_bank/
> 
> That's one of canadas biggest sports channels and they don't even air WWE yet they're talking about this match.


Better yet, Sportsnet recently signed a long-term contract with the UFC to broadcast all future programming. 

Impressive.


----------



## muttgeiger

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Nomad said:


> He won't neccasarily say or do this on screen, he'll probably maintain his arrogant boss character. But I've noticed the sudden adult shift that this storyline has bought and am now wondering if WWE actually is on the verge of something different, a different era perhaps. *Hopefully with less cookie cutter, just-rolled-off-the-production-line guys and more distinctive characters that the fans want to to see* along with feuds the fans can get behind and pushes the fans can support.



wouldn't that be nice


----------



## Sephiroth

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I would give anything for it to be Sunday night right now. This wait is unbearable!


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Sephiroth said:


> I would give anything for it to be Sunday night right now. This wait is unbearable!


:lmao Same here. Most I've anticipated a PPV since I was a youngin' watching the Rock/Austin feud.


----------



## clarky griswald

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

"If" CM Punk won the title, left and took it to TNA, i'd mark out!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I honestly have no idea how this will go down. All these predictions are just that. Sunday is honestly a mystery of how this will go down.


----------



## Jbardo

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Im going to buzzing big time when the pre match promo happens, havnt looked forward to a match this much since Taker-HBK part 1


----------



## kersed

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



varney said:


> i have a really strong feeling punk comes out to miseria cantare sunday


That would be AMAZING


----------



## Kalashnikov

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Please Vince, make history repeat itself tomorrow : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zros94I-vww


----------



## Nabz™

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



dabossb said:


> Wow this even got the attention of sportsnet! WWE would be stupid not to let punk win clean here! The media stir is so huge that this angle has to be reaching many old school fans at this point


Wow when sportsnet is talking about WWE, you know something big is happening in wrestling.


----------



## kaleb.09

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Seriously what's sportsnet?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

this will never happen but how awesome would this be

first off i hope this match gets 20+ minutes because not only does this match mean something but cena/punk hve great chemistry with one another. so towards the final minutes, cena hits 2 AA's on punk and the ref gets knocked down(prior of course) and all of a sudden you see colt cabana interfere and attack cena but cena gets him in the AA and all seems coming to the end until the KOW pop up and do their signature moves on them, cena hulks up(final hope for the wwe) and gets the better of them but then cabana joins the fun.

the crowd pops as they see faces evan bourne and daniel bryan come in and cena thinks it's now even, little does he know bryan and bourne of all people turn on him. now here comes the crazy part, a fan runs into the ring to save cena but turns out the fan is seth rollins, he throws cena to the turnbuckle and then hits his superkick. they all lift cena and put him on punk's shoulders

refs crawls, 1 ... 2 ... 3, PUNK WINS

they all celebrate to close the show


----------



## TankOfRate

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****


----------



## Dr S

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> this will never happen but how awesome would this be
> 
> first off i hope this match gets 20+ minutes because not only does this match mean something but cena/punk hve great chemistry with one another. so towards the final minutes, cena hits 2 AA's on punk and the ref gets knocked down(prior of course) and all of a sudden you see colt cabana interfere and attack cena but cena gets him in the AA and all seems coming to the end until the KOW pop up and do their signature moves on them, cena hulks up(final hope for the wwe) and gets the better of them but then cabana joins the fun.
> 
> the crowd pops as they see faces evan bourne and daniel bryan come in and cena thinks it's now even, little does he know bryan and bourne of all people turn on him. now here comes the crazy part, a fan runs into the ring to save cena but turns out the fan is seth rollins, he throws cena to the turnbuckle and then hits his superkick. they all lift cena and put him on punk's shoulders
> 
> refs crawls, 1 ... 2 ... 3, PUNK WINS
> 
> they all celebrate to close the show


and thats how I'd book it. if it happens I'll probally have marked to death with Sydal and Danielson (as they'll be known as from now on) running to the ring


----------



## Evohh

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> this will never happen but how awesome would this be
> 
> first off i hope this match gets 20+ minutes because not only does this match mean something but cena/punk hve great chemistry with one another. so towards the final minutes, cena hits 2 AA's on punk and the ref gets knocked down(prior of course) and all of a sudden you see colt cabana interfere and attack cena but cena gets him in the AA and all seems coming to the end until the KOW pop up and do their signature moves on them, cena hulks up(final hope for the wwe) and gets the better of them but then cabana joins the fun.
> 
> the crowd pops as they see faces evan bourne and daniel bryan come in and cena thinks it's now even, little does he know bryan and bourne of all people turn on him. now here comes the crazy part, a fan runs into the ring to save cena but turns out the fan is seth rollins, he throws cena to the turnbuckle and then hits his superkick. they all lift cena and put him on punk's shoulders
> 
> refs crawls, 1 ... 2 ... 3, PUNK WINS
> 
> they all celebrate to close the show


Holy shit I think I would cry from pleasure if this happened, But do you really think creative is this creative. I dont know why I am hyping myself up so much for this match when the obvious outcome is a clean Cena win, Or a cash in on Punk.

I also think it would be cool if they shown a backstage segment of the Nexus beating down the Raw MITB winner after the match, to ensure Punk wont be cashed i on.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I really wish that I could be just as excited as everyone else seems to be about the PPV. I mean, I am excited for it and I think that the Cena/Punk match is going to be great, but I'm just not buying into the whole idea that what happens on Sunday "will take the WWE in a new direction". I'm not being negative and I'm not putting down anyone's comments. I'm just not convinced that this is going to be the saving grace that everyone seems to think it's going to be.

It kind of breaks my heart to see all of this attention that WWE is getting. Between old fans getting excited about WWE for the first time in years to the websites and magazines picking up on the angle, a lot of hopes are getting really high and I can't help but think that all of those hopes will be shattered tomorrow night when Cena comes back after being beaten up the whole match, gives Punk the AA followed by the STF and Punk taps his way out of WWE. No big surprise happens. No shocking angle occurs. Just Cena wins, he's the hero of WWE, Punk is gone and McMahon goes back into obscurity.

I'm not saying that this means the PPV is going to be bad or that the angle is not good. Not by any means am I saying that. I actually think that the PPV looks stellar and this Punk/Cena/McMahon angle has been a big part of that. It clearly looks like one the best PPV events WWE has done in awhile. Those who order the show will probably be happy that they did. And I can only hope that it does send a message to WWE.

I'm talking more about the old fans who have come out of hiding saying that they're going to be ordering a WWE PPV for the first time in years because they expect that this means WWE is going back to their old ways. The fans who think that some sort of ROH invasion is going to happen. The fans that think that Cena is going to turn heel. The fans that think Punk is actually leaving with the WWE Championship. The fans that think there is going to be a big cash-in at the end of the night. I just think that those fans are going to be very disappointed.

Besides, Punk's interview with GQ tells you he is definitely leaving.

It will likely be a great PPV, no doubt, but it will still be a WWE PPV. There won't be any insane twists or surprises. The night will come to an end with Cena holding up the WWE Championship in celebration and on Monday, things will go back to the same old, same old that wrestling fans have become used to.

I hope and pray that I am wrong.


----------



## Revann

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Im sure your not the only one that is praying they dont fuck this up.

This angle has mainstream coverage. By not messing this up can be great for the WWE. Punk can be accepted as a top guy with all this media coverage. The mainstream world cares about him. They are NOT interested in Cena winning the title every month. They are NOT even buzzing about the Rock/Cena as much.

Vince please dont mess this up.

To build something up this big and not deliver could have negative consequences for the company. At least in my opinion.


----------



## world_of_sport

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I still hope it's all a work. Certainly, Punk's promos have been exceptional lately; they've sounded so distinctive (and pointedly have featured the word 'wrestling' extensively - love it). Certainly, this looks like this is building up to someone more interesting than the usual Cena burial of an opponent. So here's hoping!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SharpshooterSmith said:


> I really wish that I could be just as excited as everyone else seems to be about the PPV. I mean, I am excited for it and I think that the Cena/Punk match is going to be great, but I'm just not buying into the whole idea that what happens on Sunday "will take the WWE in a new direction". I'm not being negative and I'm not putting down anyone's comments. I'm just not convinced that this is going to be the saving grace that everyone seems to think it's going to be.
> 
> It kind of breaks my heart to see all of this attention that WWE is getting. Between old fans getting excited about WWE for the first time in years to the websites and magazines picking up on the angle, a lot of hopes are getting really high and I can't help but think that all of those hopes will be shattered tomorrow night when Cena comes back after being beaten up the whole match, gives Punk the AA followed by the STF and Punk taps his way out of WWE. No big surprise happens. No shocking angle occurs. Just Cena wins, he's the hero of WWE, Punk is gone and McMahon goes back into obscurity.
> 
> I'm not saying that this means the PPV is going to be bad or that the angle is not good. Not by any means am I saying that. I actually think that the PPV looks stellar and this Punk/Cena/McMahon angle has been a big part of that. It clearly looks like one the best PPV events WWE has done in awhile. Those who order the show will probably be happy that they did. And I can only hope that it does send a message to WWE.
> 
> I'm talking more about the old fans who have come out of hiding saying that they're going to be ordering a WWE PPV for the first time in years because they expect that this means WWE is going back to their old ways. The fans who think that some sort of ROH invasion is going to happen. The fans that think that Cena is going to turn heel. The fans that think Punk is actually leaving with the WWE Championship. The fans that think there is going to be a big cash-in at the end of the night. I just think that those fans are going to be very disappointed.
> 
> Besides, Punk's interview with GQ tells you he is definitely leaving.
> 
> It will likely be a great PPV, no doubt, but it will still be a WWE PPV. There won't be any insane twists or surprises. The night will come to an end with Cena holding up the WWE Championship in celebration and on Monday, things will go back to the same old, same old that wrestling fans have become used to.
> 
> I hope and pray that I am wrong.


I understand what you are saying dude, and I feel the same way, I always state that hope is played out, but WWE always seems to give me this little hope that won't vanish.


----------



## TheGreatOne11

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

When I saw that avatar I thought wow, locoluchador made a post that isn't some trolling about The Rock. Then I saw it was someone else, and order was restored to the universe


----------



## Starbuck

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SharpshooterSmith said:


> It kind of breaks my heart to see all of this attention that WWE is getting. Between old fans getting excited about WWE for the first time in years to the websites and magazines picking up on the angle, a lot of hopes are getting really high and I can't help but think that all of those hopes will be shattered tomorrow night when *Cena comes back after being beaten up the whole match, gives Punk the AA followed by the STF and Punk taps his way out of WWE. No big surprise happens. No shocking angle occurs. Just Cena wins, he's the hero of WWE, Punk is gone and McMahon goes back into obscurity.*


This is the absolute worst case scenario and if it happens I think I'll be taking break from WWE during the summer out of sheer disappointment and the fact that nothing else they are doing right now interests me. Outside of Punk/Cena, WWE has absolutely nothing going for it and I mean that. Everything is just so fucking boring.


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



kersed said:


> That would be AMAZING


I do as well! I feel new nexus may come out to punks current theme and in the main event punk comes out to miseria cantere 100%


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

holy shit guys punk's mainstream coverage continued today! Him and Cabana were on one of Howard Stern's radio stations shows and we all know how much coverage his individual and other owned shows get! This was the Howard 101 show!



> @abekanan
> Abe Kanan @JRsBBQ @HeymanHustle: If you missed @CMPunk and @ColtCabana on the @abekanan show today, replay is tomorrow 2-4pm(EST) on "Howard 101"
> 1 hour ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## M.S.I.I.

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If Punk is leaving, there is really zero shot of the PPV closing with him as champion. People are overthinking this entire angle. Either Cena wins clean and someone maybe cashes in, or Punk wins dirty and someone definitely cashes in.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

punk will win

i haven't been so sure since sheamus defeated cena, 1 out 30 mountains cena must climb, he falls short and tomorrow will be one of those.


----------



## Pojko

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What I would like to see is Vince costing Cena the title.

So, in the storyline Vince is pissed because in his mind Cena punching Punk on Raw forced Punk to snatch away the contract he was going to sign. Cena put the WWE Title in jeopardy of "leaving" the company by doing this. Vince meets with Punk and tells him he can have whatever he wants if he resigns, including the title. He recognizes the boost Punk is giving the company. So Punk resigns.

During the match Vince screws Cena out of the title, Punk wins, and we see something a little like Vince and Austin in 2001. Minus the obsessive, love-sick, guitar-playing Stone Cold.

So that way Cena gets his time off to heal, stays face to make all the kids happy, and Punk/Vince become big heels. Except that more people like Punk than Cena... so maybe Punk does what Austin didn't do after Wrestlemania in 2001, and betrays Vince now that he has what he wants. From there Punk can continue to be the "voice of the voiceless" and be a general thorn in Vince's side.


----------



## clarky griswald

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

seems kinda obvious maybe vince will side with punk, who knows?


----------



## Flik

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Am I the only one who thinks that a Punk and VKM team is a REALLY bad idea after all the shit Punk said? This would turn or has a serious risk of turning into yet another Cena against all odds feud. One could say Vince may change his mind after Punk's The-Reason-you-suck speech, but everybody knows how stubborn the old man (in and out of character)is.

Either have Punk wins or Cena wins with Vince's help, either against his own will or turning heel becoming the corporate champion.


----------



## Pojko

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Crazier things have happened. The writers made Stephanie turn heel and join HHH in 1999 because the crowd booed her and called her a slut as a face. And while this was going on, HHH had previously ruined her wedding with Test and pretty much made her and Vince's lives miserable. That was an epic heel turn.

But the creative team found a way to justify it by going back to the whole "Higher Power" angle with Vince and Stephanie. Maybe they could find a way to justify a Punk and Vince team-up.


----------



## DDTXUW

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

After reading the GQ article, it's clear Punk is taking a break...but I'm not convinced he's not going to win AND walk out champ.

Why not? All Vince has to do is "strip" him of the title, andhave a match/tourney on RAW/SS to get a new Champ. Then, when Punk is ready to come back...instant feud.


----------



## black_napalm

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

i'm not so sure vince wants to be in a prolonged feud. at the same time, i think either cena or punk will take a good chunk of time off after this. cena heel turn, punk going corporate, punk screwjob, MITB winner cashes in on punk, punk resigns in quest to win it back, etc...i can see almost all these.

i actually wouldn't want the rock to interfere. that would just overshadow what they've done on their own. plus, punk has been taking shots at rock too. if he interferes, it just cheapens the whole thing imo. rock and cena can have a whole damn six months to build up hype if they want to. 

right now, i say punk wins. the one way this can disappoint me is if cena wins clean. it feels like change is in the air and that doesn't fit. they can go a couple different directions here and still be entertaining and fruitful. this is a volatile feud if they do it correctly. i just expect a 'big' moment. with cena's latest tweets, i just hope they're ready to back it up.


----------



## mellison24

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Pojko said:


> Crazier things have happened. The writers made Stephanie turn heel and join HHH in 1999 because the crowd booed her and called her a slut as a face. And while this was going on, HHH had previously ruined her wedding with Test and pretty much made her and Vince's lives miserable. That was an epic heel turn.
> 
> *But the creative team found a way to justify it by going back to the whole "Higher Power" angle with Vince and Stephanie. Maybe they could find a way to justify a Punk and Vince team-up*.


For the 'Higher Power' in 1999, insert 'Much bigger picture' in 2011. I would relate it to Barrett using his 1yr NXT contract (would be kayfabe ending NOW) in the same way Punk is using the end of his current contract. But Punk took the reigns of The Nexus upon Vince's permission, humiliating Barrett in the process.

I put the following (similar) idea forward in a chat with another member:

Punk wins at MITB and takes the title from WWE. On Raw the next night, he brags that he did what Barrett couldn't finish. Barrett takes this as a publicly humiliating slight at him, so he joins McMahon's Corporate Team to get WWE it's title back.

Barret and 4 other superstars (nothing Nexus related ffs) at Mr McMahon's instruction head to the ring to take back the title. Just as they surround the ring, out comes Daniel Bryan (former ROH) to Punk's aid! From the crowd, Colt Cabana and the Kings of Wrestling appear, also to Punk's aid!!

This could lead (with a series of twists and turns which I cannot think of yet) to Team WWE vs Team Punk in a traditional 10-man elimination tag match at Survivor Series to win the WWE title for WWE to keep or for The Indies to do with as they please.

It would also (imo) be a way to catapult Barrett into the main event AND make the whole 'bigger picture' of Nexus make sense (their goal all along was to destroy the WWE title).

Let the flaming begin :/


----------



## BornBad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

_CMPunk: Bouncing Souls. Night Train. Get after it._


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Tonight's the night. The speculation ends, or maybe more of it begins. This will be fucking fun.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



mellison24 said:


> For the 'Higher Power' in 1999, insert 'Much bigger picture' in 2011. I would relate it to Barrett using his 1yr NXT contract (would be kayfabe ending NOW) in the same way Punk is using the end of his current contract. But Punk took the reigns of The Nexus upon Vince's permission, humiliating Barrett in the process.
> 
> I put the following (similar) idea forward in a chat with another member:
> 
> Punk wins at MITB and takes the title from WWE. On Raw the next night, he brags that he did what Barrett couldn't finish. Barrett takes this as a publicly humiliating slight at him, so he joins McMahon's Corporate Team to get WWE it's title back.
> 
> Barret and 4 other superstars (nothing Nexus related ffs) at Mr McMahon's instruction head to the ring to take back the title. Just as they surround the ring, out comes Daniel Bryan (former ROH) to Punk's aid! From the crowd, Colt Cabana and the Kings of Wrestling appear, also to Punk's aid!!
> 
> This could lead (with a series of twists and turns which I cannot think of yet) to Team WWE vs Team Punk in a traditional 10-man elimination tag match at Survivor Series to win the WWE title for WWE to keep or for The Indies to do with as they please.
> 
> It would also (imo) be a way to catapult Barrett into the main event AND make the whole 'bigger picture' of Nexus make sense (their goal all along was to destroy the WWE title).
> 
> Let the flaming begin :/


As cool as a storyline like that would be, I just can't see them doing it. I'm sure that would be awesome and it'd sure as hell get my attention but I can't see it happening.

I am SO fucking pumped for tonight.


----------



## TankOfRate

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I will bawl my eyes out if he comes out to Night Train.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

God I would mark. 20,000 streamers when he gets into the ring plz. :argh::$


----------



## JDman

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I haven't been this excited for a story from the WWE in...many...many years. I mean _many _years. 

I can't wait until tonight. And I can't wait to be there at Raw next week in Hampton, Virginia!


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



mellison24 said:


> For the 'Higher Power' in 1999, insert 'Much bigger picture' in 2011. I would relate it to Barrett using his 1yr NXT contract (would be kayfabe ending NOW) in the same way Punk is using the end of his current contract. But Punk took the reigns of The Nexus upon Vince's permission, humiliating Barrett in the process.
> 
> I put the following (similar) idea forward in a chat with another member:
> 
> Punk wins at MITB and takes the title from WWE. On Raw the next night, he brags that he did what Barrett couldn't finish. Barrett takes this as a publicly humiliating slight at him, so he joins McMahon's Corporate Team to get WWE it's title back.
> 
> Barret and 4 other superstars (nothing Nexus related ffs) at Mr McMahon's instruction head to the ring to take back the title. Just as they surround the ring, out comes Daniel Bryan (former ROH) to Punk's aid! From the crowd, Colt Cabana and the Kings of Wrestling appear, also to Punk's aid!!
> 
> This could lead (with a series of twists and turns which I cannot think of yet) to Team WWE vs Team Punk in a traditional 10-man elimination tag match at Survivor Series to win the WWE title for WWE to keep or for The Indies to do with as they please.
> 
> It would also (imo) be a way to catapult Barrett into the main event AND make the whole 'bigger picture' of Nexus make sense (their goal all along was to destroy the WWE title).
> 
> Let the flaming begin :/


No flaming, do this please.


----------



## Berbarito

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I thought of the "bigger picture" thing a while back too. Although it involved Barrett cashing in a SD case on the Raw champion, which I'm pretty sure isn't allowed. 

As for your idea, why would Punk be on Raw the next night after taking their title? lol


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What's the over under on how long it takes for the forum to crash tonight during Punk's match?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He should come out to Copa Cabana.

Punk better do the Billy Goat's Curse and Cena better do an Ace Crusher tonight. If not I'm done with TEH WWE.


----------



## Xapury

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Cant wait,this day is movin slowly,START THE SHOW ALREADY!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk will be the face and Cena will be the heel tonight so WWE should not try to make any change in that regard. Punk can GTS Michael Jordan while wearing an anti-Obama T-Shirt and he'll still be cheered.


----------



## tommo010

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I will mark the fook out if Punk win with the Anaconda Vice tonight


----------



## TankOfRate

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> God I would mark. 20,000 streamers when he gets into the ring plz. :argh::$


THISSSS. 

The original Summer of Punk:






Fuck. The WWE dropped the ball on Punk, so much. He should be the number one heel, hands down. It sucks that they didn't push him to that position until this late in the game. He makes Miz, ADR, Batista and possibly even Barrett look like chumps and amateurs. I don't know how anyone can say he isn't talented, or the best in the world. There is NOBODY better than him right now, and if he's splitting tonight, we are all fucked.


----------



## alrow4

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> THISSSS.
> 
> The original Summer of Punk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. The WWE dropped the ball on Punk, so much. He should be the number one heel, hands down. It sucks that they didn't push him to that position until this late in the game. He makes Miz, ADR, Batista and possibly even Barrett look like chumps and amateurs. I don't know how anyone can say he isn't talented, or the best in the world. There is NOBODY better than him right now, and if he's splitting tonight, we are all fucked.


THIS.


----------



## jw116104

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It hit me watching the above video: Punk will beat either Cena or the MitB winner with the Pepsi Plunge. A future promo would be an opportunity to say that he was never allowed to use it because of HHH.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> THISSSS.
> 
> The original Summer of Punk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. The WWE dropped the ball on Punk, so much. He should be the number one heel, hands down. It sucks that they didn't push him to that position until this late in the game. He makes Miz, ADR, Batista and possibly even Barrett look like chumps and amateurs. I don't know how anyone can say he isn't talented, or the best in the world. There is NOBODY better than him right now, and if he's splitting tonight, we are all fucked.


That video was fucking epic.


----------



## lou76

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk was on Sirius Radio wrestling show last with Colt Cabana. he said he is leaving after MITB but did not rule out a possible return.


----------



## buffalochipster

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk is being advertised for tomorrow night in Green Bay....


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Speech plz.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> THISSSS.
> 
> The original Summer of Punk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. The WWE dropped the ball on Punk, so much. He should be the number one heel, hands down. It sucks that they didn't push him to that position until this late in the game. He makes Miz, ADR, Batista and possibly even Barrett look like chumps and amateurs. I don't know how anyone can say he isn't talented, or the best in the world. There is NOBODY better than him right now, and if he's splitting tonight, we are all fucked.


You have no idea how many times my mind kept saying "Fuck you, WWE" watching this video.


----------



## alrow4

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



jw116104 said:


> It hit me watching the above video: Punk will beat either Cena or the MitB winner with the Pepsi Plunge. A future promo would be an opportunity to say that he was never allowed to use it because of HHH.


I actually like that idea a lot.


----------



## buffalochipster

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think this could belong here:

- The Wrestling Observer reports that Ring of Honor star Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli are in the middle of a pre-signing procedure with WWE - getting a physical and having their backgrounds checked out. Despite being advertised for ROH's TV tapings next month, all signs are pointing to Hero and Castagnoli going to WWE. 

Possibility of KOW + Colt Cabana tonight?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> I think this could belong here:
> 
> - The Wrestling Observer reports that Ring of Honor star Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli are in the middle of a pre-signing procedure with WWE - getting a physical and having their backgrounds checked out. Despite being advertised for ROH's TV tapings next month, all signs are pointing to Hero and Castagnoli going to WWE.
> 
> Possibility of KOW + Colt Cabana tonight?


What part of *ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF PRE-SIGNING* don't you understand? Unknown guys like Cabana and KOW just don't get called up all of a sudden, show up and interfere or something. Fantasy booking at its best right there.

Also, that video shows how fucking awesome Jamie Noble is.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Jethro said:


> What part of *ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF PRE-SIGNING* don't you understand? Unknown guys like Cabana and KOW just don't get called up all of a sudden, show up and interfere or something. Fantasy booking at its best right there.
> 
> Also, that video shows how fucking awesome Jamie Noble is.


Agreed, because of his size he just wasn't used well in WWE. He had a really funny gimmick but he never got much time. He was awesome in ROH.


----------



## TankOfRate

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I loved Noble and Nidia's trailer trash gimmick.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Jethro said:


> What part of *ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF PRE-SIGNING* don't you understand? Unknown guys like Cabana and KOW just don't get called up all of a sudden, show up and interfere or something. Fantasy booking at its best right there.
> 
> Also, that video shows how fucking awesome Jamie Noble is.


This to an extent, though it does point more to Punk being around and under contract as well.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

ONE HOUR AND FOURTEEN MINUTES AND QUITE FRANKLY I'M EVEN EXCITED FOR THE PRESHOW BECAUSE IT'S GONNA BE ALL ABOUT PUNK


----------



## buffalochipster

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Kabraxal said:


> This to an extent, though it does point more to Punk being around and under contract as well.


Exactly thats why I posted it. KOW and Cabana being there seems like a move that would keep Punk with WWE (if he hasnt resigned already)


----------



## Evolution

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What a spectacular main event. The intros, the crowd, the psychology, the match, the finish. Everything.

One of the best I've seen in a good while. It started slow but boy did it make up for it at the end.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

i said he would win and i was right, i just had that feeling ... wwe wasn't gonna piss away something that'd shift the company to a new direction


----------



## mellison24

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm SO glad I stayed up to watch that live. I actually thought the best bit was Cena stopping the screwjob. Can't wait to hear McMahon say the magic words on Raw hahaha


----------



## Messejaxon

*CM Punk is turning face theres no way they can..(Spoiler)*

There's absolutely no other way to get the belt off of him. He's more over than the face of the company. Of course he's not going to leave the company with the belt and if Del Rio happens to cash in and win the title 2morrow on Raw i wont watch raw for a while because if you gonna give Del Rio the title you shouldve atleast given Truth a short reign. This was a good angle because it now has the fans talking and interested in what may happen on RAW.


----------



## McQueen

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Truth is a joke.

I'm surprised at how many people weren't able to accept this is an angle, especially after the Vince/Cena "You're Fired" stipulation.


----------



## balfaro

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk. Is. Epic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk vs Del Rio, Punk isn't going anywhere with that title.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The Rock says...

*"Congratulations to new WWE Champion @CMPunk. Gonna be a helluva run for you. I hope our paths cross."*


----------



## kersed

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

LOL...Zack Ryder's latest tweet: "Congrats to my first ever Broski of the Week @CMPunk!"


----------



## Deshad C.

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

There's no way he's leaving for more than a few months. Punk owe's Vince for giving him the opportunity to do all this and he owe's Cena for putting him over. 

He'l be back, sooner than later too.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It was so worth watching that match with a bunch of arrogant Cena fans.


----------



## greyshark

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Does anyone think there's no way they would have made Punk WWE champion if they didn't have some sort of agreement worked out with him already? I mean they've built up a ton of momentum with this angle which would completely disappear if tomorrow night truly is Punk's last night.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk is the new WWE Champion! Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## kersed

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm wondering if this is just a coincidence or they were actually foreshadowing this...


----------



## Dark Church

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I am very excited to see where this goes and also that was what Mania should have felt like. The whole night had a big event feel that WWE has been missing for a while. I hope they don't mess it up and do something stupid like making Mexican JBL WWE Champion.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Dark Church said:


> I am very excited to see where this goes and also that was what Mania should have felt like. The whole night had a big event feel that WWE has been missing for a while. I hope they don't mess it up and do something stupid like making Mexican JBL WWE Champion.


Punk berried ADR pretty bad, IMO.


----------



## Dark Church

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I despise Mexican JBL but Punk didn't bury him. He just kicked him in the head once and ran away. If he would have cashed in and lost to Punk that would have been a burial and I was really hoping that was going to happen.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

lol, ADR didn't get buried. They just guaranteed him a world title run in the near future. All Punk did was kick him in the head the second he got up from sliding underneath the ropes and escaped. The only person who got "buried" was Christian but even then he got something out of it.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Of course he wasn't actually buried. That's why I used berried and not buried.

I don't think ADR feuds with Punk immediately.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Tyrion Lannister said:


> lol, ADR didn't get buried. They just guaranteed him a world title run in the near future. All Punk did was kick him in the head the second he got up from sliding underneath the ropes and escaped. The only person who got "buried" was Christian but even then he got something out of it.



*SPOILERS MITB SPOILERS MITB*






Christian wasn't buried by any stretch.. outsmarted Orton and won the title the proceeded to get beat up after a low blow. Both men came out of that more over than before.

As for Punk/ADR... I wanted a quick pin at first but the kiss goodbye from the guardrail made that whole sequence work.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Pezley said:


> Punk berried ADR pretty bad, IMO.


Nah, he kicked him and left, I really see a feud between the 2 happening.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Hopefully can try and make Del Rio look good if so.


----------



## CMPunk665

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Dark Church said:


> I am very excited to see where this goes and also that was what Mania should have felt like. *The whole night had a big event feel that WWE has been missing for a while.* I hope they don't mess it up and do something stupid like making Mexican JBL WWE Champion.


This was my exact thought all night. I missed that feeling and I really enjoyed it tonight.


----------



## Evohh

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Pezley said:


> Punk berried ADR pretty bad, IMO.


ADR would have only been buried if he had actually cashed it in and then was kicked in the head.


----------



## BornBad

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

_TheRock
Congratulations to new WWE Champion @CMPunk. Gonna be a helluva run for you. I hope our paths cross._


real recognize real


----------



## Berbarito

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evohh said:


> ADR would have only been buried if he had actually cashed it in and then was kicked in the head.


God, I would have died laughing.


----------



## Duke Silver

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Edit: Already posted.

I couldn't be any more content with the way things went down at MITB. I was sure ADR was going to cash in. Awesome stuff.


----------



## jacobdaniel

*re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

From Punk's twitter:



> “@WWEUniverse: It's 12:00 a.m. ... Do you know where your WWE Champion is? #MITB @CMPunk”
> The champ is...here: yfrog.com/kkb09zyj


LMAO!!!


----------



## TheeFuzz

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk's twitter 
"On my couch. About to put the title on the line against Piston Honda."

I hope they run with him not in the WWE for 2 weeks at least. Especially not show up tomorrow.


----------



## will94

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

My money's on Piston, he's got a mean hook.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Front page of TMZ with Cabana. Nah, Punk'll never make this company any money.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Who's the guy with the short hair that's with them? I saw him at MITB too.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Ace Steel. *sigh* He never gets any love. The chicks minus the blond are Punk's sisters.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Ace Steel


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Who did Punk go over and kiss last night before Cena came out?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think that was his mom.


----------



## youesay

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

how big people think this will be? revolutionary or like just a storyline big


----------



## McQueen

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Crazy Ace "Donald Trump" Steel for the win.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I was always a borderline Punk fan, but this whole storyline made me a huge fan of him. I hope he comes back soon and some epic Cena vs Punk start or feud with some other superstar


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Those new Punk shirts are going for a lot of money on Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WWE-CM-Punk-s...t=US_Solo_Sports_Fan_Shop&hash=item3369a6da7f


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Crazy Ace is so underrated.

He was under a WWE developmental deal once kids, if that stops you from flaming me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Sure the first Wrestling shirt I actually like in 5 years and it sells for an outragously high price.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

They seriously need to get the hell out with the price of that shirt. Bitch please.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****


----------



## Helldarado

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Anyone that would pay 3 bills for that shirt is fucking nuts!


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



McQueen said:


> Sure the first Wrestling shirt I actually like in 5 years and it sells for an outragously high price.





Amber B said:


> They seriously need to get the hell out with the price of that shirt. Bitch please.


We talking about the new Vladimir Kozlov basics shirt?


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Those TMZ pictures are awesome. :lmao

It feels so awesome to see him with all this success.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

WWE did not screw up MITB ending!! I wish Vince used a microphone to call out the challengers though and since the bell never officially rang, it would have been better if both Daniel Bryan (I know he's from ROH but still) and ADR came out then Punk hit them both with the title and then left.


----------



## leon79

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Re-watching mitb now, just lol'd at the sin enough cara sign


----------



## Xander45

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Colt Cabana, WWE champion










Awesome


----------



## kobra860

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Amber B said:


> They seriously need to get the hell out with the price of that shirt. Bitch please.


Apparently there are people out there who want it that badly. If they're dumb enough to pay $300+ for a shirt then that's their problem.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Seeing the Second City Saints on the front page of TMZ, partying it up with the WWE Championship blows my freakin' mind.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I really want that t-shirt,do yo people think is goin to be released in the WWE SHOP soon?

Cant wait...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> Seeing the Second City Saints on the front page of TMZ, partying it up with the WWE Championship blows my freakin' mind.


Really, when you think about it. That is insane.


----------



## Supreme Clientele

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

WWE would be dumb to not sell those shirts or at least sell some variation of it.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punks new twitter bio:

"Unemployed WWE Champion. Often confused with Batman. Once tipped a stripper with a filet-o-fish"


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk will be on "The BS Report with Bill Simmons" this week, the biggest sports podcast on the internet. Super pumped to hear that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk is the shit. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Jags

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk is them man!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So is Colt CM Punk's sidekick? Maybe he can learn a thing or two from CM Punk...


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The BS report is talking about it today, this is so crazy. But I love all the random stuff he's been doing with the belt/everyone. TMZ :lmao


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

http://www.yardbarker.com/all_sport...eball_announcer_quitson_air/5597911?GT1=39002

My god, listen to this announcer quit...guess whos quotes he uses? "I am the voice of the voiceless!"


----------



## alrow4

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Did they say anything interesting on BS report?


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



alrow4 said:


> Did they say anything interesting on BS report?


Just recapped the Punk match, and Bill is gonna try to get tickets to SummerSlam.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

:lmao
That promo from the announcer was awesome! 
Promos and face/heel turns should happen all the time in real life!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I love how he mixed Punk's promos with Joey Styles's promo as well.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



alrow4 said:


> Did they say anything interesting on BS report?


Punk will be on later this week, there's some actual topics floating around the forums now.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****










:lmao This belt is getting a lot of action!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Del Rio's hand was black in that promo shot.


----------



## Shockmaster2010

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

They could build this into a pretty interesting angle. Punk invades the company as an outsider while still kinda being an insider (i.e. the champ). Give him a stable (Nexus reunion?) and let it roll. I'd watch it play out.


----------



## alrow4

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I noticed the John Cena name plate has been removed from the belt. I was still on last night in Punk's fridge.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



alrow4 said:


> I noticed the John Cena name plate has been removed from the belt. I was still on last night in Punk's fridge.


I was coming here to post or see if this was posted and point that out myself

Punk to show in main event?


----------



## will94

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Priceless Blaze said:


> Punk to show in main event?


Punk is in Chicago at the Cubs game, which is still going on right now. He's not showing up tonight.

Also, WWE.com has removed all stories about Punk winning the belt and the match last night "at the request of Vince McMahon" according to Joey Styles. He's still on the title history as the champ though, so there's some more of the angle.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yeah he's not coming tonight.


----------



## zllehs

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

LMFAO
#ZING!

"Watching RAW or drunk at cubs game?!? YOU make the call! http://t.co/m7xL6Hp"


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I miss Punk already.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

My question is, WHAT Will they do about Punk now?? Did they seriously end the plot of him walking into another company?


----------



## Stad

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Beatles123 said:


> My question is, WHAT Will they do about Punk now?? Did they seriously end the plot of him walking into another company?


Lol no, this is far from over.


----------



## StraightEdged

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I miss Punk already.


Me too


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm stoked Punk got to enjoy his day today. Living like a King!


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Even without Punk being on TV, his twitter has been hysterical and I'm thinking he'll be back in a couple months. Some kind of Punk/HHH feud down the line?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I smell a Rebel Punk v. Corporate HHH storyline down the road which could lead to a WM match. If Punk/Austin won't happen, Punk/HHH at Wrestlemania would be the next best choice.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> I smell a Rebel Punk v. Corporate HHH storyline down the road which could lead to a WM match. If Punk/Austin won't happen, Punk/HHH at Wrestlemania would be the next best choice.


Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes. A thousand times, a million times, a billion times, a trillion times yes.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm just glad Punk's title win was official!

- Vic


----------



## Evohh

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Drunk at cubs game I thought he was straight edge?


----------



## varney

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evohh said:


> Drunk at cubs game I thought he was straight edge?


he was referring to the girl passed out next to him

asking if she was passed out from watching raw or from being drunk

ps raw was awful last night, i need my boy punk back!


----------



## dxbender

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Anyone find it funny how just a few weeks ago Punk calls out the McMahon family and says the company will be worse once Steph/HHH take over and now that's basically what we just saw happen on Raw.

Maybe things will get purposely worse? Which leads to Punk coming back to gloat about how he told everyone that would happen.

Can't believe Punk got no mentioning for being at the Cubs game. I remember when Edge went to a Jays game, he had his rated r belt with him and he was all over their website after the game.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Sephiroth said:


> Those new Punk shirts are going for a lot of money on Ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WWE-CM-Punk-s...t=US_Solo_Sports_Fan_Shop&hash=item3369a6da7f


bloody hell. I was just gonna wait for them to show up on WWEshop or WWEEuroshop. They don't stop selling a guy's shirts immediately after he leaves, I'm pretty sure Edge's are still up for sale on merch stands

cause it's a pretty shirt y'know. miles better than the new nexus one


----------



## Lien

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It's certainly quite striking how Punk very explicitly described how Hunter would take over when Vince wasn't around, and the EXACT way things went down last night mirrored Punk's prophecy. Surely a nod towards a future Punk return.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It really looks like WWE is doing this storyline for the publicity.

It allows a wwe superstar to carry the real WWE title with them to sports events and other stuff and they don't even need to rush back to attend a wwe event.

So WWE can carry on their programming with the usual stuff, but outside of WWE, they're gaining lots of publicity with Punk and the title. Even a Phillies pitcher wanted a pic with Punk and the title before the game yesterday.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



greendayedgehead said:


> cause it's a pretty shirt y'know. miles better than the new nexus one



Yeah is beautiful,i want one too badly...


----------



## kobra860

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Evolution said:


> The BS report is talking about it today, this is so crazy. But I love all the random stuff he's been doing with the belt/everyone. TMZ :lmao


Is this going to be a new meme where the belt shows up in a bunch of famous pictures?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



kobra860 said:


> Is this going to be a new meme where the belt shows up in a bunch of famous pictures?


This would be fucking awesome. I'd approve.


----------



## will94

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



greendayedgehead said:


> bloody hell. I was just gonna wait for them to show up on WWEshop or WWEEuroshop. They don't stop selling a guy's shirts immediately after he leaves, I'm pretty sure Edge's are still up for sale on merch stands
> 
> cause it's a pretty shirt y'know. miles better than the new nexus one


I've been trying to tell everyone, it was a one night only shirt. One run to be sold at one venue, and one venue only.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



will94 said:


> I've been trying to tell everyone, it was a one night only shirt. One run to be sold at one venue, and one venue only.


I agree. It's a sick shirt and it should be considering the night it represents. WWE should do this more often. I do envy those who own that shirt because it's got a universal appeal to it. I hope we get more options in this style.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I like the shirt not being easy to get. Suddenly demand for things related to wwe is created.


----------



## Finlay24

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I truly believe CM Punk is taking a vacation from WWE. He will be back in a couple of months if not sooner. There is no way they give him the win at MITB and let him walk out with the title and parade around with it outside of WWE events if he's not coming back at some point. Also the man is at the top of his game now. Over the past several weeks he's become the standout top performer in the company and his popularity continues to grow. There is no way he walks away from that kind of momentum for very long and there's no way WWE let's him. I was on the fence about how this whole thing would play out. But I really think WWE/Punk have a handshake deal in place where Punk enjoys his vacation, parades around with the title, gets WWE more publicity on the side and returns in a couple of weeks/months.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I notice he took the John Cena nameplate off.

CM Punk is taking time off, no question. They took his vacation/new contract and made it into one of the biggest storylines in prefessional wrestling. Keeping him off TV is a formality in keeping the story alive. Vince said last night he likes to plan things in advance so he took this as the perfect oppurtunity to retire his character from television.

Now CM Punk's Twitter will become a focal point for this storyline moving forward. This truely is a New Era...the Modern Era.


----------



## Lien

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

As much as I love Punk and the past few weeks of sheer awesomeness, I think it's better long-term that he isn't really involved in the short-term picture. It would just feel quite literally incredible.


----------



## Dark Church

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I love how CM Punk is still on the superstars page despite "not working" for them anymore. I can't imagine Punk will be gone for much longer because it would be crazy to not have him at SummerSlam in some capacity.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Dark Church said:


> I love how CM Punk is still on the superstars page despite "not working" for them anymore. I can't imagine Punk will be gone for much longer because it would be crazy to not have him at SummerSlam in some capacity.


no i don't think Punk will return this year


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

http://www.youtube.com/user/johnlayfieldshow

Nice to see, JBL also talks about CM Punk .


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



will94 said:


> I've been trying to tell everyone, it was a one night only shirt. One run to be sold at one venue, and one venue only.


 FUCK! 

That's a fuckin shame! I'd feel real special if I was at Money and got one of them.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Regarding that shirt, I'd be happy if they just re-issued it without the date on the back, and just left it reading as CM Punk, BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



mblonde09 said:


> Regarding that shirt, I'd be happy if they just re-issued it without the date on the back, and just left it reading as CM Punk, BEST IN THE WORLD.


I'd mark if they did but I don't see it happening. Especially right now with the whole Punk not being part of the roster deal.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> I'd mark if they did but I don't see it happening. Especially right now with the whole Punk not being part of the roster deal.


When he comes back they will put it up.


----------



## The Jerzey Star

*Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

- There are people in WWE who don’t know this for sure but strongly suspect there is some kind of working agreement between Ring of Honor and WWE. There are also people in ROH who think the same thing. At the same time, people on both sides insist there is nothing going on between the two companies.

Sources insist that some of the things CM Punk spoke about in his infamous RAW promo a few weeks back will start finding their way onto WWE TV soon. For example, Punk talked about Triple H taking over and he began that storyline on this week’s RAW. Punk also mentioned John Laurinaitis and Colt Cabana, both who appeared on WWE TV in the past week. While Cabana wasn’t named by the announcers, he was shown at ringside on Money in the Bank and was photographed with Punk and the WWE Title in Chicago after the pay-per-view. Punk also mentioned Ring of Honor, which adds to the speculation that WWE may be working with them.

For what its worth, Cabana has told at least one indy promotion that he’s worked regularly with that he’s not taking any more bookings with them after next month.

Source: F4Wonline.com

Thoughts?


----------



## SimplyAmazing23

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

I think it could be good for business. But at the same time there are decent guys on the wwe roster that aren't being used so either get rid of them or don't bother cross promoting.


----------



## AJ

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

Well, the thing that stands out the most for me is although, I am not a huge Colt Cabana fan, he has like a cult status right now because of Punk's mentioning him on several occasions, is that he has postponed a months worth of shows 'apparently', so we could see an appearance on the Raw from him in the next few weeks, and it could come in anyway, him ambushing Cena, him and CM Punk come out and CM Punk does another promo. I reckon CM Punk might be on Raw this week talking about WWE don't stick to their promises, this is the first time since I got back into WWE (WrestleMania 27) that I have felt it's hard to keep track of the storylines, because their is just so much going on, I precdict another massive outcome in the next week or two, they have took notice of us and we never stop so I don't think they will, WWE haven't had this size of publicity away from WrestleMania in years, I think it onces to distance from PG, to the point that they can only just claim to be PG. Something bag going to happen with HHH. 

Mark these words.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

So does this mean a NJPW and ROH invasion ? This report is bull , ROH have no working agreement with WWE . 

Cabana gonna end up on WWE TV though , that's a fact .


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

Damn, that would be some hot action. Imagine ROH's tag team division on WWE TV. I WANT THIS. Although just seeing Punk on my screen would be enough for me right now.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...contract-post-mitb-match-discussion-here.html

There isn't some grand conspiracy between WWE and RoH unfortunately. They did everything they could to keep Cabanas mug off the screen at MITB but he only got in by accident after the knee drop off the apron.

They aren't secretly going to bring in a RoH stable or any of that nonsense. It's getting crazy at the moment but you have to be realistic.


----------



## dean1983

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

A ROH invasion, while not likely, would be great! I can see a ROH like stable with Punk, Cabana, and The Kings of Wrestling. Bring back Tag Teams WWE!!!!


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

This rumour is not exactly new is it? I heard about WWE taking over ROH before.
This is a good thing if it's true though, there are a bunch of guys in ROH who deserve to be in the big time.


----------



## Berringer

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

I highly doubt Ring of Honor and World Wrestling Entertainment would have any sort of working relationship at the moment. The Sinclair Broadcasting Company just acquired ROH; the first thing they'll do is align themselves with the WWE in any fashion? It's more likely they would want to separate themselves from the "E" and try to carve out their own smaller niche in the world of professional wrestling. Ring of Honor has been smart about the paths they have chosen. They're building themselves up slowly, not with leaps and bounds but with solid progression. I have the feeling Sinclair will want to keep the promotion moving in the same slow but steady direction which they will indeed benefit from eventually.


----------



## close422

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

Yeah, this ROH invasion shit is ridiculous and won't happen.

90% of WWE's audience wouldn't know what ROH is, and they cater for very different markets.

It simply won't happen.


----------



## dean1983

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

Yeah, get your brand on the most well known wrestling program, who would want to do that?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*



Evolution said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...contract-post-mitb-match-discussion-here.html
> 
> There isn't some grand conspiracy between WWE and RoH unfortunately. They did everything they could to keep Cabanas mug off the screen at MITB but he only got in by accident after the knee drop off the apron.
> 
> They aren't secretly going to bring in a RoH stable or any of that nonsense. It's getting crazy at the moment but you have to be realistic.


I mostly agree with you, but on the other hand ROH was bought by Sinclair right? Vince wants a WWE network, who knows? Maybe he's trying to buy or already in the process of buying Sinclair to use as a backbone for the WWE network, and has also purchased ROH through that deal, a cross promotional angle would only be a good thing for both companies, ROH because they'd get tremendous exposure and WWE because they'd get the amazing wrestlers from ROH. Imagine a Raw opening with KoW vs. The Usos or something. 

It is strange that Colt Cabana isn't accepting bookings after next month, and next month is Summerslam. I'm usually not to believing of these reports but I think this one might have some merit. All what I said about Sinclair is wishful thinking, but I would love for there to be some sort of angle between ROH and WWE. Especially since there are a few ROH alumni in the WWE. Maybe not an invasion angle but a dominant stable of some sorts.


----------



## Gokulio

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

One thing's for sure... Something big is going to go down in these next few weeks!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

Not happening.

This is not like ECW, 95% of wrestling fans have no idea what ROH is.


----------



## Berringer

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*



dean1983 said:


> Yeah, get your brand on the most well known wrestling program, who would want to do that?


 
A better question would be: who _wouldn't_ want to do that? Answer: someone trying to mold their own identity. The WWE has been around for so long that people automatically assume it's the be all, end all of professional wrestling. Professional wrestling is an art form, and like any other art form this world has ever seen, one standard holds true. Just because it's the most popular choice does not mean it's the _right_ choice for each individual (or in this case, for each company).


----------



## Myers

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

It's not like the WWE has a bad relationship with ROH. WWE let punk show up at one of their shows and dvd's when he was a contracted wrestler with them. They let Tommy Dreamer do the same thing when Punk was feuding with Raven in ROH too. I wouldn't be surprised if ROH, much like ECW, is on the payroll. However, I highly doubt we will see an ROH style takeover like we saw with ECW.


----------



## The Jerzey Star

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

One thing is for sure it would definitely help with ratings and it would definitely help to show that WWE wasn't just trying to sell The Money In The Bank PPV.If they did come to an agreement with ROH they are keeping it very secret and if it happens it's going to be Epic.


----------



## dean1983

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*



Berringer said:


> A better question would be: who _wouldn't_ want to do that? Answer: someone trying to mold their own identity. The WWE has been around for so long that people automatically assume it's the be all, end all of professional wrestling. Professional wrestling is an art form, and like any other art form this world has ever seen, one standard holds true. Just because it's the most popular choice does not mean it's the _right_ choice for each individual (or in this case, for each company).


Oh, literal Berringer!!


----------



## septurum

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*

I think Cabana and Kings of Wrestling are going to sign WWE deals but I think that is where it ends between the companies. WWE has steadily been taking their talent and not really giving anything back in return (that we know of.)


----------



## Kun10

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Any recommendations for Punk matches? Looking for mainly ROH/Indy stuff as I haven't saw any but I may also have missed some decent WWE/ECW matches.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Update On CM Punk's Storyline*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Not happening.
> 
> This is not like ECW, 95% of wrestling fans have no idea what ROH is.


They didn't know ECW either.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM﻿ Punk did all this.

.

.

Just to avenge his defiled diet soda.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



CMojicaAce said:


> CM﻿ Punk did all this.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Just to avenge his defiled diet soda.


ahahha Makes sense


----------



## I Am GOAT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

y is it summer of punk wen cena held the title 4 most of it?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I hate people that think we punk fans are bandwagon dick-riders. I ALWAYS LIKED HIM!


----------



## Burden

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Kun10 said:


> Any recommendations for Punk matches? Looking for mainly ROH/Indy stuff as I haven't saw any but I may also have missed some decent WWE/ECW matches.


Try to find the ROH "Summer of Punk" storyline. Its fairly similar to what the WWE ran the past couple weeks but over the course of the summer. Some excellent mic work and matches during that time. Also anything he did with Samoa Joe was pretty damn quality.


----------



## Kun10

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Burden said:


> Try to find the ROH "Summer of Punk" storyline. Its fairly similar to what the WWE ran the past couple weeks but over the course of the summer. Some excellent mic work and matches during that time. Also anything he did with Samoa Joe was pretty damn quality.


Cheers.

Been meaning to get in to more indy stuff and figured what better place to start than Punk with all the recent goings on.


----------



## Burden

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

All of his ROH work was strong. The Second City Saints promos with Cabana and Ace Steel (both present in the front row at MITB) are classic. As far as the WWE goes, his storyline with Jeff Hardy was excellent. He even had a short stint in the early goings of TNA but was horribly misused.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Burden said:


> Try to find the ROH "Summer of Punk" storyline. Its fairly similar to what the WWE ran the past couple weeks but over the course of the summer. Some excellent mic work and matches during that time. Also anything he did with Samoa Joe was pretty damn quality.


You know... I never got around to buying many RoH dvds and have jipped that company lately by catching matches by other means.... I need to rectify this. I loved that Summer of Punk and those matches with Joe were what probably made me take notice of this guy as a future legend.


----------



## Burden

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That was an excellent era not only for Punk but for ROH as a whole. Probably my favorite time with ROH, tbh. I would have really liked to see what Samoa Joe could have been had he followed Punk to the WWE. Unfortunately that is not the case and he's relegated to being called fat by Big Poppa Pump weekly.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Burden said:


> That was an excellent era not only for Punk but for ROH as a whole. Probably my favorite time with ROH, tbh. I would have really liked to see what Samoa Joe could have been had he followed Punk to the WWE. Unfortunately that is not the case and he's relegated to being called fat by Big Poppa Pump weekly.


Hopefully they bring back the downloadable service soon... darn it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



411mania.com said:


> -NBC has a video up on its news channel service with CM Punk putting his WWE Title in his refrigerator.


More coverage for Punk.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> More coverage for Punk.


holy shit! NBC! Fuck ratings in the short-term, they're going to pour in the long-term! lol


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

HOLY SHIT! Link???


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That's awesome. (Y)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Anyone have a link?


----------



## HBK96

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

LINK NOW!!!!


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

LINKEN ZE' PUNKEN-HOUSEN! 

(I have no idea either. just send a link! lol.)


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Wow, Punk got on an NBC website? That's huge.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I can't find it, can anyone get a hold of it?


----------



## Dub

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Don't know if this was posted


> - As noted before, some of the CM Punk and WWE storyline is expected to play out in other outlets beside WWE TV. Word is that the idea for now is to try a unique balancing act with Punk to be kept in the news with the WWE Title while WWE acts like he doesn’t exist. WWE has been calling in favors to try and get Punk booked on things like late night talk shows where they can continue the storyline.
> WWE talents have been told not to mention Punk’s name in interviews for now, as well as on Twitter and Facebook. On Monday’s RAW, John Cena was scripted to slip-up and mention Punk’s name. Also before RAW hit the air, Justin Roberts announced that WWE management has banned the fans from chanting Punk’s name – which just led to them chanting it, as seen on TV.
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I expect him to be on Jimmy Fallon. The ownage for that lame duck will be sweet.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I love it! Its about time that WWE truly goes through with a firing/leaving storyline, I hope he is gone for a month, as that makes his return and reaction that much better.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



DubC said:


> Don't know if this was posted


I love this


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Meltzer gave it 5*s. Has anyone posted this yet?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

^yeah in various threads


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



King Kenny said:


> ^yeah in various threads


I knew they would have, I just couldn't find it amongst the crazy buzz.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



I Am GOAT said:


> y is it summer of punk wen cena held the title 4 most of it?


We still have the entire of August. But are you _really_ asking this question? You _really_ don't understand Punk is the centerpiece in this?


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm not sure if anyone has noticed yet but Punk was removed from The WWE roster page and no WWE Champion is listed. I like this.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Another Cabana interview:



> Colt Cabana appeared on Busted Open with Doug Mortman and Dave LaGreca, which airs Mondays and Wednesdays from 2:00 to 4:00 p.m. on Sirius 92 and XM 207. Highlights from his interview are as follows:
> 
> Colt Cabana on knowing about CM Punk’s promo in advance: "I knew his contract was expiring and I basically see Punk everyday when he’s not on the road and he constantly told me his frustrations for what was going on, how he felt disrespected. All these things he let loose on air. And he kept on telling me about the power of a live microphone and how important it was....and a couple of weeks later he says a microphone in anyone else’s hand is a microphone but in his hand it’s a pipe-bomb. So for when he was ready to go, I knew it. I knew it was gonna happen.
> 
> "He kind of said, 'Hey make sure you watch tonight. It’s gonna be fun.' In the first segment he was out there with Shawn Michaels and he got a couple of rips on Shawn Michaels and he was joking around in the ring and looked really loose and natural and I thought it was awesome…but then two hours later at the end of the show and I was like ‘Oh, that wasn’t what he was talking about! This is gonna be amazing!’ and then he sat down and went to work. It was so cool and it’s like you said, he’s all the talk right now because of him. It was nothing nobody wrote for him, no storyline that somebody was trying to get across. It was him, people listening to his words, hearing his frustration. It’s made for great television and it’s made for people to watch wrestling again."
> 
> Colt Cabana on Punk speaking from the heart and no catchphrases: "We talk about it all the time when writers will come with ideas and he’ll just be like 'Nope…I’ll say what I want to say.' And they’re like 'Oh, okay.' And obviously that’s how it determines the storyline and what-not. So for years now almost on TV when Punk, as soon as he kind of got comfortable with the suits and all that stuff, he says his own words and it’s really his own promos. He puts them the way he wants to do. He’s a magician on that microphone. His ability to talk has always been top notch. Even the first year of shows we were doing in Milwaukee or Minnesota he’s always great on the microphone.
> 
> "So for anyone to write that would be crazy…anyone except him. He’s the only one possible to do that. But yeah, nobody knew it. I know for a fact it was, 'Hey I’m gonna get the microphone and just say what I want.' And he did and it was amazing. There wasn’t any catch phrases, you know that’s what I don’t think people realize. He didn’t come back and say 'La la la la la' or 'I’m Awesome' or whatever. There was no catchphrases, and nobody saying 'What?!' and nobody singing along. It was people sitting down and listening to him talk. Just like a real f’n person. And because he just spoke his mind without catch phrases it was just the way he thinks, it blew up the internet, it blew up Twitter, it blew up YouTube, it blew up Facebook and it blew up the wrestling world."
> 
> Colt Cabana on being a free agent, open to going back to WWE and hates that his WWE Legacy is "Scotty Goldman": "I have zero contract with anybody right now. I’m a free agent, I’m like an underground band, I’m a cult’s wrestler if you will. I’m really on the underground and I would be more than open to talk with the WWE and really right that wrong. I almost want to go back there because I can’t live with the fact that was my run in WWE. It really eats at me. Don’t get me wrong I am so happy right now in my career mentally, physically, financially; everything is going great it’s everything I’ve ever wanted.
> 
> "But that fan of the Junkyard Dog when I was eight in me still isn’t happy with what Scotty Goldman was on WWE Television. So a little bit of me would be happy. If not, fine. I’m doing great with myself right now. Either way, I just want to make sure that I’m still in wrestling, that I’m still relevant, that people are checking out my web series, people are listening to my podcast and they’re digging me. And right now they are. If you want to judge that, or if there needs to be a table, I have 40,000 Twitter followers or what-not, and I know that’s a lot more than some of the guys from WWE. So right now Colt Cabana is pretty powerful than most of the guys on the television there at least on the undercard."
> 
> Colt Cabana on the world looking for something different in wrestling and CM Punk is that: "I thought it was stale for a bit, but now Punk is really reviving some interest in it…I think the world needs to realize it, is that CM Punk is a six-foot whatever, tattooed, the guy never showers....you know just a punk kid and he’s the number one thing in wrestling right now. And it doesn’t have to be 6’4" full of muscles, tribal tattoos or whatever it is, six pack, eight pack abs…I think the world is looking for something different and I think that if they realize that 'Wow here’s our new leader' you know and he’s nothing like there has ever been before.
> 
> "And if the world of wrestling realizes that, then I think wrestling will be okay. But until then, and this is not just WWE but everybody else is the world of wrestling, if they keep on going back to what worked 30 years ago and go backwards instead of going forward, then God save us all. But hopefully he’s starting a new trend. Like he said, he’s the voice of the voiceless, and hopefully he can speak loudest for the misfits in this world who are capable of a lot more than people give us credit for."


The last couple of paragraphs are my favourite parts. Anybody who thinks someone needs to look like Cena or Batista or Orton to be a star can blow me. It's 2011, it's time for something new.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Bill Simmons is trying to do a podcast with Punk on "The B.S. Report" today, the largest podcast on the internet. Should be up later today, if they do it.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

sweet


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Just wanted to post this part from 411 on the Punk angle from a perspective.

[QUOTE="411mania.com - Ronny Sarnecky]

The Piledriver Report 07.21.11: Money in the Bank- Close to Perfection
Posted by Ronny Sarnecky on 07.21.2011

While the anticipation for the Money in the Bank pay per view grew with each passing CM Punk promo, nothing could have prepared the fans for what they would see last Sunday. What we all saw was one of the greatest WWF/E pay per views of all time. From Daniel Bryan and Alberto Del Rio grabbing briefcases, to two World titles changing hands, The Piledriver Report takes a look at this historic pay per view.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Three pages into this article, and I haven't mentioned the man on everybody's mind. For the past month, CM Punk has been the hottest wrestler in the industry. He has been compared to Steve Austin for cutting that game changing promo that helps elevate him to the next level. He has even been compared to Brian Pillman for being able to use his "free agency" to try and get him, not just more money, but a long term stay at the top of the card that a big time contract entitles you. CM Punk has proved over the last month that he belongs in the main event level scene. Obviously, Punk can cut a promo. He has been proving that for years. Whether it was his anti-drug tirades against Jeff Hardy or his heartfelt rant against the current state of the WWE product, he was always gold on the mic.

His mic work over the last few weeks has been spectacular. He has garnered the attention of wrestling fans, casual fans, and even those in the media like Jim Rome. Everybody was talking about Punk. However, this past Sunday night, CM Punk proved that he is more than just a man who can talk. CM Punk and John Cena put on the greatest match in the WWE so far this year. That's saying a lot, but it even beat the Undertaker/Triple H WrestleMania contest. The build-up leading up to the show was the biggest angle of Punk's career. It was the angle that, years from now, will be looked at as the angle that changed his career. The match against John Cena was an instant classic, and will be looked at as the match that solidified the reason why Punk deserved to be given the chance that he finally received.

By the way, let's not forget that it takes two wrestlers to put on a match. Whether you like him or you don't, you have to tip your hat to John Cena for his role in the match. For being the "babyface" that the company was built around, John Cena plays the role of being a loner in hostile territory better than any other "face" in the company. There aren't many #1 faces that could put their ego aside, and play the role of the unpopular babyface. Remember the class John Cena showed when he fought Rob Van Dam at One Night Stand? While I didn't like his character, I grew a tremendous amount of respect for him that night. Fast forward a few months. Batista is facing "WWECW's" The Big Show in the same building (Manhattan Center). The fans were brutal in their treatment against Batista. Instead of taking the high road, ala John Cena, Batista let the boos affect him, and acted like a little bitch. John Cena has enough business sense to know that he is hated by a certain percentage of the fans. He knows that there is nothing that he can do to change this, so he embraces the setting.

I thought that this was one of, if not THE best match of John Cena's career. It seems like he has been stuck in a rut lately. His matches haven't been that great this year. That all changed at Money in the Bank. John Cena and CM Punk both made each other look great. This match is what the WrestleMania main event should be. If this match was at WrestleMania, with all the same variables taken into account, it would have easily been amongst the best Mania matches ever. Both men deserve a tremendous amount of credit for their performance.

As great as their match was, the post-match angle was just as good, because it was the right thing to do. Any other ending would have killed the angle. If John Cena would have won, all of Punk's talk over the last month would have been for nothing. If Del Rio would have successfully cashed in the Money in the Bank briefcase, Punk would have lost a lot of steam upon his return. After all, how could Punk claim that Del Rio cashing in the briefcase was unfair when Punk did it himself- TWICE! By having Punk win the title, and then get out of dodge, this leaves several possibilities open for when Punk returns. He can go after the "paper" champion, because they never beat Punk for the title. He can go to war against Vince or his "doofus" son in law for never giving him the respect that he deserves.

One thing is certain, Punk will return to the WWE. When will that be? That is the golden question. I would think at the latest it would be the Survivor Series. However, I would guess it should probably be around September. One of the rumors that have circulated is that this angle will be going outside of WWE television. You have already seen this as Punk has been shown on the ESPN broadcast of the Phillies/Cubs game. He is scheduled to be interviewed by Bill Simmons. Apparently, the WWE is trying to do everything that can to get him on television talk shows as a "former" WWE performer in order to keep the angle going. This storyline is one of the most interesting angles in recent memory. Never before has there been so much attention to a performer who "left" the WWE. Even if he is gone for only a month, and may have already signed a deal, this is new territory for the WWE. Never before have they run an angle like this. It's been a fun ride, and I hope it continues. Maybe when the smoke clears, we'll get another boom period out of it. If Punk can help create that kind of interest, then he really is "the best wrestler in the world today." [/QUOTE]


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Paramore Vocalist Haley Williams just tweeted this about CM Punk winning the WWE Championship on Sunday

oh also.. the guys & i watched @CMPunk win the belt this past Sunday. i nominate that night for best tour night ever. #yaypunk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



The Hardcore Show said:


> Paramore Vocalist Haley Williams just tweeted this about CM Punk winning the WWE Championship on Sunday
> 
> oh also.. the guys & i watched @CMPunk win the belt this past Sunday. i nominate that night for best tour night ever. #yaypunk


Wow, that is awesome. Haley Williams is tremendous and I'm not a fan her kind of music. Bet she wished she could have tooken an airplane there to see it.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

PUNK CRASHED THE WWE CONFERENCE! uploading video in a min.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> PUNK CRASHED THE WWE CONFERENCE! uploading video in a min.


For real?


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

yea...apparently said that he "banged Stephanie"...holy shit lol


----------



## IAmCaliber

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> PUNK CRASHED THE WWE CONFERENCE! uploading video in a min.


Oh, this should be good.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yeah, I don't believe you.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Once Matt Fowler uploads the vid, I'll put the link on here.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Never mind, I believe you.

http://twitter.com/#!/MattIGN

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He "banged Steph"? 

Game On, bitch!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk is absolute gold......that's fucking incredible


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk going Macho Man on Triple H


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

:lmao That's epic.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

MARKING OUT BRO!

Make with the link, Snappy-like!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This is way too good. What the hell got into WWE? I mean, I knew Punk had this in him, but how are WWE getting on board with this amount of awesome?


----------



## Swag

*CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

VIDEO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiB05TQ4W6I






Mods can merge threads if they want, this is just making it offical


> This afternoon, with yours truly present, CM Punk crashed the the joint Mattel/WWE panel – WWE: Past, Present and Future – at San Diego Comic-Con, featuring WWE superstars Triple H, Rey Mysterio and the legendary Bret Hart.
> 
> Punk announced himself via bullhorn and then, with WWE Title in hand, took to the designated question-asking mic and began to awesomely speechify! Punk took exception to the fact that they were trying to crown a new champ on RAW and then challenged Rey, or anyone else who wanted to be champ, to head out to Chicago to take him on.
> 
> Punk then also asked Triple H and RAW writer Brain Gewirtz why Zack Ryder wasn't on TV. Triple H, in what seemed to be a part of a storyline, told Punk that things had changed on RAW and that there was a new regime. He told Punk to give him a call. Punk responded by telling Hunter that he was sure Stephanie had his number
> 
> More on the story, plus video from the event as it develops



http://tv.ign.com/articles/118/1183201p1.html#IGNSDCC











crazy shit!


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Sooooo much win.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

This is a fucking amazing angle.
CM Punk we salute you.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Now this is fucking awesome, taking the story line out of the ring and into "real life".

They definitely need to continue with this.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

http://tv.ign.com/articles/118/1183201p1.html#IGNSDCC

RYDER MENTIONED BY PUUUUUUUUUUUNK!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

http://tv.ign.com/articles/118/1183201p1.html#IGNSDCC



> This afternoon, with yours truly present, CM Punk crashed the the joint Mattel/WWE panel – WWE: Past, Present and Future – at San Diego Comic-Con, featuring WWE superstars Triple H, Rey Mysterio and the legendary Bret Hart.
> 
> Punk announced himself via bullhorn and then, with WWE Title in hand, took to the designated question-asking mic and began to awesomely speechify! Punk took exception to the fact that they were trying to crown a new champ on RAW and then challenged Rey, or anyone else who wanted to be champ, to head out to Chicago to take him on.
> 
> Punk then also asked Triple H and RAW writer Brain Gewirtz why Zack Ryder wasn't on TV. Triple H, in what seemed to be a part of a storyline, told Punk that things had changed on RAW and that there was a new regime. He told Punk to give him a call. Punk responded by telling Hunter that he was sure Stephanie had his number
> 
> More on the story, plus video from the event as it develops…


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Im calling it now Punk is now officially "the man" !


----------



## samizayn

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*










OH MY GOD THIS JUST BECAME STORYLINE OF THE DECADE


----------



## Superkick_Kid

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*


----------



## SAL

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



> Punk responded by telling Hunter that he was sure Stephanie had his number


CM Punk needs to be inducted right now into the Hall of Fame. Of everything.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

another pic


----------



## LyricalThreat

*CM Punk JUST Attacked HHH at the Comicon, Challenges Mysterio & others to a fight!!!!*








....And the plot thickens.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Marking!


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



> Punk responded by telling Hunter that he was sure Stephanie had his number


LMFAO!!!


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

I dont like punk but fuck this was simply awesome !! 

truly loving this angle!!!


----------



## Mike Hauncho

*Re: CM Punk JUST Attacked HHH at the Comicon, Challenges Mysterio & others to a fight*

He confronted HHH and asked him why Zack Ryder is not on TV! That is freakin awesome. 

His line about Stephanie was great too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Sorry, Amber.

Splooge.



> Punk then also asked Triple H and RAW writer Brain Gewirtz why Zack Ryder wasn't on TV. Triple H, in what seemed to be a part of a storyline, told Punk that things had changed on RAW and that there was a new regime. *He told Punk to give him a call. Punk responded by telling Hunter that he was sure Stephanie had his number*


Win.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Someboddy updat the other thread, STAT!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Oh man I'd love to see a video of this.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Really want to see a video of this !


----------



## Shock

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Man I love CM Punk.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Beatles123 said:


> Marking!


STRONGLY. WHY IS THERE NO LIVE FEED UGHHH.

I've got to change that little tidbit in my sig to say _*CM Punk*_!


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Must have video.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



Superkick_Kid said:


>


did hunter and bret hart bury the hatchet just like hbk and bret??


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Punk 2
Trips 0


----------



## SAL

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

All I could find for now:


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/6790423/good-lord-music

Article from Bill Simmons on CM Punk...podcast later today, it looks like.


----------



## SAL

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Posted this in another thread, just the end:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

My eyes are crying of win from that video.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

hold the phone, hold the goddamn phone

Mattel and WWE: The Ultimate Tag Team? Who writes this stuff?


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



SAL said:


> All I could find for now:


Burnnnn. Yeah it's still real to me damnit 8*D


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Just like from the other thread.



> My eyes are crying of win from that video.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

So that's the last little bit of doubt removed - there's no way Punk's heel anymore, right? He's solidly in anti-hero status now.


----------



## Flyboy78

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*


----------



## Stad

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



> Punk responded by telling Hunter that he was sure Stephanie had his number


:lmao

This is awesome!!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



SAL said:


> All I could find for now:


"Stephanie has my phone number" :lmao ...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

That pretty much seals it.


----------



## JDman

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

I like Punk...a lot, but I can't wait until HHH kicks his ass.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

This is so great lol. I fucking love it. First of all, :lmao at Bret sitting beside his new boss. I'm sure that must sting!! And secondly, this is so good. I can't wait for them to get on TV and do this. The Steph line was a super burn though. Ouch lol.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

I love this angle. I love it.


----------



## Swag

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiB05TQ4W6I


new video, longer. can someone embed it for me lol


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*









God bless Punk and Comic-Con~


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Thank God I waited patiently to see where this goes. This is five star material here haha.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****






whole thimng


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



Flyboy78 said:


>


"How's life in fantasy land?"

"How's life in the unemployment line?"

I want this feud, now!


----------



## Hypno

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

I love how far they're going with this, it's extremely refreshing from the usual stuff.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

This angle is fucking brilliant.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

listen to the new colt cabana podcast

punk is putting ryder so over


----------



## Amber B

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

My god Punk is nowhere near 6 feet. Still would.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

This is so good I'm shocked it's actually happening. Thank you for posting videos.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

LOL that was amazing!!!!!!! AMAZING angle!!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



iBeaDom said:


> "How's life in fantasy land?"
> 
> "How's life in the unemployment line?"
> 
> I want this feud, now!


If only I could give you more rep today.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



Starbuck said:


> This is so great lol. I fucking love it. First of all, :lmao at Bret sitting beside his new boss. I'm sure that must sting!! And secondly, this is so good. I can't wait for them to get on TV and do this. The Steph line was a super burn though. Ouch lol.


Exactly loving this shit 

bret hart bow down to triple h!!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

These two need to collide in the ring. Just all out shooting, brawling and street fighting. This feud NEEDS to happen, desperately


----------



## Son Of Muta

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Man whoever is writing this stuff on creative deserves a bonus, and if this is something from punk/ hunter/ cena minds, just wow. Damn so far this angle is good stuff


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



iBeaDom said:


> "How's life in fantasy land?"
> 
> "How's life in the unemployment line?"
> 
> I want this feud, now!


WIN FUCKING WIN !!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Okay, I'm fucking serious. 

We *NEED *CM Punk vs. Triple H at Summerslam.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

God... it's hard to actually admit that right now, the WWE is creating a fucking brilliant storyline that just erases that cynic in me while it is on. Every part of it so far is just a blast to watch. Now... GIVE ME MORE


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



iBeaDom said:


> "How's life in fantasy land?"
> 
> "How's life in the unemployment line?"
> 
> I want this feud, now!


Exactly. Punk definitely won this one though. That Stephanie line was brilliant lol. I can't fucking wait for this. If it's what we have to look forward to on Raw I'll be so fucking happy lol. They definitely set up for things though with Trips saying to give him a call. I'm hoping he addresses it come Monday night.


----------



## TheGreatOne11

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Epic burn at the end


----------



## faceface

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

I'm happy.


----------



## Superkick_Kid

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*


----------



## setzel

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

My god first i bought MITB first ppv in 2 years except WM , now they are making me want to watch RAW every monday epic storyline please WWE dont fuck this up


----------



## Heel

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****






Best quality video I've seen of it. Punk is god.


----------



## rey56

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Cm punk atm is the reason i watch wrestling. So glad i watched money in the bank. CM PUNK


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Punk v. Trips needs to happen at Wrestlemania 28, come on now.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: CM Punk JUST Attacked HHH at the Comicon, Challenges Mysterio & others to a fight*

Awesome stuff right there!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

CM Punk has just won Comic Con and The Internet in one swoop and this is for you HHH

:gun::flip:cussin:


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

there is no touching cm punk right now hes seriously is single handily bringing back the business


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

:lmao MEGAPHONE~!


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Mini-transcript for those that can't hear it well:

*Punk* - You're not going to shut this off on me, are you? You know, I've never been able to come to the Comic Con because I've always been working, but this year I couldn't help but pass up this opportunity. How's life in fantasy land, Hunter?
*HHH* - How's life in the unemployment land?
*Punk* - Great actually, I'm not actually looking for a job, and I heard you'd like to crown a WWE Champion, is that true? I know you're a man of honour and integrity. Rey, if you want a title shot, you can come to Chicago any time and get one, fella. The third part of my question, when are you going to put Zack Ryder on television?
*HHH* - First of all, a champion actually performs, so, when you want to come back and perform. It's a new day and a new regime, things aren't as they used to be. Give me a call. Maybe we can work something out.
*Punk* - Yeah, I could, I know Steph has my number...


----------



## adri17

*Re: CM Punk JUST Attacked HHH at the Comicon, Challenges Mysterio & others to a fight*

Fucking awesome!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

I love the crowd's instant reaction when he speaks... god. Wonder what it felt like to actually be there at that panel and that happens...... I am so fucking jealous!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That epic walk in to the conference gave me chills. Seriously.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

I've been waiting to see Punk/Triple H for a few years now, with this now happening there's no doubt I and a lot of other people will get this match.

Much like they did with Cena/Punk I would definitely build up anticipation for this, not give it away at SummerSlam although it would be awesome to see it so quickly. I say at Survivor Series, the whole theme of the PPV would fit with this storyline, if they can keep it this epic until then it could end up being another great event and an even better match since Trips is a great worker in the ring especially when it comes to telling a story.

Until then the idea of keeping Punk away from Raw and the WWE and just have him appearing randomly like this is a great idea, makes the fans want to see him return more and be excited about what he'll pull next.

Like someone else said whoever has been writing this needs a raise or to be promoted, but I highly doubt it came from any mind other than the people involved (Punk, Trips and Vince)


----------



## Amber B

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Updated the OP with a clearer video. I believe the latest video is directly from Punk or whoever he was with.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ThisIsCMPunk


----------



## Lastier

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Looks like one more person will get Pedigree'd through the announce table in 2011.


----------



## Stad

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Trips vs Punk would be amazing, i hope that happens lol


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

i'm loving what wwe is doing now .. 

the storylines could happen anywhere at anytime !!

punk is really on fire .. if he continue pulling off shits like this he's gonna transform from great to greatness (yes i took it from hulk hogan)


----------



## hhhfan474

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

I guess the Steph/Punk affair rumour I heard a few years ago is true then...


----------



## bryanwooster

*Re: CM Punk JUST Attacked HHH at the Comicon, Challenges Mysterio & others to a fight*

Just amazing


----------



## Goldberg_Sir

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

Awesome. This makes it pretty clear that Punk will be returning and this is all part of a bigger story.

Triple H at the helms brings a lot of new possibilities. An onscreen chairman makes things a lot more exciting and we could have the modern day Austin-McMahon with HHH and Punk.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: CM Punk JUST Attacked HHH at the Comicon, Challenges Mysterio & others to a fight*

Ouch, Punk just owned the shit out of HHH. HHH got in a good line though "How's life in unemployment land?" but Punk's last line takes the cake.

Awesome!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: CM Punk JUST Attacked HHH at the Comicon, Challenges Mysterio & others to a fight*

"How's life in the unemployment land?"

"You know where to find me, I'm sure stephanie has my number."

:lmao just awesome. I'm sure these two could have a great back and forth together. HHH is great.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

lol "what a maneuver!"


----------



## Boss P

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*

CM Punk, you da god, man.




You da god.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CANNOT wait until these 2 start feuding!!! It's gonna ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> That epic walk in to the conference gave me chills. Seriously.


And then the explosion when he spoke... whoever the hell created and sold this storyline is a genius. Fucking brilliant stuff.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> Punk v. Trips needs to happen at Wrestlemania 28, come on now.


This plz. If they can stretch it to Mania it will own so hard. Even if it doesn't happen then it will still own but HHH/Punk is a Mania feud in my eyes. 



hhhfan474 said:


> I guess the Steph/Punk affair rumour I heard a few years ago is true then...


WTF lol? I've never heard anything of the sort, ever. You be getting trolled lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Kabraxal said:


> And then the explosion when he spoke... whoever the hell created and sold this storyline is a genius. Fucking brilliant stuff.


I also like how he is always surrounding himself with the crowd, just like MITB. Makes people believe they can get behind an anti-hero such as himself.


----------



## hhhfan474

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Starbuck said:


> WTF lol? I've never heard anything of the sort, ever. You be getting trolled lol.


Nah, I heard it from a pretty reliable source, just the dirtsheets have never released it. Supposedly happened when Trips was on Smackdown.

I didn't want to believe it but this pretty much confirms it for me.


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk is just utterly brilliant, the ovation when he comes back be it this week or sometime in the future is going to be something special.


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That sounds amazing, just imagine being at there and you see Punk walk past and going on the mic. This story has epic written all over it tbf. 

I rekon they will carry this on, have CM Punk go on random shows and make random appearances outside of WWE.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm very impressed with how WWE is doing this story so darn beautiful,Punk still untouchable and so yeah.....This indeed needs to be build up till WM with Trips vs Punk!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> I also like how he is always surrounding himself with the crowd, just like MITB. Makes people believe they can get behind an anti-hero such as himself.


And they are getting behind him more with each step... but then it isn't just an anti hero angle. A lot of disgruntled fans are swarming to his side simply because what he said resonated perfectly with how they felt. 

One thing... I wonder if this Zack Ryder is a planned tag along angle to spin off into the midcard or if Punk is just using his seeming freedom on the mic to push the WWE.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



hhhfan474 said:


> Nah, I heard it from a pretty reliable source, just the dirtsheets have never released it. Supposedly happened when Trips was on Smackdown.
> 
> I didn't want to believe it but this pretty much confirms it for me.


Unless you hear it from one of the people involved I wouldn't be believing stuff you read on the internet lol. It was a burn, that's all.


----------



## hhhfan474

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Starbuck said:


> Unless you hear it from one of the people involved I wouldn't be believing stuff you read on the internet lol. It was a burn, that's all.


I hope your right!


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



hhhfan474 said:


> Nah, I heard it from a pretty reliable source, just the dirtsheets have never released it. Supposedly happened when Trips was on Smackdown.
> 
> I didn't want to believe it but this pretty much confirms it for me.


Bullshit... 

its just an angle! they are having fun with it!

rumour my ass! stop trolling idiot!


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Telling the story on multiple platforms. Awesome.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Bullshit...
> 
> *its just an angle! they are having fun with it!*
> 
> rumour my ass! stop trolling idiot!


This pretty much. Just sit back and enjoy this because it has all the tools to be epic as fuck.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Bullshit...
> 
> its just an angle! they are having fun with it!
> 
> rumour my ass! stop trolling idiot!


Agreed...

BTW is that lita in your avatar?


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Fuck me, this is beyond amazing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Starbuck said:


> This plz. If they can stretch it to Mania it will own so hard. Even if it doesn't happen then it will still own but HHH/Punk is a Mania feud in my eyes.


Exactly. At this point, HHH/Punk screams Wrestlemania 28. Could you imagine Rock/Cena, HHH/Punk, and a rumored Austin/Miz line up leading the card. It could be the greatest WM the WWE has had in a decade. Blowing this off at Summerslam or even Survivor Series is too soon. There are PLENTY of ways to play this out till Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Amazing


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> Exactly. At this point, HHH/Punk screams Wrestlemania 28. Could you imagine Rock/Cena, HHH/Punk, and a rumored Austin/Miz line up leading the card. It could be the greatest WM the WWE has had in a decade. Blowing this off at Summerslam or even Survivor Series is too soon. There are PLENTY of ways to play this out till Wrestlemania 28.


that would be awesome i would still prefer to switch it around a little bit and do miz vs hhh and austin vs punk just cause austin vs punk would 10x better


----------



## Tedious

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Are you sure this is how WWE would continue the storyline with CM Punk? How do we know he isn't just trolling WWE while he isn't employed. I know his whole thing was a work but this seems to have shocked Trips a bit. 

I'm not saying it's not a work, I'm just saying should we jump to the conclusion that it is, considering only internet fans will see this video unless they play it on Raw...


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



HHHbkDX said:


> Agreed...
> 
> BTW is that lita in your avatar?


eve torres! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giU0lWcEsOU


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

also maybe wwe is now realizing one of the biggest things that went wrong with mania 27 was the lack of build..like said above they can easily slow build all the major matches and that alone could make this epic if done right


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> that would be awesome i would still prefer to switch it around a little bit and do miz vs hhh and austin vs punk just cause austin vs punk would 10x better


That would really be a pretty big thing. Especially with the whole possible new vs old thing. Those would be three damn cool matchups.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Tedious said:


> Are you sure this is how WWE would continue the storyline with CM Punk? How do we know he isn't just trolling WWE while he isn't employed. I know his whole thing was a work but this seems to have shocked Trips a bit.
> 
> I'm not saying it's not a work, I'm just saying should we jump to the conclusion that it is, considering only internet fans will see this video unless they play it on Raw...


ur reaction is what exactly triple h and vince are looking for!!


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> that would be awesome i would still prefer to switch it around a little bit and do miz vs hhh and austin vs punk just cause austin vs punk would 10x better


Austin cant wrestle like trips anymore!!

he has a neck injury remember?? unless u want him to be crippled.


----------



## MizPunkRio

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™;10008611 said:


> Exactly. At this point, HHH/Punk screams Wrestlemania 28. Could you imagine Rock/Cena, HHH/Punk, and a rumored Austin/Miz line up leading the card. It could be the greatest WM the WWE has had in a decade. Blowing this off at Summerslam or even Survivor Series is too soon. There are PLENTY of ways to play this out till Wrestlemania 28.


 who'd get taker?


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Austin cant wrestle like trips anymore!!
> 
> he has a neck injury remember?? unless u want him to be crippled.





> When asked about a possible ring return: "I could still, you know if I was in a bad situation, I could still get two years out of my carcass on a full-time basis." He then added, " But I'm happy where I'm at. And in ten or twenty years I still want to be doing the things I'm doing with my hunting and fishing. I want to continue to do that in a pain-free fashion. And right now I'm living a pretty pain-free life****"
> 
> When asked about CM Punk: "I really like C.M. Punk. I think he's one of the top workers in the ring. I love his promos. I love his **** There's no smoke and mirrors. I like the straight-edge life**** stuff he does. You want to start pairing that against the beer-guzzling "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, I think you'd have an interesting feud to say the least. He would push me to the limits, I would teach that kid a thing or two, and there would be some wonderful promos going back and forth. I like him a lot."


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/166675-austin-says-he-could-wrestle-full-time-praises-raw-star

Never say never.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I dont know if WWE can stretch this out for eight months, then again they're kind of doing it with Rock/Cena, although not as good as this one.

I personally think Survivor Series, but if this can last until Mania, then I'm all for it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> that would be awesome i would still prefer to switch it around a little bit and do miz vs hhh and austin vs punk just cause austin vs punk would 10x better


Well, I say Austin/Miz because they have been giving us very small hints for a feud like that to be possible. With the momentum Punk has and the fact that a feud with Triple H can take him to greater heights, I believe Triple H v. CM Punk at Wrestlemania 28 should happen.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



MizPunkRio said:


> who'd get taker?


get rid of taker...!

he should just retire already!!


with a new era of wrestling taker is just dead fucking weight!


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Austin cant wrestle like trips anymore!!
> 
> he has a neck injury remember?? unless u want him to be crippled.


well we were talking about the possibility of him having a match which seems very possible and for that reason it would make even more sense to be in there with a pro like punk


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The promos in a Punk/Austin feud would be unbelievable.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Just give Rey to Taker again.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> Exactly. At this point, HHH/Punk screams Wrestlemania 28. Could you imagine Rock/Cena, HHH/Punk, and a rumored Austin/Miz line up leading the card. It could be the greatest WM the WWE has had in a decade. Blowing this off at Summerslam or even Survivor Series is too soon. There are PLENTY of ways to play this out till Wrestlemania 28.


100% agreed that Summerslam is too soon. It's in what, 3 weeks? This needs to be built for a lot longer than that. I guess I could dig Survivor Series but I seriously hope that they have a long term plan for this and intend to stretch it to Mania.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> I also like how he is always surrounding himself with the crowd, just like MITB. Makes people believe they can get behind an anti-hero such as himself.


The crowd is symbolic. I'm not entirely sure what a grassroots movement is but I think this is one. From the people, by the people, for the people. He's just a guy with a backwards baseball cap and a WWE championship.

I'll say it again, CM Punk is not the new Stone Cold. He is the first CM Punk.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> The promos in a Punk/Austin feud would be unbelievable.


Nope. Austin does nothing more than "what" "what"

he is not 1997 stone cold anymore... punk would own his ass on the mic!

triple h punk promos would be 10x times more entertaining!!


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Before WM, I just wanna see Punk and HHH go at it on the mic for a good 15 mins. THATD be an amazing battle hahaha.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Nope. Austin does nothing more than "what" "what"
> 
> he is not 1997 stone cold anymore... punk would his ass on the mic!
> 
> triple h punk promos would be 10x times more entertaining!!


Sorry, but no. Austin can still go, better than most.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Nope. Austin does nothing more than "what" "what"
> 
> he is not 1997 stone cold anymore... punk would his ass on the mic!
> 
> triple h punk promos would be 10x times more entertaining!!


He does plenty more than the What stuff and they would work off each other so well, at least I'd imagine.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

And you know what else is doing my nut in: Edge is said to be making an appearance at Comic-con as well, but it could be on any day from today till sunday. And they said it's non WWE. If it isn't for WWE then what the hell for?


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Matt fowler is trending on twitter :lmao

http://trendsmap.com/local/us/los+angeles


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> The promos in a Punk/Austin feud would be unbelievable.


Any excuse to post this video:


----------



## Ray

*Re: CM Punk invades Comic-Con*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Okay, I'm fucking serious.
> 
> We *NEED *CM Punk vs. Triple H at Summerslam.


Stretch it out till WrestleMania 28 dammit! You got Punk vs. HHH for the Title, Rocky vs. Cena, a possible Sin Cara vs. Mysterio, and you got a SOLID card right dea /Booker T


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



greendayedgehead said:


> And you know what else is doing my nut in: Edge is said to be making an appearance at Comic-con as well, but it could be on any day from today till sunday. And they said it's non WWE. If it isn't for WWE then what the hell for?


I hate to tell you this but whatever Edge is doing there has already lost to what just happened lol. Unless he starts throwing out Stephanie insults too, he ain't getting no press time.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> well we were talking about the possibility of him having a match which seems very possible and for that reason it would make even more sense to be in there with a pro like punk


A fued with trips will take punk to superstardom ... same is not the case with austin!!


----------



## FITZ

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



bellywolves said:


> That sounds amazing, just imagine being at there and you see Punk walk past and going on the mic. This story has epic written all over it tbf.
> 
> I rekon they will carry this on, have CM Punk go on random shows and make random appearances outside of WWE.


I really think they need to have Punk wrestle outside the WWE and defend the title. He could still claim to be a fighting champion and not someone that's just been hiding with the belt for all this time leading to Wrestlemania. 

The only thing that I'm not a big fan of is if WWE doesn't acknowledge what he's doing. Maybe just a brief mention during Raw or a video package or something. I like that they really seem to be catering to the IWC with this but this storyline has the potential to be so good that WWE really needs to get all their fans on board and make it so everyone knows what's going on.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Would love it if he fought an outsider,say Davey Richards or Eddie Edwards. Saying this is the competition he needs, saying that there is nobody in WWE that can compete with him, and saying that WWE needs to let wrestlers use their full moveset.


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> A fued with trips will take punk to superstardom ... same is not the case with austin!!


dont see how you can figure that punk beating austin would be huge passing of the torch..how many people have feuded with triple h and just wound up in a worse spot


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



BKKsoulcity said:


> Before WM, I just wanna see Punk and HHH go at it on the mic for a good 15 mins. THATD be an amazing battle hahaha.


I bet that happens the RAW before Wrestlemania. Which at that point, I will be constantly raping the "BUY" button on my remote.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

just imagine if they could stretch this out till wrestlemania... 

rocky vs cena
trips vs punk
undertaker streak match

3 reasons this could be one of the greatest ever WM's :shocked:


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm still a bit worried about WWE relying alot on older superstars but for right now it's kind of necessary to help make some younger stars.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> Exactly. At this point, HHH/Punk screams Wrestlemania 28. Could you imagine Rock/Cena, HHH/Punk, and a rumored Austin/Miz line up leading the card. It could be the greatest WM the WWE has had in a decade. Blowing this off at Summerslam or even Survivor Series is too soon. There are PLENTY of ways to play this out till Wrestlemania 28.





MizPunkRio said:


> who'd get taker?


McMahon in 'Taker's last match to make the streak 20-0.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



chrispepper said:


> just imagine if they could stretch this out till wrestlemania...
> 
> rocky vs cena
> trips vs punk
> undertaker streak match
> 
> 3 reasons this could be one of the greatest ever WM's :shocked:


Jericho vs. Undertaker?

Either way, I'm already marking.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Dont forget American Dragon with MITB...


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> Dont forget American Dragon with MITB...


Bothers me that that's DBryan's nickname, because that always makes me think of










Which makes me think of childhood, and then I get nostalgic and emotional and it's all a messy affair.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> dont see how you can figure that punk beating austin would be huge passing of the torch..how many people have feuded with triple h and just wound up in a worse spot


Dare I say it, but at this stage I think a win over HHH is equal to or even greater than a win over Austin. I mean let's face it, to a lot of the WWE fanbase, HHH has been there since they can remember while Austin has not. First of all let me say that to me, Austin is the GOAT and I'm in no way bashing him or downplaying his accomplishments at all. But at the same time, he isn't anywhere near the draw he used to be and doesn't have the mainstream appeal of the Rock where he can walk in and create the type of buzz he has done with Cena. Compare any recent Austin appearance (bar Wrestlemania where the fan base was different and even then, they got similar reactions) to Trips recent appearances and the difference is crystal clear. Trips has the benefit of having been around for the past decade while Austin has been missing for over half of it. I wouldn't be surprised at all if many casual WWE fans saw more in a Trips/Punk feud than an Austin/Punk feud. Both of them are something I would love to see and would no doubt own hard. But in the grand scheme of things and given recent events, I think a Mania feud with HHH will do more for Punk than a Mania feud with Austin will.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



D.M.N. said:


> McMahon in 'Taker's last match to make the streak 20-0.


I actually think Taker isn't needed for next year's Wrestlemania. A card with Rock/Cena, Austin/Miz, HHH/Punk, Mysterio/Cara can carry itself without having Taker rush into doing another streak match. Plus, I think we need a true break from the Undertaker, including Wrestlemania so he can come back really healthy and maybe have his final retirement match at Wrestlemania 29 with, I'm guessing, John Cena.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

said it before, HHH screws Punk out of the title, Punk wins the rumble and finally reclaims the belt at Mania either against HHH or against HHH's appointed corporate heel.

Add in Rock v Cena, Orton v Taker or vs Jericho and have Taker skip this Mania and build to 20-0 at Mania 29, Bryan v heel world champion, Rey v Sin Cara and you have a great card. A possible Miz v Austin match could push it over the edge although I'd rather Austin return vs Punk, that feud just seems much more fitting to host the return of Stone Cold.

This storyline has unlimited potential and various interesting characters, they could tie in Hero & Claudio if they sign, tease Bryan being involved in some fashion, Miz or Del Rio to play corporate stooge, HHH to become dickhead chairman determined to rid the WWE of Punk etc.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

wwe.com sucking in the casuals who actually net. Not sure if anyone else posted this, but referencing a belt tossing. Reminding of something more than 3 months old? http://vids.wwe.com/e/25026260


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What worries me about a feud with Trips is that HHH NEVER puts talent over. He'd never let Punk win, sadly.


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Beatles123 said:


> What worries me about a feud with Trips is that HHH NEVER puts talent over. He'd never let Punk win, sadly.


that is my worry if they feud that punk would look bad..austin i know will put punk over cause austin has said it so many times that punk is the man right now


----------



## Ray

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Fucking eh. I'm SERIOUSLY considering getting Travel Packages for WrestleMania 28. I mean seriously. It could be the greatest WrestleMania of all time.

We've got Rocky/Cena which will be OFF THE CHARTS in term of crowd reaction. 

Possibility of Rey/Cara in Rey's last match, and in a way, a passing of the torch. Match will be amazing.

The possibly LAST match of the Undertaker, which it doesn't matter WHO he's facing, just the fact that his last match is occurring is big enough, and the fact that he hits the 20-0 milestone. The end to a LEGENDARY career.

And then, there's the possibility of CM Punk/HHH now, which can be ABSOLUTELY HUGE if it's stretched out the right way till Mania. Have HHH go corporate heel, have him feud with McMahon for a bit, have him win the title, and just basically face random people on PPV's until Mania. Meanwhile, Punk is on main-stream media claiming he's the REAL champ. Have Punk somehow win the Rumble, and BAM. There's your BIG match and feel good moment of the PPV when Punk finally recalims what's right.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

"Hey I have a question." 

I hope WWE milk this out until they can't no more. Have Punk make appearances at other companies, even ROH or NJPW. It'll be a great way to add to the storyline. Have him pop up at various press conferences or WWE contract signing's, have him "send in" video's leaving clues to where he'll be next.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



itssoeasy23 said:


> "Hey I have a question."
> 
> I hope WWE milk this out until they can't no more. Have Punk make appearances at other companies, even ROH or NJPW. It'll be a great way to add to the storyline. Have him pop up at various press conferences or WWE contract signing's, have him "send in" video's leaving clues to where he'll be next.


If there's anything the WWE are good at, it's milking. Recent example see: Christian vs Orton


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It's not always about going over. I'm not saying that Punk wouldn't win or shouldn't, but if he is going to be the heel in this angle and the face is to prevail in the end, then it would only make sense if Triple H won. If, somehow and I can't see how it happens, Punk ends up being the face, he would probably win. Either way, in the end, Punk having a feud with Triple H would be a great thing to see and it would elevate Punk even more, in my opinion.

Very excited to see where this goes.


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SharpshooterSmith said:


> It's not always about going over. I'm not saying that Punk wouldn't win or shouldn't, but if he is going to be the heel in this angle and it makes sense for the face to prevail in the end, then it would only make sense if Triple H won. If, somehow and I can't see how it happens, Punk ends up being the face, he would probably win. Either way, in the end, Punk having a feud with Triple H would be a great thing to see and it would elevate Punk even more, in my opinion.
> 
> Very excited to see where this goes.


if this does have a slow build i def see hhh turning into the corporate heel and whenever punk comes back i think its inevitable that hes face


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> dont see how you can figure that punk beating austin would be huge passing of the torch..how many people have feuded with triple h and just wound up in a worse spot


worse spot??

sheamus , cena, orton, batista , umaga ... the list goes on


austin's no longer a valuable asset of wwe.

he is good for general mananger thing and thats about it!


----------



## SAL

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> worse spot??
> 
> sheamus , *cena,* orton, *batista,* umaga ... the list goes on
> 
> 
> austin's no longer a valuable asset of wwe.
> 
> he is good for general mananger thing and thats about it!


LOL WAT


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> if this does have a slow build i def see hhh turning into the corporate heel and whenever punk comes back i think its inevitable that hes face


In that case, I'm all for it and it would make sense. Punk has gained such a following through all of this that he'll probably be the face either way. As long as that doesn't effect his character, I'm all for it. Punk as he is right now doesn't need to be tweaked with at all to be a face. He's exactly like Austin in the fact that he can be a anti-hero and do whatever and people will cheer him. WWE should take full advantage of this.


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> worse spot??
> 
> sheamus , cean, orton, batista , umaga ... the list goes on
> 
> 
> austin's no longer a valuable asset of wwe.
> 
> he is good for general mananger thing and thats about it!


orton.batista yes...umaga went no where after the feud..sheamus did but then went downhill..now is making his way back up

if hhh puts him over then it will do good for him


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Sheamus being responsible for taking HHH out for about a year is pretty big, even if HHH owned him upon return.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SAL said:


> LOL WAT


what?? explain that!! 

Triple h tapped out to cena at wm and lost three times in a row to batista!!


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> Sheamus being responsible for taking HHH out for about a year is pretty big, even if HHH owned him upon return.


def agree but it was all ruined..not hhh fault


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



psx71 said:


> Fucking eh. I'm SERIOUSLY considering getting Travel Packages for WrestleMania 28. I mean seriously. It could be the greatest WrestleMania of all time.
> 
> We've got Rocky/Cena which will be OFF THE CHARTS in term of crowd reaction.
> 
> Possibility of Rey/Cara in Rey's last match, and in a way, a passing of the torch. Match will be amazing.
> 
> The possibly LAST match of the Undertaker, which it doesn't matter WHO he's facing, just the fact that his last match is occurring is big enough, and the fact that he hits the 20-0 milestone. The end to a LEGENDARY career.
> 
> And then, there's the possibility of CM Punk/HHH now, which can be ABSOLUTELY HUGE if it's stretched out the right way till Mania. Have HHH go corporate heel, have him feud with McMahon for a bit, have him win the title, and just basically face random people on PPV's until Mania. Meanwhile, Punk is on main-stream media claiming he's the REAL champ. Have Punk somehow win the Rumble, and BAM. There's your BIG match and feel good moment of the PPV when Punk finally recalims what's right.


Would LOVE this.. Hell if I knew this was the way It was going to play out, I can live without punk till the Royal Rumble.. Just imagine that pop if he returned at the rumble.. :shocked: Have trips as the heel, saying theres gonna be changes in the wwe, have him somehow win the title.. then build up the cena rocky story starting at survivor series with that team cena vs team rock match.. Then royal rumble, BAM punk returns.. 

Wrestlemania Card:
Rocky vs Cena
Trips vs Punk for the title
Undertaker vs Jericho (I can dream)
Rey vs Sin Cara
WHC Title Match (Involving Danielson somehow)

Honestly.. whatever else is on the card at that point is irrelevant..


----------



## SAL

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> what?? explain that!!
> 
> Triple h tapped out to cena at wm and lost three times in a row to batista!!


I misread it. Sorry.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> orton.batista yes...umaga went no where after the feud..sheamus did but then went downhill..now is making his way back up
> 
> if hhh puts him over then it will do good for him


Open ur eyes for gods sake !

who the fuck is sheamus today without triple h??

i cant belive u people still cant see it .. even after all these years .

A fued with triple h is the real and biggest push anyone can get in the wwe.

even beats being a champ!!


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Open ur eyes for gods sake !
> 
> who the fuck is sheamus today without triple h??
> 
> i cant belive u people still cant see it .. even after all these years .
> 
> A fued with triple h is the real and biggest push anyone can get in the wwe.
> 
> even beats being a champ!!


i get that all..i never said triple h isnt a big feud..and when he puts the guys over they can blow up..but to me punk vs austin is still bigger from an overall standpoint..triple would be big to..just in my opinion whether austins relevant or not right now its still bigger hes the biggest superstar of all time hes in great shape and can probably still go even with the neck issue


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I don't know why people think Punk/HHH should be for the title. Just like Rock/Cena, Punk/HHH can build on merits that don't involve the WWE championship. I'm assuming Del Rio will walk in as champion against a newly turned Miz maybe if Miz/Austin doesn't go down.


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> I don't know why people think Punk/HHH should be for the title. Just like Rock/Cena, Punk/HHH can build on merits that don't involve the WWE championship. I'm assuming Del Rio will walk in as champion against a newly turned Miz maybe if Miz/Austin doesn't go down.


i agree the title shoudl be used to make the new stars basically have the young guys in the title matches..punk hhh being title would be better then rock cena title but neither really need it to make the match important


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

A Punk/HHH feud if given the proper booking would be absolutely fantastic, and though its likely that Punk would go over (you read that right), he would get put over enormously even if he didn't. The avenues to where they've taken this angle is absolutely incredible and we may very well be witnessing history.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

WWE Should try and book him to VMA's and show to thee show w/ the belt and cut a promo


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

No title needed, this match would be large enough to main event Mania (were it not for Cena/Rock) and the title could be for another wrestler that needs it.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Nope. Austin does nothing more than "what" "what"
> 
> he is not 1997 stone cold anymore... punk would own his ass on the mic!
> 
> triple h punk promos would be 10x times more entertaining!!


Yeah, this isn't 2011 anymore! When was the last time Austin was entertaining on the mic? Tough Enough? LOL, that was sooo long ago!


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He needs to actually appear at ROH or something of the sort, and then return to feud with corporate heel HHH for the "REAL" WWE title. Why can't I embed youtube vids?


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Only problem with punk returning at the rumble is.. he probably doesnt feel the need to 'earn' a title shot considering the angle there playing out is that he's the real champion and whatever the wwe is doing is just fake.. However if trips was to screw punk and get the title back off him it could work..

Also.. anyone know when the BS Report with punk will be up??


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Stanford said:


> Yeah, this isn't 2011 anymore! When was the last time Austin was entertaining on the mic? Tough Enough? LOL, that was sooo long ago!


dont go lol lol lolololol 

austin was indeed entertaining during tough enough ... but what did he do on raw???

nothing absolutely nothing!

punk would own him in seconds.


----------



## Ray

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



chrispepper said:


> Would LOVE this.. Hell if I knew this was the way It was going to play out, I can live without punk till the Royal Rumble.. Just imagine that pop if he returned at the rumble.. :shocked: Have trips as the heel, saying theres gonna be changes in the wwe, have him somehow win the title.. then build up the cena rocky story starting at survivor series with that team cena vs team rock match.. Then royal rumble, BAM punk returns..
> 
> Wrestlemania Card:
> Rocky vs Cena
> Trips vs Punk for the title
> Undertaker vs Jericho (I can dream)
> Rey vs Sin Cara
> WHC Title Match (Involving Danielson somehow)
> 
> Honestly.. whatever else is on the card at that point is irrelevant..


I've heard rumours of Jericho/Taker which would be PHENOMENAL if done. Rocky/Cena, Taker's Last Match and HHH/Punk is what would essentially sell the show, so they could have utter crap for the rest of the show, and WrestleMania 28 would STILL be considered one of the greatest.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

New pic from cm punk at comic con added by Paul Heyman


> EXCLUSIVE PHOTO - @CMPunk crashes @WWE, HHH, et al at ComicCon! http://twitpic.com/5toi36


----------



## Stanford

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> dont go lol lol lolololol
> 
> austin was indeed entertaining during tough enough ... but what did he do on raw???
> 
> nothing absolutely nothing!
> 
> punk would own him in seconds.


You expect a guy cut an entertaining promo with no subject matter? What did you expect him to do, talk about a feud that he's not in? Talk about how great retirement is?

Cutting a promo as guest host of Raw is completely different than cutting one in the middle of a feud. With context, Austin is still Austin as he showed during Tough Enough.

And the worst part about your post is that you mention that Hunter would be better, just three days after he was part of the most corny segment in the history of this company.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****


----------



## YousmellThat?!

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Seems like theres a new regime with HHH in charge, maybe that will make Punk sign a new contract! He wants main event at WM28 probably a match with Taker is on the cards!


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Anyone think Punk will change the title? Maybe carry the pre spinner WWE Championship, saying that he holds the TRUE WWE "belt"


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Stanford said:


> You expect a guy cut an entertaining promo with no subject matter? What did you expect him to do, talk about a feud that he's not in? Talk about how great retirement is?
> 
> Cutting a promo as guest host of Raw is completely different than cutting one in the middle of a feud. With context, Austin is still Austin as he showed during Tough Enough.
> 
> And the worst part about your post is that you mention that Hunter would be better, *just three days after he's was part of the most corny segment in the history of this company.*


That segment wasn't that bad. Not to mention Vince sold it like a fucking champ. But there's been far cornier things.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> That segment wasn't that bad. Not to mention Vince sold it like a fucking champ. But there's been far cornier things.


I LOVE YOU, POP


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk has on his troll face, I see.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This is amazing,so fucking great i returned to WWE months ago...this is huge.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

God he is the most attractive unattractive man I've probably ever seen. Swoon.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Stanford said:


> You expect a guy cut an entertaining promo with no subject matter? What did you expect him to do, talk about a feud that he's not in? Talk about how great retirement is?
> 
> Cutting a promo as guest host of Raw is completely different than cutting one in the middle of a feud. With context, Austin is still Austin as he showed during Tough Enough.
> 
> And the worst part about your post is that you mention that Hunter would be better, just three days after he was part of the most corny segment in the history of this company.


yes corny segment coz it was suppose to be corny!!

at this point everyon would agree the hhh-punk promos will be fucking entertaining than austin with his what chants!

austin's promo days are long gone... even in 2003 when he was the gm for raw he didnt do any great promo worth mentioning.

watch this -


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> yes corny segment coz it was suppose to be corny!!
> 
> at this point everyon would agree the hhh-punk promos will be fucking entertaining than austin with his what chants!
> 
> austin's promo days are long gone... even in 2003 when he was the gm for raw he didnt do any great promo worth mentioning.
> 
> watch this -


I think that the Straight Edge vs 101 Proof would be incredible. Consider that Punk has dreamt of this storyline since he was 15...you know he has something planned.


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> yes corny segment coz it was suppose to be corny!!
> 
> at this point everyon would agree the hhh-punk promos will be fucking entertaining than austin with his what chants!
> 
> austin's promo days are long gone... even in 2003 when he was the gm for raw he didnt do any great promo worth mentioning.
> 
> watch this -



why would you use this as an example when austin doesnt really say anything how can you use that as an argument for his promos not being the same


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

...And people are _still_ shitting on Punk and this entire angle? Punk crashing Comic Con is one of the most clever things they've ever done.



Amber B said:


> God he is the most attractive unattractive man I've probably ever seen. Swoon.


Can't even deny it. I would. And he wouldn't even have to call afterwards.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> I think that the Straight Edge vs 101 Proof would be incredible. Consider that Punk has dreamt of this storyline since he was 15...you know he has something planned.


oh well if punk wants then yeah....

but i wont be expecting any great promo between the two.

austin would be getting owned for the most part.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> ...And people are _still_ shitting on Punk and this entire angle? Punk crashing Comic Con is one of the most clever things they've ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even deny it. I would. And he wouldn't even have to call afterwards.


:lmao
Punk is a hit it and quit it for me.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

"Beer!"
"Pepsi!"
"Tequila!"
"Pepsi!"
"Vodka!"
"Pepsi...TWIST!"


----------



## Ray

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> ...And people are _still_ shitting on Punk and this entire angle? Punk crashing Comic Con is one of the most clever things they've ever done.
> 
> 
> *
> Can't even deny it. I would. And he wouldn't even have to call afterwards.*


GLAAD approves of this comment (Y)


----------



## Mike`

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Loved CM Punk showing up at Comic Con, hopefully a lot of the casual fans find a way to see these videos because this non-WWE TV storyline could work great.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Lol at the Comic-Con footage. Can't believe a wrestling angle has continued off-screen. This never happens at all in pro wrestling. I'm impressed and loving it!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

By the way, I've legit watched that Comic Con video over ten times now.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> why would you use this as an example when austin doesnt really say anything how can you use that as an argument for his promos not being the same


He wanted to prove that he has an awful sense of humour.


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Stanford said:


> He wanted to prove that he has an awful sense of humour.


since when is the other guy suppose to laugh when being insulted


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> By the way, I've legit watched that Comic Con video over ten times now.


I'm getting there watched it about 5 times now, just so unreal how good Punk (and this storyline) is.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



iamloco724 said:


> since when is the other guy suppose to laugh when being insulted


Oh for Christs sake, this board...


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Stanford said:


> Oh for Christs sake, this board...


sarcasm i suppose lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I love how the WWE Championship is being shown importance throughout this whole storyline, which they have been lacking for a couple of years. That's what made the WWE Championship match at MITB so classic and epic because it was about.....the title as opposed to this year's Wrestlemania where the title was the backburner of a Rock/Cena feud.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Can someone tell me,is that a Cubs hat he is wearing?


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

ya, old school cubs. for some reason, i thought it was the brewers, but i checked, its the cubs.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Amber B said:


> :lmao
> Punk is a hit it and quit it for me.


More like a hit it and hit it and hit it and hit it and THEN quit it... and maybe just one more hit.




psx71 said:


> GLAAD approves of this comment (Y)


I love how wrestling fans are supposedly male by default :lmao




Winning™;10009270 said:


> I love how the WWE Championship is being shown importance throughout this whole storyline, which they have been lacking for a couple of years. That's what made the WWE Championship match at MITB so classic and epic because it was about.....the title as opposed to this year's Wrestlemania where the title was the backburner of a Rock/Cena feud.


Same here! The title looks like a million bucks right now. I hope they don't go through with Cena vs Rock for it. Give somebody else that spot, it's not like Cena and Rock need it for the match to be a success or to have meaning. I'm hoping Punk holds on to it through to Wrestlemania and faces the Royal Rumble winner.

Fantasy booking time...

I would love for Trips to bring in a suprise Superstar for the RR and have him enter at number 30 and win. And it's none other than DUN DUN DUNNNN.... Seth Rollins! He and Punk could have one hell of a match, and you could establish a new Superstar at the same time!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brawling_Maniac said:


> dont go lol lol lolololol
> 
> austin was indeed entertaining during tough enough ... but what did he do on raw???
> 
> nothing absolutely nothing!
> 
> punk would own him in seconds.


Except we did see austin in a promo together and Austin owned him. Owned him backwards, if you will.


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> I love how the WWE Championship is being shown importance throughout this whole storyline, which they have been lacking for a couple of years. That's what made the WWE Championship match at MITB so classic and epic because it was about.....the title as opposed to this year's Wrestlemania where the title was the backburner of a Rock/Cena feud.


This 100%, over the past month the WWE title has been made to look more important than it has done for years, every single thing has revolved around the title so far and they're finally bringing some prestige back to it.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> More like a hit it and hit it and hit it and hit it and THEN quit it... and maybe just one more hit.


QFT.

Just had to quote that.


----------



## MorningBell4

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> I love how wrestling fans are supposedly male by default :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks. I am a pretty big fan of wrestling, have been for quite some time. Just getting on the forums now, but I have already seen it as being so male dominated, they forget about us sometimes. And I don't like the Divas, BTW.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



psx71 said:


> GLAAD approves of this comment (Y)


tank's a bird, i think. el oh el.


----------



## MorningBell4

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

And I obviously haven't learned how to quote yet. Sorry about that.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Ryder getting more love

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I bet Ryder starts taking no more shit and appears randomly against the company's demands doing his gimmick.


----------



## Lien

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Just seen the Comic Con footage.

I'm sorry, but I'm frothing at the gash regarding this storyline. This could be so so good.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



RKO696 said:


> Ryder getting more love
> 
> WOO WOO WOO!!


No surprise. Punk put Ryder over in the latest episode of Art of Wrestling w/ Colt Cabana.

“If I was in charge of WWE, the things I would do.. you'd be a millionaire"


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

i think the punk vs. austin match would be a dream. the storyline would just write itself. i just worry that austin is too far past his prime to really cap it off in a match. i'm cool with that. i've never been for dragging legends back just because they were so awesome in their day. at least not for wrestling matches. 

the hhh/punk feud could be a more long-term impactful feud that splinters and affects other things. it has the potential to be huge.

i just love this storyline. in this modern age of technology to advance the feud away from TV, in basically hit and runs is the way to go. i don't think any wrestler has more steam behind him right now than punk. the wrestling world is just buzzing over all this.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****






Another great video. "I'll just call Beth and get it from her." :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



> The interruption came at the end of a Q&A with Triple H, Rey Mysterio and surprise guest Bret Hart, who appeared to show off his new Hart Foundation-era action figure. The highlight of Hart's appearance came when a crying baby kept drowning him out on the mic. Cool and collected, Bret said, "Someone should move Shawn Michaels to the back."
> 
> All three superstars took questions from the crowd along with members of the writing staff.
> 
> Notes from the Q&A:
> 
> Rey's favorite time period of WWE television was the Attitude Era (late 90s)
> Triple H was very popular with the crowd and had some humorous back-and-forth with some of the fans during the Q&A.
> Triple H emphasized the importance of new blood to his role as Senior VP of Talent Development. He pointed out that the industry was a victim of its own success, and that without smaller territories, there aren't many places where young wrestlers can hone their craft. The burden is on the WWE to both identify AND train the talent.
> When asked who he thought had the "it" factor in today's young stars, Triple H singled our Sheamus, Wade Barrett and John Morrison. A follow-up that name-dropped Zack Ryder got no reaction from the dais.
> All three were asked who they enjoyed working with the most.
> - Bret said his brother Owen, Mr. Perfect and The Undertaker
> - Triple H named Shawn Michaels
> - Rey Mysterio responded with both Psychosis and Eddy Guerrero
> Bret didn't return to the WWE specifically for an action figure, moreso for his recent DVD set. He met a young boy recently who had never seen him wrestle, despite having all his action figures, so Bret felt the need to preserve his legacy for younger fans. He didn't want the sour end to his WWE career to paint the rest of it, which was successful and amicable with the company.
> 
> When asked what they'd like to see of the action figure line, Bret said he'd like to see a figure for Owen. Rey praised the details on the figures and looked forward to seeing them continue to improve. Triple H gave a very corporate answer about appreciating the work Mattel did...then added that his figure's nose could be a bit smaller. Writer Brian Gerwitz said he'd like to see an Undertaker/Triple H Wrestlemania two-pack, along with (jokingly) a multiple-Doink The Clown set. Triple H suggested a WWE Writers set, complete with a Mr. McMahon figure that calls them all idiots.
> 
> All three paid tribute to "Macho Man" Randy Savage. Triple H and Rey didn't have the opportunity to work with him but had high praise for the man as a pioneer in the sport. Bret told a story about one of their matches together, and noted Savage's professionalism and big heart. Although many credit Hart and Shawn Michaels with paving the way for smaller superstars, he credits the Macho Man as a heavy influence.


:lmao @ John Morrison having *it*.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Probably the best quality video so far. At least I know now who shouted out Luke Gallows.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> "I'll just call Beth and get it from her." :lmao


I didn't hear that in the video


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What does Morrison have, except a six pack?...............no ****.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

lol, triple h had a pretty good comeback at the end...getting personal now, just waiting for punk to call him "paul"


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Lovin the comic vid...Bit stupid dumping all the Punk threads together I wouldn't of even heard about it if my mate hadn't posted it on FB....


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> What does Morrison have, except a six pack?...............no ****.


Bad mic skills, an irritating smirk, an even more irritating girlfriend and furry boots?

Oh and the ability to do flippy shit I guess.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Morrison's got solid in ring skills. He was having good matches before the parkour gimmick thing. Fucking hate the parkour stuff. I understand him doing some high flying spots but it just sounds dumb.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Another great video. "I'll just call Beth and get it from her." :lmao


Didn't catch that one in the other videos :lmao more exchanges between these two, please.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

:lmao at the kid of the blue's reaction after Punk nailed HHH with the Steph line.



TankOfRate said:


> Bad mic skills, an irritating smirk, an even more irritating girlfriend and furry boots?
> 
> Oh and the ability to do flippy shit I guess.


And bedazzled abs. Don't forget about the bedazzled abs.

He's good for a high flyer but nothing that Sin Cara or Evan Bourne can't do better.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yeah, his ring work is good, I'll give him that. It's just wayyyyy too easy to rip on him.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I don't really mind him. He's good in the ring and it's not like he hogs up much mic time. Puts on good matches against other guys that I like so he doesn't bother me much.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



greendayedgehead said:


> Bothers me that that's DBryan's nickname, because that always makes me think of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me think of childhood, and then I get nostalgic and emotional and it's all a messy affair.


bleh you still must be in your mid teens if that's what you watched as a kid

you know what's nostalgic? angry beavers, rocko's modern life, monsters, cousin skeeter, etc


----------



## Tedious

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I like Morrison. He is a smooth highflyer in the ring and his mic skills don't bother me to the extent they bother people on here.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What does Punk shout out when he's making his way to the ring?


----------



## Ray

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> What does Punk shout out when he's making his way to the ring?


"IT'S CLOBBERIN TIME!"


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> What does Punk shout out when he's making his way to the ring?


It's clobberin time


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I didn't hear that in the video


It's really hard to hear since everyone's cheering, but it happened a couple seconds after Punk finished his last line and was walking out. 

It could be interesting to see these two have promo battles... Punk destroyed Triple H in this one, but Triple H's line after Punk asked Triple H how it was in fantasy land had me loling... although Punk did immediately discredit it by basically saying being unemployed is awesome. 

That crowd was crazy for Punk as well. It almost wasn't fair for Triple H.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Wow, I don't care if this sounds GLAAD or not, but I'm completely in love with this storyline and especially Punk!!!
This is absolutely amazing!!! Finally!

Ok, I think I'm all caught up with what went down at Comic-Con, but I haven't been through all the new pages or threads yet, 
so I don't know if Punk has had that interview on the ESPN Podcast; has that happened yet??


----------



## JDman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Triple H is the man. So is Punk. But Trips will win in the long run.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



EBboy™ said:


> It's really hard to hear since everyone's cheering, but it happened a couple seconds after Punk finished his last line and was walking out.
> 
> It could be interesting to see these two have promo battles... Punk destroyed Triple H in this one, but Triple H's line after Punk asked Triple H how it was in fantasy land had me loling... although Punk did immediately discredit it by basically saying being unemployed is awesome.
> 
> That crowd was crazy for Punk as well. It almost wasn't fair for Triple H.


triple h is one of the best trash talkers in the business.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbVpS6JnniE


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Another great video. "I'll just call Beth and get it from her." :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> triple h is one of the best trash talkers in the business.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbVpS6JnniE


HHH and Edge's exchange is epic. :lmao

"I took a nap for 20 minutes and missed the whole thing"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> triple h is one of the best trash talkers in the business.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbVpS6JnniE


Triple H has some hilarious one-liners, I'll give him that. That's why I've liked him as a face since 2006, because as a face he gets more lines in which enables him to own his competitor, and his delivery on them is his best delivery on anything he does imo. I find his one-line sarcastic humor up there.

I do love that promo though. Edge absolutely tore shit up on the mic there (also lmao at "hip-hop bling bling ass"), Triple H had some great lines, such as "I took a nap for 20 minutes and missed the whole thing", and Cena neatly rolled up the segment at the end. It was actually a pretty damn interesting 3-way feud.


----------



## will94

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The DVD cover for MITB has been released, and it's wonderful:


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



will94 said:


> The DVD cover for MITB has been released, and it's wonderful:


I'm praying Punk's segments are on there too. If not I'm sure they'll be on the best of Raw '11 DVD though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The shoot promo HAS to be on there.

Beautiful cover because that's all that needs to be said about the PPV.


----------



## will94

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

No promos, just an interview with Daniel Bryan.

However, a Blu-Ray version is listed at BestBuy.com, while it's not certain it will be released, it may have the promos on it.


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

comic con vid now has over 100K views in less than 12 hours. you have our attention, WWE.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This is like a Batman Dark Knight Rising viral campaign. But as a feud. It's awesome.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I can't stop thinking about wrestling

FUck you punk I got stuff to do


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



kokepepsi said:


> I can't stop thinking about wrestling
> 
> FUck you punk I got stuff to do


My goodness, I feel the exact same way!!! It's insane! 
I just can't stop thinking about it, completely ridiculous but completely awesome!


----------



## METTY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm lost... who is "Beth" that HHH is referring too?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Beth Pheonix?


----------



## Dub

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



METTY said:


> I'm lost... who is "Beth" that HHH is referring too?


Cm Punk is dating Beth Phoenix


----------



## METTY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



DubC said:


> Cm Punk is dating Beth Phoenix


Oh, ok...thanks, I was not aware they were dating.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



DubC said:


> Cm Punk is dating Beth Phoenix


The lucky son of a...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



METTY said:


> I'm lost... who is "Beth" that HHH is referring too?


Phoenix. Her and Punk are dating.

EDIT - A bit too late I see.


----------



## Dub

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm starting to think we might get Rey vs Punk vs Cena at Summerslam, It would be awesome. I cant wait to go!!!!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



DubC said:


> I'm starting to think we might get Rey vs Punk vs Cena at Summerslam, It would be awesome. I cant wait to go!!!!


You're going? That's awesome.

I would prefer Cena vs Punk, but his inclusion wouldn't bother me too much.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I hope not. Because then Rey will pull off the "unexpected" win. Punk was able to beat one Superman but two? No chance in hell.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk really needs to stay out of a WWE ring for a while. Stay in the public image and everything but it would just seem stupid if he were to just show up a few weeks after he quit.

And I am buying MITB on DVD for sure.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So at what point does everyone expect Cabana to debut and help out Punkster?


----------



## finalnight

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk is on the front page of ESPN.com

I think Vince got that mainstream visibility he likes so much.


----------



## Dub

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



King Kenny said:


> You're going? That's awesome.
> 
> I would prefer Cena vs Punk, but his inclusion wouldn't bother me too much.


Yeah I go my tix in feb, 3rd row had camera side . They can do Punk vs Cena but I would think they won't let Cena get pinned again, they need a fall guy to keep Punk credible.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



DubC said:


> Cm Punk is dating Beth Phoenix


That hasn't been confirmed anywhere (at least I haven't seen it confirmed).

As far as I know, it was just a rumour, but maybe someone here can post a confirmation, if I missed it.

EDIT: Nevermind, just saw it. Wow...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

dp sry


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



finalnight said:


> CM Punk is on the front page of ESPN.com
> 
> I think Vince got that mainstream visibility he likes so much.


Yeah, read it. Great read. I'll just post it for those who don't want to do the extra typing. 



> The WWE's recent CM Punk angle was the most brilliantly executed storyline in recent wrestling history. Starting with a candid "shoot" interview on Monday Night Raw, Punk parlayed his impending free agency into something more significant: He transformed himself into the People's Champ, a carefree renegade who aired real-life gripes with Vince McMahon's company in his "fake" interviews. The sport (you're damned right I called it a sport) always works best when it straddles that real/fake line and makes you think, "Wait a second, what the hell am I watching?" No wrestler straddled that line better than CM Punk these past few weeks. In the words of our own David Shoemaker, Punk mastered the art of the "worked shoot."1
> 
> Last Sunday's Money In The Bank pay-per-view — held in Chicago, Punk's hometown — cemented his superstardom and nudged him towards the mainstream. After outlasting John Cena in 45 grueling minutes to capture the WWE title, Punk hopped into the crowd right before McMahon and his flunkies reclaimed the belt. Only an hour from hitting the open market (or so we were expected to believe), Punk scurried up the steps as fans happily slapped his back, stopping atop the lower section and holding up his championship belt triumphantly. Say what you want about wrestling, but this was a moment. So was the whole match, actually. I can't remember the last wrestling crowd that stood for an entire match, or reacted to every big spot like the Cameron Crazies during a crucial home game against North Carolina.
> 
> Lost in the aftermath (and all the questions about Punk's future, as well as where this storyline is going) was Punk's actual entrance for that match.
> 
> Those initial two minutes set the tone for everything that followed: the crowd chanting "C-M PUNK! C-M PUNK! C-M PUNK!" and waiting for his music, the first sounds of the song itself (blistering guitars), then a singer screaming (the signature hook), then Punk slowly ambling from the back and milking the cheers. And finally, a lull as Punk crouched, followed by the music ratcheting back up as Punk cupped his hands and screamed … and the crowd exploding a second time as Punk pumped his fist. You can't bang out a wrestling entrance much better than that.
> 
> In more than 30 years of following wrestling, the first time I can remember an entrance song mattering was when Hulk Hogan rejoined the WWF in 1983. Coming off Hulk's iconic appearance as Thunderlips, McMahon piggybacked that visibility by using Survivor's "Eye of the Tiger" (the Rocky III theme, as any AMC junkie will tell you) for Hogan's entrances. You can't say Hogan invented entrance music because Gorgeous George used "Pomp and Circumstance" once upon a time; even the Fabulous Freebirds predated Hogan's music by a couple of years. (They used Lynyrd Skynyrd's "Free Bird," a counterproductive choice unless they wanted fans to think everyone was getting stoned.) But Hogan was the first to capitalize on the potential of entrance music.
> 
> Back then, good guys jogged from backstage, waved to the crowd like Richie Cunningham and pumped their fists upon stepping into the ring. Bad guys strutted out, unleashed a slew of "I can't believe how good I am" head-nodding, climbed through the ropes and pretended to be revolted by the crowd's jeers. Nobody deviated from those two tactics. (Here's a clip of a 1980 title match between Hogan and Bob Backlund if you don't believe me.) Once Hogan started crushing his "Eye of the Tiger" entrances and perfecting the finger-pointing/eye-bulging/shirt-ripping routine, it dwarfed everyone else's entrances so dramatically that the mindset changed overnight. Suddenly, everyone needed their own music. In retrospect, Hogan's song worked perfectly because of its recognizable hook at the beginning ("Da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da … DAH! DAH DAH DA! DAH DAH DA! DAH DAH DAHHHHHHHHHH"), then the energy of the song itself (pretty consistent, no dips), so really, we owe the wrestling entrance boom to Sly Stallone more than anyone.2
> 
> "Eye of the Tiger" launched a two-year free-for-all of wrestlers copying Hogan with mainstream entrance songs such as Rush's "Tom Sawyer"(Kerry Von Erich), ZZ Top's "Sharp Dressed Man" (Jimmy Garvin) , Queen's "Another One Bites The Dust" (Junkyard Dog), George Thorogood's "Bad to the Bone" (Chris Adams and Gino Hernandez), Cyndi Lauper's "Girls Just Want to Have Fun" (Wendi Richter), Bruce Springsteen's "Born In The U.S.A." (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham)3, and the best of them all, the Alan Parsons Project's "SIRIUS" (Ricky Steamboat).4 (And I didn't even mention two obscure-but-awesome movie theme song choices: Ric Flair's using "2001: A Space Odyssey" theme or Midnight Express' going with music from Midnight Express.) I wish this era could have lasted forever. Unfortunately, music companies started saying, "Hey, wait … you're going to pay us rights fees for that, right?"
> 
> Uh-oh.
> 
> Vince McMahon moved quickly, like always, creating an original theme song for Hogan that everyone despised, inadvertently proving that pounding piano music can't work for wrestling entrances. (That fiasco ended up costing poor John Tesh millions when everything was said and done.) Needing a quick fix, Vince hijacked Rotundo/Windham's entrance music and gave it to Hogan. Their song? The soon-to-be-immortal "Real American," a patriotic ditty that the White House should consider blaring before every Obama speech.
> 
> When it comes crashing down, and it hurts inside
> Ya gotta take a stand, it don't help to hide
> Well, you hurt my friends and you hurt my pride
> I gotta be a man — I can't let it slide
> I am a real American
> Fight for the rights of every man
> I am a real American
> Fight for what's right, fight for your life!
> 
> USA! USA! USA!5 That song officially ushered in the "Let's Create Original Songs For Every Wrestler" era, which launched a year earlier with 1985's The Wrestling Album but needed another decade to evolve into a consistently listenable form. We learned four valuable lessons about entrance music over that time:
> 
> 1. You have to be careful of crippling someone's gimmick with shitty entrance music. Even after all these years, the WWE hasn't totally learned this lesson — as evidenced by Mr. Kennedy's career imploding because they saddled him with such an atrocious theme song, you could almost hear fans pleading during the chorus, "Just get to the ring! GET TO THE RING!"
> 
> 2. Just from hearing the first 1.75 seconds of the song, the crowd needs to realize instantly who's emerging from backstage — you need a recognizable hook at the top, whether it's the sound of glass shattering, a peculiar guitar riff, a bloodcurdling scream, a motorcycle revving, a gong, a crazed laugh, a quick catch phrase or whatever. It's always amazing to me how many wrestlers ignore this rule. That's right, I'm looking at you, Sheamus.
> 
> 3. You don't want to peak with those first few seconds; the crowd needs to remain jazzed as the wrestler walks towards the ring (and when they bring back the music after the match if he wins). That's why you need a solid chorus, and if you can squeeze in an everything-gets-quiet-then-explodes-again moment during the middle of the song, even better — that opens the door for fireworks, guttural screaming, water-spitting, chest-pounding, syringe-juggling or whatever else might buy a second pop.6
> 
> 4. You shouldn't be afraid to change a superstar's music just because he's a superstar. Like poor Bret Hart, who was saddled with the worst entrance song of the 1990s.The beginning hook worked; the rest sounded like the hideous music cable providers play after a game when the channel reverts to a "Thank you for watching the MLB Package" graphic. Did they ever change it, soup it up, add vocals, anything? God forbid. And by the way, Bret Hart was already boring enough — the last thing he needed was boring music.7
> 
> Hart's song was the bizarro version of the kick-ass song used by his biggest rival, Shawn Michaels, who never gets enough credit for creating wrestling's first great modern entrance. His "Sexy Boy" theme underwent multiple incarnations after the Heartbreak Kid threw tag-team partner Marty Jannetty through a plate-glass window; you could say HBK's career ebbed and flowed with his entrance music. When he was carrying Jannetty as part of the Rockers, their mullets were just as terrible as their theme (this excruciating heavy metal song). Once Michaels turned heel in 1992, they created "Sexy Boy" for him … and let's just say that the first version hasn't aged too well. (It sounds like the Backstreet Boys recording a B-side single with Slash.) By 1994, they worked out most of the kinks (watch this version if only for the funny promos at the top); by 1997, the song had been extended into two effective minutes with a blistering guitar solo near the end.
> 
> Unsatisfied, Michaels became the Bo Jackson of wrestling entrance songs, forming D-Generation X with Triple H and unveiling an all-time classic called "Break It Down". Within a few months, they were interspersing video footage with their actual entrance, incorporating signature wrinkles (their group crotch-chop and Triple H's water spray/spit), extending past the song with Michaels screaming, "Cut the music!" and Triple H doing his "Let's get ready to suck it!" riff, and then — assuming the New Age Outlaws were there as well — weaving in Jesse James' spot-on introductions and Bad Ass Billy Gunn's plea for the crowd to scream, "SUCK IT!"8 Each DX entrance had roughly the same beats, almost like the song itself, only nobody cared. Fans just wanted to scream at their prompts. Like they were attending the Rocky Horror Picture Show or something. They enjoyed that experience more than the actual match.
> 
> So that's how we got here. Starting with DX, the next 14 years became something of a heyday for wrestling entrances. The WWE opened their wallets for original music (owning everything, of course), released a new album of theme songs nearly every year (we're up to 10 total)9 and finagled things so that entrances became synonymous with the characters themselves. My friend Grande (a fan since 1980 like me) believes these entrances assumed greater importance in recent years because of the homogenization of the wrestling industry. Even if there's more talent than ever, these guys look the same, wrestle the same, hit the same beats, take the same bumps, jump back and forth between TV shows … it's just becoming harder for anyone to stand out.10 For instance, Sunday's Money In The Bank featured two chaotic multiwrestler ladder matches with so many reckless spots that, three days later, I can't remember who did what. And the degree of difficulty keeps climbing to the point that we're three years away from someone falling off a 35-foot ladder into a hot tub filled with nails and broken glass. Back when Mick Foley was taking those suicidal risks, he stood out. Now, 20 guys are taking them.
> 
> So entrances have become a wrestler's only chance to steal everyone's attention for a set length of time, a mindset that's even trickled into other mediums. Baseball closers and hitters use entrance music, as do UFC fighters and more than a few boxers. Bill Clinton came out to Fleetwood Mac's "Don't Stop" during the 2008 Democratic convention — a callback to when they used that song for his 1992 campaign; it was a little like Hulk Hogan returning with "Real American" blaring behind him, only if "Real American" was a toothless, sexually ambiguous soft rock song. We're still a few years away from David Stern using music for his NBA Draft entrances (I vote for "How You Like Me Now" by The Heavy), but I wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> Anyway, that's how we landed in Chicago with Punk's epic entrance last Sunday, with the crowd knowing exactly what to expect … but totally eating it up, anyway. Where does Punk rank among the best "modern" entrances from 1997 to 2011? Here's one man's list in descending order …
> 
> HONORABLE MENTIONS
> 
> "I WALK ALONE" (BATISTA)
> 
> An awful heavy metal song that's built around a prolonged lull at the 30-second mark … which actually, turns out to be a good thing, because it allows for five seconds of fireworks and a (possibly PED-induced) screaming seizure from Batista.11 I'm all for fireworks and (possibly PED-induced) screaming seizures. I also like how the song abruptly ends, like the guy who wrote it told his bandmates, "Look, Vince told me 30 seconds of heavy guitar, then a five-second lull, but he didn't really tell me anything beyond that … screw it, let's just wrap it up."
> 
> "ASS MAN" (BILLY GUNN)
> 
> Look, it's not like I don't appreciate a song that starts with the hook, "I'm an ass man!" and includes the chorus, "Cuz I'm an ass man … yeahhhhh!" I would never marginalize classic lyrics like "I love to love 'em … I love to kick 'em … I love to shove 'em … I love to stick 'em" and "So many asses, so little time, only a tight one can stop me on a dime." And I wouldn't want to seem unsupportive of someone who renamed himself "Mr. Ass," wore "Mr. Ass" on his shorts and basically built an entire gimmick around asses. But how far are you going with an "Ass Man" theme song and gimmick? Are you really holding the WWE title for five years? I think this is why Billy Gunn made my wife a grande caramel low-fat macchiato last week.
> 
> "VOODOO CHILD" (HULK HOGAN)
> 
> "ENTER SANDMAN" (THE SANDMAN)
> 
> Docking these points because they happened in the WCW (now defunct — as far as I'm concerned, if you lost the Monday Night Wars, you lose in this column as well) and ECW (also defunct), and because they cheated by using real songs by Jimi Hendrix and Metallica. On the other hand … Jimi Hendrix and Metallica! Have there ever been two cooler songs for a wrestling entrance? Hogan's entrance gets additional points for his stunning villain swerve, the goofiness of his colored beard and the ingenuity of that New World Order angle. Sandman's entrance gets additional points for eliciting such a frenzied response from those ECW crowds, for incorporating props such as sticks and beer, for ripping off Mariano Rivera, and for inspiring the announcer in that clip to say with a straight face, "This might be the most inebriated we've ever seen the Sandman."12
> 
> "UNTITLED" (GOLDBERG)
> 
> Gets demoted to honorable mention for its lack of ingenuity (he used his same entrance blueprint from WCW) and the lack of a decent song (it sounds like a FOX NFL broadcast theme gone horribly wrong). But give him credit for the whole "follow me with your cameras as I walk through backstage like a boxer and the crowd sings "Golllllllldberg … Golllllllldberg" idea, as well as the "what if I stood dangerously close to two tons of fireworks and emerged from a haze of fire and smoke?" brainstorm, and of course, his "after those fireworks go off, I think I'll do some screaming, some fist pumps, some awkward karate kicks and maybe even lose my balance and fall backwards" wrinkle. Goldberg proved irrefutably that anyone can become a superstar as long as they have a great entrance and 1½ moves.
> 
> "MY TIME IS NOW" (JOHN CENA)
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> "GRAVEYARD SYMPHONY" (UNDERTAKER)
> 
> You can't argue with the first 35 seconds or so: It's creepy, it sets the tone ("this guy buries bodies"), there's fire involved … and yet, there always comes a point with Undertaker's entrances when he's near the ring walking at that same methodical pace and you're thinking, "All right, this is getting a little weird, speed it up, buddy." They spruced it up over the years with fireballs at the beginning, fireworks in the ring, Undertaker emerging from fire pits and basically anything that involved the word "fire" (with Undertaker even accidentally catching on fire once), but could never sustain the momentum.
> 
> In my opinion, this is the single most overrated wrestling entrance. You know how we know it didn't totally work? For two years, Undertaker was reinvented as the "American Bad Ass" and given the Limp Bizkit song "Rollin'," leading to this WrestleMania 19 entrance when Limp Bizkit sang the song live and Undertaker drove a motorcycle towards the ring while wearing bandanas and a leather jacket. Did it make sense for the Prince of Darkness to suddenly become a motorcycle-riding *******? Hold on, I'll answer that question for you … NO!!!!! No, it didn't! What the hell were they thinking? Within a few years, Undertaker returned to his underworld roots and every wrestling fan agreed to pretend that the American Bad Ass era never happened. But it did. It's on YouTube and everything. For that historic misstep, I'm demoting "Graveyard Symphony" to honorable mention.
> 
> "S.O.S." (KOFI KINGSTON)
> 
> The happiest of the WWE's entrance songs — with its rasta/rap feel, it makes you feel like you're sitting on a beach sipping a poorly made tropical drink and wondering where you left your passport the night before. And there are fireworks!13 My toughest omission.
> 
> THE TOP 12
> 
> 12. "THE GAME" (TRIPLE-H)
> 
> I'm torn on this one. The song itself is appalling — just someone screaming in a raspy voice, "It's all about the Game" over and over again and making you feel like you're trapped in the cellar during a Saw movie. Your eyes start glazing over after about 25 seconds. But you have to give Triple H credit for (a) having a second nickname for his nickname ("The Game"), (b) coming up with a song titled after that nickname (tough to pull off), (c) doing everything possible to spruce up the entrance (like the hammer/window routine in the link from WrestleMania 25 above), (d) mastering the posing/seizure/"I am literally BURSTING with PEDs!!!!" trifecta upon entering the ring,14 and (e) perfecting his water spit to the point that "Triple H water spit" has 141 results on YouTube. Add everything up and I'm giving Triple H the win with this line: 7.1 IP, 8 H, 4 ER, 9 K, 5 BB, 141 pitches.
> 
> 11. "OH HELL YEAH" (STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN)
> 10. "IF YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING" (THE ROCK)
> 
> These were basically the same two songs: Killer hooks at the top (Austin's broken glass, the Rock's "If you smellllllllllll … what the Rock is cooking!") followed by 45 seconds of dreary music that almost sounds like the same eight-second song on a loop. To their credit, both guys bolted for the ring as fast as possible so they could fast-forward to their signature ploys: Austin climbed each turnbuckle and waved his middle fingers at fans (for some reason, they always enjoyed this), while the Rock cut the music short and launched into his, "Finally the Rock has COME BACK TO (FILL IN THE CITY)." Great beginning, great end, lousy middle. Just good enough to crack the top 12, nothing more.
> 
> 9. "NO CHANCE IN HELL" (VINCE MCMAHON)
> 
> Vince's over-the-top entrance swagger/strut always slays me — I don't know how someone can walk like that without blowing out both of their ACLs. In general, it's just a really smart entrance with a good chorus ("You've got … NO CHANCE!!!! NO CHANCE IN HELL!!!!") that accomplishes its objective … namely, that any wrestling novice could watch Vince's entrance and conclude, "He's the boss, he's cocky and I shouldn't like him."15
> 
> 8. "WHAT'S UP?" (R-TRUTH)
> 
> Kudos to R-Truth for (a) singing the song live every time, (b) selling the shit out of it, and (c) tapping into every wrestling fan's desire to mindlessly repeat a two-word chorus like "What's up?" for as long as you keep prompting them. It's a really fun two minutes.16 My only issue is with the song itself, which features the most impossible-to-understand lyrics since "Yellow Ledbetter." As far as I can tell, the lyrics go like this …
> 
> Y'all know what time it is
> Let's crank it up!
> Dgdgshjs jcjfjufjjj pqpqpzhfdhj papfrhfrhfhf what's up
> Bbbdkdkd mmmmmmsmam hkkhldl nmdsmdmdmd what's up
> What's up? What's up? What's up? What's up?
> Dgdgshjs jcjfjufjjj pqpqpzhfdhj papfrhfrhfhf what's up
> Bbbdkdkd mmmmmmsmam hkkhldl nmdsmdmdmd what's up
> What's up? What's up? What's up? What's up?
> 
> … so you can hear the crowd mumbling every other lyric except for "What's up?" (which they invariably scream). Although, maybe that was R-Truth's plan — to confuse fans with every lyric other than "What's up?" so they'd be more excited for each "What's up?" prompt. I need to think about this some more.
> 
> 7. "THIS FIRE BURNS" (CM PUNK)
> We covered this one already.
> 
> 6. "SEXY BOY" (SHAWN MICHAELS)
> 5. "BREAK IT DOWN" (DX)
> 
> These, too. I ranked "Break It Down" higher for two reasons: it's probably the most ripped-off entrance song in wrestling history (how many variations of the "starts slow and mysterious, then kicks in quickly with a loud chorus" formula have we heard?), and it's a good enough song that I bought WWF: The Music, Vol. 3 in 1998 just to crank it in my car a few times. (Thinking.) I probably shouldn't have just admitted that.
> 
> 4. "ON THIS DAY" (EDGE)
> 
> Was this song legitimately good or am I crazy? On this day … I see clearly … everything has come to liiiiiiiiiiiiiiife. It's so good that Edge dumped another quality entrance song ("You Think You Know Me") for this one, almost like a rich dude upgrading luxury cars or something. I know I already have an M3, but I love that Maybach! "On This Day" worked so beautifully that it inspired a Great Moments In Entrance Song History moment: Edge's saying goodbye on Smackdown earlier this year by standing in the ring, then asking if it would be OK if he performed his entrance one last time … and doing it! This actually happened. Can you imagine Mariano Rivera retiring from the Yankees, standing on the mound one last time and asking the crowd, "Hey guys, what if I ran back to the bullpen, then entered the game to 'Enter Sandman' one last time … would you be cool with that?"
> 
> 3. "BREATHE" (AL SNOW)
> 
> I'm breaking every pre-established rule with this pick: It's a commercial song (The Prodigy's "Breathe"), it happened in the ECW (not WWE), and it involves wrestler who didn't have a long-lasting impact … but you know what? Al Snow was pure magic in 1998 and nobody can tell me differently. Anyone who can blend electronic music with mannequin heads and sway an entire crowd to chant "Head! Head! Head! Head!" deserves the rules to be bent.17
> 
> 2. "UNTITLED" (NEW AGE OUTLAWS)
> 
> This was too good for its own good — fans loved it so much that the Outlaws (Jesse James and Bad Ass Billy Gunn18) felt obligated to stick to the same script every time. You had the guitar hook at the top (you knew it was them right away), then James screaming, "Ohhhhhhhhhh, you didn't know? Your ass better callllllllllllll somebodyyyyyyy!" and everyone going ballistic. The song wasn't that creative, so James ad-libbed for the next 35 seconds to kill time before doing his fake-announcer routine in the ring … which, by the way, went over so well that the fans shouted every word along with him, capped off by everyone screaming in unison, "The NEW … AGE … OUTLAWS!!!!!" And just when you thought it was over, Gunn grabbed the mic and yelled, "And if you're not down with that, I got two words for you … SUCK IT!!!!!"
> 
> You're not going to believe this, but wrestling fans liked screaming "SUCK IT!" So much that the New Age Outlaws became trapped by their entrance — even after it became stale, they had to keep doing it the same exact way, leading to the first case of a fantastic entrance definitively affecting two career trajectories.19 By the way, Jesse James could come waltzing through my front door right now yelling, "Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, you didn't know?" and I'd be 110 percent fired up without even knowing what was happening or how he got there. I wish my wife had thought of this for my 40th birthday party.
> 
> 1. "BREAK THE WALLS DOWN" (CHRIS JERICHO)
> 
> That's a link from Jericho's WWE debut in 1999. In the span of two minutes, he steals the crowd's attention from The Rock with a "COUNTDOWN TO THE MILLENNIUM" video (bonus points for getting Jerry Lawler to stammer, "What? What?"), followed by the lights going dark (always a winner), then fireworks (ditto), then a really catchy song with a quick hook kicking in ("Break the wall downnnnnnnnnn"), then his name flashing on the video screen (huge pop as everyone says, "Good God, it's Chris Jericho! He's here!") … and then, he keeps it going by milking the "standing still with my arms out while facing the other direction" move (one of my all-time favorites), unleashing his soon-to-be signature "Welcome to Raw … is … JERICHO!" line (more cheers), then pulling a second signature pose (slightly hunched over, staring at the crowd defiantly) with the song cranking behind him. From there, he establishes his "Y2J" theme (a clever play on the whole Y2K scare) and a general expectation of ensuing anarchy.
> 
> This entrance nails every point on my checklist: great use of video, great hook at the top, great posing, some underlying emotion (WWE fans felt like Jericho was underutilized at WCW, so they cheered extra-hard as something of an Eff You to the other guys), fireworks, a catch phrase … really, it's the G.O.A.T. of wrestling entrances. Throw in his in-ring skills (top-notch) and I would have wagered anything at that specific moment that Chris Jericho was going to become a superduperstar. Didn't quite happen.
> 
> That's the thing about wrestling — momentum ebbs and flows, fans get bored easily, everyone's always looking for the Next Guy. Twelve years ago, it was Chris Jericho. Right now, it's CM Punk. We'll see if he can hold on for the ride.
> 
> Bill Simmons is the Editor in Chief of Grantland and the author of the recent New York Times no. 1 best-seller The Book of Basketball, now out in paperback with new material and a revised Hall of Fame Pyramid. For every Simmons column and podcast, log on to Grantland. Follow him on Twitter and check out his new home on Facebook.


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



finalnight said:


> CM Punk is on the front page of ESPN.com
> 
> I think Vince got that mainstream visibility he likes so much.


It can't get any better than this. I never thought I would see WWE in the front page of ESPN again.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Read that article earlier today on here, but had NO IDEA IT WAS ON THE FRONT PAGE!
I don't ever go to ESPN (not that BIG into other sports) but that's just extremely awesome!!!
WOW!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Just saw Punk invade comic con vid, funny shit. LOL.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Shit, double post.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Really hope this begins to snowball even more... it is such a great angle and Punk is just on fire.




swagger_ROCKS said:


> Shit, double post.


I don't think most of us mind... that's if we ever stop staring!


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm so glad to see CM Punk make the front page of espn.com. That is something right there. When was the last time that happened? I don't even fricken remember. It also helps that Bill Simmons is obviously a huge wrestling fan from the 80s too. Glad to hear that he still loves wrestling. That article was a great read and had funny jokes too.


----------



## booned

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Aside from the fact that this is a compelling angle, I think there is a more important agenda here. They want more people watching their shows and buying their shit. Genius move by the WWE to get mainstream media interested in wrestling again.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I can't help but just smile for the entirety of Punk's entrance with the fans going insane. As Bill Simmons said, it's a goddamn moment and one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## Dub

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I love the fact that there is so much attention on Punk but I think we shouldn't get ahead of ourselves. I honestly hope that all this attention can translate into a growth in sales, ratings, etc for WWE. It is so early to judge whether or not this will benefit WWE in the long run, it seems they have to re-educate their casual audience to this change.


----------



## Foz

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> I hope not. Because then Rey will pull off the "unexpected" win. Punk was able to beat one Superman but two? No chance in hell.


But admit it, you'd mark the fuck out of your skin if he did. =P


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I hope Punk comes back soon.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Ah cool, front page. It's actually an interesting article and I agree with everything the guy's said


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

July 20th:


> Just got to San Diego. Let's party.


Today:


> Oooooh Los Angeles.


Possible hint? I wonder what he's up to now...


----------



## Heel

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Can't stop thinking about Punk, I'm just sitting around waiting for the next awesome thing he's going to do. I'm like a needy girl waiting for a guy to call.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



MMN said:


> Can't stop thinking about Punk, I'm just sitting around waiting for the next awesome thing he's going to do. I'm like a needy girl waiting for a guy to call.


:lmao this! I can't remember the last time it was this exciting to be a wrestling fan!


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Another great video. *"I'll just call Beth and get it from her."* :lmao


Brilliant. Just brilliant. Damn, I wish he could have got that in while Punk was still there although Punk did the best thing he could have done, dropped an ownage bomb and then left, not giving Trips time to respond lol. This is already so full of win. I'm dying for Raw. And yeah, whoever said about Punk calling Trips Paul, I'm waiting for it too because I think it's a cert to happen.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



MMN said:


> *Can't stop thinking about Punk*, I'm just sitting around waiting for the next awesome thing he's going to do. I'm like a needy girl waiting for a guy to call.


Bit gay.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Bit gay.


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

i wonder if they will release the t shirt from MITB 

i want it!!!


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Bit gay.


Muppet.


----------



## Heel

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Bit gay.


I'm serious bro.


----------



## daryl74

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

so this is how it's going to be summer of punk, without him on t.v..good angle.

punker is going to be everywhere BUT monday night raw..the comic con appearence was LOL, title in his rucksack and all.

again, with a "real-life" event like comic-con ( not even a WWE event), it helps blur the lines of the worked angle here.

hopefully it all leads to simply more people being interested in wrestling, make it cool again, not some dirty secret of being a fan.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Think he's gonna do the podcast with Simmons today, he works in L.A.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yup.. seems as though that tweet with punk saying he was in LA was for the BS report.. Hopefully we get it later today


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



chrispepper said:


> Yup.. seems as though that tweet with punk saying he was in LA was for the BS report.. Hopefully we get it later today


Can't wait for that.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I wonder if they can put this to the actual WWE shows, it'll be a pity if the fans missed out any of these off the show scenes. I could have missed out too if not for somebody creating a thread. Very fun indeed.


----------



## philbrooks223

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

what about now? will he be back for a summerslam match
or only around mania?


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



evoked21 said:


> I wonder if they can put this to the actual WWE shows, it'll be a pity if the fans missed out any of these off the show scenes. I could have missed out too if not for somebody creating a thread. Very fun indeed.


NO! keep this off WWE TV. you wanna keep the illusion of outside the ring reality, by showing it on RAW or SmackDown, it serves no purpose. WWE should keep doing what they are doing, and not mention Punk at all, let the crowd do that.


----------



## Lien

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



philbrooks223 said:


> what about now? will he be back for a summerslam match
> or only around mania?


In between, is my guess. Him at Survivor Series would be awesome.

For the time being, I'm loving the mystery, the surprise, the intrigue this whole angle is causing. Great stuff.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



evoked21 said:


> I wonder if they can put this to the actual WWE shows, it'll be a pity if the fans missed out any of these off the show scenes. I could have missed out too *if not for somebody creating a thread*. Very fun indeed.


Its okay i think 20 other people would have made the same thread just incase you missed it.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Maria talks about what makes Punk so attractive to women:






Starts at about 3:05


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> Maria talks about what makes Punk so attractive to women:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts at about 3:05




Nice to know that they still are in good terms even after their break up.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****






Another angle. Oh the things I'd do.


----------



## Nas

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I would so fuckin do him. (Totally ****)


----------



## Limbo

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I like how both sides can be seen in the right when you change your perspective. CM Punk was right to be upset over being underrated and not properly used for so long and leaves when WWE needs him the most. But Triple H also has the argument that Punk himself is disrespectful to the WWE and it's heritage for not performing. There's actually a bit of depth to this rather than the usual "Rawr. I'm mad" kind of storyline.


----------



## Flik

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Bit gay.


Everyone is gay for CM Punk


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> Maria talks about what makes Punk so attractive to women:
> 
> Starts at about 3:05


Not the fact that he's quite handsome? But yeah I agree you can be as handsome as you want but if your personality stinks no one's gonna like you. Maybe that's why I'm so repelled by Orton.


----------



## Dr S

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Amber B said:


> Another angle. Oh the things I'd do.


cool seeing HHH's side of things. This has got so much potential its unreal, like alot of people are saying I'm thinking about wrestling so much recently. 

Now they've got to develop the rest of the shows aswell to the same standard. And with Kharma recently and Bryan winning the briefcase its looking good.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

As awesome as this angle is, I have a feeling they'll just go the "Oh you aren't preforming so don't cheer him, universe!" rout and completely ignore WHY we cheer him...I hope punk plays the ANTI-HERO and not the heel.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Bit gay.


bet you beat off to christian.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Amber B said:


> Another angle. Oh the things I'd do.


Great video with more angles and such. It seemed like the WWE cameras were on the ball towards the end there so hopefully we'll get some footage of this on Raw. If they don't show it then I'll be pissed. People need to see this dammit!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

........is that grown ass man behind Punk only wearing a cape and some underwear? fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

fuck if punk is gonna show at summerslam I am gonna go broke getting tickets


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Starbuck said:


> Great video with more angles and such. It seemed like the WWE cameras were on the ball towards the end there so hopefully we'll get some footage of this on Raw. If they don't show it then I'll be pissed. People need to see this dammit!!


Maybe they do, but let them find it on Facebook and Twitter. This angle has been done so realistically so far that showing it on Monday would take the realism out of it.

In storyline, Punk is not employed, hence why you're not saying his name on TV. By saying his name on TV and showing him on TV, you're basically telling people "yeah, its a storyline".

I'd show clips from the ComicCon, but I would not show CM Punk confronting Triple H. It immediately removes the realism, in my view.

The video, quite sensationally and shows the power of the internet already has 239,000+ views on YouTube and that will probably be near to 1 million come Monday: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NAvDqglbAE

It doesn't need to be shown on RAW in my view. Let those find it and watch it, if they so wish without WWE unnecessarily showing it on Monday.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I agree. Don't show any Punk footage from Comic Con this Monday. Better yet, don't make any direct or obvious references about Punk for a while. This angle needs to be as real as it can get. Besides, I bet if WWE showed the Comic Con footage without Punk's role, the crowd would chant for Punk anyways seeing as they saw what really went down there. The WWE needs to have the fans WANT Punk more by his absence rather than force him upon us as the anti-hero. Let him be one at his own will and the fans will accept whole more.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think they should show the footage, that way they can somewhat keep CM Punks momentum going, last week they didn't even mention CM Punk and now this coming week they might show the footage which will definitely get a pop. CM Punk is probably not going to show up for a few more weeks so showing the footage will keep his momentum somewhat going till he eventually "crashes" the crowning of the new WWE Champion.

Plus it was Vince McMahon himself who did not want to mention CM Punk, but Triple H is now in charge so he can talk about CM punk all he wants. CM Punk did leave with their championship and Triple H is not going to ignore it. Plus it's not like CM Punk will show up every week on RAW like Cena did when he was fired (which killed the credibility of that storyline lol).

Triple H makes his chairman debut on Monday and he will definitely address the WWE Championship situation by saying CM Punk crashed the comic book con. Then he can say that CM Punk is not a true champion because he left and so on. After that they don't have to mention CM Punk anymore till he returns to RAW again.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I just hope HHH sells this storyline better than he did his Taker feud for Mania. 
Hopefully he doesn't just come out there and talk with no emotion and sound like he doesn't want to be there.
This is going to be super awesome! Ever since Monday ended I've wanted Monday to come again. :lmao 
That's all I'm waiting for.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Chicago Warrior said:


> I think they should show the footage, that way they can somewhat keep CM Punks momentum going, last week they didn't even mention CM Punk and now this coming week they might show the footage which will definitely get a pop. CM Punk is probably not going to show up for a few more weeks so showing the footage will keep his momentum somewhat going till he eventually "crashes" the crowning of the new WWE Champion.
> 
> Plus it was Vince McMahon himself who did not want to mention CM Punk, but Triple H is now in charge so he can talk about CM punk all he wants. CM Punk did leave with their championship and Triple H is not going to ignore it. Plus it's not like CM Punk will show up every week on RAW like Cena did when he was fired (which killed the credibility of that storyline lol).
> 
> Triple H makes his chairman debut on Monday and he will definitely address the WWE Championship situation by saying CM Punk crashed the comic book con. Then he can say that CM Punk is not a true champion because he left and so on. After that they don't have to mention CM Punk anymore till he returns to RAW again.


But if you heard Trips on the newly released invasion of that Comic Con, he said that people like him are not true champions and are denying the fans the privilege to see him. I think Trips won't be any different than Vince on that regard, especially since he has held that title many, MANY times. Trips will play the seemingly cool babyface boss for a while BUT won't mention or acknowledge Punk and his actions, whether it interferes with the WWE or not. That, right in essence, will be THE reason why Trips will slowly turn into a corporate heel boss because of Punk and his ambitions to embarrass the WWE while being an unemployed WWE champion. That basis alone can stretch to Wrestlemania 28 between the two men.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Like I said, Punk should be the anti-hero in this. He needs to stay the guy the fans should cheer.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™;10013555 said:


> But if you heard Trips on the newly released invasion of that Comic Con, he said that people like him are not true champions and are denying the fans the privilege to see him. I think Trips won't be any different than Vince on that regard, especially since he has held that title many, MANY times. Trips will play the seemingly cool babyface boss for a while BUT won't mention or acknowledge Punk and his actions, whether it interferes with the WWE or not. That, right in essence, will be THE reason why Trips will slowly turn into a corporate heel boss because of Punk and his ambitions to embarrass the WWE while being an unemployed WWE champion. That basis alone can stretch to Wrestlemania 28 between the two men.


Yeah Trips and Vince won't be any different in that regard, so I think Triple H will mention CM Punk's status and that he offered him a deal but CM Punk refused, thus they can play the footage. 

Triple H said during the comic con that he wanted to work something out with CM Punk which makes sense since Trips is the new boss. Which makes me believe it will be shown on Monday because Triple H said that he is now in charge and that things will be different now in WWE. Triple H as the new chairman has to talk about all the things happening in WWE so he will probably mention how he tried to work something out with CM Punk and the plans for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If Punk hadn't gotten injured in Sept/October and went to the booth, do you think all of this still would've played out the same? I remember it looked as if Bryan/Punk was going to happen then.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> If Punk hadn't gotten injured in Sept/October and went to the booth, do you think all of this still would've played out the same? I remember it looked as if Bryan/Punk was going to happen then.


Yeah it would have, if anything CM Punk would have put Bryan over which is fine. But after that CM Punk would have gone on to losing at every PPV to Randy, Mysterio, Cena and Big Show and not doing much. This angle came as a result of CM Punk not being happy with the way he was being used.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

any news on punk in LA anyone??


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

havent heard anything yet, its only 2 there, so punk could be doing BS Report now


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

My only fear about them not mentioning Punk would be that things just fade away and lost steam. Then when he eventually comes back, it doesn't have near the impact it should. But if they can manage to keep him relevant without having him on WWE TV or mentioning him at all then I'll be totally fine with it.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Trips isn't gonna side with Punk. He said he banged his wife and called him a doofus. Trips has the shovel ready. 


Punk should cut another "shoot" saying that Triple H has been burying him for years then challenge him to a buried alive match.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

MINUS FIVE STARS!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Rock Merchandise









CM Punk Merchandise









:lmao

Just saying.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

:lmao

Oh man, only down to 290.00 now. Looks like I may need to get on that :argh:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

In all fairness to The Rock, aren't those shirts the rare, one-night ones from MITB? I mean, are they sold anywhere else?

If they were only on sale that one night, it's not really a fair comparison at all.


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



scrilla said:


> Rock Merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk Merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Just saying.


LMAO


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yeah scrillerz. I agree with you on most things but not a pretty fair comparison between the two.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



EBboy™ said:


> In all fairness to The Rock, aren't those shirts the rare, one-night ones from MITB? I mean, are they sold anywhere else?
> 
> If they were only on sale that one night, it's not really a fair comparison at all.


as funny as it is, this. any of the other CM punk shirts would be going for around the same.

Now I wonder, are they in demand because they're limited edition, or is it because they are pretty too?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk's shirt is pretty badass. But most definitely not $300 badass. WTF is wrong with people lol? $300 for a fucking t-shirt?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

No T-shirt is worth 300 bucks. Fuck that.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> No T-shirt is worth 300 bucks. Fuck that.


Except a Triple H t-shirt .


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I wouldn't even pay $300 if it was an Edge shirt. Fuck. That.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I wish I was one of those rich people that just had money to spend out their ass. I'd have one of those in a heartbeat.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



scrilla said:


> Rock Merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk Merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Just saying.


Really? You're gonna compare the rare one night only shirts that were only sold at that arena in Chicago to some Rock shirts that have been everywhere?


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Just wish they'd restock on those badass Nexus uprising ones. F*CK should've bought one earlier .


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Any news on The BS report?


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



notorious_187 said:


> Really? You're gonna compare the rare one night only shirts that were only sold at that arena in Chicago to some Rock shirts that have been everywhere?


lmao I don't think he was being completely serious. Just poking some fun.


----------



## Irish Curse

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



scrilla said:


> Rock Merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk Merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Just saying.


:lmao

They must be high if they think anyone will buy a shirt that expensive.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Irish Curse said:


> :lmao
> 
> They must be high if they think anyone will buy a shirt that expensive.


All those shirts have been bid on..


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

If Punk was legit. leaving, I would consider paying 200, because thats the only WWE shirt I would consider wearing. When, and if, they go on sale at WWE.com, I will buy one, along with a CM Punk WWE Championship replica.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Irish Curse said:


> :lmao
> 
> They must be high if they think anyone will buy a shirt that expensive.


Look at the number of bids. People _are_ buying them at that ridiculous price. Crazy folk.


----------



## Dub

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Raw should open with that cm punk vid at comic con. Have trips watching on a computer and then at the end he destroys the comp in rage!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I personally hope he pedigrees the GM labtop but that's just me.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

^^^^^^^^ Sledgehammer to the laptop plz. Either that or he just tells somebody to take it the fuck away.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

on another forum, someone mentioned the idea that HHH is in the back looking over contracts when he stumbles upon the identity of the Raw GM and chuckles 'Him Vince?????' and promptly fires the GM. That way the whole 'who was the GM' story can be kept a lost secret and it further exposes Vince as supposedly having lost his mind. It ends a story that has dragged on to the point where there can't be a legitimate contender for the role without some sort of lack of logic in their decision making being exposed, i.e favouring some heels and some faces etc.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Hah I saw the Punk shirt on a website for $32


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

People should stop trying to tell me to be rational. I tried being rational, but I've seen so much irrational bullshit posted in the WWE section in the last year that I have no reason to act or post rational arguments any longer.

So in other words, it's not my fault The Rock doesn't have an exclusive shirt like CM Punk. Probably because he isn't worthy and no1 gives enough a shit about him to buy one. Besides the stans that have Dwayne Johnson underwear.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



mpredrox said:


> Hah I saw the Punk shirt on a website for $32


Link plz.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



scrilla said:


> People should stop trying to tell me to be rational. I tried being rational, but I've seen so much irrational bullshit posted in the WWE section in the last year that I have no reason to act or post rational arguments any longer.
> 
> So in other words, it's not my fault The Rock doesn't have an exclusive shirt like CM Punk. Probably because he isn't worthy and no1 gives enough a shit about him to buy one. Besides the stans that have Dwayne Johnson underwear.


Knowing you, you probably have a dildo with CM Punk's face on it.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> Link plz.


yikes nvm...it looks like they are a fake


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> Knowing you, you probably have a dildo with CM Punk's face on it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> Knowing you, you probably have a dildo with CM Punk's face on it.


Art thou bored?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> Knowing you, you probably have a dildo with CM Punk's face on it.


That's hot right there.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Those ioffer shirts are fakes but if you don't mind they aren't bad quality for the price.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM PUNK TWITTER:



> Apparently, I'm so influential, even my sitting Indian style mid ring is mimicked. Heavy is the head that wears the crown sorta thing...


What the...?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



scrilla said:


>


Lame, I was expecting you to say something like "Yeah, your mother loves it."


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

His bow legged Indian style sits have become his signature. Whenever he sits like that, shit is finna go down.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> Lame, I was expecting you to say something like "Yeah, your mother loves it."


Amber B loves it. Better than your momma son.


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> His bow legged Indian style sits have become his signature. Whenever he sits like that, shit is finna go down.


No, its because Randy Orton sat like that in the ring on Smackdown tonight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



king of scotland said:


> No, its because Randy Orton sat like that in the ring on Smackdown tonight.


True but my point still stands though about Punk's Indian sits, so...


----------



## Xapury

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



king of scotland said:


> No, its because Randy Orton sat like that in the ring on Smackdown tonight.


Randy was in a chair...(?)


----------



## thegreatdarius

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



thegreatdarius said:


>


:lmao One of my favorite OVW Punk segments. 

I love this video package they did for CM Punk back when he was in OVW.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> Knowing you, you probably have a dildo with CM Punk's face on it.


They should sell them with CM Punk ice cream bars, so us Punk fans can have him in our mouths and ass (or whispering eye if you're a female) at the same time.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

D.P.=Double Punk


----------



## redcreamcheese

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk is featured on WWE.com's frontpage. It's a big deal since they have tried to erase him from history in kayfabe.

Here's a link to their vid of the Comic Con invasion:
http://vids.wwe.com/12670/wwecom-exclusive-uncut-footage-o

I guess this shows they might mention this on RAW.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Good to see him still being mentioned, keeps the whole thing rolling and out to the masses.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

*"Late Friday night, WWE.com was granted permission by WWE executives to show footage of Punk's interruption, caught by WWE cameras during the Comic-Con Q & A."*

So I guess thats how they would explain it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So I'm guessing this will start HHH's face run as boss as someone who seems "open minded" and "more willing than Vince to negociate" with Punk.


----------



## redcreamcheese

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> *"Late Friday night, WWE.com was granted permission by WWE executives to show footage of Punk's interruption, caught by WWE cameras during the Comic-Con Q & A."*
> 
> So I guess thats how they would explain it.


I love it. Maybe this ties in with Triple H's 'new regime' comments. They're selling the shit out of this angle, the blur between reality and work is great.


----------



## bigd5896

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Didnt see it anywhere so here

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6569854/nerd-alert-wrestling-is-real


Wow CM Punk is so popular that they got college humor to talk about it and they have always been "above" wresting, thinking its a waste of time


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

^ The people in that video annoyed the fuck out of me but it's still awesome seeing all this exposure.


----------



## DustyRocker77

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

don't know if you watched this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rxI3lhSCsw

nvm nothing special I thought bret was taking about CM Punk but mainly he was talking about himself and the PPV.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

College Humor always had unfunny douchebags running their site and stuff but good to see this angle get coverage there as well.


----------



## Ray

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This is fucking amazing. When you search up "Comic Con" on YouTube OR Goolge, the very first video result is the video of Punk crashing Comic Con. The fact that this massive annual expo has many other things beside wrestling going on inside it, YET the main news you get out of it now a days is WWE/Punk related is pretty amazing to me.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> *"Late Friday night, WWE.com was granted permission by WWE executives to show footage of Punk's interruption, caught by WWE cameras during the Comic-Con Q & A."*
> 
> So I guess thats how they would explain it.


They don't need to go any further with that, don't show it on RAW with the same explanation. There's no need, in my opinion.


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I think people are losing touch with reality. Last month websites were saying that his contract was ending in September and not in July, even before this angle begins. That was in June.



> On Saturday, The Wrestling Observer reported that CM Punk's contract is set to expire in September. Over the last month Fight Sports Examiner (FSE) has been providing complete coverage of Punk's contractual struggles. Recently, FSE spoke with a WWE insider who stated that the feeling backstage is that Punk will leave.


http://www.examiner.com/fight-sports-in-national/cm-punk-s-contract-with-wwe-expires-september-expected-to-leave-the-company

I don't follow ROH but someone told me he did the same thing in ROH and he left, I don't know if it's true..I hope he doesn't leave because WWE will be really fucked.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



king of scotland said:


> No, its because Randy Orton sat like that in the ring on Smackdown tonight.


No he didn't, he sat in a chair


----------



## BornBad

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



scrilla said:


> CM Punk Merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Just saying.



i will laugh my ass if that shirt hit wwe.shop.com the next week. 

PPL who bid 300 on a shirt are just fucking stupid


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



4hisdamnself said:


> PPL who bid 300 on a shirt are just fucking stupid


...unless it was worn by Punk himself... (I'd probably bid up to $500 if I had the money)


----------



## humanhelper4

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

with the current theme going cm punk might just get some media attention


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yeah CM Punk is on WWE.COM, they are most likely going to show the footage on RAW.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

More footage, I love it lol. I'm so fucking excited for Raw. Seriously cannot wait for Monday. I really hope they don't let us down after all this.

EDIT - I just realized something. They had Trips listed as part of the Comicon panel before he showed up on Raw and became the new boss which means.............they have clearly planned this thing out. This actually gives me hope that they do have some sort of long term plan you know. They bloody have to!


----------



## Dylanlip

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Starbuck said:


> More footage, I love it lol. I'm so fucking excited for Raw. Seriously cannot wait for Monday. I really hope they don't let us down after all this.
> 
> EDIT - I just realized something. They had Trips listed as part of the Comicon panel before he showed up on Raw and became the new boss which means.............they have clearly planned this thing out. This actually gives me hope that they do have some sort of long term plan you know. They bloody have to!


Eh, for press conferences like that they sometimes just feature superstars, unless of course they billed Trips as head of the company on the listing.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Dylanlip said:


> Eh, for press conferences like that they sometimes just feature superstars, unless of course they billed Trips as head of the company on the listing.


Why would they have him there and then by coincidence have Punk show up as well? The seeds for this were planted back in Punk's first promo. To me it indicates that they have somewhat of a plan for this thing and I'm really hoping that they do. Besides, they were hardly going to call HHH head of the company before he showed up on Raw. But they announced him a week or so ago which means that they wanted both Punk and HHH there so that this could go down. It's brilliant.


----------



## adri17

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Starbuck said:


> Why would they have him there and then by coincidence have Punk show up as well? The seeds for this were planted back in Punk's first promo. To me it indicates that they have somewhat of a plan for this thing and I'm really hoping that they do. Besides, they were hardly going to call HHH head of the company before he showed up on Raw. But they announced him a week or so ago which means that they wanted both Punk and HHH there so that this could go down. It's brilliant.


Of course they had it all planned. You thought they make this decisions right before the show?


----------



## Swag

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



adri17 said:


> Of course they had it all planned. You thought they make this decisions right before the show?


That's what they did with Nexus


----------



## bigd5896

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

anyone have a guess what he will do next?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



adri17 said:


> Of course they had it all planned. You thought they make this decisions right before the show?


I'm talking about how they seem to have a long term plan for the whole storyline and aren't just booking it week by week which is what they seemed to have been doing for months now with everything else.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Goddamn they need to be booking shit ahead of time, it's dreadful when it's not and you can kinda tell.

As for Punk, I hope he doesn't end up leaving in Sept, but I could still see it. They might have him come back, lose the belt to someone and then leave.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> Goddamn they need to be booking shit ahead of time, it's dreadful when it's not and you can kinda tell.
> 
> As for Punk, I hope he doesn't end up leaving in Sept, but I could still see it. They might have him come back, lose the belt to someone and then leave.


The fact that they are putting this much work into a storyline, I dont think Punk is leaving in September, and if he is, I dont see what more he could want in WWE. At this point, he has everything that he could want, he has a hold over the entire company.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

For some reason, I can't embed the video. Seems like Punk was right with the whole mainstream comment.


http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6569854/nerd-alert-wrestling-is-real - Sean is exactly how I imagine Pyro looks like btw


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Looks like Punk opened up his own YouTube channel.
http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?desktop_uri=%2Fuser%2FThisIsCMPunk&sort=p&channel_id=0&livestreaming_tutorial=False&ytsession=%7B%7D&start=0&user=ThisIsCMPunk&autoplay=True&gl=CA

Another tool for Punk to use to progress the story outside WWE.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*

I am sure the confrontation is gonna happen Next monday. let me explain

First of all Everybody should know Punk's Actual contract with wwe comes to an End only in September.
This contract extension rumour is all part of storyline.
So if he doesnt re-sign the contract ... they will make him lose the title at Summerslam.

##There is only 3 weeks to Summerslam. so there is no time to build up Del rio vs cena which i assume was the original plan.
So Punk is definitively Involved in the main event of SS.

##WWE or Vince or Triple h will never crown another WWE champion unless the championship is forfeited due to injury or retirement.
Considering Punk's Still under contract , the tournament last week was just to fool the average fans.

##So next week Triple h will cancel the final tournament match at the beginning of the show [I am hoping hhh will open the show] acknowledging the fact that Punk is the true champion.
Or
Triple h will simply make the Rey vs Miz the No-1 Contender match instead of title match.
The winner gets the shot at the real champion PUNK at SS.

^^This is the only way to get punk in the summerslam Main Event. 

##Like i already said there is only three weeks to summerslam so they have to have punk in the next show 
OR
Make him appear directly at the Summerslam PPV with the stipulation "if punk doesnt show up, he is stripped of title".

##Having punk compete at SS without appearing on raw shows would affect their SS buyrate which means punk has to be on the show next week.

##People want to see Punk confront Triple h on live show. 
With the stipulation angle this is not possible.

Cosidering Miz Playing the injury angle .. i think rey is going to win.

##So At SS Rey vs cena vs Punk.
- Punk wont win coz of contract , cena doesnt need the championship now coz of the rock involved in the survivor series PPV... probably it will be team bring it vs team cenation whatever.
*-* So that leaves Rey mysterio as the winner.
*-* Rey Wins , Del rio will cash in .. 
*-* DEL RIO THE NEW WWE CHAMPION which was the original plan of wwe.

##At Survivor Series Del rio defends WWE championship against REY mysterio.

*Why else Would they do the "Del rio removing Rey's mask" Spot at MITB???*

I figured out the entire thing ....Am i brilliant or what?


----------



## Revann

*Re: Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*

Where do you get the 90% number from? lol

Ever heard the saying "70% of stats are made up"?


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*



Revann said:


> Where do you get the 90% number from? lol
> 
> Ever heard the saying "70% of stats are made up"?


Forget about the number... what do think of my prediction?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*

how can your prediction be confirmed 90% lololol in b4 lock


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*

Damn you. You almost got me with your topic title. :cuss:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*



> ##WWE or Vince or Triple h will never crown another WWE champion unless the championship is forfeited due to injury or retirement.


tbh I know the WWE play high and low with their own rules but there is one about the title must be defended within 30 days. 

Plus how did you know his contract ends in September? Never heard that unless I missed something. Also If WWE wanted Del Rio/Cena they could have easily built it without going through this whole Punk stuff.

I dunno I just don't really see how you "figured" anything out.


----------



## Gokulio

*Re: Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*

Have you even considered that Punk might sign a new contract, will retain at Summerslam and will become the face of the company some time next year? Just a suggestion, since you theory relies on the assumption that Punk isn't resigning (in real life).


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*

:lmao Epic title.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Brawling_Maniac's confirmations are always his weird predictions.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*



Gokulio said:


> Have you even considered that Punk might sign a new contract, will retain at Summerslam and will become the face of the company some time next year? Just a suggestion, since you theory relies on the assumption that Punk isn't resigning (in real life).


Sure i did... if punk does re-sign he will win at SS.

but for now i am just going with punk taking a vacation!!


----------



## Brawling_Maniac

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



SummerLove said:


> Brawling_Maniac's confirmations are always his weird predictions.


Do u approve of my prediction or not??


----------



## samizayn

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



doyousee? said:


> Looks like Punk opened up his own YouTube channel.
> http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?desktop_uri=%2Fuser%2FThisIsCMPunk&sort=p&channel_id=0&livestreaming_tutorial=False&ytsession=%7B%7D&start=0&user=ThisIsCMPunk&autoplay=True&gl=CA
> 
> Another tool for Punk to use to progress the story outside WWE.


YEEEEEEESSSSSS


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

AWESOME! The youtube account will be so amazing!


----------



## Sonko

*Re: Next Monday Punk-Triple h In-Ring Confrontation 90% Confirm!*



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Sure i did... if punk does re-sign he will win at SS.
> 
> but for now i am just going with punk taking a vacation!!



He has already signed a new contract.WWE would NEVER make such a huge storyline with a guy that would leave the company in a month.NEVER.


----------



## Heel

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Some people still think he's really left? Dear God.


----------



## Joeaverage

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

WWE will finally make Punk one of their very top guys and maybe even place him on the same level as the two monotone morons Cena and Orton but I doubt that he would become the face of the company. Kids have alot of expendable income these days and if WWE replaced Cena as it's face they might end up loosing that nice fat income.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



MMN said:


> Some people still think he's really left? Dear God.


People are wondering if he resigned for his contract in September, I think.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



> NoDQ.com
> Posted by Steve Carrier 7/23/11 5:13pm
> 
> ROH sources insist that there have been no talks between WWE and the company about shooting any kind of angle for the CM Punk storyline. Some expect Punk to at least attend the ROH tapings in Chicago on August 13th.


Of course, this would only add to Punk being noticed at ROH all the more intriguing, not to mention spontaneous. The best way to make this work is to allow Punk to appear the legit free agent they claim him to be.

It would be cool if they eventually had the "This is a message from CM Punk" advert on RAW interrupt people then play a video of his he posts on YouTube.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It would be pretty awesome to see him show up on ROH. But i see him back on raw sooner then august 13. If wwe.com picked up on the whole thing at comic con then there obviously planting seeds for a comeback.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

can someone post a direct link to his channel? The M.youtube link doesn't work for me, can you post a regular one?


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The link for his youtube doesn't work for me


----------



## Carcass

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Direct link: http://www.youtube.com/user/ThisIsCMPunk


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

How do we know if that's really him?


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN

*Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

CM Punk has triggered massive exposure for himself and the WWE. Everyone is talking about CM Punk. Everyone wants to know what is next for Punk and the WWE. "He is the first wrestler in many years to be in the news without dying."(CM Punk).

His story is the biggest storyline since days of the Attitude Era.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM PUNK IS AT AAW RIGHT NOW....HOLY SHIT!


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Idk what AAW is but he's there in the ring!!! Check his twitter, I'm on my phone so I can't post anything!


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I dont see the belt with him...hope he would show it


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


>


Good to see Colt and Punk in the same ring again.


----------



## Dub

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Wonder what he is saying


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

"Punk has seemingly made his first non-WWE appearance in wrestling since he took the WWE Championship with him on his way out of the WWE. According to Jimmy Jacobs and the photo that accompanies this post, CM Punk cut a promo in-front of the AAW fans tonight. I’ll update this post as more news comes in, but for right now… It’s cool to see/hear.

Where will Punk show up next?"

http://www.pinfallmagazine.com/2011/07/punk-hits-the-indy-scene-aaw/


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

This is beyond epic! They're working this to the very best!!! I'm just shocked how amazing this all is!


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Wow, I guess this ROH invasion thing may actually happen.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

lol, im so confused now...and i love it!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

You should have had a third option... if this angle continues and he continues to get the treatment he has gotten the past month.... no doubt in my mind he will not only be the face of the company but the face of an era. He's already managed to capture lightning in a bottle, so it's just up to how long the WWE decides to promote him as heavily as they have the past month.

But, right now... no. Though I don't think Cena is either. As of MitB and Raw, there is no set face anymore. Too chaotic for it.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

WWERollins Seth Rollins 
He Who Must Not Be Named at @aawpro? Times are a changin'...


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Chant with me, WrestlingForum!

THIS IS AWE-SOME! *Clap, clap, clap-clap-clap!* 

THIS IS AWE-SOME! *Clap, clap, clap-clap-clap!* 

THIS IS AWE-SOME! *Clap, clap, clap-clap-clap!* 

THIS IS AWE-SOME! *Clap, clap, clap-clap-clap!* 

(I don't care. I'm markin' out, bro! )


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Think the belt may be by the ropes, near his feet, cant really tell from pic.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Doubt they mention this in WWE, should be just a thing for us internet fans, and people in attendance. If they are smart, WWE makes us do the work to find these kind of things, and they just sit back, and get more publicity.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Soo epic.


----------



## Guro of Sexy

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

They are trying to create a feeling of change, which would normally mean changing the top dog. Hopefully now Cena will turn heel.


----------



## rennlc

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

No. He could be with continued changes in their story formats and a great heel to feud with on his return. However, I don't think it's in their best interest to go back to the waning system that CM Punk just went scorched earth all over on. There doesn't need to be a face of the company. There just needs to be a reason to tune in and buy the PPVs.


----------



## Hydra

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

Yes, if he continues on his roll and is accepted by the casuals and not just the smarks. 

No, as of right now it still belongs to Cena and we will have to see how this story plays out to crown a new face of the company. Things are too unpredictable right now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Expect _anything_ now.



Human Nature said:


> *Idk what AAW is* but he's there in the ring!!! Check his twitter, I'm on my phone so I can't post anything!


AAW is a Chicago promotion that's one of the better smaller indies. They runs shows out of the same venue that SHIMMER holds it's events at. There are quite a few well-known guys that have wrestled on AAW's shows - Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, Colt Cabana, Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, Jerry Lynn, Ryan Braddock (probably a lot of others, that I'm forgetting).

Billy Corgan (of the Smashing Pumpkins) was also at a recent show.

Go and crash their website, everyone:

www.aawrestling.com


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

You are dreaming if you think he's the face of the WWE. He'd have to climb over John Cena, Triple H, and Vince McMahon first.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

WOO WOO WOO...PUNK KNOWS IT.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

this is getting no attention? This is the biggest happening of the angle so far in my book!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Beatles123 said:


> this is getting no attention? This is the biggest happening of the angle so far in my book!


I think most people are just at the "let's see how far this goes" point. I'm excited, but I think at this point we are all hoping this means he will show up at the RoH tapings and shock the world.


----------



## Dub

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Video is online


----------



## WWE

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

I'd like to see CM Punk out sell Cena in sales.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

We'll have to see. if he shows up at EVOLVE, however.......

Edit: LINK!!!


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Saw the video (http://t.co/lBYd0sL) and he doesnt talk about WWE much, just puts over a wrestler with cerbal palsy, i think. still a cool video, though.


----------



## Cynic

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

I actually think there are two different answers to this:

In wrestling, no. That would be Cena.

In the mainstream? I would actually have to say yes, at least as of the moment. ESPN and TMZ, among other media outlets, have covered Punk more in the last week than they've collectively mentioned Cena at any point in his career.

That being said, if this angle continues and gets 1998-ish hot, Punk will quite naturally assume that mantle. When the Attitude Era was starting Shawn Michaels was the face of the company to wrestling fans, but Steve Austin was the mainstream face of the company, and we all know who ended up assuming the undisputed distinction.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yeah, it's really nothing to do with the storyline, but it's a hell of a moment.


----------



## Leechmaster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Has nothing to do with the WWE angle. He just put over a guy who has been through hell to get where he is today.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

darn...i have CP too but i wish it kinda had more to do with it...still, kudos to him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Great video.

"I apologize, in advance for my language, but you're fucking awesome!"


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

On Youtube...


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So considering he didnt have the belt, does this mean this appearance means nothing for what could happen?


----------



## chrishon

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

To be fair, no he's not really new, he's been around forever and made hardly any impact in the WWE. His run as a face champion was mediocre and unmemorable. His heel run was his best yet they (WWE) failed to capitalize on the group NEXUS.

Now CM Punk has a chance to make it big, if the WWE let's him and i'm guessing they're going to let him. 

I also sense there are some young guys like Alex Riley who could be the "new" face of the WWE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

Agreed. Right now, Cena is still the face of the company but if WWE continues this hot trend of Punk's popularity into the mainstream then Punk will become THAT man soon enough. People always say that Austin 3:16 ignited the Attitude era when HBK and Bret were still the faces of that company. Once he beat HBK at Mania 14, that was the moment where Austin officially became the man. If a Punk/Trips match is going to happen at Wrestlemania 28, then I believe that match and possibly that PPV will be the ignition that begins the new era and Punk as the new face of the company.


----------



## chrishon

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*



Winning™ said:


> Agreed. Right now, Cena is still the face of the company but if WWE continues this hot trend of Punk's popularity into the mainstream then Punk will become THAT man soon enough.


I'd say WWE should have Cena as their face for the younger crowd and Punk as a face for the older crowd.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm really not sure what it means other than showing that Punk is damn nice guy for what he did.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*



chrishon said:


> I'd say WWE should have Cena as their face for the younger crowd and Punk as a face for the older crowd.


That is what I am thinking what will happen. Ala Austin and Rock. Rock had the appeal of the women and children (such as myself) while Austin appealed to the teens and young males (such as myself. 

I liked both.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

maybe Punk was making it about the dude he was putting over instead of the belt/himself/WWE


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It was just to show gratitude and appreciation for a wrestler who has gone through a lot. No advancement of the storyline. Great video, still.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

*No, Cena is still the face of WWE. *


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

but i mean, does it rule out him appearing at other shows or not?


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> Saw the video (http://t.co/lBYd0sL) and he doesnt talk about WWE much, just puts over a wrestler with cerbal palsy, i think. still a cool video, though.


Man what a great thing to do for that guy. I hope he makes it big one day because he earned it.


----------



## Aots16

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

He may not be the face of the wwe, but hes getting there. I dont think he'll ever be as popular as Cena is to the general wrestling crowd; but to the die hards Punk is climbing the ranks fast.


----------



## Johnnyx5

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

but will CM punk have the balls to talk about HHH like he did to vince ? thats the problem here with HHH taking over, its not gonna be as dramatic with the WWE stars anymore with speech or any actions towards the president of the company, unless those Wrestlers want to lose their rep and look bad by talking crap To HHH. for example Cena cant speak up to HHH like he did to vince the past 2 weeks unless he wants to make himself look bad.


----------



## BigWillie54

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

Did john cena die today?.......no?.......then why are you asking such a silly question?


----------



## M.S.I.I.

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

This Punk love is reaching uncharted levels of delusion. 21 to 6? You kidding me?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

lol, no way


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Expect _anything_ now.
> 
> 
> 
> AAW is a Chicago promotion that's one of the better smaller indies. They runs shows out of the same venue that SHIMMER holds it's events at. There are quite a few well-known guys that have wrestled on AAW's shows - Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, Colt Cabana, Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, Jerry Lynn, Ryan Braddock (probably a lot of others, that I'm forgetting).
> 
> Billy Corgan (of the Smashing Pumpkins) was also at a recent show.
> 
> Go and crash their website, everyone:
> 
> www.aawrestling.com


Thanks!


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I love how he had to hide dropping the belt to the ground but still. Awesome video. The kid could use the endorsement/exposure.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Expect _anything_ now.
> 
> 
> 
> AAW is a Chicago promotion that's one of the better smaller indies. They runs shows out of the same venue that SHIMMER holds it's events at. There are quite a few well-known guys that have wrestled on AAW's shows - Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, Colt Cabana, Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, Jerry Lynn, Ryan Braddock (probably a lot of others, that I'm forgetting).
> 
> Billy Corgan (of the Smashing Pumpkins) was also at a recent show.
> 
> Go and crash their website, everyone:
> 
> www.aawrestling.com


doesn't have shit on bischoffowns promotion tbh


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

He hid the belt?...Guess that kills the hopes of him being in another fed with it. He's not allowed to show it


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

He's gonna be the face for IWC Cena's still the top face of the company


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

no and suck punk's dick more.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Maybe he has a deal where he will only show it in ROH


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



scrilla said:


> doesn't have shit on bischoffowns promotion tbh


LOL imagine if he turns up there.

...or...what if he wrestles Strangler Corleone in Chicago Style Wrestling?!?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Buffalo--

Nah man, I have a sinking feeling...


----------



## paqman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> On Youtube...


I marked for the Bobby Brown song from Ghostbusters 2 lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I assume that is the case but we don't truly know about those conditions.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Strangler Corleone and CM Punk in the very same ring could break the internet.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Beatles123 said:


> nah man, I have a sinking feeling...


I don't think he would have brought it period if it wasn't allowed. Maybe he decided to make it about that guy instead of the belt and thus tried to hide it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Don't worry about the hidden meanings. Enjoy this for what it is. 

A WWE guy appearing at a local indy show is totally unheard of. Cabana, Gregory Iron and AAW are all on Cloud 9 right now.


----------



## Grass420

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What do you think of the possibility that maybe CM Punk will get ringside tickets to the next Raw and have the real WWE title with him. I think that'd be pretty sweet


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk needs to not pull a Cena from Nexus fired storyline of 2010 and stay away from WWE for a while.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm loving the fact that Punk is showing up so often in random places.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That's really awesome! And such an amazing story.
I really hope he makes it, I haven't seen any of his work, but still, I hope he makes it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

What a speech by Punk, and putting Iron over is epic. Iron deserved that for him overcoming his condition and hope he has a successful pro wrestling career. Also what a surprise for that indy fed, bet they went home happy.


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Great kid. I've watched him on PWO. Kudos to Punk for recognizing him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Great guy. I could see him in WWE within three years.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Awesome interview...I really like this guy!  I have CP too and he has it better than I do! I wish I could have his motivation...


----------



## Heckrashi

*CM Punk with Colt Cabana @AAWPRO*

http://yfrog.com/nq4x5z

This shit's getting more and more real.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: CM Punk with Colt Cabana @AAWPRO*

Already posted in the Punk thread, homie.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Very cool. That must have been a hell of an experience.


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: CM Punk with Colt Cabana @AAWPRO*



Beatles123 said:


> Already posted in the Punk thread, homie.


Can't really expect people to skim through that large thread to find shit right?
Don't really understand why admins have to close threads like this to merge with the main thread.
Sharing like these can be shared to more people, instead of just people who go into the cm punk thread . lol.


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Is CM Punk the new face of the WWE?*

No, to be the face of the WWE you need to garner interest in a consistent basis and appeal to the casual crowd, NOT THE IWC SMARKS AND THE CHICAGO CROWD.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That was really nice of Punk, and it's a great story overall. Respect.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Wow great video. CM Punk really is awesome.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Don't know if anybody saw this..

http://vids.wwe.com/12672/wwecom-exclusive-uncut-footage-o


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

You can't be The Face of WWE until WWE promotes you as that. Austin usurped Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart through force of will to a major extent but it also happened because WWE ran completely with the ball all the way down to the endzone. Punk is breaking through in the mainstream, though. And the strange part of all of this is that the guy's been The Face of WWE for so long now, Cena (six years and counting), is coming to a head of his own and will be due for a heel turn sometime in the near future (Wrestlemania XXVIII being the most obvious viable possibility), and CM Punk's own rebellious course is indeed similar to Austin's (outcast heel gradually becomes a spokesman for the oppressed, "voice of the voiceless"), particularly if Triple H is somehow becoming the new "Mr. McMahon" in a sense.

Let's also not forget how Vince McMahon's first, initial actions against Austin seemed fairly reasonable (fall 1997-winter 1998). He just wanted sanity in his company, and he wanted Austin to cool it, so to speak. But Austin was so charismatic, his character so grounded in reality, the imagery so evocative, that it was an easy shift to make McMahon the outright villain and Austin the hero.

Cena could remain The Face of the Company, in a weird way, as a heel, down the road, but Punk could be his rebellious foil. Cena could be exposed as the McMahon ass-kisser and corporate whore Punk is insinuating and claiming he is, and Punk could become the de facto babyface. 

It's so early in the angle, though, it's best to not jump the gun. 

I'm still thinking of how WWE can boot this one, too, like just about every major angle they've had since Evolution.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



DesolationRow said:


> I'm still thinking of how WWE can boot this one, too, like just about every major angle they've had since Evolution.


I agree. I would be shocked if they were able to drag out the current storyline until WrestleMania, I really would. Along with Cena and The Rock - its 'an unknown' nowadays to see storylines dragged out eight months.

Of course, I hope this doesn't just get forgotten about in a few weeks time. They need a long storyline in my view with twists and turns and a 'million scenarios' to keep people watching. Hell, last Monday and this upcoming Monday there's actually a feeling of not knowing what is going to happen, which is great.

I can see Gregory Iron making it big one day. Or at least I hope, he does anyway. Seems to be a great guy. Here's an interview with him from last night: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5110ShfkmQ


----------



## adri17

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Wow, must've cool to go to a local indy show, just to have one of the biggest stars in wrestling come out and cut a promo. Sure the people in there had a great night. And the Gregory Iron story is amazing too.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



D.M.N. said:


> I agree. I would be shocked if they were able to drag out the current storyline until WrestleMania, I really would. Along with Cena and The Rock - its 'an unknown' nowadays to see storylines dragged out eight months.
> 
> Of course, I hope this doesn't just get forgotten about in a few weeks time. They need a long storyline in my view with twists and turns and a 'million scenarios' to keep people watching. Hell, last Monday and this upcoming Monday there's actually a feeling of not knowing what is going to happen, which is great.


Well... I'd _like_ to be optimistic. I'd like to see the light at the end of the tunnel and proclaim WWE's going to do right by CM Punk and follow through and simply put on the finishing touch of the play to make him a huge star, for good. Because it'd be literally fighting the wave, so to speak, to not do that.

There are signs, though. I'm not sure what's going on or whether the recent changes in creative have had much to do with it (yes?) but in any event, I am seeing some signs. Most obviously, you have Rock/Cena locked as the WM 28 main event and it has been since April 4th. But now you have a most organic angle in Punk/Triple H just begging to be told, and which could easily go all the way to WM 28 if WWE wisely keeps Punk in this rebel role for as long as it would be appropriate to do so (I'm saying six months, which takes us to The Royal Rumble where he can prance around with "his" WWE Championship belt and say the whole thing is a gigantic farce over a fake title that they're about to create, apparently).

And then you very recently now have Danielson proclaiming that he's going to cash in his Smackdown MITB briefcase at Wrestlemania. Now, there's definitely reasons to be skeptical of that. _But_, you have the main event set a year in advance. Vince and company have been looking for a new young, different babyface to push for an eternity now. It was looking like John Morrison was that guy a few months back, but with his injury... Anyway, the point is Danielson's a very good choice. Of the Smackdown brand especially, he's the best option they have. Letting a guy proclaim 8-1/2 months out that he's going to cash in at the biggest show of the year in a prearranged match for the World Heavyweight Championship is ballsy, if you go through with it. I am doubtful but it's possible. 

Then there's Sin Cara/Rey Mysterio. Another match that writes itself. Sells itself. And WWE, once again, for once, _wisely_, keeps them separate, keeps them apart (well, except for a few house show teases, apparently, but that's fine with me). Even if they wanted to foolishly rush to it for Summerslam (nah, they weren't going there anyway) they can't now with Mistico suspended. It's another Wrestlemania match that is sitting there on the backburner with several others. 

You also have Sheamus currently appearing to be headed toward a face turn. Another sign of change, and given an ostensible soft approach by the writing staff.

CM Punk being given this kind of roller coaster of an angle is a dream come true. He's the best possible guy for it, and it all fits like a glove, and arguably the best part of all is that it's all based in reality. To one extent or another, all of it is. And that's a killer hook, for diehards and casuals alike.

So... I can't help but be uncharacteristically... cautiously optimistic. All the while wondering how and where and when they'll fuck it all up.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I also would like to see them drag this out until Mania. I would have loved to see them drag out the Nexus angle until wrestlemania but they decided it wasn't worth it.

Also, it was nice of Punk to put the guy over that way. Classy move.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

that's fucking awesome from punk... Amazing what he did for iron, just showing up to some random indy show.. amazing.. you don't see any other wrestler in the wwe doing that, and I honestly don't think it's part of the storyline or he would of been showing off the title belt.. That's just a random act of kindness.. fucking amazing.


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Yet more proof of Punks awesomeness, can't imagine any other WWE champion in history actually taking time to do that.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

"I apologize in advance for my language- you're fucking awesome."

Amazing promos from Punk and Cabana. Fuck Rocky, CM Punk is the _real_ People's Champion. If the WWE drop the ball on the whole "Voice of the Voiceless" thing, I am going to be so pissed.


----------



## JERIPUNK

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Who is Greg Iron and what is the story behind that ?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Apparently he's a wrestler who has cerebral palsy and had gone through some rough shit when his grandma who raised him was a drug addict.


----------



## Evohh

*CM Punk shows up at an indy show*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDDFvbxORyQ

Sorry if this has already been posted, The video shows CM Punk attending an AAW show.


----------



## zeugnimed

*Re: CM Punk shows up at an indy show*

It has, in this thread.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk + the bobby brown song from ghostbusters 2 are fucking epic


----------



## Evohh

*Re: CM Punk shows up at an indy show*



zeugnimed said:


> It has, in this thread.


lol, I see


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk, if you come to this forum and read our silly posts, Howdy! And this one is dedicated to you because I've had that STAY/GO feeling too.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Old_Skool said:


> Yet more proof of Punks awesomeness, can't imagine any other WWE champion in history actually taking time to do that.


Hogan probably would have just leg-dropped the kid.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

But...but...but he put Zack Gowan OVER!!!!!


----------



## RenegadeJT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk is GOAT.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> But...but...but he put Zack Gowan OVER!!!!!


Erm...that was Mr. America.

Anyway, alternative camera angle...


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Where does it go from here?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Erm...that was Mr. America.


What's that guy up to these days, anyways? I heard he has a movie out this week.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> What's that guy up to these days, anyways? I heard he has a movie out this week.


better question is... who is he?










my moneys on mark henry


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

:lmao

Yeah, cuz Bastion Booger has always been ripped like that.


----------



## Dr S

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



scrilla said:


> better question is... who is he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my moneys on mark henry


didn't he wrestle Cody Rhodes at WM ?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CM Punk will make Mr. America job to him in every company he goes to.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



scrilla said:


> better question is... who is he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my moneys on mark henry


Looks like Colin Delaney to me.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I marked out for the Greg Iron segments and Punk interrupting HHH.

WWE could fuck this up bad or it could be one of the greatest angles in history. It's just great for everyone in pro-wrestling if he shows up on indies for a while.

DesolationRow covered everything I wanted to say a few pages back really.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It still makes me laugh that people think Punk is only a great mic worker because he "broke" kayfabe and that he isn't the best in the world because he botches. The levels of stupidity are reaching new heights everyday with these guys.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> It still makes me laugh that people think Punk is only a great mic worker because he "broke" kayfabe and that he isn't the best in the world because he botches. The levels of stupidity are reaching new heights everyday with these guys.


Totally agree, the reason why ECW fans were chanting his name in his DEBUT match, is because of his wrestling ability, great mic work, and the fact that is gimmick is unique, and he makes it work. He is the best in the world for a reason.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™ said:


> It still makes me laugh that people think Punk is only a great mic worker because he "broke" kayfabe and that he isn't the best in the world because he botches. The levels of stupidity are reaching new heights everyday with these guys.


Totally agree. I mean do these guys think Flair, Michaels, Savage and other great workers never botched?

Punk is the best all around performer in wrestling today.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

"breaking kayfabe" > lame catchphrases


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Actually knowing how to cut a promo > Typical robotic promo given by a writer


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The way Punk has been tweeting looks like he'll be chilling in Chicago tomorrow.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I'm sure if Punk is the whole brain to this storyline, he understand that he can't just show up anytime soon. Punk is a wrestling fan and he knows what makes sense of these sorts of things.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

True, he seems to be one of those guys that knows what works. Kinda like I picture Jericho when I hear him talk wrasslin' business.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I was laughing so hard at his "13 Going on 30" tweets.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk is now the second most over wrestler of the 'Entertainment Era'. Nice.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

:lmao He seemed so confused.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

:lmao


Has Punk ever given his thoughts on McGuillicuty and Otunga and I guess Mason Ryan? 
Or even said anything in an interview about joining Nexus? I completely forget, it's like my memory before 6/27/11 has been erased. :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk's tweets, since leaving :side: the WWE, have been priceless. Going to baseball, going to wrestling shows, reading comics, trying to hit on Hayley Williams.

YOU. ARE. NOW. ONE. OF. US.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

i'm like the rest of you just waiting to see what he does next, this is awesome


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Punk retweeted a couple days back that WWE should sign Joe. 

In fact, all his tweets have been pretty awesome.

Pretty excited to see what's happening next in this saga.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****






I wonder where he'll show up next. Pawn shop?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

The casual fan makes up most of the WWE fanbase.
The casual fan thinks Punk left, and will soon forget about him.
In other words, Punk will not be any more over than he already was because only the same IWC people are overrating his ability.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Not entirely true. If Punk and WWE are smart, they'll leave subtle hints for the viewers to get behind Punk throughout this storyline.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

PUNK WILL BE BOOKED AS THE BABYFACE! Therefore the WWE fans will have to mark for him. They're blind like that. As long as Punk panders to the fans like he's been doing he'll get (EVEN MORE) over.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Even if the casual fans forget about Punk, I think they will mark out when he comes back.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



mpredrox said:


> Even if the casual fans forget about Punk, I think they will mark out when he comes back.


Apparently before Raw went on the air last week, Vince or whoever told the fans that they weren't allowed to chant for CM Punk. I think this is a great way to keep fans cheering for him. If you tell people not to do something, chances are they're going to do it lol. It's human nature.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Starbuck said:


> Apparently before Raw went on the air last week, Vince or whoever told the fans that they weren't allowed to chant for CM Punk. I think this is a great way to keep fans cheering for him. If you tell people not to do something, chances are they're going to do it lol. It's human nature.


If it isn't on air, then he isn't hitting a large audience.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



ItsWhatIdo said:


> If it isn't on air, then he isn't hitting a large audience.


By doing stuff like this though they can keep the fire burning while he isn't on TV. Then when he comes back, the fans will practically be trained to cheer for him if you know what I mean? Although I suspect that a good amount of those cheers are because people actually want to cheer for him though. But a tactic like that can work for the other fans imo.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



ItsWhatIdo said:


> If it isn't on air, then he isn't hitting a large audience.


Then keep talking about punk on air!


----------



## truk83

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The casual fan makes up most of the WWE fanbase.
> The casual fan thinks Punk left, and will soon forget about him.
> In other words, Punk will not be any more over than he already was because only the same IWC people are overrating his ability.


fpalm. Have you seen the amount of publicity CM Punk has been making? This will only lead to him becoming more popular than what he already was. Exactly what is the casual fan? You think casual fans are just kids who like Cena, and Orton? :no:


----------



## Kun10

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The casual fan makes up most of the WWE fanbase.
> The casual fan thinks Punk left, and will soon forget about him.
> In other words, Punk will not be any more over than he already was because only the same IWC people are overrating his ability.


Apart from the fact Punk has been on ESPN and everything, telling the fans not to chant Punk's name every show pretty much means we should expect Punk chants IN every show. All the casuals watching at home are surely going to notice how big this guy is? Especially if they have no idea that the fans have been told not to chant his name. 

Keep this up and I can see a mega-pop for Punk on his return, whenever that may be.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

*TheRealXPac 
@ColtCabana Youre about 2 weeks or less from having more followers than me If ur not already following Colt, what r u waiting for?*


WHAT
WHAT
WHAT


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

X Pac finna be HHH's stooge. Called it.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Okay this might just be me being an over-excited wrestling fan, but did anybody else take "CABANA IS SIGNED AND ABOUT TO BE ON TV" from that tweet?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> Okay this might just be me being an over-excited wrestling fan, but did anybody else take "CABANA IS SIGNED AND ABOUT TO BE ON TV" from that tweet?


If this happens................................


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It's intriguing, but it could also just be that Colt's been getting a bunch of new followers, and 2 weeks was just X-pac's estimate of when Colt would overtake him.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Mister Hands said:


> It's intriguing, but it could also just be that Colt's been getting a bunch of new followers, and 2 weeks was just X-pac's estimate of when Colt would overtake him.


This was how I interpreted it.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Mister Hands said:


> It's intriguing, but it could also just be that Colt's been getting a bunch of new followers, and 2 weeks was just X-pac's estimate of when Colt would overtake him.


This makes sense too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

So then........he'll be Scotty Goldman again?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

I just had a thought...what If Punk gets Cabana with him to form an alliance between the two, thus Debuting THE SECOND CITY SAINTS with Luke Gallows added??


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

any info on why Punk didn't appear on the B.S Report podcast?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Why? So we can get a revamped SES? Nah.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CMPunk CM Punk 
@mikethemiz or @reymysterio for paper champion!?


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> CMPunk CM Punk
> @mikethemiz or @reymysterio for paper champion!?


YES!!! :lmao
That's what I've been saying all along. Paper Champion.

I'm ready for some Rocky V epicness. Hahahahaha


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****










... :lmao Who IS this guy?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Rocky V was horrible.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Winning™;10028113 said:


> Rocky V was horrible.


It's not as bad as people make it out to be. But it's easily the worse one.
I just like the whole theory of a paper champ, and they used it well in that. 
So I get a little excited with the whole 
"you're not the real champ cause you didn't beat so and so, who's the true champion, and people's champ". 
Just the whole theatrics of it is exciting and interesting.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> ... :lmao Who IS this guy?


I believe that's MITB winner Alberto Del Rio.

And :lmao at Punk's tweet. His twitter has been epic.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



TankOfRate said:


> ... :lmao Who IS this guy?


His name is Alberto Del Rio....but you already knew that!


----------



## MizPunkRio

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Rock IVs theme song>


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



MizPunkRio said:


> Rock IVs theme song>


lol, as over the top as it is, Rocky IV is my fave of the 6 films. Love Drago as well


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

"@mikethemiz hey! Maybe if you win, you can make a nice hat out of newspaper and that can be the new title! "it's not a belt, it's a hat!"

:lmao Punk


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Who's hyped for tonight?? 

Punk is saving wrestling AND Football is back! I'm happy as a clam!


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Brye said:


> "@mikethemiz hey! Maybe if you win, you can make a nice hat out of newspaper and that can be the new title! "it's not a belt, it's a hat!"
> 
> :lmao Punk


:lmao wow! 

"@reymysterio I say if you win, the new title is that sock you wear on your head."

All of this is just too good!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> lol, as over the top as it is, Rocky IV is my fave of the 6 films. Love Drago as well


There's no easy way out!

Great... now I'll have to watch that film..... again. *does not own every movie and watch them religiously... nope*

And really looking forward to where Punk is taking us!


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Kabraxal said:


> There's no easy way out!
> 
> Great... now I'll have to watch that film..... again. *does not own every movie and watch them religiously... nope*
> 
> And really looking forward to where Punk is taking us!


THERE'S NO SHORT CUT HOME!!!
*epic guitar solo, with clips of the past films and the beginning of 4*

Pssh, I definitely don't have a collectors edition box set of all 6.....
and then have a Rocky-A-Thon with my grandpa every year.....
it wasn't our 10th annual or anything this year either. 
No sir....


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Kabraxal said:


> There's no easy way out!
> 
> Great... now I'll have to watch that film..... again. *does not own every movie and watch them religiously... nope*
> 
> And really looking forward to where Punk is taking us!


Hearts on Fire!!!


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> Hearts on Fire!!!


STRONG DESIRE, RAGES DEEP WITHIN!!!!
*running up a mountain, while Drago takes steroids*


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> Hearts on Fire!!!


DRRRRAAAAGOOOOO!!!

Easily the greatest soundtrack of any film.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

happy birthday paulie!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Seriously, Rocky III and IV are not loved enough...


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



buffalochipster said:


> happy birthday paulie!


Why the sad face??
He got a talking robot and a cake that looked like him! What's not to be happy about??
Much better than the watch he got. Haha.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

the robot killed that movie for me...luckily the training scene was awesome, but that robot...i hated it.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

That robot touched me on my drago, this is the first time I've admitted it.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> That robot touched me on my drago, this is the first time I've admitted it.


i thought it was the giant picture of yourself...i want one of those in my house, it rises every morning


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

It wasn't even my birthday.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Rocky III was the best, imo.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

Marked out to hear Cult of Personality again.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****

CULT OF PERSONALITY


----------



## Amber B

It's just amazing how Punk is basically recycling everything he did in the final months of his ROH run...and the writers probably have absolutely no idea that's where it came from.


----------



## Stad

Marked out hard when i heard Cult of personality.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

The theme is back again, marked out when I heard it.


----------



## Outburstz

lol CM Punk owns but I'm upset they gave the title back to Cena so quickly


----------



## Lydeck

This sucks. They ruined the best current theme in WWE for some non exciting old rock sold.


----------



## Nuski

I marked out.


----------



## Aficionado

stadw0n306 said:


> Marked out hard when i heard Cult of personality.


Me too, brother!


----------



## Billy Kidman

Fucking. Amazing.


----------



## Stad

They better be selling those shirts soon, i need one lol.


----------



## will94

*Re: The Summer of Punk ***All contract/Post-MITB/Match discussion here****



McQueen said:


> Marked out to hear Cult of Personality again.


Ditto. Was awesome.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I marked for the theme although I thought Austin was coming out for a second when it hit.

Didn't like Punk showing up soon but that ending was epic so it evens out. I loved his new titantron, by the way, if you were paying attention.


----------



## Amber B

Winning™ said:


> I marked for the theme although I thought Austin was coming out for a second when it hit.
> 
> Didn't like Punk showing up soon but that ending was epic so it evens out. I loved his new titantron, by the way, if you were paying attention.



...I still hate you for that avatar.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

after that ending my keyboard is covered in white stuff.




















































i dropped whip cream on it


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Someone ask me this: With Punk back after one week I am guessing that he jobs to Cena at Summerslam and leaves the company like Jericho did in 2005.


----------



## Berbarito

Outburstz said:


> lol CM Punk owns but I'm upset they gave the title back to Cena so quickly


LOL, the entire point is that he isn't the "real" champion. They were hardly gonna have Mysterio in this.


----------



## Kratosx23

Lydeck said:


> This sucks. They ruined the best current theme in WWE for some non exciting old rock sold.


Nah, This Fire Burns is pretty dull.


----------



## The Ice King

When was the last time WWE let someone have a big song like that as their theme??
I'm loving the colors, the theme, EVERYTHING! It's gonna be such an epic face run!

NOW CAN THAT SHIRT FINALLY GO ON SALE???????????
I'm back to checking wweshop.com every second again!

HHH definitely "resigned" him!
Epic story epic epic epic


----------



## itssoeasy23

Punk appearing with song, gear, and WWE Championship around his waist askes the question: 

Was he resigned?

And was it Triple H who resigned him?


----------



## Ratedr4life

I'm sure for those ROH fans hearing that theme was a mark out moment, but hopefully it was just for the one night and he uses This Fire Burns again.

I must say I would rather have had Punk stay off tv a little longer, I thought they would do the big WWE Champ vs WWE Champ match at Survivor Series in MSG, but I guess they decided on Summerslam.


----------



## Otis Driftwood

While i think this is the prelude to punk leaving after summer slam; i'll admit i went from 6 to midnight when the theme hit.


----------



## Joseph29

So I guess Punk is not associated with Nexus anymore.


----------



## Lydeck

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, This Fire Burns is pretty dull.


There's nothing exciting about that song. Maybe people that saw him in ROH love it, but there's nothing about that song that gets me pumped. Every great wrestler has music that gets you pumped.


----------



## McQueen

I disagree. I don't dislike This Fire Burns but i'd rather listen to Cult of Personality anyday. Thats actually a pretty solid song.


----------



## wacokid27

Hey, guys, what's going on? I'm not going to read the entire 152 previous pages of thread. I just think the best part of Raw was the ending. Glad to see Punk is back and hope it's for a long time.

wk

P,S.: Oh, and I didn't watch a lot of Punk in ROH, but I've always liked the start of the song Cult of Personality, so I don't get the hate for it as a "wrestling theme". It did, however, have my wife asking who used it as their theme. I told her that I'd heard it used to be used by CM Punk. That's about the time he came out.


----------



## tpc1122

There not gonna shill out the big bucks for that song for a month


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Lydeck said:


> There's nothing exciting about that song. Maybe people that saw him in ROH love it, but there's nothing about that song that gets me pumped. Every great wrestler has music that gets you pumped.


Hate to say it but all these themes now sound more or less the same... Such trash and they're just "generic songs." Some have 0 to do with the character, it's stupid. 

Nothing like the great themes of Val Venis, Mr. Ass, Sexual Chocolate, NAO with the Dee Ohh Double Gee coming out on the mic... They're truly missing personalities in the WWE, no pun intended. 

Liking this tweet from Miz: mikethemiz The Miz 
by WWE
Oooooo...Punk and Cena. Triple H's new WWE seems a hell of a lot like the old one. Yeah I got two words for ya...

Need more controversial stuff! Hopefully Miz goes on a rant next, he's solid as fuck on the mic as well...


----------



## Amber B

Otis Driftwood said:


> While i think this is the prelude to punk leaving after summer slam; i'll admit i went from 6 to midnight when the theme hit.


Yeah I think he just signed an extension until SummerSlam and he's out.


----------



## s i Ç

Punk being back is awesome, can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## coleminer1

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT WAS AWESOME LOVE HIS ROH THEME!


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

This Fire Burns was amazing, I'm hoping this was only for tonight.


----------



## NWO Sweet

Amber B said:


> Yeah I think he just signed an extension until SummerSlam and he's out.


Why would you think that?


----------



## cactus_jack22

loved the new theme, cult of personality is great song


----------



## Headliner

Amber B said:


> Yeah I think he just signed an extension until SummerSlam and he's out.


Oh god. The marks will flip out. A one month reign for Punk only to drop it back to Cena. I can see it now.


----------



## Nuski

Amber B said:


> Yeah I think he just signed an extension until SummerSlam and he's out.


Yeah, i agree. But if he's staying, i wouldn't be against it


----------



## The Ice King

Wait, people STILL think he's leaving after SS?? 
New theme (very popular song, so probably expensive), New shirt, New titantron, WWE Champion, louder pops than Cena? 
I've never seen WWE do that for ANYONE who's leaving in a month.


----------



## coleminer1

EuropaEndlos said:


> Hate to say it but all these themes now sound more or less the same... Such trash and they're just "generic songs." Some have 0 to do with the character, it's stupid.
> 
> Nothing like the great themes of Val Venis, Mr. Ass, Sexual Chocolate, NAO with the Dee Ohh Double Gee coming out on the mic... They're truly missing personalities in the WWE, no pun intended.
> 
> Liking this tweet from Miz: mikethemiz The Miz
> by WWE
> Oooooo...Punk and Cena. Triple H's new WWE seems a hell of a lot like the old one. Yeah I got two words for ya...
> 
> Need more controversial stuff! Hopefully Miz goes on a rant next, he's solid as fuck on the mic as well...


What about techno themes like Al Snow's I think his is one of the best wrestling themes of all time.


----------



## 777

When Cena won, I thought, 'all that just to make him champ again'.

Then the music hit and I said aloud "Thank You".


----------



## coleminer1

Human Nature said:


> Wait, people STILL think he's leaving after SS??
> New theme (very popular song, so probably expensive), New shirt, New titantron, WWE Champion, louder pops than Cena?
> I've never seen WWE do that for ANYONE who's leaving in a month.


I agree I hope he is staying and I want to buy that shirt!


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Human Nature said:


> Wait, people STILL think he's leaving after SS??
> New theme (very popular song, so probably expensive), New shirt, New titantron, WWE Champion, louder pops than Cena?
> I've never seen WWE do that for ANYONE who's leaving in a month.


I don't know he's not going over John Cena twice.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Amber B said:


> ...I still hate you for that avatar.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

NWO Sweet said:


> Why would you think that?


Originally I thought they did the angle, but his contract is really up in September is what I heard... Hope they extended it and they don't build this all up just to have him leave in September when it is really up...


----------



## Amber B

Human Nature said:


> Wait, people STILL think he's leaving after SS??
> New theme (very popular song, so probably expensive), New shirt, New titantron, WWE Champion, louder pops than Cena?
> I've never seen WWE do that for ANYONE who's leaving in a month.


They threw everything but crack and the kitchen sink at Hardy before he left. He also signed an extension AND he was World Champion AND they were producing a new Hardy DVD yet he still got the hell out after SummerSlam. It happens.


----------



## MajinTrunks

I love that every week for the last month.. by the time RAW is done... I'm excited and can't wait to see what happens next. THANK YOU PUNK!


----------



## EuropaEndlos

coleminer1 said:


> What about techno themes like Al Snow's I think his is one of the best wrestling themes of all time.


Another great gimmick I forgot about... Good call brother. You get the point though? That is another solid gimmick for a guy who was a jobber for the most part. But who people still CHEERED for and got into his entrance. You don't see that with the guys now. The midcard and lower is SO terrible it's going to hurt RAW. The main event scene is truly great, have to find a way to make the whole show like it though.


----------



## Ray

I see it going down like this: HHH sides with Punk to defeat Cena for a new "Era" proclaming that Cena's Era was because of McMahon and because HHH is in charge now, he wants to create his own star. Punk and HHH basically for a Two Man Stable or something like that, and right before Mania, HHH betray's Punk and takes the Title from him basically like Orton/Triple H from 2004. 

Punk then wins the Rumble, and BAM: There's your main-event for Mania. HHH/Punk for the Title.


----------



## Amber B

Winning™ said:


>


I try not to look...but I can't stop. Damn you.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Amber B said:


> They threw everything but crack and the kitchen sink at Hardy before he left. He also signed an extension AND he was World Champion AND they were producing a new Hardy DVD yet he still got the hell out after SummerSlam. It happens.


That is why I think he's gone after Summerslam.


----------



## Heel

Punk leaving would be retarded and there'd be no reason to bring him back tonight.


----------



## The Ice King

Amber B said:


> They threw everything but crack and the kitchen sink at Hardy before he left. He also signed an extension AND he was World Champion AND they were producing a new Hardy DVD yet he still got the hell out after SummerSlam. It happens.


Idk, it's probably just the complete mark in me, and finally being able to be excited for wrestling every week again.
But I just don't see him leaving. This storyline is the complete turn around for WWE and Punk is in the middle of it. 
I can't see them letting him go and they just go right back to where they were.


----------



## TJTheGr81

I don't think Punk is leaving now. No way. New merch, new theme, mega title push. They would NOT do all this for a guy who's leaving in a month and a half. Something I saw in the Raw thread, someone said they thought it was Austin, and even though it wasn't, the whole moment had an Austin-like vibe if that makes any sense. If it wasn't official already, it is now: This is the Summer of Punk.


----------



## MajinTrunks

I donno... all the rumors we've been hearing for months said Punk was leaving because he didn't feel WWE was using him properly.... I'd say that's definitely changed. It's possible he's staying.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Not sure how I feel about Punk coming back so soon and that he's using CoP. I marked for it, but I fell in love with This Fire Burns. 

As for coming back so soon, I think it should've stalled a bit longer, but I still think he's only here until Summerslam, when he will actually leave. So it makes sense. They couldn't do a Summerslam main event without Punk, so it's great to see him back.


----------



## Amber B

The Hardcore Show said:


> That is why I think he's gone after Summerslam.


Pretty much. It wouldn't surprise me if Punk paid for the music himself.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Amber B said:


> Pretty much. It wouldn't surprise me if Punk paid for the music himself.


Cena can beat Punk and get cashed in on by Del Rio.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Amber B said:


> I try not to look...but I can't stop. Damn you.


----------



## Heel

Amber B said:


> Pretty much. It wouldn't surprise me if Punk paid for the music himself.


Are you serious? I couldn't disagree with you more. I don't see any reason for him to leave now and if he was leaving why would they bring him back now. It would have made sense to keep him off TV for good after MITB if he was going.


----------



## Brian Styles

Video up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl4JDnxZme4


----------



## Berbarito

Amber B said:


> They threw everything but crack and the kitchen sink at Hardy before he left. He also signed an extension AND he was World Champion AND they were producing a new Hardy DVD yet he still got the hell out after SummerSlam. It happens.


Jeff Hardy and CM Punk are not comparable human beings.


----------



## The Ice King

I have literally rewatched a freaking ENTRANCE like 20 times now! 
Why? Idk, but I haven't been this excited for wrestling in yeeeaarrsss!!!
He CANNOT leave! CANNOT!


----------



## Portugoose

If they want to push Punk as a face, the New Nexus is going to have to kick him out.


----------



## greyshark

Portugoose said:


> If they want to push Punk as a face, the New Nexus is going to have to kick him out.


He's not even wearing his armband anymore - who knows if they'll even acknowledge Punk leaving Nexus.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Human Nature said:


> I have literally rewatched a freaking ENTRANCE like 20 times now!
> Why? Idk, but I haven't been this excited for wrestling in yeeeaarrsss!!!
> He CANNOT leave! CANNOT!


THIS. X 50 billion and 7 (yes.. 7)


----------



## sw1tch

Portugoose said:


> If they want to push Punk as a face, the New Nexus is going to have to kick him out.


im petty sure you can safely say that Punk is now away from Nexus


----------



## coleminer1

It was an epic attitude era moment.

His theme playing in the backround, Cena raises his title, gets booed, and just as the chorus starts punk raises his title and everyone cheers. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Brian Styles

Portugoose said:


> If they want to push Punk as a face, the New Nexus is going to have to kick him out.


No one cares about new nexus



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl4JDnxZme4 - video of the awesome return. Spreading it for those that missed it.


----------



## Amber B

Berbarito said:


> Jeff Hardy and CM Punk are not comparable human beings.


You're right. They valued a screw up like Hardy a lot more than they do with Punk.


----------



## greyshark

Amber B said:


> You're right. They valued a screw up like Hardy a lot more than they do with Punk.


Fair or not, Hardy was way more over with the crowd than Punk is right now.


----------



## Cynic

Amber B said:


> Pretty much. It wouldn't surprise me if Punk paid for the music himself.


Isn't it at all feasible that maybe, just maybe, WWE is actually trying something clever for once in a decade? On the same night Jim Ross comes back to work and Zack Ryder gets an entrance _and_ a win on live television I'd say just about anything is possible.

Punk isn't going anywhere. And even if he had any inclination to leave the company they wouldn't go out of their way to help turn him from a hypertalented upper midcarder into a hypertalented cultural supernova, which is what's happening. Even Vince McMahon won't trade a few extra PPV buys for letting anyone leave his company looking that good.


----------



## Arya Dark

*The lyrics of Cult of Personality fit Punk's character perfectly right now. The lyric, "I exploit you, still you love me" is so apropos. *


----------



## HHHForever

Love CM Punk's New theme. Cena and Punk will battle for the right to be the true WWE Champ.


----------



## Venge™

greyshark said:


> Fair or not, Hardy was way more over with the crowd than Punk is right now.


Yup. Hardy is a fucking douchebag, but the guy was WAY over.


----------



## scrilla

greyshark said:


> Fair or not, Hardy was way more over with the crowd than Punk is right now.


trololololol. I just heard CM Punk outpop Cena.


----------



## sw1tch

scrilla said:


> trololololol. I just heard CM Punk outpop Cena.


Hardy outpopped everyone unfortunately


----------



## shotsx

I hope there was a cena vs punk dark match after raw went off the air....

does anyone think


----------



## coleminer1

greyshark said:


> Fair or not, Hardy was way more over with the crowd than Punk is right now.


cm punk got a bigger pop than cena


----------



## scrilla

sw1tch said:


> Hardy outpopped everyone unfortunately


don't recall any random Jeff Hardy chants in the middle of matches he wasn't involved in either. don't get me wrong in 2009 Jeff Hardy could outpop Punk any day of the week, but in 2011 I'm not so sure. besides like i said it's 2011, who the fuck is Jeff Hardy again?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

And where is Hardy now?


----------



## Headliner

How is Hardy a fair comparison to Punk?


----------



## Derek

Not gonna lie, I marked huge when Cult of Personality hit. Figured he'd be back, but didn't think it was going to be so soon. I hope he signs a new contract on the WWE title. Those who know of his ROH days will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Amber B

greyshark said:


> Fair or not, Hardy was way more over with the crowd than Punk is right now.


Most definitely. 
What I'm saying is that if they were doing all of that for Hardy despite him being on his way out, it is not shocking or impossible that they could do the same for Punk solely based on the the amount of exposure he is giving to the company right now. It's a you scratch my back, I scratch yours situation right now.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Even Cena had a "this is fucking awesome" look on his face.


----------



## Leechmaster

After show extra from Punk:

http://vids.wwe.com/12696/wwecom-exclusive-cm-punk-tells-t\


"I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack"


----------



## Venge™

coleminer1 said:


> cm punk got a bigger pop than cena


Hardy consistently out popped Cena, and he didn't need to do a fake shoot to achieve that.


----------



## scrilla

^ lol no he just fell off ladders, dressed in clown paint, danced around like a fool and ruined his life to get over. not this fake shoot garbage again. fpalm


----------



## greyshark

Amber B said:


> Most definitely.
> What I'm saying is that if they were doing all of that for Hardy despite him being on his way out, it is not shocking or impossible that they could do the same for Punk solely based on the the amount of exposure he is giving to the company right now. It's a you scratch my back, I scratch yours situation right now.


I may be remembering wrong, but I thought Hardy left because he violated WWE's wellness policy? I was under the impression at the time that they were giving Hardy the ball and seeing how far he'd run with it (only to have him almost immediately fumble it).


----------



## coleminer1

Venge™ said:


> Hardy consistently out popped Cena, and he didn't need to do a fake shoot to achieve that.


Do you have something against CM Punk? Why did you point out how he got over?

If you wanna play that game hardy got over by being a high as fuck spot monkey.


----------



## Headliner

Leechmaster said:


> After show extra from Punk:
> 
> http://vids.wwe.com/12696/wwecom-exclusive-cm-punk-tells-t\
> 
> 
> "I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack"


He said two words and the crowd went crazy. The sky is the limit for this guy.


----------



## wwefrank

he back awesome wwe is going be truly awesome now


----------



## coleminer1

MajinTrunks said:


> Even Cena had a "this is fucking awesome" look on his face.


haha i noticed he was trying to hide his smile


----------



## Venge™

coleminer1 said:


> Do you have something against CM Punk? Why did you point out how he got over?
> 
> If you wanna play that game hardy got over by being a high as fuck spot monkey.


I don't have anything against Punk. I quite like this new angle.

I am slightly annoyed by 1/4 of the forum devoting all of their posts to sucking Punk's dick, so I'm teasing you guys a bit.


----------



## Amber B

greyshark said:


> I may be remembering wrong, but I thought Hardy left because he violated WWE's wellness policy? I was under the impression at the time that they were giving Hardy the ball and seeing how far he'd run with it (only to have him almost immediately fumble it).


Nope. He had a verbal agreement with WWE that he would return at a later time but got butt hurt over the comments Punk made after his arrest. They were still trying to get him back even after he showed up on Impact.


----------



## Headliner

I don't understand the comparison. You're talking about a guy like Hardy who was a *face* vs Punk who is suppose to be a *heel*. It's not a fair comparison, however if you are going to compare, the edge goes to Punk because of how many fans he has won over despite being a heel. Hardy being super over is really his job as a face.


----------



## Arya Dark

*It's funny that those 500 dollar CM Punk shirts are now back on sale at their regular price. heh*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

punks potential is sky high, i dont think hes even begun to tap into his full potential. the fact he just outpopped the top guy in the company just goes to show that the fans want punk. i know punk is unhappy with wwe but hopefully this will change his mind about a lot of things. 

and the thing is, punk is getting a lot of people back into the wwe. people that have gone away from the product, like me. i stopped watching, 4-5 years ago, and now punk has me tuning in every week to watch the ending of raw.


----------



## scrilla

besides like I said before Hardy wasn't over on skill like Punk. spending years falling off of ladders isn't a legitimate skill.


----------



## Arya Dark

*To be fair, there's really nothing heel about Punk right now. *


----------



## LariatSavage

Am I the only one who misses Punk's mustache? 

Cult of Personality couldn't have been any more epic. The crowd seemed to have no idea what it meant though.

RAW: Summer of Punk 2011


----------



## greyshark

Amber B said:


> Nope. He had a verbal agreement with WWE that he would return at a later time but got butt hurt over the comments Punk made after his arrest. They were still trying to get him back even after he showed up on Impact.


Interesting - pretty silly that Hardy turned down making a ton of money being a top guy in WWE (and probably cost WWE a fair amount of money as well).


----------



## Leechmaster

GD said:


> punks potential is sky high, i dont think hes even begun to tap into his full potential. the fact he just outpopped the top guy in the company just goes to show that the fans want punk. i know punk is unhappy with wwe but hopefully this will change his mind about a lot of things.
> 
> and the thing is, punk is getting a lot of people back into the wwe. people that have gone away from the product, like me. i stopped watching, 4-5 years ago, and now punk has me tuning in every week to watch the ending of raw.


At this point, it looks like Punk's staying.

And why shouldn't he? He's about to become one of the main top draws and a certified main eventer after this summer.


----------



## greyshark

Headliner said:


> I don't understand the comparison. You're talking about a guy like Hardy who was a *face* vs Punk who is suppose to be a *heel*. It's not a fair comparison, however if you are going to compare, the edge goes to Punk because of how many fans he has won over despite being a heel. Hardy being super over is really his job as a face.


You can still connect with the fans as a heel - the best ones still get huge reactions out of the crowd even when they're not pops. Hardy's pops as a face were HUGE, much bigger than the reactions that Punk has been getting to this point.


----------



## Amber B

_If_ he stays and especially with the crowd getting behind him , you should definitely look out for the "snake" promo even more now.


----------



## hazuki

He got A huge reaction when he came out


----------



## Venge™

Headliner said:


> I don't understand the comparison. You're talking about a guy like Hardy who was a *face* vs Punk who is suppose to be a *heel*. It's not a fair comparison, however if you are going to compare, the edge goes to Punk because of how many fans he has won over despite being a heel. Hardy being super over is really his job as a face.


In this day/age, being a heel/face doesn't really matter that much anymore, as far as reactions go.

Mysterio and Cena consistently get booed despite being huge faces. The crowd basically turned Orton face last year even though he was supposedly still "heel". They're doing the same thing with Sheamus and Punk now.

I mean, can you really still call Punk a heel? At worst he's a tweener.


----------



## The Ice King

Can anyone understand what he's yelling in the vid after he drops the mic (like a boss might I add )?


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

cm punk is a fuckin rockstar.... wow

that theme is awesome too, "im a cult of personality" is going to be stuck in my head for weeks

what a goosebump giving ending EPIC cm punk has saved the WWE.


----------



## Headliner

LadyCroft said:


> *To be fair, there's really nothing heel about Punk right now. *


He's against Cena. So he's a heel in the eyes of all the kids, and we all know kids make up the majority of the prestigious WWE UNIVERSE.


----------



## ▲E.

Venge™ said:


> Hardy consistently out popped Cena, and he didn't need to do a fake shoot to achieve that.


Love the avatar. Hope B-Roy can be back at 100% sometime in the near future...


Back on topic, 

I'm really happy with what the WWE is doing with this angle, and I'm actually somewhat excited to see what happens on Smackdown this week. Since Triple H is scheduled to make another address, maybe we'll see some more things shaken up.


----------



## DaGreatest

Anyone else think WWE jumped the gun and changed their plans to have CM Punk return so soon due to the poor rating last week?


----------



## The Ice King

:lmao :lmao

"Get some CM Punk merchandising in the house, WHAT'S MY NAME!!!"


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

MajinTrunks said:


> I donno... all the rumors we've been hearing for months said Punk was leaving because he didn't feel WWE was using him properly.... I'd say that's definitely changed. It's possible he's staying.


i hope he does but i wont get my hopes up.



Headliner said:


> He's against Cena. So he's a heel in the eyes of all the kids, and we all know kids make up the majority of the prestigious WWE UNIVERSE.


and he got major cheers tonight from a crowd full of little kids and women. he outpopped cena tonight, i think no matter what, the guy will get cheers.


----------



## Headliner

Venge™ said:


> In this day/age, being a heel/face doesn't really matter that much anymore, as far as reactions go.
> 
> Mysterio and Cena consistently get booed despite being huge faces. The crowd basically turned Orton face last year even though he was supposedly still "heel". They're doing the same thing with Sheamus and Punk now.
> 
> I mean, can you really still call Punk a heel? At worst he's a tweener.


There's some truth in that, but like I said, it's much easier for a Hardy face to get over than a Punk heel. Punk's done a hell of a lot more to get over in the last few weeks than Hardy did most of his career besides the swantons off ladders and other high places.


----------



## greyshark

I hope he sticks around - he's been incredibly entertaining during this angle and I'm excited to see where they go with it.


----------



## Venge™

▲E.;10031510 said:


> Love the avatar. Hope B-Roy can be back at 100% sometime in the near future...
> 
> 
> Back on topic,
> 
> I'm really happy with what the WWE is doing with this angle, and I'm actually somewhat excited to see what happens on Smackdown this week. Since Triple H is scheduled to make another address, maybe we'll see some more things shaken up.


Hopefully some talent. SD! is starving for talent...

On topic, Cult of Personality is so perfect for Punk, love the new entrance.


----------



## FITZ

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny that those 500 dollar CM Punk shirts are now back on sale at their regular price. heh*


I'm sure there are going to be a lot of shirts that won't get paid for. There is an auction for a shirt on ebay that is up to $200, I think it's safe to say that whoever wins that auction won't be paying.


----------



## coleminer1

regardless of him staying or not that was the most epic face off since rock/austin

His theme playing in the backround, both raising their belts....epic.


----------



## Headliner

GD said:


> and he got major cheers tonight from a crowd full of little kids and women. he outpopped cena tonight, i think no matter what, the guy will get cheers.


I'll watch the video again. I seen a bunch of lost Cena fans in the crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark

*



CM Punk is God!

Click to expand...

You gave me fortune, you gave me fame. You gave me power, gave me your God's name....


Cult of Personality is PERFECT for Punk.
*


----------



## DaGreatest

To make this angle really work, Cena needs to turn heel and Punk needs to go full face. A double turn, ala Hart/Austin, propelling Punk into the most over person in the WWE since Austin.


----------



## coleminer1

Venge™ said:


> Hopefully some talent. SD! is starving for talent...
> 
> On topic, Cult of Personality is so perfect for Punk, love the new entrance.


Calling it now Kings of wrestling will debut on smackdown


----------



## Dub

I dont see how this ruins the angle with him coming back, a week doesn't really make a difference if the build up is great. I rather have them interact.


----------



## Mike`

I wouldn't really say CM Punk got a bad reaction lol, most people were confused. Plus we all know Virginia doesn't have the best crowds (IE Tough Enough finale and the crowd dead for Austin.)


----------



## Leechmaster

DaGreatest said:


> To make this angle really work, Cena needs to turn heel and Punk needs to go full face. A double turn, ala Hart/Austin, propelling Punk into the most over person in the WWE since Austin.


Pretty much. It looks like WWE can survive with CM Punk and Orton as the top two faces of the company considering they are getting universally cheered and generate large pops. If there was any time to turn Cena heel, this is it.


----------



## Venge™

Headliner said:


> Punk's done a hell of a lot more to get over in the last few weeks than Hardy did most of his career besides the swantons off ladders and other high places.


Yes...but if it was that easy to emulate Hardy's success, we should be seeing a lot more of guys like him...and we don't even have one.

There are plenty of spot monkeys still left in the WWE, (Bourne, Morrison come to mind) and none of them have ever come close to getting a pop on the level of Hardy at his worst. 

Either way, this is a pointless debate. Punk is Punk, and Hardy is Hardy. I just hope Punk doesn't screw himself by being a complete dumbshit (like Hardy).


----------



## coleminer1

Venge™ said:


> Yes...but if it was that easy to emulate Hardy's success, we should be seeing a lot more of guys like him...and we don't even have one.
> 
> There are plenty of spot monkeys still left in the WWE, (Bourne, Morrison come to mind) and none of them have ever come close to getting a pop on the level of Hardy at his worst.
> 
> Either way, this is a pointless debate. Punk is Punk, and Hardy is Hardy. I just hope Punk doesn't screw himself by being a complete dumbshit (like Hardy).


Punk is a lot smarter than hardy and is straight edge


----------



## Belladonna29

So I definitely think Raw was better this week than last week, but I'm feeling a little bit unsure about how the Punk/Cena angle is being kinda rushed.
The whole "Cena is getting fired....psyche!" angle, the idea of Punk "hijacking the title to possibly humiliate the WWE" probably isn't going to happen now that he's right back in Cena's face a week later.
And that's a shame, because there was so much more that could have been done with that idea, but I'm guessing the writers realized it wouldn't be that convincing that HHH is worried about what Punk is doing with that title when someone else have won the newly declared one on Raw.

Don't get me wrong, I was happy to see Punk back on TV like anyone else and the WWE might have sensed that the show suffered without him (storyline-wise and ratings), so they decided to bring him back quickly. His character is so hot right now, you'd look stupid not the capitalize on it, even if it contradicts things.
I just hope they've got this planned out for the long run and it's not a hotshot about to run it's course.

That being said, it was a great moment when Punk's old music hit.
I didn't like the idea of the tournament, and I knew Cena would win ( cause why have the match is Rey is meant to keep the title?).
I wasn't even watching because I rolled my eyes, turned my head, and put on headphones on throughout the main event.
Then my sister goes "WTF is that?", so of course I take off my headphones and I'm like "That's Punk's ROH music. He's there!"
Nice changeup, and it suits his persona right now.
I'm sure only a segment of the crowd knew it, but the staredown with Cena was confirmation
that the heat for the angle is still there.

And while the idea of having Cena with his own version of the title seems like consolation for his playing second fiddle to Punk for the last month or so, I understand why they wanted Cena as Punk's antagonist instead of Rey, the Miz, or Del Rio.
Cena is the perfect "corporate tool goodie-goodie" foil for Punk's whole
"Anti-establishment crusader" aura. Hopefully it works out and this doesn't turn into another eventual squash triumph for Cena, but I think the WWE can probably sense that Punk's mainstream momentum is to valuable to the company be squandered.
If they were EVER going to turn Cena heel, this might be the one time to chance it.
I wouldn't count on it though.

P.S. - I really want Punk's new shirt! I don't normally like wrestling shirts cause they're so chessy, but that one is pretty cool. My sister's went to MITB and wanted to get one but didn't have any money left. I told her it's on ebay for $400 and she was like "F**K!" :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I could have been okay with Punk coming out the week before Summerslam as it would have been a rematch between Rey/Cena for the title to add even more interest not towards the match but what can happen within the match.


----------



## Headliner

Venge™ said:


> Yes...but if it was that easy to emulate Hardy's success, we should be seeing a lot more of guys like him...and we don't even have one.
> 
> There are plenty of spot monkeys still left in the WWE, (Bourne, Morrison come to mind) and none of them have ever come close to getting a pop on the level of Hardy at his worst.
> 
> Either way, this is a pointless debate. Punk is Punk, and Hardy is Hardy. I just hope Punk doesn't screw himself by being a complete dumbshit (like Hardy).


Hardy has the look. None of the others do. Morrison has the look, but Hardy blows him out of the water when it comes to charisma.


----------



## sw1tch

GD said:


> punks potential is sky high, i dont think hes even begun to tap into his full potential. the fact he just outpopped the top guy in the company just goes to show that the fans want punk. i know punk is unhappy with wwe but hopefully this will change his mind about a lot of things.
> 
> and the thing is, punk is getting a lot of people back into the wwe. people that have gone away from the product, like me. i stopped watching, 4-5 years ago, and now punk has me tuning in every week to watch the ending of raw.


this is so true, i hadnt watched wrestling in over 2 years, then i heard about the Punk promo a few weeks ago, so watched it, then watched Money in the Bank, and have now watched both Raw's since, and am excited for next week, all because of Punk


----------



## Venge™

Headliner said:


> Hardy has the look. None of the others do. Morrison has the look, but Hardy blows him out of the water when it comes to *charisma.*


Which is also funny because....he stunk on the mic. On par with Morrison.

It's not the look, not charisma. Hardy had IT, and very, very few guys have IT.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Hardy and Morrison have horrible mic skills. Difference is, Hardy has natural charisma. Morrison wouldn't know it if Dusty polka dot smacked him straight in the face. No wonder he got a VERY miniscule pop tonight for his "long awaited return".


----------



## Brye

Morrison isn't a spot monkey. ~___~

And good Raw, don't really mind Punk being back and a good ***+ match out of Rey/Cena.


----------



## christianFNcage

wwe paniced about last weeks ratings and just couldnt wait to get punk bac on TV. I believe they just ruined the best stoyline theyve had going in a long long time...


----------



## Berbarito

Amber B said:


> You're right. They valued a screw up like Hardy a lot more than they do with Punk.


No they don't.



greyshark said:


> Fair or not, Hardy was way more over with the crowd than Punk is right now.


No he wasn't.



Venge™ said:


> Which is also funny because....he stunk on the mic. On par with Morrison.
> 
> It's not the look, not charisma. Hardy had IT, and very, very few guys have IT.


It being what exactly? Crack cocaine?


----------



## coleminer1

cm punk has more charisma than hardy


----------



## greyshark

christianFNcage said:


> wwe paniced about last weeks ratings and just couldnt wait to get punk bac on TV. I believe they just ruined the best stoyline theyve had going in a long long time...


A little harsh to call it ruined already don't you think? Why not just wait and see where they go with this next week?


----------



## hazuki

CM Punk ON Kimmel LOL


----------



## CJ Punk

CM Punk's talent level is far above Hardy's. Better on the mic, in the ring and has ten times the amount of charisma. Hardy was only over with the crowd because of his spot monkey approach to matches. They only ever looked at Hardy as a daredevil stuntman.


----------



## Dub

For people saying that the angle is ruined, please explain.


----------



## scrilla

Berbarito said:


> It being what exactly? Crack cocaine?


falling off ladders. you know something nobody can do.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Punk on Kimmel 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## coleminer1

cm punk is the face of wwe simple as that


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

TONIGHT?


----------



## Kabraxal

coleminer1 said:


> cm punk is the face of wwe simple as that


It is looking more and more like that... even Cena's look when he got a small pop before Punk raised his belt was that of "yeah, this is the dude..."


----------



## Kratosx23

DubC said:


> For people saying that the angle is ruined, please explain.


I don't know if it's ruined but there better be a damn good reason why he made all this fuss about leaving only to come back the week after he leaves. And I know he was leaving because Vince was running the company badly, and Vince isn't chairman in the storyline any longer, but he bashed Triple H too, so this comeback isn't making any sense yet.


----------



## Aficionado

This Fire Burns was a great theme. I thought the hook at the beginning would generate the pop but now its CoP's riff and I'm perfectly fine with that. If you take the lyrics of both songs, it's fitting TFB represented Punk's rise to the top and CoP is a perfect representation of accomplishing that goal and will define the rest of his career. How easy is it to think of the crowd chanting "The Cult of Personality!" as he makes his way to the ring?


----------



## Brye

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know if it's ruined but there better be a damn good reason why he made all this fuss about leaving only to come back the week after he leaves. And I know he was leaving because Vince was running the company badly, and Vince isn't chairman in the storyline any longer, but he bashed Triple H too, so this comeback isn't making any sense yet.


I'm assuming his motive is that he doesn't want them to have a championship because it's still his.


----------



## Deebow

For as happy I'm glad Punk is going to be back on TV, I felt that they could of dragged it on a little bit longer.


----------



## Gresty




----------



## CM Rom

I probably would have waited at least another week to bring Punk back to make it look like Cena has settled back down with the title until BANG, there's Punk


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

Punk is the actual champion, he beat Cena to win it and now returning after all of the tourney matches, basically saying "Not so fast! See that name plate? I'm the real champion, not you" and then held up the belt. Cena looked defeated the moment he came out.

Plus, dragging this out for a long time would have completely killed it. Who the fuck is going to order SS to hope to see Punk and then they get him, but it's a quick Twitter message on the titantron (I've seriously seen this suggested looking around on other boards) or a fuzzy webcam video? Talk about pissing people off and driving away even more people for wasting $45 dollars on that.


----------



## The Ice King

I think HHH "resigned" him. He knew CM Punk was too big to pass up. 
He NEEDS him, Punk will talk trash on him still, but maybe he got some good things in his "new contract". 

Actually I can't even make any predictions, I'm just excited for it to play out! 
Another end of a Monday night, and I'm ready for next Monday again!


----------



## Kratosx23

Brye said:


> I'm assuming his motive is that he doesn't want them to have a championship because it's still his.


That makes no sense. First of all, how did he not have the sense to know that they would crown a new champion?

Secondly, if he didn't want them to have a championship, why in the holy mother of fuck did he ALLOW a new champion to be crowned instead of breaking the match up?


----------



## Dub

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know if it's ruined but there better be a damn good reason why he made all this fuss about leaving only to come back the week after he leaves. And I know he was leaving because Vince was running the company badly, and Vince isn't chairman in the storyline any longer, but he bashed Triple H too, so this comeback isn't making any sense yet.


Okay, so for the moment its ruin until they explain it.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

DubC said:


> For people saying that the angle is ruined, please explain.


That would require some logic and not fantasy booking that suggests we get some Twitter messages every now and then on Raw or at a PPV, culminating in Punk finally returning some time next year when no one gives a fuck about the feud anymore. That'll sure put asses in the seats!


----------



## Brye

Now Del Rio has two different champions to get embarrassed by when he tries to cash in. Bright side to everything.


----------



## Kratosx23

Brye said:


> Now Del Rio has two different champions to get embarrassed by when he tries to cash in. Bright side to everything.


That won't happen. Del Rio will cash in successfully just like everybody else. If you remember, they did the false cash in with Miz about 30 times too.

Rightfully so. Del Rio deserves to win the title and the tears of the haters will be so delicious.


----------



## planetarydeadlock

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That won't happen. Del Rio will cash in successfully just like everybody else. If you remember, they did the false cash in with Miz about 30 times too.
> 
> Rightfully so. Del Rio deserves to win the title and the tears of the haters will be so delicious.


Surely you'll agree the move to RAW has not helped him. He was doing great work on SmackDown but has been pretty stale since the draft.

He should not cash in yet, wait till TLC or a similar level PPV and let Punk do his thing for a while longer.


----------



## Dub

Its really the writers fault for not having anything relevant for him to do.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

So Punk v. Cena is official at Summerslam. I'm assuming that Cena will get his win back after all that. *sighs* I would think Punk would get another PPV win to really drive the point home about him being THE man but the keyword is "think".


----------



## greyshark

Winning™ said:


> So Punk v. Cena is official at Summerslam. I'm assuming that Cena will get his win back after all that. *sighs* I would think Punk would get another PPV win to really drive the point home about him being THE man but the keyword is "think".


I think Punk will walk out of SS as champion. With all the build-up this angle has gotten it would make more sense to give Punk a longer reign - especially since the theme of this "new era" is showing us something new and different.


----------



## wwefrank

punk will win cena wont or maybe cena will then have another epic match at next ppv


----------



## Berbarito

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That won't happen. Del Rio will cash in successfully just like everybody else. If you remember, they did the false cash in with Miz about 30 times too.
> 
> Rightfully so. Del Rio deserves to win the title and the tears of the haters will be so delicious.


Indeed. I hear it's his destiny, or something like that?


----------



## coleminer1

Del Rio deserves to win? He was in the WWE for 1 year FFS.


----------



## tgautier13

Punk should not have returned so quickly. Maybe a few run ins to disrupt Cena matches, while getting chased back through the crowd by security to keep building heat. Him returning so soon really puts a damper on the whole "I'm leaving WWE" angle.


----------



## Kratosx23

planetarydeadlock said:


> Surely you'll agree the move to RAW has not helped him. He was doing great work on SmackDown but has been pretty stale since the draft.
> 
> He should not cash in yet, wait till TLC or a similar level PPV and let Punk do his thing for a while longer.


Why hasn't it helped him? He's the MITB winner, and now gets to win the #1 title instead of the #2 title.

Being on SmackDown would not help him. Oh, he'd probably be the MITB winner there too, don't get me wrong, but once Edge retired, Randy Orton was coming and he'd just get sent back down to the SmackDown midcard while this Orton/Christian storyline stays at the forefront, and when he did cash in, it would be for the lesser title, like I mentioned before. Sure, he's not doing much but you know his title win is looming around the corner, once this Punk storyline wraps up.



> Del Rio deserves to win? He was in the WWE for 1 year FFS.


Big deal. Time in the company has nothing to do with talent.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

When I heard "Cult of Personality" hit, I didn't know what to think, or who it was, I was marking out for the song, and then I thought "No way... Punk isn't that awesome to have this theme... is he?"... and so he does... makes me mark out for him more. I liked "The Fire Burns" a lot, but it doesn't touch Cult of Personality for me. That song is one of my favorite songs ever. Never miss it when I hear it on the radio. (Just a quick note, I've never seen Punk in ROH or any other promotion besides WWE, so I wouldn't have known he had that song before hand).

They could have waited on his return, but it was happening before Summerslam anyway, so whatever.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

coleminer1 said:


> Del Rio deserves to win? He was in the WWE for 1 year FFS.


Sheamus says "Fella?"


----------



## Dub

FELLA


----------



## Amber B

Still in shock that he used that song.


----------



## Dark Church

I think it was awesome that WWE got that song for him to use. Oh an people need to stop arguing with Pyro (or whoever the hell he is this week) because he likes the people that are not that good like Riley, Miz and Mexican JBL and he doesn't like wrestling just the promos. It is a waste of your time.


----------



## kobra860

AgeofCJ said:


> CM Punk's talent level is far above Hardy's. Better on the mic, in the ring and has ten times the amount of charisma. Hardy was only over with the crowd because of his spot monkey approach to matches. They only ever looked at Hardy as a daredevil stuntman.


Hardy shouldn't even be part of the discussion. He's worthless.


----------



## Heel

Pyro's favourites were always Punk and Christian, both have the World Titles and he still finds something to moan about. Amazing.


----------



## Aficionado

Wikipedia's definition of a cult of personality:

A cult of personality arises when an individual uses mass media, propaganda, or other methods, to create an idealized and heroic public image, often through unquestioning flattery and praise.


----------



## buffalochipster

doyousee? said:


> Wikipedia's definition of a cult of personality:


Wow, that fits Punk to a "T"


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

EPIC return, even though it prob didn't have the impact that it would've had if it was held off just a few weeks longer. 

I am a bit nervous, however, that Punk is indeed leaving. Returning the favor to Cena at SummerSlam then riding off into the sunset is not out of the realm of possibility, IMO. Punk has the chance to become the next Austin by being the first CM Punk, if that make sense. But that won't happen when a two month mega push gets cut off at the knees, and Punk is the only one who can control that since Vince and Co cannot ignore his crowd reactions recently. 

NOW, if he leaves after a SummerSlam loss, takes a few months off and returns come Mania time with a high profile match (high profile meaning for one of the titles or the Undertaker's opponent) on the card, I'd be FINE with that!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

So, I'm guessing that'll be his new gimmick name.

"The Cult of Personality" CM Punk

Dig it.


----------



## Milwaukee

WWE.com needs to release that new Punk shirt. I want one.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

HorsemenTerritory said:


> EPIC return, even though it prob didn't have the impact that it would've had if it was held off just a few weeks longer.
> 
> I am a bit nervous, however, that Punk is indeed leaving. Returning the favor to Cena at SummerSlam then riding off into the sunset is not out of the realm of possibility, IMO. Punk has the chance to become the next Austin by being the first CM Punk, if that make sense. But that won't happen when a two month mega push gets cut off at the knees, and Punk is the only one who can control that since Vince and Co cannot ignore his crowd reactions recently.
> 
> NOW, if he leaves after a SummerSlam loss, takes a few months off and returns come Mania time with a high profile match (high profile meaning for one of the titles or the Undertaker's opponent) on the card, I'd be FINE with that!


Sounds good but I'd love him to hold the belt for some time... Fantasy world I bet!

Lost a ton of respect for Jeff and Matt Hardy after watching this video:
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2010/1123/534117/jim-ross/

Sorry if it has been shown, I've been out of the wrestling loop since Raw on September 11th either 05 or 06... I think 06. Just got back in around WM


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

coleminer1 said:


> Del Rio deserves to win? He was in the WWE for 1 year FFS.


What about Brock?


----------



## The Hardcore Show

HorsemenTerritory said:


> EPIC return, even though it prob didn't have the impact that it would've had if it was held off just a few weeks longer.
> 
> I am a bit nervous, however, that Punk is indeed leaving. Returning the favor to Cena at SummerSlam then riding off into the sunset is not out of the realm of possibility, IMO. Punk has the chance to become the next Austin by being the first CM Punk, if that make sense. But that won't happen when a two month mega push gets cut off at the knees, and Punk is the only one who can control that since Vince and Co cannot ignore his crowd reactions recently.
> 
> NOW, if he leaves after a SummerSlam loss, takes a few months off and returns come Mania time with a high profile match (high profile meaning for one of the titles or the Undertaker's opponent) on the card, I'd be FINE with that!


If he wanted to leave I can't blame him Jericho did the same thing in 2005 came back 2 1/2 years later and had a great 2nd run. I do think right now is not the time for him to leave but if he wants to step away for a year or two I don't blame him


----------



## John Locke

http://vids.wwe.com/12696/wwecom-exclusive-cm-punk-tells-t


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

"I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack!"


----------



## Heel

Punk leaving after Summerslam would be the biggest kick in the nuts ever. But I can't see it happening, because there's no reason to bring him back now only for him to leave again in a few weeks. If he really does want to leave then they would've kept him off TV after MITB and not brought him back tonight. Plus I doubt they'd have debuted a new theme and titantron for just a few weeks use.


----------



## cdh409

i knew right away it was cm punk. it was obvious


----------



## The Ice King

He's definitely right when he says "get some merchandise in this house" 
If the shirt isn't up by tomorrow, I expect it to be up by next week after it's explained why Punk is "back"


----------



## Headliner

MMN said:


> Punk leaving after Summerslam would be the biggest kick in the nuts ever. But I can't see it happening, because there's no reason to bring him back now only for him to leave again in a few weeks. If he really does want to leave then they would've kept him off TV after MITB and not brought him back tonight. Plus I doubt they'd have debuted a new theme and titantron for just a few weeks use.


Like Amber said earlier, they threw everything at Hardy and he still left. They are probably giving Punk the freedom to do things in order to keep him happy. It's possible that he could of paid for that theme to be used.


----------



## Heel

Headliner said:


> Like Amber said earlier, they threw everything at Hardy and he still left. They are probably giving Punk the freedom to do things in order to keep him happy. It's possible that he could of paid for that theme to be used.


I just don't see him leaving now after returning tonight. I could be wrong but I just don't see the sense in it. Punk's clearly been given more freedom and been told he's going to be used how he's always wanted to. Him leaving after Summerslam would be terrible for both Punk and WWE, imo.

The whole "Punk could've paid for the theme" thing sounds pretty ridiculous to me too.


----------



## Kratosx23

Milwaukee said:


> WWE.com needs to release that new Punk shirt. I want one.


God, if that happens, I'm gonna laugh SO hard at those stupid motherfuckers who are buying Punk's shirt on Ebay for $300. :lmao


----------



## Brye

Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, if that happens, I'm gonna laugh SO hard at those stupid motherfuckers who are buying Punk's shirt on Ebay for $300. :lmao


Didn't even think of that. :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Um......so what was all that CM Punk on Kimmel thing about?


----------



## Brye

Idk I frantically put on Kimmel once I heard that and watched about an hour of nothing I cared for. :side:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Argh, swiv!


----------



## Heel

Punk was on Jimmy Kimmel?


----------



## Brye

Yeah a bunch of people posted it in the Raw thread I believe and then just never answered anyone's questions.


----------



## RyanPelley

Sigh... Can anyone honestly expect Punk to beat Cena again at Summerslam?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Ok to answer the punk on kimmel questions.

Punk showed up to a kid's house with the wwe title. The kid was six and a massive john cena fan. He HATES punk apparently.

Punk shows up and argues with the kid, he makes an incredible target audience joke by saying cena is poopy to the kid so he can understand it


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

So he'll be on tonight then? I live in the West so we get him around midnight.


----------



## Brye

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok to answer the punk on kimmel questions.
> 
> Punk showed up to a kid's house with the wwe title. The kid was six and a massive john cena fan. He HATES punk apparently.
> 
> Punk shows up and argues with the kid, he makes an incredible target audience joke by saying cena is poopy to the kid so he can understand it


:lmao:lmao:lmao That sounds awesome. Gonna have to keep my eye out for it on youtube.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Winning™ said:


> So he'll be on tonight then? I live in the West so we get him around midnight.


Yeah he's on within the first 5-10 minutes of the show


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Nice. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## smackdown1111

RyanPelley said:


> Sigh... Can anyone honestly expect Punk to beat Cena again at Summerslam?


On the one hand, you would think they are trying to build Punk up as a top face and by doing this, they would have him beat Cena. On the other hand, (I could be wrong on this so help me out whoever), Cena has yet to beat Punk 1 on 1. It doesn't seem to likely that the number 1 guy in the company is yet to lose another match to Punk, not to say Punk isn't a big time player or anything, but Cena has got to get a win sooner or later over the guy. I think Cena staying face or turning heel at Summerslam decides who wins. If he stays as a face, he will beat Punk and be the Champion. However, if they have Punk win, Cena will end up snapping I bet and thus, the heel turn finally comes. I tend to think a heel turn is coming, but then again, I have thought this many times only for it to not happen, so I am probably wrong on this one to,


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Either two scenarios should go down for this match at Summerslam:

1) Punk wins the match and becomes the Undisputed WWE champion and, thus, sets up the long slow build to Cena's heel turn.

or

2) Cena wins either via assistance by HHH and his regime OR Cena playing heel tendencies to where he wins clean but the reaction/turn is similar to Austin/Bret from WM 13.


----------



## smackdown1111

Yeah, good point. If Cena does lose, I would prefer to see the slow build up to a heel turn then just immediately snap like I suggested. I think that is what is in store, hopefully.


----------



## Brye

Winning™ said:


> Either two scenarios should go down for this match at Summerslam:
> 
> 1) Punk wins the match and becomes the Undisputed WWE champion and, thus, sets up the long slow build to Cena's heel turn.
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Cena wins either via assistance by HHH and his regime OR Cena playing heel tendencies to where he wins clean but the reaction/turn is similar to Austin/Bret from WM 13.


Either one of those would play out great. (Y)

I just don't want to see this come to an end quick, which I'm trusting WWE not to do.


----------



## Heel

WWE would be fools to do anything other than the 2 suggestions that Winning has posted. I'm keeping to my negative mindset, so as not to be disappointed.


----------



## RyanPelley

Brye said:


> Either one of those would play out great. (Y)
> 
> I just don't want to see this come to an end quick, which I'm trusting WWE not to do.


Let's hope it doesn't. At the same time, as great as Punk has been through this, I'm afraid that a loss to Cena at Summerslam would just kill all the momentum immediately. And I just can't see Punk going over him two PPVs in a row, unless it's really a major change of an era, with Punk being the new guy at the top... Crossing my fingers for that.


----------



## Dub

It would look ridiculous if Punk introduce a new design for the belt only to lose it in two weeks.


----------



## Xander45

I just finished watching RAW, i have to admit to fast forwarding through a lot of the pointless matches after Rey had won and they announced Cena would get a title shot. But god damn when Cult of Personality hit did i mark, i hope he keeps it and it's not just a one night/short term thing like they had with Bischoff and Back in Black. The fact they're letting him use his old ROH theme brings up the rumours again, but also makes me hope there's still a chance for Bryan to come out to the Final Countdown.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Honestly, Cena can't win this match cleanly or else this feud/angle is cut off his knees. Cena doesn't need to ALWAYS win to keep his overness. He is one of those guys who can take a loss and still be as over as ever. WWE needs to learn this in order for this company to have reliable stars they can use other than Cena and Orton. That's like saying have HBK beat Austin after his win after Wrestlemania 14 even though Austin was white hot over and just won his first WWE title.


----------



## itssoeasy23

First of all, I think Punk was brought back early to have the title match with Cena at Summerslam. Becuase, let's face it, fans want to see Punk. Del Rio vs. Cena? Mysterio vs. Cena? Would've got anything close to what the interest is between Cena and Punk. 

The match at Summerslam will be very interesting. I'm not sure, but the general feeling I have is that Cena will capture the real WWE Championship and thus carry the throne again as the Champion. But, WWE have been very gracious to Punk, and quite frankly if he was to lose to Cena at Summerslam, well, it would'nt be very good for Punk. Becuase, let's face it, Punk is a very "hot commodity" as he put it, and alot of fans want to see him. If Cena was to cleanly beat Punk at Summerslam, well, WWE should think otherwise. This, right now, is a fantastic way to build up a future top guy in the company. Punk is charismatic, great on the mic, in the ring, has good reaction's from crowds, it over as a face or heel, and fans want to see him. If he was to say, lose, it would potentially ruin all of his momentum he has right now, and just might turn some hot-headed WWE fans away. 

CM Punk, for all intents and purposes, can be a big star in the company, losing to Cena and taking some time off will only ruin his momentum. I think there is a chance that Punk may, indeed, beat Cena at Summerslam. Would'nt surprise me one bit, becuase I think WWE even realize, they've struck gold with Punk, all they have to do is keep up the hype and momentum.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa

This is such a good storyline. When CoP hit i marked the fuck out. The look on Cena's face was epic. It as almost as Cena knew this guy is the real deal. Does anybody truly think Cena is going heel?


----------



## smackdown1111

I do have a fear in the end of what should be another classic match between Punk and Cena, that ADR comes out, cashes in his briefcase and ends up walking out as champ. This could negate a possible Cena heel turn as both men come out as losers through a grueling battle. Going this way is the worst possible outcome, even worse then Cena winning clean which should not happen either.


----------



## RVD 1010

Anyone think The Rock could return at SummerSlam and cost Cena the match? If you recall the shoot promo from Youtube, he mentioned he'd be around "soon" in a place where his dream came true or something. SummerSlam is in Los Angeles, so it would not surprise me for that to happen there.


----------



## itssoeasy23

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> This is such a good storyline. When CoP hit i marked the fuck out. The look on Cena's face was epic. It as almost as Cena knew this guy is the real deal. Does anybody truly think Cena is going heel?


If they trust Punk enough for him to carry the throne as "the guy," then it's a slight possibility.


----------



## FreakyZo

Is it hypocritical for me to want "SuperPunk", lol, because right now Punk needs to keep winning unless he gets royally screwed (I'm talking Austin screwed here, were gets even more over) and I would love every second of it!

Unlike, when Cena was champ in 05-07


----------



## DDTXUW

if we were, for the moment, base everything on the idea Punk is back to stay, then I think we have to ask what role The Rock will play in this. We've been talking about this storyline being a slow burn to WrestleMania, but the fact is, the only thing we know will happen at Mania is Rock/Cena. Everything involving them is a build to that. Punk's called out "Dwayne" as much as anyone, and it would be silly to think that they'll just let that one go. Rock's already made it clear he'll be at Survivor Series, but let's not discount SummerSlam being in LA...close to home for Rocky.


----------



## RyanPelley

smackdown1111 said:


> I do have a fear in the end of what should be another classic match between Punk and Cena, that ADR comes out, cashes in his briefcase and ends up walking out as champ. This could negate a possible Cena heel turn as both men come out as losers through a grueling battle. Going this way is the worst possible outcome, even worse then Cena winning clean which should not happen either.


Maybe I'm giving the WWE too much credit, but do you really think they could screw up everything Punk has built up just like that? It's scary that it's a legit possibility...


----------



## Aficionado

Useless information warning:

Apporximately 3 hours after Punk came out to CoP, it's Youtube page has recieved close to 1400 comments and continues to rise. The video was posted Oct. 25, 2009 and has a total of 5000 comments. Not sure about the views but I wonder what the iTunes sales are like now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0


----------



## The Ice King

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!!!
Just saw Jimmy Kimmel!!!
That was hilarious! I'm sorry, but I'm so gay for Punk it's ridiculous. :lmao
He'll be such an amazing face of the company. 

BTW, that kid is a genius! He's 6, but an absolute genius. 
Completely predicted what would happen on RAW like a true IWCer, he'll be on our side soon. :lmao


----------



## DDTXUW

smackdown1111 said:


> I do have a fear in the end of what should be another classic match between Punk and Cena, that ADR comes out, cashes in his briefcase and ends up walking out as champ. This could negate a possible Cena heel turn as both men come out as losers through a grueling battle. Going this way is the worst possible outcome, even worse then Cena winning clean which should not happen either.


What about a clean win for either one...then ADR comes out, only to get screwed by the loser of the match. Both come out as faces, and we don't have a lame champion.


----------



## cdh409

Winning™ said:


> Either two scenarios should go down for this match at Summerslam:
> 
> 1) Punk wins the match and becomes the Undisputed WWE champion and, thus, sets up the long slow build to Cena's heel turn.
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Cena wins either via assistance by HHH and his regime OR Cena playing heel tendencies to where he wins clean but the reaction/turn is similar to Austin/Bret from WM 13.


these two scenarios would be great. but i'm not sure i doubt cena will go heel anytime within the next year. its just one of those things for years people talked about but never happened


----------



## RyanPelley

DDTXUW said:


> if we were, for the moment, base everything on the idea Punk is back to stay, then I think we have to ask what role The Rock will play in this. We've been talking about this storyline being a slow burn to WrestleMania, but the fact is, the only thing we know will happen at Mania is Rock/Cena. Everything involving them is a build to that. Punk's called out "Dwayne" as much as anyone, and it would be silly to think that they'll just let that one go. Rock's already made it clear he'll be at Survivor Series, but let's not discount SummerSlam being in LA...close to home for Rocky.


Hmm... Rock screws Cena at Summerslam, twist in the storyline that leads to Punk / Rock at Survivor Series, while Rock / Cena still remains for Mania?


----------



## smackdown1111

RyanPelley said:


> Maybe I'm giving the WWE too much credit, but do you really think they could screw up everything Punk has built up just like that? It's scary that it's a legit possibility...


I do hope I am wrong and am thinking if they want to build up Punk as a top face, they will only tease the ADR cash in again, but only for ADR to backout of it again. However, ADR has to cash it in at some point, and I am sure when he does, he will win, no matter how much people could give two shits about this guy. Dude cannot generate any heat from the crowd at all.


----------



## ▲E.

RyanPelley said:


> Hmm... Rock screws Cena at Summerslam, twist in the storyline that leads to Punk / Rock at Survivor Series, while Rock / Cena still remains for Mania?


Rock DOES NOT need to be in this storyline... He'd ruin it.


On another note, 

is it pretty much confirmed that Punk is going to introduce a new title belt next week?


----------



## itssoeasy23

doyousee? said:


> Useless information warning:
> 
> Apporximately 3 hours after Punk came out to CoP, it's Youtube page has recieved close to 1400 comments and continues to rise. The video was posted Oct. 25, 2009 and has a total of 5000 comments. Not sure about the views but I wonder what the iTunes sales are like now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0


Shows you how big CM Punk is getting.


----------



## RyanPelley

LOL, so many Punk comments on that Youtube vid.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

the rock won't be back until survivor series so all of the ideas about rock coming back at summerslam can stop.


----------



## DDTXUW

GD said:


> the rock won't be back until survivor series so all of the ideas about rock coming back at summerslam can stop.


Nothing is off the table...that's what the last few weeks have been all about.


----------



## Stad

:lmao

Anyone see the Punk skit on Jimmy Kimmel?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LMAO that Punk gig on Kimmel was awesome. Apparently, that kid predicted tonight's RAW.

"You're all talk, Archie!"


----------



## Dub

I hope they give Punk/Cena a good amount of time again for Summerslam, with JR behind the commentary it can be an epic night.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Amazing end to Raw no doubt about it - the WWE would be silly not to use all this momentum Punk's generated for himself, I went on youtube and checked out the Living Colour - Cult of Personality official video(had it favourited for a few years) and you cannot underestimate the impact that Punk has over the WWE fans at the moment. Almost every comment for pages upon pages is about CM Punk in that video. I just hope the WWE don't drop the ball with him, says it all when he's more over than the PG friendly John Cena.


----------



## smackdown1111

Man I'm so excited for another Punk/Cena match and the aftermath assuming, we have one of the two outcomes Winning posted earlier happen. I just hope that when Cena turn heel, he is not some pathetic heel, hopefully he can actually let loose a bit on the mic.. Of course, if WWE lets Cena be Cena as heel, we may back to square 1 where all the males start cheering for him.


----------



## Dub

> LivingColour Living Colour
> Yeah, we noticed that @CMPunk intro'd with Cult Of Personality on WWE Raw Mon night. Gotta love a classic! Peace n love!
> 3 hours ago


----------



## HHHbkDX

Punk gig on kimmel was funny!

I loved the killswitch engage theme, but this new theme is awesome too...AWESOME ending to Raw tonight!


----------



## Stroker Ace

I think I nearly orgasmed when COP hit, totally unexpected and I just flipped. If they had let Vernon's solo play I would've been out. 

Hope to hear it play out soon.

Glad to see him back.


----------



## FreakyZo

I wonder why people say he didn't get a big reaction when he came out? His music was really loud but the crowd was definitely louder


----------



## scrilla

FreakyZo said:


> I wonder why people say he didn't get a big reaction when he came out? His music was really loud but the crowed was definitely louder


they trollin bro


----------



## Billy Kidman

HHHbkDX said:


> *Punk gig on kimmel was funny!*
> 
> I loved the killswitch engage theme, but this new theme is awesome too...AWESOME ending to Raw tonight!


I leave for a couple hours and the next thing you know, he's showing up on Kimmel. The man truly is a superhero.


----------



## paulology

I was actually at the event last night and when CoP hit I was kinda not real sure because I really stopped watching wrestling since 05 and I didnt even know CM Punk back then (not even sure he was wrestling).And just got back into in Feb of this year. But when he came out it was pretty epic and i'll take a word from the great one- "electrifying".


----------



## Stad

http://www.wrestle newz.com/wrestling/wwe-news/video-cm-punk-cuts-a-promo-after-last-nights-big-return-on-raw/

wrestle newz doesn't work on here, remove the space.

"I'm Baaaaaaaaack"


----------



## TheLadderMatch

Post the vid don't post no dodgy links.


----------



## Sheik

Dat DUDE CM Punk's t-shirt is going for over *$400* on ebay :lmao

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Cm-Punk-MI...888541?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item4aad0cf95d

Cena aint got shit on that yo....

Here's more auctions:

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWE-CM-Punk-mitb-t-shirt-/120754962449?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item1c1d8e8011

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWE-Rare-CM-Pun...t=US_Solo_Sports_Fan_Shop&hash=item4cf8ddeb72

http://cgi.ebay.com/CM-PUNK-BEST-WO...t=US_Solo_Sports_Fan_Shop&hash=item45fbfaf8e8

http://cgi.ebay.com/CM-PUNK-WORLDS-...t=US_Solo_Sports_Fan_Shop&hash=item45fbfafbdb


----------



## Stad

TheLadderMatch said:


> Post the vid don't post no dodgy links.


Lol, you can't it is hosted on Jwplayer.. i couldn't find one on youtube yet either.


----------



## DesolationRow

Firstly, when "Cult of Personality" hit I marked so hard, I couldn't believe it. I thought I'd been transported back seven years in ROH! Too bad the crowd has positively no idea what it meant or anything, but it was still a tremendous moment.

I see a lot of posts saying that the only way to keep Punk on the swing of momentum he's enjoying is for him to beat Cena, but I say there's another way. _If_, that is, the idea is for Punk to become this roguish anti-establishment tweener cast out to the fringes of the company. And that's a simple screwjob. 

They're currently setting Triple H up as a Mr. Nice Guy, but it would be cool beyond belief to have him outright screw Punk at Summerslam to preserve the company's long-standing gravy train in Cena. That is, should Punk be cast in the role of the rebellious tweener and every indication in the last week, or even two weeks, has been that is where this is going.

Ultimately, that cuts Punk away from Cena (who can later fall prey to Del Rio for a fall world championship reign) and makes the issue, Punk vs. Triple H, charismatic rebel up against the already-empowered heir to the WWE corporate empire. It could easily be argued that Stone Cold Steve Austin became hotter than ever before when he was (due to the neck injury at Summerslam 1997) outside of the ring, relegated to promo work and doing wild and crazy and unpredictable things. Punk could easily ascend in superstardom in similar fashion (the seeds of which have already grown quite a bit in the past week or so), and it even dovetails with Punk getting time off (probably not working house shows anytime soon, etceteras) all the while. 

So, I'm just saying. I don't think Punk _has_ to win at Summerslam. The only thing that _has_ to _not_ happen is Cena winning cleanly. If Punk's screwed, I think I'd be delighted by the prospect. If Punk retains, well, that's fine. 'Course, it's difficult to say exactly _what_ the plan is, since you have two champions (sort of) and a Money in the Bank case-holder who's still trying to get out of the blocks after having drifted down into the A show's midcard.

Also, isn't Smackdown in Philadelphia? Is it even remotely conceivable that The Kings of Wrestling might debut there? Or that Punk might show up? In any way tied in to another Triple H address?

Anyway, it's exciting times, for sure.


----------



## Nas

Exciting, indeed. Punk vs Cena Part 2. Both come out with the WWE belt. It'll be epic.

The weeks building up to SS should also be epic. Even more epic, seeing as HHH will probably get involved.


----------



## The Ice King

TheLadderMatch said:


> Post the vid don't post no dodgy links.


It's on wwe.com
We talked about it a few pages back.

http://vids.wwe.com/12696/wwecom-exclusive-cm-punk-tells-t\


----------



## DDTXUW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVCSN5sg5eQ

Punk on Kimmel


----------



## The Ice King

Punk on Jimmy Kimmel:





Absolute genius that kid is. Haha.
Punk keeps giving us more and more reasons to like him....


----------



## kokepepsi

vince must hate that little kid

IT"S NOT A BELT you can't say BELT


----------



## Hydronators

Just incase


----------



## li/<o

So its all good this had to be an epic feud and I think Cena will leave (after SS). Since SS is the second biggest event of them all. I can't wait for SS totally going to be awesome!


----------



## The Ice King

> *CMPunk*
> Norfolk TSA! Worthless human beings!


So what happened with Norfolk TSA anyways? 
I saw someone holding a sign on RAW that said "No TSA!"


----------



## TheLadderMatch

Does every CM Punk 'tweet' need to be posted? Really?


----------



## The Ice King

I mainly posted it cause I found it interesting that there was a sign at RAW about the TSAs and then Punk tweeted about them as well.
I just didn't know what happened. 

And since this is the Punk thread, there's nothing wrong with posting his tweets.


----------



## DJ2334

The summer of punk continues.


----------



## Heel

TheLadderMatch said:


> Does every CM Punk 'tweet' need to be posted? Really?


Yes. Now shaddap.


----------



## DesolationRow

I've had my fair share of run-ins with the TSA. Las Vegas TSA, believe it or not, being the absolute worst that I've encountered.

Don't let 'em get you down, Punk! You are the voice of the voiceless! The good shepherd of the flock! GTS those blue-shirted crypto-fascist fuckers.


----------



## Heel

I'm probably being stupid but what is TSA? Must be an American thing.


----------



## Baldwin.

Punk really is the modern day Austin imo. I hope he & Cena face at Summerslam and Punk wins again.


----------



## DesolationRow

That kid is hilarious. Does he work for WWE creative?



MMN said:


> I'm probably being stupid but what is TSA? Must be an American thing.


http://www.tsa.gov/

You haven't lived until you've forced an entire terminal of an international airport to be shut down for daring to object to being treated like a notorious criminal or mass murderer with a mentally deficient, thuggish TSA mutant.


----------



## Kratosx23

MMN said:


> I'm probably being stupid but what is TSA? Must be an American thing.


Transportation Security Administration. 

Airport security, basically.


----------



## Heel

DesolationRow said:


> That kid is hilarious. Does he work for WWE creative?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tsa.gov/
> 
> You haven't lived until you've forced an entire terminal of an international airport to be shut down for daring to object to being treated like a notorious criminal or mass murderer with a mentally deficient, thuggish TSA mutant.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Transportation Security Administration.
> 
> Airport security, basically.


Ahhhh OK, I see.

Punk hates being at airports anyway because of asshole fans, so I can imagine it pisses him off even more when security fuck him about.


----------



## ellthom

~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> *Punk really is the modern day Austin imo.* I hope he & Cena face at Summerslam and Punk wins again.


Agree with that in the sense that like Austin, Punk has turned face without having to actually turn face, Punk is being Punk and people are won over by that (if you follow me)


----------



## samizayn

CM Punk's return was cool. Just music, no tron. No one on the stage. I'm trying to look around like John, seeing who comes out, if they even do. Looking into the crowd, no one. Then CM Punk was there!

And his new music is great! On the iPod it goes.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Punk with cousin Sal's son is funny as hell :lmao...


----------



## SHIRLEY

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cult_of_personality

I'll just leave this here. There seem to be a few people around, who don't get what the term means. I'm posting this before it starts annoying me.

Happy reading.


----------



## The Ice King

I'm probably going to sound crazily insane but 
I'm scared that if I go to sleep then the Punk shirt will go on sale and be sold out once I wake up.:lmao :lmao
Idk what's wrong with me right now. Haha.


----------



## Cliffy

They could have done his return alot better.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I enjoyed Raw anyway, but I flipped when I heard CoP, as I'm sure many of you did. If he comes out to Miseria Cantare next week I'll probably cry.


----------



## Billy Kidman

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I enjoyed Raw anyway, but I flipped when I heard CoP, as I'm sure many of you did. *If he comes out to Miseria Cantare next week I'll probably cry.*


Dude, I'll have so many fluids running from my body, I won't know where to look first.


----------



## adri17

Cliffy Byro said:


> They could have done his return alot better.


Better than shoving the WWE title on the bogus champion's face? (is this the right expression? IDK...) I doubt it.


----------



## Evolution

I hope he keeps the Cult of Personality. Awesome theme. He would of had a much bigger reaction if the audience was familiar with it.

Cool segment, I'm not a fan of super-short title reigns though so I hope they wipe Mysterio/Cena's reigns off the record.

I'm excited.


----------



## Garty

Well, that was a quick way to kill your best storyline in years. fpalm


----------



## Billy Kidman

Archie vs. Punk II


----------



## That Guy

Evolution said:


> I hope he keeps the Cult of Personality. Awesome theme. He would of had a much bigger reaction if the audience was familiar with it.
> 
> Cool segment, I'm not a fan of super-short title reigns though so I hope they wipe Mysterio/Cena's reigns off the record.
> 
> I'm excited.


Same here but I have a feeling they won't.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

Miseria Cantare > Cult of Personality.


----------



## Evolution

He's a babyface now not a dark, brooding revolutionary so unfortunately (as much as I love that song and it being his theme back in the day) it wouldn't suit as well. More people can relate to CoP as well imo.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

swagger_ROCKS said:


> What about Brock?


Please. Del Rio is no Lesnar.


----------



## GOON

Garty said:


> Well, that was a quick way to kill your best storyline in years. fpalm


How? By having him return? Would you of rather had Cena/Del Rio at Summerslam?


----------



## elo

Vince pandered to the crowd reaction bringing Punk back already, should have teased it (show him doing random appearances with the belt all over the country or some shit) up until Summerslam. The only good thing that could potentially come out of Punk v Cena both holding the title is that the pathetic toy title may get pissed off for something better.


----------



## Schmidty94

I was holy shitting like eveeyone else, but did anyone find it weird that Punk suddenly has his own name plate on the belt even after he "left the company"


----------



## TheLadderMatch

Schmidty94 said:


> I was holy shitting like eveeyone else, but did anyone find it weird that Punk suddenly has his own name plate on the belt even after he "left the company"


He obv. got it nameplated. Wouldn't be hard.


----------



## Lien

That Punk video at the kid's house is brilliant!


----------



## BornBad




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Human Nature said:


> Punk on Jimmy Kimmel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute genius that kid is. Haha.
> Punk keeps giving us more and more reasons to like him....


Punk isn't going anywhere. Either that or he is trying to get one large last pay out.


----------



## mblonde09

MMN said:


> *Pyro's favourites were always Punk* and Christian, both have the World Titles and he still finds something to moan about. Amazing.


Christian maybe, but no, Punk was never one of Pyro's favourites, until he turned heel - he never gave a shit about Punk when he was a supposed "faceless" babyface with no character.



Winning™;10031911 said:


> Sheamus says "Fella?"


He certainly didn't deserve to win the title, but at least Del Rio has a personality, so it wouldn't be as bad as Sheamus winning it.


----------



## D.M.N.

Human Nature said:


> Punk on Jimmy Kimmel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute genius that kid is. Haha.
> Punk keeps giving us more and more reasons to like him....


Kid: "It's a belt"
Punk: "It's not a belt"

:lmao

And :lmao at the kid correctly predicting what would happen on RAW.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Got that feeling that punk may win at summerslam and give the snake promo again.....

cult of personality pretty much confirms it


----------



## evoked21

D.M.N. said:


> Kid: "It's a belt"
> Punk: "It's not a belt"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> And :lmao at the kid correctly predicting what would happen on RAW.


So that's where WWE stole the idea from? lol.


----------



## Garty

TheReverend said:


> How? By having him return? Would you of rather had Cena/Del Rio at Summerslam?


How? The guy walked off with the WWE Title. The next day on Raw, CM Punk is "gone" from WWE. Vince holds a Tournament to decide on a new Champion. Miz vs. Mysterio in the finals. Wait, we'll do that next week. Last night, Mysterio wins the Title. Mysterio vs. Cena because Cena didn't get his re-match with Punk. Cena wins. Punk "returns" and now we have a SummerSlam Champion vs. Champion match to determine who the "real" WWE Champion is.

What good did it do having Punk walk off with the Title and not have cameras following him around wherever he goes with the belt? You could have used a storyline where WWE had Lawyers draw up some type of injunction against him, where if he did anything "out of the ordinary" with the belt, he'd be in some type of "illegal use of WWE property". Punk showed up at Comic-Con and from what I've read, WWE cameras recorded his exchange with HHH. Unless you're on the 'net and have seen this video yourself, you wouldn't know about it. I'm not going to count Punk's appearance at the AAW Indy show because he didn't have the belt with him. Why didn't they show the Comic-Con segment on TV? It only makes the angle that much more realistic. Having him walk back in just a week after he was "gone forever" totally destroyed any headway they have made. It's right back to the "same-old, same-old" already. Cena is Champion once again and at SummerSlam he will be the "real" WWE Champion. That's probably how it's going to go down. So again, tell _me_ why I thought it was a waste of a great storyline?


----------



## TrilbieVex

Garty said:


> What good did it do having Punk walk off with the Title and not have cameras following him around wherever he goes with the belt?...Punk showed up at Comic-Con and from what I've read, WWE cameras recorded his exchange with HHH. Unless you're on the 'net and have seen this video yourself, you wouldn't know about it...Why didn't they show the Comic-Con segment on TV?


Well I think the cameras not following him around was more realistic, because if Punk was truly leaving the company,he wouldn't allow the cameras to be with him anymore. The comic con thing could've been just a treat for us non-child internet fans, much like how they do the draft online too. Also remember last night JR said they weren't even allowed to say his name on the program, so perhaps that could've been a clue that they decided they didn't want to give him anymore attention. They really did a great job and playing it all up.


----------



## The Storm

CM Punk, Colt Cabana, Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Hero, Daniel Bryan, Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black = ROH Stable

Also I'd say call them the Cult of Personality to go along with the theme song.


----------



## MysticRVD

Punk's shirt is now on wweshop.com btw. It's 25 bucks. Laughing my ass off at the people from ebay. I'm going to order one later in the afternoon; really hope it will still be available then


----------



## daryl74

6 year old archie is the raw booker? :shocked: or the raw GM? lol
kid knows his swerves!


----------



## D'Angelo

I marked out for Cult of Personality. Just sick.

I don't think they would do this for someone who is leaving after a month and a half though. I was hoping he wasn't going to show up on RAW for a while and instead show up on some indy shows.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I think it's pretty clear Archie > Miz Girl. Kid was hilarious.

"You're all talk, Archie."
"Okay, say goodbye to your belt."


----------



## Rockstar

I marked out pretty hard when "Cult Of Personality" hit, especially because I knew it was going to be Punk since I knew he had that song in ROH. Awesome song, even better then This Fire Burns, which is saying something because that song was awesome too. I'm really glad that Punk is back and I'm wondering where they will go with this now.


----------



## will94

The Punk shirt is on WWEShop.com, but without the Chicago text on the back (which means the people selling them on eBay still have a reason to shill them for top dollar). Dropped my order in, says it'll ship on August 5th.


----------



## Bullydully

*CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

http://vids.wwe.com/12696/wwecom-exclusive-cm-punk-tells-t

HE'S BAAACK.


----------



## chrispepper

also btw.. bill simmons has said he hopes to have a BS Report with CM Punk up today


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Yeah just saw the new Punk shirt on WWEShop! Freaking awesome, hopefully WWE will earn a lot with the Punk merch.


----------



## sayanything6986

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

The face turn is a sure thing now I would say.


----------



## Agmaster

More interested in the bs report. Which may be a buzzkill actually.


----------



## John Cena Hater

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Why have that off air? that could have been a much more exciting end to raw i.e dealing with the hottest topic in wrestling

So they show a stupid backstage segment with the Bellas and Eve over this vital part of a storyline?

and Punk you didnt really go anywhere..WWE could have done so much more with this Punk out of contract business but failed


----------



## Xapury

http://www.wweshop.com/item/cm-punk-best-in-the-world-authentic-t-shirt/cmpunk/01-14598

So i have to wait til 8/5 for this T-shirt?

BS!


----------



## EuropaEndlos

What did the back look like on the Chicago shirt?


----------



## Shablam

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Well that was worth watching..
Did it really need to be off-air?


----------



## Hawkamania

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



John Cena Hater said:


> WWE could have done so much more with this Punk out of contract business but failed


Completely agree.


----------



## buffalochipster

As much as I would love it, I doubt he comes out to Miseria Cantare next week. Seems like they have a new titantron and new lighting created just for this song, I think its permanent.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

You guys are arrogant as fuck and your standards are ridiculously high. No wonder you're excitement is never met.

That was all that needed to be said. Next week will decide where this goes.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

I must admit I was surprised Punk was brought back so soon.

But hell, he's back and that's good enough for me.

I cannot wait to see next week's RAW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I love his AFI theme but CoP is fine. The audience will get invested in it soon. There's no way you can't be with this song.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



sayanything6986 said:


> The face turn is a sure thing now I would say.


Sure as hell looks like it, and I love it. Now me cheering for Punk is justified and I don't feel disrespectful.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Thank god, this means Cena is NOT champ, if he had actually held the title for more than month after he beat Rey I would have just tuned out.


----------



## will94

EuropaEndlos said:


> What did the back look like on the Chicago shirt?


Same exact back, except under "Best In The World" it said "Chicago 7*17*11"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

I wouldn't say Punk is a traditional face because then it makes him sound like a hypocite. He's just a anti-hero, anti-authority leader.


----------



## Death Finger

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Looks like a face turn for sure which is excellent seeing as every heel that I think should have turned face has done so, Alex Riley, CM Punk and Zack Ryder.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

I doubt Punk would turn fully face, he's probably still going to fued with Cena (who will never turn heel) so it would be top face vs top face. Wouldn't work.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Awesome. I don't care that some think he's back too early, because it's never too early for Punk. The best thing for me is that he was just added to the card for my house show Friday which is pretty fuckin' sweet.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



John Cena Hater said:


> So they show a stupid backstage segment with the Bellas and Eve over this vital part of a storyline?


Yes 'cause showing a long-haired Bearded guy who looks like he escaped the 70's carrying PEE-WATER is more important than CM Punk. 

It's like....DUH! WINNING!


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

I love the song and have always hoped but never actually believed he'd get to use it in WWE one day, however my one gripe about the return (if you can even call it that, it was only 1 week!) was that the lighting stayed the same. I would have had darkness hit the arena when the song came on and then lights effects when Punk appeared.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

i love where this is going, the ending when cena raised his title up and then punk did as well was awesome. the fact that cena then lowered his arm and had punks' arm held up higher showed that cena knows he's not the champion


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Great to see.


----------



## HeatWave

Last summer Vince took a chance on Nexus and we saw how that eventually flamed out...This summer it's Punk's turn(and maybe Bryan's on Smackdown)..I don't know what it's gonna take to please Vince from pulling the plug but, I think Vince brought Punk back too soon..I think they should've kept him away from WWE alot longer to keep the aura of realism intact that he really did leave..and maybe not just that, but have Punk come through the crowd, not the entrance way with music..Make it like Hall when he "Invaded" WCW..


----------



## JasonLives

Xapury said:


> http://www.wweshop.com/item/cm-punk-best-in-the-world-authentic-t-shirt/cmpunk/01-14598
> 
> So i have to wait til 8/5 for this T-shirt?
> 
> BS!


The date of release is what makes me hesitate. I wanna have a shirt I can use outside. I live in fucking northern Sweden, thats like living in Alaska or Northern Canada. 
Dont wanna get the shirt in the middle of August when the heat is starting to move away


----------



## Domingo

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

I just knew, that Punk will be back today, just had the feeling. It was a great raw overall, and the end was even better. Its great.


----------



## Smash

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Honestly, if punk didn't return after Cena winning the match, I wouldn't have watched next week.


----------



## Shazayum

So I'm guessing the real vs paper championship match at SS...if punk wins, cena's and rey's title wins get wiped off the slate, if punk loses he forfeits the belt and Cena is the "real" champion once more. Any other stipulations?

and his whole return didn't feel all that special to me. perhaps they should have held out a bit longer.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

with punk using his old roh theme, i won't be shock if chris hero and claudio castagnoli keep their names but their KOW name as well


----------



## coleminer1

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

His new theme fits him perfectly and that last segment was all kinds of epic


----------



## youesay

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

punk: 'i'm baaaaaaaaaaack'

me: you only left last weeeeeeeeeeek'


im happy hes back becoz with cena winning i wouldnt have watched next week either but theyve fucked this up bad.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

^ Whatever, youesay.

I'm just glad he's back...AND RE-SIGNED, Period.

'Cause at least the Main Event scene will be INTERESTING.


----------



## coleminer1

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



youesay said:


> punk: 'i'm baaaaaaaaaaack'
> 
> me: you only left last weeeeeeeeeeek'
> 
> 
> im happy hes back becoz with cena winning i wouldnt have watched next week either but theyve fucked this up bad.


How long you want him to be gone? WWE realized they cant do shit without him look how boring raw was last week and last night up until the final segment they need punk


----------



## youesay

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

dont have him come back like that though, we needed contract signings, a mad rush to get him back, vids of him on raw showing up at different things.


----------



## zeugnimed

Is it only me or does anybody else think that Cena was actually kinda booked like a heel yesterday? I mean, he got a title match less than 90 minutes after Rey won the title in the first place. When has this ever happened to a face before?

Then, after the match I half expected him to not accept the "fake" belt because he knew that CM Punk was running around in Chicago with the true historic WWE title and he wants to bring that title back. The "hustle - loyalty - respect" Cena would have done that and also wouldn't have accepted the match in the first place knowing that Ray wasn't 100%, IMO.

The booking certainly made sure that he wasn't going to get any additional cheers when holding the fake title up. It could just be a coincidence but I definitely hope that it isn't.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



youesay said:


> punk: 'i'm baaaaaaaaaaack'


He never said that in my one. They held up their championships and it faded to the WWE logo. Dodgy British broadcast


----------



## NoyK

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*






For those who can't watch videos on wwe.com. Like me 

Anyway, this is nothing new to me. I knew he was never leaving from the start. I just wonder what this angle of two WWE Championships will go like.


----------



## Clique

Xapury said:


> http://www.wweshop.com/item/cm-punk-best-in-the-world-authentic-t-shirt/cmpunk/01-14598
> 
> So i have to wait til 8/5 for this T-shirt?
> 
> BS!


I just pre-ordered one. 


LMAO @ anyone who paid hundreds of dollars for one even if it does say Chicago 7 17 11.


----------



## youesay

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

after all that will this just be to get a good ppv buy rate 4 summerslam?


----------



## Atone The Underdog

for the 1st time in a long time i'v been exited for a wwe storyline, punk just jumped to the top of my favorites


----------



## Son Of Muta

http://abc.go.com/shows/jimmy-kimmel-live/video-detail/clips/pl_PL5520978/vd_VD55136706

CM Punk on Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## inyofacebich

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

This is exactly why RAW loses ratings, if they want their ratings up,they need to stop showing what happened off air and show the shit on-air


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Horrible choice to bring him back THIS soon. Now he just looks stupid because he won the WWE title and then left for what, a little over a week? And as a result, didn't get to remain as WWE champion.

Hopefully they'll get this angle back on track and it isn't as predictable as I think it's gonna be i.e. YOU'RE NOT THE REAL CHAMP CENA, I AM. OK LET'S SORT IT OUT AT SUMMERSLAM WHERE WE'LL NEVER LIVE UPTO OUR MITB MATCH OR THE BUILD UP TO IT.

Seriously, if this is the angle it is gonna take - I'd have rather they held out to do the first part for Summerslam then have the shitty aftermath at whatever PPV follows.


----------



## Sheik

Someone work with me here... 

I'm trying to order my PUNK shirt on WWESHOP and I'm in the checkout but no size?

How the fuck do I tell these ......s I want an XL?


----------



## 2K JAY

*My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*

I feel like I need to get this off my chest because I am a pretty big CM Punk fan, I'll be honest and say that I didn't enjoy him during his initial babyface period but ever since his Straight Edge Society days, he has had me sold. 

I screamed like a bitch when he won the title at Money in the Bank. I've been watching WWE all of my life and that was honestly one of the greatest pay-per-views I have ever seen. So much was right - Daniel Bryan got his big break, Christian is champion again, a classic main event between John Cena and CM Punk which told a great story and left us waiting for more. 

During the weeks leading up to Money in the Bank, I think we all agree that this was probably the most intruging time to be watching WWE since The Nexus debuted and tore up everything in sight. CM Punk's shoot promo was great, I believed everything he said and the crowd were really getting behind him. They liked his rebel status and the fact that he had the balls to stand up to the higher ups and voice his opinion. This is the sort of thing that made Stone Cold Steve Austin one of the most popular stars in WWE History. 

WWE have a chance to really make something of CM Punk, he has the talent to be THE star of this era. But that's all up to WWE. Do they want him to become the biggest star? Are they willing to move aside John Cena and let Punk take control? I don't think so. I try to watch WWE with very low expectations nowadays, because unlike most people, I don't 'expect the unexpected', I expect the status quo. I expect John Cena to go over at every PPV, I expect every heel who comes across his path to fall down to him. And MOST of the time, I'm right. 

Seeing CM Punk win at Money in the Bank was almost like a new era was rushing in. And then came along Raw. Vince McMahon opened the show, like he should have, but instead of furthering the storyline by having Punk invade some indy shows and start rebelling it up by rubbing it in his face, Vince McMahon chooses to ignore CM Punk and his title win. He makes a brand new tournament to crown a new WWE Champion... get this - all the weeks leading up to Money in the Bank, all the promos and build-up about how CM Punk will be tarnishing WWE's image by taking their most prestigeous title to another organization is completely void. Because Vince McMahon can create a new WWE Championship THAT easy. And it's not even a different title belt. It's the exact same design with the exact same title history. 

Fast forward two hours later and Vince McMahon gets fired (get that, the OWNER gets fired from his own company.) Triple H takes over... and this right here is where the angle pretty much went off the court. Triple H being the owner takes away the realistic appeal that Punk's shoot promo originally created. They took what could have been a pretty realistic angle and turned into "just another storyline." So, while this is going on, Rey Mysterio wins the tournament and becomes WWE Champion for the first time. I am a pretty big Rey Mysterio fan and I was really happy to see him win the title last night, but that was the biggest load of bullshit I've seen since Christian's title loss. Rey Mysterio kept the title for 75 MINUTES. Who does that make look good? Rey? Nope. Cena? Nope. The title? Certaintly not. 

Rey Mysterio deserved a long title reign. I know some people here don't like him, but there's nothing I hate more than short title reigns. Especially unneccessary ones. This tournament never should have took place if this was going to happen. Triple H could have and SHOULD have introduced a brand new WWE Championship with a brand new design. That is if they're going to make two WWE Titles, honestly I'm against that idea because it makes Punk's title win look un-important. I know it's realistic but it doesn't help the storyline or make Punk look good. What should have happened was... 

Punk would send fan made videos of him parading around with the title, rubbing it in WWE's face whilst they try so desperately to move on. These would be aired on Raw and on the titantron. They don't need to reference how they got there because nobody will care. Last night, Punk shouldn't have came out. It was WAYY too soon and it didn't feel as epic as it would have if it was say... 2 months from now. If they wanted to do it right, he should have been shown in the crowd in STREET CLOTHES, holding up his title while the crowd stand around him and cheer for him whilst McMahon looks on from the ring. 

There's a million different ways to do this angle but in my opinion, WWE went the wrong way about it. I'm still enjoying this angle for NOW, but I know this is all leading up to Cena winning at Summerslam, so there's no point. That's my two cents on this angle, feel free to give me your thoughts.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Coulda waited. Oh, and CoP is a heel song. Listen to the lyrics...lest you're the sheep that dances to his tune.


----------



## youesay

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*

reading this it just brings home how dumb all this has been, you just have to lol at some of the things that have happened last few weeks, i mean i actually laughed at those 'get this' parts, some of the dumbest shit ive ever watched


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

He got over being tired(etc.) quite quick, eh?


----------



## GL7200

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

I believe they could have done great things if Punk had stayed away longer, but I question the company's ability to afford having him be away any longer. Literally he is the hottest property in wrestling right now, and super over with the crowds. Punk is money in the bank and it would be ridiculus to not try and cash in on this. 

On this note, the time between his exit and return has seen a lot happen. McMahon is gone, the biggest bully in the WWE, the man Punk was looking to punk is now on his way out, largely because he let the WWE championship walk out the door. Also, with this new champion title tournament he returned to mock the new "fake" champion, which worked.

I would have liked to see this tournament drawn out like a King of the Ring style bout, but it just wasn't to be.


----------



## youesay

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

thank god they didnt drag it out if this was gonna be the end of it all. its actually annoying that 95 per cent of last weeks show was amde up of that shitty tournament.


----------



## buffalochipster

Should have been on the shirt page, I chose a Medium on there


----------



## Dark Church

This Best In The World thing bothers me and it is the only part of this I hate. It is a blatant rip off from Chris Jericho who started using it after Brian Danielson. CM Punk could have at least been creative with this but just like with his finisher he just stole it from someone else.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

Its Awesome that CM Punk is back for good. Cant wait for RAW


----------



## Shai

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*

It's good to see that I'm not the only one who feels this way. They had a chance to do something really special and they dropped the ball big time.


----------



## Joeaverage

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*

Yeah they did kind of panic from all the attention Punk was getting and bring him back far too early. Cena winning the title from Rey is not only an insult to Rey who is by far the better wrestler of the two but it also made the entire WWE Championship tournament a big joke. I don't know perhaps Punk will be allowed to cut some more great promos and be pushed to the top but let's face it, nothing is going to be moving Cena away from his place as face of the company as long as the kids buy his merchandise and pack out arenas to see him.


----------



## buffalochipster

Dark Church said:


> This Best In The World thing bothers me and it is the only part of this I hate. It is a blatant rip off from Chris Jericho who started using it after Brian Danielson. CM Punk could have at least been creative with this but just like with his finisher he just stole it from someone else.


Jericho referred to himself as "The Best in the World, at what he does" made it seem like he was the best "sports entertainer" . Punk said that he is the "The Best Wrestler in the World" and marketing just shortened it.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*

You have some valid points, IM happy that CM Punk is back for good, but they could of dragged it out a little longer.


----------



## Beatles123

Punk should have GTS'd that brat to hell!


----------



## Dark Church

buffalochipster said:


> Jericho referred to himself as "The Best in the World, at what he does" made it seem like he was the best "sports entertainer" . Punk said that he is the "The Best Wrestler in the World" and marketing just shortened it.


Even if you want to argue that he still ripped it off from Brian Danielson who even had Best In The World chants and I believe a shirt as well in ROH. he could have easily just had a Cult Of Personality shirt that would have been creative and cool.


----------



## redcreamcheese

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

I love Punk and the fact he's back so early but I simply couldn't buy into him giving it the "I'm baaaaaaack" schtick when he was gone for like, what? 7 days? It would've been a lot more justified had he at least been away for a month. 

It's a small gripe though.


----------



## Audacity

I loved his theme "This Fire Burns", but this new one, or apparently old ROH one, is awesome. I love his whole style. 
I knew from the moment he won at MiTB that he would have some kind of unification match with whoever was crowned the 'new' champion. Punk better win again.


----------



## Sin City Saint

zeugnimed said:


> Is it only me or does anybody else think that Cena was actually kinda booked like a heel yesterday? I mean, he got a title match less than 90 minutes after Rey won the title in the first place. When has this ever happened to a face before?
> 
> Then, after the match I half expected him to not accept the "fake" belt because he knew that CM Punk was running around in Chicago with the true historic WWE title and he wants to bring that title back. The "hustle - loyalty - respect" Cena would have done that and also wouldn't have accepted the match in the first place knowing that Ray wasn't 100%, IMO.
> 
> The booking certainly made sure that he wasn't going to get any additional cheers when holding the fake title up. It could just be a coincidence but I definitely hope that it isn't.


I actually wouldn't mind Punk losing to Cena, IF it meant a Cena heel turn. I doubt it will lead to that though, it never does :/ . 

I could also see HHH interfering in the Cena/Punk match at SummerSlam, maybe with Punk about to win and HHH coming out and pedigreeing him before pulling Cena over him. Maybe HHH would then suspend Punk or something (if Punk was still going to take time off after SummerSlam), with his reasoning for the suspension being that he caused his father in law to retire and he had left with the title (possibly setting up a Punk/HHH feud upon his return)...


----------



## animus

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*

I agree that Rey got a shaft here. Would've felt a little bit better about this if Riley won the tourney or Cena was in the tourney to begin with. This Champ vs Champ storyline could lead to different scenarios leading up to Survivor Series. Cena could be the leader of HHH's team while CM Punk be the leader of Vince's team or visa versa. Should be interesting which direction this goes. I'm not ready to say the WWE fucked this one up just yet.


----------



## Amber B

Still can't get over that he actually used COP. The things I'd do..


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Amber B said:


> Still can't get over that he actually used COP. The things I'd do..


Me neither COP describes his character right now though there is no question about it.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*

Unfortunately I sort of agree, I don't mind the Triple H taking over as its interesting but for Punk to suddenly comeback and sign for the "Doofus Son in Law" doesn't add up. The tournament indeed is/was a stupid idea. Punk should have been the theme the night after MITB with Vince running around like a headless chicken trying to find out were "he" is and get in contact with him (no need to name drop). This week should have been about H' "sorting out the mess". JR back is cool, Morrison back is fine to start his program with Truth. they could have threw in a few more things to make it look like changes were happening all over.

If anything I would have had Cena V Rey for the "title" but H' saying their still trying to get the actual title back. and in the match you could get a run in through the crowd from Colt Cabana, the week after KOW do the same. Punk and Cena segment we got today should have been at SummerSlam.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

It's a bit hard to mark for a return, when it has only been a week. Not like when Austin would return after 6 months, or Rock would return after 2 months, or Jericho would return after 2 years, or HBK would return after 4 years. Either way, he is back and things are still picking up.


----------



## daryl74

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*

i think this angle of punk not showing up for raw might have had only 1/2 more weeks impact left, 2 months of cm punk running around would be too long, lose all the buzz for the casual fan.

maybe last night did seem a little early to bring punk back, but it had to happen some time.
i'm still very interested in the cena/punk feud, new era stuff etc, and now with the 2 belts, i'm curious as to how this will develop.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

"He's back"? So he was gone for what, a week?


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Shai

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Unfortunately I sort of agree, I don't mind the Triple H taking over as its interesting but for Punk to suddenly comeback and sign for the "Doofus Son in Law" doesn't add up. The tournament indeed is/was a stupid idea. Punk should have been the theme the night after MITB with Vince running around like a headless chicken trying to find out were "he" is and get in contact with him (no need to name drop). This week should have been about H' "sorting out the mess". JR back is cool, Morrison back is fine to start his program with Truth.
> 
> If anything I would have had Cena V Rey for the "title" but H' saying their still trying to get the actual title back. and in the match you could get a run in through the crowd from Colt Cabana, the week after KOW do the same. Punk and Cena segment we got today should have been at SummerSlam.


I still want to know which "extremely questionable decisions" Vince made which caused him to get fired.

The RAW following MITB should have had Vince on the warpath, with the show suffering multiple 'technical difficulties' and it being open season on John Cena. Then as you said, Hunter coming in later to clean up the mess this week.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*

Punk sending in videos doesn't make sense though. if he's not in the WWE why would they play the videos or give him any attention? Punk's character is HOT right now. now is the time to push him. at first I wanted them to draw it out, but watching Raw with no Punk is terrible. WWE really lacks any star power right now. they NEED Punk.


----------



## Humph

His shirt is now on WWE Shop for all who are interested


----------



## Shai

*Re: My thoughts on the CM Punk angle (Long read)*



scrilla said:


> Punk sending in videos doesn't make sense though. if he's not in the WWE why would they play the videos or give him any attention? Punk's character is HOT right now. now is the time to push him. at first I wanted them to draw it out, but watching Raw with no Punk is terrible. WWE really lacks any star power right now. they NEED Punk.


You know what makes even less sense then that? Continuing on with this sham of a title tournament then rewarding John Cena a rematch when CM Punk has already been re-signed to the WWE.


----------



## scrilla

maybe he didn't sign on the dotted line until the last minute? we have to wait til next week to see bro. obviously WWE hotshotted it because they realized they have nothing else. Cena/Punk is the biggest match they can do and SummerSlam is their biggest show until Mania so yeah.


----------



## The Ice King

Human Nature said:


> I'm probably going to sound crazily insane but
> I'm scared that if I go to sleep then the Punk shirt will go on sale and be sold out once I wake up.:lmao :lmao
> Idk what's wrong with me right now. Haha.


I KNEW IT! I knew that would happen! Luckily they weren't sold out. 
Woke up, checked, ordered right away........just found out it's a pre order. No biggie!
I'M EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi

great article on iwantwrestling.com about punk

Cool stuff on how punk was sabotaged in his early run


----------



## adri17

Ok, I ordered the Punk shirt. Great!


----------



## Garty

I wrote a simlar rant in the Raw thread about this as well. I'm glad there are more opinions like mine, but we seem to be in a very small minority.

I 100% agree with you that all this was way too soon. They built it up for a month, had the PPV, had Punk walk out with the Title, hold a Tournament to determine a new WWE Champion (one week later), who wins it, holds it for an hour and a half and loses it to the loser of the MITB match, then Punk comes out, with new music, from the back (where HHH would be as well), goes into the ring and has a staredown with Cena, leading to a match between the two at SummerSlam. If that's not hotshotting an angle, I don't know what is.

To suspend disbelief in the entire storyline, Punk should have been away a lot longer than just one week. In just three weeks from now, Cena will once again be "the" WWE Champion. And with that, WWE flushed everything down the toilet all in one night.

A lot of people are saying they don't know where this angle is going and are hyped to find out. Well, Punk's back on Raw, I'm sure he'll wrestle before SummerSlam and then it will all come to a crashing halt when he faces Cena.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Yeh, the reason for getting rid of Vince didn't make sense, they should have made the Raw kayfabe a mess with H' coming out at the end giving those reasons, instead Vince played the "im cool nothings happened" guy all night. 

The angle also didn't need Punk on TV as long as you kept the angle relevant (Which is we don't have a WWE Champion because Punk took it! ZOMG Panic) I think Summerslam would have been the best time for a return (only 1 month) Youtube videos and twitter could have been fine.

I just think with Summerslam being the end date is it a bit of a letdown. I think you could have carried the Cena V Punk 2 till Survivor Series with The Rock making it even more intriguing and then follow that roadt to Punk/HHH and Rock/Cena to Mania.


----------



## MarkL316

Now Punk is back the whole angle could either reach incredible new heights or it could end miserably! We will all see if WWE really have the balls to push this through to the end with Punk becoming the new big star that Vincent has been searching for. 

My entire being is telling me that WWE are really going to drop the ball further than they ever have by letting Super Cena pin Punk clean at SS. Not sure what would be worse, Cena winning clean or Del Rio walking out as champion which would defeat the whole point of this angle. Could WWE really mess this up that badly!? 

It would be ok for Cena to walk as champion if HHH and Cena conspire to screw Punk with both turning heel but we all know they don't have the balls to turn Cena heel. A real great ending would be the Kings of Wrestling and possibly Tyler Black (Seth Rollins) debuting to help Punk walk out as champion but if we are thinking like WWE then nobody in the crowd will know KOW or Black are so that won't happen either. 

I have this horrible feeling Cena wins clean.


----------



## The Ice King

Why's everyone being a Debbie Downer? 
I'm just going to seat back, be SUPER excited like I am, and let this thing ride out into Epicness!


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Punk is losing the strap at Summerslam, whether its through interference, clean, Del Rio Cash in. Punks not beating Cena 2 in a row. We'll then get a poor program for the Main Event or they'll recycle Cena/Punk (I hate when they recycle the same shit which is stupid, 2 matches is the limit) Rey/Cena at SS would have been fine with the run ins on raw of Colt Cabana and KOW and maybe some other stuff. SummerSlam should have been the earliest they should have brought him back though.


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



GL7200 said:


> I believe they could have done great things if Punk had stayed away longer, but I question the company's ability to afford having him be away any longer. Literally he is the hottest property in wrestling right now, and super over with the crowds. Punk is money in the bank and it would be ridiculus to not try and cash in on this.
> 
> On this note, the time between his exit and return has seen a lot happen. McMahon is gone, the biggest bully in the WWE, the man Punk was looking to punk is now on his way out, largely because he let the WWE championship walk out the door. Also, with this new champion title tournament he returned to mock the new "fake" champion, which worked.
> 
> I would have liked to see this tournament drawn out like a King of the Ring style bout, but it just wasn't to be.


I agree.
Ideally, this angle could have been drawn out for at least a month or so.
The tournament could have lasted by having one or a couple of matches each week.
They could have foreshadowed Vince getting ousted by having the wrestlers or even the commentators wondering aloud about Vince seeming even more unstable than usual.
Cena would be "fired" for several weeks, and they could have played his absence as a big issue in the company.
The faces might have lobbied to get him back while the heels protested it.
And then when finally HHH took over, Cena could have been reinstated and got his title shot against the winner of the tournament.

Importantly, Punk could have been making publicity rounds and indy shows badmouthing the company and crapping on the "corporate paper champion".
Then something like yesterday could have happened with Punk coming out to confront Cena.
This would have awesome and milked the storyline in a believable fashion.

However, I think the reason this didn't happen might have to do with the buzz around Punk specifically.
*This angle seems to be pulling some fair-weather fans and legit journos back into pro wrestling for a moment ( ESPN is kinda following this to my surprise), and frankly, these people aren't going to wait around if Punk isn't on the show each week.*
The also aren't invested enough to watch viral videos and go to indy shows in case Punk shows up.
They just want to see this guy who everyone is talking about right now.
We may talk about how kids have short attention spans, but the pop culture cycle in general have real sped up the past 10 years because of the internet.
The truth is keeping Punk off of tv might have been best for the storylines, but it could have easily eroded his buzz unless he was showing up on talk shows and pushing the angle each week he was gone. And then they might have become redundant. Who knows?

Punk is the hook to get these people to watch the show; the WWE knows the kiddies and the smarks will watch almost anything they put out there.
What's significant about this storyline is that it's gotten the WWE mainstream attention that doesn't involve a scandal or someone dying, so they wanted to jump on things right away, and they weren't gong to do it without Punk.
The trick now is to keep the urgency of the angle going without diluting Punk's character or screwing him over at SS.


----------



## DesolationRow

Finally just used my WWE Shop gift card which was part of the Wrestlemania XXVII Package on CM Punk's new godly T-shirt! Whoohoo...


----------



## MarkL316

Human Nature said:


> Why's everyone being a Debbie Downer?
> I'm just going to seat back, be SUPER excited like I am, and let this thing ride out into Epicness!


This is WWE we are talking about. Any normal person can see that they have struck gold in CM Punk and should ride the angle through to making Punk the next big star but WWE think differently to everybody else. There is no way their precious John Cena can be seen to getting the short end of a stick in any feud whatsoever! So Punk winning at Summerslam is actually hard for me to believe. I will be watching with low expectations and praying that Punk comes out on top or at least the angle is taken to even higher stakes but I won't be holding my breath. 

Punk and Cena could easily be as big a feud as Rock and Austin was. Cena turning heel would be an incredible and much needed change but do WWE have the balls!?


----------



## Emobacca

Former WWE writer claims that HBK may have had a big role in saving Punk's job



> The meeting quickly turned into another CM Punk bash fest. My role was to run the meeting but dare not speak out of turn on the veteran agents. This was how the previous months meetings had gone but this day was different. It was a new voice in the room that changed everything. “Um, if you don’t like something the kid is doing, why don’t you work with him to fix it… instead of killing him” That voice belonged to Shawn Michaels.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



Dark Storm said:


> He got over being tired(etc.) quite quick, eh?


only dirt sheets said he was tired, they also said people in the wwe said he was actually leaving


----------



## Starbuck

DesolationRow said:


> Finally just used my WWE Shop gift card which was part of the Wrestlemania XXVII Package on CM Punk's new godly T-shirt! Whoohoo...


Brilliant lol!! I still have mine and have no idea what to use it for. It doesn't look like Trips will be getting a new shirt with all these suits he's wearing now. I don't know what to do with the damn thing.


----------



## Nuski

Just purchased the shirt. First time i ever purchased a wrestling shirt.


----------



## TankOfRate

“Um, if you don’t like something the kid is doing, why don’t you work with him to fix it… instead of killing him."

If only that sentiment was applied to everyone.

Do you guys remember Punk's altercation with Tony Atlas in OVW? Something about his wrist tape and how "stars don't tape their wrists like that"? Just thinking about it and how much grief Punk got in the beginning makes me feel so happy that he is in the position he's in right now. It's almost surreal how big he's getting.


----------



## Ray

Emobacca said:


> Former WWE writer claims that HBK may have had a big role in saving Punk's job


As if my respect for Shawn wasn't high enough, after reading this, I respect him more then ever now. Really class act by HBK, and it just goes to show what kind of a guy he is now putting over talent and giving Punk a chance.


----------



## Kabraxal

TankOfRate said:


> “Um, if you don’t like something the kid is doing, why don’t you work with him to fix it… instead of killing him."
> 
> If only that sentiment was applied to everyone.


Very true... reading that it amazes how petty and immature the bookers and agents are in the back. It's no wonder the quality has been horrid when that is the atmosphere backstage.


----------



## D'Angelo

Winning™ said:


> You guys are arrogant as fuck and your standards are ridiculously high. No wonder you're excitement is never met.
> 
> That was all that needed to be said. Next week will decide where this goes.


This.



Winning™ said:


> I love his AFI theme but CoP is fine. The audience will get invested in it soon. There's no way you can't be with this song.


I would mark out if he used Miseria but it is too heely for him now, CoP fits him perfectly really.

I DO think WWE should have dragged this out another 2 weeks before his return but with all the attention at the moment obviously they want to keep viewing figures up. +they are already satisfying the IWC enough, why would they drag a massive opportunity for them over 2 months where the casual fans fall off and the media attention does too.

WWE have a problem though, they have this HUGE Punk storyline and are teasing a new stable, but they also have the equally, if not moreso bigger Rock/Cena match. I would LOVE Survivor Series to be Punk's stable vs Cena's group, but they are sorta pushing it for the build up to Rock/Cena then.


----------



## samizayn

Starbuck said:


> Brilliant lol!! I still have mine and have no idea what to use it for. It doesn't look like Trips will be getting a new shirt with all these suits he's wearing now. I don't know what to do with the damn thing.


Other Triple H merchandise. Maybe the santa hat?


----------



## Ray

The Punk shirt is EPIC! For the first time since Austin' Era, I'm actually going to WEAR a Wrestling Related T-Shirt in public! Before the T-Shirt was released, I was actually planning on buying a Triple H or Stone Cold T-Shirt with my first Paycheck, but now, I'm going to buy the long awaited Punk T-Shirt. Just goes to show how big of a star he's become.

As for my prediction, I don't get why people are saying that Punk came back too early. Sure, he's a hypocrite for coming back in the WWE after saying all that stuff (kayfabe obviously), but there has to be a reason for him coming back right now. Punk is shown as a VERY smart guy on television, and if anything, his confrontation with HHH at Comic Con was a precursor that he signed under HHH's "new regime", but Triple H obviously offered Punk SOMETHING special in his contract that Vince didn't which is why he resigned. In Kayfabe, Punker is shown to be smart enough on TV that he wouldn't sign unless there was something BIG in his contract.

The way Punk walked down the ramp, the way he smiled with the title, and when he said "I'm BACCK!", there's going to be a BIG development going on in SummerSlam whether it be Punk going over Cena clean signifying a new Era, whether it be Cena siding with Hunter turning Heel, and Punk officialy being THE guy in the E, or wheter Punk signing with HHH on the condition that the Claudio and Hero (Remember, there are rumours that they are signing with WWE and will "Bypass" developmental), and Tyler Black are (kayfabe) signed as well leading them to interfere at SSlam and helping Punk win against Cena forming an "Anti-WWE" group.

My point is, they haven't killed this angle at all yet. They've started a whole NEW angle with Punk one that none of us here know where it wil go. I personally think that Cena will pass the Torch to Punk at SSlam by letting him going over clean. WWE has obviously invested ALOT in Punk with the new music, the title, the T-Shirts, it's obvious that Punk isn't going anywhere soon.


----------



## kokepepsi

after rewatching the ending 50 times of raw

Am I the only one who thinks the music was a little too loud?

The pop for punk was there but the music seemed to drown out the crowd a lot


----------



## Starbuck

greendayedgehead said:


> Other Triple H merchandise. Maybe the santa hat?


It's valid forever lol. I think I'll hold on to it until something catches my eye.


----------



## JDman

kokepepsi said:


> after rewatching the ending 50 times of raw
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks the music was a little too loud?
> 
> The pop for punk was there but the music seemed to drown out the crowd a lot


I was there and music was DEFINITELY louder than usual. If they weren't playing the music when Punk held up that belt...holy shit that was EASILY the pop of the night.

EDIT: But the music didn't completely ruin our reactions. I watched it this morning and we seemed pretty hot all night..divas aside.


----------



## Brye

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



Winning™ said:


> You guys are arrogant as fuck and your standards are ridiculously high. No wonder you're excitement is never met.
> 
> That was all that needed to be said. Next week will decide where this goes.


This on so many goddamn levels. People are never fucking happy and that's why it takes so much to impress anyone around here.

I don't see how hard it is to give something a shot instead of just constantly focusing on the negatives. All I see in the Raw thread is the negatives about Raw. Why the fuck not talk about what you enjoyed? Why not talk about HHH/Truth promo or Rey/Cena instead of bitching about the few things you didn't like. Pisses me off so much and I'm glad you brought that up. (Y)


----------



## smackdown1111

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



Brye said:


> This on so many goddamn levels. People are never fucking happy and that's why it takes so much to impress anyone around here.
> 
> I don't see how hard it is to give something a shot instead of just constantly focusing on the negatives. All I see in the Raw thread is the negatives about Raw. Why the fuck not talk about what you enjoyed? Why not talk about HHH/Truth promo or Rey/Cena instead of bitching about the few things you didn't like. Pisses me off so much and I'm glad you brought that up. (Y)


I totally agree with you both. Todays society is made of of pessimistic folks who like to look at negatives and not the positives of things when there are positives. We had some solid promos and matches, yet, people still want to complain because things like Cena being champ again happens. Of course, since Cena won that is why people would probably claim the Mysterio/Cena match was bad. Either that or it was bad just because Cena was involved, and rarely gets credit he may deserve. For a match on free tv that was pretty damn good and sometime down the line I would like to see Mysterio and Cena wrestle again.


----------



## youesay

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*

next week will be crucial, even thought i thought raw was terrible im going to give it a chance again next week. if bad im off wrestling again


----------



## Brye

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



smackdown1111 said:


> I totally agree with you both. Todays society is made of of pessimistic folks who like to look at negatives and not the positives of things when there are positives. We had some solid promos and matches, yet, people still want to complain because things like Cena being champ again happens. Of course, since Cena won that is why people would probably claim the Mysterio/Cena match was bad. Either that or it was bad just because Cena was involved, and rarely gets credit he may deserve. For a match on free tv that was pretty damn good and sometime down the line I would like to see Mysterio and Cena wrestle again.


I have no problem with Cena or Mysterio, especially Mysterio. He busts his ass every week and out performs 90% of the roster. Cena is a likable wrestler who, against the right opponent, can put on a damn good match. I'll admit he can have an off night but he's actually pretty good. Cena/Mysterio with about 5 extra minutes on PPV would be awesome. I really enjoyed the match last night.


----------



## Zedders

I can't see Punk going over Cena twice, but I can't see Punk losing. Something's got to give.


----------



## Stad

*Re: CM Punk after Raw went off the air last night.*



youesay said:


> next week will be crucial, even thought i thought raw was terrible im going to give it a chance again next week. if bad im off wrestling again


Lol, peace.


----------



## truk83

The "New Era" that many on here, and every where else have been talking about will start once John Cena turns heel. This is really no different than the Hart/Austin feud from years ago. I did a thread on this topic in which I said that Hart/Austin feud is on the verge of happening again with Punk/Cena. For those who can look at a user's thread history do so with mine. I said this shit months ago.

Anyhow, here we are months later, and the feud that "I" said was going to be the feud that makes, or breaks the WWE was going to be Cena vs Punk. The same way it pissed Hart off that people idolized Austin will be the same way Cena turns on the fans. John will say that they can cheer for a man who walked out on them all they want, but if he were to do it they'd all boo. Cena could say that for years he busted his ass making kids smile, providing parents' kids with a strong role model, and gave everyone that graced his presence motivation to be the best they could be.

What we, and in fact most of everyone on here is afraid to say is simple. John Cena turning heel is the dawn of a new age, and is why he was forced down our throats only to become the icon that he has become as a "face". His limited time as a heel gave many the insight as to what type of talent he truly was. We all know how cheesy, and corny he is now, but how much better has he become over the years as heel? We don't know, but I'm sure a few in the back know Cena has yet to prove why one day he to will be considered amongst the names of HHH, HBK, or The Rock. Not because he sold a bunch of toys, hats, shirts, but mainly due to his character, and his style that he is soon looking to convert to the "Darkside".

Raw would have been to good to see Mysterio nailed by Cena. I don't know about you, but I haven't waited to see a man get whacked in a long time as I waited for Cena to lariat Rey Mysterio. Mysterio would have been the perfect "face" for him to do this with. CM Punk's story line is great, but if it ends with Cena putting him over as the top face, all the while Cena turns heel it will go down as one of the best of the 21st century. I'm seriously not kidding folks.


----------



## TheWFEffect




----------



## Dub

Raw average 4 million viewers the first hour and 5 million in the second.


----------



## Brye

(Y)

I must say, Cult Of Personality works fucking awesome as Punk's theme. I liked it in ROH but those goddamn poor production values didn't help me realize how awesome it is.


----------



## Nasi

Emobacca said:


> Former WWE writer claims that HBK may have had a big role in saving Punk's job


<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 That's all I can say about that, really. Thanks, Shawn.


----------



## Dub

I was listening to pwr and they speculated that the match at Summerslam can be a ladder match, something similar to Hbk/Razor. It would be awesome.


----------



## Brye

Fuck that would be awesome.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I think this might lead to a new design. For about a month after SS, Punk or Cena will carry around both belts and then finally they will introduce a new design.


----------



## TJTheGr81

I'm kinda annoyed that a new design hasn't been introduced already. HBK and Razor used different IC titles, right?


----------



## D'Angelo

A ladder match would be unbelievable.


----------



## TankOfRate

I feel as if this whole angle has barely even begun. There's going to be some massive swerve and I cannot wait for it. I think it's too early to call Punk a face, or even an anti-hero. Punk's always led "cults"- the Second City Saints, the SES and Nexus. I feel like this time, _we're_ the members of the cult. This feels like it's going to lead into "You stupid old man, I'm a snake". There's no way the story is this black and white yet. So much of Punk's career has been based off of people hanging onto his every word and taking his words as some sort of holy script. He _is_ the cult of personality and he wants to be the centre of attention. He doesn't want or crave our approval like babyfaces. He just thrives off of people listening to him and following him, no matter what.

Lawler actually raised a good point at MiTB. Punk claimed he was going to walk away from everybody, yet we still cheer for him and support him. He's still the bad guy, but we all love him. Something big is going to happen. I can feel it.

Hook, line, sinker.


----------



## Deadman8

Peronally, I love that Punk is returning, I just felt the execution was poor. If I was a WWE writer I'd have Punk coming through the crowd with a megaphone, just like at comic-con. AND without any wrestling gear, just with street clothes. Then Laurinaitis would show up with security to remove Punk from the arena. That would get the crowd pumped up. I didn't care a all about the way they had him back last night.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

DubC said:


> I was listening to pwr and they speculated that the match at Summerslam can be a ladder match, something similar to Hbk/Razor. It would be awesome.


Thought I was one of the very few on here that listens to PWR.

That's what I thought, too. Cena/Punk having a match similar to Razor/HBK but the chemistry of Austin/Bret ala Wrestlemania 13. I think a ladder match would truly define this match as to who should be the true champion. Although I would prefer an Ironman match, personally. They are the two perfect men to do it.


----------



## Deadman8

Personally, I love that Punk is returning, I just felt the execution was poor. If I was a WWE writer I'd have Punk coming through the crowd with a megaphone, just like at comic-con, along with Colt Cabana and his chicago friends. AND without any wrestling gear, just with street clothes. Then Laurinaitis would show up with security to remove Punk from the arena. That would get the crowd pumped up. I didn't care at all about the way they had him back last night. It was too predictable...


----------



## Mr.King

I have always liked Punk, but lately his character has been so much better. I'm excited to see what happens at Summerslam


----------



## Dub

Winning™ said:


> Thought I was one of the very few on here that listens to PWR.
> 
> That's what I thought, too. Cena/Punk having a match similar to Razor/HBK but the chemistry of Austin/Bret ala Wrestlemania 13. I think a ladder match would truly define this match as to who should be the true champion. Although I would prefer an Ironman match, personally. They are the two perfect men to do it.


Ladder match would make sense since Cena won't lose cleanly, they have to keep the belt on Punk if they want to keep this angle going. This feud needs to end at HIAC, most likely Cena will win and Alberto can finally cash in his MITB.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

DubC said:


> Ladder match would make sense since Cena won't lose cleanly, they have to keep the belt on Punk if they want to keep this angle going. This feud needs to end at HIAC, most likely Cena will win and Alberto can finally cash in his MITB.


I agree. I don't think, though, that Cena needs to win the match to end the feud. He'll be over regardless. Alberto has months to cash in the case because right now, as much as I like the guy, nobody can or will buy him as the top champion of the company. Plus, you factor in Rey and Miz, I think Alberto will be busy building himself up for a while.


----------



## mateuspfc

TankOfRate said:


> I feel as if this whole angle has barely even begun. There's going to be some massive swerve and I cannot wait for it. I think it's too early to call Punk a face, or even an anti-hero. Punk's always led "cults"- the Second City Saints, the SES and Nexus. I feel like this time, _we're_ the members of the cult. This feels like it's going to lead into "You stupid old man, I'm a snake". There's no way the story is this black and white yet. So much of Punk's career has been based off of people hanging onto his every word and taking his words as some sort of holy script. He _is_ the cult of personality and he wants to be the centre of attention. He doesn't want or crave our approval like babyfaces. He just thrives off of people listening to him and following him, no matter what.
> 
> Lawler actually raised a good point at MiTB. Punk claimed he was going to walk away from everybody, yet we still cheer for him and support him. He's still the bad guy, but we all love him. Something big is going to happen. I can feel it.
> 
> Hook, line, sinker.


THIS, right here, folks. This sums all up perfectly. You guys shouldn't be complaining at all or dreaming about Punk gone for 6 months; it would mean nothing. Yes, he would create a buzz and everything, but it would accomplish nothing. He already accomplished what he wanted, and that's the attention from the corporation.

He does all the cool stuff to joke WWE, expose them, we find all of that to be awesome, but in reality, he's only doing the best to himself, doing everything possible to draw the attention of WWE and get all of his demands satisfied, just like he did. This explains why he came out from the ramp, new shirt, new tron, new song and everything else. 

He got everything he wanted and is still coming out like the good guy, because he definetely is the cult of personality. Well, listen to his damn theme song, it explains it all out to perfection.


----------



## Ray

Alberto needs to totally stay the fuck out of this for now. Cash in AFTER Mania. Cena/Punk is REALLY hot right now, and cashing in would mess it up.


----------



## Dub

Winning™;10036680 said:


> I agree. I don't think, though, that Cena needs to win the match to end the feud. He'll be over regardless. Alberto has months to cash in the case because right now, as much as I like the guy, nobody can or will buy him as the top champion of the company. Plus, you factor in Rey and Miz, I think Alberto will be busy building himself up for a while.
> 
> Alberto needs to totally stay the fuck out of this for now. Cash in AFTER Mania. Cena/Punk is REALLY hot right now, and cashing in would mess it up.


They need to get to Rock/Cena eventually and with Rock appering at Survivor Series, I wouldn't be surprise if Del Rio cash it in at HIAC or the Raw after. I would love for it to be Alberto vs Punk at WM 28 with Punk winning the rumble.


----------



## gaco

I think, just think... that WWE's plan for Punk is for Cena passing the torch to him and becoming the top face of the company and John Cena will eventually become the top heel, with the Rock passing him the torch, at wrestlemania.
I hope.


----------



## kamatose

TankOfRate said:


> I feel as if this whole angle has barely even begun. There's going to be some massive swerve and I cannot wait for it. I think it's too early to call Punk a face, or even an anti-hero. Punk's always led "cults"- the Second City Saints, the SES and Nexus. I feel like this time, _we're_ the members of the cult. This feels like it's going to lead into "You stupid old man, I'm a snake". There's no way the story is this black and white yet. So much of Punk's career has been based off of people hanging onto his every word and taking his words as some sort of holy script. He _is_ the cult of personality and he wants to be the centre of attention. He doesn't want or crave our approval like babyfaces. He just thrives off of people listening to him and following him, no matter what.
> 
> Lawler actually raised a good point at MiTB. Punk claimed he was going to walk away from everybody, yet we still cheer for him and support him. He's still the bad guy, but we all love him. Something big is going to happen. I can feel it.
> 
> Hook, line, sinker.


It's a huge similarity with Stone Cold. I mean honestly, it is anti-hero. Punk crossed the line from HEEL to anti-hero when he started speaking the truth. He said what the fans felt and what the wrestlers feel (that we know honestly) and that's how Austin was with McMahon (doing to his boss what people wanted to do to theirs.) I'd call that an anti-hero baby face if there is one. The only real thing left to do is turn Cena heel in a similar fashion Rocky Maivia did to become the Rock, or when Rock went Corporate. It would be huge and would be crucial for success. Plus Trips can be McMahon. It's a win win situation as a throw back to the,dare I say, Attitude Era. The integral part though is keeping Punk strong. 

Keeping with that thought, Cena would have to change entirely. And I do mean the baggy jean shorts to boot. Triple H has always been a corporate boy, so for one, the Cena haters will hate him even more as becoming the sell-out everyone knows he is. Two, in doing that he'll actually expand his character and may earn a little respect for a much further down the line face turn. Of course, Trips would need a corporate like faction to pull this off with Cena involved in it. It'd be a good opportunity for a lot of other talent to get over as well.


----------



## JDman

gaco said:


> I think, just think... that WWE's plan for Punk is for Cena passing the torch to him and becoming the top face of the company and John Cena will eventually become the top heel, with the Rock passing him the torch, at wrestlemania.
> I hope.


My God I hope you're right.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Punk/Cena in a ladder match would be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## kersed

:lmao


----------



## JDman

LMMFAO PUNK FTW


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

DubC said:


> They need to get to Rock/Cena eventually and with Rock appering at Survivor Series, I wouldn't be surprise if Del Rio cash it in at HIAC or the Raw after. I would love for it to be Alberto vs Punk at WM 28 with Punk winning the rumble.


If Del Rio were to cash it in at HIAC, then I would think the WWE would build him up from there and not have it be a reign similar to Swagger or Sheamus's first run. I see Miz winning the Rumble, actually, while Punk has his run ins with HHH and the regime. I do agree Punk won't be the champion around Survivor Series time.


----------



## evoked21

DubC said:


> They need to get to Rock/Cena eventually and with Rock appering at Survivor Series, I wouldn't be surprise if Del Rio cash it in at HIAC or the Raw after. I would love for it to be Alberto vs Punk at WM 28 with Punk winning the rumble.


is that breanne benson in ur avatar? 

anyway, i wonder what The Rock has got to say about Cena's phony belt.. I mean title. lol.


----------



## Dub

Winning™ said:


> If Del Rio were to cash it in at HIAC, then I would think the WWE would build him up from there and not have it be a reign similar to Swagger or Sheamus's first run. I see Miz winning the Rumble, actually, while Punk has his run ins with HHH and the regime. I do agree Punk won't be the champion around Survivor Series time.


I see Miz vs HHH since it looks like Miz is going to be bitching about this new era, but of course its all wishful thinking.



evoked21 said:


> is that breanne benson in ur avatar?
> 
> anyway, i wonder what The Rock has got to say about Cena's phony belt.. I mean title. lol.


Its Layla.


----------



## Clique

DubC said:


> I see Miz vs HHH since it looks like Miz is going to be bitching about this new era, but of course its all wishful thinking.


I'm wishing for that as well at the moment. Triple H could have Punk face Taker at WrestleMania and by SummerSlam next year Triple H and Punk can have their match.


----------



## Illmatic

TankOfRate said:


> I feel as if this whole angle has barely even begun. There's going to be some massive swerve and I cannot wait for it. I think it's too early to call Punk a face, or even an anti-hero. Punk's always led "cults"- the Second City Saints, the SES and Nexus. I feel like this time, _we're_ the members of the cult. This feels like it's going to lead into "You stupid old man, I'm a snake". There's no way the story is this black and white yet. So much of Punk's career has been based off of people hanging onto his every word and taking his words as some sort of holy script. He _is_ the cult of personality and he wants to be the centre of attention. He doesn't want or crave our approval like babyfaces. He just thrives off of people listening to him and following him, no matter what.
> 
> Lawler actually raised a good point at MiTB. Punk claimed he was going to walk away from everybody, yet we still cheer for him and support him. He's still the bad guy, but we all love him. Something big is going to happen. I can feel it.
> 
> Hook, line, sinker.


Never thought about it like that, but I bet you're right.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'd rather not have Taker/Punk again, especially at a Wrestlemania. Hell, Taker isn't even needed for a streak match for next year. The card will be strong enough without him.


----------



## scrilla

Trips/Punk should happen at WM. Fuck rematches.

As much as I like the idea of both belts hanging over the ring idk how much I want to see Cena in a ladder match tbh.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I think Cena will be fine with a ladder match. A ladder match, in this instance, would be a perfect way to screw Punk out of the title and turn Cena full heel as part of the regime as the Corporate champion OR a way to finally tell the viewing world that Punk is the undisputed WWE champion and the future face of the company.

And Trips v. Punk must happen at Wrestlemania 28. The seeds have already been planted.


----------



## Pillzmayn

scrilla said:


> Trips/Punk should happen at WM. Fuck rematches.
> 
> As much as I like the idea of both belts hanging over the ring idk how much I want to see Cena in a ladder match tbh.


His match with Edge was good as far as I can remember.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Punk's shoot promo has reached over 1 million views on YouTube. Deserving so.


----------



## Demandred

Anyone order the new shirt yet?


----------



## THANOS

TMPRKO said:


> Anyone order the new shirt yet?


Yep  Everyone should! Let's get his merch moving more than cena!


----------



## Clique

Winning™ said:


> I'd rather not have Taker/Punk again, especially at a Wrestlemania. Hell, Taker isn't even needed for a streak match for next year. The card will be strong enough without him.


Unless Undertaker is seriously immobile, he will be at Mania next year and it would be insane not to have him there otherwise.




TMPRKO said:


> Anyone order the new shirt yet?


Pre-ordered mine this morning.


----------



## MizPunkRio

Hope they arent sold out when theyre event comes to ca


----------



## Demandred

I hope this one isn't back ordered like the last one was. I think I had to wait 3 weeks for the uprising shirt.


----------



## mpredrox

> CM Punk
> Just met a nice fan in Chipotle. How lovely.
> 9 minutes ago


:lmao I sense sarcasm


----------



## Brye

:lmao

And ordered mine today as well. (Y)


----------



## mpredrox

I'm still considering whether to get it or not


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN

*CM Punk could had already been a mega star as a heel.*

The WWE failed to use CM Punk's Jesus gimmick to its limits. I seriously believe CM Punk could had been the greatest heel in history with this gimmick. A heel's purpose is to either piss people off or have them cheer for you. This gimmick would had pissed off the nation. CM Punk would had been hated every where. It would had easily built heat. 70% of Americans claim to be Christians. The WWE would had pissed off a huge amount of the population.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Clique said:


> Unless Undertaker is seriously immobile, he will be at Mania next year and it would be insane not to have him there otherwise.


Why is it insane? Have him heal up a full year since WWE is desperate to really need him this year. A potential card of Rock/Cena, Trips/Punk, Miz/Del Rio, Bryan/Orton/Christian, and Cara/Rey can carry Wrestlemania 28 without a Taker streak match.


----------



## yoseftigger

scrilla said:


> Trips/Punk should happen at WM. Fuck rematches.
> 
> As much as I like the idea of both belts hanging over the ring idk how much I want to see Cena in a ladder match tbh.



Cena had a great ladder match with Edge. Punk had a great ladder match with Hardy. I'm sure both of them could have a great ladder match with each other.


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: CM Punk could had already been a mega star as a heel.*

YES! Another person and possibly one of the few people who loved the SES Punk more than any sort of Punk! The SES Punk was a spit on the face of anybody who had a religion and america is a very christian country,His mocking jesus act was the best thing ever and was reaching the Mohammed Hassan kind of heel gimmick.WWE did stop it because of the stupid christian fanbase who complained,I believe in a house show Punk was slapped and yelled at "Your not jesus!" by some dumb chritian bitch.CM Punk's SES was for me an atheist amazing to brilliant to watch.I applaud you sir for making this thread


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN

*Re: CM Punk could had already been a mega star as a heel.*



AMxPunk said:


> YES! Another person and possibly one of the few people who loved the SES Punk more than any sort of Punk! The SES Punk was a spit on the face of anybody who had a religion and america is a very christian country,His mocking jesus act was the best thing ever and was reaching the Mohammed Hassan kind of heel gimmick.WWE did stop it because of the stupid christian fanbase who complained,I believe in a house show Punk was slapped and yelled at "Your not jesus!" by some dumb chritian bitch.CM Punk's SES was for me an atheist amazing to brilliant to watch.I applaud you sir for making this thread


I'm a Christian. I have no problem with the gimmick. I always say to people that most Christians are hypocrites and don't practice what they preach. I'm going to stop there. I agree that Punk was reaching Mohammed's level.


----------



## Illmatic

*Re: CM Punk could had already been a mega star as a heel.*



AMxPunk said:


> YES! Another person and possibly one of the few people who loved the SES Punk more than any sort of Punk! The SES Punk was a spit on the face of anybody who had a religion and america is a very christian country,His mocking jesus act was the best thing ever and was reaching the Mohammed Hassan kind of heel gimmick.WWE did stop it because of the stupid christian fanbase who complained,I believe in a house show Punk was slapped and yelled at "Your not jesus!" by some dumb chritian bitch.CM Punk's SES was for me an atheist amazing to brilliant to watch.I applaud you sir for making this thread


Bad for ratings dumbass. If WWE pushed the limits on the SES Punk then the Christian viewers most likely would have stopped watching. And if 70% of Americans claim to be Christian then that would result in terrible ratings. Just because your an athiest and don't find it offensive doesn't mean that everyone else wouldn't either. That being said I agree with the point that the gimmick was extremely entertaining and funny.


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: CM Punk could had already been a mega star as a heel.*



RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> I'm a Christian. I have no problem with the gimmick. I always say to people that most Christians are hypocrites and don't practice what they preach. I'm going to stop there. I agree that Punk was reaching Mohammed's level.


I believe then you must understand how the christian fanbase must have hated Punk haha,Yes the SES Punk was an amazing heel.Sadly the SES Punk did not belong in the era of today but rather would have fit perfectly in the attitude era,Him being with the SES was too much for kids to watch


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN

*Re: CM Punk could had already been a mega star as a heel.*



RonBurgundy01 said:


> Bad for ratings dumbass. If WWE pushed the limits on the SES Punk then the Christian viewers most likely would have stopped watching. And if 70% of Americans claim to be Christian then that would result in terrible ratings. Just because your an athiest and don't find it offensive doesn't mean that everyone else wouldn't either. That being said I agree with the point that the gimmick was extremely entertaining and funny.


Not true. sgt slaughter became anti-America and was a huge success. Plus most heels do things that aren't very holly. If Christians didn't like what the WWE shows then they would had stopped watching years ago. The Undertaker's gimmick isn't very holly.


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: CM Punk could had already been a mega star as a heel.*



RonBurgundy01 said:


> Bad for ratings dumbass. If WWE pushed the limits on the SES Punk then the Christian viewers most likely would have stopped watching. And if 70% of Americans claim to be Christian then that would result in terrible ratings. Just because your an athiest and don't find it offensive doesn't mean that everyone else wouldn't either. That being said I agree with the point that the gimmick was extremely entertaining and funny.


So having a HEEL being hated was a bad idea? SES Punk got more heel heat than any of the heels you see today and possibly more than some of the heels back in the day.SES Punk wasn't only entertaining me as an atheist but would have gotten more heat by the christian fanbase and would have given the show more ratings seeing as he was playing AS A COWARDLY HEEL.Think before calling me a dumbass before you make yourself look like one


----------



## Clique

Winning™;10037369 said:


> Why is it insane? Have him heal up a full year since WWE is desperate to really need him this year. A potential card of Rock/Cena, Trips/Punk, Miz/Del Rio, Bryan/Orton/Christian, and Cara/Rey can carry Wrestlemania 28 without a Taker streak match.


It's insane leaving one of the biggest stars in the company off the card when he can be there. He's getting healed up right now anyway. Sure those matches could sell WrestleMania, Rock/Cena alone is already doing that, but it would sell even more with a Taker match on the card.


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: CM Punk could had already been a mega star as a heel.*



RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> Not true. sgt slaughter became anti-America and was a huge success. Plus most heels do things that aren't very holly. If Christians didn't like what the WWE shows then they would had stopped watching years ago. The Undertaker's gimmick isn't very holly.


They had Shawn lose to Taker at WM 25 with the whole "Light Vs Dark" thing..Sheeesh


----------



## yoseftigger

Should've been the main event of WM 27


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Clique said:


> It's insane leaving one of the biggest stars in the company off the card when he can be there. He's getting healed up right now anyway. Sure those matches could sell WrestleMania, Rock/Cena alone is already doing that, but it would sell even more with a Taker match on the card.


So, then, who would be a believable opponent for Taker next year then for his final WM match because the next WM match he is in WILL be his last to go 20-0. It can't be Cena due to him facing Rock already for the main event. Can't be Punk since he'll most likely be involved with HHH in some shape or form at WM. Orton and Christian will most likely be tied up with Bryan being the SD main event. Ditto for Miz and Del Rio on the RAW side of the main event. Other than that, nobody else believable can really face Taker in such a magnitude at a Wrestlemania. The only person able to at this point is John Cena. That's why you save a Taker/Cena match for Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Clique

Winning™;10037539 said:


> So, then, who would be a believable opponent for Taker next year then for his final WM match because the next WM match he is in WILL be his last to go 20-0. It can't be Cena due to him facing Rock already for the main event. Can't be Punk since he'll most likely be involved with HHH in some shape or form at WM. Orton and Christian will most likely be tied up with Bryan being the SD main event. Ditto for Miz and Del Rio on the RAW side of the main event. Other than that, nobody else believable can really face Taker in such a magnitude at a Wrestlemania. The only person able to at this point is John Cena. That's why you save a Taker/Cena match for Wrestlemania 29.


First, we don't know when Undertaker is going to hang it up for good. 20-0 is an extraordinary number but Taker can go passed that if that what he and the WWE wanted. I would love to see Taker/Cena at WM29 and I don't see why that can't be 21-0.

As for WM28, The Streak's best options on the current roster are HHH, Orton and Punk. They can bring back Jericho if they wanted but either of those matches works perfectly fine. I already mentioned Punk while having some respect issues with HHH, Hunter could place him in a match with Taker. HHH would be feuding with the Miz at the time. Orton works because he's a psycho and a predator and he could see Taker in what he believes is a weakened state so he challenges The Streak. I don't think or at least I hope Orton isn't still feuding with Christian come Road to WrestleMania time. So yeah, my top 3 (4) candidates are HHH, Punk and Orton (or Jericho).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Clique said:


> First, we don't know when Undertaker is going to hang it up for good. 20-0 is an extraordinary number but Taker can go passed that if that what he and the WWE wanted. I would love to see Taker/Cena at WM29 and I don't see why that can't be 21-0.
> 
> As for WM28, The Streak's best options on the current roster are HHH, Orton and Punk. They can bring back Jericho if they wanted but either of those matches works perfectly fine. I already mentioned Punk while having some respect issues with HHH, Hunter could place him in a match with Taker. HHH would be feuding with the Miz at the time. Orton works because he's a psycho and a predator and he could see Taker in what he believes is a weakened state so he challenges The Streak. I don't think or at least I hope Orton isn't still feuding with Christian come Road to WrestleMania time. So yeah, my top 3 (4) candidates are HHH, Punk and Orton (or Jericho).


Taker knows that his time is coming very near. His matches with HBK and HHH already shows that he can still provide a good match but that he's eventually going to retire soon enough. The streak will end with 20 or 25 and Taker doesn't have five more matches in him to reach 25. You gotta think, selling the streak with 20-0 will make it look that much more impressive on Taker's resume rather than an seemingly odd number.

As for his opponent, I still say Cena is the last legitimate opponent for Taker to take on that can create a good match for the two. HHH has already faced Taker twice and I don't see him being a potential opponent for a third time. I don't see Punk either as that guy because not only it guarantees that Taker will go over but Punk especially needs this upcoming Wrestlemania to cement himself as a "made man" or as a future legend in the business. A win over Hunter at Mania will take him to new heights than a loss to Taker will. I suppose Orton could take the mantle but I don't see Orton/Taker as a appeasing or good match to sell the WWE. Plus, Orton has already been on of Taker's victim and his final opponent needs to be a fresh one. Jericho could be the surprise choice but that has to be planted around Survivor Series time or else the feud won't have enough legs to truly tell a story.

I honestly believe, as a Taker mark for all these years, he deserves this one break off from Wrestlemania so that Wrestlemania 29 can be built strictly for him as his final Wrestlemania. I don't think WWE necessarily needs him for next year. Rock/Cena will carry that card alone in many ways.


----------



## The Ice King

> Bill Simmons
> by CMPunk
> You know what's not boring? The @CMPunk podcast we taped today. It's going up tomorrow late-AM. I enjoyed his candor, he was a good guest.


YES!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Fuck yes.


----------



## buffalochipster

All right BS Report!


----------



## scrilla

fucking finally. hopefully it's up before my workout.


----------



## Dub

Very nice, cant wait to hear it.


----------



## Brye

The Kimmel stuff was epic, btw. :lmao

This is the most fun I've had watching wrestling in years.


----------



## DDTXUW

apologies if this has been posted, but this might be the best thing I've read on the Punk Saga :

http://withleather.uproxx.com/2011/07/the-best-and-worst-of-wwe-raw-725/8



the main part I'm speaking of :



> Worst: The Internet Wants You to Take Your Time and Hurry Up
> 
> And now we get to the part everyone wants to say. You’ve typed it or seen it typed about a hundred times since last night. I’m paraphrasing.
> 
> _Punk’s back? Great, I thought they were going to do a great angle and now it’s ruined. Punk says he’s gone forever but comes back in 2 weeks??? that’s worse that when John Cena got fired twice. So now nothing means anything and the heat of the angle is simply embers. They rushed it. _
> 
> And then something like
> 
> _Punk should’ve teased coming back before showing up. I can’t believe they ruined it. Meh forever_
> 
> I’m going to sh** in your cereal for a second. You’re wrong. This is exactly what Punk should’ve done. Here’s why.
> 
> Remember that thing I mentioned about Cult of Personality defining Punk? A lot of you are forgetting that no matter how cool he is or how much people cheer for him, CM Punk is the bad guy here. He’s never stopped playing the bad guy, we just like him because he’s so damn fun to listen to. He made a challenge he knew would destruct the Cena/Vince McMahon relationship (destroying the preconception he discussed about Cena being seen as “the best” in his famous promo), then manipulated them both into an unwinnable situation in his hometown in front of his mom and friends so he could win the WWE Championship and “take it away”. But the difference in the ROH storyline and this one is that Punk doesn’t have anywhere to go. There’s no “big leagues” above WWE. Those of you entertaining fantasies of Punk challenging Fire Ant or JT Lightning in the ECW Arena or a Pirate-themed bar in Cleveland are doing just that – entertaining fantasies. Those places don’t pay Punk, and more importantly they don’t give him what he wants the most, the pipe bomb, the microphone, the position of power to trick each and everyone one of you into following him.
> 
> Why do you think Punk showed up at Comic-Con? Because he’s “free” from a job he “didn’t want”? It’s basic human psychology. He wants them to beg him to be there, to be noticed, so that when he shows up he can have whatever he wants. That’s the contract he was trying to get McMahon to sign, that Cena ruined. The jet and the ice cream bars. The cult of personality. He wants to be the center of attention because he’s an ASSHOLE WHO IS LYING TO YOU. He’s just awesome, so we cheer. That makes it great. And here’s why it isn’t “rushed”.
> 
> Before the pay-per-view, Punk sets up the scenario. The story plays out (as you want it to) until Money in the Bank, where he wins the belt and escapes through the crowd. That’s the point where everybody’s on board. People stop being able to follow it the next week, but it’s easy to break down. Vince McMahon realized he has embarrassed himself by losing the belt to Punk, so he shows up on Raw pretending Punk didn’t exist, putting wrestlers he knows will do what they’re told into a tournament for an identical belt, and everybody goes along with it because Vince is the boss. So that’s obiously the first thing that happens after Punk bails. The tournament happens, and before it’s over Vince positions himself as being “bigger than the WWE” and tries to fire Cena. HHH shows up and says “nobody is bigger than WWE” (the super obvious point they’re making), fires Vince, Cena never gets fired because Vince’s stipulation was egotistical and dumb.
> 
> So what’s supposed to happen at that show? A new or “fake” WWE Champion is supposed to be crowned. It doesn’t happen there, but it’s only fair to finish out the tournament, so in week 2 (again, only two shows after Money in the Bank) they have to resolve it. Mysterio beats Miz to win the WWE Championship, which is the end of Vince’s plan. Triple H has to establish power, though, so he sets up his OWN title match, putting the now filled position of WWE Champion against the guy the board of directors (and HHH) felt was mistreated by Vince, Cena. H has to do that right now to show that he’s on Cena’s side, and by proxy the board’s.
> 
> Cena vs. Mysterio happens, and Cena wins. Cena is the “WWE Champion”. From here on out things proceed like CM Punk never existed UNLESS CM PUNK SHOWS UP AGAIN. That’s Punk’s game. He either had to
> 
> 1) Show up when somebody was named WWE Champion, a crown that is rightfully his, or
> 2) Show up when Cena regained the title, which was frankly inevitable.
> 
> So now Punk has created a reality where nobody but him can be the “real” champion. He’s allowed boards of directors and chief operating officers and a tournament full of guys and a backstage full of champagne sprayers and John f**king Cena to go through the motions so he can waltz back in with his ROH theme song and rub their pointlessness in their faces. Because CM Punk is all about CM Punk, and a world is meaningless unless you’ve got people in it doing what you say. Ask God.
> 
> Punk wasn’t “rushed back”. From a business standpoint he’s the hottest guy in your company, so you want him on TV. He’s the only way things continue from the Real 1985, not the Rich Biff Tannen fake 1985 Vince was trying to create. It makes perfect sense, and Punk’s not a superhero. He’s not an anti-hero. He’s a cult leader, and instead of Colt Cabana and Daffney, instead of Luke Gallows and Serena, instead of McGillicutty and Otunga, the cult is us. The cult of CM Punk’s personality.
> 
> Although I’m sure they’ll screw it up next week


.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Wow. Great ass read. Explained it better than I could have.


----------



## Brye

That was a really good take on it. Didn't totally look at it from that perspective but now that I have, I like it even more.

Off topic (a little): Picked up a PWI today and I read a little bit on Gregory Iron and his story of making it into wrestling and such. Great stuff and props to Punk and Cabana for putting him over.


----------



## Aficionado

DDTXUW said:


> apologies if this has been posted, but this might be the best thing I've read on the Punk Saga :
> 
> http://withleather.uproxx.com/2011/07/the-best-and-worst-of-wwe-raw-725/8
> 
> 
> 
> the main part I'm speaking of :
> 
> .


Mind = Blown. Good find, sir. Excellent POV.


----------



## Dub

Good read.


----------



## Belladonna29

DDTXUW said:


> apologies if this has been posted, but this might be the best thing I've read on the Punk Saga :
> 
> http://withleather.uproxx.com/2011/07/the-best-and-worst-of-wwe-raw-725/8
> 
> 
> 
> the main part I'm speaking of :
> 
> .


That column is probably the best explanation/defense of why Punk coming back isn't "rushed".
Basically, despite how popular Punk has become recently, he's still a heel screwing around with the company that needs him and the fans who are flocking to him now.

It's a good theory because it subverts the notion that the angle should be kept honest as though there is something 'honest' about Punk.
If his character is lying bastard using the desperation of the fans to follow a 'rebel leader' against them, it fits that he'd show right back up even after he talked some much trash about the company.
After all, he's just doing what he wants for himself and no one else.

In a way, it keeps the worked shoot element we assumed was lost once Punk returned so quickly alive because it's true that smarks are clamoring for the beginning of the new era with Punk as the focal point, and now this *heel *is selling out merch and appearing on ESPN and late night talk shows like he's the face of a company he's supposed to hate.

This can work as long as they don't eventually turn Punk's character into a company stooge who only cares about money, or force a face turn that would likely run the edginess of his persona into the ground.
Importantly, for this theory to work, they've got to foreshadow these ideas into the angle with Cena so people don't confuse his arrogance with valid self-righteousness. 
That way the storyline doesn't appear to have plotholes; instead Punk's heel persona seems more complex.


----------



## Spinone

I think Punk come b<ck too soon


----------



## Stad

DDTXUW said:


> apologies if this has been posted, but this might be the best thing I've read on the Punk Saga :
> 
> http://withleather.uproxx.com/2011/07/the-best-and-worst-of-wwe-raw-725/8
> 
> 
> 
> the main part I'm speaking of :
> 
> .


That was really good.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The lengths that people will go to, to avoid accepting that WWE Creative just book this shit on the fly and finish the scripts 5mins before the show airs. There's no grand design, no direction.

...and, yes, they _have_ botched the angle but...who cares? We got one awesome PPV out of it, that no-one could have seen coming. We've also gotten loads of cool ROH references, Vince and his cronies getting called out, a mainstream media buzz and the potential of CM Punk being a main eventer (for good) now.

Just don't try to add up the crap that they throw together for the free TV shows. WWE don't care even half as much, about them, as the fans do.


----------



## davidthompson

*Re: The Summer of Punk*

Looking forward..to the main event!


----------



## scrilla

too bad it is rushed considering the WWE just decided to do it at the very last fucking second. lololol. stop pretending WWE has a grand plan guys. they likely don't even know what they're gonna do next week and if they have any idea i'm sure plans will change at least 5 times between now and then.


----------



## D.M.N.

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> The lengths that people will go to, to avoid accepting that WWE Creative just book this shit on the fly and finish the scripts 5mins before the show airs. There's no grand design, no direction.
> 
> ...and, yes, they _have_ botched the angle but...who cares? We got one awesome PPV out of it, that no-one could have seen coming. We've also gotten loads of cool ROH references, Vince and his cronies getting called out, a mainstream media buzz and the potential of CM Punk being a main eventer (for good) now.
> 
> Just don't try to add up the crap that they throw together for the free TV shows. WWE don't care even half as much, about them, as the fans do.


I wouldn't say they've botched the angle, unless Cena beats Punk _clean_ at SummerSlam. If that happens, then Yes, the angle was botched. If however, Cena beats Punk via interference from Vince or if Punk beats Cena via help from the Kings of Wrestling then this angle definitely in my opinion is not botched and bringing him back earlier than anticipated will be worth it.

I don't want to see Cena winning at SummerSlam and Punk back to the midcard, that cannot happen, otherwise the past month and a half may as well not have existed.


----------



## RoykeFurax

LOL Kevin Nash marking out for punk on twitter :




> "Punk if you want back up you got my number.Your worth me going back on the road full time.Offer stands understand if you want to go it alone"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If Cena wins clean at Summerslam, the angle is done because there is nowhere else to go with it. That's why I believe Punk will win the match and solidify himself as the undisputed WWE champion. Remember, there is always money with the face chasing the heel.


----------



## MarkL316

Surely the fact that the Kings of Wrestling are being put straight into the main roster suggests they may have a part to play in the Punk angle...? Not to mention WWE also have Tyler Black to call up as well. A stable with Punk and those three guys would be incredible. Shame WWE are not that smart.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I honestly don't think he needs a stable right now. For now, he needs to be on his own and become a star in his own accord. Kings of Wrestling can come in later on but I don't think they should necessarily team with Punk, even right now.


----------



## MarkL316

Winning™ said:


> I honestly don't think he needs a stable right now. For now, he needs to be on his own and become a star in his own accord. Kings of Wrestling can come in later on but I don't think they should necessarily team with Punk, even right now.


Lets hope WWE let Punk become that "star"...!


----------



## ultimatekrang

i agree with that guy and also thought that punk coming back to rub everyones face in it was great, and if it was done any later, would of been less impactful. the only problem is where they go from here without losing steam.


----------



## alrow4

Guys, it's business. Summerslam is one of the biggest PPVs of the year. Punk is now one of their biggest draws.


----------



## D.M.N.

I was thinking that they could bring in Austin as Special Referee at SummerSlam. Would make sense if a Punk/Austin feud happened down the road if Austin was willing to face him at WrestleMania 28. The good thing is that there are still plenty of directions they could go, so it isn't all ruined _yet_.


----------



## wesleyward24

The Only Problem I see with a "Punk is the heel all the time" Storyline Theory is simple...If punk is the heel who at the end of this and says we are all stupid for following him and dumb for buying into it...he will lose the attention of just about everyone who came back on to wrestling unless theirs a strong enough baby face present. My friends who are casual wrestling fans, love the CM Punk character right now because they relate too his anti authority figure rhetoric. I pitched this storyline swerve to them and they said word for word "that better not happen, I just spent 25 dollars on a shirt and 50 dollars on a pay per view." Plus, who is going to face off against a mega heel Cm Punk? Half the audience hates Cena....You think people are going to cheer Cena? People are craving this. It might look cool storyline wise or whatever but business wise i would be careful if I were the WWE. It's one thing to take a guy that's a midcard face and turn him heel. It's another thing to take the Top Face and turn him heel. This would be like in 98 after the Austin Michaels match at Wrestlemania 14, Austin coming out and calling everyone stupid for falling for him and shaking mcmahons hand. All momentum would be lost.


----------



## Funaki7

Punk has near enough pulled WWE out of the gutter by himself. I'm not massivley into wrestling anymore, but I do watch it every week, and for the first time in years, with the exception of Rock/Stone Cold stuff, I loved a promo. Punk coming out to his new music and holding his belt up was a definite goosebumps moment. Awesome.


----------



## English Dragon

Here's what should happen for the next 2 years. 

-SS 2011 - Punk V Cena - Someone wins but it doesn't matter because Del Rio cashes in at some point in the next few weeks and will hold it for a while.

*At some point HHH must get involved I would also like to see Vince return to try and take back his company.*

-Survivor Series - Punk V Cena v Del Rio - Cena about to win but The Rock returns and costs him the match. These two will now start feuding properly. Vince comes on and then costs Punk the match and Del Rio wins.

HHH is still in charge but Vince will slowly get people to follow him, as he wants to be back in charge. At the moment it's almost been made into HHH & Punk V Vince & Del Rio but Punk isn't exactly with HHH.

RR 2012 - Here The Rock will once again cost Cena the match in the Royal Rumble. Punk wins the Rumble anyway.

-WM28 - The Rock V Cena. CM Punk V Del Rio. Cena wins but that isn't important. HHH turns on Punk and costs him the title.

*Vince & HHH working together to rule with Del Rio as their champion* 

*fast forward to Summerslam, various people have tried to beat Del Rio but to no avail. Anyway Vince and HHH have decided to merge the brands back together. CM Punk has had to fight other people and been kept away by Vince, Cena too. Punk and Cena have almost teamed up here.*

SS 2012 - Bryan V Del Rio - Unification match. - Bryan wins because Vince and HHH stood there and let it happen, next night Bryan joins them as undisputed champion. Del Rio kicked aside. Punk & Cena were left fighting two other members of this "new corporate" 

*Fast forward to Survivor Series* CM Punk is the champ he won it off Bryan with Cena's help.

SS 2012 - John Cena v HHH and CM Punk V Bryan. Punk wins and is still champ.

Royal Rumble 2013 - Punk defends title again. Someone else win the Royal Rumble with Vince's help maybe Orton, so Orton is heel now. Cena has decided to challenge Taker at WM. HHH and Vince also starting to fall out. Both of them are seen trying to convince Punk and Cena to join them. 

WM29 - Cena V Undertaker. Punk V Orton. Punk wins this match first. HHH and Vince mad as fuck at each other. HHH leaves. Cena wins with Vinces help, they completely destroy Taker.

*Cena is now heel, with Vince. Taker is still trying to get revenge. Punk is champion and basically just kicking ass defending the title all the time. HHH is kind of face now too and Orton is working with Vince.*

SS 2014 - Cena & Orton V Punk & HHH 

SS2014- Cena V HHH - Orton V Punk

RR 2014 - Cena wins Rumble. Punk still champion.

WM30 - Cena V CM Punk.

I got bored towards the end. Here's what maybe should happen but I don't like some of the characters involved. The main idea is to have Cena face The Rock, Taker and Punk at the next 3 WMs while keeping Punk away from him and maybe on his side, while Cena slowly turns heel.


----------



## Tedious

English Dragon said:


> Here's what should happen for the next 2 years.
> 
> -SS 2011 - Punk V Cena - Someone wins but it doesn't matter because Del Rio cashes in at some point in the next few weeks and will hold it for a while.
> 
> *At some point HHH must get involved I would also like to see Vince return to try and take back his company.*
> 
> -Survivor Series - Punk V Cena v Del Rio - Cena about to win but The Rock returns and costs him the match. These two will now start feuding properly. Vince comes on and then costs Punk the match and Del Rio wins.
> 
> HHH is still in charge but Vince will slowly get people to follow him, as he wants to be back in charge. At the moment it's almost been made into HHH & Punk V Vince & Del Rio but Punk isn't exactly with HHH.
> 
> RR 2012 - Here The Rock will once again cost Cena the match in the Royal Rumble. Punk wins the Rumble anyway.
> 
> -WM28 - The Rock V Cena. CM Punk V Del Rio. Cena wins but that isn't important. HHH turns on Punk and costs him the title.
> 
> *Vince & HHH working together to rule with Del Rio as their champion*
> 
> *fast forward to Summerslam, various people have tried to beat Del Rio but to no avail. Anyway Vince and HHH have decided to merge the brands back together. CM Punk has had to fight other people and been kept away by Vince, Cena too. Punk and Cena have almost teamed up here.*
> 
> SS 2012 - Bryan V Del Rio - Unification match. - Bryan wins because Vince and HHH stood there and let it happen, next night Bryan joins them as undisputed champion. Del Rio kicked aside. Punk & Cena were left fighting two other members of this "new corporate"
> 
> *Fast forward to Survivor Series* CM Punk is the champ he won it off Bryan with Cena's help.
> 
> SS 2012 - John Cena v HHH and CM Punk V Bryan. Punk wins and is still champ.
> 
> Royal Rumble 2013 - Punk defends title again. Someone else win the Royal Rumble with Vince's help maybe Orton, so Orton is heel now. Cena has decided to challenge Taker at WM. HHH and Vince also starting to fall out. Both of them are seen trying to convince Punk and Cena to join them.
> 
> WM29 - Cena V Undertaker. Punk V Orton. Punk wins this match first. HHH and Vince mad as fuck at each other. HHH leaves. Cena wins with Vinces help, they completely destroy Taker.
> 
> *Cena is now heel, with Vince. Taker is still trying to get revenge. Punk is champion and basically just kicking ass defending the title all the time. HHH is kind of face now too and Orton is working with Vince.*
> 
> SS 2014 - Cena & Orton V Punk & HHH
> 
> SS2014- Cena V HHH - Orton V Punk
> 
> RR 2014 - Cena wins Rumble. Punk still champion.
> 
> WM30 - Cena V CM Punk.
> 
> I got bored towards the end. Here's what maybe should happen but I don't like some of the characters involved. The main idea is to have Cena face The Rock, Taker and Punk at the next 3 WMs while keeping Punk away from him and maybe on his side, while Cena slowly turns heel.


Cool idea

What will actually happen: 

SummerSlam 11: Cena wins clean and Punk slowly fades away


----------



## Carcass

Tedious said:


> Cool idea
> 
> What will actually happen:
> 
> SummerSlam 11: Cena wins clean and Punk slowly fades away


This. By this time next year, Punk'll probably be feuding in the Midcard on Smackdown.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You know, you guys ask for WWE to produce and create new stars instead of having the same old stale scene and when WWE actually attempt to do it, you all try to shoot it down by being way pessimistic without even knowing the final outcome.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Simmons needs to release that podcast.....


----------



## Starbuck

Since people are posting storyline ideas and stuff, I just thought I'd put this up here because it's brilliant. Full credit goes to *NoLeafClover* as it's totally his idea. Trips needs to give him a call and set this up lol.



> *WWE CHAMPIONSHIP*
> CM Punk vs. Triple H(c) (w. Stephanie)
> Winner: CM Punk
> 
> *Notes:*
> _- Triple H continues as this babyface corporate roll he is currently playing well into the fall. Around Novemeber, Triple H heel turns by screwing Punk out of his title. Stephanie returns to TV, and they form a "New Corporation". Things are very similar to the McMahon/Helmsley Era, except Triple H is actually "the boss".
> - Punk faces Cena at Summerslam to determine who the rightful WWE Champion is. Punk wins, and holds onto the belt until around Survivor Series when Triple H screws him.
> - During the time between Summerslam and Survior Series, while Triple H is still the "babyface boss", he and Punk continuously buck heads and don't see eye to eye.
> - At Survivor Series, Triple H pulls a screwjob on Punk and he loses the belt. Doesn't really matter to who. Preferably someone who will become Triple H's chosen "Corporate Champion".
> - Triple H's chosen Corporate Champion ends up losing the title back to Punk the following night on Raw in Punk's rematch. Triple H is irate that Punk got the belt back so quickly and can't stand being made to look like a fool.
> - The following week on Raw, Triple H says if Punk thinks he's such hot shit, he is being put in a match to defend his WWE Title at TLC. The match ends up being a Gauntlet match...the first 2 men Punk has to face are named, with the 3rd being a mystery man.
> - At TLC, Punk gets through the first 2 matches in the Gauntlet, when Triple H's music hits and he is announced as the 3rd opponent. Triple H beats an exhausted Punk and becomes the WWE Champion.
> - Triple H claims he did what he did because he couldn't trust any of the other idiots to get the job done and keep the belt with "The New Corporation"...so he went ahead and took matters into his own hands. Triple H becomes the New Corporate Champion. And to add to his reign and rule over WWE, he states Punk will get no rematches as long as Triple H is champion.
> - Punk wins the Rumble and earns the right to override Triple H's ruling. He choses to face Corporate Champion Triple H at Mania and wins the title back._​


----------



## YoungGun_UK

The problem is Cena/Punk should end after SummerSlam, having two many matches kills the intensity of a rivalry (and this one has legs to be a classic rivalry) so if they make us watch Punk V Cena version 402 then the magic is lost and we don't want to see them in the ring again EVER! (Look at Cena/Orton and right now Christian/Orton).

EDIT: Post above sounds pretty good but that period from SummerSlam to Survivor series could be cool with a Miz Program but where does Cena go? he seems a lost character if he's not involved in the title scramble.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Watchin MITB reactions via fan recordings. This is probably one of my favorites.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

http://espn.go.com/espnradio/grantland/player?id=6808291

Punk Podcast with Bill Simmons!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

DFUSCMAN said:


> http://espn.go.com/espnradio/grantland/player?id=6808291
> 
> Punk Podcast with Bill Simmons!!!


Thanks a lot boss.


----------



## Dub

Thanks for the link


----------



## chrispepper

DFUSCMAN said:


> http://espn.go.com/espnradio/grantland/player?id=6808291
> 
> Punk Podcast with Bill Simmons!!!


Sweet, cheers man.


----------



## mpredrox

woah up till MITB he had his mind made up to leave the WWE


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Wow. So the song IS permanent. Awesome.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

the whole cm punk cult thing is genius


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Wow. He was really about to leave THE day of Money in the Bank.


----------



## chrispepper

Winning™ said:


> Wow. He was really about to leave THE day of Money in the Bank.


Fucking this.. Really is interesting..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Loving this interview.


----------



## mpredrox

hmmm The Reality Era


----------



## D.M.N.

"I've felt like people have wanted change for a very long time" - you sir, Punk, are correct.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Woah punk just called out the entire iwc by telling them to wait and see what happens next week and don't judge a storyline to early.

Excellent


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

This is a wonderful interview, by the way.

"Put me on Jay Leno and I'll ask him "Why did you screw Conan O'Brien?" :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

Wow. It's interesting to hear him admit the product hasn't been too great lately. This interview is amazing.


----------



## chrispepper

this is a GREAT interview


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I'm actually kind of sad that Punk didn't come out to the Mr. Softee theme.


----------



## chrispepper

Is there anyone out there that wants me to provide a summary of the interview, or have we all got access to it from where we are? Hell, i'd love an excuse to replay it once ive finished listening :lmao


----------



## mpredrox

Wow that was a really good interview


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

"The Reality Era"

I like it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

"The Reality Era"

Been calling it for a year now. Nice shoutout to Kofi, Dolph, and Miz.

Finally someone says it. Ratings don't matter like people think it does.


----------



## Chingo Bling

Nice TNA diss in their, when referring to no competition.


----------



## Ray

I hope he doesn't get heat backstage for saying that "Miz's answers are very coporate" and that he is "coached" to say what he says on talk shows and media. Here's to hoping.


----------



## chrispepper

punk calling out the internet was awesome.


----------



## Habanos

Winning™ said:


> Been calling it for a year now. Nice shoutout to Kofi, Dolph, and Miz./QUOTE]
> 
> What does he say about them ?


----------



## Starbuck

Great interview, just great. This is probably the first proper interview I've heard from him. He's speaking some very home truths here and I hope the army of Punk marks listen to their saviour lol. 

1) A lot of people, fans and those within the industry alike, have been wanting change for a long time now.

- I couldn't agree more tbh and think he's right on the money here. Like he said, he's the catalyst behind this changing of the guard but everybody needs to move with him otherwise they aren't going to go anywhere. 

2) Reality Era = Win. 

- I think a lot of us here, including myself, called this one a while back. It's the perfect name for it imo and fits like a glove given what's happened so far.

3) People need to chill out and stop declaring an angle shit before they see where it goes.

- This is probably the best thing he said in this interview. This forum is a breeding ground for people who decide that something sucks before it has even happened. Time and time again if something happens that the majority don't like, the angle automatically sucks and WWE don't know what they're doing. Sometimes that is the case but other times, those very same people tune in the next week and are marking out over what went down. Punk is absolutely right in saying that this angle has brought back the element of 'What's going to happen next?' and everybody shouldn't be declaring this a dud before it's even happened. So what if he returned _too soon_? We haven't seen what's going to happen next week yet. For all we know we're set to get an epic promo from Cena/Punk/HHH and build for Summerslam on Raw. Then what? All the fucking yapping this week was for nothing. 

Anyways, I enjoyed this a lot and think there's a lot of good stuff in there. I also liked how a _wrestling_ guy like Punk can give props to an _entertainment_ guy like Miz so to speak. They need a variety of guys at the top, preferably guys that can do both lol, but guys that are the wrestlers and guys that are the promo guys or whatever. So yeah, this was a great interview from the man in the center of it all atm.


----------



## chrispepper

Habanos said:


> Winning™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been calling it for a year now. Nice shoutout to Kofi, Dolph, and Miz./QUOTE]
> 
> What does he say about them ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically he doesn't understand the direction in which they're taking kofi's and dolph's characters.. he thinks there talented, but doesnt understand it.. and with miz, when discussing the media, he said he could never be like the miz who is very corporate and sticks by the book whenever he answers questions for the media.
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I love the names Punk bring up. Himself, Miz, Cena, Mysterio, Ziggler, Kingston. That is a bitching main event scene.


----------



## Terminator GR

Starbuck said:


> - This is probably the best thing he said in this interview. This forum is a breeding ground for people who decide that something sucks before it has even happened. Time and time again if something happens that the majority don't like, the angle automatically sucks and WWE don't know what they're doing. Sometimes that is the case but other times, those very same people tune in the next week and are marking out over what went down. Punk is absolutely right in saying that this angle has brought back the element of 'What's going to happen next?' and everybody shouldn't be declaring this a dud before it's even happened. So what if he returned _too soon_? We haven't seen what's going to happen next week yet. For all we know we're set to get an epic promo from Cena/Punk/HHH and build for Summerslam on Raw. Then what? All the fucking yapping this week was for nothing.


WWE has botched so many great angles, so many times, that people are absolutely justified to worry and even take for granted that they are going to botch this one too.


----------



## Brye

Starbuck said:


> Great interview, just great. This is probably the first proper interview I've heard from him. He's speaking some very home truths here and I hope the army of Punk marks listen to their saviour lol.
> 
> 1) A lot of people, fans and those within the industry alike, have been wanting change for a long time now.
> 
> - I couldn't agree more tbh and think he's right on the money here. Like he said, he's the catalyst behind this changing of the guard but everybody needs to move with him otherwise they aren't going to go anywhere.
> 
> 2) Reality Era = Win.
> 
> - I think a lot of us here, including myself, called this one a while back. It's the perfect name for it imo and fits like a glove given what's happened so far.
> 
> 3) People need to chill out and stop declaring an angle shit before they see where it goes.
> 
> - This is probably the best thing he said in this interview. *This forum is a breeding ground for people who decide that something sucks before it has even happened.* Time and time again if something happens that the majority don't like, the angle automatically sucks and WWE don't know what they're doing. Sometimes that is the case but other times, those very same people tune in the next week and are marking out over what went down. Punk is absolutely right in saying that this angle has brought back the element of 'What's going to happen next?' and everybody shouldn't be declaring this a dud before it's even happened. So what if he returned _too soon_? We haven't seen what's going to happen next week yet. For all we know we're set to get an epic promo from Cena/Punk/HHH and build for Summerslam on Raw. Then what? All the fucking yapping this week was for nothing.
> 
> Anyways, I enjoyed this a lot and think there's a lot of good stuff in there. I also liked how a _wrestling_ guy like Punk can give props to an _entertainment_ guy like Miz so to speak. They need a variety of guys at the top, preferably guys that can do both lol, but guys that are the wrestlers and guys that are the promo guys or whatever. So yeah, this was a great interview from the man in the center of it all atm.


A fucking men. The pessimism about this is unbelievable and I don't understand why people can't look at the awesome possibilities.


----------



## TankOfRate

Habanos said:


> What does he say about them ?


He called Kofi and Dolph awesome and said the Miz is great at what he does. I think there's more, but just general positive stuff.


----------



## Ray

Starbuck said:


> Great interview, just great. This is probably the first proper interview I've heard from him. He's speaking some very home truths here and I hope the army of Punk marks listen to their saviour lol.
> 
> 1) A lot of people, fans and those within the industry alike, have been wanting change for a long time now.
> 
> - I couldn't agree more tbh and think he's right on the money here. Like he said, he's the catalyst behind this changing of the guard but everybody needs to move with him otherwise they aren't going to go anywhere.
> 
> 2) Reality Era = Win.
> 
> - I think a lot of us here, including myself, called this one a while back. It's the perfect name for it imo and fits like a glove given what's happened so far.
> 
> 3) People need to chill out and stop declaring an angle shit before they see where it goes.
> 
> - This is probably the best thing he said in this interview. This forum is a breeding ground for people who decide that something sucks before it has even happened. Time and time again if something happens that the majority don't like, the angle automatically sucks and WWE don't know what they're doing. Sometimes that is the case but other times, those very same people tune in the next week and are marking out over what went down. Punk is absolutely right in saying that this angle has brought back the element of 'What's going to happen next?' and everybody shouldn't be declaring this a dud before it's even happened. So what if he returned _too soon_? We haven't seen what's going to happen next week yet. For all we know we're set to get an epic promo from Cena/Punk/HHH and build for Summerslam on Raw. Then what? All the fucking yapping this week was for nothing.
> 
> Anyways, I enjoyed this a lot and think there's a lot of good stuff in there. I also liked how a _wrestling_ guy like Punk can give props to an _entertainment_ guy like Miz so to speak. They need a variety of guys at the top, preferably guys that can do both lol, but guys that are the wrestlers and guys that are the promo guys or whatever. So yeah, this was a great interview from the man in the center of it all atm.


Once again, Starbuck is completely right. Stop being right all the time man!


----------



## Brye

I feel like the chemistry in the locker room with most of the younger guys is great. Cena, Punk, Ziggler, etc are always putting over Ryder. Cena is always putting over Ziggler, Punk putting over Ziggler, Miz and Kofi. It's good stuff and good to know the bigger names are trying to help these guys get over.

Holy shit at what Punk said about MITB. :lmao at Punk just saying he'd chill on his couch after MITB.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Starbuck said:


> Great interview, just great. This is probably the first proper interview I've heard from him. He's speaking some very home truths here and I hope the army of Punk marks listen to their saviour lol.
> 
> 1) A lot of people, fans and those within the industry alike, have been wanting change for a long time now.
> 
> - I couldn't agree more tbh and think he's right on the money here. Like he said, he's the catalyst behind this changing of the guard but everybody needs to move with him otherwise they aren't going to go anywhere.
> 
> 2) Reality Era = Win.
> 
> - I think a lot of us here, including myself, called this one a while back. It's the perfect name for it imo and fits like a glove given what's happened so far.
> 
> 3) People need to chill out and stop declaring an angle shit before they see where it goes.
> 
> - This is probably the best thing he said in this interview. This forum is a breeding ground for people who decide that something sucks before it has even happened. Time and time again if something happens that the majority don't like, the angle automatically sucks and WWE don't know what they're doing. Sometimes that is the case but other times, those very same people tune in the next week and are marking out over what went down. Punk is absolutely right in saying that this angle has brought back the element of 'What's going to happen next?' and everybody shouldn't be declaring this a dud before it's even happened. So what if he returned _too soon_? We haven't seen what's going to happen next week yet. For all we know we're set to get an epic promo from Cena/Punk/HHH and build for Summerslam on Raw. Then what? All the fucking yapping this week was for nothing.
> 
> Anyways, I enjoyed this a lot and think there's a lot of good stuff in there. I also liked how a _wrestling_ guy like Punk can give props to an _entertainment_ guy like Miz so to speak. They need a variety of guys at the top, preferably guys that can do both lol, but guys that are the wrestlers and guys that are the promo guys or whatever. So yeah, this was a great interview from the man in the center of it all atm.


1) I agree too. WWE has itself to blame for not capitalizing on a moment like this earlier. Right now, the business is in need of a change and it is up to not only the superstars but the fans to take full charge of this moment.

2) Been saying that for many, MANY months. The Reality Era fits too perfectly. WWE: Where Reality Lives.

3) Yes. All of us, including myself, are guilty of the negativity blur our vision on certain people and feuds. I think people need to have a balanced view on what certain things need to be done within this company.


----------



## Starbuck

Terminator GR said:


> WWE has botched so many great angles, so many times, that people are absolutely justified to worry and even take for granted that they are going to botch this one too.


Then bitch about it after they fuck it up. WWE have given us 5 straight weeks of compelling television. They aren't going to be able to reach the heights of Punk's first promo every week. This thing is naturally going to have hotter weeks than others as all other great angles do. But I've seen too many people claiming that this is ruined already because Punk returned when they don't have the slightest clue what's going to happen next week. It's just fucking ridiculous tbh.


----------



## Ray

"I think a lot of people are embarassed about Pro Wrestling. My goal is to make this shit cool again".

Wow. What a quote.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

psx71 said:


> "I think a lot of people are embarassed about Pro Wrestling. My goal is to make this shit cool again".
> 
> Wow. What a quote.


To me, that is an iconic quote. I think that is what I will mostly take away from, not only this interview, but from this angle.


----------



## Brye

Fucking epic quote. I'm about halfway through this interview and I'm loving it.


----------



## Ray

Winning™ said:


> To me, that is an iconic quote. I think that is what I will mostly take away from, not only this interview, but from this angle.


Definately. If Wrestling actually becomes what it was in the 90's, I will look back to this quote. I love it. Punk is trying his hardest to make Wrestling cool again, and I commend him like nothing else for that.


----------



## chrispepper

still just cant get over the fact, the whole storyline with punk leaving on july 17th.. that shit was real, he really was leaving.. unreal


----------



## CMIsaac

Amazing podcast. Punk is the best thing that's happened to the WWE in many, MANY years. 

Also - the love Punk shows towards Mysterio is 100% dead on. The man gets shit on so much on this forum, and he is consistently one of the company's top performers year in and year out.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Great interview... Would love to hear more about how people are actually feeling about things, and obviously Punk probably can't say everything he wanted to and had to beat around some topics, but he is a smart man with a good vision...

Thank God Shawn Michaels made sure they didn't bury Punk early on. 

Really would be something else if he got wrestling to be "cool again" in his own words haha...


----------



## EuropaEndlos

CMIsaac said:


> Amazing podcast. Punk is the best thing that's happened to the WWE in many, MANY years.
> 
> Also - the love Punk shows towards Mysterio is 100% dead on. The man gets shit on so much on this forum, and he is consistently one of the company's top performers year in and year out.


Plus, Rey is good at money makin' money money makin'!


----------



## Whorses

I love the whole Punk angle right now and I think there's definitely more to come, I'm so excited for Summer Slam, like I can't describe how awesome I can feel it being. I'd love to see an ironman match between Cena & Punk, or 3 stages of hell, or something to do with endurance and that means we need to see more than one pin, or victory to determine a true WWE Champion. This storyline is the greatest thing in years.


----------



## scrilla

enjoyed the interview. I marked for Punk's return, but it still screams of WWE flying by the seat of their pants when booking. I know he says we don't know what's gonna happen next week, but the problem is neither does he or the WWE. that company is a mess creatively. they don't have many long term plans at all. they practice serious bi-polar booking. I understand why the WWE brought back Punk for SummerSlam, but I just think they need to pick a direction and completely run with it rather than changing their minds 5 minutes before Raw starts.


----------



## The Ice King

Epic podcast!
"I wish everybody would sit back, shut up, and watch it unfold. I'm telling stories."


----------



## Heel

scrilla said:


> enjoyed the interview. I marked for Punk's return, but it still screams of WWE flying by the seat of their pants when booking. I know he says we don't know what's gonna happen next week, but the problem is neither does he or the WWE. that company is a mess creatively. they don't have many long term plans at all. they practice serious bi-polar booking. I understand why the WWE brought back Punk for SummerSlam, but I just think they need to pick a direction and completely run with it rather than changing their minds 5 minutes before Raw starts.


From the sounds of it he's back for good, not just for Summerslam. That's the impression I got.


----------



## scrilla

yeah I think he's back too, but again the WWE is too fucking bi-polar so I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Heel

scrilla said:


> yeah I think he's back too, but again the WWE is too fucking bi-polar so I'll believe it when I see it.


I still feel like they'll fuck it up too but that's just because WWE have disappointed us for so long, as Punk said in the interview. I quietly think they'll do things right this time but I'm not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## Brye

You would think that with them pretty much holding the biggest storyline in years they'd have it planned out better. It does make me even more curious what will happen though.

Pumped that Cult of Personality is his permanent theme song too.


----------



## scrilla

I think they HAD a plan, but they panicked as usual. again I don't blame them as ADR/Cena would have paled in comparison to Punk/Cena which SHOULD happen on the big stage. they still need bookers not writers. they need one direction not a bunch of guys throwing shit at the wall and the last one that sticks they go with. then they get paranoid and question their direction and re-write it again. if they had one guy with one vision and one direction it wouldn't be so crazy and hectic.


----------



## Brye

Gabe Sapolsky for WWE head booker. :side:

I completely agree on that though. They need someone with confidence in their ideas that can keep things together. I'm sure there are people out there too.


----------



## Heel

Heyman or Cornette.


----------



## Brye

Does Cornette still work with ROH?

And god I'd mark the fuck out of Heyman. Only time I didn't like that guy was on commentary but that's just because it's hard to listen to that voice for two hours.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Quote of the year by CM Punk

"I think a lot of people are embarrassed about pro wrestling, you know and I don't think anybody needs to be, my goal is to make this shit cool again"


----------



## scrilla

I just want Vince to foreal step down. I have a feeling, assuming Trips hasn't been corrupted by the SUITS in Stanford, that Triple H will return to what worked when he was coming up in wrestling. the way they have it now is too micromanaged which leads to the craziness. I don't think they NEED Heyman or Gabe or Cornette. I think there are probably many ex-wrestlers that are creative enough and realize what makes sense and doesn't make sense etc. basically a guy with 1/4th of Heyman's talent would be better than the ex-Soap Opera writers.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

^That


----------



## Heel

I have faith in Trips. He's a guy who loves professional wrestling, he was brought up on it and he was always a wrestler not a sport entertainer. Although they didn't work out, him bringing in Kharma and Sin Cara gave me a positive feeling about what he'd be like if he was in charge of WWE.


----------



## The Absolute

_"Where you know where to find me and I'm sure Stephanie has my phone number."_

Hahaha that's why I love Punk. He keeps us real fans watching. If it wasn't for him, WWE's fan base would be reduced to women and children.


----------



## Milwaukee

Great interview w/ the B.S. Report, Punk is the man. Yet another top wrestler (CM Punk) giving props, even if indirectly, to The Miz.


----------



## Brye

MMN said:


> I have faith in Trips. He's a guy who loves professional wrestling, he was brought up on it and he was always a wrestler not a sport entertainer. Although they didn't work out, him bringing in Kharma and Sin Cara gave me a positive feeling about what he'd be like if he was in charge of WWE.


Agreed. It seems like he at least has the right idea at the moment. Triple H seems like the kind of guy that has learned enough, especially from the wrestler's perspective to make good decisions.


----------



## scrilla

anyway back to the interview. anyone notice when Simmons was like, "no one wants to see Taker/Kane for the 10th time" or whatever Punk was like uhh... imagine if he had slipped up. Taker would have BERRIED Punk again.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

scrilla said:


> I just want Vince to foreal step down. I have a feeling, assuming Trips hasn't been corrupted by the SUITS in Stanford, that Triple H will return to what worked when he was coming up in wrestling. the way they have it now is too micromanaged.


If you think about it WWE to Vince is like a real life sims game. Only Vince McMahons last word gets on TV. I was reading about how Shawn Michaels defended CM punk when all the writers talked trash about him. Plus Vince McMahon was quoted to say "I dont get him", which makes me believe Vince only pushes what he personally likes. WWE probably needs a person who is not so one dimensional to help out, and Triple H is probably that guy who can help fix the problems the business may have.


----------



## Heel

scrilla said:


> anyway back to the interview. anyone notice when Simmons was like, "no one want's to see Taker/Kane for the 10th time" or whatever Punk was like uhh... imagine if he had slipped up. Taker would have BERRIED Punk again.


Haha, I noticed that. I think he wanted to agree but just had a flashback of Taker telling him to wear a suit and thought otherwise.


----------



## The Ice King

scrilla said:


> anyway back to the interview. anyone notice when Simmons was like, "no one want's to see Taker/Kane for the 10th time" or whatever Punk was like uhh... imagine if he had slipped up. Taker would have BERRIED Punk again.


:lmao
I was thinking the same.

I loved the shout out to Keenan Ivory Wayans!:lmao :lmaoThat was f'n awesome!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Conan statement was funny as hell because he would do that shit. :lmao


----------



## The Ice King

:lmao :lmao :lmao
NO WAY! 
I go to turn on the tv in the living room, my dad had it on a movie channel before he left, 
and "I'm Gonna Git You Sucka" is on right now.
:lmao :lmao


----------



## Starbuck

I'm so curious as to what WWE will truly be like without Vince at the helm it's unreal. I also have full faith in Trips too and I'm not just saying that because I'm a huge mark lol. While Vince is still in charge, I can't help but feel that Trips is making little changes here and there that are noticeable and that are making a difference. But the bottom line is that, like so many of you have pointed out, they need one vision, one direction and they need to stick to it. Lagana has said many times on his podcast that the fact that Vince is able to change things practically minutes before they go on the air has been so detrimental to WWE's long term strategies. It really needs to stop. I just know WWE could be so much better than what it is right now and has been recently. I'm hoping that H can slowly start to move things in the right direction.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Starbuck said:


> I'm so curious as to what WWE will truly be like without Vince at the helm it's unreal. I also have full faith in Trips too and I'm not just saying that because I'm a huge mark lol. While Vince is still in charge, I can't help but feel that Trips is making little changes here and there that are noticeable and that are making a difference. But the bottom line is that, like so many of you have pointed out, they need one vision, one direction and they need to stick to it. Lagana has said many times on his podcast that the fact that Vince is able to change things practically minutes before they go on the air has been so detrimental to WWE's long term strategies. It really needs to stop. I just know WWE could be so much better than what it is right now and has been recently. I'm hoping that H can slowly start to move things in the right direction.


They also need to stop hiring soap opera writers and instead hire more people who have been in the business and know what works and what does not work. I hope Triple H puts more veterans to book shows.


----------



## Heel

Chicago Warrior said:


> They also need to stop hiring soap opera writers and hire more people who have been in the business and know what works and what does not work. I hope Triple H puts more veterans to book shows.


Taker needs to get involved when he retires.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Starbuck said:


> I'm so curious as to what WWE will truly be like without Vince at the helm it's unreal. I also have full faith in Trips too and I'm not just saying that because I'm a huge mark lol. While Vince is still in charge, I can't help but feel that Trips is making little changes here and there that are noticeable and that are making a difference. But the bottom line is that, like so many of you have pointed out, they need one vision, one direction and they need to stick to it. Lagana has said many times on his podcast that the fact that Vince is able to change things practically minutes before they go on the air has been so detrimental to WWE's long term strategies. It really needs to stop. I just know WWE could be so much better than what it is right now and has been recently. I'm hoping that H can slowly start to move things in the right direction.


the voice of reason, this man/woman Starbuck!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

MMN said:


> Taker needs to get involved when he retires.


Him, Shawn Michaels, Mick Foley, Paul Heyman...etc could write Pro Wrestling storylines 100x better than any soap opera writer.


----------



## Sheik

Great interview. Future sounds promising. Long live Punk.


----------



## Starbuck

Chicago Warrior said:


> They also need to stop hiring soap opera writers and instead hire more people who have been in the business and know what works and what does not work. I hope Triple H puts more veterans to book shows.


I don't see anything wrong with having soap opera writers so long as they are filtered through somebody who has their finger on the pulse of the fans and who knows what's going to work and what isn't. In today's climate, Vince McMahon at 67 years old is not that person as much as I love the guy. HHH is 42. He's had a wealth of experience in the wrestling industry and made it to the very top. He knows what it takes. He has had a hand in creating a lot of the top names from the past few years. His intentions with Sin Cara and Kharma were clear and were also working very well. He is not satisfied with the current developmental system and knows it isn't working. If given free reign to start making changes and moving forward I think it would be great tbh.


----------



## JDman

Oh yeah Starbuck I'm 2 for 2 so far with these predictions. First HHH now Punk.

Actually the ads were right, I didn't predict it haha. But I will never doubt another local WWE commercial again.


----------



## Boss P

The Reality Era. That's a cool name if WWE can consistently give the fans that kind of product over a decent amount of time.

If you're a WWE writer, it should be obvious what direction to go in. This 'Summer Of Punk' angle is the template. Pure Pro Wrestling storylines blended with real life occasionally used as a backdrop.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Chicago Warrior said:


> Quote of the year by CM Punk
> 
> "I think a lot of people are embarrassed about pro wrestling, you know and I don't think anybody needs to be, my goal is to make this shit cool again"


and he will. he has made fans that went away from the product for years to comeback to watch him.


----------



## JakeC_91

"Listen Punk, whichever way you spin it, Sunday Night you made kids cry"

"Good, that's the way i like it" :lmao


----------



## iamloco724

great interview


----------



## CC91

Winning™ said:


> Watchin MITB reactions via fan recordings. This is probably one of my favorites.


lol at Cena crawling out at 1.02


----------



## Heel

CC91 said:


> lol at Cena crawling out at 1.02


:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Starbuck said:


> *I don't see anything wrong with having soap opera writers so long as they are filtered through somebody who has their finger on the pulse of the fans and who knows what's going to work and what isn't.* In today's climate, Vince McMahon at 67 years old is not that person as much as I love the guy. HHH is 42. He's had a wealth of experience in the wrestling industry and made it to the very top. He knows what it takes. He has had a hand in creating a lot of the top names from the past few years. His intentions with Sin Cara and Kharma were clear and were also working very well. He is not satisfied with the current developmental system and knows it isn't working. If given free reign to start making changes and moving forward I think it would be great tbh.


Perhaps but I still see Triple H giving more creative idea jobs to people who have been in the business. But yeah the main point here is that Vince at 67 years old has lost touch with what works and what does not and Triple H can help out. Fixing the whole FCW territory they have going is a good first step into a better future for WWE.


----------



## kokepepsi

LOL so they are booking this on the fly..jesus christ

Punk was leaving but changed his mind at MITB man oh man thank you chicago


----------



## Old_Skool

Great interview, things are looking promising. Welcome to the reality era!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

They should have never left OVW. That was where certain people came out looking good for the better (Lesnar, Cena, Batista, Punk, etc.)


----------



## Heel

Winning™ said:


> They should have never left OVW. That was where certain people came out looking good for the better (Lesnar, Cena, Batista, Punk, etc.)


While I agree, OVW had nothing to do with Punk's success. He was already brilliant years before he was there.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

MMN said:


> While I agree, OVW had nothing to do with Punk's success. He was already brilliant years before he was there.


Of course. I'm saying, though, OVW was a great developmental system that provided some good TV because it had TALENT there that can compensate for the shows. FCW feels like the same generic type of people you see called up to the main shows too soon.



CC91 said:


> lol at Cena crawling out at 1.02


I love how Cena crawls and just jumps back up and dashes out from the stage, haha.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

CC91 said:


> lol at Cena crawling out at 1.02


caught that too, so pimp!


----------



## scrilla

OVW was booked like a territory. FCW is like a shitty hybrid of a "territory" which is really just a mini-WWE style training camp and the WCW Powerplant.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

It is also to do with the talent that they hire.

From what I remember JR was in charge of hiring the talent back when OVW was around. From 2007 up Johnny Ace is the main guy hiring and bringing people in. Plus Johnny Ace is the one in charge of FCW for now.


----------



## Heel

Johnny Ace doesn't have a clue. He just hires models and former football players that he has a hard-on for.


----------



## Brye

I don't think I've heard a good word said about Johnny Ace. Judging from what I've read he shouldn't be the guy in charge of talent.


----------



## ultimatekrang

great interview! im putting all my faith in punk, he hasnt let me down yet. amazing that he actually was going to leave. this storyline and improving wrestling is obviously very important to him if hes full on sticking around. its just epic really. 
i cant wait to see some other guys following his lead. a bit worried about his fave guys tho.. ziggler? rey? wtf?

its also interesting that he compared himself to bret hart or shawn micheals as a 'wrestling guy' damn, punk is levels above those guys on the mic. well maybe not way above hbk but hes still better on the mic than him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Johnny Ace would be a great stooge, for so many reasons.


----------



## Stad

Excellent interview.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

DFUSCMAN said:


> http://espn.go.com/espnradio/grantland/player?id=6808291
> 
> Punk Podcast with Bill Simmons!!!


Good stuff there, man its awesome having Punk as Champ.


----------



## Sirtanta

Impressive interview. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## zeugnimed

What a great interview. So many true things said in it. And the best thing is that it all sounds like his contract doesn't expire in September at all like some rumours said.


One of my favourite parts, when talking about the new song:
"It cost probably a lot of money and I think I'm totally worth it."


----------



## TJTheGr81

Podcast was very interesting. Thank God he didn't REALLY leave, although he was actually planning to. Crazy to know that he was really about to be gone.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

I also liked what he said about the MitB match, that its legitimately dangerous and he tries to avoid it now.


----------



## will94

Very interesting podcast, especially the thought that Punk really didn't decide to come back until the day of the MITB PPV.


----------



## Nas

Yeah, he's not gonna risk his body anymore with street fights and that stuff. It's good, he doesn't want to recreate AE. People need to realise he's not doing that.

This is like he said, the reality era. No need for blood, no need for monkeys falling off ladders. Just pure entertaining wrestling, with extremely entertaining feuds throughout the roster. Not just two/three guys at the top.


----------



## StraightEdged

"Reality Era"

I like it.


----------



## Heel

Nas said:


> Yeah, he's not gonna risk his body anymore with street fights and that stuff. It's good, he doesn't want to recreate AE. People need to realise he's not doing that.
> 
> This is like he said, the reality era. No need for blood, no need for monkeys falling off ladders. Just pure entertaining wrestling, with extremely entertaining feuds throughout the roster. Not just two/three guys at the top.


I don't want to see crappy hardcore matches anyway and I also don't want swearing and blood for the sake of it. All I want is proper wrestling matches and feuds that are entertaining and not patronising. Just make it a bit more real and less like a cartoon. Another Attitude Era isn't what we need, we need something different.


----------



## Sirtanta

MMN said:


> I don't want to see crappy hardcore matches anyway and I also don't want swearing and blood for the sake of it. All I want is proper wrestling matches and feuds that are entertaining and not patronising. Just make it a bit more real and less like a cartoon. Another Attitude Era isn't what we need, we need something different.


I agree with *some* of that, but come on, we can still see some blood sometimes.


----------



## Heel

Sirtanta said:


> I agree with *some* of that, but come on, we can still see some blood sometimes.


Yeah, sometimes. If blood is needed then it should be seen, but don't have wrestlers bleed all the time just to make the show look "edgy" and the same with swearing.


----------



## Brye

In certain situations blood can be of use but it hasn't bothered me that we rarely see it.


----------



## Heel

Brye said:


> In certain situations blood can be of use but it hasn't bothered me that we rarely see it.


I think it helps put over the danger of certain matches e.g. TLC, Elimination Chamber, Last Man Standing, etc. But those are the only time it should be used and like you, I haven't really missed it. We don't want WWE to be like TNA where there's a swearword every 30 seconds and 5 wrestlers blade on each show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

What he means is that you don't want it to be like TNA where everybody just bleeds for no reason, thus not meaning anything. Same with the swearing and the reason that got over back in the Attitude era was because the American culture/entertainment back then went through its Attitude era as well. Now that things have been calmed down and settled, you can build realism to your product, not some cookie cutter project where people can buy into any of the characters or the storylines they are in.


----------



## Sirtanta

MMN said:


> Yeah, sometimes. If blood is needed then it should be seen, but don't have wrestlers bleed all the time just to make the show look "edgy" and the same with swearing.


Yeah THAT I agree with.


----------



## Sirtanta

Winning™ said:


> What he means is that you don't want it to be like TNA where everybody just bleeds for no reason, thus not meaning anything. Same with the swearing and the reason that got over back in the Attitude era was because the American culture/entertainment back then went through its Attitude era as well. Now that things have been calmed down and settled, you can build realism to your product, not some cookie cutter project where people can buy into any of the characters or the storylines they are in.


I agree with this, I look at TNA and the amount of bleeding/bladin there we see is unbelievable, but I think it should be used in some situations, like TLC matches or ladder matches if you get hit REALLY hard. Or you could just be like Jack Swagger and just get constantly get punched in the face and it just happens lol.


----------



## Brye

MMN said:


> I think it helps put over the danger of certain matches e.g. TLC, Elimination Chamber, Last Man Standing, etc. But those are the only time it should be used and like you, I haven't really missed it. We don't want WWE to be like TNA where there's a swearword every 30 seconds and 5 wrestlers blade on each show.


I remember when Kennedy actually had mic skills instead of spouting off profanity.

But completely agreed, I think it reall helps Last Man Standing matches, Elimination Chambers and No DQ matches where the emphasis is on weapons and such. I can make a match look more intense for sure but TNA overdoes it to a ridiculous extent. I wouldn't mind seeing it in some high profile matches but it isn't totally needed.

Ric Flair blade jobs in '06 were epic though, I must say.


----------



## zeugnimed

The one match where blood is really missing is HIAC, IMO.


----------



## Sirtanta

zeugnimed said:


> The one match where blood is really missing is HIAC, IMO.


Absolutely, HIAC was known as just a brutal match now its like "meh" a extended cage match.


----------



## TJTheGr81

zeugnimed said:


> The one match where blood is really missing is HIAC, IMO.


Agreed, in certain cases anyway. Even though there's been great HIAC matches without blood, there are some, like DX/Legacy from the 09 PPV for example, that could benefit from it.




Sirtanta said:


> Absolutely, HIAC was known as just a brutal match now its like "meh" a extended cage match.


That doesn't have as much to do with no blood as it has to do with making HIAC a PPV, holding 2 or 3 in a night instead of a bonafide feud-ender.


----------



## The Ice King

will94 said:


> Very interesting podcast, especially the thought that Punk really didn't decide to come back until the day of the MITB PPV.


I'm sure he was saying that in kayfabe. 
Which is what's so great about Punk and what he's bringing to the table,
not knowing the difference between kayfabe and real anymore.


----------



## kokepepsi

Don't think it was kayfabe

If it was why not say "oh you know HHH called me monday morning and I said okay"


----------



## FreakyZo

When they make a "Best of RAW 2011", it should basically be everything that has happened these past couple weeks lol


----------



## buffalochipster

http://iwantwrestling.com/2011/07/27/straight-edge-or-bust/

Part 2 of the CM Punk in ECW series: How Punk won his first title in WWE-By Dave Lagana


----------



## Bubz

Awesome interview with Punk. He really doesn't hold back does he lol. The guy is just completely real. Seriously the best thing in wrestling for years.


----------



## Amber B

The thing with Punk is that he's so honest that you think that he isn't telling the truth. When he said that he didn't make up his mind about staying with the company until the ppv, I didn't believe him.


----------



## taker328

After that quote about making "this shit cool again" he says "I wanna open this thing wide open like it was in the late 90's." 

That's something else that stood with me. Now that this guy is next to Cena the top man now, with HHH as the "figurehead" I think that can happen. That's a TOP GUY saying this shit, I feel hopeful that it can happen again.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

WWE needs ric flair to just start blading himself during promos all the time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

So it's pretty much Cena and Punk as the top two guys in the business right now.

Sucks for Orton.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Winning™ said:


> So it's pretty much Cena and Punk as the top two guys in the business right now.
> 
> Sucks for Orton.


I wonder if Orton will shit in his bag now.


----------



## FreakyZo

Winning™ said:


> So it's pretty much Cena and Punk as the top two guys in the business right now.
> 
> Sucks for Orton.


I just hope that they don't let Orton know that. He'd probably wipe his ass with Punk's new shirt, put it in his bag, and text him "CM SHIT LMFAO"!:flip

Just a thought


----------



## RyanPelley

So, with these recents reports of how this storyline was just to get Triple H over as owner, I'm starting to get a little worried about the angle. Cena wins at Summerslam and Punk once again slides down the ladder like all of this never happened?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Apparently there were different plans for this Monday's Raw



> Credit: F4WOnline.com
> 
> According to Dave Meltzer in the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, there were six different scripts written for this past Monday's RAW.
> 
> The main goal for the entire CM Punk storyline was not so much for him to get over, but rather to get over Triple H taking over Vince McMahon's position.
> 
> The original plan for CM Punk's return was as follows: Get attacked by HHH, laid out with the pedigree, and then Alberto Del Rio would cash in his Money in the Bank leading to Del Rio vs. John Cena at Summerslam. The idea was that HHH would become a major heel as a result and feud with a babyface Punk. Plans ending up changing, and as Meltzer noted, Punk's elevation wasn't "shut down."


----------



## Dinky420

Imagine the outcry if that had happened! It almost angers me just thinking about it.


----------



## buffalochipster

Still hope they go with the heel Hunter vs "Babyface/Tweener" Punk.


----------



## Therapy

I honestly think this whole thing caught them off guard. Yes they are booking on the fly probably because this entire thing blind sided them. In one month WWE went from being a live mockumentry of predictable redundancy to OMFG WE STRUCK GOLD WHAT DO WE DO NAO????.


----------



## youesay

that would have been fucking terrible, well it would have opened up a lot of new storylines but the last month would have been 4 nothing. if the hhh punk stuff is to happen it has to involve cena. he adds to this.


if within the next month cena and punk main event raw as tag team partners i will refuse to ever ever ever watch wwe again.

it seems so weird that something as vital as hhh turning heel was decided on a whim. the difference the next few months would be had hhh pedigreed punk is just so great


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Reading that actually irritated me.


----------



## FreakyZo

Why are they STILL trying to put HHH over?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

so hhh would bury punk? well it def appears hhh wil fuck over punk at summerslam


----------



## Therapy

Don't see Punk being buried. Vince licensed a god damn song for his entrance. You know how rare that is? There is a lot invested in Punk right now $$$$ wise. It would be the dumbest thing on the entire planet to fuck him over or bury him. It doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Therapy said:


> Don't see Punk being buried. Vince licensed a god damn song for his entrance. You know how rare that is? There is a lot invested in Punk right now $$$$ wise. It would be the dumbest thing on the entire planet to fuck him over or bury him. It doesn't even make any sense.


punk couldve paid for the song himself.


----------



## youesay

p.s anyone reckon in punks contract is a match vs stone cold?


----------



## Carcass

GD said:


> punk couldve paid for the song himself.


He said in the BS report that they paid for it. Doesn't seem like something he'd lie about.


----------



## Hunter Hearst Poop

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Apparently there were different plans for this Monday's Raw


I wish that would have happened just to see the reaction on here


----------



## Shazayum

HUNTER HEARST POOP


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Carcass said:


> He said in the BS report that they paid for it. Doesn't seem like something he'd lie about.


Yeah definitely sounded like they paid for it, and he said "I deserve it!" that was another great quote hahaha, guy truly does...

By the way how does endorsements with music work?

It's not like Killswitch Engage doesn't require endorsements for This Fire Burns right?

Nothing beats the day Jim Johnston would just make great themes for all the wrestlers...

Ass Man, Sexual Chocolate, Hello Ladies!, the list goes on!

---

Also, total load of crap if they didn't end MitB how they did... They really need to get their priorities straight... Right now their priority should be this man CM Punk and getting him over... However, they're try to figure out how to get over Alberto Del Rio. Get the priorities straight, work ADR into the Cena/Punk feud, or work HHH in properly, don't just bring them in for the sake of bringing them in...


----------



## Hunter Hearst Poop

SummerLove said:


> HUNTER HEARST POOP


yes?


----------



## Shazayum

awesome name


----------



## redcreamcheese

Dave Meltzer is full of shit. I don't care how long he's been around. I view his newsletter as merely a sophisticated dirtsheet. Same old bullshit.


----------



## redcreamcheese

I do not believe Punk for a second when he says he only decided at MITB that he wanted to stay. I just don't believe him. It makes little sense.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

redcreamcheese said:


> I do not believe Punk for a second when he says he only decided at MITB that he wanted to stay. I just don't believe him. It makes little sense.


God damn Hermonie Granger is a cutie...

Yeah, I'm guessing they had different endings for whether he left or he stayed? It only makes sense...


----------



## redcreamcheese

EuropaEndlos said:


> God damn Hermonie Granger is a cutie...


Tell me about it. I used to look down on all the lads that put some female as their sig because I used to view it as sad but damn, I understand why now. Emma Watson is rather nice.



> Yeah, I'm guessing they had different endings for whether he left or he stayed? It only makes sense...


Hmmm, I'm inclined to not believe that. I doubt they'd leave something so important down to Punk's last minute decision. I think he's just being dramatic when he says he only decided on the day of the PPV.


----------



## kokepepsi

redcreamcheese

read the new article about punk on iwantwrestling.com

has an example of Vince changing shit at last minute like always


----------



## redcreamcheese

kokepepsi said:


> redcreamcheese
> 
> read the new article about punk on iwantwrestling.com
> 
> has an example of Vince changing shit at last minute like always


I have read it multiple times. That was practically an emergency situation for a C-rate title on a C-rate show. This was for the WWE title in WWE's biggest angle where if Punk wins he leaves the company with the WWE title. If it was all last minute and they were waiting on Punk's decision, had Punk decided to leave then they would have had no angle once he'd gone and would have had nothing to fall back on. I honestly believe Punk was tied down before the MITB PPV.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

redcreamcheese said:


> I have read it multiple times. That was practically an emergency situation for a C-rate title on a C-rate show. This was for the WWE title in WWE's biggest angle where if Punk wins he leaves the company with the WWE title. If it was all last minute and they were waiting on Punk's decision, had Punk decided to leave then they would have had no angle once he'd gone and would have had nothing to fall back on. I honestly believe Punk was tied down before the MITB PPV.


Business wise, it makes too much sense... Why do the ending if there was a ton of uncertainty...


----------



## Dub

Jesus Christ, wade keller is such a shit talker.


----------



## superspear

redcreamcheese said:


> Dave Meltzer is full of shit. I don't care how long he's been around. I view his newsletter as merely a sophisticated dirtsheet. Same old bullshit.


Derp a derp


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Also good from Punk that he put over Rey so much here and deservingly so, ought to make the 'Rey haters' think.


----------



## Ray

So, I've got good news here. According to Meltzer, Money In The Bank recived nearly 400,000 buys or more! That's great news! Here's the quote: 



> Preliminary indications have Money in the Bank doing in the range of double what Capitol Punishment did in the United States although it won’t be until the end of August when WWE releases a number.


And since CP did 200,000 buys worldwide (YES, it's official from WWE Corporate, and YES, I was surprised as shit as well), that would mean the MITB did 400,000 or nearly around that much or more buys. It could have been higher too if UK had to pay for it! Easily around the 500,000 range.

But yes, this is great news! The ratings for RAW might not be that high, but at least more people are BUYING the product now, and that's better news!

I posted this on the other thread, but I'll post it here again: 

I find it hilarious that MITB this year outdrew SummerSlam 2009 and 2010. A "B" class PPV outdrew the second biggest Pay-Per-View of the year the last two years :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Because the WWE actually built up their WWE championship with the two hottest talents in the business like they give a damn.


----------



## Brye

So glad to hear that it seemed to sell well. I was worried that if it didn't they might panic with Punk.


----------



## D.M.N.

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Apparently there were different plans for this Monday's Raw


So why does Meltzer only tell us the 'original plan', yet not bother to go through the four other scripts?


----------



## Super Blizzard

By basically just giving the belt back to Cena and having Punk return this early, WWE completely squandered any chance of this being a truly great angle. They completely desensitized the impact of the belt being gone by having a tournament for it the VERY NEXT NIGHT, then trying to upstage it with a contrived "bigger" angle about Vince getting the boot. The one hope for salvation in this murky hellhole, gone. 

To quote Julian Casablancas, two steps forward then three steps back, alright.


----------



## superspear

D.M.N. said:


> So why does Meltzer only tell us the 'original plan', yet not bother to go through the four other scripts?


You see there are things called sources.

Or if you what the Wrestlingforumer version: He makes it up a derp a derp.


----------



## Suck It

I wanna know what the other 5 plans were.


----------



## Pillzmayn

Super Blizzard said:


> By basically just giving the belt back to Cena and having Punk return this early, WWE completely squandered any chance of this being a truly great angle. They completely desensitized the impact of the belt being gone by having a tournament for it the VERY NEXT NIGHT, then trying to upstage it with a contrived "bigger" angle about Vince getting the boot. The one hope for salvation in this murky hellhole, gone.
> 
> To quote Julian Casablancas, two steps forward then three steps back, alright.


Before syaing this at least wait next week to see what Punk has to say.


----------



## Heel

See this is what dirtsheets are for. They know wrestling fans are gullible, impatient and want to know everything, so they post speculative shite and you lot eat it up.


----------



## samizayn

from CM Punk's twitter (a retweet)

I see u back now I mad u not gon beet cena at sumerslam he gona get champion ageain

and it's written by an actual Jimmy. LOL.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Damn it, Archie!!!


----------



## MarkL316

I tell you something, next weeks Raw can't come soon enough!


----------



## Nas

MarkL316 said:


> I tell you something, next weeks Raw can't come soon enough!


You're damn right. For the past month or so, I have been impatiently waiting for Tuesday to come. (Live in UK)

It's now my favorite day of the week. 8*D


----------



## MarkL316

So the original plan for Raw was for HHH to lay out Punk and Del Rio cashes in...? Whose to say that won't happen at SummerSlam!? It would be horrible to have Del Rio as champion to end this angle! I'm so trying not to be a pessimist!


----------



## Starbuck

Amber B said:


> The thing with Punk is that he's so honest that you think that he isn't telling the truth. When he said that he didn't make up his mind about staying with the company until the ppv, I didn't believe him.


I'm actually a little skeptical about this too. I think he might be working us with that lol. He has to be!

As for that oh so wonderful report. It says the whole point of the Punk angle was to put HHH over? fpalm Even when something doesn't happen they find a way to make H the bad guy. Fucking hell lol. At this stage in the game HHH doesn't need putting over, Meltzer, just so you know.


----------



## adri17

The only thing that pisses me off is the fact that Punk hasn't changed the WWE title as he promised...


----------



## chrispepper

adri17 said:


> The only thing that pisses me off is the fact that Punk hasn't changed the WWE title as he promised...


Think we'll be getting a new title after summerslam, when the titles are unifed..


----------



## redcreamcheese

psx71 said:


> So, I've got good news here. According to Meltzer, Money In The Bank recived nearly 400,000 buys or more! That's great news! Here's the quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And since CP did 200,000 buys worldwide (YES, it's official from WWE Corporate, and YES, I was surprised as shit as well), that would mean the MITB did 400,000 or nearly around that much or more buys. It could have been higher too if UK had to pay for it! Easily around the 500,000 range.
> 
> But yes, this is great news! The ratings for RAW might not be that high, but at least more people are BUYING the product now, and that's better news!
> 
> I posted this on the other thread, but I'll post it here again:
> 
> I find it hilarious that MITB this year outdrew SummerSlam 2009 and 2010. A "B" class PPV outdrew the second biggest Pay-Per-View of the year the last two years :lmao


Brilliant. Can we now call CM Punk a draw?


----------



## Heel

Punk is already a bigger draw than the golden boy, Randy Orton.


----------



## redcreamcheese

MMN said:


> Punk is already a bigger draw than the golden boy, Randy Orton.


I don't think that is disputable.


----------



## youesay

del rio as the 'corporate champ' is so meh, who the fuck cares about him. cena is the only 1 it makes sense to be the corporate champ, anyone else is stupid

btw anyone think punks non drinking/smoking/drugs will play against him if the wwe is trying to move on with the fans who are now 13/14


----------



## EuropaEndlos

youesay said:


> del rio as the 'corporate champ' is so meh, who the fuck cares about him. cena is the only 1 it makes sense to be the corporate champ, anyone else is stupid
> 
> *btw anyone think punks non drinking/smoking/drugs will play against him if the wwe is trying to move on with the fans who are now 13/14*


No, the hell does being 13/14 have anything to do with it? Cos that's when people experiment with drugs/drinking? Who cares he doesn't stress the Straight Edge aspect like he once did?

Del Rio as a corporate champ makes no sense because he is already heel... Cena would make sense though!


----------



## Shazayum

how tall is Punk? looking at the ending of Raw he's a few inches shorter than Cena. he can't be more than six feet.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN

MMN said:


> Punk is already a bigger draw than the golden boy, Randy Orton.


Orton was never a draw.


----------



## youesay

did punk say on tv he would change the spinner belt? in which promo if so?


----------



## Starbuck

psx71 said:


> So, I've got good news here. According to Meltzer, Money In The Bank recived nearly 400,000 buys or more! That's great news! Here's the quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And since CP did 200,000 buys worldwide (YES, it's official from WWE Corporate, and YES, I was surprised as shit as well), that would mean the MITB did 400,000 or nearly around that much or more buys. It could have been higher too if UK had to pay for it! Easily around the 500,000 range.
> 
> But yes, this is great news! The ratings for RAW might not be that high, but at least more people are BUYING the product now, and that's better news!
> 
> I posted this on the other thread, but I'll post it here again:
> 
> I find it hilarious that MITB this year outdrew SummerSlam 2009 and 2010. A "B" class PPV outdrew the second biggest Pay-Per-View of the year the last two years :lmao


I hate to be a downer but Meltzer said MITB did double what CP did in the US. CP in the US barely reached 80,000 iirc. That means that MITB should do around 160,000 in the US which is great. But I wouldn't be proclaiming 300,000+ buys just yet never mind 400,000. I'll happily be proven wrong but I think you're jumping the gun here.


----------



## Amber B

SummerLove said:


> how tall is Punk? looking at the ending of Raw he's a few inches shorter than Cena. he can't be more than six feet.


Punk is slightly taller than Jericho (an inch or two). He's nowhere near 6'0". Still would.


----------



## superspear

Amber B said:


> Punk is slightly taller than Jericho (an inch or two). He's nowhere near 6'0". Still would.


Jericho wears massive lifts


----------



## GOON

It'll be close to 300,000 worldwide but I doubt it'll reach that mark. If I had to make a guess I would say it'll come to around 250,000 worldwide, which is great for a "B" show and should bode well for Punk.


----------



## will94

How about we just wait until August when the buyrate actually comes out before we start having arguments about it?


----------



## bboy

cm punk is a hypocrite. That is all

/end thread


----------



## tommo010

bboy said:


> cm punk is a hypocrite. That is all
> 
> /end thread


Ladies and Gentlemen bboy has entered the building all bow your heads


----------



## Deebow

SummerLove said:


> how tall is Punk? looking at the ending of Raw he's a few inches shorter than Cena. he can't be more than six feet.


John Cena is a legit 6'2. Punk is billed at 6'1. So Punk is about 5'11-6'0. During his promo with HBK, he looked about an inch taller than Shawn. I think the funniest thing about this is that if Punk is only about 5'11, that means Samoa Joe is only about 5'9. Why that is funny, is because Samoa Joe is billed at 6'2, and Punk is clearly taller than him. 

The only two wrestlers that I know for sure go by their real height is Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli. I know this because I have stood next to both of them(I'm 6'4, and they were both taller than me).


----------



## Sheik

^ Nah Cena's more like a legit 6'


----------



## scrilla

Punk looks like he's about the same height as Cena to me when they're in the ring. I'm guessing he has some lifts in his boots.


----------



## redcreamcheese

Starbuck said:


> I hate to be a downer but Meltzer said MITB did double what CP did in the US. CP in the US barely reached 80,000 iirc. That means that MITB should do around 160,000 in the US which is great. But I wouldn't be proclaiming 300,000+ buys just yet never mind 400,000. I'll happily be proven wrong but I think you're jumping the gun here.


Ouch.


----------



## FITZ

bboy said:


> cm punk is a hypocrite. That is all
> 
> /end thread


How?


----------



## Sheik

scrilla said:


> Punk looks like he's about the same height as Cena to me when they're in the ring. I'm guessing he has some lifts in his boots.


For sure. Most do.


----------



## Th30ne4nd0nly

Am I really the only one who's taken into consideration that, in the last month, Punk has only wrestled one televised match. On PPV no less. "Best Wrestler in the world" my ass, get in the fuckin ring and actually perform instead of cutting lethargic promos every single week.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Th30ne4nd0nly said:


> Am I really the only one who's taken into consideration that, in the last month, Punk has only wrestled one televised match. On PPV no less. "Best Wrestler in the world" my ass, get in the fuckin ring and actually perform instead of cutting lethargic promos every single week.


Ouch! Let it play out brotha... If he never wrestles another match, then alright... Patience!


----------



## Lien

Th30ne4nd0nly said:


> Am I really the only one who's taken into consideration that, in the last month, Punk has only wrestled one televised match. On PPV no less. "Best Wrestler in the world" my ass, get in the fuckin ring and actually perform instead of cutting lethargic promos every single week.


Which lethargic promos are you referring to?


----------



## Th30ne4nd0nly

Lien said:


> Which lethargic promos are you referring to?


Just him bragging week after week that "he has a voice". Maybe's its just because I don't enjoy the storyline, but these promos are just getting old.


----------



## coleminer1

Th30ne4nd0nly said:


> Just him bragging week after week that "he has a voice". Maybe's its just because I don't enjoy the storyline, but these promos are just getting old.


Oh shit the rebelious forum goers found the summer of punk thread! run to hills!

p.s no one is falling for the gimmick, CM Punk has only cut 3 promos during this whole feud


----------



## Th30ne4nd0nly

Infact now that I think about it, hasn't this storyline about the guy who wanted to steal the company's championship been done like a dozen times? How is this any different?


----------



## Shazayum

It's different because this time it actually did get stolen.


----------



## kokepepsi

oh my god and haven't they done the good guy vs bad guy for the loooongest time

Get some new material, am I right


----------



## Kazz

Something for all the Punk/indy fans.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Kazz said:


> Something for all the Punk/indy fans.


The epicness that could have been...


----------



## Revann

kokepepsi said:


> oh my god and haven't they done the good guy vs bad guy for the loooongest time
> 
> Get some new material, am I right


This.


----------



## Therapy

Punks retweet of the Jeff hardy fans tweet filled with grammar and spelling errors made me lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Therapy said:


> Punks retweet of the Jeff hardy fans tweet filled with grammar and spelling errors made me lol


But the bigger story of that tweet is...

IT'S LIL' JIMMY!

https://twitter.com/#!/JeffHardlyFan (<-----Lil' Jimmy's twitter)


----------



## HHHbkDX

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5xZNmdAkI4

haha thought this was funny.


----------



## TankOfRate

I don't think this deserves a new thread, but here's some interesting stuff from Cabana's new interview with The Chicago Reader:



> After signing with the WWE in 2007, Cabana spent two years in the company's developmental system, first in Kentucky and then in Tampa. There, he'd wrestle four times a week and work with the company's trainer. But as far as Cabana can tell, the developmental system wasn't there to make wrestlers better; it was to keep them on retainer until a WWE writer could find a role for them. "I was just another guy in their system," he remembers. "It was a very negative vibe. You start doubting everything about yourself as a wrestler. All the confidence you ever had gets beaten out of you."
> 
> To make things worse, he was making less money in developmental than he'd been getting on the independent circuit. "I was investing in my future. I said, 'I'm going to take the hit on money here because I know I'm doing the right thing. In four years, I'm going to be on global television. I'm going to be a big star.'"


It's interesting to hear his analysis of the current developmental system- that it "wasn't there to make wrestlers better; it was to keep them on retainer until a WWE writer could find a role for them".

Punk then spoke about it too and Cabana in general:



> Via e-mail, Punk calls Cabana's treatment in the WWE "tragic."
> 
> "At times, I think the people who love wrestling are punished. He's a guy that would and could do anything. For anybody to say, 'We have nothing for you' to him is laughable. I speak my mind. Our system is broken, and the proof is letting a talent of Colt's caliber slip through the cracks."
> 
> "Having the platform to say things on live television would be a total waste if I wasn't trying to help my friends," Punk says. "It'd be one thing if he sucked, but he's a goldmine. I believe everybody needs to witness his brilliance."
> 
> "I'm extremely proud of him," says Punk. "Fired on a Friday, booked on Saturday. He hustles like nobody else I know. I honestly can't say I'd have the stomach for it after making it to the WWE. However, it boils down to his love of wrestling. It's his art. It's his livelihood. He's proven to be a talent that can transcend wrestling."


I love that it's got to the point where Punk can openly call out flaws within the WWE and speak like this. I hope the powers that be actually listen to him and pay attention to what he says, because he's a valuable talent and he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## ultimatekrang

did anyone catch punk slyly dissing miz in that interview? well desearved i think.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

I have only just managed to watch RAW half an hour ago.
And then i look on here and there has been about 50 pages on CM Punk talk since Monday night.

Could anyone possibly give a quick summary of anything significant which has taken place since because 50 pages is just too long to read through.


----------



## just1988

Just when I thought I had seen everything that the wrestling world had to offer, WWE come out ad have blown my mind with this entire CM Punk storyline. It's been a real eye opener to how good WWE can be when they want to and I'm still one of those that believes WWE is moving in a new direction with this, fingers crossed eh!


----------



## Heel

Check out the RAW video package from Superstars from 6:15 onwards. Pretty obvious they are building Punk as a face.


----------



## SHIRLEY

SCOTTY GOLDMINE


----------



## buffalochipster

MMN said:


> Check out the RAW video package from Superstars from 6:15 onwards. Pretty obvious they are building Punk as a face.


idk if WWE is building him as a face, just showed him coming out, and people holding his signs. If WWE is smart, they ignore a face/heel written story, and let the fans decide who is face and heel.


----------



## RyanPelley

I'm surprised with that video package... Like, how they acknowledged and wanted to make a point that Punk outshined Cena there.


----------



## Revann

buffalochipster said:


> idk if WWE is building him as a face, just showed him coming out, and people holding his signs. If WWE is smart, they ignore a face/heel written story, and let the fans decide who is face and heel.


IMO that is a face promo too. Its very weird...cause Cena is face, but Punk coming out showed the crowd celebrating his arrival with his very face theme music. Freaking weird , but awesome in the same way. This is great programming cause it has us "smarks"confused as hell. Bravo...WWE....Bravo.


----------



## kokepepsi

why can't it just be face vs face
Two guys trying to prove who is the best (true champion whatever)


----------



## Revann

It very well could be. I see nothing wrong with that. Two different wrestlers, different fanbase, different culture. Would be good. But in the end this is making Cena look terrible to the mass, and you would think they would never do that. Maybe Punk wins at SS...thats all he needs to shoot him to the top of the ladder for good. With all this build I dont see Punk losing unless HHH fucks him over.

Think about this...

Im sure this must have been said but:

HHH only hired Punk back to get the real title back. He screws over Punk. He leads the corporation type faction. Vince or Foley (rumored to be in talks with WWE) come back maybe as the GM..who will be a face to side with PUNK to overthrow the helmsley regime. The rest is self explanatory until Punk and HHH go at it at WM 28. Where Cena plays into this would be interesting..Because he still is Number 1 in the company..I dont see him not being involved in this storyline and being stuck with Del rio or some other mid card-upper carder. Cena becomes part of corporation and the speculated Heel turn happens?? Cena and Punk team up to take on corporation? (Blehhhh) ...... This has alot of story that can be done with this. How the hell does THE ROCK play into all this? Maybe he doesnt? but then that leaves Cena as the odd man out...

In the end, the storyline should probably play into this somehow. THey are making HHH seem so good now...like right before he told Austin he was behind his running over with the car. SEems fishy....


----------



## p862011

anyone else thinking cena/punk is a new age bret/austin a feud where austin was the renegade heel and bret was the all around good guy company man but austin was so good he got bigger cheers than the top baby face thus turning the top face heel.


----------



## The Ice King

That promo was awesome. Them holding the titles up still gives me chills for some reason!


----------



## jacobdaniel

EBboy™;10046537 said:


> But the bigger story of that tweet is...
> 
> IT'S LIL' JIMMY!
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/JeffHardlyFan (<-----Lil' Jimmy's twitter)


:lmao I am now following this kid. Just reading his tweets make me LOL.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Epic video package is epic. Great way to continue to build him up as the shit right now not only on RAW and WWE but in wrestling.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

p862011 said:


> anyone else thinking cena/punk is a new age bret/austin a feud where austin was the renegade heel and bret was the all around good guy company man but austin was so good he got bigger cheers than the top baby face thus turning the top face heel.


This is it brother!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If Summerslam goes the way it needs to go, I think it will have the same effect as Bret/Austin ala Wrestlemania 13. The crowd will start turning on Cena more (although he does not become a full heel YET) while they sympathize and get behind a guy like Punk.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

p862011 said:


> anyone else thinking cena/punk is a new age bret/austin a feud where austin was the renegade heel and bret was the all around good guy company man but austin was so good he got bigger cheers than the top baby face thus turning the top face heel.


I would think this scenario would be the most beneficial, since Punk, like Austin, would need big-time veteran heel to feud with to get him super-over. 

The frustrating thing is the WWE seems to have no intention of ever turning Cena heel. He's not showing any, ANY heel mannerisms to foreshadow a future turn. And I don't think the WWE is smart enough to keep him as a super clean-cut babyface so it will be totally OMGZ shocking if he does turn heel. 

I just truly believe they will never (or for a long time) get Cena to even be a tweener. He's always gonna be the respectful, goody-goody guy. That doesn't help Punk.

However, I'm gonna remember what the man himself said in the Bill Simmons podcast: "everyone just sit back and shut up, I'm telling a story"....so I put my trust in Punk!!


----------



## HHHbkDX

Anyone else like the idea of a Punk/Cena Iron man match at summerslam?


----------



## Therapy

HHHbkDX said:


> Anyone else like the idea of a Punk/Cena Iron man match at summerslam?


In their current conditioning.. I'm not sure either man could pull it off. They both looked for real physically spent after their money in the bank match.


----------



## Brye

If an Iron Man match were to happen, it'd have to be down the line in the feud.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I think so. Those two men can be able to pull off an hour long ironman match. Plus, it decided the true champion and makes the result that much meaningful.


----------



## cdh409

im worried that eventually people are going to turn on punk, calling him superpunk and get annoyed with him :/


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Never will happen with me. I'd kill to see a SuperPunk. Hell, he deserves to be SuperPunk.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

As long as WWE doesn't force Punk to them and let this movement be organic by letting the fans accept him in their own right rather than Vince's, Punk will be just fine.


----------



## WWE

HHHbkDX said:


> Anyone else like the idea of a Punk/Cena Iron man match at summerslam?


Cena can obviously, but I am just saying that cuz he has done it twice before. Punk hasn't been in a 60 man iron man match and with his condition where there are reports of him wanting time off(which triggered this whole storyline). I don't think its a good idea


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

if i was booking

punks beats cena, cena shows frustration

over the course of the upcoming months cena loses #1 contendership matches for the title

del rio gets in his face, triple h announces del rio/cena for the briefcase because del rio keeps faking his cash ins

miz calls out triple h and how he always puts cena first, maybe face turn here

triple h feeds cena's ego saying he should be #1

royal rumble punk beats cena, again ... cena waives arm and cashes in briefcase 

triple h pedigree punk, cena becomes new champ

cena and triple become mega heels, punk becomes mega face

wrestlemania it's triple h/punk and cena, already a heel, beating the rock to become even more hated


----------



## Brye

Punk's been in plenty of sixty minute matches, just not in the WWE. Plus I guess he had a 90 min match with Hero once.


----------



## reymisteriofan

wow this thread i think has the most page done in this forum since it was created


----------



## Phantoom

Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## evoked21

Phantoom said:


> Monday can't come soon enough.


Amen.


----------



## miketheapple

*is cm punk a heel or a face*

i know he getting a face reaction but is he ment to be a heel or face


----------



## miketheapple

*to confirm the wwe tchampionship situation*

if cm punk resigned for wwe before the money in the bank ppv he is the true wwe champion if he signed after the money in the bank ppv john cena is the true champion we have to waight and see what happens on monday night raw


----------



## sesshomaru

cdh409 said:


> im worried that eventually people are going to turn on punk, calling him superpunk and get annoyed with him :/


That won't happen while he's feuding with Cena, even if Punk destroys Cena every week. Though I expect Punk will be booed next week by casuals.


----------



## Suck It

*Re: to confirm the wwe tchampionship situation*

So what are you trying to say exactly?


----------



## The Jerzey Star

*Re: to confirm the wwe tchampionship situation*



miketheapple said:


> if cm punk resigned for wwe before the money in the bank ppv he is the true wwe champion if he signed after the money in the bank ppv john cena is the true champion we have to waight and see what happens on monday night raw


CM Punk Is the true WWE Champion it's not up for debate.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: is cm punk a heel or a face*

I think that he was originally supposed to be a heel but for a month in a half he has been acting like a face lately and spreading the truth like always and the crowd gets behind him so I think it is safe to say he is a Face again. Long Over Due to be honest.


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: is cm punk a heel or a face*

The correct term would be Tweener, i guess.


----------



## Hydra

*Re: is cm punk a heel or a face*

Anti-Hero Face?


----------



## Chip

*Re: is cm punk a heel or a face*

Anti-Hero I'd say.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: to confirm the wwe tchampionship situation*

It is pretty obvious that CM Punk is the only true WWE Champion.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: is cm punk a heel or a face*

Can people not see the Punk stickies?


----------



## Kenny

it looks like the video has gained 2 million views since Punk's return. WHAT A DRAW 8*D


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: is cm punk a heel or a face*

I think he's tweener


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: to confirm the wwe tchampionship situation*



miketheapple said:


> if cm punk resigned for wwe before the money in the bank ppv he is the true wwe champion if he signed after the money in the bank ppv john cena is the true champion we have to waight and see what happens on monday night raw


How old are you?


----------



## hardcore1982

*Re: to confirm the wwe tchampionship situation*



The Jerzey Star said:


> CM Punk Is the true WWE Champion it's not up for debate.


This, case closed.


----------



## Flux

*Re: to confirm the wwe tchampionship situation*

Fuck The Rock, Punk is the People's Champion.


----------



## Dr S

I think a ladder match at Summerslam would be the best way to go. Also Punk could win that and not have to pin Cena clean


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

Dr S said:


> I think a ladder match at Summerslam would be the best way to go. Also Punk could win that and not have to pin Cena clean


I agree 100%. This is the way to go.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: to confirm the wwe tchampionship situation*



FluxCapacitor said:


> Fuck The Rock, Punk is the People's Champion.


fpalm .. and what the hell does the rock have to do with this thread ? 

honestly , u punk fanboys are getting more ridiculous week by week 

maybe you meant the Smark's Champion


----------



## Deacon of Demons

*Re: is cm punk a heel or a face*

I think he was meant to be heel orginally.

They are probaly gonna try to make him be a tweener.

They are going to have no choice but let him be a full fledged face.

The fans are too behind him at this point, they aren't going to boo him no matter who he goes against. He could GTS Triple H and Stephs kids and he would probaly still get cheered at this point.

Apparently all of the mans merchandise sold out within a week. John Cena can't even do that. If Vince has the balls to do it (which they should, Punk has given the WWE the most attention they have gotten in a LONG time.) John Cena has just been replaced as the new top face of the company.


----------



## evoked21

King Kenny said:


> it looks like the video has gained 2 million views since Punk's return. WHAT A DRAW 8*D


500,000 views / day since last RAW? 

Can u dig that sucka?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samizayn

*Re: to confirm the wwe tchampionship situation*



hardcore1982 said:


> This, case closed.


lol yeah it is up for debate.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

I think John Cena's face told the story of who is the true champion when Punk held the belt higher than him.


----------



## Xander45

Dr S said:


> I think a ladder match at Summerslam would be the best way to go. Also Punk could win that and not have to pin Cena clean


That's a great plan actually, having both the belts hanging above the ring Punk wins unifies them and creates a new belt. Happy days.

In a perfect world Cena would lose thanks to an interference by Colt Cabana and/or the Kings of Wrestling.


----------



## Therapy

One thing I hope changes and Punk vaguely touched on it.

I'm sick of title holders or people in prodominent spots being setup in matches that are designed to let them win and everyone knows who is going to win as soon as the match is announced.

Hear me out. 

Let us take ADR as an example. It is widely known he is due for a title run and will cash that case in soon enough. Then RAW (just an fictional example) comes on and ADR is out reminding us what his name is and a email from the anonymous RAW GM books a match for him against.... Evan Bourne.

Right there we all know it is a filler match and that ADR stands ZERO chance of losing but the announcers insult our intelligence by acting as if Evan actually stands a chance in hell of winning.

It isn't as bad as WCW was when they would book Scott Steiner against CAW jobber of the week pulled from a local indie promotion. It is still bad though.

There has to be a way to do those filler matches without killing the push of one guy, and not making his opponent look like the designated loser for the night either.


----------



## Therapy

LOL on the front page of the TNA website

"CM Punk is coming". They are selling a video of his early matches.

TNA has no shame.


----------



## D'Angelo

How are WWE going to keep interest going for a while? I wish they had more time to think this through as they could have dragged it out for a few more PPVs to keep buy-rates up.


----------



## Duke Silver

Therapy said:


> LOL on the front page of the TNA website
> 
> "CM Punk is coming". They are selling a video of his early matches.
> 
> TNA has no shame.


:lmao That is too funny.

I don't blame them though. The only way that mess of a company will ever make any money is by leeching off of others.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao I just knew TNA couldn't keep their hands off a hot angle they wish they could have.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

ADR will get the belt before the tour in Mexico. smfh.


----------



## MarkL316

GD said:


> ADR will get the belt before the tour in Mexico. smfh.


If it's at SummerSlam I won't be watching Raw the next night...


----------



## scrilla

Punk taking over both promotions


----------



## reDREDD

OH SHIT I FINALLY CAN SEE THAT MATCH WHERE PUNK GOT FIREBALLED


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

OH SHIT!! HEZ COMIN TA TNA! I HOPEZ HE THROW WWE BELT IN TEH TRASH ARGGGHHH!


----------



## TankOfRate

LOL that fucking company. I wonder how their current talent feel about them trying to capitalize on the fame of somebody who was around for five minutes instead of, I don't know, building up _them_. Not to mention, this is just sad and embarrassing. "The Fall and Fall of TNA" is going to be such a great DVD collection.




Therapy said:


> One thing I hope changes and Punk vaguely touched on it.
> 
> I'm sick of title holders or people in prodominent spots being setup in matches that are designed to let them win and everyone knows who is going to win as soon as the match is announced.
> 
> Hear me out.
> 
> Let us take ADR as an example. It is widely known he is due for a title run and will cash that case in soon enough. Then RAW (just an fictional example) comes on and ADR is out reminding us what his name is and a email from the anonymous RAW GM books a match for him against.... Evan Bourne.
> 
> Right there we all know it is a filler match and that ADR stands ZERO chance of losing but the announcers insult our intelligence by acting as if Evan actually stands a chance in hell of winning.
> 
> It isn't as bad as WCW was when they would book Scott Steiner against CAW jobber of the week pulled from a local indie promotion. It is still bad though.
> 
> There has to be a way to do those filler matches without killing the push of one guy, and not making his opponent look like the designated loser for the night either.



I get what you're saying and I agree. There are way too many filler matches on Raw and they really achieve little. Guys in ADR's position don't really _feud_ with anyone until their title shot comes along, so they just get put in squash match after squash match and don't really gain any momentum or heat. Something there needs to be changed.


----------



## Old_Skool

Typical TNA ,such a ridiculous company, i'm actually astounded people still put up with it week in & week out.


----------



## TankOfRate

Old_Skool said:


> Typical TNA ,such a ridiculous company, i'm actually astounded people still put up with it week in & week out.


_Because wrestling matters._


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Whatever their definition of wrestling is...


----------



## WWE

WHAT CM PUNK DOING IN THE iMPACT ZONE?


----------



## TankOfRate

Winning™ said:


> Whatever their definition of wrestling is...


25 minutes of Hulk Hogan marking out for himself while burying wrestling and the entire roster bar Rob Terry; 15 minutes of Abyss burying the X-Division; segment after segment of Knockouts brawling and calling each other bitches and sluts; pointless and out of the blue gimmick matches; pointless and out of the blue blading and 2 hours of making talented wrestlers look like shit.

And all the while, "THIS IS WRESTLING~!" and "TNA! TNA!" chants spread throughout the Impact Zone. Those fuckers deserve the shitty product they get.


----------



## Brye

Can't forget pushing the two worst guys on the roster in Crimson and Gunner.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

TankOfRate said:


> *25 minutes of Hulk Hogan marking out for himself while burying wrestling and the entire roster bar Rob Terry; 15 minutes of Abyss burying the X-Division; segment after segment of Knockouts brawling and calling each other bitches and sluts; pointless and out of the blue gimmick matches; pointless and out of the blue blading and 2 hours of making talented wrestlers look like shit.*
> 
> And all the while, "THIS IS WRESTLING~!" and "TNA! TNA!" chants spread throughout the Impact Zone. Those fuckers deserve the shitty product they get.


wrestling matters fpalm


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

http://iwantwrestling.com/2011/07/29/taleoftwocalls-cmpunk/

Third I Want Wrestling article. Again, a great read.


----------



## TankOfRate

The TNA apologists in the TNA section are hilarious. I don't know how anybody could excuse this, in any way.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Brye said:


> Can't forget pushing the two worst guys on the roster in Crimson and Gunner.


You mean Chimpson and Misfire. Come on, know your wrestler names son!



TankOfRate said:


> The TNA apologists in the TNA section are hilarious. I don't know how anybody could excuse this, in any way.


Be forewarned of the TNA Kliq over there.

Joeyontherun, Theproof, mb0212, Boom Baby, Kingleviathan, miles berg


----------



## TheWFEffect

Winning™ said:


> You mean Chimpson and Misfire. Come on, know your wrestler names son!
> 
> 
> 
> Be forewarned of the TNA Kliq over there.
> *
> Joeyontherun, Theproof, mb0212, Boom Baby, Kingleviathan, miles berg*


:lmao:lmao they are so wonderful.


----------



## Therapy

The TNA thing is good. For WWE. When the competition is promoting your biggest star for you, it is win win. What can TNA say? "Want to see more CM Punk? Check out the competition!".

Russo had to be the genius behind this. "Hey guys, let's give his push even more steam and legitimacy! Yeah, they'll stop watching then since he was here first!!"


----------



## TankOfRate

Winning™ said:


> You mean Chimpson and Misfire. Come on, know your wrestler names son!
> 
> 
> 
> Be forewarned of the TNA Kliq over there.
> 
> Joeyontherun, Theproof, mb0212, Boom Baby, Kingleviathan, miles berg


That Joey guy should be running TNA. He seems to have more passion for the company than Dixie, Hogan, Russo and Bischoff combined. I've never seen somebody defend something so blindly in my life.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

"Being yourself and never compromising what you believe will make you successful."

Great read from all three parts.


----------



## superspear

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> http://iwantwrestling.com/2011/07/29/taleoftwocalls-cmpunk/
> 
> Third I Want Wrestling article. Again, a great read.


I await the "smart" fans calling this BS


----------



## Kabraxal

superspear said:


> I await the "smart" fans calling this BS


What I found most interesting in this article was that the Miz and Morrison basically got themselves over more than the back actually getting behind them initially, just like Punk. Hopefully Punk's success will open the doors to others given better chances and less scripted moments that feel unnatural.


----------



## Starbuck

superspear said:


> I await the "smart" fans calling this BS


I'm not going to call it BS because it's most likely true. I just find it highly amusing that Lagana has _more_ than jumped on the Punk bandwagon since all this stuff started but then again, he certainly isn't the only one lol.


----------



## Dub

Hey Winning, is that gif of Alberto from this past Raw? That shit is hilarious :lmao.


----------



## Shazayum

Brye said:


> Can't forget pushing the two worst guys on the roster in Crimson and Gunner.


I don't watch TNA but I checked out a video of Crimson doing a promo and one of the youtube comments said he was better than Triple H. Needless to say, I lol'd.


----------



## superspear

Starbuck said:


> I'm not going to call it BS because it's most likely true. I just find it highly amusing that Lagana has _more_ than jumped on the Punk bandwagon since all this stuff started but then again, he certainly isn't the only one lol.


I was more referring those people who thought the last article was a "dirtsheet report"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

DubC said:


> Hey Winning, is that gif of Alberto from this past Raw? That shit is hilarious :lmao.


Nah I believe that was a month or two back ago. Either way, Alberto is fucking genius for that. :lmao what a troll.


----------



## TankOfRate

Alberto's facials and mannerisms are excellent. If they fix his character and he starts connecting with the crowd, he would make an excellent top heel.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Alberto will, trust me. He just has no clear direction in where he is going.


----------



## THANOS

On smackdown they just showed a clip of HBK vs Razor at summerslam in the ladder match to unify the titles as the wwe flashback! Definitely more than a coincidence, don't you think?


----------



## Dub

God I hope they do a ladder match


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Just a youtube live reaction video I just watched when Punk cuts his epic, legendary shoot promo on June 27th. That was pretty much how I felt that night. Still unbelievable to even watch that promo again.


----------



## RyanPelley

TankOfRate said:


> Alberto's facials and mannerisms are excellent. If they fix his character and he starts connecting with the crowd, he would make an excellent top heel.


Agreed. The look on Alberto's face when Ricardo returned was hilarious.


----------



## Brye

Winning™ said:


> Just a youtube live reaction video I just watched when Punk cuts his epic, legendary shoot promo on June 27th. That was pretty much how I felt that night. Still unbelievable to even watch that promo again.


:lmao that's virtually my reaction when I watched that.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Winning™ said:


> Just a youtube live reaction video I just watched when Punk cuts his epic, legendary shoot promo on June 27th. That was pretty much how I felt that night. Still unbelievable to even watch that promo again.


hahaha mitch and jared are awesome! That's EXACTLY how my brother and I reacted that day.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

TheWrestlingGurus are pretty fucking awesome. Along with Off The Ropes and PWR, they are the very few channels on wrestling I watch for my news/reviews.


----------



## Chosen

Winning™ said:


> Just a youtube live reaction video I just watched when Punk cuts his epic, legendary shoot promo on June 27th. That was pretty much how I felt that night. Still unbelievable to even watch that promo again.


The guy recording the video is completely annoying


----------



## SHIRLEY

The last of three interesting blogs.



Dave Lagana said:


> ...I saw Punk a few times since then. My favorite was one of those moments you think only happens in movies. You’re walking by an airport bar and you see someone you haven’t seen in almost two years. Yup, CM Punk was in a bar… drinking water and by his feet was his second Money in the Bank briefcase...


http://iwantwrestling.com/2011/07/29/taleoftwocalls-cmpunk/


----------



## Amber B

Didn't Punk start using the briefcase as actual luggage? :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

Maria on Punk:



> Why she believes that CM Punk resonates with today's fans and why now is "The Era of Punk": "I think Punk is one of the greatest, if not the greatest, in wrestling right now and for a while now. I love The Rock, and I love 'Stone Cold,' but right now is 'The Era of Punk.' He's incredible. I'm so happy for him to be doing exactly what he enjoys doing, and that's to be honest and to be straight edge. I think it's incredible for him. Punk does not care about the show. He does not care the pyro, and the fanfare, and 'Let me put on a fancy suit and let me look perfect everywhere I go.' What he cares about is wrestling. He cares about the wrestling business. He wants integrity in the wrestling business, and that is why it resonates with the fans. A lot of people care about the fanfare of it all, but they forgot what is wrestling is truly about."


----------



## Kabraxal

TankOfRate said:


> Maria on Punk:


Wow... Maria comes off as understanding this business and the fans better than a lot of the people in power for the WWE right now.


----------



## will94

I love reading Lagana's inside takes on Punk past in the WWE. It's just interesting to actually get a look behind the curtain from someone who was there.


----------



## TankOfRate

Kabraxal said:


> Wow... Maria comes off as understanding this business and the fans better than a lot of the people in power for the WWE right now.


Maria Kanellis for Head of Talent Relations please Trips.

Seriously though, I've always liked her. From interviews to her YouShoot, she comes across as somebody who is knowledgeable/passionate about wrestling and is in touch with how to get people interested and what they want. She might not have been very good in the ring, but at least she knew her shit. Damn, I miss her.


----------



## iMac

TankOfRate said:


> Maria Kanellis for Head of Talent Relations please Trips.


Couldn't do any worse than the guy doing it just now.


----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> Maria Kanellis for Head of Talent Relations please Trips.
> 
> Seriously though, I've always liked her. From interviews to her YouShoot, she comes across as somebody who is knowledgeable/passionate about wrestling and is in touch with how to get people interested and what they want. She might not have been very good in the ring, but at least she knew her shit. Damn, I miss her.


Pretty much. The things she said in the Highspots shoot about the WWE and "independent contractors" being a farce was so spot on. Something tells me that Ace didn't like that she actually had and used her brain.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

To think that Maria played off the ditzy diva role really well. She understand what works and doesn't work in wrestling.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

So because Maria said good things about Punk we are going to praise her? When she was in the WWE she was nothing but eye candy, and ripped for inability to learn to wrestle.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Nobody is denying that, though. Yes, she couldn't wrestle and was mainly eye candy but what we are saying is that she seems to know a good amount of the wrestling business.


----------



## Shazayum

All she said was Punk cares about the business a lot and that he's being himself and that's why people like him, it isn't like she's saying something so incredibly profound.


----------



## superspear

ItsWhatIdo said:


> So because Maria said good things about Punk we are going to praise her? When she was in the WWE she was nothing but eye candy, and ripped for inability to learn to wrestle.


Strawman much


----------



## Amber B

ItsWhatIdo said:


> So because Maria said good things about Punk we are going to praise her? When she was in the WWE she was nothing but eye candy, and ripped for inability to learn to wrestle.


I've always liked the girl for what she does outside of the ring. Me praising her is nothing new.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

Winning™ said:


> Nobody is denying that, though. Yes, she couldn't wrestle and was mainly eye candy but what we are saying is that she seems to know a good amount of the wrestling business.


If she knew about the business she would have been better at it. She was horrible in all facets.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Hehe, was just watching the PDC Darts (from Düsseldorf) and there were some _CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK_ chants .


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

What is that?


----------



## Nuski

I always thought Maria was hot, so i always liked her as well.


----------



## TankOfRate

ItsWhatIdo said:


> If she knew about the business she would have been better at it. She was horrible in all facets.


By that logic, Heyman and Cornette know nothing about the business because they aren't great wrestlers. Maria's wrestling sucked, we all know that, but she was charismatic and a natural talker. I don't think she got enough credit for those things either. You don't have to be a great in-ring worker to be knowledgable about wrestling. Or to just have common fucking sense.



Amber B said:


> Pretty much. The things she said in the Highspots shoot about the WWE and "independent contractors" being a farce was so spot on. Something tells me that Ace didn't like that she actually had and used her brain.


Probably why she got fired. "Fuck, she's questioning us? I better cut her loose before she gets to Kelly Kelly and she starts getting concerned about me making her wrestle in underwear!"


----------



## Bullydully

Chosen said:


> The guy recording the video is completely annoying


No, Jarrod is awesome.


----------



## Bullydully

TankOfRate said:


> By that logic, Heyman and Cornette know nothing about the business because they aren't great wrestlers. Maria's wrestling sucked, we all know that, but she was charismatic and a natural talker. I don't think she got enough credit for those things either. You don't have to be a great in-ring worker to be knowledgable about wrestling. Or to just have common fucking sense.


This. Maria knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Brye

Don't know if anyone posted this but Cult of Personality is #3 on the iTunes rock charts for the week last time I checked.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

But I thought it was in the lower end of the Top 200 on iTunes this week.


----------



## Brye

In the overall charts it very well could be. Their rock section apparently gets very little buys anyway because Don't Stop Belevin' is #1. I mean I love the song but that kinda means that new rock isn't selling well.

Edit: nvm it's in 10th now. :sad:


----------



## FingazMc

Lol @ the jimmy Kimmel vid.


----------



## Xapury

So what look of Cm punk do you likd most this year?

For me is this:









HAWT!


----------



## The Ice King

I'll say this as straight as possible (not possible haha) but I do like that look more than the pulled back hair, it looks weird now, but I'm starting to get used to it. But that look above he looks more of a face. Almost boyish. Haha. 
Wow, you really can't say what look you like of a wrestler without sounding gay, but whatever. :lmao

And are you guys reading his tweets with "Maurice" and Eve?? F'n hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


> CMPunk CM Punk
> “@maryse0uellet: @cmpunk i love beef jerky" I bet you do Maurice, I bet you do...





> CMPunk CM Punk
> “@EveMarieTorres: @CMPunk I can't believe you just went there!!” I'm upset you didn't!





> “@EveMarieTorres: @CMPunk I'm a lady, I would never discuss roast beef. Only poop.” You're playing right into the Bellas hands.





> “@ZackRyder: @CMPunk @EveMarieTorres @ @RealKellyKelly @thebellatwins I've eaten a lot of roast beef sandwiches”. Extra mayo I'm sure...


----------



## Ray

Human Nature said:


> I'll say this as straight as possible (not possible haha) but I do like that look more than the pulled back hair, it looks weird now, but I'm starting to get used to it. But that look above he looks more of a face. Almost boyish. Haha.
> Wow, you really can't say what look you like of a wrestler without sounding gay, but whatever. :lmao
> 
> And are you guys reading his tweets with "Maurice" and Eve?? F'n hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


Punk is fucking gold even when he's not on RAW :lmao 

I <3 that man

EDIT: I just realized he called Zack Ryder gay :lmao.... That is if I'm interpreting the right way who's saying what in that tweet...


----------



## The Ice King

Yeah, it's to Ryder, who said "I used to work at a deli....I've eaten a lot of roast beef sandwiches."
But I have no idea why he said that or who he was saying that to. I tried looking around but when it starts having that many people I can't figure it out! Confusing me like crazy!


----------



## Heel

psx71 said:


> EDIT: I just realized he called Zack Ryder gay :lmao.... That is if I'm interpreting the right way who's saying what in that tweet...


That's not what it means bro....


----------



## Bullydully

Twitter madness last night with CM Punk(star of the show), Eve, Zack Ryder, Bellas, Kelly.


----------



## Therapy

It is refreshing seeing wreslters having fun and being themselves on twitter. Too many stay kayfabe, talking about some project they are working on, promoting themselves. Then there are the bitter washups who just bitch about other wrestlers or promotions.

Cenas is annoying. He is always kayfabe and posting workout photos.


----------



## Amber B

Xapury said:


> So what look of Cm punk do you likd most this year?
> 
> For me is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAWT!


Blond Punk > all.










splooge


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Xapury said:


> So what look of Cm punk do you likd most this year?
> 
> For me is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAWT!


At least he had the Bud Bundy look down.


----------



## TankOfRate

I vote for blonde Punk too. Damn. That vanilla midget would get it.


----------



## samizayn

Naw, I prefer his 2010 cut. It's more handsome. I used to think the slicked back look was kinda greasy looking, but it grew on me. I was distracted with the funniness of the Kimmel situation, but then someone on tumblr posted these caps and I realised:










daammnnnnn


----------



## TankOfRate

greendayedgehead said:


> Naw, I prefer his 2010 cut. It's more handsome. I used to think the slicked back look was kinda greasy looking, but it grew on me. I was distracted with the funniness of the Kimmel situation, but then someone on tumblr posted these caps and I realised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daammnnnnn


:sex

How could you NOT want that face on your collector cups?


----------



## Mal

Slicked back hair with just a mustache. It was so different, it was cool. CM Punk can pull off any look though.


----------



## Dub

Argh I cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Im expecting a HHH/Punk confrontation in a way similar to Austin/McMahon in their early run. HHH is "happy" that Punk is back but reminds him that there are a few rules that need to be abided by. Punk, being what he is, dismisses him and those rules and does whatever he wants, which after weeks of variations of this, leads to Summerslam between Cena and Punk.


----------



## Dub

HHH announces that their match will be a ladder match:side:


----------



## Nut Tree

Wow for one man to have a thread this big. Kudos for Punk knowing what he is doing. I mean, this is serious...lol


----------



## Bullydully

DubC said:


> HHH announces that their match will be a ladder match:side:


This is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Old_Skool

Winning™ said:


> Im expecting a HHH/Punk confrontation in a way similar to Austin/McMahon in their early run. HHH is "happy" that Punk is back but reminds him that there are a few rules that need to be abided by. Punk, being what he is, dismisses him and those rules and does whatever he wants, which after weeks of variations of this, leads to Summerslam between Cena and Punk.


This, as long as Cena doesn't go over Punk clean at SummerSlam it could be the beginning of something HUGE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You know, as much as you guys hate it, something WILL HAVE to be done and addressed about the New Nexus and Punk.


----------



## Shazayum

Winning™ said:


> You know, as much as you guys hate it, something WILL HAVE to be done and addressed about the New Nexus and Punk.


I wouldn't be shocked if they never addressed the Nexus issue, as they aren't much of an issue at all, they could just get rid of the Nexus entirely and nobody would even bat an eye. It's going to fade into obscurity.


----------



## TankOfRate

SummerLove said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if they never addressed the Nexus issue, as they aren't much of an issue at all, *they could just get rid of the Nexus entirely and nobody would even bat an eye. *It's going to fade into obscurity.


What about that one Otunga mark here?


----------



## wcw4life2006

TankOfRate said:


> What about that one Otunga mark here?


Otunga marks...lol


----------



## SHIRLEY

Close this thread. It's now the Summer of Devon.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/565374-devon-appreciation-thread.html


----------



## Dub

:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

TNA's Summer of Punk indeed.


----------



## Therapy

Wait.. What?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Close this thread. It's now the Summer of Devon.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/565374-devon-appreciation-thread.html


Awesome :lmao


----------



## Ray

Wait what!? What did Devon do? Did I miss something? Sorry, I don't watch TNA....


----------



## Chicago Warrior

psx71 said:


> Wait what!? What did Devon do? Did I miss something? Sorry, I don't watch TNA....


I think hes getting a main event push.


----------



## Therapy

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think hes getting a main event push.


:lmao


----------



## Gresty

Shamelessly taken from youtube:

C- Can this man be stopped? Nope.

M- My saviour as goes for all straight edge civilians.

P- Phillip Jack Brooks is CM Punk's real name.

U- Unfortunately, Punk has to deal with some fruity pebble.

N- No doubt the best wrestler to ever grace god's green earth.

K- Kill the era of John Cena and start the﻿ CM Punk era!


----------



## kokepepsi

Cena
Masturbates

People
Using
Nasty
Ky jelly


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

psx71 said:


> Wait what!? What did Devon do? Did I miss something? Sorry, I don't watch TNA....


He's saving TNA from becoming bankrupt.


----------



## capat

Winning™ said:


> He's saving TNA from becoming bankrupt.


Are they doing the same kinda angle wwe did with punk??

Tna is known for ripoffs!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

TNA is doing it better than WWE is with Punk.


----------



## Therapy

capat said:


> Are they doing the same kinda angle wwe did with punk??
> 
> Tna is known for ripoffs!


It would probably start out like this

*Hogan walks out to the ramp after Samoa Joe loses his 3453453th match in a row*

_Samoa Joe, while you lay there, hopefully as unprofitable as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me. I want you to digest this because before I leave in 3 weeks to work on my tan some more, I have a lot of things I want to get off my chest. I don’t hate you, Joe. I don’t even dislike you. I do like you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most of the other talented people we bury. I hate this idea that you’re the best. Because you’re not. I was the best. I was the best in the world. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am and that’s not kissing my ass. You’re as good at not kissing my ass as Robert Roode is. I don’t know if you’re as good as The Pope. He’s a pretty good non ass kisser. Always was and still is.

Whoops! I’m breaking the fourth wall! (Hogan waves to the camcorder)

I was the best wrestler in the world. I’ve been reminding people I was the best since day one when I walked into this amusement park. And I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because Dixie Carter saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a Dixie Carter guy. You know who else was a Dixie Carter guy? Scott Steiner. And he no sells just like I no sell. But the biggest difference between me and Steiner is I’m going to leave with bigger paycheck.


I’ve grabbed so many of Dixie Carters breasts that it’s finally dawned on me that there just that, they’re completely imaginary. The only thing that’s real is me and the fact that day in and day out, for almost sixty years, I have reminded to everybody in the world that I was the best on this microphone, in that ring, even in commentary! Nobody could touch me!
_


----------



## itssoeasy23

Therapy said:


> It would probably start out like this
> 
> *Hogan walks out to the ramp after Samoa Joe loses his 3453453th match in a row*
> 
> _Samoa Joe, while you lay there, hopefully as unprofitable as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me. I want you to digest this because before I leave in 3 weeks to work on my tan some more, I have a lot of things I want to get off my chest. I don’t hate you, Joe. I don’t even dislike you. I do like you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most of the other talented people we bury. I hate this idea that you’re the best. Because you’re not. I was the best. I was the best in the world. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am and that’s not kissing my ass. You’re as good at not kissing my ass as Robert Roode is. I don’t know if you’re as good as The Pope. He’s a pretty good non ass kisser. Always was and still is.
> 
> Whoops! I’m breaking the fourth wall! (Hogan waves to the camcorder)
> 
> I was the best wrestler in the world. I’ve been reminding people I was the best since day one when I walked into this amusement park. And I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because Dixie Carter saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a Dixie Carter guy. You know who else was a Dixie Carter guy? Scott Steiner. And he no sells just like I no sell. But the biggest difference between me and Steiner is I’m going to leave with bigger paycheck.
> 
> 
> I’ve grabbed so many of Dixie Carters breasts that it’s finally dawned on me that there just that, they’re completely imaginary. The only thing that’s real is me and the fact that day in and day out, for almost sixty years, I have reminded to everybody in the world that I was the best on this microphone, in that ring, even in commentary! Nobody could touch me!
> _


:lmao

Reading it in Hogan's voice makes it even more funnier. You should've added a few Hogan's famous words: "brother," "dude" and "jack" in there.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao I'm dying.


----------



## wwefrank

punk is amazing im glad he is been contracted again because he is what wwe needs and he actually making the shows alot better gw punk it clobbering time tommorrow on raw btw if hogan talked like that i would so mark lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Punk is nothing compared to Devon.....it's official


----------



## EdEddNEddy

God I can't wait to see what Punk has in stored for tomorrow night.


----------



## Stax Classic

capat said:


> Are they doing the same kinda angle wwe did with punk??
> 
> Tna is known for ripoffs!


Mickie James is.


----------



## Richard™

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> WWE reportedly offered CM Punk a five-year deal at one point. No word yet if what he ended up signing was for that long.
> 
> Regarding Punk and Vince McMahon, it’s said that Punk now has Vince’s ear when it comes to ideas. It was described as similar to Shawn Michaels year ago when he began moving up in the company and Vince would bounce ideas off Shawn, or Shawn would suggest ideas to Vince.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Awesome. SO it looks like Vince is going to just let Punk be Punk. Quite tasty.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Me guessing Punk has some backstage power now. Punk set to through down some creative ideas.


----------



## NoyK

*Punk getting some backstage power? Now that's interesting. Finally WWE is going in the right track.*


----------



## The Ice King

Yes! Punk being free, is exactly how this needs to go! Very happy to hear!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I honestly feel that WWE need to be doing this with certain talent. Just let them be themselves and let their creativity and unique outlook of their character get themselves over.


----------



## The Ice King

^Ziggler and Kingston are who came to mind first when I read that.
Especially Ziggler, his improvisation that he does is hilarious and brilliant.

Christian for sure, as well. His heel run has been quite disappointing.


----------



## fatshady

cant wait for raw


----------



## fatshady

Human Nature said:


> Yes! Punk being free, is exactly how this needs to go! Very happy to hear!


yes very happy to hear that


----------



## fatshady

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Mickie James is.


what???


----------



## Heel

I hope Punk politics like a bitch.


----------



## TankOfRate

Therapy said:


> It would probably start out like this
> 
> *Hogan walks out to the ramp after Samoa Joe loses his 3453453th match in a row*
> 
> _Samoa Joe, while you lay there, hopefully as unprofitable as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me. I want you to digest this because before I leave in 3 weeks to work on my tan some more, I have a lot of things I want to get off my chest. I don’t hate you, Joe. I don’t even dislike you. I do like you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most of the other talented people we bury. I hate this idea that you’re the best. Because you’re not. I was the best. I was the best in the world. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am and that’s not kissing my ass. You’re as good at not kissing my ass as Robert Roode is. I don’t know if you’re as good as The Pope. He’s a pretty good non ass kisser. Always was and still is.
> 
> Whoops! I’m breaking the fourth wall! (Hogan waves to the camcorder)
> 
> I was the best wrestler in the world. I’ve been reminding people I was the best since day one when I walked into this amusement park. And I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because Dixie Carter saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a Dixie Carter guy. You know who else was a Dixie Carter guy? Scott Steiner. And he no sells just like I no sell. But the biggest difference between me and Steiner is I’m going to leave with bigger paycheck.
> 
> 
> I’ve grabbed so many of Dixie Carters breasts that it’s finally dawned on me that there just that, they’re completely imaginary. The only thing that’s real is me and the fact that day in and day out, for almost sixty years, I have reminded to everybody in the world that I was the best on this microphone, in that ring, even in commentary! Nobody could touch me!
> _


This is a beautiful comment :lmao :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Therapy said:


> It would probably start out like this
> 
> *Hogan walks out to the ramp after Samoa Joe loses his 3453453th match in a row*
> 
> _Samoa Joe, while you lay there, hopefully as unprofitable as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me. I want you to digest this because before I leave in 3 weeks to work on my tan some more, I have a lot of things I want to get off my chest. I don’t hate you, Joe. I don’t even dislike you. I do like you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most of the other talented people we bury. I hate this idea that you’re the best. Because you’re not. I was the best. I was the best in the world. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am and that’s not kissing my ass. You’re as good at not kissing my ass as Robert Roode is. I don’t know if you’re as good as The Pope. He’s a pretty good non ass kisser. Always was and still is.
> 
> Whoops! I’m breaking the fourth wall! (Hogan waves to the camcorder)
> 
> I was the best wrestler in the world. I’ve been reminding people I was the best since day one when I walked into this amusement park. And I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because Dixie Carter saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a Dixie Carter guy. You know who else was a Dixie Carter guy? Scott Steiner. And he no sells just like I no sell. But the biggest difference between me and Steiner is I’m going to leave with bigger paycheck.
> 
> 
> I’ve grabbed so many of Dixie Carters breasts that it’s finally dawned on me that there just that, they’re completely imaginary. The only thing that’s real is me and the fact that day in and day out, for almost sixty years, I have reminded to everybody in the world that I was the best on this microphone, in that ring, even in commentary! Nobody could touch me!
> _


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Holy shit, fucking hilarious. I was rolling the whole time, but the sixty years part by the end sent me over the edge... I need to take deep breaths.

Honestly, I wish Hogan would say that, just because him saying it would make it even more hilarious. I think I'd love Hogan again 

Also, I DEMAND you finish it. I want to know why the company won't be a lot better off after Dixie Carter/Hogan is dead.


----------



## evoked21

Hogan just told Angle he is best in the world lol.

Anyway Sting brought a crow out in TNA.


----------



## Grubbs89

looking forward to tonights RAW and to see whats next for this Punk storyline


----------



## varney

cm punk is back on the roster, but it shows john cena wwe champion, booooooooo


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

punk and hawkins are cool

tell vince to push hawkins, punk!


----------



## Bubz

The news about Vince bouncing ideas of Punk is awesome


----------



## EuropaEndlos

bubz123 said:


> The news about Vince bouncing ideas of Punk is awesome


Yup, and I read something a while back that Vince was talking to Colt Cabana about bringing him to the WWE... At the time I read the rumor I was like "Hmm." But if Punk does have some power now, I could see Cabana coming to the WWE. 

Those guys put on some great matches in the Indies.


----------



## Therapy

Therapy said:


> It would probably start out like this
> 
> *Hogan walks out to the ramp after Samoa Joe loses his 3453453th match in a row*
> 
> _Samoa Joe, while you lay there, hopefully as unprofitable as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me. I want you to digest this because before I leave in 3 weeks to work on my tan some more, I have a lot of things I want to get off my chest. I don’t hate you, Joe. I don’t even dislike you. I do like you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most of the other talented people we bury. I hate this idea that you’re the best. Because you’re not. I was the best. I was the best in the world. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am and that’s not kissing my ass. You’re as good at not kissing my ass as Robert Roode is. I don’t know if you’re as good as The Pope. He’s a pretty good non ass kisser. Always was and still is.
> 
> Whoops! I’m breaking the fourth wall! (Hogan waves to the camcorder)
> 
> I was the best wrestler in the world. I’ve been reminding people I was the best since day one when I walked into this amusement park. And I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because Dixie Carter saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a Dixie Carter guy. You know who else was a Dixie Carter guy? Scott Steiner. And he no sells just like I no sell. But the biggest difference between me and Steiner is I’m going to leave with bigger paycheck.
> 
> 
> I’ve grabbed so many of Dixie Carters breasts that it’s finally dawned on me that there just that, they’re completely imaginary. The only thing that’s real is me and the fact that day in and day out, for almost sixty years, I have reminded to everybody in the world that I was the best on this microphone, in that ring, even in commentary! Nobody could touch me!
> _


Continued

_ And yet no matter how many times people don't approve of it, I’m still on your lovely little WWF collector cups. I’m still on the cover of the free program. I’m always promoted. I get to be in movies. I’m certainly not on any crappy wrestling show on the SpikeTV network. I’m still on the poster of past WrestleManias. I’m on the signature that’s produced at the start of the show. I’m on Bubba The Love Sponge. I’m on Twitter. But the fact of the matter is, I always will be.

This isn’t sour grapes. But the fact that if I book myself in the main event at BFG and not Joe makes me a prick!

Oh hey, let me get something straight. Those of you who are not cheering me right now, you are just as big a part of me staying as anything else. Because you’re the ones who were sipping on those collector cups. You’re the ones that took those free programs that my face is on the cover of. And then at five in the morning at the airport, you try to shove it in my security guards face and get denied an autograph and try to blame it on me because you’re too smart and cheer on the guys I always job.

I’m staying and collecting TNA paychecks. And hell, who knows, maybe I’ll go cash them at Bank Of America. Maybe…I’ll invest in another season of Thunder In Paradise.

(Hogan looks at the camcorder and waves)

Hey, Brutus Beefcake, how you doing?

The reason I’m staying is you people. Because while I’m here, you’re still going to pour money into this amusement park. We're just a stop on the free attractions list. The path keeps going to other rides but I understand that. Dixie Carter is going to make money despite wrestling fans. She's a dollanaire who should be a thousanaire. You know why she’s not a thousanaire? Because her jobbers attract IWC, Smarky, douchebag (censored) wrestling fans, like Dave Meltzer, who’s going to tell her everything she doesn't want to hear, and I’d like to think that maybe this company will better after real wrestling fans are dead. But the fact is, it’s not going to be taken over by one of them or that doofus Paul Heyman.

Let me tell you a personal story about Dixie Carter alright. We do this whole wrestling matters campaign

Mic cut off._


----------



## Bullydully

Therapy said:


> Continued
> 
> _ And yet no matter how many times people don't approve of it, I’m still on your lovely little WWF collector cups. I’m still on the cover of the free program. I’m always promoted. I get to be in movies. I’m certainly not on any crappy wrestling show on the SpikeTV network. I’m still on the poster of past WrestleManias. I’m on the signature that’s produced at the start of the show. I’m on Bubba The Love Sponge. I’m on Twitter. But the fact of the matter is, I always will be.
> 
> This isn’t sour grapes. But the fact that if I book myself in the main event at BFG and not Joe makes me a prick!
> 
> Oh hey, let me get something straight. Those of you who are not cheering me right now, you are just as big a part of me staying as anything else. Because you’re the ones who were sipping on those collector cups. You’re the ones that took those free programs that my face is on the cover of. And then at five in the morning at the airport, you try to shove it in my security guards face and get denied an autograph and try to blame it on me because you’re too smart and cheer on the guys I always job.
> 
> I’m staying and collecting TNA paychecks. And hell, who knows, maybe I’ll go cash them at Bank Of America. Maybe…I’ll invest in another season of Thunder In Paradise.
> 
> (Hogan looks at the camcorder and waves)
> 
> Hey, Brutus Beefcake, how you doing?
> 
> The reason I’m staying is you people. Because while I’m here, you’re still going to pour money into this amusement park. We're just a stop on the free attractions list. The path keeps going to other rides but I understand that. Dixie Carter is going to make money despite wrestling fans. She's a dollanaire who should be a thousanaire. You know why she’s not a thousanaire? Because her jobbers attract IWC, Smarky, douchebag (censored) wrestling fans, like Dave Meltzer, who’s going to tell her everything she doesn't want to hear, and I’d like to think that maybe this company will better after real wrestling fans are dead. But the fact is, it’s not going to be taken over by one of them or that doofus Paul Heyman.
> 
> Let me tell you a personal story about Dixie Carter alright. We do this whole wrestling matters campaign
> 
> Mic cut off._


Pure Gold.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Bless you.


----------



## TankOfRate

Therapy said:


> Continued
> 
> _ And yet no matter how many times people don't approve of it, I’m still on your lovely little WWF collector cups. I’m still on the cover of the free program. I’m always promoted. I get to be in movies. I’m certainly not on any crappy wrestling show on the SpikeTV network. I’m still on the poster of past WrestleManias. I’m on the signature that’s produced at the start of the show. I’m on Bubba The Love Sponge. I’m on Twitter. But the fact of the matter is, I always will be.
> 
> This isn’t sour grapes. But the fact that if I book myself in the main event at BFG and not Joe makes me a prick!
> 
> Oh hey, let me get something straight. Those of you who are not cheering me right now, you are just as big a part of me staying as anything else. Because you’re the ones who were sipping on those collector cups. You’re the ones that took those free programs that my face is on the cover of. And then at five in the morning at the airport, you try to shove it in my security guards face and get denied an autograph and try to blame it on me because you’re too smart and cheer on the guys I always job.
> 
> I’m staying and collecting TNA paychecks. And hell, who knows, maybe I’ll go cash them at Bank Of America. Maybe…I’ll invest in another season of Thunder In Paradise.
> 
> (Hogan looks at the camcorder and waves)
> 
> Hey, Brutus Beefcake, how you doing?
> 
> The reason I’m staying is you people. Because while I’m here, you’re still going to pour money into this amusement park. We're just a stop on the free attractions list. The path keeps going to other rides but I understand that. Dixie Carter is going to make money despite wrestling fans. She's a dollanaire who should be a thousanaire. You know why she’s not a thousanaire? Because her jobbers attract IWC, Smarky, douchebag (censored) wrestling fans, like Dave Meltzer, who’s going to tell her everything she doesn't want to hear, and I’d like to think that maybe this company will better after real wrestling fans are dead. But the fact is, it’s not going to be taken over by one of them or that doofus Paul Heyman.
> 
> Let me tell you a personal story about Dixie Carter alright. We do this whole wrestling matters campaign
> 
> Mic cut off._


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

More love from Living Color to CM Punk:



411mania.com said:


> Living Coulor recently posted the following on their Twitter…
> 
> *"Love n luck to @CMPunk and his loyal fan base! Glad to see new + old faces enjoying our music. Hope to meet you whenever we hit the road"*


----------



## Brye

Living Colour follow me on twitter now. 

I followed them and I guess they just decided to follow me back.


----------



## JDman

I've always loved that song.


----------



## Bullydully

The songs grown on me already. I hated it last week.


----------



## haradking

I would like to see punk vs cena in a lumberjack match at S.S.This could start a story line and a split between the wwe leading to survivor series With even a top heal helping Cena and thus starting Cena'S own heal turn. what u think ?


----------



## Edgehead41190

"I’ve grabbed so many of Dixie Carters breasts that it’s finally dawned on me that there just that, they’re completely imaginary."

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye

haradking said:


> I would like to see punk vs cena in a lumberjack match at S.S.This could start a story line and a split between the wwe leading to survivor series With even a top heal helping Cena and thus starting Cena'S own heal turn. what u think ?


A lumberjack match would be horrible. I don't think there's ever been a good lumberjack match.


----------



## Ray

Brye said:


> A lumberjack match would be horrible. I don't think there's ever been a good lumberjack match.


The only dream lumberjack match I can think of is Devon vs. Devon with 20 Devon's at ringside as lumberDevons.


----------



## Kabraxal

psx71 said:


> The only dream lumberjack match I can think of is Devon vs. Devon with 20 Devon's at ringside as lumberDevons.


But we'd still need a run in by Devon or the whole match is pointless! How can you forget that?


----------



## Mister Hands

Kabraxal said:


> But we'd still need a run in by Devon or the whole match is pointless! How can you forget that?


A Devon run-in. You might say that match had...


*SHADES*

Devon intervention.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm hearing Devon is have contractual problems in TNA similar to Punk's. Can an epic return be in the works? Maybe signing a legend's deal?


----------



## Ray

Kabraxal said:


> But we'd still need a run in by Devon or the whole match is pointless! How can you forget that?


DAMN IT! I've failed as a Devon Follower. Somebody stab me.  Life isn't worth living without being of some use to Devon


----------



## capat

Therapy said:


> (Hogan looks at the camcorder and waves)
> 
> Hey, Brutus Beefcake, how you doing?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Devon forgives all sinners.


----------



## Amber B

Punk on Fox59
http://www.fox59.com/videobeta/4f68...a58013fcd/Entertainment/WWE-Superstar-CM-Punk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao


----------



## Amber B

He can charm the pants off of anyone, man or woman. Swoon.


----------



## Stad

Amber B said:


> Punk on Fox59
> http://www.fox59.com/videobeta/4f68...a58013fcd/Entertainment/WWE-Superstar-CM-Punk


:lmao

"what else is nice is this t-shirt im wearing, which you can buy at wweshop.com"


----------



## capat

Nxt going on now right??


----------



## Heel

Amber B said:


> He can charm the pants off of anyone, man or woman. Swoon.


He charmed my pants off years ago and they haven't been put back on since.


----------



## Amber B

MMN said:


> He charmed my pants off years ago and they haven't been put back on since.


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## The Ice King

"I'm CM Punk and you're not" :lmao :lmao

I'm saying that (with my name of course) from now on! :lmao


----------



## daryl74

thanks for the link amber! 

punk feeling crabby eh? :gun: excellent lol


btw, a wrestler with a weather-man gimmick is not that bad of an idea, trunks with all types of weather on, and promos ending with "i forecast.... you tapping out to me" etc etc


----------



## Heel

Amber B said:


> That's what I'm saying.


This seems to be your catchphrase. Probably because I always state the fucking obvious.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao

"Dont go to Oklahoma City. BOOMER SOONER!"

This man is epic beyond words.


----------



## Brye

"It's not a belt! It's a championship title, I'm wearing a belt to hold up my pants."

I mark for Punk getting pissed about people calling it a belt.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You could tell Punk was a bit annoyed by those newscasters but man he played it off tremendously.


----------



## Bullydully

Fuck. It's Devon's Birthday Today. Or yesterday for me seeing as I'm from the UK.


----------



## Brye

Winning™;10066156 said:


> You could tell Punk was a bit annoyed by those newscasters but man he played it off tremendously.


You ever hear him on Cabana's podcast? He talks about how literally hates the world. :lmao

I guess when he's on a plane people will just be tapping him on the back and pulling his headphones out and shit. That'd be piss me off too though.

Marked for the shameless plug.

And Devon > all, of course.


----------



## DragonFighterFight

Amber B said:


> He can charm the pants off of anyone, man or woman. Swoon.


Lol, Hes really not that attractive, he just has fame, a mediocre face, a skinny fat body, and he's not that good looking.


----------



## mpredrox

DragonFighterFight said:


> Lol, Hes really not that attractive, he just has fame, a mediocre face, a skinny fat body, and he's not that good looking.


----------



## Stad

DragonFighterFight said:


> Lol, Hes really not that attractive, he just has fame, a mediocre face, a skinny fat body, and he's not that good looking.


Who cares how he looks?


----------



## Xapury

Amber B said:


> Punk on Fox59
> http://www.fox59.com/videobeta/4f68...a58013fcd/Entertainment/WWE-Superstar-CM-Punk


And for things like this is becuase i love this man so much!

He was super funny!


----------



## Stroker Ace

DragonFighterFight said:


> Lol, Hes really not that attractive, he just has fame, a mediocre face, a skinny fat body, and he's not that good looking.


Skinny...fat body? You mean normal?

Nice video, liked when he said stayed away from OK city cause it's 107 lol


----------



## Mister Hands

iBeaDom said:


> Skinny...fat body? You mean normal?


And he's got a hairy clean-shaven face.


----------



## capat

Xapury said:


> And for things like this is becuase i love this man so much!
> 
> He was super funny!


this was posted one hour ago in the official raw discussion !

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/565488-official-raw-discussion-thread-8-1-a-11.html


----------



## Amber B

DragonFighterFight said:


> Lol, Hes really not that attractive, he just has fame, a mediocre face, a skinny fat body, and he's not that good looking.


Well now that you have spoken, I guess I have to stop finding Punk attractive. Damn.


----------



## Dub

DAT LEG.


----------



## Xapury

*AMBER* why in this forum the trolls are free to act like dumbasses in all the forum?

Mods never give temporaly bans here?


----------



## Amber B

Xapury said:


> *AMBER* why in this forum the trolls are free to act like dumbasses in all the forum?
> 
> Mods never give temporaly bans here?


This is pertaining to what, exactly? PM me.



DubC said:


> DAT LEG.


Dat motherfucking leg.


----------



## capat

Xapury said:


> *AMBER* why in this forum the trolls are free to act like dumbasses in all the forum?
> 
> Mods never give temporaly bans here?


Because banning everyone whoever is considered troll would make this forum go out of business!

Amber has to answer to the admin!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

^They do. This just isn't the TND forum.


----------



## Xapury

capat said:


> Because banning everyone whoever is considered troll would make this forum go out of business!
> 
> Amber has to answer to the admin!!


Man,some of them are so obvious is not even funny...:no:


----------



## Gresty




----------



## Amber B

Ok, I still think Punk is leaving after SS. This is just their way of getting a hot main event and more buys.


----------



## LariatSavage

If Punk leaves after SummerSlam, that's an f'd up swerve from The E.


----------



## Brye

Punk/Triple H opening segment tonight was awesome. Wasn't a huge fan of the ending one though or the show as a whole.

I sadly could see Punk going after SS too. Praying he doesn't, but the possibility is there.


----------



## Therapy

OH SNAP. Shit just got real.

IAmJericho Chris Jericho
Everyone is so excited that @CMPunk mentioned me on Raw. Newsflash...I don't give a shiat. Mind ur own business and stop rippin me off Punk.


----------



## Amber B

The way he answered the questions in the ESPN interview convinced me that he's still leaving. This is just an extension.


----------



## Starbuck

SKINNYFAT


----------



## Brye

Amber B said:


> The way he answered the questions in the ESPN interview convinced me that he's still leaving. This is just an extension.


I listened to that interview but I don't quite remember what he said.

Sucks if he does because they really need him right now.


----------



## The Ice King

Punk's not leaving after SummerSlam...you know why? Because I have tickets to RAW on Sept. 26th and I want to see Punk!
So for that very reason he isn't leaving!

But seriously, I honestly don't think he's going away.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Punk can't afford to leave. If he really does and I get a Summer of SuperCena with him squashing ADR even too, I might take a sabbatical from WWE for a while till Wrestlemania.


----------



## Gresty

CM Punk doing the weather before RAW tonight

http://www.fox59.com/videobeta/4f68...a58013fcd/Entertainment/WWE-Superstar-CM-Punk


----------



## Brye

When you think about it, without Punk it's Cena/Miz, Cena/Del Rio or Cena/Truth. And as funny as Truth is on the mic, the matches would be bad. Cena/Del Rio would be a disaster and Cena/Miz has already had a long feud this year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Amber B said:


> Ok, I still think Punk is leaving after SS. This is just their way of getting a hot main event and more buys.


nah i see punk/hhh program for survivor series


----------



## Kabraxal

If Punk leaves I don't see the WWE changing. Period.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

he's not leaving

it's all the plan for cena/hhh to be mega heels

for cena to head in wrestlemania AS a heel and beat the rock to cement himself even more

it's also supposed to make punk become a mega face and become credible by going over triple h


----------



## Brye

I'm just gonna see where it takes me. There's been a million different theories on this but I don't see many of them happening. Just hoping for something good.


----------



## scrilla

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> he's not leaving
> 
> it's all the plan for cena/hhh to be mega heels
> 
> for cena to head in wrestlemania AS a heel and beat the rock to cement himself even more
> 
> it's also supposed to make punk become a mega face and become credible by going over triple h


^ lol WWE doesn't even know what they're doing on SmackDown tomorrow let alone months down the line.


----------



## Heel

Some of you still think Punk is leaving? :lmao


----------



## Therapy

I'm actually really confused by the storyline.. They are "breaking kayfabe" too much.

Like. Punk goes on a tirade about how he is the best, and hates how Cena is supposed to be the best.

Then.. Tonight, Punk all but outright announces on live TV all WWE matches are scripted and Hunter has power to make people not stars because he doesn't like them and can get steph to bury people.

Then.. Cena and Punk don't even so much as land a hand on each other and instead suck the crowds dick for who gets to lay down for the other in a match.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

scrilla said:


> ^ lol WWE doesn't even know what they're doing on SmackDown tomorrow let alone months down the line.


well i showed what i'd write on raw, here's what i'd write for smackdown

have bryan eventually use the briefcase as a championship and defend it on numerous ppv's until he loses the briefcase ... a month before wrestlemania. this will jump start a brand NEW daniel bryan, a gimmick change perhaps. a way to get rid of the nerd and just go bat shit crazy. who he loses it to is up for grabs, but wade barrett would be the guy i'd want to win

there's one storyline for the entire year


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Amber B said:


> Ok, I still think Punk is leaving after SS. This is just their way of getting a hot main event and more buys.


really? the first 20 min of raw was building to hhh/punk at some point. that would make that segment completely pointless.


----------



## scrilla

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> really? the first 20 min of raw was building to hhh/punk at some point. that would make that segment completely pointless.


if they were smart they'd have Trips fire Punk after he gets the title off him and say he only brought him back because getting the title off him was good for business. then they can build up Punk's return properly and give him a few months off from the road/wrestling as well. instead they'll probably panic and hot shot it though. we'll probably Punk/Trips by next month.


----------



## Heel

scrilla said:


> if they were smart they'd have Trips fire Punk after he gets the title off him and say he only brought him back because getting the title off him was good for business. then they can build up Punk's return properly and give him a few months off from the road/wrestling as well. instead they'll probably panic and hot shot it though. we'll probably Punk/Trips by next month.


Are you on crack tonight?


----------



## cdh409

Anyone ELSE here think Punk was brought back too soon on the mic? I mean i think they should have milked it and had him carry around the belt on and shown video of him doing stuff outside of the "E" for a while longer. I think him going speechless longer would have been more appealing. But they busted their loads and brought him back soon on the mic.


----------



## StarzNBarz

If punk is Straight Edge, why is he banging girls left and right? Straight edge means no sex before marriage. hahaha


----------



## Brye

tbh, I think straight edge doesn't really have a legitimate definition but I'm pretty sure Punk uses it as keeping his body pure of toxins such as drugs/alcohol/etc. Doesn't mean he can't get laid tho.


----------



## buffalochipster

Brye said:


> tbh, I think straight edge doesn't really have a legitimate definition but I'm pretty sure Punk uses it as keeping his body pure of toxins such as drugs/alcohol/etc. Doesn't mean he can't get laid tho.


I'm straight edge, and the rules I follow are no drugs, no alchol, no smoking. Does it mean i drink coffee and soda? Yes. Im engaged, so I wouldnt run around for sex, but the definition of straight edge is basically dont do drugs, and dont drink alchol. People adjust it to there own liking.


----------



## Brye

buffalochipster said:


> I'm straight edge, and the rules I follow are no drugs, no alchol, no smoking. Does it mean i drink coffee and soda? Yes. Im engaged, so I wouldnt run around for sex, but the definition of straight edge is basically dont do drugs, and dont drink alchol. People adjust it to there own liking.


Exactly. (Y)

It has a very loose definition. Not that there's a problem with that though.


----------



## pagi

Let's face it, Punk is just another PG Era mediocre top star. The only reason he's at the top is because of the lack of super talents such as Hogan and Austin in this era. Punk is benefiting from being in an awful period of wrestling, the bar is so low that anything even remotely "edgy" is viewed as god-like.


----------



## buffalochipster

pagi said:


> Let's face it, Punk is just another PG Era mediocre top star. The only reason he's at the top is because of the lack of super talents such as Hogan and Austin in this era. Punk is benefiting from being in an awful period of wrestling, the bar is so low that anything even remotely "edgy" is viewed as god-like.


1.Dont copy your own post from another thread, you look stupid.
2.You will get bashed unmercifully here, so watch out
3.Punk could hold his own with Austin/Rock in the Attitude Era, something I dont think Cena could do.


----------



## pagi

^I posted it here after realizing that other thread is bound to be locked any minute.


----------



## Stad

pagi said:


> Let's face it, Punk is just another PG Era mediocre top star. The only reason he's at the top is because of the lack of super talents such as Hogan and Austin in this era. Punk is benefiting from being in an awful period of wrestling, the bar is so low that anything even remotely "edgy" is viewed as god-like.


Are all of ur 121 posts in 7 years this good? lol


----------



## capat

PUNK got owned by cena - 






Burn.


----------



## Stad

capat said:


> PUNK got owned by cena -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn.


Nice upload capat.


----------



## buffalochipster

Capat doesnt give up...props for that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

capat said:


> PUNK got owned by cena -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn.


This did have me thinking quite a bit, but we all know Punk had the whole momentum of the show from start to finish. Let us not forget the opening promo.


----------



## Stad

buffalochipster said:


> Capat doesnt give up...props for that.


I know lol he posted the same video in the raw section.. he will get banned again soon i imagine.


----------



## buffalochipster

If Punk wasnt doing all of this, could you imagine how boring WWE would be now? It would be Del Rio vs Cena..ugh. Thank you CM Punk


----------



## mblonde09

Amber B said:


> The way he answered the questions in the ESPN interview convinced me that he's still leaving. This is just an extension.


So he got a brand new, licenced theme song, a new tron and a rushed out shirt, just for three weeks use? He just signed a new deal, he's not going anywhere. He also said in the ESPN interview that he wants to make this shit cool again - he's going to do that in just three weeks too?


----------



## buffalochipster

I def, see Punk going over Cena at SummerSlam. Angle is too hot now for Punk to lose, and I think Punk is easily the most interesting part of Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

buffalochipster said:


> I def, see Punk going over Cena at SummerSlam. Angle is too hot now for Punk to lose, and I think Punk is easily the most interesting part of Raw.


He should, but might get screwed by HHH, or someone, oooorrrr, a Del Rio cash in.


----------



## capat

stadw0n306 said:


> Nice upload capat.


Not my upload lol.

my classmate's YT channel!... anyways punk got owned.. thats the point!


----------



## buffalochipster

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He should, but might get screwed by HHH, or someone, oooorrrr, a Del Rio cash in.


I wouldnt mind a HHH screwjob. Fueding with HHH is bigger than a feud with Cena, he has already beaten Cena once, and a feud with Hunter will push him into the WWE elite.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

For this angle to continue, Punk has to go over at Summerslam. Cena can take a loss and still be popular. In Punk's case, it is detremental he win this match.


----------



## capat

Winning™ said:


> For this angle to continue, Punk has to go over at Summerslam. Cena can take a loss and still be popular. In Punk's case, it is detremental he win this match.


i hope he taps out like a bitch to STFU !


----------



## buffalochipster

Agree, but do you agree that a HHH screwjob could be bigger for Punk than a Punk win?


----------



## buffalochipster

capat said:


> i hope he taps out like a bitch to STFU !


Just like he did at MITB...oh wait, he didnt? And twice? Cena better take his vitamins, kid. Rey makes the STF look better.


----------



## Brye

I'm curious if they can hold Punk/HHH off till WM or take the easy out at Survivor Series. I'm not sure if they'll even want to do it at SS considering it hasn't had that big PPV feel in a long time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

buffalochipster said:


> Agree, but do you agree that a HHH screwjob could be bigger for Punk than a Punk win?


I would be fine with that. The only thing that CANNOT happen or WILL NOT be fine with me is Cena going over cleanly because that makes the past two months worthless and takes Punk back to where he started before this.



capat said:


> i hope he taps out like a bitch to STFU !


Seriously. Hooked on phonics is your friend. We get it. You and Cena are butt buddies. I don't judge.


----------



## yoseftigger

*Why did they change Punk's music?*

He doesn't get the same pop he used to. "This Fire Burns" is an epic song that represents Punk's anti-establishment character. His new song sounds like some hip pop culture song and his crowd reaction reflects that.

I believe he would've got a bigger reaction last week if he didn't come out to a song that nobody except the IWC knows. He also would've got a better reaction and might've out pop Cena on this Raw if they didn't change his theme. :no:

PUNK CHANGE YOUR THEME MUSIC PLEASE!

"This Fire Burns" or "Cult of Personality"?


----------



## buffalochipster

Brye said:


> I'm curious if they can hold Punk/HHH off till WM or take the easy out at Survivor Series. I'm not sure if they'll even want to do it at SS considering it hasn't had that big PPV feel in a long time.


If you have that, plus The Rock showing up, thats almost too much for SS. You know Rock is gonna show up in the main event, and I imagine a Punk vs HHH match would be bigger than whoever Cena is facing.


----------



## capat

Winning™ said:


> I would be fine with that. The only thing that CANNOT happen or WILL NOT be fine with me is Cena going over cleanly because that makes the past two months worthless and takes Punk back to where he started before this.
> 
> 
> Seriously. Hooked on phonics is your friend. We get it. You and Cena are butt buddies. I don't judge.


Punk is ur dad i get it!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Winning™ said:


> For this angle to continue, Punk has to go over at Summerslam. Cena can take a loss and still be popular. In Punk's case, it is detremental he win this match.


The way I think it thou is, WWE has booked Cena to lose so many times against Punk, so why not finally let Cena "the face of the WWE" win at Summer Slam. I know Del Rio will probably own Kofi (really liking this feud) and then Cash in at the end of the PPV, people will hate it, but it's a HUGE possibility.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

inb4threadclose
"Nobody except the IWC knows"?? CoP is a pretty popular song.

He said he doesn't like when wrestlers change their personality but nothing else changes. 
He likes his character to evolve with new music, logos, tron, attire, shirts etc. to show that it's a change. 
I personally like CoP more, it will grow on people for sure if they don't already love it.


----------



## Brye

buffalochipster said:


> If you have that, plus The Rock showing up, thats almost too much for SS. You know Rock is gonna show up in the main event, and I imagine a Punk vs HHH match would be bigger than whoever Cena is facing.


Agreed. I'm assuming at that point it'd be Cena/Del Rio? I'm not even sure what they're gonna do to kill all the time until WM.


----------



## buffalochipster

capat said:


> Punk is ur dad i get it!


Winning, I think he is 12, especially if that is the best comeback he has to offer. Come on kid, you gotta think of something better than that. I gotta give you this though, they are better than a Cena insult. But I digress, this thread isnt about Cena, its about Punk.


----------



## Stad

buffalochipster said:


> Winning, I think he is 12, especially if that is the best comeback he has to offer. Come on kid, you gotta think of something better than that. I gotta give you this though, they are better than a Cena insult. But I digress, this thread isnt about Cena, its about Punk.


More like 8


----------



## buffalochipster

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The way I think it thou is, WWE has booked Cena to lose so many times against Punk, so why not finally let Cena "the face of the WWE" win at Summer Slam. I know Del Rio will probably own Kofi (really liking this feud) and then Cash in at the end of the PPV, people will hate it, but it's a HUGE possibility.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but havent Cena and Punk only fought once in this feud? Cena usually beats his opponets in two consecutive PPV, why cant Punk do it?


----------



## buffalochipster

stadw0n306 said:


> More like 8


I think your giving too much credit to eight year olds, at least they can use proper punctuation.


----------



## Brye

buffalochipster said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but havent Cena and Punk only fought once in this feud? Cena usually beats his opponets in two consecutive PPV, why cant Punk do it?


Punk is 5-2 against Cena all time I believe. But in this current feud he's 1-0. And couldn't agree more. Cena has enough cred already that it doesn't matter nearly as much.


----------



## buffalochipster

Brye said:


> Punk is 5-2 against Cena all time I believe. But in this current feud he's 1-0. And couldn't agree more. Cena has enough cred already that it doesn't matter nearly as much.


WWE doesnt like to bring up the past, so I doubt that the 5-2 record would be brought up. And I would love to see the look on Cenas face if he loses again to punk, asking himself "What can I do to beat him?"


----------



## The Ice King

Brye said:


> Punk is 5-2 against Cena all time I believe. But in this current feud he's 1-0. And couldn't agree more. Cena has enough cred already that it doesn't matter nearly as much.


Technically 2-0 for this current feud if you count the week before Capitol Punishment when he beat him.
Beating Cena and Rey were the reasons he said he was the #1 contender.


----------



## evoked21

buffalochipster said:


> WWE doesnt like to bring up the past, so I doubt that the 5-2 record would be brought up. And I would love to see the look on Cenas face if he loses again to punk, asking himself "What can I do to beat him?"


Well, if WWE don't do it, Punk will do it lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

capat said:


> Punk is ur dad i get it!


Actually Devon is my dad, hence my username and all.

Serious question. When did you start watching the WWE? Be honest.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

I like CoP more as well, it suits him perfectly.


----------



## deedeetee

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Always been a great song. Now moved to epic since I associate it with Punk.

Here's Living Colour performing it live:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTjKWq9Gges


----------



## buffalochipster

I wanna see Punk rip into Cena next week. 
"You cant beat me, John! The only reason you hold that "belt" is because your kissing Hunters ass, just like Vince's! You dont change, do you Cena? So you manage to weassel your way into a match against Rey, who, by the way, is much more respected in the back than you are. You beat him, when he had already wrestled a title match, and you actually think that your belt is legit? Take off the rose colored glasses, Cena! We can see you, and we hate what we see! You are the epitome of everything that is disgusting in World Wrestling ENTERTAINMENT. Come SummerSlam, I will beat you, yet again, for my WWE Championship. You might as well take a few months off, get ready for 'Mania when Dwayne whips your candy ass all over Miami, because you will never get a shot at my championship again. Now that, I can see."


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

If HHH screws Punk, I WANT THIS COMMENTATING OUT OF J FREAKING R.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

This Fire Burns doesn't fit his current character and CoP does. It took a while for people to get in tune with Austin's glass shattering theme as well. Just look back in 1996/early 1997.


----------



## yoseftigger

Winning™ said:


> Actually Devon is my dad, hence my username and all.
> 
> Serious question. When did you start watching the WWE? Be honest.


Probably his join date on here. :lmao


----------



## capat

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

So everyone is blaming the theme song for the lack of reaction??

lol typical IWC!


----------



## capat

yoseftigger said:


> Probably his join date on here. :lmao


Son u deserve a medal for that utterly pathetic attempt at comedy!

good job!


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

It's Punk's personal request


----------



## buffalochipster

capat said:


> Son u deserve a medal for that utterly pathetic attempt at comedy!
> 
> good job!


This coming from the troll whose idea of a comeback is "Punk is your dad i get it"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That video is pure win.

Capat, you still haven't answered my question.


----------



## buffalochipster

Love how JR's voice is cracking from pure emotion, would love to see something like this again.


----------



## Brye

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If HHH screws Punk, I WANT THIS COMMENTATING OUT OF J FREAKING R.


I'd love to see it happen but I'm sure we'd hear Michael Cole yelling "GOOD JOB TRIPLE H, GOOD JOB, THAT PUNK GUY ISN'T NEARLY GOOD AS MIZ. FUCK YOU LAWLER" and just put that on repeat for about 10 minutes yelling over JR.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Love both songs, love CoP a little bit more because of Punks history with it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

"PUNK'S DREAM IS OVER! YOU SON OF A BITCH, TRIPLE H! DAMN YOU TO ALL HELL!!!"


----------



## Stad

yoseftigger said:


> Probably his join date on here. :lmao


LOL


----------



## buffalochipster

I would actually mark if Cole said "Fuck you Lawler"


----------



## Stad

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If HHH screws Punk, I WANT THIS COMMENTATING OUT OF J FREAKING R.


JR went HAM on Trips here

﻿"There ain't no anchor tied to his ass."
"The WWF by God title!" 

Classic lol


----------



## Brye

buffalochipster said:


> I would actually mark if Cole said "Fuck you Lawler"


I'm actually hoping for some crazy overhaul where JBL goes back to the booth and starts calling Cole a fruit booty and such, turning him back into everyone's bitch like before. :side:


----------



## buffalochipster

Brye said:


> I'm actually hoping for some crazy overhaul where JBL goes back to the booth and starts calling Cole a fruit booty and such, turning him back into everyone's bitch like before. :side:


I think Face JR and Heel JBL would be the best announce team they could put together, would be incredible.


----------



## Stad

Lol, Capat got banned AGAIN.


----------



## buffalochipster

lol, he'll be back with another account in a few min.


----------



## Brye

buffalochipster said:


> I think Face JR and Heel JBL would be the best announce team they could put together, would be incredible.


Heel JBL but like heel Lawler back around '00 or so. Not like Cole as overly heel but good enough to foil JR. That'd actually be really good. (Y)

Edit: fuck yeah at carpet getting banned.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I prayed to Devon and just as soon as I finished, capat was humbled. Blesseth be thy Devon.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

To be honest, I'm more of an old-school rock kind of guy.

It will take some getting used to but I guess CoP fits Punk.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Because he asked them to.


----------



## buffalochipster

Winning™ said:


> I prayed to Devon and just as soon as I finished, capat was humbled. Blesseth be thy Devon.


He answers everybodys prayers. Devon be praised!


----------



## Htial

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



capat said:


> So everyone is blaming the theme song for the lack of reaction??
> 
> lol typical IWC!


In what world does 1 guy mean everyone?


Anyways, the theme is not really over with the crowd yet because it's still new. Wait until everyone is used to it and they will start popping for it. This isn't just a minor change in the theme where it is still recognizable as the old one. It's an entirely different song.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

I like his new theme


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

I love the new theme song. When his new music hit last week the "POP" didn't matter at that point. Fans were confused a little because some knew and some didn't know what it was. I had no idea. I assumed he was coming out, but wasn't familiar with the music. Now when he walked out is when I would start to judge the re-action of the crowd from that night.

My opinion Punk is not over with all the fans yet is because they don't understand what is going on. I think many fans can't relate to what is going on.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Fuck this Devon shit










Devon fears Otunga


----------



## Htial

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> I love the new theme song. When his new music hit last week the "POP" didn't matter at that point. Fans were confused a little because some knew and some didn't know what it was. I had no idea. I assumed he was coming out, but wasn't familiar with the music. Now when he walked out is when I would start to judge the re-action of the crowd from that night.
> 
> My opinion Punk is not over with all the fans yet is because they don't understand what is going on. I think many fans can't relate to what is going on.


I think the big problem is that it's Cena that he is feuding with. There is a big chunk of fans (mostly kids) that he won't win over if he is feuding with a face Cena. To really get him over with those people they to turn Cena heel (which most likely won't happen) or have him feud with a power abusing Triple H, which seems like the path they are headed down.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

"Punk is down on the mat and Cena is setting him up to finish it. All of a sudden, Wade Barrett makes his way out to ringside. Cena is somewhat distracted by Barrett and Punk gets the win. All of a sudden the Raw General Manager chime goes off. Everyone stands in the ring looking like "Oh, not this shit again". There being no podium, no computer, no iPad, no iPhone, Michael Cole grabs his microphone and says "May I have your attention please... here is THE ANONYMOUS RAW GENERAL MANAGER!". IT'S TIME TO PLAY THE GAME! HHH comes out looking pissed. He brushes Barrett off as he makes his way to the ring. His suitcoat is off before he even hits the stairs. He gets in Punk's face. He stares him down. And then... he rips his shirt off and he's wearing a Nexus shirt! HHH and CM Punk celebrate in the ring with the new WWE Championship Belt while Barrett and the rest of the Nexus join them in the ring. CM Punk grabs a mic and says "I told you it was all a part of a bigger plan! BOOM ROASTED!" Cult of Peronality hits. Then McGillicutty and Otunga both take a shit in the middle of the ring and the entire Nexus roll around in it. Fade out.


----------



## tag~team~champ

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

I loved This fire but living colour is aweseome so and COP seems to really fit his character now, its sounds self confident but arrogant, but now he is really backing it up.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

*CoP fits much better to him, and it was about time to Change his Entrance Theme...This Fire Burns he had it since Day 1 in WWE, I was bored of it already...*


----------



## Starbuck

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If HHH screws Punk, I WANT THIS COMMENTATING OUT OF J FREAKING R.


EPIC. Love this segment. It's everything WWE needs to be imo. I only wish Cole would STFU and give JR the chance to start doing it again. 

-SKINNYFAT


----------



## Retribution

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Because his character changed, fits much better IMO.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



yoseftigger said:


> *He doesn't get the same pop he used to.* "This Fire Burns" is an epic song that represents Punk's anti-establishment character. His new song sounds like some hip pop culture song and his crowd reaction reflects that.
> 
> I believe he would've got a bigger reaction last week if he didn't come out to a song that nobody except the IWC knows. He also would've got a better reaction and might've out pop Cena on this Raw if they didn't change his theme. :no:
> 
> PUNK CHANGE YOUR THEME MUSIC PLEASE!
> 
> "This Fire Burns" or "Cult of Personality"?


True, now he gets ten times the pop he used to.

Both are great songs, this one suits his character and personality more... so, not that hard to figure out which one should stay, just sayin'.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

He asked,

cannot believe people are still cheering Cena over punk.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



glenwo2 said:


> To be honest, I'm more of an old-school rock kind of guy.
> 
> It will take some getting used to but I guess CoP fits Punk.


You're an old school rock kind a guy but you don't like CoP? That doesn't make sense seeing as that is old school rock!


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



Htial said:


> I think the big problem is that it's Cena that he is feuding with. There is a big chunk of fans (mostly kids) that he won't win over if he is feuding with a face Cena. To really get him over with those people they to turn Cena heel (which most likely won't happen) or have him feud with a power abusing Triple H, which seems like the path they are headed down.


exactly punk is still a heel to them, and the arena was about 75% casual fans.


----------



## evoked21

That was JR with 5 bottles of BBQ sauce before the commentary. Not sure if he would dare damn the Game now since he's the "COO" lol.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Punk said on an ESPN podcast with Bill Simmons that he's a big believer in changing the entrance music when his wrestling character undergoes some dramatic transformation. Although his character may not have really changed, per se, his position in the company certainly has. His new awareness and acceptance amongst many casual fans leads to CoP being an obvious change.


----------



## FreakyZo

So, did I miss something last night? What was so horrible that now.....

CM Punk sux
This storyline sux
WWE sux 

....really did I miss something or are alot of people on this forum dumb and fickle as fuck.

Last night was really about planting seeds. Punk/Cena is only losing steam to some people because now they want to see Punk/HHH


----------



## just1988

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

I think the song really suits his current gimmick and I'm glad he changed it, although I am rather pissed off that I continually get the song stuck in my head now.


----------



## Starbuck

FreakyZo said:


> So, did I miss something last night? What was so horrible that now.....
> 
> CM Punk sux
> This storyline sux
> WWE sux
> 
> ....really did I miss something or are alot of people on this forum dumb and fickle as fuck.
> 
> Last night was really about planting seeds. Punk/Cena is only losing steam to some people because now they want to see Punk/HHH


Apparently the world ended because Cena outpopped Punk and Punk didn't get as big a reaction as people were expecting him to. The angle is now clearly dead in the water and going nowhere. It's done.


----------



## Kun10

Starbuck said:


> Apparently the world ended because Cena outpopped Punk and Punk didn't get as big a reaction as people were expecting him to. The angle is now clearly dead in the water and going nowhere. It's done.


Anybody expecting Punk to outpop Cena totally is a moron. If they do choose to continue with this whole 'the crowd is split thing' then I'd be surprised if every city didn't have a preference rather than being 50/50.


----------



## king of scotland

FreakyZo said:


> So, did I miss something last night? What was so horrible that now.....
> 
> CM Punk sux
> This storyline sux
> WWE sux
> 
> ....really did I miss something or are alot of people on this forum dumb and fickle as fuck.
> 
> Last night was really about planting seeds. Punk/Cena is only losing steam to some people because now they want to see Punk/HHH


nope you are right, the people on this forum are dumb and fickle as fuck.


----------



## FreakyZo

Starbuck said:


> Apparently the world ended because Cena outpopped Punk and Punk didn't get as big a reaction as people were expecting him to. The angle is now clearly dead in the water and going nowhere. It's done.


Wish I could spread rep to you for the smackdown in the RAW thread dude, seriously you're post were a breath of fresh air in that smoggy Bitch Storm called RAW discussion


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



just1988 said:


> I think the song really suits his current gimmick and I'm glad he changed it, although I am rather pissed off that I continually get the song stuck in my head now.


Same here. Listening to it now in fact. I loved the song before and it definitely oozes even more awesome now being associated with Punk. Great change I think.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Because it was part of his new contract and his personal request. I like "Cult of Personality" but "This Fire Burns" was the definition of GOOSEBUMPS!


----------



## Dariush

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

He used CoP on the independent circuit, that's why.


----------



## Lien

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

You couldn't pick a more apt song for Punk than CoP, however it's fair to say 13 year olds won't know why it's apt - TFB has such a great intro that it has that ability to whip the crowd into a frenzy.


----------



## Simon_Belmont

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Isn´t CoP back from his Ring of Honor days? It also fits his current character perfectly.


----------



## miles berg

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

It is a step down for him.

His old theme was epic.


----------



## RyanPelley

Kun10 said:


> Anybody expecting Punk to outpop Cena totally is a moron. If they do choose to continue with this whole 'the crowd is split thing' then I'd be surprised if every city didn't have a preference rather than being 50/50.


Punk did get a great reception, and did outpop Cena at the start of the final segment. But by the end of the show, Cena's pops were considerably louder.


----------



## Xyron

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



yoseftigger said:


> He doesn't get the same pop he used to. "This Fire Burns" is an epic song that represents Punk's anti-establishment character. His new song sounds like some hip pop culture song and his crowd reaction reflects that.
> 
> I believe he would've got a bigger reaction last week if he didn't come out to a song that nobody except the IWC knows. He also would've got a better reaction and might've out pop Cena on this Raw if they didn't change his theme. :no:
> 
> PUNK CHANGE YOUR THEME MUSIC PLEASE!
> 
> "This Fire Burns" or "Cult of Personality"?


This fire burns was too overplayed already + he isn't a damn heel anymore... He has a new character, new logo, new music and they all suit. Oh and Cult of Personality is a good song. It doesn't have to be metal to work... IMO it sets him apart more. Look at D Bryan even. Ride of the Valkyries sets him apart. It is a crap theme but sets him apart. Punks just works much much better. But I guess idiots are idiots and haters gonna hate...


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

I wish he kept his previous music

When the music starts, i like the new song.; but as soon the singer starts singing, the song loses all its steam

they should just play the instrumentals when he comes out


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

I cannot stand the lead singers voice.


----------



## Kun10

RyanPelley said:


> Punk did get a great reception, and did outpop Cena at the start of the final segment. But by the end of the show, Cena's pops were considerably louder.


Even at the beginning of the show Punks reaction wasn't as loud as they have been and there were considerably more boos. This is going to happen in some places, just as I'm sure some places will be totally anti-Cena. I just get the feeling people wouldn't be complaining as much if Punk hadn't gotten those reactions.


----------



## AmDragTapORSnap

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

"They" didnt change his theme. He chose it. And plus, it was his RoH heel theme as well. He requested it and it must have cost WWE a lot of money to buy the rights to such a popular song such as CoP.


----------



## Cliffy

The sooner trips gets off TV the better.

We don't need authority figures.

And trips still comes across as trying to put himself over.

Just leave it between cena & punk.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

FreakyZo said:


> Wish I could spread rep to you for the smackdown in the RAW thread dude, seriously you're post were a breath of fresh air in that smoggy Bitch Storm called RAW discussion


+1


----------



## Creepy Crawl

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If HHH screws Punk, I WANT THIS COMMENTATING OUT OF J FREAKING R.


That is so bad ass! Those were the days....SON UVA BITCH! CARNAGE!


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

"COP" fits him a lot better and he even used it during ROH. "Fire Burs" was actually supposed to be a theme for Randy Orton but they gave it to Punk instead.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

A change of music is very fitting when you've had a change of character. This is exactly why he did it.

New themes always take some time to get used to. I think it fits very well. It's a great song.

And for those complaining about the vocals, Corey Glover's singing is a thousand times better than Howard Jones' screaming.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

All the Punk fanboys use to think his theme song was the greatest song alive.. Now apparently it has been topped, and amazingly by a different song Punk uses.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



DanTheMan07 said:


> All the Punk fanboys use to think his theme song was the greatest song alive.. Now apparently it has been topped, and amazingly by a different song Punk uses.


I've honestly never seen anybody refer to This Fire Burns as the "greatest song alive." What I _have_ seen here lately is a group of people who have a problem with what other people like.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

His old theme song was the only thing about Punk I didn't like. It was loud, grating, and annoying to my ears. His new music fits him perfectly. It surrounds him with a much more arrogant cult-leader like mentality, which he fits so well. Him with his sitting cross legged in the middle of the ring and Cult of Personality playing is just a perfect fit. They just need to add an audio hook at the start of the song to grab attention better.


----------



## Daniel97

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

I think he should have kept his theme until after he wins the undisputed title.


----------



## IRONSWEEN

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Both themes are cool, as I am a fan of both songs. He can have an Elton John theme for all I care, as long as he beats Cena at SS.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Cult Of Personality is better than This Fire Burns


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



RKO696 said:


> I wish he kept his previous music
> 
> When the music starts, i like the new song.; but as soon the singer starts singing, the song loses all its steam
> 
> they should just play the instrumentals when he comes out


Instrumental would be stupid, it's the lyrics that fit with his character.

CoP is a hell of a lot better then Fire Burns, it's more of a main eventer theme then Fire Burns.

Fire Burns added nothing to his character it was just a good song, CoP defines his character. That's the difference and why CoP works a lot better.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Is COP a better song? Yes. A better entrance? Jury's still out on that. It lacks an intro that immediately gets the crowd into it, and that's the most important part of a theme.



Daniel97 said:


> I think he should have kept his theme until after he wins the undisputed title.


This, for storyline purposes if nothing else.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*

Read the lyrics, watch his old ROH heel champion stuff (he was using the same song back then) and you'll understand why this song fits way more than the previous one ever could. When you initially read the lyrics, you will think that it's in response to the WWE office and their power trips but in actuality, the song is about Punk being the manipulator and how he's playing you all without you even knowing it. You'll get it in a couple of months when he turns back into a straight up heel.


----------



## Heel

The song is absolutely perfect for Punk. It's like they wrote it for him!


----------



## TJTheGr81

I REALLY like the small static effect at the beginning. I think people will warm up to it eventually, he just started using it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

MMN said:


> The song is absolutely perfect for Punk. It's like they wrote it for him!


This! 

This Fire Burns sucks... Crappy nu-metal like garbage... Aside from the sweet guitar intro, once the guy starts puking into the microphone I lose interest. Christians crappy screamo song is trash too... 

I'm a big supporter of songs like Ass Man, The Rocks theme, even Val Venis' old theme with the Hello Ladies beats most of these themes today... 

Cenas definitely plays well to his character, and Punks does now. Now let's fix half the roster, what happened to Jim Johnston? Guy used to come up with the best shit, but then again wrestlers also used to have great gimmicks / charisma...


----------



## Cliffy

Fire burns was a better song but it never suited him.

This new song is average but fits his character.


----------



## Heel

TJTheGr81 said:


> I REALLY like the small static effect at the beginning. I think people will warm up to it eventually, he just started using it.


Ditto. I love that. The best themes always have something like that at the start before the song kicks in (Rock's "If You Smell...", Austin's shattering glass, Foley's car crashing sound, etc.)


----------



## EuropaEndlos

MMN said:


> Ditto. I love that. The best themes always have something like that at the start before the song kicks in (Rock's "If You Smell...", Austin's shattering glass, Foley's car crashing sound, etc.)


Yes! At least someone gets it!

"Oh You didn't know?"

"Hello Ladies!"

"Come aboard the hoooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! train!"

"What does everybody want?"


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



Amber B said:


> Read the lyrics, watch his old ROH heel champion stuff (he was using the same song back then) and you'll understand why this song fits way more than the previous one ever could. When you initially read the lyrics, you will think that it's in response to the WWE office and their power trips but in actuality, the song is about Punk being the manipulator and how he's playing you all without you even knowing it. You'll get it in a couple of months when he turns back into a straight up heel.


My thoughts exactly. Remember when Wade Barrett called him "manipulative"? Punk's preaching about honesty? Him blaming the people cheering for him as a part of the reason for his departure? Him leading two stables based on "faith"?

The guy is basically a cult leader. He's not a good guy, he just wants people to follow him, listen to him and pretty much justify his existence. CM Punk is an evil man, and he has been since the Hardy days. There's no way he's just going to ride off into the sunset as a babyface. And I think that just makes this angle all the more worth watching.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



TankOfRate said:


> My thoughts exactly. Remember when Wade Barrett called him "manipulative"? Punk's preaching about honesty? Him blaming the people cheering for him as a part of the reason for his departure? Him leading two stables based on "faith"?
> 
> The guy is basically a cult leader. He's not a good guy, he just wants people to follow him, listen to him and pretty much justify his existence. CM Punk is an evil man, and he has been since the Hardy days. There's no way he's just going to ride off into the sunset as a babyface. And I think that just makes this angle all the more worth watching.


With that said, I don't think he'll be an out-and-out heel either, which is what makes this great. Punk, Cena and Triple H are all portraying characters that are neither face nor heel.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Why did they change Punk's music?*



MMN said:


> With that said, I don't think he'll be an out-and-out heel either, which is what makes this great. Punk, Cena and Triple H are all portraying characters that are neither face nor heel.


Exactly. What's so great about the characters now is that none of them are exactly black and white. And I like that. Wrestling doesn't have to be dumbed down to be accessible. I'm bored of simple, black and white characters and angles. It's slowly becoming more fun now.


----------



## Aficionado

Did anyone else see Punk do the weather yesterday morning in Indy? Interview first, weather at 5:16.






"That's the weather. I'm CM Punk and you're not."

Sorry if this was posted already.

Edit: Just noticed Amber B beat me to it yesterday.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I like the theme song a lot, but the are playing out way to much. They should calm down. To me, it doesn't seem like a song that should be played so much. But it was just one night so, meh.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

doyousee? said:


> Did anyone else see Punk do the weather yesterday morning in Indy? Interview first, weather at 5:16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "That's the weather. I'm CM Punk and you're not."
> 
> Sorry if this was posted already.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed Amber B beat me to it yesterday.


LOL! Love it


----------



## mblonde09

EuropaEndlos said:


> This!
> 
> This Fire Burns sucks... *Crappy nu-metal like garbage*... Aside from the sweet guitar intro, once the guy starts puking into the microphone I lose interest. Christians crappy screamo song is trash too...
> 
> I'm a big supporter of songs like Ass Man, The Rocks theme, even Val Venis' old theme with the Hello Ladies beats most of these themes today...
> 
> Cenas definitely plays well to his character, and Punks does now. Now let's fix half the roster, what happened to Jim Johnston? Guy used to come up with the best shit, but then again wrestlers also used to have great gimmicks / charisma...


Killswitch Engage are nothing like nu-metal. Anyway, I wouldn't have minded if they'd kept the opening riff from TFB, and then launched into COP.


----------



## mblonde09

I wouldn't have minded if they'd kept the opening riff from TFB,and then launched into COP.

Apologies for double post - delete please.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

mblonde09 said:


> Killswitch Engage are nothing like nu-metal.


metalcore, whatever you wanna call em, definitely nothing too special... Tons of bands like 'em!


----------



## Brye

This Fire Burns was definitely good for him when he debuted but it was time for a change and Cult of Personality fits him perfectly. Not only do the lyrics work great with him but it sounds great as an entrance theme too.

Still endless possibilities as to what this can lead to.


----------



## pagi

This storyline has lost all momentum and is now just another PG era feud.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

What is a PG era feud?


----------



## Brye

What exactly is the big deal with PG? The blood factor doesn't really matter other than it not being in some of the more hardcore gimmick matches. Less profanity hasn't been a problem. No outrageous over the line storylines that weren't that great anyway. A little bit of extra corniness but I wouldn't say much more than in '06 well before the 'era'.


----------



## kokepepsi

a shitty one that does not draw


----------



## pagi

Winning™ said:


> What is a PG era feud?


Boring


----------



## pagi

Brye said:


> What exactly is the big deal with PG? The blood factor doesn't really matter other than it not being in some of the more hardcore gimmick matches. Less profanity hasn't been a problem. No outrageous over the line storylines that weren't that great anyway. A little bit of extra corniness but I wouldn't say much more than in '06 well before the 'era'.


I'm not talking about the PG rating itself, I'm talking about this era. This era has been filled with nothing but boring and uninteresting storylines, this one is going to end up no different.


----------



## Brye

pagi said:


> I'm not talking about the PG rating itself, I'm talking about this era. This era has been filled with nothing but boring and uninteresting storylines, this one is going to end up no different.


Disagreed. We've had Punk/Hardy, HBK/Jericho, Batista/Cena, Orton/HHH and two HBK/Taker storylines. There's more than that and there's plenty good to come from the last 3 years.


----------



## buffalochipster

Brye said:


> What exactly is the big deal with PG? The blood factor doesn't really matter other than it not being in some of the more hardcore gimmick matches. Less profanity hasn't been a problem. No outrageous over the line storylines that weren't that great anyway. A little bit of extra corniness but I wouldn't say much more than in '06 well before the 'era'.


agree, i think blood could be used on rare occasions, to put over how physical a feud is. Less profanity makes it better when the occasional "ass" "bitch" etc. gets used. Do wish it was less corny, but hopefully we are moving there.


----------



## Brye

buffalochipster said:


> agree, i think blood could be used on rare occasions, to put over how physical a feud is. Less profanity makes it better when the occasional "ass" "bitch" etc. gets used. Do wish it was less corny, but hopefully we are moving there.


Agreed, there's definitely a place for a little blood but mostly on PPVs which don't even need to be rated PG. I think HIACs, I Quit, LMS and no holds barred matches should be allowed to have a little, or if a feud is really intense.


----------



## mpredrox

I think everyone needs to chill out and see where it goes. So what Cena got a bigger pop than Punk. I don't get why people are making such a big deal about it


----------



## Therapy

mpredrox said:


> I think everyone needs to chill out and see where it goes. So what Cena got a bigger pop than Punk. I don't get why people are making such a big deal about it


Yup. Punk is a baby in the mega push to main event status role. No one instantly gets over when thrown in that spotlight. Some fail because they simply weren't ready. Swagger, Riley just to name a few. It was more than obvious those guys and many others weren't ready for that even to the dumbest of fans. Punk has it. The casuals, smarks, and whoever else have been deprived of a legit interesting main event scene involving someone new in ages. Austin wasn't selling out arenas the day after his KOTR speech. It took a decent year building that character on TV.


----------



## Old_Skool

This has probably already been posted, CM Punk on a 'morning show' doing the weather, pretty funny.http://www.fox59.com/videobeta/4f68ae8e-f3d1-49b2-ab44-3bda58013fcd/Entertainment/WWE-Superstar-CM-Punk
_
"..that's the weather, i'm CM Punk and your'e not."
_:lmao


----------



## varney

first off the weather video has been posted like 18 times, and chevy chase used the line "i'm chevy chase and you're not" - punk doing it isn't funny


----------



## SHIRLEY

Living Colour should play at Summerslam


----------



## Blaze11

:lmao  CM Punk nice interview + he's doing the weather!


----------



## MKC

Cult of personality was an awesome choice to follow kilswitch!


----------



## kokepepsi

mpredrox said:


> I think everyone needs to chill out and see where it goes. So what Cena got a bigger pop than Punk. I don't get why people are making such a big deal about it


it makes punk look like a bitch that is overrated(what I assume a 12 year old is thinking)


----------



## Carlito1

punk should definitley destroy the belt and introduce a new one before summerslam


----------



## sbuch

This angle has intrigued me back into the WWE in a way that hasn't been done in YEARS. I just watched the promo from Raw with Punk and Triple H this past week, and the way Punk was pushing Triple H really reminds me of how DX would push the authority back in 96/97. The irony kills me how Punk is new the rebel and Triple H is the suit, and that alone has me extremely interested.

However, I find the kid in me wanting Triple H to BURY THE HELL OUT OF PUNK since I was a DX/HHH fanboy from 96-03. Punk is awesome, but I just wanted to see The Game pedigree Punk and put him in his place. Hope it happens soon and I'll keep watching till it does!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

sbuch said:


> However, I find the kid in me wanting Triple H to BURY THE HELL OUT OF PUNK since I was a DX/HHH fanboy from 96-03. Punk is awesome, but I just wanted to see The Game pedigree Punk and put him in his place. Hope it happens soon and I'll keep watching till it does!


Oh yeah, brilliant idea there. He's already halfway there anyway after telling Cena and Punk that they were acting like little children, and generally putting himself over everybody in that segment. Last time I checked, Triple H isn't in the WWE title match they're building to at SummerSlam. He's not even an active wrestler. He doesn't need to be burying anybody.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

I've seen so much HHH hate since monday night raw.

Will those people still be hating HHH when he shoots CM punk into the elite level by losing clean to him? Yes, cena will get the title back at summerslam, but a feud with HHH that results in CM punk going over means much more.

Just my thoughts on how I see it playing out, hopefully it doesn't end up with HHH ego tripping CM punk.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Oh yeah, brilliant idea there. He's already halfway there anyway after telling Cena and Punk that they were acting like little children, and generally putting himself over everybody in that segment. Last time I checked, Triple H isn't in the WWE title match they're building to at SummerSlam. He's not even an active wrestler. He doesn't need to be burying anybody.


This... although in all fairness, Punk got HHH good in that first segment, and the Cena/Punk/HHH segment at the end of the show, HHH really didn't say anything that bad. He took a bit of shine off the whole Punk/Cena angle, but he didn't bury either guy.



> I've seen so much HHH hate since monday night raw.
> 
> Will those people still be hating HHH when he shoots CM punk into the elite level by losing clean to him? Yes, cena will get the title back at summerslam, but a feud with HHH that results in CM punk going over means much more.
> 
> Just my thoughts on how I see it playing out, hopefully it doesn't end up in a HHH burial.


I don't know. Going over the top face of the company for the last 6 years cleanly vs. Going over a top guy, who's not as big as the other, who's barely wrestled the last year and a half, and probably won't wrestle at all until WM if he does...

...Punk going over Cena cleanly would be much much bigger than going over HHH. Besides Punk beating Cena though or Punk ending the streak, HHH is the best option for giving him an extra nudge up though. 

Just something I've noticed, recently especially, people who seem to not like HHH hate on him way too much, and people who like him praise him way too much/give him too much credit for things (even for normal mark standards). There will never be a balance with him.


----------



## Starbuck

^^^^ Completely underestimating what a win over HHH would do for Punk as usual I see. Punk already went over Cena clean and guess what? He isn't at _that_ level yet. Like you said, barring breaking the Streak, going over Trips and especially at Mania will cement him as legit and that simply can't be argued against because it's a fact.



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Oh yeah, brilliant idea there. He's already halfway there anyway after telling Cena and Punk that they were acting like little children, and generally putting himself over everybody in that segment. Last time I checked, Triple H isn't in the WWE title match they're building to at SummerSlam. He's not even an active wrestler. He doesn't need to be burying anybody.


:lmao at Trips burying anybody on Raw. I just.... I don't even know what to say to this shit anymore.


----------



## Therapy

One thing that was sorta looked over last night.. Trips was sort of in an odd cliqy sorta way complimenting Punk. Calling him Smug, Egotiscal, too much stock in himself etc. The way he said it was in a non-burying way.. It, in my eyes more of a "You remind me of us back in our up and coming days". Trips tried HARD to be his normal heel intimidating self but at times he couldn't hide the smile behind his "I R SRS AND MAD COO" face.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Starbuck said:


> :lmao at Trips burying anybody on Raw. I just.... I don't even know what to say to this shit anymore.


Did I say he buried anybody? No. Did he make Cena and Punk look silly? Yes.

Perhaps if you don't know what to say, you shouldn't.


----------



## Starbuck

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Did I say he buried anybody? No. Did he make Cena and Punk look silly? Yes.
> 
> Perhaps if you don't know what to say, you shouldn't.


He made them look silly? Where are you even getting this from? He stopped them arguing and therefore made them look silly? Of all the things that happened on Raw and this is what you're yapping about? I guess we should all go back and start yapping because Cena made Vince and Punk look silly by calling them children while they were arguing? Oh yeah, that's right, nobody remembers that at all because it isn't relevant at all.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Starbuck said:


> ^^^^ Completely underestimating what a win over HHH would do for Punk as usual I see. Punk already went over Cena clean and guess what? He isn't at _that_ level yet. Like you said, barring breaking the Streak, going over Trips and especially at Mania will cement him as legit and that simply can't be argued against because it's a fact.


^^^Completely overestimating what a win over HHH would do for Punk as usual I see, and actually this is what I was talking about in the last sentence of my last post. Plus Punk is already cemented, going over HHH is the icing on the cake. However a win over Cena again, proving the first time wasn't a fluke would put him above Cena and as the man, something HHH putting him over won't do.

Besides that, I really have nothing to add that I didn't type last night.


----------



## Amber B

Hate to say it but I still think HHH won in the opening segment. Punk relied way too much on all of the things we complain about on the internet pertaining to HHH on a daily basis. It felt as if HHH went to Punk's core while Punk went to the "No, you!" argument.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Amber B said:


> Hate to say it but I still think HHH won in the opening segment. Punk relied way too much on all of the things we complain about on the internet pertaining to HHH on a daily basis. It felt as if HHH went to Punk's core while Punk went to the "No, you!" argument.


That's interesting, I actually felt it was the complete other way around. While HHH was trying to push Punk as the person at fault entirely for leaving originally and his selfish reasons, Punk took the whole "HHH burying people due to being married to Stephanie" to a whole new level. I mean it's been mentioned before in quick little jabs, but Punk took the knife and shoved it right into HHH's stomach.

Although you may be right when it came to HHH saying Punk was overrated, had a big ego, etc., all Punk did was dish it back at HHH, but in that case they kind of just neutralized each other.

Though I need to watch the promo again to get a clear grasp on everything that was said. This is just my initial opinion from last night.


----------



## Grass420

What I like about wrestling is that wrestlers do compete to get the top spot. They try to win over the respect of the fans and try to bury other people.
I think Triple H was just trying really hard to make sure CM Punk doesn't go over him. which i think it did resonate with the audience as towards the end of the show it, as much as I hate it, the fans were slightly more for Cena, more than they were at the beginning of the show.


----------



## ultimatekrang

i think the promo was pretty equal..

what triple H said about what he thought of punk DOES apply exactly to triple H.

triple h ended up just threatening punk physically but punk got right in his face. punk came off as badass for just bringing it to triple H like nobody has before and triple H defended himself well. 
dont need to even mention people in the past, cena later on in the show backed down from triple H and looked like a real pussy.

nobody really came out the winner but i think that was the point. it was just a great, compelling segment. the part later on in the show did the damage cus triple h outpopped both cena and punk, and the belt raising segment was just cheesey and not that good. the moronic crowd didnt help either.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Too lazy so I'll just post it here:



> The Punk/HHH interaction was spot on. Like I said last wekk, I wanted to see somewhat similarities of Austin/Vince in the early stages with Vince not wanting to fight Austin and to adide by the rules set for him with Austin blowing him off and raising hell. That was near perfect with HHH and Punk. They could slowly and easily build this up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## TJTheGr81

ultimatekrang said:


> i think the promo was pretty equal..
> 
> what triple H said about what he thought of punk DOES apply exactly to triple H.
> 
> triple h ended up just threatening punk physically but punk got right in his face. punk came off as badass for just bringing it to triple H like nobody has before and triple H defended himself well.
> dont need to even mention people in the past, cena later on in the show backed down from triple H and looked like a real pussy.
> 
> nobody really came out the winner but i think that was the point. it was just a great, compelling segment. the part later on in the show did the damage cus triple h outpopped both cena and punk, and the belt raising segment was just cheesey and not that good. the moronic crowd didnt help either.


Agreed. This promo wasn't "won" by anyone. Punk and HHH fed off of each other extremely well and towed the line between face and heel perfectly. They both made the segment work well.


----------



## Therapy

Colt Cabana worked a dark match tonight.


----------



## phan85

I enjoyed the segment between HHH and Punk. Hope it has the same energy that made Austin/Vince so great.


----------



## NIQQ

would be great to see HHH and see Cena form an alliance against Punk somewhere down the line


..but it wont happen


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I was watching the ROH v. CZW arc years ago and my brain oozed with joy if Punk, playing Chris Hero, (along with Cabana, Kings of Wrestling, Gallows, a newly turned Daniel Bryan) just invaded RAW after being shunned and started dominating everybody (heel and face), including Cena and then you would put either HHH in place of Joe or a newly turned Miz as Punk's foil.

Here's the video:


----------



## Cena92

i have a feeling chris jericho is gonna be in the mix cm punk says he is " the best in the world " and jericho before said " iam the best in the world at what i do " possibility ...thoughts anyone ?


----------



## kamatose

My biggest beef with the whole thing was that noone's really playing the role of a goddamn heel. Triple H should be, as he's the new boss. It'd make a lot more sense, plus fans wouldn't be confused who to cheer or boo for. WWE needs to give reasons to cheer or boo. Last night was a perfect opportunity to go somewhere with promos instead of having all three give face promos for fans cheers.


----------



## sbuch

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Oh yeah, brilliant idea there. He's already halfway there anyway after telling Cena and Punk that they were acting like little children, and generally putting himself over everybody in that segment. Last time I checked, Triple H isn't in the WWE title match they're building to at SummerSlam. He's not even an active wrestler. He doesn't need to be burying anybody.


I didn't say it was an idea I was just saying it because I have always been a Triple H fan I wanted to see that happen. Obviously Punk needs to go over Triple H if they do face off


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

HHH isn't going to just turn heel overnight after just being the boss. There will be subtle hints on his true intentions which, in fact, will cause the slow heel turn.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

^^^^Read Winning's post to get what I'm saying if you want a shortened version.



kamatose said:


> My biggest beef with the whole thing was that noone's really playing the role of a goddamn heel. Triple H should be, as he's the new boss. It'd make a lot more sense, plus fans wouldn't be confused who to cheer or boo for. WWE needs to give reasons to cheer or boo. Last night was a perfect opportunity to go somewhere with promos instead of having all three give face promos for fans cheers.


I never thought about it, but you may be onto something... granted I think they should make it a slow turn for HHH, because if you just turn HHH heel in a snap, the fans will probably still cheer him. They need to make him transition from the face, good guy boss to the evil boss figurehead just like Vince was before they go turning him heel, and it has to feel organic, and not something that just happens at the snap of his fingers. We saw a bit of heelish behavior from HHH when he raised his voice in that first promo, and then backing away from fighting CM Punk. 

Now there's the beauty of it, fans can look at it as HHH just backing away because he's an authority figure now and wants to follow those rules he mentioned in place, or they can see it as him just chickening out of fighting CM Punk. If they do stuff like this over the next few months, blurring the lines between him being a face and heel, slowly changing him to becoming more evil in his decisions, the fans will begin to turn on him and eventually, HHH will just beat the hell out of Punk from a sneak attack or something, or maybe after he wrestles a long match, or hell, if they can stretch it out to the Elimination Chamber PPV and have Punk survive, followed by HHH coming out and beating the shit out of Punk, then abusing his power and declaring himself the number 1 contender for the WWE Title, he would get a lot of heat from the crowd for his actions, and of course get heat from the IWC because he "buried" Punk.


----------



## ROH88

I have to admit after the reaction that both men got at the end of raw. I am worried that Punk might be buried. Was it just the Indy crowd and the Cena crowd was on fire that night? Or is Cena really that over besides the Chicago crowd?


----------



## cdh409

I agree, Punk should NOT be a tweener. He's much more effective as a heel. And god forbid if Punk goes face, his character is screwed.


----------



## Ray

ROH88 said:


> I have to admit after the reaction that both men got at the end of raw. I am worried that Punk might be buried. Was it just the Indy crowd and the Cena crowd was on fire that night? Or is Cena really that over besides the Chicago crowd?


There HAD to be something up with that crowd. I swear to god they were all drunk or something. Punk got a loud pop when he entered the first time and he was hot throughout his promo with Triple H. And then when CENA was mentioned between the two, most of the crowd was booing him like no tomorrow.

All of a sudden, when Cena comes out the end of the night, the crowd ERUPTS. I hope Punk isn't buried just because WWE takes note of this one crowd. The crowd last week in Hampton was definitely pro-Punk. Indianapolis just happened to be pro-Cena. Let's just hope next weeks crowd is pro-Punk.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

I'd rather see Punk become huge by himself and not start another stable. Stables fail in the WWE.


----------



## L3G3NDK1LLER

Hey guys newbie here, I wanted to speak out about this whole thing because I have read a lot of stuff and just need it to get out.

A life long fan of wrestling growing up on the attitude era, I left the WWE scene right as CM Punk entered. I just was sick of it. But thanks to CM Punk, I am back. He has brought interest back, and brought what I loved about wrestling back. He has also made my friends who mocked me for liking WWE back in the day love wrestling, which is ridiculous. 

Now I was in Indy for RAW, and let me tell you, the pop Cena gets is about 96% children, 2% Moms, and the rest Men who for some reason love Super Cena. Cm Punks cheers are adults who realize how stupid this Cena being upstoppable crap is. If you listen to MITB and various other events, notice how high pitched Cenas cheers are compared to Punks. Cena really is only the childrens champ. And reading that Cena gets better pops than Punk to me is silly because WWE shoots for the childrens attention these days, and thats what they get. Its hard to find an adult male wearing a Cena shirt. 

I also was at SmackDown in KY tonight, and there were a lot more Punk fans in attendence. Sorry for ranting guys lol


----------



## evoked21

If they bury Punk.. not only those who bought his Tee will riot, but also the show will receive a sudden plunge. Who's the next closest to Punk...? Rey again? The thought of Cena with anyone else other than Punk is poor enough. Punk should and will not be buried. His extraordinary mic skills is entertaining anywhere even if he is not going for the championship.

Don't over react to some or just one crowd reaction... some IWC are so whiny it scares kittens.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

How is Punk being burried? The fuck?


----------



## ROH88

psx71 said:


> There HAD to be something up with that crowd. I swear to god they were all drunk or something. Punk got a loud pop when he entered the first time and he was hot throughout his promo with Triple H. And then when CENA was mentioned between the two, most of the crowd was booing him like no tomorrow.
> 
> All of a sudden, when Cena comes out the end of the night, the crowd ERUPTS. I hope Punk isn't buried just because WWE takes note of this one crowd. The crowd last week in Hampton was definitely pro-Punk. Indianapolis just happened to be pro-Cena. Let's just hope next weeks crowd is pro-Punk.


Ok that makes me feel better. I hope that the next crowd for the next raw is more pro-Punk.


----------



## Pillzmayn

Winning™;10076249 said:


> How is Punk being burried? The fuck?


Because they see Cena getting the bigger reaction so since the WWE is dumb they will say "Cena is the man we have to keep him champ again and punk is just a flavor of the month" and they will stop his push.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Pillzmayn said:


> Because they see Cena getting the bigger reaction so since the WWE is dumb they will say "Cena is the man we have to keep him champ again and punk is just a flavor of the month" and they will stop his push.


But that shouldn't warrant a label such as burried. Cena is the face of the company and people shouldn't be expecting Punk to be more over than him overnight. I don't think Punk would stay for this program and not have his certain suggestions be ignored as opposed to WWE creative's.


----------



## Rustee

Wtf was that at the end of raw when they kept switching between the two themes. So cheesy and cringeworthy.


----------



## The Ice King

Where are they next week anyways?


----------



## Therapy

San Jose


----------



## Kenny

:lmao this thread is hilarious with everyone's theories. you're all turning into mini pyro's


----------



## Heel

King Kenny said:


> :lmao this thread is hilarious with everyone's theories. you're all turning into mini pyro's


His bullshit is rubbing off on everyone again. Soon they'll all have Iron Maiden sigs.


----------



## Kenny

or mass effect names. 

People over reacting AFTER 2 weeks of Punk being back. chill out and see what happens.


----------



## Heel

King Kenny said:


> or mass effect names.
> 
> People over reacting AFTER 2 weeks of Punk being back. chill out and see what happens.


People need to realise that this is all part of a bigger picture that they're too simple to understand.

:side:


----------



## Kenny

I do wonder what these people would think if they were being fed Cena/Del Rio now?

Del Rio: It is my DESTINYYYYYYYYYY to win WWE TITLE. 

Cena: some boring pg kiddy shit.

Cena/Punk is the best thing to happen for a long time, and people need to calm down and just see where it goes.

The bigger picture will involve Jericho, as he was the first undisputed champion. 8*D


----------



## DesolationRow

While cheesy as all hell, I couldn't help but get the impression based on WWE openly comparing Cena and Punk's pops to one another with their respective themes playing in a kind of symbolic battle of popularity, that WWE has officially anointed Punk as one of the top guys in the company for the rest of his career now. His merchandise is flying off the stands and is on back order at wwe.com (damn, won't get my shirt for a month!) and he's getting substantial notice from the mainstream. The current heirarchy is, in my opinion, Cena; Punk; Miz; Orton. (Rey's just underneath, and I'm not counting Taker and Trips as the two part-timers.) Yes, Punk and Miz have both leap-frogged Orton since January of this year, based on their merchandise numbers and mainstream appeal. There's more to indicate that Punk and Miz have very solid, largely untapped abilities to draw, something Orton has never managed to do as a singular entity on his own at the top. 

Anyway, it was an exciting moment, despite the cheese factor, which I got over pretty quickly. I'm thinking the Bay Area and LA will be significantly more pro-Punk, anti-Cena, looking forward to being in the crowds in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Kenny

The show ended with CM Punk's theme. 8*D


----------



## Xapury

Help!

I was lurkin Cm punk old blog and i founded this guy...










Can someone tell me what the hell is that thing!?:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Starbuck

EBboy™ said:


> ^^^Completely overestimating what a win over HHH would do for Punk as usual I see, and actually this is what I was talking about in the last sentence of my last post. Plus Punk is already cemented, going over HHH is the icing on the cake. However a win over Cena again, proving the first time wasn't a fluke would put him above Cena and as the man, something HHH putting him over won't do.
> 
> Besides that, I really have nothing to add that I didn't type last night.


He's hardly already cemented lol. I don't see anybody calling Punk a made man yet but you. They both tie into each other. If Punk feuds with Cena, wins and then doesn't work with HHH he's going nowhere fast because everybody else on Raw is below him. But if Punk were to skip Cena and start feuding with HHH the only place he has to go is up. Combine the two and everything is in place for him to be put over huge by Cena again and then cemented at the top by HHH.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

King Kenny said:


> I do wonder what these people would think if they were being fed Cena/Del Rio now?
> 
> Del Rio: It is my DESTINYYYYYYYYYY to win WWE TITLE.
> 
> Cena: some boring pg kiddy shit.
> 
> Cena/Punk is the best thing to happen for a long time, and people need to calm down and just see where it goes.
> 
> The bigger picture will involve Jericho, as he was the first undisputed champion. 8*D


3.3 ratings for past few weeks say FUCK YOU.

go and masturbate on punk's exposing business promos.. i know you wank a lot with those promos.. don't you. 

best thing happen in a long time.. it has so much effect on general public that it has drawn <3.5 ratings ever since the angle began..

only two type of people give a rat ass about these kind of exposing angles.. indy marks like you and mark for themselves like punk..

and third one.. wankers...


----------



## JimmyWangYang

Alberto del Rio said:


> 3.3 ratings for past few weeks say FUCK YOU.
> 
> go and masturbate on punk's exposing business promos.. i know you wank a lot with those promos.. don't you.
> 
> best thing happen in a long time.. it has so much effect on general public that it has drawn <3.5 ratings ever since the angle began..
> 
> only two type of people give a rat ass about these kind of exposing angles.. indy marks like you and mark for themselves like punk..
> 
> and third one.. wankers...


Why bother coming in a thread full of CM Punk fans?


----------



## Alberto del Rio

i wanted to count how many mouths are full of his dick


----------



## JimmyWangYang

Alberto del Rio said:


> i wanted to count how many mouths are full of his dick


I really hope you get banned soon, this dick stuff is getting old.


----------



## Duke Silver

Alberto del Rio said:


> i wanted to count how many mouths are full of his dick


It's OK. Del Rio will be in the main event boring everyone to tears and killing crowds soon enough.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

World Wide said:


> It's OK. Del Rio will be in the main event boring everyone to tears and killing crowds soon enough.


like i said.. it hasn't happened.. 

talk to me when it happens.

atm.. Punk is drawing shit despite the biggest push in wwe history.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

Alberto del Rio said:


> like i said.. it hasn't happened..
> 
> talk to me when it happens.
> 
> atm.. Punk is drawing shit despite the biggest push in wwe history.


Alberto Del Rio

2011 Royal Rumble Winner
2011 MITB Winner


----------



## Alberto del Rio

didnt the same iwc praised his work vs christian in sd main events??


----------



## Falkono

What makes me laugh about this whole thing is that basically Punk is trying to be the thing that he complains about.
As time goes by what he says becomes weaker and weaker and for me personally that is why i am not on the Punk band wagon. It is just another "i am the best!" angle. But what WWE did well with it to begin with was to make you think Punk really meant those things. People actually thought he was saying those things and Vince and the guys didn't have a clue. He was told to say those things, he was not going to leave at all. It was all just a ploy to get you guys to bite and most of you did. I bet if you look back at some of your comments when it started your cringe.
They have created a guy who the internet people can get behind, the people who are tired of the same old thing. But just because he says those things does not mean that he really believes it. Over the years Vince has had this happen to him many times. Vince was always a target for agression. The same goes for HHH, how many times over the years have we seen Steph be mentioned or his ass kissing? The difference is we have not seen that kind of thing for sometime as the show stepped away from that as it went more kid friendly. So after so many years of having nothing edgey, finally someone goes over it again you have what we have now. A guy being worshipped by people on here. 

Which is fine, i like Punk. He is entertaining. But he is not the best, he is mid-card level at best. Looking at him standing beside HHH and Cena he just stood out like a saw thumb. His physique is tiny in comparison. Now there is nothing wrong with that if you make up for it with other abilities but what does he do to make up for it? Wrestling ability? Sorry but Punk is not that great a wrestler. I hate Morrison with a passion but look at his presence in the ring in comparison to say Punk, Punk is very slow and for a large part of his matches will be ground based holds. Which anybody can do. At Mitb personally i thought Cena had his best match and for large parts of it carried Punk. People defend Punk from that match by ignoring his botches which must have been a good 3 or 4. Some big ones. Would they have been so forgiving if it was Cena or Sin Cara? Doubtful.

The problem with Punk is that he has now lost that edge he had at the start of the angle. He no longer has the shock value. HHH pretty much owned him with what he said about thet reason he came back was because without the platform nobody would listen to him. He is an attention seeker etc. 
Punk has for sometime been involved in main event matches. Most recently against Cena then Orton and now back to Cena again. He has had countless chances but failed to win the titles. For someone who is the self claimed "best in the world" surely he would of won some? 

The difference now is Vince re-packaged him and all of a sudden people forget those things. Remember only recently he was the new Nexus? 
After Summerslam i see him falling away once more.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

^ Best post ever.. i love you pop.


----------



## Heel

Falkono said:


> Which is fine, i like Punk. He is entertaining. But he is not the best, he is mid-card level at best. Looking at him standing beside HHH and Cena he just stood out like a saw thumb. His physique is tiny in comparison. Now there is nothing wrong with that if you make up for it with other abilities but what does he do to make up for it? Wrestling ability? Sorry but Punk is not that great a wrestler. I hate Morrison with a passion but look at his presence in the ring in comparison to say Punk, Punk is very slow and for a large part of his matches will be ground based holds. Which anybody can do. At Mitb personally i thought Cena had his best match and for large parts of it carried Punk. People defend Punk from that match by ignoring his botches which must have been a good 3 or 4. Some big ones. Would they have been so forgiving if it was Cena or Sin Cara? Doubtful.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

TROLLING. OVERLOAD.


----------



## mblonde09

Apparently Michelle Beadle wants Punk on her podcast, and I heard them mention his name on Sportsnation, so Punk is definitely getting more mainstream attention.



Falkono said:


> What makes me laugh about this whole thing is that basically Punk is trying to be the thing that he complains about.
> As time goes by what he says becomes weaker and weaker and for me personally that is why i am not on the Punk band wagon. It is just another "i am the best!" angle. But what WWE did well with it to begin with was to make you think Punk really meant those things. People actually thought he was saying those things and Vince and the guys didn't have a clue. He was told to say those things, he was not going to leave at all. It was all just a ploy to get you guys to bite and most of you did. I bet if you look back at some of your comments when it started your cringe.
> They have created a guy who the internet people can get behind, the people who are tired of the same old thing. But just because he says those things does not mean that he really believes it. Over the years Vince has had this happen to him many times. Vince was always a target for agression. The same goes for HHH, how many times over the years have we seen Steph be mentioned or his ass kissing? The difference is we have not seen that kind of thing for sometime as the show stepped away from that as it went more kid friendly. So after so many years of having nothing edgey, finally someone goes over it again you have what we have now. A guy being worshipped by people on here.
> 
> Which is fine, i like Punk. He is entertaining. But he is not the best, *he is mid-card level at best. Looking at him standing beside HHH and Cena he just stood out like a saw thumb. His physique is tiny in comparison.* Now there is nothing wrong with that if you make up for it with other abilities but *what does he do to make up for it? Wrestling ability? Sorry but Punk is not that great a wrestler. I hate Morrison with a passion but look at his presence in the ring in comparison to say Punk, Punk is very slow and for a large part of his matches will be ground based holds. Which anybody can do.* At Mitb personally i thought Cena had his best match and for large parts of it carried Punk. People defend Punk from that match by ignoring his botches which must have been a good 3 or 4. Some big ones. Would they have been so forgiving if it was Cena or Sin Cara? Doubtful.
> 
> The problem with Punk is that he has now lost that edge he had at the start of the angle. He no longer has the shock value. HHH pretty much owned him with what he said about thet reason he came back was because without the platform nobody would listen to him. He is an attention seeker etc.
> Punk has for sometime been involved in main event matches. Most recently against Cena then Orton and now back to Cena again. He has had countless chances but failed to win the titles. For someone who is the self claimed "best in the world" surely he would of won some?
> 
> The difference now is Vince re-packaged him and all of a sudden people forget those things. Remember only recently he was the new Nexus?
> After Summerslam i see him falling away once more.


Oh dear - and it was going so well up until that paragraph. Sorry, but you have no clue. The reason Punk does so many "ground-based holds" in his matches, is because he is a WRESTLER - not a gymnast, spot-monkey like Morrison. As for Morrison having a better ring presence than Punk - well that is just laughable, because Morrison looks like a fruit. Punk's physique is irrelevant. To answer your question of what Punk does to compensate for his supposed lack of physique... he steals the show on the mic and in the ring - that's what he does.



JimmyWangYang said:


> Why bother coming in a thread full of CM Punk fans?


He thinks he's cool.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Alberto del Rio said:


> ^ Best post ever.. i love you pop.


So how does ADRs dick taste?


----------



## Sirpepsi

I think that this guy is actually Ricardo Rodriguez. ADR told him to hit the internet and be relentless in his promotion of ADR. This is all a WWE storyline.


Although I jest


----------



## Carcass

_It's said that while WWE fully recognizes how hot CM Punk is right now and realizes his long-term potential, the real focus for the payoff of RAW's top storyline will be putting Triple H over._ - Lordsofpain.net

Ugh, better just be BS, but wouldn't surprise me if it happens.


----------



## Falkono

mblonde09 said:


> Apparently Michelle Beadle wants Punk on her podcast, and I heard them mention his name on Sportsnation, so Punk is definitely getting more mainstream attention.
> 
> 
> Oh dear - and it was going so well up until that paragraph. Sorry, but you have no clue. The reason Punk does so many "ground-based holds" in his matches, is because he is a WRESTLER - not a gymnast, spot-monkey like Morrison. As for Morrison having a better ring presence than Punk - well that is just laughable, because Morrison looks like a fruit. Punk's physique is irrelevant. To answer your question of what Punk does to compensate for his supposed lack of physique... he steals the show on the mic and in the ring - that's what he does.
> .



I have no clue? What kind of attack is that?? Because you don't agree with something you think you need to throw in some insults right? What i said was not trolling, i think it is fair. If anything it seems you can't handle criticism for Punk, why is that? 

But to reply to what you said. So Punk is a "wrestler" that is why he has so many holds that are on the ground? Hate to break it to you but Punk is no "Wrestler" in the way that you mean..... Kurt Angle is a "wrestler" in the way that you mean. Punk has no "wrestling" back ground before joining LWF. No amateur championships, nothing. Swagger has ground based moves because he is a "wrestler". Does that make him better for doing those moves? Hell no.

As for the ring presence thing again i guess you must be a Punk fanboy because Morrison has ring presence with his moves. He has a mixed skills set of fast paced attacks, he can do the smash mouth style, can do the ground moves...sorry i mean "wrestling" holds and can do the high flying moves...oh sorry i mean "spot monkey". Being a Punk fan i guess you would know he used to do the crooked top turnbuckle moonsault right? I wonder if you know the reason why he no longer does it? I will give you a clue, it is in one of the botchamanias. Just because Punk does not do those moves does not make him have more presence in the ring....jesus even Cena adds different moves in now and then that normally you would not associate with him i.e the leg drop off the top rope. Feck even Kane does it sometimes!

Again for the "physique" thing do you even watch wrestling?? It means a lot! If you lack it you have to make up for it in other areas. Have you not seen Rey Mysterio? He is a midget but he makes up for it with his high flying moves. You notice him because of it. You are entertained by him when he does it. Every now and then he will try something new and people are impressed by it. The same goes for people like Evan Bourne, Sin Cara etc, they make up for lack of physique in other ways. The same can be said of the big guys like Show and Henry. Fat over-weight guys who are so slow. They make up for it with power moves. Sure they are not the greatest to watch but it makes the most out of their pysique. The best example is Shawn Michaels. A smalller guy who did not fit the 90s "wrestler" look but he made up for it with his own unique style of speed, high flying moves and ground moves, that gave him his presence. To say it is "irelivent" is laughable. 

As for the rest of what you said about Punk stealing the show i just cringed when i read that.... he got booed louder then Cena this past week on Raw, if that is "stealing the show" then cena by your definition must be the greatest of all time as he gets booed everywhere he goes!

Just accept it, not everyone thinks Punk is as great as you do. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and if you can't handle the fact that some might be different to yours then maybe you should not be on a forum at all?


----------



## Heel

Carcass said:


> _It's said that while WWE fully recognizes how hot CM Punk is right now and realizes his long-term potential, the real focus for the payoff of RAW's top storyline will be putting Triple H over._ - Lordsofpain.net
> 
> Ugh, better just be BS, but wouldn't surprise me if it happens.


Why would they need to put Triple H over? He's TRIPLE H for fuck sake. He's already over.


----------



## Old_Skool

Yeah that statement about Punk putting Trips over makes zero sense really.


----------



## ryu

I loved CM PUNK promo on RAW of AUG 1st. it was awsome the way he talked to HHH. loved it and CM PUNK has become the hot property on WWE and its fun to watch him rather then the boring CENA.......CM PUNK u ROCK


----------



## Therapy

Carcass said:


> _It's said that while WWE fully recognizes how hot CM Punk is right now and realizes his long-term potential, the real focus for the payoff of RAW's top storyline will be putting Triple H over._ - Lordsofpain.net
> 
> Ugh, better just be BS, but wouldn't surprise me if it happens.


Not really. They need HHH over as a heel boss to eventually put Punk over even more. Right now HHH isn't really over as an evil boss. He hasn't even turned in that direction yet. He's just Mr. "doing what's right for business" guy right now and it's hard for Punk or even Cena to draw much off him in promos because he's sort of neutral. 

The biggest complaint of the whole angle has been no one knows who is heel or who is face between all three of them and it's confusing.


----------



## Carcass

Therapy said:


> Not really. They need HHH over as a heel boss to eventually put Punk over even more. Right now HHH isn't really over as an evil boss. He hasn't even turned in that direction yet. He's just Mr. "doing what's right for business" guy right now and it's hard for Punk or even Cena to draw much off him in promos because he's sort of neutral.
> 
> The biggest complaint of the whole angle has been no one knows who is heel or who is face between all three of them and it's confusing.


I can't see the fans booing HHH over Cena or Punk though, unless they're in a really smark city. The only way I see the casual's booing him is if he Rock and Austin come back and he beats the crap out of them which is never gonna happen.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

Carcass said:


> _It's said that while WWE fully recognizes how hot CM Punk is right now and realizes his long-term potential, the real focus for the payoff of RAW's top storyline will be putting Triple H over._ - Lordsofpain.net
> 
> Ugh, better just be BS, but wouldn't surprise me if it happens.


why?

didn't vince screw austin to make the vince/austin feud gold?

i'm telling you when i saw punk and triple h in the ring, i told myself this will be the new austin and vince feud.


----------



## Heel

Triple H screwing Punk would be great and it would probably lead to a feud that could establish Punk as a top star. That is as long as they delay the match between the two for several months.


----------



## Starbuck

Carcass said:


> _It's said that while WWE fully recognizes how hot CM Punk is right now and realizes his long-term potential, the real focus for the payoff of RAW's top storyline will be putting Triple H over._ - Lordsofpain.net
> 
> Ugh, better just be BS, but wouldn't surprise me if it happens.


:lmao Vintage dirt sheets.

In other news, people are giving aid to places in Africa to get HHH over. Also, President Obama is trying to sort the US debt crisis to get HHH over. The crucial factor however, is the fact that HHH is already over. In fact, he so over that we don't even know what the hell we're talking about anymore. Now it's over to CM Punk and you're not for the weather.


----------



## Ray

I'd like to see this storyline develop through WrestleMania 28. Either way, this has to be a storyline where Triple H screws Punk for something major, and then Punk screws Triple H back for something major.


----------



## superspear

Starbuck said:


> :lmao Vintage dirt sheets.
> 
> In other news, people are giving aid to places in Africa to get HHH over. Also, President Obama is trying to sort the US debt crisis to get HHH over. The crucial factor however, is the fact that HHH is already over. In fact, he so over that we don't even know what the hell we're talking about anymore. Now it's over to CM Punk and you're not for the weather.


LordsofPain isnt a dirtsheet


----------



## Starbuck

superspear said:


> LordsofPain isnt a dirtsheet


Whatever. Same difference. Same BS.


----------



## superspear

Starbuck said:


> Whatever. Same difference. Same BS.


Wut


----------



## Blaze11

CM Punk vs HHH @ WM 28! 
Cena vs Rock @ WM 28!


----------



## itssoeasy23

Carcass said:


> _It's said that while WWE fully recognizes how hot CM Punk is right now and realizes his long-term potential, the real focus for the payoff of RAW's top storyline will be putting Triple H over._ - Lordsofpain.net
> 
> Ugh, better just be BS, but wouldn't surprise me if it happens.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ray

*Booker goes upto Triple H: Hunter, I'm sorry. Your gonna have to put CM Punk over.

Triple H's reaction:


----------



## Grubbs89

Blaze11 said:


> CM Punk vs HHH @ WM 28!
> Cena vs Rock @ WM 28!


I got no problem with those matches if the right guys go over.



psx71 said:


> *Booker goes upto Triple H: Hunter, I'm sorry. Your gonna have to put CM Punk over.
> 
> Triple H's reaction:


8*D lol...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

in the end, punk is just gonna get shit on.


----------



## HelmsFan42

Punk NEEDS to go over John Cena at SummerSlam and carry the WWE title into Wrestlemania. It's one of the few ways he is going to continue to stay as hot as he is. WWE has managed to get him on a roll for once and they need to get on the train.

Also, I'm disappointed Punk hasn't changed the WWE title look into something respectable.


----------



## AntMan

HelmsFan42 said:


> Punk NEEDS to go over John Cena at SummerSlam and carry the WWE title into Wrestlemania. It's one of the few ways he is going to continue to stay as hot as he is. WWE has managed to get him on a roll for once and they need to get on the train.
> 
> Also, I'm disappointed Punk hasn't changed the WWE title look into something respectable.


He hasn't yet....


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Jim Ross talks Summer Slam, the 3 man broadcast team, and CM Punk.*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Is Punk Heel or Face??


----------



## Therapy

No one knows..


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Neither.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

So he's a Tweener now


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

tweener, but will become face when he feuds with HHH and loses.


----------



## evoked21

GD said:


> tweener, but will become face when he feuds with HHH and loses.


is there a continuation to your sig?


----------



## Bighead

Anyone else see the hilarity of Cena's character threatening to walk out a few weeks ago not wanting to tarnish the legacy of the WWE title and now parading around with a fake belt?

Or better yet, the hilarity of the office (represented by Laurinaitis) backing Cena as the fake champion?


This makes no freaking sense :lmao


----------



## muzzy

yeah they are taking a strange turn here, I'd like to see this more after summerslam if punk is champion


----------



## TankOfRate

Punk puts over the Divas, Tyson Kidd, Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (again):

http://vids.wwe.com/12798/wwecom-exclusive-john-cena-and-c

The WWE letting Punk talk about talent being underutilized and all that jazz shows that they at least realize they aren't using the roster to its full potential. Hopefully the "new direction" of the WWE involves them actually committing to wrestlers who aren't Randy Orton and John Cena and using them properly. I sense good things in the future.


----------



## Therapy

I just hope it works out. For the good. I see a lot of comments here and there about how casuals don't care about any of this. Casuals may not know the out of kayfabe stuff which is good. It is new material and storylines for them besides the "You have the belt and I want it, so lets have a match at [plug next PPV].

Ultimately the casuals want someone to cheer and someone to boo. For ages that has centered around the same few people and the same stereotypical angles. Punk has a good mind for the business and I really hope they give it a honest to goodness try before deeming all the changes a failure that hopefully doesn't happen.


----------



## mblonde09

They should just make Punk a part of the creative team. Seriously.


----------



## JakeC_91

well when Punk retires, it'll be likely he'll join creative backstage.


----------



## superspear

JakeC_91 said:


> well when Punk retires, it'll be likely he'll join creative backstage.


Yeah right


----------



## EuropaEndlos

JakeC_91 said:


> well when Punk retires, it'll be likely he'll join creative backstage.


hopefully!


----------



## TheWFEffect

this is so going to happen.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

punk really like ziggler, good ... so do i -- both on the mic and in the ring


----------



## Xander45

I've been off work sick today so in my bored state ended up making this for some reason,


----------



## TJTheGr81

TheWFEffect said:


> this is so going to happen.


I'd mark. Especially for two things: somehow winning the X-Division Title, and wearing the Tag Team Pennies as kneepads :lmao


----------



## CC91

full version


I dont know if its already been posted, as it is 2 days old


----------



## nemesisdivina

CC91 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Punk is just gold :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Absolute

CC91 said:


>


_"Oh look at that! 107. That's not good!"

Fucking gold, man._


----------



## EuropaEndlos

TheWFEffect said:


> this is so going to happen.


this is awesome


----------



## Xander45

Xander45 said:


> I've been off work sick today so in my bored state ended up making this for some reason,


 That took me quite a while trying to line up the pops, skip to 1.20 and then watch it from then.


----------



## MysticRVD

Someone has already done the same video with the switching of theme songs. Would've been good to hear that song but CoP fits him much better as a character


----------



## evoked21

Xander45 said:


> That took me quite a while trying to line up the pops, skip to 1.20 and then watch it from then.


don't quite get the lyrics... the feeling is great, but sometimes the song has to have some meaning to the character. TFB & COP is spot on for that.

it does feel like a powerful entrance where Punk could revel in it, and the fans picking up significant parts of the lyrics to "sing/chant" along. 

maybe useful someday if Punk become a god-mode punkster, untouchable and invincible.


----------



## Ray

Anyone think Punk is getting a bit too cocky and arrogant? I've been getting that feeling ever since he returned to RAW. For example, when he returned, if you see the off air clip after he returns on WWE.com, you can hear him say something along the lines of "You need some CM Punk merchandise up in here Hampton!". For whatever reason, I didn't like that. And again, when he was doing the weather on FOX, just in the middle of nowhere he says "You can buy my T-Shirt at WWEShop.com". 

The way he walks to the ring, the way he shows off his belt, it just feels wierd coming from him. I don't know. Maybe that's just me but I didn't like that coming from him. Not only does that go against what made him popular in the first place, but it shows a bit of arrogance in him. 

Anyone else get a bit of the same feeling? Like he's trying a bit too hard to be something he's not?


----------



## Xander45

MysticRVD said:


> Someone has already done the same video with the switching of theme songs. Would've been good to hear that song but CoP fits him much better as a character


That makes sense, i am a few weeks late with it!


----------



## buffalochipster

psx71 said:


> Anyone think Punk is getting a bit too cocky and arrogant? I've been getting that feeling ever since he returned to RAW. For example, when he returned, if you see the off air clip after he returns on WWE.com, you can hear him say something along the lines of "You need some CM Punk merchandise up in here Hampton!". For whatever reason, I didn't like that. And again, when he was doing the weather on FOX, just in the middle of nowhere he says "You can buy my T-Shirt at WWEShop.com".
> 
> The way he walks to the ring, the way he shows off his belt, it just feels wierd coming from him. I don't know. Maybe that's just me but I didn't like that coming from him. Not only does that go against what made him popular in the first place, but it shows a bit of arrogance in him.
> 
> Anyone else get a bit of the same feeling? Like he's trying a bit too hard to be something he's not?


I think he has the right to be a lil bit cocky, its part of his character. The "I'm the best, and I dont give a fu** what you think" attitude


----------



## The Ice King

buffalochipster said:


> I think he has the right to be a lil bit cocky, its part of his character. The "I'm the best, and I dont give a fu** what you think" attitude


Yep yep, this.


----------



## SimbaTGO

CM Punk has revived my love to the WWE.

And for that i am very thankful to him.

Thank you CM Punk. 


There are just some things that bothers me right now.
And that is, that CM Punk needs a face turn and the appreciation of every member of the wwe universe, for that what he has done, unfortunately it is not like this right now. 

He is the savior of the company.


----------



## Starbuck

psx71 said:


> Anyone think Punk is getting a bit too cocky and arrogant? I've been getting that feeling ever since he returned to RAW. For example, when he returned, if you see the off air clip after he returns on WWE.com, you can hear him say something along the lines of "You need some CM Punk merchandise up in here Hampton!". For whatever reason, I didn't like that. And again, when he was doing the weather on FOX, just in the middle of nowhere he says "You can buy my T-Shirt at WWEShop.com".
> 
> The way he walks to the ring, the way he shows off his belt, it just feels wierd coming from him. I don't know. Maybe that's just me but I didn't like that coming from him. Not only does that go against what made him popular in the first place, but it shows a bit of arrogance in him.
> 
> Anyone else get a bit of the same feeling? Like he's trying a bit too hard to be something he's not?


While I'm loving what he's doing right now, there is a small part of me that can't help but scoff at the way he gets on some times lol. I actually think that he needs to be careful with that because while it's alright to be cocky and should be expected given his character, he does it in such a way that could make people dislike him if you know what I'm saying. I mean Rock was cocky but he did it in a funny way. HHH was cocky but he did it in a badass way. Punk is being cocky but he's doing it in an arrogant way if that makes sense at all lol. 

I also think he's starting to pander a little but it's nothing major. He is acting like a face now.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

SimbaTGO said:


> CM Punk has revived my love to the WWE.
> 
> And for that i am very thankful to him.
> 
> Thank you CM Punk.
> 
> 
> There are just some things that bothers me right now.
> And that is, that CM Punk needs a face turn and the appreciation of every member of the wwe universe, for that what he has done, unfortunately it is not like this right now.
> 
> He is the savior of the company.



did he revive your love for dicks.. you seem to have strange fascintaion for overrated dicks.

anyway the angle is falling down fast like a x pac dildos on chyna's anus.. 

3.3? for last 6 weeks?

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## FreakyZo

Starbuck said:


> While I'm loving what he's doing right now, there is a small part of me that can't help but scoff at the way he gets on some times lol. I actually think that he needs to be careful with that because while it's alright to be cocky and should be expected given his character, he does it in such a way that could make people dislike him if you know what I'm saying. I mean Rock was cocky but he did it in a funny way. HHH was cocky but he did it in a badass way. Punk is being cocky but he's doing it in an arrogant way if that makes sense at all lol.
> 
> I also think he's starting to pander a little but it's nothing major. He is acting like a face now.


It's all part of his character development right now. He's on top of the world, and he knows it and he is NOT going to be humble about. He's still a tweener also, a little pandering here and there, but still very smug as HHH said.

Once this stage stops, and HHH finally shows his true intentions and feelings for Punk, you're going to see, a vengeful, still cocky, but not as smug Punk, which is going to put him over more along with HHH


----------



## Deacon of Demons

I think Punk should has a segment with The Miz and Alex Riley and do this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVZu0AR-sX0&feature=related


----------



## EuropaEndlos

psx71 said:


> Anyone think Punk is getting a bit too cocky and arrogant? I've been getting that feeling ever since he returned to RAW. For example, when he returned, if you see the off air clip after he returns on WWE.com, you can hear him say something along the lines of "You need some CM Punk merchandise up in here Hampton!". For whatever reason, I didn't like that. And again, when he was doing the weather on FOX, just in the middle of nowhere he says "You can buy my T-Shirt at WWEShop.com".
> 
> The way he walks to the ring, the way he shows off his belt, it just feels wierd coming from him. I don't know. Maybe that's just me but I didn't like that coming from him. Not only does that go against what made him popular in the first place, but it shows a bit of arrogance in him.
> 
> Anyone else get a bit of the same feeling? Like he's trying a bit too hard to be something he's not?


I thought the Hampton thing was more of a "You all have the old CM Punk shirts, you need to get these new ones up in here!" kind of a thing...

The weather thing was pretty funny... Just some advertising and I mean who doesn't want to sell more merchandise? Doesn't Punk get a nice cut from it?


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Deacon of Demons said:


> I think Punk should has a segment with The Miz and Alex Riley and do this:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVZu0AR-sX0&feature=related


This was fucking gold hahaha, at least they were having fun! That's what it's all about yeah?


----------



## Artemecion

Deacon of Demons said:


> I think Punk should has a segment with The Miz and Alex


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Emobacca

Just bought a female non-wrestling fan who is infatuated with Punk this poster;

http://www.idposter.com/CM_Punk/99193_CM_Punk_poster.html

That should make her moist, right?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

> _Due to overwhelming demand, the release date of the CM Punk "Best in the World" shirt has been pushed back until 8/10. Orders will be processed in the order they were received._


From WWE's FB, so that's good news for WWE and Punk.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Edit, double post.


----------



## Xapury

Great news,Punk needs to go over Cena in Summerslam...is their chance to make him a top face...


----------



## Therapy

Punks shirt is now the #2 top seller shopp. He just moved past The Rock.


----------



## Starbuck

Therapy said:


> Punks shirt is now the #2 top seller shopp. He just moved past The Rock.


Ryder's shirts outsold Rock's at a recent show too.


----------



## Therapy

Starbuck said:


> Ryder's shirts outsold Rock's at a recent show too.


 Yeah but this is WWE shopzone. Pretty big deal that he is #2 in shirt sales.


----------



## TankOfRate

Punk and Ryder outselling The Rock? Where are the trolls saying Rocky is a useless jobber who should be in TNA?


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> From WWE's FB, so that's good news for WWE and Punk.


Glad I picked up one at the Indianapolis show. Awesome shirt.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The news just keeps coming for Punk. I'm convinced he's a bigger star than Orton and Miz right now.


----------



## Th3DashingOne

Just wondering, how do people know the best selling items on WWEshop?


----------



## Starbuck

Therapy said:


> Yeah but this is WWE shopzone. Pretty big deal that he is #2 in shirt sales.


I was just saying lol.


----------



## Th3DashingOne

Winning™ said:


> The news just keeps coming for Punk. I'm convinced he's a bigger star than Orton and Miz right now.


No offense but what redeeming quality's do you see in devon? lol


----------



## Therapy

Starbuck said:


> I was just saying lol.


 I know.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Th3DashingOne said:


> No offense but what redeeming quality's do you see in devon? lol


If you have to ask that question, you're missing out.


----------



## scrilla

idk if this has been posted, but here's an excerpt from The Observer regarding the Punk angle and original plans for the night of his return



> “You can pick it apart and be an armchair booker and say what would be better and this and that, but until the tell-all book comes out, trust me, I’m dodging bullets and doing a very good job.” That comment was likely in reference to the original plan of HHH laying him out with a pedigree and Del Rio beating him, which he was able to argue effectively enough to get changed. And even that is part of the problem. It was Punk who fought for the change, not the dozens of people on the writing staff, Vince, HHH and whoever else in the system that knew, who didn’t tell them how completely stupid that idea was given the mentality of the fan the angle may have attracted. It was like a conversation I had with Batista several weeks back talking about his own program with HHH, which was the single most successful program the company has done in the last decade. He noted that the writers and everyone wanted to do the match right away, as soon as people started getting interested in the split, and the only reason that didn’t happen was HHH said that they weren’t going to do it until Mania and he had the power to get that across (and that’s also telling because Steve Austin in 2002 did not have the power to do the same thing when they wanted Brock Lesnar at the start of his push to beat him on Raw rather than have Lesnar roll through people for months and build it for a PPV Match). Keep in mind that when the HHH/Batista program started, anyone with half a brain about the business could have figured out how to book it, and they did, and it worked, but if it wasn’t for HHH, they’d have blown that program before it ever got any steam. To me, anyone without the instincts to understand the HHH vs. Batista feud, which was easy, has no business making creative decisions. The Punk thing is not as cut and dried a basic feud, but my gut still told me HHH giving him a pedigree and him losing the title is so clearly wrong, and if it wasn’t for Punk himself, nobody either had the guts, the brains or the instincts to say that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I'm also pretty curious where all this Devon shit came from bahah. I know it's another internet thing like Ryder (hopefully), I don't watch TNA so I have no clue.


----------



## FreakyZo

> Quote:
> “You can pick it apart and be an armchair booker and say what would be better and this and that, but until the tell-all book comes out, trust me, I’m dodging bullets and doing a very good job.” That comment was likely in reference to the original plan of HHH laying him out with a pedigree and Del Rio beating him, which he was able to argue effectively enough to get changed. And even that is part of the problem. It was Punk who fought for the change, not the dozens of people on the writing staff, Vince, HHH and whoever else in the system that knew, who didn’t tell them how completely stupid that idea was given the mentality of the fan the angle may have attracted. It was like a conversation I had with Batista several weeks back talking about his own program with HHH, which was the single most successful program the company has done in the last decade. He noted that the writers and everyone wanted to do the match right away, as soon as people started getting interested in the split, and the only reason that didn’t happen was HHH said that they weren’t going to do it until Mania and he had the power to get that across (and that’s also telling because Steve Austin in 2002 did not have the power to do the same thing when they wanted Brock Lesnar at the start of his push to beat him on Raw rather than have Lesnar roll through people for months and build it for a PPV Match). Keep in mind that when the HHH/Batista program started, anyone with half a brain about the business could have figured out how to book it, and they did, and it worked, but if it wasn’t for HHH, they’d have blown that program before it ever got any steam. To me, anyone without the instincts to understand the HHH vs. Batista feud, which was easy, has no business making creative decisions. The Punk thing is not as cut and dried a basic feud, but my gut still told me HHH giving him a pedigree and him losing the title is so clearly wrong, and if it wasn’t for Punk himself, nobody either had the guts, the brains or the instincts to say that.


That's a damn shame, why do these people get paid again?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Wow. Not surprising.


----------



## Starbuck

> “You can pick it apart and be an armchair booker and say what would be better and this and that, but until the tell-all book comes out, trust me, I’m dodging bullets and doing a very good job.” That comment was likely in reference to the original plan of HHH laying him out with a pedigree and Del Rio beating him, which he was able to argue effectively enough to get changed. And even that is part of the problem. It was Punk who fought for the change, not the dozens of people on the writing staff, Vince, HHH and whoever else in the system that knew, who didn’t tell them how completely stupid that idea was given the mentality of the fan the angle may have attracted. It was like a conversation I had with Batista several weeks back talking about his own program with HHH, which was the single most successful program the company has done in the last decade. He noted that the writers and everyone wanted to do the match right away, as soon as people started getting interested in the split, and the only reason that didn’t happen was HHH said that they weren’t going to do it until Mania and he had the power to get that across (and that’s also telling because Steve Austin in 2002 did not have the power to do the same thing when they wanted Brock Lesnar at the start of his push to beat him on Raw rather than have Lesnar roll through people for months and build it for a PPV Match). Keep in mind that when the HHH/Batista program started, anyone with half a brain about the business could have figured out how to book it, and they did, and it worked, but if it wasn’t for HHH, they’d have blown that program before it ever got any steam. To me, anyone without the instincts to understand the HHH vs. Batista feud, which was easy, has no business making creative decisions. The Punk thing is not as cut and dried a basic feud, but my gut still told me HHH giving him a pedigree and him losing the title is so clearly wrong, and if it wasn’t for Punk himself, nobody either had the guts, the brains or the instincts to say that.


I find it hard to believe that Trips would have been in favor of ending this thing before it has had a chance to really get started for every reason that is listed after the first few sentences. He knows his shit.


----------



## Therapy

Interesting take. My take. I honestly think they may have been testing Punk. You hear all too often guys get elevated to the top and gain massive egos ans never want to job. 

If it wasn't that, I doubt it was just Punk fighting for it. As much bullshit as HHH gets for burying people he is smarter than that and I'm sure he saw the stupidity in it also.


----------



## Starbuck

Therapy said:


> Interesting take. My take. I honestly think they may have been testing Punk. You hear all too often guys get elevated to the top and gain massive egos ans never want to job.
> 
> If it wasn't that, I doubt it was just Punk fighting for it. *As much bullshit as HHH gets for burying people he is smarter than that and I'm sure he saw the stupidity in it also*.


Exactly.


----------



## Dub

I really want to see a HHH vs Punk at mania, the build up would be so amazing if done right.


----------



## Therapy

I agree and unless Punk fucks up I see HHH putting him over. HHH only buries people who are pushed to the top and get a less then stellar reaction. ie: Not their time yet. It is annoying when he does it but I understand almost all his burials.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

As big as Punks ego is, he is a smart dude and understands things which a lot of people don't...

I mean how many mind blowing things have the writers and creative fucked up in the past? Punk definitely seems like he knows more than most of 'em!

Can someone please explain the Batista thing they are referring to? I got out of wrestling from 2000 to 2011, as well as the Austin thing they referred to.

Thanks!


----------



## The Ice King

Crap! Soooo, the shirts AREN'T shipping today??? 
They aren't shipping until the 10th??? Good news for them and all, but dang I want my shirt!

And people may have complained about RAW this past Monday, 
but you always can rely on the Promo guys to make it feel absolutely amazing!
(I liked RAW anyways, except for the terrible crowd and lame ending):





For some reason I really love the part where he says "Pipebomb!" and his logo flashes! 
Small little detail that's completely awesome!


----------



## VikesRule_HBK

*CM Jobber*

roflcopters.

Remember just a couple months before his supernova promo on RAW, this whole forum was calling him "CM Jobber"? He did more jobs than a mexican day laborer over the winter and spring, including WrestleMania. Then the Nexus killed his coolness seemingly for good.

I just think its funny that he's on this pedestal now since that promo and match @ MiTB when he was just "CM Jobber" and "on his way out" a couple months ago.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Human Nature said:


> Crap! Soooo, the shirts AREN'T shipping today???
> They aren't shipping until the 10th??? Good news for them and all, but dang I want my shirt!
> 
> And people may have complained about RAW this past Monday,
> but you always can rely on the Promo guys to make it feel absolutely amazing!
> (I liked RAW anyways, except for the terrible crowd and lame ending):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I really love the part where he says "Pipebomb!" and his logo flashes!
> Small little detail that's completely awesome!


Great promo, as always. Sounds to me like Punk out-popped Cena at the end there. 

I still love this feud to pieces, it's really good. Because of it I'm excited for RAW every week, and I'm excited for Summerslam. Should be another extraordinary match.


----------



## nukeinyourhair

*Re: CM Jobber*

Yep, and I remember people calling me crazy when I said that I wouldn't be surprised to see him as WWE Champ before the year is over.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: CM Jobber*

(hangs head down in shame)


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: CM Jobber*

I always had faith in the man. Even last year when he along with two other men jobbed to the Big Show. I always had faith damnit. I'm not surprised he's as big as he is now.


----------



## Leechmaster

*Re: CM Jobber*

People need to stop creating useless threads.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: CM Jobber*

It's a good thing wins and losses don't matter to people like him. Most guys would never recover from the position he was in, but he did it effortlessly, and carries himself as if he's been a main eventer for years.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: CM Jobber*

Now you're just playah hating there OP. 

CM Punk did have fans for a long time now. 

And some people actually enjoy where this is going and what he's trying to accomplish and that someone is actually trying to represent hardcore fans. 

But I guess haters will hate. If fans will love that means haters will hate. I guess there is no way around it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: CM Jobber*

I remember when he got booed at Wrestlemania 25 as a face.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: CM Jobber*

I really wish there was a big CM Punk sticky for pointless crap like this.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: CM Jobber*



Instant Karma said:


> I really wish there was a big CM Punk sticky for pointless crap like this.


There is, and it's 276 pages.. Yet this garbage still gets posted. fpalm


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: CM Jobber*

That was long time ago. Punk is actually reinventing himself which is really awesome. 

Anywho I have to agree with Tyrion. I think this feud in all and all is not about belts even. It seems it have not been ever since shoot promo but about punk resisting authority figures. That's what it makes so interesting and nice for change.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: CM Jobber*



VikesRule_HBK said:


> roflcopters.
> 
> Remember just a couple months before his supernova promo on RAW, this whole forum was calling him "CM Jobber"? He did more jobs than a mexican day laborer over the winter and spring, including WrestleMania. Then the Nexus killed his coolness seemingly for good.
> 
> I just think its funny that he's on this pedestal now since that promo and match @ MiTB when he was just "CM Jobber" and "on his way out" a couple months ago.


You're a dumbass. Cuz he lost to Randy Orton, Cena, or Mysterio, who are the top 3 faces in the company, doesn't mean he's a jobber. A jobber is someone who loses week in week out and just shows up to make their opponents look good.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: CM Jobber*



Therapy said:


> There is, and it's 276 pages


----------



## Therapy

*Re: CM Jobber*

Yeah.. Wasn't sure where you were going with that.. I choose option B, and I lost. :cussin:


----------



## Carcass

*Re: CM Jobber*

Don't worry, he'll be back to jobbing once the angle is over. There's no way they're gonna make him a legit long term main eventer. Won't be surprised if this time next year he's stuck in some midcard feud on SD.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK

*Re: CM Jobber*



Therapy said:


> There is, and it's 276 pages.. Yet this garbage still gets posted. fpalm


I only create threads when there's none that currently interest me. Stop 11ing up my space dawg. And dont use the facepalm thing goddamn are you new?


----------



## THNC

*Re: CM Jobber*

CM Punk marks are some of the whiniest bunch of marks ever.The guy could lost a competitive 15+ minute match and they start complaining he got "buried".


----------



## ice_edge

scrilla said:


> idk if this has been posted, but here's an excerpt from The Observer regarding the Punk angle and original plans for the night of his return


This is the part where Punk needs to stand up for what is right for the story. You can do it right punk...after that only sky will be the limit :gun:.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: CM Jobber*



Carcass said:


> Don't worry, he'll be back to jobbing once the angle is over. There's no way they're gonna make him a legit long term main eventer. Won't be surprised if this time next year he's stuck in some midcard feud on SD.


This, hes still a jobber, WWE is only using him.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK

*Re: CM Jobber*



THNC said:


> CM Punk marks are some of the whiniest bunch of marks ever.The guy could lost a competitive 15+ minute match and they start complaining he got "buried".





MinistryDeadman95 said:


> You're a dumbass. Cuz he lost to Randy Orton, Cena, or Mysterio, who are the top 3 faces in the company, doesn't mean he's a jobber. A jobber is someone who loses week in week out and just shows up to make their opponents look good.


I'm not hating and I never called him a jobber. I'm pointing out the humor in the fact that people were calling him "CM Jobber" and now he's everyone's boyfriend. He was doing nothing but losing to Mysterio, Punk, handicaps against the Big Show. He was doing a lot of jobs, no doubt about it.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: CM Jobber*

No Punk is the guy who stands up for himself. This means that this time around he will be main eventing for good. I just can't see why they would start mistreating the guy who they just resigned again. 

No Punk is here to stay in main event. You just watch. The guy is smart enough o know what makes a good feud tick.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: CM Jobber*



ice_edge said:


> No Punk is the guy who stands up for himself. This means that this time around he will be main eventing for good. I just can't see why they would start mistreating the guy who they just resigned again.
> 
> No Punk is here to stay in main event. You just watch. The guy is smart enough o know what makes a good feud tick.


I'll watch, and the only thing I'll be seeing if him going the route of Sheamus, Wade Barrett, Jack Swagger, etc. His name's not John Cena or Randy Orton, so there's no way he's gonna be a long term main eventer. It's only a matter of time before Miz becomes irrelevant as well.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: CM Jobber*



VikesRule_HBK said:


> I only create threads when there's none that currently interest me. Stop 11ing up my space dawg. And dont use the facepalm thing goddamn are you new?


fpalm


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: CM Jobber*



Carcass said:


> I'll watch, and the only thing I'll be seeing if him going the route of Sheamus, Wade Barrett, Jack Swagger, etc. His name's not John Cena or Randy Orton, so there's no way he's gonna be a long term main eventer. It's only a matter of time before Miz becomes irrelevant as well.


Like marine corp. says: "Who dares wins". 

I believe Punk is the only guy who can pull this off right now. WWE knows they need to establish new stars.

I bet he can talk them in. He knows what's he's doing. 

But I guess time will be the teacher here and not me. So how about I rest my case? ...for now


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa

*Re: CM Jobber*

Those times are over, btw theres a sticky.


----------



## Beatles123

> @CMPunk
> CM Punk
> Everybody ordering the new shirt, be patient. Lots of orders!
> 15 minutes ago


TAKE NOTE OF HOW OVER THIS MAN IS, WWE! DO THE RIGHT THING!!!


----------



## Pillzmayn

Beatles123 said:


> TAKE NOTE OF HOW OVER THIS MAN IS, WWE! DO THE RIGHT THING!!!





> @JRsBBQ Jim Ross
> @CMPunk hottest selling shirt in years. Buy it folks. Cause an upheaval . Punk revolution could be imminent.


He'll soon be in front of Cena. I hope WWE understand the message this time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Pretty nice endorsement from JR.


----------



## DesolationRow

Great endorsement by JR. As I said before here in this thread, I ordered my Punk shirt over a week ago and it's still on back order. The shirt is selling like nothing WWE's produced in ages.


----------



## Dub

:lmao one of the clerks at the gas station I go to was leaving and had a cm punk shirt on! Didn't know he was a wrestling fan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

It's pretty nice to see JR say that too when he emphasizes on "years". Bypassing Cena, Orton, and Miz.


----------



## JasonLives

Great to see that its selling like crazy. But damn at the release being push back. I have a feeling I wont get it until the end of the month


----------



## sarphira313

*Re: CM Jobber*

Well, it can be only one point of view.

Even if he was jobbing...it was for a reason.


----------



## kenjiharima

If CM Punk loses to Cena on SS then his T-shirt sales might drop.


----------



## GOON

Good to see that his shirt is selling extremely well. This hopefully leads to him not dropping out of the main event after this angle with Cena and Triple H ends, since we all know that Vince loves guys who can make money.


----------



## evoked21

kenjiharima said:


> If CM Punk loses to Cena on SS then his T-shirt sales might drop.


I would riot because I already paid for one lol... 

Anyway this gimmick is still so new, it has legs to go further, hopefully so.


----------



## Therapy

One thing Punk needs to complete his tweaked character is to drop the GTS. He needs an impactful quick finisher. It is too slow and too similar in initial setup to Cenas. I will use Jericho as an example with his Save.US return he introduced the codebreaker. Quick impactful move to get a crowd pop and finish the opponent. Yet easy to counter to build momentum in a match. HHH has the pedigree, Austin the stunner etc. GTS is just boring in setup and the ratio of it looking real vs missed isn't good.


----------



## Tedious

Therapy said:


> One thing Punk needs to complete his tweaked character is to drop the GTS. He needs an impactful quick finisher. It is too slow and too similar in initial setup to Cenas. I will use Jericho as an example with his Save.US return he introduced the codebreaker. Quick impactful move to get a crowd pop and finish the opponent. Yet easy to counter to build momentum in a match. HHH has the pedigree, Austin the stunner etc. GTS is just boring in setup and the ratio of it looking real vs missed isn't good.


Agreed. It looks shit tbh. That's the worst part of CM Punk imo. Anaconda vice was good, but yeah he needs a snappy finisher that suits him.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

I think the story will progress with Cena getting screwed by Ace, Punk getting cashed in on. Mysterio V Del Rio next night. Cena in a new program with Ace or something. Punk/Del Rio program, ends with H' screwing Punk.


----------



## StarzNBarz

He should start using the stunner


----------



## harlemheat

StarzNBarz said:


> He should start using the stunner


doesnt R-Truth use a version of the stunner? Even though tht wouldnt fit the (wrestling) style imo


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

people need to understand that for punk to get more over, for punk to go further, for punk to be on the top in the end ... he has to lose to cena at summerslam

if punk wins then what happens ... what, after all these years he all of a sudden has cena's number?


----------



## Therapy

I agree, what worries me is how it is pulled off. If Punk jobs there has to be a hot angle based around him losing. He has to do what is hard, come out of losing more on top then when he went in. Obviously this relies heavily on others also. With his insane shirt sales I don't see WWE burying him as a top star, they just need to be careful how they go about his lose. He is money, he is connecting, sales prove that. WWE just needs to hit the home run at SS to catapult this angle and everyone involved to the next "holy shit this is great, can't wait for RAW" level.

Of course him losing means WW3 will break out on this forum.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

What would be awesome would be a change in the WM main event in which Punk goes against the Rock.

Fuck Cena, so sick of him being the goddamn Superman of the WWE. I just want him out of the championship picture forever. I like how Christian won against Randy, that was so refreshing....yet we all know Orton will get his title back. Predictable.


----------



## Brye

Punk's headkick is pretty awesome and he's beat people with it before but I guess they couldn't really make it his finisher.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

^Yeah for a while I thought they were building up his kick as a finisher. It beat Rey Mysterio and even Big Show earlier this year.


----------



## AntMan

A jobber doesn't have the hottest selling shirt in years.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## tony2074

Just like to weigh in

Punk isn't a jobber anymore, his new t-shirt will be mine because it's awesome. And this whole storyline, with it's many possibilities and possible routes and people that could get involved has got me hooked right now. After an average Wrestlemania build, WWE needed a hot storyline and this is it. 

Still have a few doubts though, Nexus could have been huge, ut it petered out to nothingness.


----------



## AntMan

tony2074 said:


> Just like to weigh in
> 
> Punk isn't a jobber anymore, his new t-shirt will be mine because it's awesome. And this whole storyline, with it's many possibilities and possible routes and people that could get involved has got me hooked right now. After an average Wrestlemania build, WWE needed a hot storyline and this is it.
> 
> Still have a few doubts though, Nexus could have been huge, ut it petered out to nothingness.


Nexus was green as hell, they had to come up with ways to put them on TV without having them wrestle because of that.


----------



## tony2074

I agree with you totally, I was more talking about the concept, the "Higher power" non story etc. 

In regards to punk, theres nothing wrong with the GTS, if he's up against a bigger guy, he could just tap them out with the Anaconda Vice.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Punk's gonna win at SS.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Catalanotto said:


> What would be awesome would be a change in the WM main event in which Punk goes against the Rock.
> 
> Fuck Cena, so sick of him being the goddamn Superman of the WWE. I just want him out of the championship picture forever. I like how Christian won against Randy, that was so refreshing....yet we all know Orton will get his title back. Predictable.


Was very nice for Christian to get the win... Would love to see him pin Orton at SS though... It needs to happen.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

For those saying the GTS needs to be changed, I agree that maybe it shouldn't be his finisher but I would still keep it as one of his signature moves. At Summerslam, have Cena kick out of the GTS which will resort to Punk having to try something else. I would love for the Anaconda Vice to be his finisher again. Could you imagine Trips tapping out to the Vice at Wrestlemania?


----------



## The Hardcore Show

You know if he wrestles Triple H I would like to see Punk pull out for one night the Pepsi Plunge


----------



## Therapy

That will never happen. Entirely too dangerous of a move for WWE. That move makes me cringe. Entirely too easy to ruin someones life.


----------



## PhilThePain

CM Punk vs. John Cena got 5 stars from the Wrestling Observer Newsletter. Probably old news but I was shocked when I found out about it. Congratulations to Punk and Cena.


----------



## ice_edge

That's yesterdays news bud. Get along with the times.


----------



## AntMan

ice_edge said:


> That's yesterdays news bud. Get along with the times.


Like Punk's shirt selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Dub

AntMan said:


> Like Punk's shirt selling like hot cakes.


Pretty sure its still selling like hotcakes.


----------



## AntMan

DubC said:


> Pretty sure its still selling like hotcakes.


Duh that's "the times".


----------



## ice_edge

DubC said:


> Pretty sure its still selling like hotcakes.


Didn't I just heard that Punk T-Shirts are even more popular than The Rocks right now? 

That sounds promising. Soon half of the crowd will be wearing them. :gun:


----------



## Ray

If Punk wins at SSlam, he'll most definately be the Number 1 seller.


----------



## ice_edge

Who's Nr 1 one now and word C*** is not allowed.


----------



## Nas

Cena.


----------



## buffalochipster

Colt?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Candy


----------



## Kenny

ice-cream


----------



## ice_edge

It's C***.


----------



## Foz

Winning™ said:


> For those saying the GTS needs to be changed, I agree that maybe it shouldn't be his finisher but I would still keep it as one of his signature moves. At Summerslam, have Cena kick out of the GTS which will resort to Punk having to try something else. I would love for the Anaconda Vice to be his finisher again. Could you imagine Trips tapping out to the Vice at Wrestlemania?


Pepsi Plunge to mock Triple H and the Pedigree.

I don't care how deadly it is, make it happen.


----------



## Heel

Former WWE Creative Team writer Seth Mates just tweeted some interesting stuff:



Seth Mates said:


> *@SethMates* Found an interesting site - look how flat the ratings were from June 96 on - WWE needs to give up on the SCSA experiment http://t.co/B2bDbxP And the 1996 and 1997 PPV buyrates are so low! I think the Austin experiment will be a disaster. http://t.co/MAMjcDt Pay no attention to the narrative that ratings/buyrates aren't hugely spiked so the CM Punk experiment is a failure. I call bullshit on that. Wrestling fans are creatures of habit. For 10 years, every time someone gets the "Punk push," it goes away in a month and they fall back to HHH and Taker. WHy should fans invest? Yes, the Punk stuff has been awesome, and yes, it HAS been good for business. But who among us doesn't still fear it all being taken away? Raw and SmackDown have already become the HHH shows again.
> 
> Think about it -- had social media been around in 1996, Austin's King of the Ring moment would have been dead and buried by SummerSlam. Also a different world - WWE sucked in 1996, and had NOTHING else to fall back on. Now, product is stale as hell, but still profitable. 24-7 TV news and social media have completely ruined our political process. Gives voice to those who have no business having one. Not a knock on free speech -- it's a knock on giving a forum to those who have a ve$$$ted interest in hindering progress for their own gain. Honestly, do Monday night ratings even matter anymore? The show always hovers between the same ratings point. So forget the week-to-week bullshit metrics for a bit and focus on the product. WrestleMania 27 did a million buys. WM28 will do the same. You made your money for the year. So focus on building new stars, not giving up because they don't pop a rating within 2 weeks. Like @lagana recalled HBK saying FOUR YEARS AGO, you won't have HBK and Taker to always fall back on.


----------



## ice_edge

So internet is going to destroy Punk's angle?

LoL it's the internet that made that angle to begin with.


----------



## Heel

ice_edge said:


> So internet is going to destroy Punk's angle?
> 
> LoL it's the internet that made that angle to begin with.


No, Punk made the angle. The IWC is 95% complete morons with no patience and they will most likely kill this angle. People are already moaning and it's only just started.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

People rushing into judgement where the full scale of the angle hasn't even been touched yet. Wait till Summerslam to see where this angle truly goes.

And yes, had this forum existed Austin would have been buried and mocked for the WWF to rely on HBK, Bret, and.....Ahmed Johnson.


----------



## Foz

MMN said:


> No, Punk made the angle. The IWC is 95% complete morons with no patience and they will most likely kill this angle. People are already moaning and it's only just started.


This.

Fucking this.


----------



## ice_edge

MMN said:


> No, Punk made the angle. The IWC is 95% complete morons with no patience and they will most likely kill this angle. People are already moaning and it's only just started.


Yeah but he made the angle to please smarks obviously. Well that and to please some of the roster and the voiceless and all that. 

As far as IWC goes. I would say 50/50. 

Can't see how IWC will destroy this angle if it's one of most popular things to talk about now.


----------



## Heel

ice_edge said:


> Yeah but he made the angle to please smarks obviously. Well that and to please some of the roster and the voiceless and all that.
> 
> As far as IWC goes. I would say 50/50.
> 
> Can't see how IWC will destroy this angle if it's one of most popular things to talk about now.


You keep thinking that you're important and that WWE did this to please the IWC.


----------



## ice_edge

MMN said:


> You keep thinking that you're important and that WWE did this to please the IWC.


Well at least I think that that it's interesting enough that they are trying to treat certain group of people right. 

As if WWE as whole cares that much. Nahh not ignorant as that.

Still it's nice to pretend once in a while that wwe cares for us.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

My bad, TankOfRate. I had to share this on here because I'm so fascinated with this post you made.



> Bob Lincoln's comment above is worth reading and thinking about.
> 
> I'm trying to phrase this in a way that makes total sense, so this is going to get long and possibly rambly. So just bear with me.
> 
> For those of you doubting Punk's alignment and thinking the angle doesn't make sense anymore- it really does.
> 
> If they're going about this the way I think they're going about this, it is the most clever thing they've done in years because it's so subtle.
> 
> Think about Punk's character and the way it's been developed over the years. He's preached for years, about Straight Edge, "faith" and all those things. The problem is, despite his preaching, only a few people have followed him. The SES and New Nexus guys (and girl).
> 
> CM Punk is an evil man. He wants power. He wants his voice to be heard. Triple H said a similar thing on Raw recently. Punk now is no different to Punk from a few months ago. The only difference is what he's been preaching recently has appealed to a wider audience. He is the "voice of the voiceless". We are just a crowd of people who need a leader to get our point across and hey, here's CM Punk to do the job! Punk is a cult leader, always has been. Now, his cult has just become bigger.
> 
> Look at his damn theme song. CM Punk has become the Cult of Personality. Look up what it means and the history behind the term:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intense devotion to a particular person
> Quote:
> A cult of personality arises when an individual uses mass media, propaganda, or other methods, to create an idealized and heroic public image, often through unquestioning flattery and praise. Cults of personality are usually associated with dictatorships.
> Quote:
> While the cult of personality generally applies to the enhancement and promotion of a political or religious doctrine, it stands to reason that it is also asserted in everyday situations where popularity is used to advocate conformity to philosophies and lifestyles, even products and attitudes by way of peer pressure and herd mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said above, he is a cult leader. He's not speaking for us, he is giving us a voice. He is telling us what we should want and what we should believe in. Him standing up against a bigger villain- Vince McMahon and the WWE system- is just a clever ruse to make him seem more trustworthy.
> 
> The problem is, that's exactly it. We're trusting him without asking questions. We're forgetting that he's a bad man. We're forgetting about all the evil things he's done and said. Just because he's now saying things we want to hear, we trust him. Look at the lyrics from the song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I sell the things you need to be. I'm the smiling face on your T.V. I'm the Cult of Personality. I exploit you; still you love me, I tell you one and one makes three. I'm the Cult of Personality. Like Joseph Stalin and Gandhi, I'm the Cult of Personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many more important aspects of the song, but this is what stands out to me the most. "I exploit you, still you love me, I tell you one and one makes three". Come on, how can it not make sense? Punk is using all the people cheering him on to help him gain power. The media, the fans, his peers. Just more people in his cult. The fame that's come from his words and this angle has just made his platform larger and therefore made his voice louder.
> 
> CM Punk is a snake. An evil man. He wants to be a leader. He's not here for us, the fans. He's here to make his platform bigger. He wants everybody on his side, because that will give him power. Like a dictatorship. Before this angle, Punk was doing nothing. Fading into the background and stuck leading a few useless guys who didn't get him anywhere.
> 
> When he has everything he wants, he'll show his true colours. We're the old man. He's the snake. We let him into our home, fed him, helped him just so he can bite us once he's back to full health. And why? Because we are that stupid old man and he is the snake. Except in this case, "full health" = Punk back at the top of the card with the championship around his waist. He wants to mold the WWE into what he wants it to be.
> 
> Triple H has been hinting at this, calling out Punk's reasoning for returning. Except we scoffed at his insinuations because Punk is our leader. Remember when he said "the people cheering for him are just as big a part of him leaving"? It links back to the current situation. The people in his "cult" now are the same people who were on the side of the WWE before. Look at it like two political parties. Punk managed to sway us towards him just with his words and his personality. He's lured us all in, hook, line and sinker.
> 
> 
> That's why babyface or heel does not matter right now. This is leading up to something big. Assuming he's one way or the other way right now is silly. He does not have a clear alignment right now because this angle is only just getting its feet off the ground. Just be patient. It would be boring if his character was clearly heel or clearly face. Just it for what it is right now.
> 
> He is the cult of personality. Good guy, bad guy, it could be either right now. But this character is so cleverly done that there's no way he's going to "job to Cena and return to the midcard" at Summerslam. You guys are naive to think Punk would resign and come up with something like this just for that to happen.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his shirt.
Click to expand...


----------



## Therapy

It's a very good post.. Would sign up to his newsletter.


----------



## TankOfRate

Therapy said:


> It's a very good post.. Would sign up to his newsletter.


TankOfRate >>>>> Meltzer.


----------



## ice_edge

Yeah but now you could make a face punk post. Well if you believed they could go that route as well.


----------



## AntMan

Was Steve Austin a good and honorable man, or was he just cool?

As long as the fans like Punk, and keep buying his merch, he's a face.

WWE should not let Punk show his true colors for a long while.


----------



## TankOfRate

ice_edge said:


> Yeah but now you could make a face punk post. Well if you believed they could go that route as well.




Hm. I'll give it my best shot, haha. I would probably have to go into Armchair Booker mode, which wouldn't be very good because character is more my forte.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

TankOfRate said:


> TankOfRate >>>>> Meltzer.


QFT


----------



## kokepepsi

Damn that article was sweet









THE SHIRT! WTF!


----------



## Ray

Quick TankOfRate! Get out before people here start bashing your common sense! Get out before it's tooo latttte!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Winning™ said:


> People rushing into judgement where the full scale of the angle hasn't even been touched yet. *Wait till Summerslam to see where this angle truly goes.*
> 
> And yes, had this forum existed Austin would have been buried and mocked for the WWF to rely on HBK, Bret, and.....Ahmed Johnson.


Then, after Summerslam, you'll tell everyone to keep waiting. Wrestling never has an end. That's how the con-trick works.

WWE botched this angle the night after the PPV. There is no bigger picture here, they just book set pieces on the fly. We should just accept that and be glad that we got one awesome PPV.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Then, after Summerslam, you'll tell everyone to keep waiting. Wrestling never has an end. That's how the con-trick works.
> 
> WWE botched this angle the night after the PPV. There is no bigger picture here, they just book set pieces on the fly. We should just accept that and be glad that we got one awesome PPV.


I hate you.

Does that guy tankofrate have a twitter? or web?


----------



## The Ice King

TankofRate, that.was.awesome! 
Patience.....that's all....patience.


----------



## Starbuck

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Then, after Summerslam, you'll tell everyone to keep waiting. Wrestling never has an end. That's how the con-trick works.
> 
> WWE botched this angle the night after the PPV. There is no bigger picture here, they just book set pieces on the fly. We should just accept that and be glad that we got one awesome PPV.


:lmao 

Of course we will have to wait and watch it play out. If they have plans to carry this thing into Mania they can't reveal everything in fucking August. It isn't that difficult to understand you know. If they really do end up going nowhere in a month or so then they have fucked it up. But you can't call it dead when it has barely even started yet.


----------



## Heel

Starbuck said:


> :lmao
> 
> Of course we will have to wait and watch it play out. If they have plans to carry this thing into Mania they can't reveal everything in fucking August. It isn't that difficult to understand you know. If they really do end up going nowhere in a month or so then they have fucked it up. But you can't call it dead when it has barely even started yet.


It's just Shirley. He complains about everything and is an ROHbot, so just ignore him.


----------



## ice_edge

I mean the whole thing could have flopped last Monday if H would have buried Punk with a pedigree. Thank all that good in wrestling that punk talked them out form doing it.

I know it can flop really badly but I do have faith in Punk that he will keep this storyline straight. 

As of right now it goes the way it goes and nothing is wrong with it. It will get really bad if they rush this storyline. I say take all your time you need in order to produce a quality storyline.

If you rush this storyline and flop it I just can't see why I would have any faith in wrestling left.


----------



## SHIRLEY

LOL you really think that they've booked up until Mania? Are you new?

They contradicted themselves the night after MITB. They don't even plan _one night_ ahead. It doesn't work like that. They do whatever it takes to pop a rating on a one-off occasion, with no regard for continuity. 

It is what it is. There's no point deluding yourself, into thinking that they're lovingly crafting an long angle, just for you.

WWE put as much tender loving care into this stuff as McDonalds do into their burgers. It's just a disposable product. Like it for what it is. Don't waste you time romanticising it and pretending that thought processes, from a bygone era, still apply.

At this stage, the only goal is to get Punk more screen-time to see if Punk sells. Nothing artistically relevant, well-thought-out or logical about it.


----------



## RyanPelley

I hope Del Rio's cash in fails in the funniest way... Match starts, Punk gets himself counted out or DQed immediately.


----------



## Starbuck

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> LOL you really think that they've booked up until Mania? Are you new?
> 
> They contradicted themselves the night after MITB. They don't even plan _one night_ ahead. It doesn't work like that. They do whatever it takes to pop a rating on a one-off occasion, with no regard for continuity.
> 
> It is what it is. There's no point deluding yourself, into thinking that they're lovingly crafting an long angle, just for you.
> 
> WWE put as much tender loving care into this stuff as McDonalds do into their burgers. It's just a disposable product. Like it for what it is. Don't waste you time romanticising it and pretending that thought processes, from a bygone era, still apply.
> 
> At this stage, the only goal is to get Punk more screen-time to see if Punk sells. Nothing artistically relevant, well-thought-out or logical about it.


No thanks. You be your little pessimistic self. I'll stick to my guns. If if turns out shit then it turns out shit. But I'm not going to ruin it for myself like you clearly already have. Your attitude is everything wrong with internet wrestling fans tbh.


----------



## ice_edge

Mania? 

Not so much.

Till around November? 

Possible.

It all depends. I'm not on creative staff so I wouldn't know how long. All we can do is speculate.


----------



## Therapy

WWE really need to pull out their ace card tonight. They really need to do something no one is expecting to add a "must see" factor to SS. Contract signings WWE usually does ok with. The PPV has good heat behind the match already but I think it definitely needs one more element to add to it. WWE is slowly gaining my faith again, I hope they don't disappoint. I miss being surprised on a regular basis. Enjoying the ride though, will purchase SS regardless. Well, unless WWE do something epically terrible tonight straight out of the Russo bad booking cookbook.


----------



## ice_edge

Therapy said:


> WWE really need to pull out their ace card tonight. They really need to do something no one is expecting to add a "must see" factor to SS. Contract signings WWE usually does ok with. The PPV has good heat behind the match already but I think it definitely needs one more element to add to it. WWE is slowly gaining my faith again, I hope they don't disappoint. I miss being surprised on a regular basis. Enjoying the ride though, will purchase SS regardless. Well, unless WWE do something epically terrible tonight straight out of the Russo bad booking cookbook.


Dunno if they can do something that over the top now. I mean it's not like they can let Punk shoot on wwe every night.

Now all they can do is let hardcore fans read between the lines and let casuals speculate to what's going on. :gun:


----------



## TankOfRate

I'm hoping for a really good card from top to bottom. They need to pull out all the stops for the main-event angle obviously, but I hope there's some development in the midcard too. Summerslam could be a great card if they pay attention to the other people on the roster too.


----------



## ice_edge

So what stops do we suggest here?

What more can be done to add more fuel to the feud?

Maybe have ADR hint that he might cash in at SS?


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

Hoping for something epic and unexpected tonight to get more buys on SS. HHH heel turn would be mega :evil:


----------



## Heel

Starbuck said:


> No thanks. You be your little pessimistic self. I'll stick to my guns. If if turns out shit then it turns out shit. But I'm not going to ruin it for myself like you clearly already have. Your attitude is everything wrong with internet wrestling fans tbh.


Agreed. It might not turn out well but I'm not writing it off already. I suppose that's because I actually want to enjoy the product where as most seem to enjoy complaining no matter what. Bit sad really.


----------



## ice_edge

Let the haters hate. That's all that is to it. It's not like they won't be watching anyways. 

Don't let them dry you suck form your excitement. That's all to it.


----------



## Heel

I don't understand why people who hate on WWE all the time and quite clearly don't enjoy the product keep watching and talking about it.


----------



## Therapy

Every WWE fan that moans 100% of the time should be forced to watch TNA every week. It really has a amazing way of making you appreciate what the WWE does, even at their worst.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

At least I have the great feeling knowing RAW can't be ANY worse than TNA last night. I'll take a predictable, anticlimatic ending tonight over.........that anyday.


----------



## Starbuck

:lmao

What the fuck did TNA do last night?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I still wonder how people can watch TNA. It's such a mystery to me.


----------



## Therapy

Starbuck said:


> :lmao
> 
> What the fuck did TNA do last night?


 They put on one the absolute worst PPV's most everyone has ever seen. Pick your worst PPV ever and Hardcore Justice was worse.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Starbuck. I'm doing you a favor not to tell you about last night.


----------



## Starbuck

^^^^ That bad, eh? Lol.



Therapy said:


> They put on one the absolute worst PPV's most everyone has ever seen. Pick your worst PPV ever and Hardcore Justice was worse.


What was so bad about it lol? The winners, the matches, the feuds?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Me and Therapy witnessed some of the most god awful matches, booking, and endings pro wrestling has ever produced.


----------



## Starbuck

Winning™ said:


> Me and Therapy witnessed some of the most god awful matches, booking, and endings pro wrestling has ever produced.


I'm half tempted to go read the results. The reactions on this place have been hilarious lol.


----------



## AntMan

Therapy said:


> They put on one the absolute worst PPV's most everyone has ever seen. Pick your worst PPV ever and Hardcore Justice was worse.


Worse than December to Dismember?


----------



## Therapy

Starbuck said:


> ^^^^ That bad, eh? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> What was so bad about it lol? The winners, the matches, the feuds?


 Every match except the main event was filled with botches. It was as if every wrestler took benadryl that night. Even fast paced matches were like watching in slow motion. The matches had no hype, there was two women's matches that while sucked were better then the men's matches. The main event involved the textbook Russo ref bump, Hogan interference, and angle winning with a chairshot with the downed ref. 

RVD lost because... ... Jerry fucking Lynn was there for some unexplained reason and cost RVD the match.

Anderson during a promo made fart noises.

This is just a breif overview. Words can't fully describe it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

AntMan said:


> Worse than December to Dismember?


I think so. It was THAT bad. Put it simply, Maffew was the sole winner of that show last night.




Starbuck said:


> I'm half tempted to go read the results. The reactions on this place have been hilarious lol.


Reading it and watching it are two different things. Reading it gives you a headache. Watching it gives you a seizure.


----------



## Starbuck

Therapy said:


> Every match except the main event was filled with botches. It was as if every wrestler took benadryl that night. Even fast paced matches were like watching in slow motion. The matches had no hype, there was two women's matches that while sucked were better then the men's matches. The main event involved the textbook Russo ref bump, Hogan interference, and angle winning with a chairshot with the downed ref.
> 
> RVD lost because... ... Jerry fucking Lynn was there for some unexplained reason and cost RVD the match.
> 
> Anderson during a promo made fart noises.
> 
> This is just a breif overview. Words can't fully describe it.


Sounds............interesting. :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Seemed like a bad PPV lol.

Anybody know when Wrestlemania tickets are on sale?


----------



## Starbuck

^^^^^ November probably.


----------



## Therapy

To sum up the PPV. 

Mind you the name was hardcore justice and tna crowds are full of tourists and tards.

Bully Ray got out a chain during his match, ref makes him get rid of it and a fan yells "THIS IS HARDCORE JUSTICE LET HIM USE IT"

There was one entire hardcore spot in the entire PPV. An almost botched tackle from the apron through a table.


----------



## Brye

I used to love TNA back when the fans chanted "This is awesome" "Holy Shit" and "This is wrestling" after a hammerlock.

But that PPV sounds horrible and I can't stand Jerry Lynn. (N)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I dare anyone to watch the whole PPV and not leave disappointed, confused, busted with laughter, or sickened.


----------



## AntMan

Brye said:


> I used to love TNA back when the fans chanted "This is awesome" "Holy Shit" and "This is wrestling" after a hammerlock.
> 
> But that PPV sounds horrible and I can't stand Jerry Lynn. (N)


Not a huge Lynn fan, but he's got more left in the tank than RVD's lethargic ass.


----------



## ice_edge

The whole story telling of tna has been to confusing for me.

Never could get into it. 

It sounds like you guys had a rough time. I'm glad I wasn't around.


----------



## Therapy

Wasn't rough. I watch TNA like it is Mystery Science Theater 3000. Just kick back and prepare to mock the obvious bad. I quit watching ages ago but decided to see if they stepped up their game when WWE got hot with this Punk angle and different direction.

From what I've seen. They aren't, and I'm probably done watching again.


----------



## THANOS

Hey guys here's probably the best punk interview yet! He had it this morning with Mark Madden! I love Madden he always asks amazing questions and did so again this time! This interview reinvigorated my interest in this angle completely!



> http://www.1059thex.com/cc-common/p...ast=MarkMadden&selected_podcast=CM%20Punk.mp3


----------



## Therapy

Wow. Great interview. Spot on about The Rock


----------



## The Ice King

Great great interview!

Just got an email that said my Punk shirt has been delivered! I'm pumped!!!


----------



## ice_edge

Therapy said:


> Wasn't rough. I watch TNA like it is Mystery Science Theater 3000. Just kick back and prepare to mock the obvious bad. I quit watching ages ago but decided to see if they stepped up their game when WWE got hot with this Punk angle and different direction.
> 
> From what I've seen. They aren't, and I'm probably done watching again.


Anytime you want to trash wwe you can just hold that thought and watch tna..seriously that show is just falling apart.

Half of the time I dunno what the hell they are doing. 

It just feels like all over the place show with no substance. :gun:


----------



## Brye

Human Nature said:


> Great great interview!
> 
> Just got an email that said my Punk shirt has been delivered! I'm pumped!!!


Shit I want mine to ship.


----------



## ice_edge

dabossb said:


> Hey guys here's probably the best punk interview yet! He had it this morning with Mark Madden! I love Madden he always asks amazing questions and did so again this time! This interview reinvigorated my interest in this angle completely!


This is why it's worth it. This guy. He's worth it. 

Punk is raw. See that one was for all the haters out there who are impatient. 

The whole point of this deal is to be unpredictable again. WWE hasn't done that in ages. 

Go Punk you show them.

I can't wait for punk to meet Dwayne at Survivor Series.

This is one promo that I wouldn't miss for the world.


----------



## Aficionado

Brye said:


> Shit I want mine to ship.


Yeah I'm with you. I got the "your shirt will ship within 30 days" email.


----------



## Therapy

ice_edge said:


> This is why it's worth it. This guy. He's worth it.
> 
> Punk is raw. See that one was for all the haters out there who are impatient.
> 
> The whole point of this deal is to be unpredictable again. WWE hasn't done that in ages.
> 
> Go Punk you show them.
> 
> I can't wait for punk to meet Dwayne at Survivor Series.
> 
> This is one promo that I wouldn't miss for the world.


^ This.. He really did make a genuine point about The Rock though. He got all the credit for WM buyrates and didn't do a fucking thing.


----------



## Carcass

Was hoping Punk would've been his new opponent. Such a disappointment it was Kofi.


----------



## Therapy

ice_edge said:


> So what stops do we suggest here?
> 
> What more can be done to add more fuel to the feud?
> 
> Maybe have ADR hint that he might cash in at SS?


What happened tonight was it.. EXACTLY what I was looking for.. They hit a GIANT home fucking run!


----------



## Brye

Awesome fucking promo. Cena was great and Punk was fucking fantastic. Loved Cena bringing up WORKRATE. :lmao

Really awesome shit. Curious how many of the "OMFG THIS FEUD IS DEAD" people change their mind.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Another tremendous go home performance from Punk and, to an extent, Cena.


----------



## Heel

Brilliant promo from both guys, Punk in particular. They just sold a PPV right there.


----------



## Brye

Crowd was hot as fucking hell. (Y)


----------



## ChazThrasher

I always get totally hooked as soon as Punk goes all real on people...this week it was the released superstars part gave me chills. I just cant see that not pissing off the hierarchy to some extent unless he asks them prior if he can do it


----------



## Therapy

ChazThrasher said:


> I always get totally hooked as soon as Punk goes all real on people...this week it was the released superstars part gave me chills. I just cant see that not pissing off the hierarchy to some extent unless he asks them prior if he can do it


Of course he asked, don't be silly..


----------



## Brye

Marked for him putting over Masters. Hopefully it'll get some people to look at his run on Superstars.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

great ending to an ok raw. Promo was epic from both of them and then need to keep them in the spotlight as much as they can. I loved the video of the rock considering they haven't brought it up in wwe since he posted it weeks ago. It was well placed and can see rock showing up very soon. This summer of punk has been epic and I'm looking forward to sunday!!


----------



## Adrian100

If they allow Cena to win.. WWE will be dead to me.


----------



## urielhurricane

Punk was epic as always.. Awesome promo to finish raw, and was one of the best contract signings that i ever saw..
Hoping that Punk wins in sunday!
To be the NEW Undisputed WWE Champion!


----------



## ABrown

That contract signing saved RAW. As great as Punk has been, Cena has been there with him and they play off each other perfectly. They definitely saved the buyrates tonight.


----------



## ChazThrasher

Therapy said:


> Of course he asked, don't be silly..


Yeah but it could be the case of giving an inch and taking a mile! Punk is an intelligent dude when it comes to stuff like this and after all it is live tv so aslong as he doesn't take it to complete extremes he can push certain boundaries


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Marked for the Harry Smith, not David Hart Smith, reference.

I truly believe this angle and Punk have ignited a new fire in Cena that has been lost for a long while.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Contract signing was epic.


----------



## The Ice King

Brye said:


> Crowd was hot as fucking hell. (Y)


They were ok for the whole night, not that good really. 
But Punk controlled them and it was awesome! They finally woke up at the end, but who wouldn't. 

John Boy and his legion of fans who pee in their pajamas when they think of him. Hahaha


----------



## Therapy

I'm just going to talk about RAW here since the forum is in clusterfuck mode right now.  This is a safe place.

Overview of RAW.. It appeared medicore but I noticed some positives out of the at face value meh factor.

A start to actual character and storyline development in the Divas division tonight beyond the typical cat fight bullshit that has plagued it for years. 

The Ziggler / Riley angle was continued tonight and wasn't badly done. Just nice to see some sort of actual angle started with the midcard guys.

Kofi needs a god damn gimmick change fast.. I know he's hated but the guy is fucking awesome in the ring. The crowd wants to pop for him but his character holds him back.

Overall very positive RAW and I saw the whole product advancing instead of just the main event.. Slowly, but they started.


----------



## The Ice King

Brye said:


> Shit I want mine to ship.


I live in America and ordered it on the first day, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

overall the raw was ok but the signing was great. these 2 on the mic together are gold. Can't wait to see what goes on sunday!


----------



## Brye

Kofi is great in the ring but he's used so poorly. It was so obvious that he would take over for Rey because he's NEVER in a legitimate feud and it sucks. I try and have interest in the guy but he needs to actually do something besides wrestle each week. He really is talented though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Yeah mine is still not here but JR and CM Punk said on twitter that there are so many orders so it will take time for the shirt.


----------



## Brye

Human Nature said:


> I live in America and ordered it on the first day, not sure if that makes a difference.


As do I for both. :$

I'm thinking they'll probably send me an email tomorrow or something.


----------



## Therapy

Brye said:


> Kofi is great in the ring but he's used so poorly. It was so obvious that he would take over for Rey because he's NEVER in a legitimate feud and it sucks. I try and have interest in the guy but he needs to actually do something besides wrestle each week. He really is talented though.


I want to mark for Kofi, badly.. His ring work is god damn incredible but his stereotypical happy go lucky Saturday morning cartoon rasta man gimmick kills him.


----------



## Brye

Therapy said:


> I want to mark for Kofi, badly.. His ring work is god damn incredible but his stereotypical happy go lucky Saturday morning cartoon rasta man gimmick kills him.


When you think about all of his feuds other than against Orton (Ziggler, Miz, Swagger, MVP, Del Rio?, etc) he hasn't ever had a character in them or even a reason to feud. It's all just been "I'm in the midcard, you're in the midcard, let's have a match".


----------



## RVD 1010

For those talking about the new Punk shirt, I noticed that Shopzone tweeted that the release date was moved to this Wednesday.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

By the way, RAW was great tonight. Aside from Morrison, Truth, and that short ass Ziggler/Riley match, everythin else was fine to me. It seems like Beth is having her own Punk moment in the Divas division as of late so good on her. The final segment.....what else needs to be said about it.

One thing is certain after tonight. John Cena CANNOT win at Summerslam clean on Sunday. It would be the biggest bust and atrocity the WWE could have ever made in a long time.


----------



## Therapy

When's the last time WWE pulled off a homerun at selling a PPV like this? I felt like I just watched a weigh in for a UFC main event with two guys who literally hate each other.

Most convincing segment WWE has pulled off in years.

I'm also loling at Vince Russo.. That guy has been trying to bank on breaking kayfabe for his entire career and always comes off looking like a self promoting douchebag marking for himself. WWE has been showing in the past months how to perfectly execute the art of breaking kayfabe without looking stupid in the process.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Winning™ said:


> By the way, RAW was great tonight. Aside from Morrison, Truth, and that short ass Ziggler/Riley match, everythin else was fine to me. It seems like Beth is having her own Punk moment in the Divas division as of late so good on her. The final segment.....what else needs to be said about it.
> 
> One thing is certain after tonight. John Cena CANNOT win at Summerslam clean on Sunday. It would be the biggest bust and atrocity the WWE could have ever made in a long time.


I think Triple H screws one or the other allowing ADR to cash in.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Hardcore Show said:


> I think Triple H screws one or the other allowing ADR to cash in.


I love ADR but he cannot cash in at Summerslam. Punk is money. Hell, Cena is money. ADR isn't and if he cashes in, he'll have as much of a forgettable title reign as Swagger.

Have Punk beat Cena on Sunday and then Punk and Mysterio do a month long feud for Night of Champions. THEN you do a feud between Punk and ADR leading to his title win when HHH does screw him.


----------



## The Ice King

Brye said:


> As do I for both. :$
> 
> I'm thinking they'll probably send me an email tomorrow or something.


Oh wow. Well hopefully you get an email soon.
I'm assuming you should! 
I'm wearing that shirt all the time. :lmao


----------



## Brye

Human Nature said:


> Oh wow. Well hopefully you get an email soon.
> I'm assuming you should!
> I'm wearing that shirt all the time. :lmao


:lmao Same, I'm going to a friends party on Saturday and I'm hoping to wear it there. :argh:


----------



## Therapy

RAW's Contract Signing > The entire Hardcore Justice PPV


----------



## itssoeasy23

Jut a message to TNA, this is how you build up somebody. Imagine Punk having these Title matches, then just randomly disappearing from the main event scene, like Morgan, or Anderson? 

CM Punk has been booked very week right now, and his promo's have been good every week. His T-shirts are selling out, he's getting fans every week, and fans want to see him. This is how you book a new Champion.


----------



## The Ice King

Brye said:


> :lmao Same, I'm going to a friends party on Saturday and I'm hoping to wear it there. :argh:


Uh oh, you can't pre plan to wear clothes that you don't have yet, that's way too risky, 
it's one of the most important rules of life man!
You should call WWEshop and tell them you need to get that shirt before Saturday! 
They'd understand for sure!
Hopefully you do, I'd be pissed if not!
Although it did say 7-10 business days to arrive, not to low blow you or anything. :sad:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Therapy said:


> RAW's Contract Signing > The entire Hardcore Justice PPV


Like this needed to be posted.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Not just because I want him to win, but CM Punk _must_ win Sunday. Cena pretty much stated the reason why.


----------



## Therapy

Winning™ said:


> Like this needed to be posted.


I was feeling the need to post the obvious.


----------



## Brye

Human Nature said:


> Uh oh, you can't pre plan to wear clothes that you don't have yet, that's way too risky,
> it's one of the most important rules of life man!
> You should call WWEshop and tell them you need to get that shirt before Saturday!
> They'd understand for sure!
> Hopefully you do, I'd be pissed if not!
> Although it did say 7-10 business days to arrive, not to low blow you or anything. :sad:


Damn, you're probably right. :sad:

Plenty of times to wear it once I get it though. Such an awesome shirt. (Y)


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Not just because I want him to win, but CM Punk _must_ win Sunday. Cena pretty much stated the reason why.


yea and shesmus _must_ win at wm26 and orton _must_ win at wm25 and neither happened. the ending will protect punk better than those guys tho.


----------



## Phonetics

What is really good about Summerslam now is that it is so unpredictable now beacuse it can go several different ways now.

- Cena can win clean and nothing happens.
- Punk can win clean and nothing happens.
- Cena can allign with Triple H, turn heel and screw Punk.
- Punk can allign with Triple H, turn heel yet again (if he wasn't heel all along) and screw Cena.
- Triple H could screw both by beating both down and calling out Alberto to cash in his briefcase (thus finishing what Vince couldn't at MITB) and allign with him, which also leaves the title scene in an interesting situation with Rey Mysterio cashing in his rematch clause the next night, and also with Punk and Cena having rematch clauses which would likely lead to a fatal four way at the following PPV.
- I think I heard someone mention that the match could be a draw. Seeing as both are champions and it's a regular match, what would happen if the match were to somehow end with a DQ or a countout?


----------



## Therapy

The elephant in the room for this angle is John Lauranitus. He's going to be a major player at this PPV.. He's been entirely too uninvolved for him not to be. After getting kicked in the head tonight sold it for me.. He's been quietly taking a ton of shit from Punk, Cena, and even HHH


----------



## Brye

I want to see Punk as champion in a program with someone that isn't Cena. Not that I'm not loving this but I don't wanna this be Punk's only feud as champ.

edit: 8000th post.


----------



## coleminer1

Therapy said:


> When's the last time WWE pulled off a homerun at selling a PPV like this? I felt like I just watched a weigh in for a UFC main event with two guys who literally hate each other.
> 
> Most convincing segment WWE has pulled off in years.
> 
> I'm also loling at Vince Russo.. That guy has been trying to bank on breaking kayfabe for his entire career and always comes off looking like a self promoting douchebag marking for himself. WWE has been showing in the past months how to perfectly execute the art of breaking kayfabe without looking stupid in the process.


agreed russo is a good writer when he has with mcmahon though still dont like him personally


----------



## coleminer1

Therapy said:


> The elephant in the room for this angle is John Lauranitus. He's going to be a major player at this PPV.. He's been entirely too uninvolved for him not to be. After getting kicked in the head tonight sold it for me.. He's been quietly taking a ton of shit from Punk, Cena, and even HHH


Yup http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/566874-swerve-making-5.html#post10109004

thats how i see it going down personally but you're right laurinaitus has been taking shit from all parties involved so we'll see.

Offtopic: That last 10 mins of raw made me feel so excited like after watching a raw from 2000


----------



## itssoeasy23

coleminer1 said:


> agreed russo is a good writer when he has with mcmahon though


Russo need's somebody to filter his idea's to make them believable. 

Without somebody there to tell him what and what not to do, it's all down hill. WCW 2000 was a bad mess, and TNA hasn't had anything good the last few years.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

dabossb said:


> Hey guys here's probably the best punk interview yet! He had it this morning with Mark Madden! I love Madden he always asks amazing questions and did so again this time! This interview reinvigorated my interest in this angle completely!


just listened to this and this is so great.


----------



## Tony

Interesting stuff


----------



## Carcass

Summer of Punk > Spring of The Crock.


----------



## Therapy

The funniest thing about this.

TNA just did this 4 days ago... 







Then WWE comes along tonight and exposes (again) TNA for what it really is... Not a blip on the radar amateurish garbage.


----------



## The Ice King

^Can't lie, WWE would have produced the same boring redundant over-done "contract signing" just a mere few months ago. 
Glad that they've finally woken up. 
TNA is so ridiculous, I can't even explain what goes through my head when I try watching it, I'm so confused.
I haven't watched for the past month, but been hearing about what's been happening, and I'm glad I don't waste my time. 
DVR List:
"TNA Wrestling" 
*push delete*


----------



## SAL

Therapy said:


> The funniest thing about this.
> 
> TNA just did this 4 days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then WWE comes along tonight and exposes (again) TNA for what it really is... Not a blip on the radar amateurish garbage.


Nah, the TNA signing was perfect. It's Sting/Angle! That match sells itself. You don't need any drama or conflict or anything, just have them fluff each other's pillows for 7 minutes and then talk about Hogan a little. 

Holy shit. Somebody needs to do TNA Masterpiece Theater or something.


----------



## Brye

Fuck it, I'm buying Summerslam. This is too good of an angle for me not to. Plus I think the undercard could pick up and I've enjoyed nearly all of the Summerslams I've watched to some extent, other than '07.


----------



## itssoeasy23

Human Nature said:


> ^Can't lie, WWE would have produced the same boring redundant over-done "contract signing" just a mere few months ago.
> Glad that they've finally woken up.
> TNA is so ridiculous, I can't even explain what goes through my head when I try watching it, I'm so confused.
> I haven't watched for the past month, but been hearing about what's been happening, and I'm glad I don't waste my time.
> DVR List:
> "TNA Wrestling"
> *push delete*


Difference between TNA and WWE:

CM Punk is WWE Champion, and is in a heated rivalry with John Cena. Has been very well built and he's T-shirts are selling like hotcakes and fans want to see him. 

Kurt Angle is TNA Champion. In 2011. TNA built up Matt Morgan, it fell flat. Anderson, it fell flat. Jeff Hardy well, Victory Road happened. So, they go back to Sting, then Kurt fuckin' Angle? Really? TNA are actually trying to get some few extra bucks off of the recent success of Punk, by putting his matches on TNA OnDemand. Where was the Kurt Angle DVD after Angle went to TNA? Exactly, there wasn't one.


----------



## Nexus One

These CM Punk ownings of Cripple H are some of the funniest promos of the last 5 years. I need to make a audio compliation of this $hit..this is hilarious.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

I'm not a fan of John Cena along with everyone else, I did get sick of him after he had been the top-dog for the past several years, so don't get me wrong... I will admit that I respect Cena and what he does night in, night out. I don't give a shit what people say... John Cena is and has been the #1 guy in the WWE for the last 6-7 years because he is an all-around stand-up guy. He busted his ass the first several years of his career and won Vince McMahon over with his worth ethic. Some may... wait I mean ALL bitch about his lack of wrestling ability/move-set but the truth is that he is one of the most talented superstars in the WWE, hate him or love him.

People must admit that after tonight's RAW.... John Cena showed that he can cut a good promo and break the 3rd wall (4th wall whatever) and that he can be just as controversial/edgy as Punk... Cena actually has a personality people.

That was an amazing ending to RAW, imo. John Cena & CM Punk showed that they have some amazing chemistry together. Even though it's been less than two weeks... the storyline build-up for their match at Summerslam has been absolutely perfect. And it's NOT only because of CM Punk and his controversial promos over the past several episodes of RAW followed by him beating Cena for the WWE Championship at MITB and "walking out" (lolz) on the WWE, John Cena has contributed alot, more than people give him credit for to help build-up the storyline going into Summerslam.

Hands down, this has been one of the best storylines that WWE has had in quite some time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Muta said:


> I'm not a fan of John Cena along with everyone else, I did get sick of him after he had been the top-dog for the past several years, so don't get me wrong... I will admit that I respect Cena and what he does night in, night out. I don't give a shit what people say... John Cena is and has been the #1 guy in the WWE for the last 6-7 years because he is an all-around stand-up guy. He busted his ass the first several years of his career and won Vince McMahon over with his worth ethic. Some may... wait I mean ALL bitch about his lack of wrestling ability/move-set but the truth is that he is one of the most talented superstars in the WWE, hate him or love him.
> 
> People must admit that after tonight's RAW.... John Cena showed that he can cut a good promo and break the 3rd wall (4th wall whatever) and that he can be just as controversial/edgy as Punk... Cena actually has a personality people.
> 
> That was an amazing ending to RAW, imo. John Cena & CM Punk showed that they have some amazing chemistry together. Even though it's been less than two weeks... the storyline build-up for their match at Summerslam has been absolutely perfect. And it's NOT only because of CM Punk and his controversial promos over the past several episodes of RAW followed by him beating Cena for the WWE Championship at MITB and "walking out" (lolz) on the WWE, John Cena has contributed alot, more than people give him credit for to help build-up the storyline going into Summerslam.
> 
> Hands down, this has been one of the best storylines that WWE has had in quite some time.


I swear you already posted this somewhere else.


----------



## JERIPUNK

Im tired of hearing "John Cena has busted his ass" Im sure there are a bunch of guys in the back that bust their ass just as much as Cena and for just as long ...and are never given the opportunity.


----------



## vanmunde

I feel like WWE has backed themselves into the corner by transitioning to more heavily scripted programming in the last decade (and making their talent take acting classes in certain instances, etc). 

What Punk/Cena is revealing is that in an era where the vast majority of the audience is wise to the business, people who are good at getting over can still get over when given the opportunity. As a fan, it adds a level of uncertainty to the product that substitutes for the type of uncertainty that would loom over an unscripted fight.

Unfortunately, WWE has altered the landscape for professional wrestling at the highest level. It seems most of their roster, aside from guys who came up in the business in a more traditional sense, don't have the skills to improvise and deliver promos off-the-cuff. 

John Cena is a pretty good example of this actually. In just six weeks, he's seems to have come a long way in terms of shooting from the hip during promos and reacting to the ways the mood of the crowd shifts a segment. I think working closely with Punk (this sort of thing is his canvas and where his true talents lie) has been extremely beneficial to him, but unfortunately you can't book every guy on the roster against Punk so he can show them how to talk. 

Basically, guys need to be able to think on their feet and those who are better at doing it will be given a measure of control over their destiny that they are not afforded in a paradigm where everything is so heavily scripted/controlled.


----------



## vanmunde

JERIPUNK said:


> Im tired of hearing "John Cena has busted his ass" Im sure there are a bunch of guys in the back that bust their ass just as much as Cena and for just as long ...and are never given the opportunity.


This is true. But it isn't Cena's fault. I think the reason people bring up Cena 'busting his ass' is to alleviate the blame placed on Cena for injustices perpetrated by company management. 

Basically, Cena isn't responsible for other guys not getting a shot at the spotlight, but the perception is that the company's investment in him denies a bunch of other guys the opportunity. It's actually a shitty situation to be in for Cena and, if he is in actuality as nice a guy as he appears to be, I kinda feel bad for him.

But unfortunately, people do not have a better forum to voice displeasure to the management than to boo the company man. The reponse of a live crod is the only way the fans get a vote in a company as locked-up tight as the WWE.

So yeah, by all means boo what the WWE has dictated John Cena represents, but some of the silent criticism levied at him on message boards place the blame for what he represents too squarely on his shoulders.


----------



## dan the marino

Although I still say this storyline seems like wasted potential, the promo last night certainly rejuvenated some of its energy for me.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I swear you already posted this somewhere else.


I posted it in the RAW Discussion thread while I actually thought I was posting it in this thread at the time.


----------



## God Movement

dan_marino said:


> Although I still say this storyline seems like wasted potential, the promo last night certainly rejuvenated some of its energy for me.


I feel the same.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

I still say that when ever John Cena would laugh or grin I hated it. It's like "Dude stop laughing!" For me he once again killed a good thing by doing that. When Punk was talking about Cena forgetting about his dream to be a body builder and do WWE instead, Cena just had that dumbass grin on his face. I know there were times when he would maybe start to laugh but when it came down to the serious stuff, like when he said Cena almost gave up on him after he won the ECW title, he would have that stupid grin. That's something that Cena needs to stop doing that.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

EdEddNEddy said:


> I still say that when ever John Cena would laugh or grin I hated it. It's like "Dude stop laughing!" For me he once again killed a good thing by doing that. When Punk was talking about Cena forgetting about his dream to be a body builder and do WWE instead, Cena just had that dumbass grin on his face. I know there were times when he would maybe start to laugh but when it came down to the serious stuff, like when he said Cena almost gave up on him after he won the ECW title, he would have that stupid grin. That's something that Cena needs to stop doing that.


Maybe that's the problem with no script... Cena doesn't know what kind of stuff Punk is going to hit him with and it totally owned him / through him off guard. At the same time, Cena is PG, so he can't stoop that low and take similar style shots back at Punk because of his audience.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

What % chance does Punk have of winning, and winning clean? 

Honestly, I'd say he has about a 40% chance of winning and a 3% chance to win clean


----------



## Therapy

It's not really even predictable. WWE finally found some writers with original ideas that are totally out of the comfy confines WWE has been in for over 6 yeras.

I'm enjoying the hell out of this angle.. It is sad to see already people complaining about Punk getting cheap "e-heat" etc. It's still fresh, the casuals are eating it up and it's different. Punks fued with Jeff Hardy proved he doesn't need to always blur the lines of real/fake to pull off great promos.

I seriously think some will never be happy and would just as much prefer going back to a celebrity guest host every week and the same old boring RAW format.


----------



## charmed1

EuropaEndlos said:


> Maybe that's the problem with no script... Cena doesn't know what kind of stuff Punk is going to hit him with and it totally owned him / through him off guard. At the same time, Cena is PG, so he can't stoop that low and take similar style shots back at Punk because of his audience.


fpalm.

Dude..let you in on a little secret..Its all scripted.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Therapy said:


> It's not really even predictable. WWE finally found some writers with original ideas that are totally out of the comfy confines WWE has been in for over 6 yeras.
> 
> I'm enjoying the hell out of this angle.. It is sad to see already people complaining about Punk getting cheap "e-heat" etc. It's still fresh, the casuals are eating it up and it's different. Punks fued with Jeff Hardy proved he doesn't need to always blur the lines of real/fake to pull off great promos.
> 
> I seriously think some will never be happy and would just as much prefer going back to a celebrity guest host every week and the same old boring RAW format.


Anyone bitching about the Punk/Cena angle needs to

A.) Be kicked in the teeth 
or
B.) Stop watching wrestling. because you will probably never enjoy anything about it


----------



## Therapy

I brought this up in the ADR thread but no one bit on it.

Interesting thing about last night.. ADR is supposed to be next in line right? He's practically guaranteed a run at the belt. 

So why, take a guy who's supposed to be the biggest threat to the belt once someone wins it, and bury him on RAW against one of the main eventers? ADR got buried by Punk 100% cleanly in 6 minutes on RAW.. He got buried right out. He was just made less serious then he's already taken.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Stone Cold talks about the possibility of CM Punk vs. Stone Cold:

http://www.g4tv.com/videos/54600/steve-austin-talks-tactical-force/?quality=hd

The only reason I wouldn't want to see Punk/Trips at WM is that right there. Punk/Austin is still the thing I want to see happen at Wrestlemania 28.

Starts about 1:38


----------



## TJTheGr81

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Stone Cold talks about the possibility of CM Punk vs. Stone Cold:
> 
> http://www.g4tv.com/videos/54600/steve-austin-talks-tactical-force/?quality=hd
> 
> The only reason I wouldn't want to see Punk/Trips at WM is that right there. Punk/Austin is still the thing I want to see happen at Wrestlemania 28.
> 
> Starts about 1:38


Damn that Austin. I try not to get myself excited, but when he says things like that I can't help it.


----------



## Mister Hands

Yeah, maybe it's mostly wishful thinking, but that to me sounds like Stone Cold wants to do it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Punk shirt has shipped... Woo!


----------



## Blaze11

After Summerslam, there's 5 Monday Night RAW's before Night of Champions.


----------



## Xapury

EuropaEndlos said:


> Punk shirt has shipped... Woo!


Really?wow...


----------



## TankOfRate

Blaze11 said:


> After Summerslam, there's 5 Monday Night RAW's before Night of Champions.


That's good. Hopefully it gets a great build up.


----------



## Bullydully

Punk and Trips at Mania is way too far of a stretch imo. It needs to happen at Survivor Series and I'm hoping it does, that way we can get Austin/Punk at Mania.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

"Yeah, my movie went straight to DVD just like yours."

-CM Punk


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Therapy said:


> I brought this up in the ADR thread but no one bit on it.
> 
> Interesting thing about last night.. ADR is supposed to be next in line right? He's practically guaranteed a run at the belt.
> 
> So why, take a guy who's supposed to be the biggest threat to the belt once someone wins it, and bury him on RAW against one of the main eventers? ADR got buried by Punk 100% cleanly in 6 minutes on RAW.. He got buried right out. He was just made less serious then he's already taken.


I thought the same thing, and to a much lesser extent with Swagger and Cena. If you are going to put these guys in 5 minute squash matches call Evan Bourne or something


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Wow, hope bout this:



> **CM Punk appeared on Mark Madden’s radio show Monday in Pittsburgh to promote ‘SummerSlam’ and will likely get a lot of attention for his thoughts on The Rock. Punk stated that The Rock shouldn’t be taking credit for the amount of buys for WrestleMania 27 (1,058,000 buys this year worldwide, up from 885,000 the prior year) stating that Rock didn’t do anything entertaining on the show and is sick of Rock getting credit for the success of the show. The criticism is not a very valid one as the people purchasing the show obviously purchased the show without any knowledge of what would occur on the show and the content of the show isn’t dictating the buys for a show. It was a letdown of a WrestleMania in my opinion but there was significant buzz heading into the show (and to say The Rock was not responsible for that is just not correct in my view and Rock was a giant reason why ‘Mania was up this year, taking Rock out of this year’s show there was nothing marquee on this show that would have made this the most successful wrestling show in history from a revenue stand point – which it did with The Rock’s inclusion). Punk also said that The Rock’s promos are corny and old and he is not saying this to disrespect The Rock but hopes that it gives him motivation to step it up when he returns and that one day a young kid in the business will criticism Punk for being old and stale. Punk also spoke about a pending feud with Triple H and they cannot make the same mistakes they did 10-years ago and focus on the future of the business because he is concerned about the future and whether there will be a business in 30-years. He said he would loved to have dragged out his return to television, got tons of outside offers but the bottom line was that had a pay-per-view to sell.


Here's the link:

http://www.thefightnetwork.com/news/12010:law-aug.-9-update-punk-slams-the-rock/


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Punk is right that the rock is stale and corny, but wrong about the buy rates.

Sadly, a lot of people did buy it just to see The Rock.. and then he proceeded to be an anchor holding WM back with his spotlight hogging and boring May Young promos


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

He's right on the entertainment aspect of WM. The Rock did nothing WM worthy and even his Rock Bottom to Cena was somewhat subpar of the excitement it could have been. The buyrates point, however, I'll have to disagree. Rock was the main selling point of Wrestlemania, maybe even Snooki and the fact that Taker and HHH were going at it. Though the Rock sold Mania and it worked.

But I do agree with him overall. People need to start accepting the fact that people are surpassing the Rock in the one category no one dared question the Rock on back then. Mic skills.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

We need a Punk/Rock feud. Hopefully Punk talking shit on him both in radio interviews and on live TV like last night is laying the groundwork for it. 

I'd love to see Punk start ripping into Rock and seeing rock when he realized none of his catch phrases were going to help him out in this mic duel


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> We need a Punk/Rock feud. Hopefully Punk talking shit on him both in radio interviews and on live TV like last night is laying the groundwork for it.
> 
> I'd love to see Punk start ripping into Rock and seeing rock when he realized none of his catch phrases were going to help him out in this mic duel


Would be interesting...

The interview is a good listen if you guys want to hear it:

http://www.1059thex.com/cc-common/mediaplayer/player.html?redir=yes&mps=MarkMadden.php&mid=http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/18227/1h/cchannel.download.akamai.com/18227/podcast/PITTSBURGH-PA/WXDX-FM/CM Punk.mp3?CPROG=PCAST&CPROG=RICHMEDIA&MARKET=PITTSBURGH-PA&NG_FORMAT=&NG_ID=&OR_NEWSFORMAT=&OWNER=&SERVER_NAME=www.1059thex.com&SITE_ID=2094&STATION_ID=WXDX-FM&TRACK=


----------



## Gokulio

EuropaEndlos said:


> Punk shirt has shipped... Woo!


Haha I just ordered mine today. It should ship tomorrow when it gets back in stock.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Gokulio said:


> Haha I just ordered mine today. It should ship tomorrow when it gets back in stock.


Sick brother... That interview I just posted me, sold the PPV even more... At first I thought it was guaranteed that there would be a HHH screwing Punk kind of thing. The interview I posted, Punk makes it sound like that is not a shoe in or something he totally agrees with...

Time will tell!


----------



## TJTheGr81

No way in hell Rock isn't the central part of Mania's buys. No Rock = No million buys, guaran-frickin-teed. On other parts, I don't necessarily agree with him about Rock being stale, but I will say that he definitely has had his ups (inital return, the promo from his house) and downs (promo where he challenges Cena at WM) since he's been back. If it does "light a fire" under Rock, then thats fine, and I get where Punk is coming from in regards to that.



Winning™ said:


> People need to start accepting the fact that people are surpassing the Rock in the one category no one dared question the Rock on back then. Mic skills.


Person. Honestly I do feel like Punk could easily go toe to toe with Rock on the mic, but after him, Rock still blows everyone away.


----------



## ice_edge

(Of this angle)










And there is all I have to say about that.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

TJTheGr81 said:


> No way in hell Rock isn't the central part of Mania's buys. No Rock = No million buys, guaran-frickin-teed. On other parts, I don't necessarily agree with him about Rock being stale, but I will say that he definitely has had his ups (inital return, the promo from his house) and downs (promo where he challenges Cena at WM) since he's been back. If it does "light a fire" under Rock, then thats fine, and I get where Punk is coming from in regards to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Person. Honestly I do feel like Punk could easily go toe to toe with Rock on the mic, but after him, Rock still blows everyone away.


Rock, Punk light years ahead of everyone... Maybe lump Austin in there too... He had his gimmick, but given more freedom, who knows what Rock and Austin would have done.


----------



## samizayn

just watched the monday night raw contract signing. I think Cena spoke my fears. If Punk doesn't win on Sunday he could be just a loudmouth one hit wonder


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

dont worry greenday, Punk is winning


----------



## EuropaEndlos

greendayedgehead said:


> just watched the monday night raw contract signing. I think Cena spoke my fears. If Punk doesn't win on Sunday he could be just a loudmouth one hit wonder


Does anyone know anything about ordering WWE PPVs online through WWE.com? Is it possible? Is it any good? I won't have access to my TV this Sunday unfortunately (don't ask)!


----------



## ice_edge

I finally got the one hit wonder reference (as in his worked shoot). 

I might be a bit slow but can someone explain "it went straight to dvd" bit.

Didn't Chepparone go to cinema's first?


----------



## Therapy

ice_edge said:


> I finally got the one hit wonder reference (as in his worked shoot).
> 
> I might be a bit slow but can someone explain "it went straight to dvd" bit.
> 
> Didn't Chepparone go to cinema's first?


It was in 10 theaters for 3 days raking in a total of 14,400 before going straight to DVD.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Ouch.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

EuropaEndlos said:


> Does anyone know anything about ordering WWE PPVs online through WWE.com? Is it possible? Is it any good? I won't have access to my TV this Sunday unfortunately (don't ask)!


I've never bought one, but I've heard their online streams from WWE.com aren't much higher quality than your average stream. 

Idk about your moral stance on streaming or piracy, but I'd recommend saving your money and finding it online for free


----------



## TankOfRate

:lmao Cena probably makes that much in the space of a few months. Why are they still investing in WWE movies?


----------



## ice_edge

Winning™ said:


> Ouch.


What this guy said:shocked:.

3 days. Damn LOL. 

How come it flopped so badly?

It wasn't like they did a bad job at pushing it down peoples throats at every minute they got like they used to.


----------



## buffalochipster

greendayedgehead said:


> just watched the monday night raw contract signing. I think Cena spoke my fears. If Punk doesn't win on Sunday he could be just a loudmouth one hit wonder


I look at it like this, this match will not end in a clean finish, I can guarantee you that, one guy will get screwed by HHH. If its Cena, is Punk in on it? Did he have any idea, and will he take a win like that? Same goes with if Punk is screwed.

If Punk wins, he will probably feud with Rey or Del Rio, maybe one more match with Cena. If he loses, he gets to feud with HHH. So I am fine either way, I think I'd rather see Punk win again, but it wont be the end of the world if he loses.


----------



## Therapy

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I've never bought one, but I've heard their online streams from WWE.com aren't much higher quality than your average stream.
> 
> Idk about your moral stance on streaming or piracy, but I'd recommend saving your money and finding it online for free


I order MITB and watched it online. Quality was damn decent. They changed their player from when I ordered WM.

Their old player had a High Quality, or Low Quality stream. They changed over to an adaptive stream that adjusts quality on the fly. The new players quality was much better than the old player they had for WM.


----------



## Therapy

Oh yeah, here is a screencap from the paid WWE MITB stream.. Good quality.. Don't mind my illustration.  

Good quality.


----------



## Starbuck

ice_edge said:


> What this guy said:shocked:.
> 
> 3 days. Damn LOL.
> 
> How come it flopped so badly?
> 
> It wasn't like they did a bad job at pushing it down peoples throats at every minute they got like they used to.


It's what they do for all their movies. Have them on a limited release in the cinema for 2 or 3 days and then put them straight to DVD. Clearly they aren't making money from the theater release lol. They get their return, if any, from DVD sales and rentals.


----------



## ice_edge

Starbuck said:


> It's what they do for all their movies. Have them on a limited release in the cinema for 2 or 3 days and then put them straight to DVD. Clearly they aren't making money from the theater release lol. They get their return, if any, from DVD sales and rentals.


LOL. Sounds just silly. It's like they are knowing before hand that their movies are gonna flop so might as well. Oh that silly E .

Still that movie was a failure even before it hit anything. Seriously I was like bored 10 seconds into the trailer.


----------



## Beatles123

So, does anyone know the exact sales for Punk's shirt? Is it THE top selling or just high up there?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Beatles123 said:


> So, does anyone know the exact sales for Punk's shirt? Is it THE top selling or just high up there?


I saw a quote from JR that said it was the 'hottest product in years'

It's constantly back ordered. Idk about exact figures, but it is surely the best selling shirt at the moment


----------



## Starbuck

ice_edge said:


> LOL. Sounds just silly. It's like they are knowing before hand that their movies are gonna flop so might as well. Oh that silly E .
> 
> Still that movie was a failure even before it hit anything. Seriously I was like bored 10 seconds into the trailer.


They changed their strategy. Back when they first started with The Marine, See no Evil and the like, they would give them proper release in theaters etc. When that wasn't working for them they switched to what they're doing now along with making the movies on a lot smaller budget and also taking measures like shooting them back to back in the same locations etc. I know all this because Trips has talked about it in a few interviews recently lol. Despite all that they seem intent on continuing though.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I've never bought one, but I've heard their online streams from WWE.com aren't much higher quality than your average stream.
> 
> Idk about your moral stance on streaming or piracy, but I'd recommend saving your money and finding it online for free


Thanks man, I've definitely caught a few streams online and they're pretty piss poor... If that's the case with WWE stream, then yeah no reason to drop the cash... Will keep asking people, see if anyone has had a good experience with it! Thanks!


----------



## METTY

Punk's promos this summer have been gold.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Therapy said:


> I order MITB and watched it online. Quality was damn decent. They changed their player from when I ordered WM.
> 
> Their old player had a High Quality, or Low Quality stream. They changed over to an adaptive stream that adjusts quality on the fly. The new players quality was much better than the old player they had for WM.


Thanks man, appreciate the feedback as I may go that route on Sunday!


----------



## ice_edge

Starbuck said:


> They changed their strategy. Back when they first started with The Marine, See no Evil and the like, they would give them proper release in theaters etc. When that wasn't working for them they switched to what they're doing now along with making the movies on a lot smaller budget and also taking measures like shooting them back to back in the same locations etc. I know all this because Trips has talked about it in a few interviews recently lol. Despite all that they seem intent on continuing though.


Have any links on the interviews? :yum:


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Therapy said:


> Oh yeah, here is a screencap from the paid WWE MITB stream.. Good quality.. Don't mind my illustration.
> 
> Good quality.


Holy hell that sign is real? How did I miss that one, LOL!

I'd prefer to watch it on my 46 Inch TV, but my laptop will do if that's the quality I'll be watching on... Thanks again brother...


----------



## Therapy

EuropaEndlos said:


> Holy hell that sign is real? How did I miss that one, LOL!
> 
> I'd prefer to watch it on my 46 Inch TV, but my laptop will do if that's the quality I'll be watching on... Thanks again brother...


Yep, it is a legit sign. You're welcome.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*My thoughts on CM Punk*

I know everyone's excited for Punk's shoots and believe me, they've made me drop my jaw most of the time. But lets wipe the mans kids off our forehead (Ewwwww bad analogy) This reality era? Well, there's a new fresh face in the main event that could knock off the original top dog but there's a problem. Everyone else sucks. Punk is a great mic worker, and although I'm not a fan of his in ring work, he's great for pure fans. The problem is I think this shoot stuff is gonna get old, and if he doesn't have a cast of interesting characters he's gonna fizzle out. Stone Cold in my opinion is and will always be the greatest superstar of all time. CM Punk is not that right now and he might not ever reach that level. What's he gonna do after the Cena feud, rant on how much of awesomeness NOAH reeks? Or hell, why can't we mention Chris *CENSORED* anymore? Unless he gets an arch rival, I'm afraid he'll not be able to do anything interesting again. No man is an island, not even The Rock or Stone Cold.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

Simple Feud with HHH or the Miz.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

Triple H to me is getting a little up there I don't want him to break lol. But The Miz is honestly the only viable option. Punk probably would fit better on Smackdown as the heel to face ratio is embarrassingly bad. But if Rey is really about to retire, he's screwed. We don't want it to end up like Randy Orton vs Christian now do we?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

I always thought IWC fans wanted wrestling.

Instead we get someone ranting on the business to end the show every week. It's fun, but at some point they might want to mix it up a little.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

I totally agree with you on that. We're gonna piss and moan regardless, but sometimes we have a point. The mid carders don't suck, but no one cares about them (I am a MOFO though and a little jimmy). Punk is a fresh face for the teens, but kids don't connect with him. If I were five I'd think this guy was a skinny prick who's whining about someone else's success. If Cena turns heel, it's gonna bite them in the butt because Punk needs a supporting character. When Austin went down, The Rock, Foley and Taker held down the fort. When Hogan ditched WWF for WCW, Bret and HBK went at it. Who's gonna step their game up if God forbid Cena goes down with an injury?


----------



## 1nation

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

There's are two hidden agenda in Punk vs Cena match.

(1) Promote Cena vs Rock at WM. They've done it throught the storyline.
(2) Establish HHH's new position and possibly turn him into a big bad heel boss.

We've all been told Punk vs Cena isn't about HHH but come this Sunday it might turn out to be all about HHH. If HHH screws Punk big time
(a) HHH will be a big bad boss allright
(b) Punk will have someone new to feud with
(c) It'll be like Austin vs Vince, except this time the boss is a badass as well.


One thing to always remember is that a hero is as great as his villan. Heel needs to be established before face. Once heel HHH is established to max it'll be a walk in the Park to explode arena with "CM Punk" chant.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

I hope you're right. I hate being dissapointed like with the Nexus and the Randy Orton HHH feud.


----------



## shattered_dreams

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

Don't get me wrong, I like Punk and what he's done recently.

Just don't go to the well too often with these "worked shoot" segments or after a while it sounds like repetitive whining.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

I'm gonna be honest, he's starting to cry because someone else was more successful than him. He was jobbing, but he wasn't really trying then either. At one point, he barely got a pop. This shoot stuff needs to be rare which is what makes it special. He also needs to tell Vince to stop letting his character run off like a little sissy when he gets smacked. I couldn't feel sorry for Punk's character after that. It's kind of like when Austin tapped to Angle at Unforgiven 01. I was like, "Damnnnn Austin's a h0e now...."


----------



## Clique

Finally my "Best In The World" t-shirt has shipped.


----------



## Fanboi101

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

I think the problem with work shoots is it trivializes everything else that is going on in the WWE. You have one guy breaking down the "fourth wall" and basically acknowledging the backstage politicking and business side of things while all the other guys have to stay in character and pretend its all real.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*



Fanboi101 said:


> I think the problem with work shoots is it trivializes everything else that is going on in the WWE. You have one guy breaking down the "fourth wall" and basically acknowledging the backstage politicking and business side of things while all the other guys have to stay in character and pretend its all real.


It's kind of cheating lol


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

Everyone can't shine all the time.

I just listened to Paul heyman and they say they only need few guys to stand out. Everybody can't stand out all the time.


----------



## shattered_dreams

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*



GuruOfMarkness said:


> He also needs to tell Vince to stop letting his character run off like a little sissy when he gets smacked.


And that's part of being a pro wrestling star; you gotta be able to walk it as well as talk it.

For all the CM Punk cocksuckers out there, dude looked like a battered housewife when Cena hit him after the "NYY Yankees" comment.


----------



## Phrederic

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*

Punk isn't really doing a worked shoot.

He hasn't broken Kayfabe, not once. All those issues are things that happen in "real" sports like UFC. Asshole bully bosses, real. Companies favoring certain wrestlers over others, real. Guys getting mad about not being used right, real.

All those things ar real issues that employees deal with. He hasn't broken Kayfabe, he's broken the fake shit that WWE has been about for a long time.


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: My thoughts on CM Punk*



shattered_dreams said:


> And that's part of being a pro wrestling star; you gotta be able to walk it as well as talk it.
> 
> For all the CM Punk cocksuckers out there, *dude looked like a battered housewife* when Cena hit him after the "NYY Yankees" comment.


:lmao. This shit made imagine of a half beaten housewive with piercings and a Pepsi Logo tattoo.


----------



## paqman

EuropaEndlos said:


> Does anyone know anything about ordering WWE PPVs online through WWE.com? Is it possible? Is it any good? I won't have access to my TV this Sunday unfortunately (don't ask)!


Yes, it's possible, but they cost the same amount as the PPV on cable itself, which is stupid. I think if they lowered the price and advertised it online aggressively to ween people off cable slowly they could turn a bigger profit without sharing anything with cable and satellite companies. Plus, WWE honestly needs to do something about free streams and premium streams that are under $10. I can understand $24.95 for a PPV online if was available on demand for a week as well, or maybe, even better, a yearly online pass maybe. I'm sure WWE can think of something to lure ppl like me away from streaming. Cuz seeing an official stream be $44.95 and some alternative being $5, I'm going with $5 lol.

I ordered Wrestlemania a few times on WWE.com. Quality was about as good as what I get from premium HD streams I've ordered in the past.


----------



## mpredrox

There are rlly good streams out there for $5. No way is the WWE stream worth it


----------



## johnnycanuck91

Can any one please point me out to some of these $5 streams? Thanks.


----------



## Dub

buy the ppv you cheap fucks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao

I was going to say that but Dub beat me to it. Bastard.


----------



## Zedders

I think Punk is winning on Summerslam. Cena's words about the pressure Punk is under to win it makes me think so.


----------



## Evolution

Punk needs an impact finisher with the GTS being his version of the tombstone (i.e save it for when someone really needs to be put away).


----------



## Brye

I love the headkick and it he did finish off Kane and Rey with it. Possibly even Big Show too. But it's also a good signature move for him.


----------



## coleminer1

johnnycanuck91 said:


> Can any one please point me out to some of these $5 streams? Thanks.


buy the PPV or dont watch at all for once in like 4 years summerslam is looking to be decent


----------



## Ray

The worst fucking thing about that last promo is that Cena pointed out the fact that Punk needs that victory, while Cena doesn't, which Cena was right on the money on. I think it was a major mistake for Cena to say that.

Now, IF Punk loses, he will lost steam faaaast. It's all going to die out. Punk really needs a clean victory to cement his place. He needs it more then ANYTHING right now.

EDIT: Come on guys. People who have the bucks should pay to support Punk. He's entertained us like no one else has ever these past couple of weeks, and definitely should get some support from us.


----------



## Therapy

One thing I'm hyped about is something a lot are complaining about.. Not a lot of matches. JR mentioned how the matches at SS are going to be longer.. Which I'm all about. I love long well paced matches where true ring psychology between the two working play a huge factor.

Can't wait.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I would love for Dolph/RIley to be put at Summerslam in a long US title match. I really think those two can go if given a good amount of time.

By the way, watching this past RAW certain things caught my eye. Look at Cena's facial reactions after his match with Swagger. Check his motions during the whole contract signing when he was speaking (not when he was laughing when Punk spoke). Why did Cena take a cheap shot when Punk attacked Johnny Ace?

All these speculations lead to believe that the Cena turn will slowly begin at Summerslam.


----------



## Therapy

I'm just glad to see a different dimension to his character. I don't necessarily even care if he turns heel or not, just do something different with the character. Which he is.. His in ring mannerisms and facial expressions started changing awhile ago, and now his promos and demeanor is changing. Hell, his ring work is even changing.. Can't complain.. It's change, and that's all most wanted. DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I was watching PWR and I agree that what Cena's problem is that he portrays to be this boy scout too much. Like at MITB, why did you have to knock down Ace? You should have let him do it while Punk broke the submission. Nobody is ever going to buy Cena as an anti-establishment when he is the company face of the WWE. What Cena has been doing lately has been great as he seems to have an edge he has lost for a long while but once again, there are times where rules were made to be broken and promises are meant to disappear.


----------



## Brye

Every time I see some of these outlandish ideas about the Punk/Cena storyline come up it actually makes me realize how awesome this storyline is. I's pretty clear that no one has a clue what's going to happen. (Y)


----------



## ice_edge

Man I just had this thing going into my head. Every morning you wake up you can look at this differently. 

So what did we establish so far. Yes Punk is Face/Heel/Tweener right now depending how you look at it. It's awesome right but depending how you look at it just by cheer energy it has been made clear that Cena and HHH can be viewed as heels. 

Cena is part of "The System" which really should make him look like total sell out and biggest corporate hypocrite ever. Points have been made. He can be looked at as a total heel who plays the role of happy go lucky to get what he wants. That much have been established. Even if only one party says so you can really see Cena everywhere.

Just because he plays it nice does not mean he haven't sold out. He's everything stone cold character is not. 

HHH on the other hand admits himself to having biggest ego and if you add biggest bully and corporate boss what do you get? Vince McMahon obviously. Bosses with big egos can't be faces. That much have been established with McMahon & Austin storyline.They are corporate snakes that only have their own agendas in mind. 

Shades of grey my friends. Cool stuff. It's not one dimensional good vs evil anymore. This is what people want.


----------



## paqman

DubC said:


> buy the ppv you cheap fucks.


Sorry I don't want to pay $55 for an event where only one match interests me and that I can only view the night of. Punk may need support, but I'd rather purchase his action figure or t-shirt, honestly. $55 or $5? Hmm. #sarcasm

Like I said, WWE needs a cheaper alternative to these absurdly priced PPVs. And don't tell me about UFC's prices, they're too expensive to me, too. I have no idea why PPVs jumped from being $20 to $55 in 12 years. Maybe there's a reason for some kind of price hike in there somewhere, but c'mon. WWE should experiment with cheaper events on lesser PPVs first while taking down stream pages aggressively. I don't even tell ppl where I stream from, but it's easy to find, really. WWE knows fans stream, why not stop it? 

Because when it comes down to it, I'd rather pay THEM versus some jackass living in his mom's basement taking $5 from about 4,000 people. But since the jackass is giving me comparable quality for 5 bucks or all WWE and TNA shows in the year for $40, I'll take it. No matter how die-hard you are, you're completely stupid if you think paying WWE's price right now every month is the best thing to do lol. I dunno, maybe you guys are ballin', but I got other shit in my life more important than CM Punk. 

Like electricity lol. I like that.


----------



## ice_edge

Punk shirt is pretty pricy as well. 

But that one you can probably wear for another year or so instead of having one time PPV. 

Well it seems wwe has been on the run to take down streaming sites. Still if you take one out there will be 9999 left.

You can't take them all down. It's just like downloading. not gonna end.


----------



## Bubz

After Cena saying stuff like 'You Need this, I don't' Punk HAS to win on Sunday. It will be the biggest fuck up ever if he doesn't.


----------



## ice_edge

Cena was just speaking how it really is. If he looses the consequences for Punk could be that he might be so buried he will never recover after that.


----------



## Therapy

I think this thread is the most sane thread in the entire RAW section right now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I agree. I come in here to get some common sense air.

Too much toxic air over the most sane topics.


----------



## ice_edge

Well as long as people are talking and buzzing about this it's all that matters.


----------



## paqman

ice_edge said:


> Punk shirt is pretty pricy as well.
> 
> But that one you can probably wear for another year or so instead of having one time PPV.
> 
> Well it seems wwe has been on the run to take down streaming sites. Still if you take one out there will be 9999 left.
> 
> You can't take them all down. It's just like downloading. not gonna end.


lol, yeah, wrestling shirts I can wear for at least 3-4 years before turning them into "around the house" shirts that will last me another 12-15 years. I still have my nWo shirt from 1996, man lol. It's more like a small to me now (I wear medium) and it has some holes, but as a night shirt it kicks ass. I just retired my Raw/Smackdown Superstars shirt I bought from 2006, so yeah, I get my money's worth out of those and buying Punk's shirt is probably more telling to WWE than a PPV with him in a main event anyways. Look at Jeff Hardy.

I know you can't stop stream sites, but they can take down the really good ones that offer HD streams for cheap. Back when all I had for options were ordering it to see it live or waiting for the torrent, most of the time I broke down and ordered it legit if it was an interesting card and I had the money. Them getting 2 or 3 ppvs out of me a year versus none is what I'm sure they'd prefer.

Besides, what happens if we all buy Summerslam and Punk loses? That's just screwing over everyone who ordered MITB or heard about it, then ordered SS on good faith.


----------



## D'Angelo

Long matches don't result in good psychology. The card looks weak, probably just me but I'm not even pumped for Punk/Cena II.


----------



## SAL

The fact that Punk NEEDS this win is why he shouldn't win, IMO. Triple H should screw Punk. Remember the overarching theme of everything Punk has said for the last month: those who don't kiss ass don't get the chances. He's told us all about it, and now it makes sense to play that scenario out. Triple H doesn't have to be blatant about it; it could be something that looks inadvertent or just looks like a bad break for Punk. But it should come out over the next few weeks that Triple H knew what he was doing. 

People who think the above scenario would be the end for Punk? No way! This would get the crowd further behind him. With the "same old shit" playing out again, this time entirely in front of us, it will bring more legitimacy to what Punk's been saying, and he'll have the crowd in the palm of his hands. You'd have Triple H entrenched as a heel and Punk as a face. And Punk's direct attacks on Cena put him in a position where he can't just silently accept the advantages he's gotten: he needs to either embrace them or reject them. The whole Punk storyline has really been about John Cena, the figurehead, the spokesman, everything Punk isn't. Punk basically caused Vince's firing. His next target is Cena, and Cena will change one way or another.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Stringer said:


> _Short_ matches don't result in good psychology.


Fixed it to make it a correct statement.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Again, as long as Cena does NOT win the match clean, any result would be fine with me. With HHH as the referee, something will go down. It's just who will be the bystander who gets screwed?


----------



## mblonde09

Punk's new contract won't allow him to be buried.


----------



## CMojicaAce

Punk should use this as his finisher


----------



## The Absolute

CMojicaAce said:


> Punk should use this as his finisher


I've always loved the Canadian Destroyer. I don't think Punk has the agility to pull it off, though. Still, I agree. He needs a new finisher. The GTS is not legit enough. Looks too fake.


----------



## kokepepsi

it's not on punk all he is doing is a sunsetflip, it's on the other guy to carry the move


----------



## Therapy

Almost every thread is being taken over by Capat.


----------



## ice_edge

mblonde09 said:


> Punk's new contract won't allow him to be buried.


I think his contract says that he has creative control over his character.

Does it say anything like he is never allowed to go below upper midcard?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

By the way, I don't get the supposed Curb Your Enthusiasm reference with Ace by Punk. I know the show but when Punk said that, I thought he mocked Ace's voice sounding like Terry Funk.


----------



## Beatles123

Where are the contract details? I haven't heard this.


----------



## varney

Winning™ said:


> By the way, I don't get the supposed Curb Your Enthusiasm reference with Ace by Punk. I know the show but when Punk said that, I thought he mocked Ace's voice sounding like Terry Funk.


Marty Funkhouser


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I know. I get the show and the character. I know what and who they are but I thought Terry Funk before Funkhouser when he made that mention.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Therapy said:


> One thing I'm hyped about is something a lot are complaining about.. Not a lot of matches. JR mentioned how the matches at SS are going to be longer.. Which I'm all about. I love long well paced matches where true ring psychology between the two working play a huge factor.
> 
> Can't wait.


So we have 4 matches and C Lo Green, how is that going to fill 3 hours? I don't get it... Has Alberto cashing in written all over it...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Your_House_16:_Canadian_Stampede

They had 4 matches at this PPV, but correct me if I'm wrong, PPVs used to be 2 hours, not 3.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Anybody think they will add Wade Barret vs Daniel Bryan and Alex Riley vs Ziggler at the last minute? The card seems to short for Summerslam. I mean if they don't add other matches then the current matches get more time which is good but It seems odd the card is only 4 matches, which includes a Divas match.


----------



## Beatles123

So im assuming those contract details are just a joe and not confirmed?


----------



## ice_edge

It would really be awesome if Punk confirmed more details about his contract. That's one contract I'm most interested right now.


----------



## Dub

EuropaEndlos said:


> So we have 4 matches and C Lo Green, how is that going to fill 3 hours? I don't get it... Has Alberto cashing in written all over it...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Your_House_16:_Canadian_Stampede
> 
> They had 4 matches at this PPV, but correct me if I'm wrong, PPVs used to be 2 hours, not 3.


Well I think C lo will open the show(hopefully) and it will take up 20 minutes maybe(clearing out the equipment,etc.) Then have the WHC match first, have them go to the top of the hour? have your women's match, last minute match added, skits, etc and then Sheamus vs Henry to the second hour. the last hour will be Cena/Punk.


----------



## Therapy

Hour long match is going to be awesome..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I say WWE doesn't spoil it and actually let Punk and Cena go a full hour. Kind of like HBK and Cena back in 2007.

I see Cee Lo performing two songs to start the show. The WHC WILL open the card with Christian retaining. Sheamus and Henry will go next for the first half of the second hour while Kelly/Beth and an impromtu match (most likely Dolph/Riley for the US title) finish the second half.

Then the final hour belongs to Punk and Cena.


----------



## Stad

Still think that a few more matches will happen.


----------



## CMojicaAce

WWE will shock us and have punk/cena as the first match :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Right now, it's looking like this:

Cena/Punk
Christian/Orton
Henry/Sheamus
Beth/Kelly

With possibly:
Bryan/Barrett
Dolph/Riley


----------



## Dub

If Ross calls this match without cole's trolling, it should make it more important. Sucks I wont get to hear it but I'll probably get the replay.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Still wondering how they are going to add Miz in the mix, dude was in the dang commercial, and LOL at Masters being in the promo and is now on the released list.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Just a column I found explaining the Punk angle from another perspective.



Michael Weyer said:


> While I've been consumed with my Invasion retrospective the past two months, the wrestling world has been buzzing with one of the best examples ever of mixing real and shoot into a fantastic storyline. What at first appeared to be a farewell to CM Punk has turned into a storyline better than anyone expected, one that addresses true fan concerns about WWE while also giving a new buzz the promotion has lacked for some time. I know others have covered it but wanted to put my own opinions in as we near the apparent end point and a compliment to how well it's worked out.
> 
> Shooting for Reality
> 
> It's hard for younger fans to realize just how powerful kayfabe was in the prime of wrestling. For over fifty years, promoters and workers alike went out of their way to maintain the illusion wrestling was all for real. Some guys went truly far with it, going so far as to not even tell their families the truth. In his autobiography, Bret Hart talks of how he was in mortal fear of some enemy of his father's coming to the house and it was them coming over for dinner that opened his eyes to the truth of the business. One of the more extreme cases was when Tim "Mr. Wrestling" Woods was involved in a plane crash in 1975 and at the hospital, gave them his real name, claimed he was a promoter and went back to wrestling despite his back injuries rather than have fans wonder why he was on the same plane as hated rival Johnny Valentine​. That's protection of the business you just don't see today.
> 
> Okay, most fans knew it was all a show but they preferred going along with the illusion and it became sort of a game; wrestlers would pretend it was real, fans would play along with it. Some guys were still doing their best to maintain the illusion such as Bill Watts​ who, during his time running WCW, had heels and faces in different locker rooms and warned that anyone traveling past these "lines" would be fired immediately. A serious breach of kayfabe occurred in 1993 when, in their brilliance, WCW decided to tape three months of weekend shows at once, screening fans to make sure they'd go along, telling them specifically who to cheer and boo and giving away months of title switches and turns in advance.
> 
> The coming of the Internet was the real death of kayfabe. The ability to read backstage gossip regularly opened a lot of fans' eyes to the business (never mind how so many of these "news items" weren't really true) and sharing opinions on shows also led to a new eye on the business. ECW pushed the envelope with stuff like Steve Austin discussing his firing from WCW and mocking the company and Mick Foley's memorable promo on his family and the fans. WWF and WCW resisted but the advent of the New World Order led to more excitement, blurring the lines between faces and heels. When WWF took on the "Attitude" era, Vince McMahon​ finally came out and acknowledged himself as the owner of the company with DX "invading" Nitro and more, leading to the two-year period where the Monday Night War ignited mainstream interest in wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> WCW, however, took this too far, especially under Vince Russo​. Russo labored under the belief every single fan trolled the Internet as much as he did and was thus constantly putting on references of guys talking about "the writers" or "the guys backstage" or such. They even went so far as to discuss how matches were all planned out with guys "bucking the bosses" by going "against the script." Russo never got that working real stuff into things can help but just openly talking about wrestling being fake shatters the illusion for fans. You go to a movie, you don't want to see green screen instead of special effects or you read a comic, you don't want the drawings interrupted by rough sketches and interviews of what's going to happen. It was only one of many reasons WCW went under but a big one nonetheless.
> 
> WWE famously used the Matt Hardy​/Edge/Lita love triangle to nice effect in 2005, still debated how much was real or shoot. The actual feud suffered as there was just too much emotion for them to be professional about it but still nice to see that mix on a huge stage. Most things since have been sort of "wink at the audience" stuff like HHH and Stephanie not acknowledging how they were married in real life for a while until it was brought up in the HHH-Orton feud in 2008. And of course, there was the Bret/Vince stuff last year which finally brought a close to the story of Montreal. TNA has been doing a lot more of it, especially the Kurt-Karen-Jeff Jarrett stuff and sometimes Russo goes overboard again pushing "this is shoot/no, it's a work" stuff that comes off more annoying than certain. Promoters always want to find a way to spice things up but getting it to work right is tricky, especially involving real people with real emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> Punk
> 
> That's why it's so impressive that WWE has managed to pull this whole storyline off so amazingly well. When Punk's contract started coming off and buzz grew over his leaving, fans were upset but we've been through it before with other guys, we know the score. Guy gets buried, leaves without much noise and is soon forgotten. So when Punk started openly addressing how he was going to be leaving, that got people's attention. His constant declarations of how he was going out with the WWE title were also great and Punk himself seemed to come alive with his promos, a new intensity he's been lacking for a while. His promo ripping into how WWE was run was terrific as he was saying things a lot in the IWC had been complaining about for quite some time now, a rare show of Vince allowing objecting voices to be publically aired. I still love his line of fans "sipping out of cups I'm not on," bringing up how, despite his popularity, he wasn't given the attention of other guys. I literally dropped my jaw when he actually mentioned New Japan and ROH on air, something unheard of for Vince to openly acknowledge on camera. In the list of the greatest promos of all time, they has to be in the top ten, a blistering performance that set the tone for what was to come.
> 
> 
> 
> That July 4th "RAW" had the real turning point, the moment we all knew this angle was taking on a special meaning. Having Vince declare Punk was being suspended for his comments was one thing but Cena coming to defend Punk was a nice twist. It made sense for Cena's character, not liking Punk but respecting someone speaking his mind and not wanting Vince pushing the talent around and the fans deserved the match they'd been promised. The confrontation between him and Vince was pretty charged, especially with Vince coldly telling Cena not to do this in public. "Don't be Hogan." That tension was powerful, making you wonder if maybe Vince really would strip Cena of the belt and suspend him on the top, pulling you into the storyline like few things in recent memory. Punk's promo the next week was even better, Punk stating he wanted to make WWE relevant again as it pretty much only happened when someone died and ripping into Vince's treatment of him. Then we got the demands and the ice cream bars is what made this truly golden although bringing up Colt Cabana was icing on the cake. With Cena's arrival it got better as once again, Punk spoke for a lot of people in how Cena used to be the underdog to cheer for but now is the Yankees, the powerhouse people love to hate. That was so true and made Punk more the underdog himself to cheer for in Chicago, a town used to cheering for guys who don't win the big one.
> 
> It all led to the big match which paid off huge, the crowd firmly on Punk's side and the encounter a hard-hitting affair. It's interesting how the atmosphere was a lot like "One Night Stand​" 2006, the crowd hard on Cena but he kept on going, fueling his performance. Most of us assumed that the threat of "firing" Cena would mean a Punk loss but WWE instead did the right thing and put Punk over, having him win the belt in his home-town and go out a winner. It was a huge moment, really made you happy as a Punk fan but also enjoying how the added tension gave the match a new sense of importance lacking in WWE main events as of late.
> 
> Setting Up Return
> 
> Had things just ended there, Punk truly gone, it would have been a great angle. But WWE took it to fantastic new heights with Punk using the Internet to blast the company and tease a return to ROH. However, it soon became clear he wasn't truly done with WWE as when he crashed their presentation at Comic Con, the crowd firmly on his side as he and HHH bantered. Yet it was still huge when Cena regained the vacated title on July 25th and "Cult of Personality" began blasting with Punk's entrance. That was another great touch, him using an actual rock song, not his own theme or a generic tune, something WWE actually had to pay for in order to use to sell him as more of an "outsider." Now, I know that this is a dividing point of the fans, some think it's great, others think it's horrible to have him come back so soon. Maybe it could have been dragged along longer to make his return more special but there was also the chance of something happening that could change it and ruin some of the drive. Like it or not, we are past the "slow build" stages in wrestling, not as much patience and maybe they figured striking while the iron was hot was better than continuing months of Punk complaining online, which also would have given the game away earlier. If nothing else, it gave us the great image of Punk and Cena holding their belts high as they faced off, Punk lifting his just a bit higher.
> 
> To his credit, Punk did a good job making a believable excuse the next week, saying he came back because he wanted the bigger stage to voice himself, knowing the fans would hear it better here than on radio or talk shows or such. Again, the power of the promo was his voicing the opinions of a lot of fans in how Cena kept on being on top, WWE was mediocre and boring and he was doing all this to make wrestling fun again. It reminded me of how Punk was the person just perfect for this role, his "clean-cut tattooed guy" an outsider who appeals to the fans, pushing the envelope in many ways. For him to go to such lengths makes better sense than, say, Miz or Morrison or someone like that. He was the one guy right for this and that's why it's become so believable, he pours his passion out there, always connected to online fans and that helped fuel the belief this might be for real.
> 
> I'm not really sold on the whole "HHH as boss thing" yet as we all know Vince still calls the shots and hard to buy Hunter as the authority figure he was always bucking his career. Still, it gave us the great moment of Punk doing what many of us have wanted to do, get right into HHH's faces on all the guys he's buried over the years because he was hogging the spotlight, Hunter taking it all pretty well yet reminding Punk who the star is. Inserting himself into the title match may be a bit much but it still gives a level of excitement to a bout that's going to make SummerSlam worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> Summation
> 
> However the final match turns out, WWE deserves immense credit for pulling off an angle that's one of the best "worked shoots" wrestling has seen in a long while. It's taken Punk's popularity to new levels, made him more of a star for mainstream fans and really made him stand out more. More importantly, it's openly addressed the issues fans have had with WWE for some time, acknowledging how predictable wrestling has become. That's certainly changed here as WWE has given us something that's been generating more buzz than any angle in years. You can certainly argue that if Punk loses, it makes the last six weeks meaningless, but this is something WWE, and wrestling, has long needed, a storyline that truly enthralls the fans and makes you wonder what's going to happen next. If nothing else, CM Punk has given WWE a long overdue shot in the arm and one hopes that boosts the excitement for some time to come.


----------



## RKOPunk

This is the best wrestling has been in a long time. CM Punk is pure gold at this point in his career. I would really like to see a HHH/Punk feud, seems like the next step at this point.


----------



## Aficionado

Thanks for posting that blog, Winning™. Great perspective.



> It reminded me of how Punk was the person just perfect for this role, this "clean-cut tattooed guy" an outsider who appeals to the fans, pushing the envelope in many ways. For him to go to such lengths makes better sense than, say, Miz or Morrison or someone like that. He was the one guy right for this and that's why it's become so believable, he pours his passion out there, always connected to online fans and that helped fuel the belief this might be for real.


Well said. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Brye

Awesome read. (Y)


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Brye said:


> Awesome read. (Y)


This!


----------



## urielhurricane

Great Read


----------



## Therapy

Woohoo Punks shirt just moved past Cena to take the #1 top seller spot in the wweshop. But, ya know, he can't draw. *eyeroll*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Therapy said:


> Woohoo Punks shirt just moved past Cena to take the #1 top seller spot in the wweshop. But, ya know, he can't draw. *eyeroll*


Yeah, he, he a jobber and that who cant draw because the ratings like, like drop (Even though they dont) when he's on screen, Truths a more of a draw and djjfkk


----------



## Therapy

I'm happy about it. We all know money talks, and for someone in two months to be out selling John Cena t-shirts is gigantic. They have been obviously missing a huge demographic to make money from for years and Punk proved it.


----------



## Smash

Winning™ = Repped.


----------



## Therapy

One unique thing, for me at least and I'm sure many others can relate is being able to watch this 'new era' start from the beginning.

Before the Monday night wars I had grown out of wrestling. WWE's product was just meh, and early Nitro wasn't doing it for me either.

Then the NWO stuff started and got back into wrestling again. Like many I was hooked. Also like many I sat many weeks after NWO jumped the shark growing increasingly annoyed with Nitro. Yet still ignoring WWE since everytime I turned it on it still seemed meh. Time goes by, complaining about Nitro and how bad it is. Thankfully the dumbest thing in the world happened. Tony Schvonie announcing Foley was winning it all. I was hooked to RAW since.

I never got to watch the AE grow from nothing. Jumped in after the ratings train already left the station. Thankfully to Punk and others I get to see this transition happen live. Pretty cool what we are all witnessing, it doesn't happen often.


----------



## The Absolute

Therapy said:


> One unique thing, for me at least and I'm sure many others can relate is being able to watch this 'new era' start from the beginning.


I don't necessarily think this is the beginning of a new era. Just because they're getting edgy with this Punk thing doesn't mean it's the start of a new era. Don't get me wrong, I'm just as optimistic as the rest of you guys. I'm not sure, however, they're gonna step out of the PG era any time soon. It would be nice, but I wouldn't count on it. Only time will tell.


----------



## Aficionado

The Absolute said:


> I don't necessarily think this is the beginning of a new era. Just because they're getting edgy with this Punk thing doesn't mean it's the start of a new era. Don't get me wrong, I'm just as optimistic as the rest of you guys. I'm not sure, however, they're gonna step out of the PG era any time soon. It would be nice, but I wouldn't count on it. Only time will tell.


You are right about one thing. They probably won't step out of being a PG product. But when we look back on this time a year or even a few months from now, it will be known as a transitional period. If not for Punk, then for the end of Mr. McMahon onscreen. The unpredictability alone tells me we have something fresh. The only thing they need to work on is to get the interest to trickle down into the mid-card feuds.

When was the last time John Cena didn't have the best overall selling T-shirt?


----------



## Therapy

Don't get me wrong, I'm not hoping for, or thinking the PG is going away. JR had been saying for a while before this started that you can still put on a edgy and captivating show while still remaining PG. Think we are seeing the beginning of what he was speaking about. The PG programing we were getting for years wasn't anywhere close to what PG actually allows. I think many think PG = Disney. You can get away with a decent amount with PG. WWE just dumbed it down to insulting levels. (JBL is poopy). So I still think we are seeing a new era. The 'real' PG era so to say.


----------



## Starbuck

doyousee? said:


> You are right about one thing. They probably won't step out of being a PG product. But when we look back on this time a year or even a few months from now, it will be known as a transitional period. If not for Punk, then for the end of Mr. McMahon onscreen. The unpredictability alone tells me we have something fresh. The only thing they need to work on is to get the interest to trickle down into the mid-card feuds.
> 
> When was the last time John Cena didn't have the best overall selling T-shirt?


He has been outsold by DX and Orton at certain points over the past few years iirc. Not that that takes anything away from Punk but it has happened.


----------



## mblonde09

If my damn shirt would ship it would be nice.


----------



## Heel

mblonde09 said:


> If my damn shirt would ship it would be nice.


Likewise.


----------



## Aficionado

Starbuck said:


> He has been outsold by DX and Orton at certain points over the past few years iirc. Not that that takes anything away from Punk but it has happened.


DX and Number 2? Hey that's some good company to be in for a guy who "doesn't draw well".  I'd be willing to bet those shirts we released around the same time as Cena's rather than nearly a year later.

I'd like to see the actual sales numbers for Punk's two week old shirt compared to Cena's year old purple shirt. To me that speaks volumes.


----------



## Starbuck

doyousee? said:


> DX and Number 2? Hey that's some good company to be in for a guy who "doesn't draw well".  I'd be willing to bet those shirts we released around the same time as Cena's rather than nearly a year later.
> 
> I'd like to see the actual sales numbers for Punk's two week old shirt compared to Cena's year old purple shirt. To me that speaks volumes.


I don't know what you're talking about here at all tbh. What's your point? That Punk's shirt has outsold Cena's purple one in 2 weeks?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

This is the only thread I can bare in this section now. These Punk h8rz are on a fucking mission aren't they.


----------



## Starbuck

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This is the only thread I can bare in this section now. These Punk h8rz are on a fucking mission aren't they.


The constant Punk bitching, Punk marking, Rock marks fighting with Cena marks, Cena marks fighting with Rock marks and now the Punk marks getting involved in that too is reaching stupid levels now. Where is all the common sense I ask you? WHERE IS ALL THE COMMON SENSE!!


----------



## Brye

It was obvious that once Punk started to make it big there'd be the people that would bitch about it just for attention. I understand not caring for the guy, but I rarely see an actual logical reason why.


----------



## Starbuck

Brye said:


> It was obvious that once Punk started to make it big there'd be the people that would bitch about it just for attention. I understand not caring for the guy, *but I rarely see an actual logical reason why.*


TEH RATINGZ


----------



## Brye

If Raw gets lower than a 3.1 then I didn't enjoy the show, even if it was good. PUNK DOESN'T DRAW SO HE SUCKS AT EVERYTHING HE DOES. NO CHARISMA, NO WRESTLING ABILITY AND HE'S BORING.


----------



## Starbuck

Brye said:


> If Raw gets lower than a 3.1 then I didn't enjoy the show, even if it was good. PUNK DOESN'T DRAW SO HE SUCKS AT EVERYTHING HE DOES. NO CHARISMA, NO WRESTLING ABILITY AND HE'S BORING.


Truth.


----------



## Brye

Looking at Summerslam, even with little announced I'm interested. Cee Lo's song has actually gotten stuck in my head and it's a little catchy. :$ A possible interaction with him and Miz or Truth would be awesome. Punk/Cena sells the PPV for me. Without that, it wouldn't be enough. But Orton/Christian is bound to be a good match, Sheamus/Henry has actually been built well and Sheamus has been on a roll since going to Smackdown. I really see him being a very big name in a few years. Even the divas match actually has some build to it. The options for extra matches seem to be Ziggler/Riley, Truth/Morrison, Rhodes/Zeke or the off chance of Bryan/Barrett or Usos/Nexus. Throw one or two of those matches on there and you have about six, plus Cee Lo. Sounds like a rather good card with each match getting a good opportunity to impress. (Y)


----------



## Kurt Angel4

Punks got a YT channel http://www.youtube.com/user/CMPunkMadeChicago


----------



## Therapy

Has this place always been like this? I signed up to talk to about the sport in an adultish manner and it mainly seems to be heavily ruined by 3-5 people despretly looking for attention.


----------



## Brye

Therapy said:


> Has this place always been like this? I signed up to talk to about the sport in an adultish manner and it mainly seems to be heavily ruined by 3-5 people despretly looking for attention.


Anytime someone has success here they lose half their fanbase.


----------



## Xapury

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnaP9m1sNRo&feature=player_embedded

New interview?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Agreed with Therapy. The common sense appears to only be in this thread. I can't go in the other threads anymore, like Brye said there's no logical reasons to their argument. I fear my IQ level will take a severe decrease if I read any of those threads. 

That's definitely a fan made Youtube channel by the way.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Therapy said:


> Has this place always been like this? I signed up to talk to about the sport in an adultish manner and it mainly seems to be heavily ruined by 3-5 people despretly looking for attention.


Definitely just like any other forum... No moderators that take care of the trolls so they're just running wild... There are sme solid posters though and I enjoy their insight...


----------



## Brye

This Punk/Cena storyline has convinced me that half the people here don't understand how wrestling works or should get a new hobby.


----------



## kokepepsi

Xapury said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnaP9m1sNRo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> New interview?


Thanks!


----------



## TJTheGr81

Xapury said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnaP9m1sNRo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> New interview?


This is the interview where he talks about Rock, right?


----------



## Starbuck

Brye said:


> Anytime someone has success here they lose half their fanbase.


This is it. Nobody can reach the top in the WWE without a substantial number of internet fans turning on them. It's the reason why guys like Jericho, Christian and Punk are so loved. Because they aren't at that _elite_ level and true top stars like HHH and Cena. Now it's starting with Punk. I have no doubt that if this continues with him and he does end up a huge anti-hero babyface, the majority of this forum will turn on him and in a year or so he'll be SuperPunk. It's SO obvious that it's going to happen it isn't even funny lol. Then when they all get used to Punk being at the top things will quiet down and the focus will shift to the next guy hovering on super stardom .


----------



## Brye

Starbuck said:


> This is it. Nobody can reach the top in the WWE without a substantial number of internet fans turning on them. It's the reason why guys like Jericho, Christian and Punk are so loved. Because they aren't at that _elite_ level and true top stars like HHH and Cena. Now it's starting with Punk. I have no doubt that if this continues with him and he does end up a huge anti-hero babyface, the majority of this forum will turn on him and in a year or so he'll be SuperPunk. It's SO obvious that it's going to happen it isn't even funny lol. Then when they all get used to Punk being at the top things will quiet down and the focus will shift to the next guy hovering on super stardom .


Those archived posted about Rock and Austin being hated back in 2000 really opened my eyes to that. It's ridiculously irritating.


----------



## kokepepsi

TJTheGr81 said:


> This is the interview where he talks about Rock, right?


YES, he is shooting on him OH MY GOD
he called him OLD and ####spoiler###
listen to the interview

Marking out!!


----------



## Heel

I've said before, people on this forum are only happy when they're moaning about something. Go through the seperate sub-sections and nearly every thread is something negative or complaining that somebody isn't getting pushed. People campaign for something to happen and when it does happen they complain about it. This is why WWE mocks internet fans and don't take them seriously at all.


----------



## kokepepsi

wow in the last minute punk destroys the IWC

Gotta love him


----------



## Therapy

Brye said:


> Those archived posted about Rock and Austin being hated back in 2000 really opened my eyes to that. It's ridiculously irritating.


 Same here. I wasn't a super moaner at all, had my own views and opinions. But those archives made me triple think what I say before saying it. 

My biggest gripe is still when WWE puts guys who have a PPV match set on TV against some scrub who has zero chance of going over. Imagine if swagger went over on Cena? Or Del Rio over Punk on RAW? Of course not because it would ruin the PPV and never ever ever happens. So why bother with the match? They make no sense. I understand they have to get these guys on TV and in the ring to sell the star but there has got to be a better and less obvious outcome then just sticking them with a moderately or barely over midcarder that isn't going win.


----------



## Starbuck

Brye said:


> Those archived posted about Rock and Austin being hated back in 2000 really opened my eyes to that. It's ridiculously irritating.


Any top star that has reached that level gets it in the neck from internet fans whilst being adored by casual fans. Rock because he can't wrestle. Austin because he goes over too much. HHH because he married Stephanie. Cena because he can't wrestle either. Hogan...well, I'll give them that one lol. It's just the way it goes. I have no doubt that if Jericho and Christian were to reach the level of those listed above that they too would start getting hated on. This place hates those on top and eternally roots for the underdog so to speak. The second that person crosses the line into a legitimate star, the hate begins and they don't deserve to be there anymore. Happens _every_ time and I'll say it now, just sit back and watch it happen to Punk.


----------



## Brye

It's not so much that I even care what other people think of the people I like, but it just makes for stupid conversation. Literally some of the dumbest things I've heard in my life with generic reasons that are complete cop outs. I have no problem with a difference in opinion, but no one has an actual good reason and listening to people bitch about the Raw and SD ratings make for some of the worst conversation I've ever seen.


----------



## kokepepsi

pretty funny thing in those archives the rock is hated and as soon as he leaves it only takes one month until
every page has a thread about people wanting the rock back.

IWC are fickle bitches man...


----------



## Starbuck

kokepepsi said:


> pretty funny thing in those archives the rock is hated and as soon as he leaves it only takes one month until
> every page has a thread about people wanting the rock back.
> 
> IWC are fickle bitches man...


Happens with HHH all the time lol. People hate him when he's there, he leaves and after a week people are pining for him to come back. Then he comes back and they revert to hating on him again. It's a vicious and stupid circle lol.


----------



## kokepepsi

lol same thing with punk.
Misses one show
"He should have been back" "where was punk?"
Shows up next week, "Oh too soon man" "angle is dead too soon" "punk is overrated"


----------



## TankOfRate

It's funny to hear him address the "Punk's gonna get berried" theory.


----------



## TJTheGr81

I can't hear the word bury without thinking of Danielson any more. :side: 

The way he's talking in these interviews, it definitely seems like he's here to stay in the main event scene. Every time he addresses the contract issues, he always mentions that it wasn't the money or perks, but that he wanted a better role (kind of a perk, but whatever).


----------



## ice_edge

The Punk just speaks the truth. "Just stop being bitter about it LOL". 

Gotta love it.


----------



## Clique

Starbuck said:


> Any top star that has reached that level gets it in the neck from internet fans whilst being adored by casual fans. Rock because he can't wrestle. Austin because he goes over too much. HHH because he married Stephanie. Cena because he can't wrestle either. Hogan...well, I'll give them that one lol. It's just the way it goes. I have no doubt that if Jericho and Christian were to reach the level of those listed above that they too would start getting hated on. This place hates those on top and eternally roots for the underdog so to speak. The second that person crosses the line into a legitimate star, the hate begins and they don't deserve to be there anymore. Happens _every_ time and I'll say it now, just sit back and watch it happen to Punk.


I think Lady Croft stated it best in one of those Punk threads that just being popular (or a pop star - the most heavily pushed) is a reason for some people to hate. Just look at singers and other top celebrities or mainstream acts for examples.


----------



## Aficionado

Starbuck said:


> I don't know what you're talking about here at all tbh. What's your point? That Punk's shirt has outsold Cena's purple one in 2 weeks?


Yes, that is my point. It's no secret Cena's shirts sell extremely well. That purple shirt has been on the market since late 2010 and was probably at the top of that list since then. I just think it's quite the statement that after only 2 weeks, Punk's shirt has surpassed those numbers.


----------



## VampDude

My smiley is ready for SummerSlam.


----------



## Starbuck

doyousee? said:


> Yes, that is my point. It's no secret Cena's shirts sell extremely well. That purple shirt has been on the market since late 2010 and was probably at the top of that list since then. I just think it's quite the statement that after only 2 weeks, Punk's shirt has surpassed those numbers.


Punk's shirt being number one means that it is number one for the week. It doesn't mean that in 2 weeks Punk has sold more than Cena did in 1 year. That's just ridiculous lol. It means that he has sold more than all the other shirts this week. There's no way they measure the best sellers by overall counts. They do it on a weekly basis which is why those in the top 10 change around depending on how new/old they are. That being said, I expect Punk's shirt to be there for a while given how popular it is.


----------



## Aficionado

Starbuck said:


> Punk's shirt being number one means that it is number one for the week. It doesn't mean that in 2 weeks Punk has sold more than Cena did in 1 year. That's just ridiculous lol. It means that he has sold more than all the other shirts this week. There's no way they measure the best sellers by overall counts. They do it on a weekly basis which is why those in the top 10 change around depending on how new/old they are. That being said, I expect Punk's shirt to be there for a while given how popular it is.


fpalm Well then. Thanks for clearing that up. I am a dumbass.


----------



## Starbuck

doyousee? said:


> fpalm Well then. Thanks for clearing that up. I am a dumbass.


You aren't a dumbass lol and I certainly hope that you didn't infer that from my post. It's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Adramelech

Starbuck said:


> Any top star that has reached that level gets it in the neck from internet fans whilst being adored by casual fans. Rock because he can't wrestle. Austin because he goes over too much. HHH because he married Stephanie. Cena because he can't wrestle either. Hogan...well, I'll give them that one lol. It's just the way it goes. I have no doubt that if Jericho and Christian were to reach the level of those listed above that they too would start getting hated on. This place hates those on top and eternally roots for the underdog so to speak. The second that person crosses the line into a legitimate star, the hate begins and they don't deserve to be there anymore. Happens _every_ time and I'll say it now, just sit back and watch it happen to Punk.


I don't agree with that at all. I think the reason why more people begin to be vocal about disliking someone as they gain popularity is because that talent becomes a bigger and bigger part of the show and they're exposed to larger audiences. When a guy is not at that top level, the only people who really bother talking about him are his fans because most people don't go out of their way to express their hate for a guy they never see, whereas fans will actively seek out his work.

It's like how you generally read good stuff on this forum about Curt Hawkins. The reason for that is because the only people that are even aware of who the fuck Curt Hawkins is are his fans. If the guy started receiving a big push, a lot more people are going to be aware of him and a lot of them are invariably going to dislike him. Until a guy is in that spot where he's on every show for a half hour and every PPV in the main event, it's easy to just overlook them. People are indifferent to a guy until he's pushed so much and so omnipresent in the product that they can't ignore him because he's a central part of the show. That's when the hate comes out.

There's so many other factors to consider. Sometimes a guy will have flaws that are hidden because he's being used in a limited mid-card position. Those flaws are made apparent to people when he's put in "the spot", so people begin to dislike him. Most guys change drastically on the road to becoming popular. Attaining mainstream appeal practically demands it. They cut promos differently, they wrestle differently, they're booked differently. The things that made people like them initially disappear. Sometimes a guy's entire appeal hinges on the fact that he's _isn't_ "that guy", he's underground, a rebel, whatever. When he becomes "the man", his whole character falls apart.

You can apply the same logic to any performer built on a fanbase, wrestlers, musicians, authors, whatever. Simplifying the issue and acting as if people go "HEY THIS IS POPULAR NOW, I DON'T LIKE IT ANYMORE!" is ridiculous. Nobody actually does that, it's just something people say to create an Us vs. Them type of argument.


----------



## Starbuck

Adramelech said:


> You can apply the same logic to any performer built on a fanbase, wrestlers, musicians, authors, whatever. Simplifying the issue and acting as if people go "HEY THIS IS POPULAR NOW, I DON'T LIKE IT ANYMORE!" is ridiculous. Nobody actually does that, it's just something people say to create an Us vs. Them type of argument.


But this is exactly what _wrestling_ fans do. I'm not talking about any other realm here but inside the world of internet wrestling fans, the second somebody appears to be on their way up and then actually reaches that ultimate level, people turn on them and move on to the next underdog. Not everybody, of course I'm generalizing here. But for the most part, this is a very common trend amongst people on this board anyway. Recently, as in the past year ,it has happened to Orton, Miz and ADR, all of whom had huge followings. The second they reached the top, all the hating started and nobody liked them anymore apart from their actual and proper fans. It's starting to happen with Punk, if Ryder continues to get pushed it will most likely happen with him too and it has happened to most every big time star that has made it to the top before them. It's the way this place works.


----------



## greaz taker!

wow some people are jealous of punk.....how sad


----------



## samizayn

"ohyeah but anyone can cut an awesome promo like that if they were allowed to do a worked shoot"

Matt Hardy says hi, ya know :lmao . I had never watched his return promo before today. Just... :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands

Kind of interesting point here.



> Summerslam is Sunnerday, and yes, before you ask, I’m doing a Best and Worst Of. The only real problem is the Triple H As Referee thing. Here are our fantasy booking options, as I see them:
> 
> 1. Cena pins Punk clean. Boring. Terrible.
> 2. Punk pins Cena clean. Boring, terrible, even if I’d like it personally.
> 3. Triple H sides with Cena, screws Punk. On Monday, Triple H must explain his actions!
> 4. Triple H sides with Punk, screws Cena. On Monday, Triple H must explain his actions!
> 5. Either guy wins, H brings out Del Rio to cash in Money in the Bank. On Monday, Triple H must explain his actions!
> 6. Neither guy wins. On Monday, Triple H must explain what will happen to the WWE Championship!
> 7. Triple H beats up both guys. On Monday, Triple H must explain his actions!
> 8. Triple H beats up both guys, pins one or both of them, makes self WWE Champion. On Monday, Triple H blarg blarg blarg
> 
> No matter what happens, there is a 100% chance that Monday’s show starts with Time To Play The Game and Triple H explaining somebody’s actions. That’s the rub. Cena and CM Punk are both popular and have legit claims to being WWE Champion, but none of it matters, because Triple H is The Game. That’s our next however long of wrestling. If Punk wins, chances are H will be there as the reason. If Cena wins, maybe Punk gets into a program with H, maybe H fires him again, maybe Triple H drives a tank into the arena and points at his dick as it explodes and we clap our hands.
> 
> It will surely be the biggest party of the summer.


http://withleather.uproxx.com/2011/08/the-best-and-worst-of-wwe-raw-88


----------



## Kenny

8. Triple H beats up both guys, pins one or both of them, makes self WWE Champion. On Monday, Triple H blarg blarg blarg

:lmao


----------



## ice_edge

King Kenny said:


> 8. Triple H beats up both guys, pins one or both of them, makes self WWE Champion. On Monday, Triple H blarg blarg blarg
> 
> :lmao


And Hence Triple Hog is born...again :lmao

Anywho. 

9. Triple Hog does what described in 8. But when Vince comes back and screws the triple hogger...blarg, blarg, blarg..and doesn't explain anything on Monday LOL... :lmao best ending ever. 

If I call this you guys owe me some .


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Lets hope Triple H buries everyone on Sunday. Would be funny as hell. lol


----------



## ice_edge

Vince will bury. You just wait and see.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

ice_edge said:


> Vince will bury. You just wait and see.


Even Triple H?


----------



## Heel

Ordered my Punk shirt on the 26th and it still hasn't been shipped


----------



## Chicago Warrior

MMN said:


> Ordered my Punk shirt on the 26th and it still hasn't been shipped


Mine has finally shipped, yours probably tomorrow.


----------



## ice_edge

Chicago Warrior said:


> Even Triple H?


Ultimate Heel, Heeel turn for Vince...if that's possible ...with fire burning of vengeance desire 

HHH screwing anyone is to predictable. And they know it. Hence why so...


----------



## Therapy

Starbuck said:


> But this is exactly what _wrestling_ fans do. I'm not talking about any other realm here but inside the world of internet wrestling fans, the second somebody appears to be on their way up and then actually reaches that ultimate level, people turn on them and move on to the next underdog. Not everybody, of course I'm generalizing here. But for the most part, this is a very common trend amongst people on this board anyway. Recently, as in the past year ,it has happened to Orton, Miz and ADR, all of whom had huge followings. The second they reached the top, all the hating started and nobody liked them anymore apart from their actual and proper fans. It's starting to happen with Punk, if Ryder continues to get pushed it will most likely happen with him too and it has happened to most every big time star that has made it to the top before them. It's the way this place works.


Yep.. Even the Usenet AE achive showed that.

ROCK SUCKS!
AUSTIN SUCKS!

Yet people marked out for fucking Test and Gangrel.. :no:


----------



## ice_edge

People love to hate and hate to love. What else is new.


----------



## itssoeasy23

Starbuck said:


> But this is exactly what _wrestling_ fans do. I'm not talking about any other realm here but inside the world of internet wrestling fans, the second somebody appears to be on their way up and then actually reaches that ultimate level, people turn on them and move on to the next underdog. Not everybody, of course I'm generalizing here. But for the most part, this is a very common trend amongst people on this board anyway. Recently, as in the past year ,it has happened to Orton, Miz and ADR, all of whom had huge followings. The second they reached the top, all the hating started and nobody liked them anymore apart from their actual and proper fans. It's starting to happen with Punk, if Ryder continues to get pushed it will most likely happen with him too and it has happened to most every big time star that has made it to the top before them. It's the way this place works.


I agree, it'll never end. 

If John Morrison is pushed, you'll see even more hate for him. If Zack Ryder was on television more and was given a singles push, fans would turn against him. Once the guy who everybody believes is being "held down" get's a push, they latch on to the next guy who is being "held down." 

When The Miz was pushed "he's undeserving, he's a reality star, he's not talented." If it was Morrison it would'nt been the same hate.


----------



## Pillzmayn

After the last RAW, I see CM Punk this way. He represents those of us who have always worked hard to get success yet we get dicked over by the company golden boy. If your one of those people who missed out on a job or missed out on an opportunity because some favored talentless golden boy strolled along and stole the spot light then CM Punk represents you. I for one am with him﻿ he is saying everything I wish I could say to my boss and his little favorites circle.

Then you have Cena that acted completely like an asshole cracking up the smile the whole segment to confirm everything Punk said about him.


----------



## Therapy

itssoeasy23 said:


> If John Morrison is pushed, you'll see even more hate for him


More hate then there already is at the jobber level? That's impossible. :lmao


----------



## ice_edge

They will start hating his guts. And if he succeeds this place would go ballistic. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Arya Dark

Pillzmayn said:


> After the last RAW, I see CM Punk this way. He represents those of us who have always worked hard to get success yet we get dicked over by the company golden boy. If your one of those people who missed out on a job or missed out on an opportunity because some favored talentless golden boy strolled along and stole the spot light then CM Punk represents you. I for one am with him﻿ he is saying everything I wish I could say to my boss and his little favorites circle.
> 
> Then you have Cena that acted completely like an asshole cracking up the smile the whole segment to confirm everything Punk said about him.


*:lmao X a billion

That is pure gold. Unintended gold, but gold none-the-less.*


----------



## I Am GOAT

y is it called summer of punk haha he only won title cuse of mcmahon interfer wit his match, punk didnt desrve it cena did after cage match


----------



## Therapy

oh boy


----------



## ice_edge

Cena Trolls will keep trolling.


----------



## The Absolute

ice_edge said:


> Cena Trolls will keep trolling.


I know right? It's almost hilarious how often they're popping up. Imagine if Punk were to win this Sunday. How do you think they'd react?


----------



## ice_edge

The Absolute said:


> I know right? It's almost hilarious how often they're popping up. Imagine if Punk were to win this Sunday. How do you think they'd react?


"This iz soz not fairz. Cenaz dha champ man. Cena need belt. Kidz demand it... punkz is bad man... he make kidz cry" 

:banned:Oh yeah. you bet it will be something like that. Not to mention they will remind you how "little talent he has in the ring, how he sucks on the mick, how the only good thing is him breaking kayfabe, how this storyline sucks and even how punk burred kids hero. Oh yeah prepare for the worst. 

Everything complete horeshit and below. Punk is actually the guy who has been trying the hardest to evolve IMO. SO people would mark out.

If they actually visited wwe site and went through the roster they would actually possibly get that Vince seriously needs to push other stars at the moment because if he doesn't there might be none left in 5 years or so.

The time is now. He can't wait 10 more years. It's not how it works. Make him mark out Vince. You better.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Man CM Punk really showed WWE he can draw. This years SummerSlam would have for sure been Alberto Del Rio vs John Cena. I mean look at this PPV poster for SummerSlam which was released a few months ago.










And now WWE.COM has a new poster with CM Punk Photoshopped in the poster.


----------



## ice_edge

LOL Alicia Fox is still not gonna perform. LOL still a failure.


----------



## Therapy

Am I the only one who thinks SummerSlam was perhaps WWE's corniest promotion and marketing from a artistic level ever? It's just so corny.. I mean like.. Thunder In Paradise corny. Cartoony superhero looking wrestlers etc. The video promos are awful corny too. It's as if they are purposely trying not to make it serious looking at all. 

What happened to the good old wrasslin artwork that made it look serious?

Check out some of these user created ones.. A LOT better.. 

http://saintmichael.deviantart.com/#/d42doh4

http://saintmichael.deviantart.com/...08457439?q=gallery:saintmichael/3680927&qo=16


----------



## Arya Dark

The Absolute said:


> I know right? It's almost hilarious how often they're popping up. Imagine if Punk were to win this Sunday. How do you think they'd react?


*My guess is, probably not nearly as bad as Punk fans will act if Cena wins. *


----------



## Natsuke

LadyCroft said:


> *My guess is, probably not nearly as bad as Punk fans will act if Cena wins. *


^ This +1000.

Miss Croft must be cringing at the threads needing to be closed if Cena wins at SS.


----------



## DosMascaras

Therapy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks SummerSlam was perhaps WWE's corniest promotion and marketing from a artistic level ever?


Ummm...


----------



## TheF1BOB

DosMascaras said:


> Ummm...


*
I aint goin on no boat, little jimmy got a boat!!!​*​


----------



## Natsuke

DosMascaras said:


> Ummm...


Really? Actual art from an artist with an actual theme is the least artistic to you?

Wow.


----------



## DosMascaras

Just because it's "actual art" doesn't mean it's not corny as hell, which was the posed question to begin with.


----------



## Evolution

It's still awful from a poster standpoint. But I guess it fit with the comedic feel of the PPV (the promos etc.)

I can't even fathom how this forum will react on Sunday (my Monday). Unfortunately I'll be at work so I won't be able to watch until I get home. I always hate having to watch on a delay, never has the same feel.


----------



## Irish Curse

I don't think most Punk fans will get bent out of shape if Cena wins. I think a lot of people won't care as long as he doesn't win cleanly.


----------



## ice_edge

What about: Punk and cena are screwed by HHH. HHH is screwed by Vince. Vince is screwed by shane and shane is screwed by Steph. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Irish Curse

I thought Russo was with Impact Wrestling?


----------



## Starbuck

Anybody read that thread about Punk commenting on Rock? :lmao :lmao

The Punk marks are now officially at war with the Rock marks. I'm just wondering where the Cena marks, if any, are going to fit in. Probably just sitting back and letting them go at it lol.


----------



## Therapy

I always found it quite strange that a man will sit on the internet for hours upon hours on end defending the honor of a half naked man covered in bronzer.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Therapy said:


> I always found it quite strange that a man will sit on the internet for hours upon hours on end defending the honor of a half naked man covered in bronzer.


hahaha, love it!

Punk shirt just arrived, anyone want picture... well yer not gettin' one!


----------



## TJTheGr81

Starbuck said:


> Anybody read that thread about Punk commenting on Rock? :lmao :lmao
> 
> The Punk marks are now officially at war with the Rock marks. I'm just wondering where the Cena marks, if any, are going to fit in. Probably just sitting back and letting them go at it lol.


I kind of wish Punk would shut it about Rock for this reason. Every time the name "Dwayne" has come out of his mouth, the Punk marks roar into threads thinking they're cool like their idol and saying "DWAYNE this" and "DWAYNE that" and Rock marks join in with "Punk this" and "Punk that." By their logic Rock is a sellout and a one trick pony and Punk is skinny tool who has to rely on shooting and cheap heat and can't draw.

It kind of makes me ashamed to be a fan of both guys :side:



EuropaEndlos said:


> hahaha, love it!
> 
> Punk shirt just arrived, anyone want picture... well yer not gettin' one!


Pics or it didn't happen.  I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

TJTheGr81 said:


> I kind of wish Punk would shut it about Rock for this reason. Every time the name "Dwayne" has come out of his mouth, the Punk marks roar into threads thinking they're cool like their idol and saying "DWAYNE this" and "DWAYNE that" and Rock marks join in with "Punk this" and "Punk that." By their logic Rock is a sellout and a one trick pony and Punk is skinny tool who has to rely on shooting and cheap heat and can't draw.
> 
> It kind of makes me ashamed to be a fan of both guys :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.  I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## TJTheGr81

EuropaEndlos said:


>


I wasn't serious :lmao Cool though (Y)


----------



## Heel

My t-shirt STILL hasn't been shipped. Fuck you, WWEShop!


----------



## Mr Talley

Went to the supermarket yesterday and saw two different people wearing CM Punk's "best in the world" shirt. It's catching on!


----------



## mpredrox

I still haven't ordered mine haha. Kind of broke right now


----------



## Dr S

MMN said:


> My t-shirt STILL hasn't been shipped. Fuck you, WWEShop!


takes a while to get to the UK from the US store


----------



## Starbuck

EuropaEndlos said:


>


I see your CM Punk shirt and raise you a John Cena shirt!! Lol. I got this along with HHH's one over Mania weekend. Was one of the first to get it and all. I remember walking back from Axxess on the Sunday afternoon and seeing the faces of all the people who had bought his purple one lol. They weren't happy about that at all, ha.


----------



## Brye

I ordered my shirt like 5 hours after it got released, c'mon, ship. :sad:


----------



## Heel

Dr S said:


> takes a while to get to the UK from the US store


It takes 14 days once it's been shipped, but it hasn't even shipped yet!


----------



## CMojicaAce

Does Punk have a catchphrase?


----------



## JasonLives

Damn it, still not shipped. I had hoped they would be able to ship it this week. Dont know how fast shipping is to Sweden but I doubt its here next week. Fuck 

Im gonna get it in the end of the month and its gonna start being too cold to wear it outside... Disappointed! Im quite sure im the only one in town with a CM Punk shirt.


----------



## Heel

CMojicaAce said:


> Does Punk have a catchphrase?


No. Because catchphrases are terrible and end up making your promos boring, predictable and formulaic like the Rock's.


----------



## Amber B

So would. Geeez.


----------



## Heel

Amber B said:


> So would. Geeez.


Excuse me for 5 minutes....


----------



## Amber B

It sucks that he has such a rotten attitude and talks too damn much. Oh well, he's just a hit it and quit it.


----------



## mblonde09

Dr S said:


> takes a while to get to the UK from the US store


That's for delivery, but it needs to be shipped, before it can be delivered. Mine is yet to be shipped also, and I ordered on the 26th, but I know someone who ordered on the 3rd and it was shipped on the 5th.


----------



## Shazayum

What a sleazy bastard, wearing an undershirt in public! He could smile, at least. Geeze.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

SummerLove said:


> What a sleazy bastard, wearing an undershirt in public! He could smile, at least. Geeze.


Wish he wore a blazer over that white T, that's the awesome Punk look... Especially with the tags still on the blazer...

You know Punks not a suit guy.


----------



## The Ice King

JUST.GOT.THE.SHIRT!!!!!!!
So awesome!!!


----------



## Starbuck

Amber B said:


> So would. Geeez.


Did Cena bring his title too lol? And still no suit. Oh Punk!!


----------



## Carcass

Starbuck said:


> Did Cena bring his title too lol? And still no suit. Oh Punk!!


Nope. 










Ted didn't dress up either.










http://photos.toofab.com/galleries/...a_star_summer_event#tab=most_recent&id=497643


----------



## SatanX

Amber B said:


>





Carcass said:


>



Not that difficult to determine who is the real Champ, huh?


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Starbuck said:


> Did Cena bring his title too lol? And still no suit. Oh Punk!!


Pictures I saw of Cena and Ziggler, they did not have them. Kelly Kelly didn't either.


----------



## Starbuck

EuropaEndlos said:


> Pictures I saw of Cena and Ziggler, they did not have them. Kelly Kelly didn't either.


I have to give Punk props for bringing his and just not giving a shit lol. Everybody else all suited and booted and he turns up in jeans with his belt. Awesome. But didn't he call shit on that Be A Star thing and now he's there promoting it? Hmmmm..... Lol.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Starbuck said:


> I have to give Punk props for bringing his and just not giving a shit lol. Everybody else all suited and booted and he turns up in jeans with his belt. Awesome.* But didn't he call shit on that Be A Star thing and now he's there promoting it?* Hmmmm..... Lol.


Explain?


----------



## Starbuck

EuropaEndlos said:


> Explain?


In his first shoot promo right? I remember him saying something about the bullying campaign although I don't really remember exactly what it was.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

He didn't really call out the bullying campaign, he was just saying that it's ironic because Vince is the biggest bully he's ever met in his life. So he was calling out Vince pretty much, not the little bullying program thing.

Man, I am never entering any other thread other than this one ever again. I'm just continuously fpalming at all the "Punk can only break kayfabe to cut a promo" stuff.


----------



## Therapy

Capat/Internet Champion is being more coy with his trolling. He is still trolling badly but being less obvious about it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> He didn't really call out the bullying campaign, he was just saying that it's ironic because Vince is the biggest bully he's ever met in his life. So he was calling out Vince pretty much, not the little bullying program thing.
> 
> Man, I am never entering any other thread other than this one ever again. I'm just continuously fpalming at all the "Punk can only break kayfabe to cut a promo" stuff.


Only posting in here regularly... During raw, i'll post on the raw thread, or PPV on those... It's just too much reading all the fpalming comments on other threads...

Bryan/Barrett added to the SS card.


----------



## Starbuck

Although you have to admit that the uber Punk marking is just as bad as the stupid hating. They are both as bad as each other.


----------



## Therapy

Agree completely.


----------



## samizayn

Is this a BA* event? Oh Punker...


EuropaEndlos said:


> Explain?


He went off on how the anti bullying campaign was hypocritical and Vince was the biggest bully he knows, a few months, a resigned contract and a push later and look who shows up... 

In other news: RAW thread is WAR, haha. Punk and Rock marks are really going at it :lmao


----------



## will94

My shirt shipped a few days ago, should be here soon. Can't wait. Will go good with my old "Straightedge" ROH Punk shirt lol


----------



## Brye

That's sick. (Y)

Only other WWE shirt I own is the Punk aftershock shirt. The red/black one. I was hoping to wear the BITW one for Summerslam but I can settle with that one. :side:

Edit: I actually own Sheamus and British Bulldog shirts too.


----------



## will94

I've got the Aftershock one too. Along the Punk lines, I've also got a shirt that says "Straight-edge: Knowing is half the battle" like the GI Joe logo lol


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Anyone have Smackdown! on? They said they'd be showing wrestlemania tomorrow on NBC? My TV says that Football will be on NBC tomorrow at 9... Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## ice_edge

JasonLives said:


> Damn it, still not shipped. I had hoped they would be able to ship it this week. Dont know how fast shipping is to Sweden but I doubt its here next week. Fuck
> 
> Im gonna get it in the end of the month and its gonna start being too cold to wear it outside... Disappointed! Im quite sure im the only one in town with a CM Punk shirt.


Well Wrestling is not that popular i Sverige you know.:no: Yet. But still them showing wrestling on channel 10 is a start.


----------



## Pillzmayn

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> He didn't really call out the bullying campaign, he was just saying that it's ironic because Vince is the biggest bully he's ever met in his life. So he was calling out Vince pretty much, not the little bullying program thing.
> 
> Man, I am never entering any other thread other than this one ever again. I'm just continuously fpalming at all the "Punk can only break kayfabe to cut a promo" stuff.


It's a matter of time before the trolls and the "never satisified fans" enter here.


----------



## ice_edge

Pillzmayn said:


> It's a matter of time before the trolls and the "never satisified fans" enter here.


LOL we should make some rules in order to keep some peace.


----------



## Dub

EuropaEndlos said:


> Anyone have Smackdown! on? They said they'd be showing wrestlemania tomorrow on NBC? My TV says that Football will be on NBC tomorrow at 9... Anyone know anything about it?


Some areas are gonna show football instead. Wrestlemania on NBC is just highlights.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

DubC said:


> Some areas are gonna show football instead. Wrestlemania on NBC is just highlights.


Got'cha, was looking forward to some of the 'commentary.'

Makes sense, they made it sound like it'd just be the whole PPV for free... Guess I was stupid to assume that though


----------



## ice_edge

EuropaEndlos said:


> Got'cha, was looking forward to some of the 'commentary.'
> 
> Makes sense, they made it sound like it'd just be the whole PPV for free... Guess I was stupid to assume that though


You can always stream WM on the net ...anytime you want


----------



## Therapy

They should just rename this forum to "Romper Room". Between the 8000000000000 John Cena threads, and the bad trolling it's actually got worse..


----------



## ice_edge

Wow the cena threads are just so over the top right now. I think I'm gonna have to tell myself to never enter any of them. 

It just has become so stale out there. It seems people have nothing more to talk about but John Cena. 

And gosh I think if we had any more trolls we could possibly make a troll soup out of them and feed all the hungry in Africa.


----------



## Pillzmayn

I don't know what the hell is up with Cena suddenly looks like everybody loves him.


----------



## Kenny

Maybe because he's "hinting" at a heel turn. 

(thats what people are thinking)


----------



## ice_edge

He's been "hinting" a heel run for years according to the people.

But in reality it just their imaginations that are running wild .


----------



## daryl74

vid of punk posing for paps at the summerslam party/be a star promo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGR4jcLXDEU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## EuropaEndlos

daryl74 said:


> vid of punk posing for paps at the summerslam party/be a star promo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGR4jcLXDEU&feature=player_embedded


last few seconds Punk was so fed up with everyone he threw on his invisibility cloaked and disappeared.


----------



## Starbuck

I know this isn't relevant but Miz is killing it here lol. Brilliant :lmao. Just saw it off the side from Punk's video.


----------



## Aficionado

daryl74 said:


> vid of punk posing for paps at the summerslam party/be a star promo


Punk: "Do you think this thing is ugly? No?... I do."

I do too, Punk. I do too. :agree:


----------



## Evolution

I will mark if he manages to have enough pull to get the title changed.

They should of let Cena have the original WWE title belt (the big one Punk currently has) and designed a new belt and had Punk return with it.

But... Yeah...


----------



## Starbuck

Evolution said:


> I will mark if he manages to have enough pull to get the title changed.
> 
> They should of let Cena have the original WWE title belt (the big one Punk currently has) and designed a new belt and had Punk return with it.
> 
> But... Yeah...


If Punk can get the title changed then he's a miracle worker lol. Both HHH and Cena himself have been wanting it changed for a while now yet it's still there.


----------



## Amber B

daryl74 said:


> vid of punk posing for paps at the summerslam party/be a star promo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGR4jcLXDEU&feature=player_embedded


Splooge. That's all.


----------



## Kenny

DAT LEG


----------



## Amber B

King Kenny said:


> DAT LEG


Seriously.


----------



## TankOfRate

Damn. Punk would get it. Multiple times.


----------



## Kenny

SKINNYFATASS

anyway, hope either punk wins or gets "screwed". don't want him losing clean.

Amber B: master of the splooge


----------



## mpredrox

I was looking through WWEshop's twitter and they said they are working on a women's version of Punk's shirt. I think I'm just going to hold off and get that on.


----------



## John Laurinaitis

PUNK IS OVERRATED !!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

John Laurinaitis said:


> UNK IS OVERRATED !!!


Fuck, they made it in here.


----------



## mpredrox

John Laurinaitis said:


> UNK IS OVERRATED !!!


----------



## Xapury

daryl74 said:


> vid of punk posing for paps at the summerslam party/be a star promo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGR4jcLXDEU&feature=player_embedded


So hot man i want to do some dirty things to him LOL


----------



## John Laurinaitis

PUNK SLURPERS.


----------



## TankOfRate

John Laurinaitis said:


> PUNK SLURPERS.


Man, I wish.


----------



## scrilla

TankOfRate said:


> Man, I wish.


this.


----------



## The Absolute

TankOfRate said:


> Man, I wish.


Agreed, no ****.


----------



## Clique

Finally got the shirt! It's awesome. :agree:


----------



## Shazayum

I'd wear the shirt in public if it didn't have "Best In The World" on the back. I'd look like such a douche wearing that.


----------



## The Absolute

SummerLove said:


> I'd wear the shirt in public if it didn't have "Best In The World" on the back. I'd look like such a douche wearing that.







If I had the shirt, I wouldn't give a fuck.


----------



## CMojicaAce

Hide yo wife, hide yo kids, John Laurinaitis has penetrated the thread!


----------



## SatanX

SummerLove said:


> I'd wear the shirt in public if it didn't have *"Best In The World"* on the back. I'd look like such a douche wearing that.


THE reason to wear it LOL


----------



## AdamSmaili

I can't believe you guys like that dude. He's a poseur. He prob doesn't even know who Society System Decontrol is. Take it from me that dude aint no punk. He's a poseur so he doesn't belong at a punk show and he doesn't seem to be much of a wrestler. He's a scrawny crooked tooth bitch. He don't belong.:gun::gun: sorry to burst your bubbles losers.


----------



## Stad

AdamSmaili said:


> I can't believe you guys like that dude. He's a poseur. He prob doesn't even know who Society System Decontrol is. Take it from me that dude aint no punk. He's a poseur so he doesn't belong at a punk show and he doesn't seem to be much of a wrestler. He's a scrawny crooked tooth bitch. He don't belong.:gun::gun: sorry to burst your bubbles losers.


wtf is a poseur


----------



## AdamSmaili

A person who habitually pretends to be something he is not.


----------



## Therapy

The too cool for the room hipster way of saying poser.


----------



## AdamSmaili

I'll be happy when the fad dies out and Vince McMahon lets that bitch go for good.


----------



## Nabz™

I don't wanna sound weird lol, but on Summerslam Axxess Punk was asked a question by a guy dressed up as a clown I swear that guy is on WF he use to post pictures of him with WWE superstars anyone know who I'm talking about?


----------



## ice_edge

Hah John Laraunaitis got banned. Bye Johny Ace. We will probably see you again soon.

I have to agree with that dude who said that he would wear it if not best in the world thing. Now whomever doesn't know anything about Punk would think that you would be calling yourself best in the world.

They need to make shirts that doesn't say that. So all people could wear it in public.


----------



## buffalochipster

Nabz™ said:


> I don't wanna sound weird lol, but on Summerslam Axxess Punk was asked a question by a guy dressed up as a clown I swear that guy is on WF he use to post pictures of him with WWE superstars anyone know who I'm talking about?


Ya, thats Frank the Clown


----------



## Cryme Tyme

I just want punk to shoot on the tag division. Boom here's KoW. Or shoot on the vanilla FCW.


----------



## Success

ice_edge said:


> Hah John Laraunaitis got banned. Bu Johny Ace. We will probably see you again soon.
> 
> I have to agree with that dude who said that he would wear it if not best in the world thing. Now whomever doesn't know anything about Punk would think that you would be calling yourself best in the world.
> 
> They need to make shirts that doesn't say that. So all people could wear it in public.


You wouldn't wear his shirt...because it says best in the world?


----------



## THANOS

lmao at this 



> CMPunk CM Punk
> @ @PerezHilton just gave you a gem of an interview. Enjoy!


Apparantly Punk was interviewed by Perez Hilton at summerslam axess yesterday. As much as that guy is well you know, Punk being interviewed by him is humungous for mainstream attention. That guy is one of the biggest publicity sponges in the world and gets almost as much attention as freakin lady gaga. If he posts that interview, which I'm sure was hilarious, on his website/twitter, this could be HUGE for Punk and the WWE.


----------



## Aficionado

ice_edge said:


> Hah John Laraunaitis got banned. Bu Johny Ace. We will probably see you again soon.
> 
> I have to agree with that dude who said that he would wear it if not best in the world thing. Now whomever doesn't know anything about Punk would think that you would be calling yourself best in the world.
> 
> They need to make shirts that doesn't say that. So all people could wear it in public.


Except it says 'CM Punk' directly above 'Best in the World".


----------



## ice_edge

Success said:


> You wouldn't wear his shirt...because it says best in the world?


Well I really don't mind people who wear it. 

But as me for I would not wear it if I was not on WWE show. I would just come off as cocky ass guy.

To guy above it has nothing to do with insecure. I just don't want people to question me and ask me why I think I'm the best in the world. Or whatever.


----------



## L-U-D

ice_edge said:


> Well I really don't mind people who wear it.
> 
> But as me for I would not wear it if I was not on WWE show. I would just come off as cocky ass guy.
> 
> To guy above it has nothing to do with insecure. I just don't want people to question me and ask me why I think I'm the best in the world. Or whatever.


This is exactly why I wouldn't wear one. The front is cool as hell with that little flag thing, but man the back sucks. And I've worn a John Cena tshirt to the gym before!


----------



## will94

LOL at people claiming it comes off as "cocky" or anything with the shirt saying "Best In The World" and not wanting to be asked a question solely because you don't wanna have to say "Oh, it's a wrestling thing" How about embracing what you like instead of being ashamed of it?

Besides, it says "CM PUNK" right over "Best In The World." Also, countless sporting teams and the like make shirts with slogans like that on it, are you embarrassed to wear those out too?


----------



## EuropaEndlos

will94 said:


> LOL at people claiming it comes off as "cocky" or anything with the shirt saying "Best In The World" and not wanting to be asked a question solely because you don't wanna have to say "Oh, it's a wrestling thing" How about embracing what you like instead of being ashamed of it?
> 
> Besides, it says "CM PUNK" right over "Best In The World." Also, countless sporting teams and the like make shirts with slogans like that on it, are you embarrassed to wear those out too?


Nicely said man


----------



## Shazayum

will94 said:


> LOL at people claiming it comes off as "cocky" or anything with the shirt saying "Best In The World" and not wanting to be asked a question solely because you don't wanna have to say "Oh, it's a wrestling thing" How about embracing what you like instead of being ashamed of it?
> 
> Besides, it says "CM PUNK" right over "Best In The World." Also, countless sporting teams and the like make shirts with slogans like that on it, are you embarrassed to wear those out too?


It's not about it being a WRESTLING shirt, it's about what it freaking says. It's a douchey thing to walk around wearing. People know who sports teams are, not everyone knows who CM Punk is. Most people won't get the reference.


----------



## will94

SummerLove said:


> It's not about it being a WRESTLING shirt, it's about what it freaking says. It's a douchey thing to walk around wearing. People know who sports teams are, not everyone knows who CM Punk is. Most people won't get the reference.


Still doesn't change the fact that it says "CM PUNK" over the phrase. It doesn't matter if 5% of the world knows who CM Punk says -- the shirt does not say I AM THE BEST IN THE WORLD, ergo, it's not a douchey/cocky/asshole thing to wear. 

It states a person's name and then says Best in the World, it's pretty fucking easy to understand.

Again, why does it matter if someone gets the reference? Shit, I've got shirts with witty phrases written in computer code, random movie quotes, and other stuff, and I welcome the person that decides to ask me about what my shirt says or means.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

will94 said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that it says "CM PUNK" over the phrase. It doesn't matter if 5% of the world knows who CM Punk says -- the shirt does not say I AM THE BEST IN THE WORLD, ergo, it's not a douchey/cocky/asshole thing to wear.
> 
> It states a person's name and then says Best in the World, it's pretty fucking easy to understand.
> 
> Again, why does it matter if someone gets the reference? Shit, I've got shirts with witty phrases written in computer code, random movie quotes, and other stuff, and I welcome the person that decides to ask me about what my shirt says or means.


This third paragraph!


----------



## Shazayum

Different strokes I guess, I just don't see myself wearing that.


----------



## Carcass

If anyone asks about it, just lock them in the Anaconda Vice or nail them with the GTS.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Hell, the "Best In The World" thing is WHY I'm gonna wear the shit when I get it.


----------



## ice_edge

Different things for different people. As for me I will wait for the one that doesn't say best in the world. 

Why do people keep questioning my tastes I have no idea about.


----------



## Amber B

If anyone is interested, the Punk/Cabana shoot is on justin.tv


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Quick question, did Punk ever get that surgery for his arm? He seems to have his arm bandaged, and was just wondering.


----------



## Beatles123

Has this been posted yet? Didn't see it on the recent pages:






I'd slap that lone bitch saying "YOU SUCK!"

THE CLOWN GUY!! I've seen him around the net on wrestling forums before.


----------



## harlemheat

anyone care to pm a way to watch ss online for free? much appreciated!!


----------



## AdamSmaili

wait a little bit after and get a torrent


----------



## harlemheat

mpredrox--thanks!!


----------



## Brye

Pretty excited for Summerslam now. Having a few friends over and splitting the price. (Y)


----------



## harlemheat

@chicagomadness-i cant send pm's since im new here but check wrestlingmadness dot net.


----------



## Therapy

WWE stream is awesome quality. Fullscreen screencap on a 23inch monitor at 1920x1080

Clicky


----------



## Beatles123

If anyone needs a link, PM Me.

IN PUNK WE TRUUUUUUUUUUUUUST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Punk. Is. OVER.


----------



## Therapy

What sucks was the match had the crowd on the edge of their seat.. They were there with every move. When it ended, the crowd knew and we knew it wasn't a natural ending and only finished to setup the swerve/surprise. They were working up another 5* match but that knee jerk un-natural ending killed it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

This Kevin Nash feud is probably going to lead up to Punk's feud with HHH for Wrestlemania. Can't wait.


----------



## Beatles123

THIS HAD BETTER LEAD UP TO CENA JOINING SOME MEGA-HEEL KLIQUE STABLE WITH HHH, NASH, AND ADR WHERE PUNK BURIES THEM ALL!

I'm so fucking pissed...what in GOD's name have they done?!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Beatles123 said:


> THIS HAD BETTER LEAD UP TO CENA JOINING SOME MEGA-HEEL KLIQUE STABLE WITH HHH, NASH, AND ADR WHERE PUNK BURIES THEM ALL!
> 
> I'm so fucking pissed...*what in GOD's name have they done?!!*


Oh, IDK, building a suspenseful feud.


----------



## Therapy

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Oh, IDK, building a suspenseful feud.


Pretty much

Cena and Punk both have "We were screwed" clauses now..

Cena can claim HHH screwed him

Punk will Claim Steph screwed him by having Nash finish him off to give ADR the belt.

Triple threat match at NOC or Vengeance.. Count on it.


----------



## CM12Punk

I think Steph hired Nash to take out Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CM12Punk said:


> I think Steph hired Nash to take out Punk.


Has to be this, I mean look at the Kayfabe shock on HHH's face. That was the best PPV of 2011. 10/10


----------



## Beatles123

I hope, Jose....I HOPE...


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Did anybody else see punk kick out of the enzuigiri by del rio.


----------



## Therapy

WAGG said:


> Has to be this, I mean look at the Kayfabe shock on HHH's face. That was the best PPV of 2011. 10/10


Agreed. MITB had one decent match. Well.. Two...

SS, was thought to be a 1 match PPV.. But every single match on the card was fucking great. Even Sheamus/Henry match was good.

Well worth the $44.. Was really surprised at all the matches.. Everyone stepped up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DFUSCMAN said:


> Did anybody else see punk kick out of the enzuigiri by del rio.


No man, my eyes were hazed with mark out blur.

@therapy, totally agreed, WWE is putting their boots down hard now, no more games.


----------



## Nut Tree

Okay So John Cena's leg was on the rope. He just lost the title yet he really didn't give up a fight. Now, earlier in the show, Stephanie is seen leaving his locker room. So did Stephanie tell Cena that no matter what, if he loses. Punk isn't walking out of LA with the WWE title. So HHH pretending to congratulate punk was all a set up to keep punk out there long enough for Nash to come and get him. They knew that Del Rio was hungry enough to cash in on Punk any time he wants. So I'm guessing Punk was set up by everyone.


----------



## Brye

As not happy I am with Del Rio winning the title, Punk will hopefully continue being awesome after this.


----------



## alex shelley

a pissed off punk on the mic tonight on raw....cant wait


----------



## Therapy

Cena wrestled a damn good match tonight.. The kid can wrestle!


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Summer of Punk has officially ended. Close thread


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Therapy said:


> Cena wrestled a damn good match tonight.. The kid can wrestle!


I definitely won't deny that anymore, Cena put on a crazy performance.


----------



## Therapy

Ass Invader said:


> The Summer of Punk has officially ended. Close thread




Nah.. While I hate that boring ass Nash of all people had to be in on the swerve, the ending showed WWE have faith in both Cena and Punk. Both came out unscathed. A little over booked at the end but plenty of room left for more story.. Match was fantastic though. Better than MITB.. No botches, great wrestling from both.


----------



## Ray

What happened tonight leads me to believe Punk/HHH will definitely be held up till Mania. Getting Nash involved now gives this entire storyline an extension, and if anything builds more tension between Punk and Hunter. 

The mods might as well rename this thread to the "Year of Punk" now


----------



## KatManDo

Beatles123 said:


> I'm so fucking pissed...what in GOD's name have they done?!!


Not quoting the first part because I don't care to see that, just as much as I don't care to watch WWE with ADR as champ.. anyhow, What have they done, indeed? Pulled a TNA-creative type move?


----------



## SAL

KatManDo said:


> Not quoting the first part because I don't care to see that, just as much as I don't care to watch WWE with ADR as champ.. anyhow, What have they done, indeed? Pulled a TNA-creative type move?


The door's that way. Bye.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

Summer of George >>> Summer of Punk


----------



## TNAWCW4LYF

If this happened in TNA this forum would be all over the tna section complaining

why did they bring back an old washed up guy to bury a young guy why did they just change the title so quickly into ADR hands it makes the title look worthless bla bla bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## Therapy

We're unstickied!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Kabraxal

KatManDo said:


> Not quoting the first part because I don't care to see that, just as much as I don't care to watch WWE with ADR as champ.. anyhow, What have they done, indeed? Pulled a TNA-creative type move?


But this is WWE... that automatically makes it awesome!

/sarcasm for those that probably wouldn't get that...


----------



## Ham and Egger

TNAWCW4LYF said:


> If this happened in TNA this forum would be all over the tna section complaining
> 
> why did they bring back an old washed up guy to bury a young guy why did they just change the title so quickly into ADR hands it makes the title look worthless bla bla bla bla bla bla bla


WWE books better than TNA, lets not even go there.


----------



## Therapy

Ass Invader said:


> WWE books better than TNA, lets not even go there.


Plus I doubt Nash is going to wrestle. Dude probably pulled 2,342 hamstrings walking to the ring tonight.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

TNAWCW4LYF said:


> If this happened in TNA this forum would be all over the tna section complaining
> 
> why did they bring back an old washed up guy to bury a young guy why did they just change the title so quickly into ADR hands it makes the title look worthless bla bla bla bla bla bla bla


Because WWE doesn't do this every goddamn month. Also, there are already people comparing it to Russo booking.


----------



## SAL

People are comparing WWE to TNA? Um. They signed Nash and sat him out for 7 months before putting him into a spot that makes sense and was a great shock. 7 months in TNA, he would have had 3 world title reigns by then.


----------



## Brye

Don't trust Del Rio as champ. Don't think he's worthy and I'm still not a fan. Show was good but I can't say I was a big fan of the ending considering I wanted a longer Punk title reign even though I understand that Punk's still hopefully going in the right direction.


----------



## Therapy

Remember, Nash did tweet CM Punk just over a month ago offering to go back on the road full time with him if he wants him and said "I understand if you want to go on your own".

That'll come in to play for sure.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

Another great Match with punk and I cant wait to see what punk has to say tomorrow. There bringing other guys including a Guy I knew we'd see soon in Nash. And now the belt isn't even on cena or punk. Can't wait to see where this goes esPecially when the rock shows up


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

Nash was perfect old guy to put top new guy down being he has talked negativly online about the youth movement.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Thread unstickied? IT MUST NOT DIE. The only _good_ thread of this section.

Anyway, I am disappointed with tonight's ending. I'll tell you why, and I think Therapy mentioned it. Even though I don't like Del Rio and think he'll make a horrible champ, I don't entirely mind because Punk is now in a program with Trips/Steph/Nash. However, I don't like the actual finish of the match. Terrible, terrible finish. The crowd was red hot, Punk felt like an equal to Cena and yet, he beats him with Cena's foot on the rope and he'll take the victory. Not a good way to build up a *top* face. I'll wait and see how they play that foot on rope thing out, maybe it will all lead to something specific, but right now, I'm not a fan. The crowd was just incredible and so pro-Punk until that moment. It just sucks.


----------



## zyzz

Am I the only 1 that thinks this is amazing?

First of all, you can't have Punk be WWE champion forever. You don't want him to be "super punk".. More importantly he doesn't "need" the championship because his character/personality shines through more than anyone else imo.

Secondly, I agree.. ADR sucks and has no character. However it's smart to have ADR against rey tomorrow, as it will be another "boo, yeah, boo, yeah" type of fight (having the crowd on your side). If it was punk vs rey, I'm not sure I would want to see that. CM Punk might get more cheered than Rey (regardless of his hometown crowd). 

Third, This brings up the Kevin Nash situation. He is indeed old, however we're getting more of the "attitude era" feel to it. He too has personality imo. 

Fourth, Cena and CM Punk both have legitimate reasons for a rematch. Both will probably be in the title scene starting "next" week. 

Lastly, we might see Helmsley vs Mcmahon power feud, which sounds intriguing. 


We pretty much came from 1 feud, to possibly 3 new feuds that are all interesting. 

I'm enjoying the Reality Era.. A lot of people in this forum do not realize how crazy this year has been so far..


----------



## Bubz

I think it's great to be honest. Punk is now going to start a proper fued with Trips and Steph with Nash involved somehow which will be interesting and could make Punk into the next face of the company (I hope anyway).


----------



## Brye

I have an uneasy feeling about this that I didn't have before. I just don't know exactly where this is going. Nash on TV is nice and a Punk/Nash storyline would be fun. Del Rio as champion is incredibly questionable and I don't like it at all. Cena/Del Rio sounds rather luckluster.


----------



## wildx213

I dont really like Del Rio as champion but am thrilled to see Nash back on my television. Punk's promo tomorrow should be amazing.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Brye said:


> I have an uneasy feeling about this that I didn't have before. I just don't know exactly where this is going. Nash on TV is nice and a Punk/Nash storyline would be fun. Del Rio as champion is incredibly questionable and I don't like it at all. Cena/Del Rio sounds rather luckluster.


My thoughts exactly. I really don't trust Del Rio as champion.


----------



## DoYouRealize???

Am I the only one who thinks the way Del Rio cashed-in was rather unrealistic?

I mean, not the cash-in itself, but he could've put Punk in the armbar to make it more impactful.


----------



## TJTheGr81

I'm loving the ending more and more as I think about it. I honestly don't think the rope thing is going to affect Punk at all, its more for Cena to still have a legitimate claim to being in this title picture. Punk didn't need this victory to prove he could beat Cena. He did that already. This works in his favor. HE was the guy to take Nash's Jackknife and subsequently lose to Del Rio. They just built a ton of sympathy for the guy so that now he may have won over a few more fans.

Edit: Re-Sticky this shit NOW :side:


----------



## dudeme13

DoYouRealize? said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the way Del Rio cashed-in was rather unrealistic?
> 
> I mean, not the cash-in itself, but he could've put Punk in the armbar to make it more impactful.


Punk was already powerbombed so yeah it was ok.


----------



## dudeme13

TJTheGr81 said:


> I'm loving the ending more and more as I think about it. I honestly don't think the rope thing is going to affect Punk at all, its more for Cena to still have a legitimate claim to being in this title picture. Punk didn't need this victory to prove he could beat Cena. He did that already. This works in his favor. HE was the guy to take Nash's Jackknife and subsequently lose to Del Rio. They just built a ton of sympathy for the guy so that now he may have won over a few more fans.


What sympathy??

cena never lost.... his leg was on the ropes.

cena is the one who will be sympathied for being screwed by trips and punk.


----------



## Brye

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I really don't trust Del Rio as champion.


Is it me or does MITB not really have the same credibility it used to? Literally anyone can walk into a situation like Del Rio did tonight and win. And if he isn't booked like a god, he'll just look like another one hit wonder and this is all a waste of our time. With Edge, it was fucking epic because no one saw it coming. It was the first one and had 9 months of build to it. Now it's just kinda "the champ's knocked out in the ring, time to cash in" scenario and it's getting a little old.


----------



## Kratosx23

> What sympathy??
> 
> cena never lost.... his leg was on the ropes.
> 
> cena is the one who will be sympathied for being screwed by trips and punk.


LOL, no, that won't happen. At least half of every crowd HATES Cena, and usually more so.


----------



## TJTheGr81

dudeme13 said:


> What sympathy??
> 
> cena never lost.... his leg was on the ropes.
> 
> cena is the one who will be sympathied for being screwed by trips and punk.


That'll be on Triple H's head, not Punk's. The sympathy comes from Punk being randomly attacked by Nash, then being cashed in on. He can easily call out Hunter and/or Steph for this. Punk can't possibly be in on "screwing" Cena for this reason.


----------



## Brye

dudeme13 said:


> What sympathy??
> 
> cena never lost.... his leg was on the ropes.
> 
> cena is the one who will be sympathied for being screwed by trips and punk.


He wasn't screwed by Punk. Punk looked a little uneasy when he found out Cena's leg was on the rope. Don't think that was his intention at all.


----------



## Aficionado

DoYouRealize? said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the way Del Rio cashed-in was rather unrealistic?
> 
> I mean, not the cash-in itself, but he could've put Punk in the armbar to make it more impactful.


I agree, but after a 30 minute match, a cheap shot, Jacknife, and finally an enziguri, it was atleast believable.

I'm actually thrilled Del Rio is champ. Bring on the heat! He'd actually be the perfect guy to introduce a Title with some class and prestige, don't you think? As for Punk, his title chase will be fun to watch. Nash becomming relevent again is a nice added bonus, IMO. Can't wait to hear the Nash/Punk promos. Stephanie's role is a mystery which is great. Cena has legit beef with Mr. H's. Rey has a chance for redemption. All in all, this opens up so many doors. Unpredictability! I love it!


----------



## Månegarm

Brye said:


> Is it me or does MITB not really have the same credibility it used to? Literally anyone can walk into a situation like Del Rio did tonight and win. And if he isn't booked like a god, he'll just look like another one hit wonder and this is all a waste of our time. With Edge, it was fucking epic because no one saw it coming. It was the first one and had 9 months of build to it. Now it's just kinda "the champ's knocked out in the ring, time to cash in" scenario and it's getting a little old.


It's not just you. I feel the exact same way.


----------



## hardyorton

Could this be a great thing for Punk, the big evil money making bad guys pushing people about been caused hell by a smart mouth anti hero. It worked before it could work again. This is set up for Punk to be a big massive moneymaker "IF" and thats a big if WWE creative don't screw it up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DoYouRealize? said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the way Del Rio cashed-in was rather unrealistic?
> 
> I mean, not the cash-in itself, but he could've put Punk in the armbar to make it more impactful.


Well considering Punk went through a long ass match (very intense and great btw) I think it was a decent cash regardless, but the armbar and Punk trying his best to reach the ropes would have been ace as well.


----------



## Brye

Punk kicking out, teasing the kick he did at MITB and then losing would've been better, imo. Still horrible though.


----------



## urielhurricane

Waiting for an Pissed off Punk rant on RAW! That could be awesome


----------



## Nimbus

Let this thread die now that punk is buried.


----------



## zyzz

^ no way.. CM Punk is the hottest commodity in the wwe right now.

Secondly, the reality era is definitely exciting.. It's not predictable at all anymore. Just need to work on the tag team division (hopefully hunter can fix that), and a little tweek in the mid card division.


----------



## CM12Punk

Nimbus said:


> Let this thread die now that punk is buried.


Can I slap you in your face?


----------



## Stad

Nimbus said:


> Let this thread die now that punk is buried.


How exactly is he buried?


----------



## arcslnga

Losing to Cena clean at Summerslam would have been buried for Punk. That didn't happen.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Therapy said:


> Remember, Nash did tweet CM Punk just over a month ago offering to go back on the road full time with him if he wants him and said "I understand if you want to go on your own".





> MITB better than any mma ppv I've watched. Punk continues to gain my respect and Jay is the FUCKIN man,WWE at it's best





> *Punk if you want back up you got my number*.Your worth me going back on the road full time.Offer stands understand if you want to go it alone


"Good evening, Mr. Big Daddy Cool. My name... My name is Alberto Del Rio, but you already know that"


----------



## samizayn

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA

Oh shit that's *horrible*. I never even watched the Slam. but god, it's horrible yet hilarious. We've been trolled very hard.


----------



## ice_edge

LOl mods treat it as if Punk is finished. Why is this thread not a sticky anymore? 

LOL Punk burried?

This is exactly what Punk would laugh at.

WWE needs Punk as a huge star. That's beyond obvious by this point. Need to have 2nd guy if Cena get's injured at some point. And besides that it needs stars. Punk is one. 

Stone Cold do your job and sky is the limit.


----------



## mpredrox

Why is this not a sticky anymore? The summer of Punk is not over!


----------



## zyzz

This thread is much "hotter" than the gm thread, so the fact that the Mods took this off as sticky is beyond me.

Might as well take off the GM sticky as well since that thread died 6 months ago.


Lastly, Punk is already a bonified Superstar.. The top 3 people in the WWE currently is John Cena, Randy Orton, and CM Punk.. that's a "fact."


----------



## ice_edge

Exactly what I say? Why do they treat as if it's over? 

Should we not first look at raw and figure this mess out first?


----------



## Nas

Cos, now it's the Autumn of Del Rio!


----------



## ice_edge

That's BS. And it's not autumn yet.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

This was my favorite thread / with my favorite people / very few trolls...


----------



## ice_edge

Good times end sooner or later. Facts of life mate. 

Everything has an expiration date.


----------



## Smash

CM Punk isn't over. This is going to be huge!!! Just watch tonight.


----------



## ice_edge

No not Cm Punk. I mean this thread being a sticky thread. But there is still hope.

CM Punk is just the beginning.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Smashisleet said:


> CM Punk isn't over. This is going to be huge!!! Just watch tonight.


CM Punk isn't over, is misleading hahaha

ANyway, yeah can't wait, who here thinks Punk really needs a new finisher? The GTS just doesn't work for me... Either he can't execute it well on Cena, or Cena doesn't do what he's supposed to do right...


----------



## ice_edge

GTS works just fine on Cena. I just don't get it why people say it doesn't work since it does for the most part.


----------



## Therapy

Seems like the GTS on Cena always looks like a knee to the stomach. Doesn't look botched either. Maybe John is afraid of not doing it right and having his jaw broke.


----------



## Starbuck

The Spring of Rock leads to the Summer of Punk leads to the Fall of Destiny leads to the Winter of.....?


----------



## EuropaEndlos

ice_edge said:


> GTS works just fine on Cena. I just don't get it why people say it doesn't work since it does for the most part.


I thought they were both sloppy...


----------



## ice_edge

HH Hogging reign?


----------



## ellthom

Starbuck said:


> The Spring of Rock leads to the Summer of Punk leads to the Fall of Destiny leads to the Winter of.....?


Discontent ?

Sorry couldnt help putting that Stewie refrence in there


----------



## John-Morrison™

So tonight Del Rio faces Mysterio as Mysterio's gonna get his rematch as HHH said. As 
Sticky?? The summer isnt over!

HHH is so keen on rematch clauses, I'm expecting this to happen:
The first match is for the no.1 contender for the rematch - Cena Vs Punk. Punk wins it. Then comes Del Rio who talks of destiny and says that Nash is on his side as he's his bodyguard. So then when it is time for Del Rio - Mysterio match-up, ADR beats Rey and then HHH says that Punk is getting his rematch now. ADR has Nash ring-side. And that's when HHH joins Punk. They fight for 10 odd mins and then when Nash tries to interfere, HHH beats the hell outta him ringside and in the ring, Punk gets ADR into his GTS. Punk is our new champ! HHH and Punk celebrate as the show goes off air.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

John-Morrison™ said:


> So tonight Del Rio faces Mysterio as Mysterio's gonna get his rematch as HHH said. As
> Sticky?? The summer isnt over!
> 
> HHH is so keen on rematch clauses, I'm expecting this to happen:
> The first match is for the no.1 contender for the rematch - Cena Vs Punk. Punk wins it. Then comes Del Rio who talks of destiny and says that Nash is on his side as he's his bodyguard. So then when it is time for Del Rio - Mysterio match-up, ADR beats Rey and then HHH says that Punk is getting his rematch now. ADR has Nash ring-side. And that's when HHH joins Punk. They fight for 10 odd mins and then when Nash tries to interfere, HHH beats the hell outta him ringside and in the ring, Punk gets ADR into his GTS. Punk is our new champ! HHH and Punk celebrate as the show goes off air.


Dunno, at this point that's probably something along the lines of what will happen, but I can't see Punk teaming with anyone at the moment... Though maybe Cena, he was clapping when Cena entered the ring last night.


----------



## Starbuck

Ahhh! I just remembered something. Trips said that nothing was going to happen that he didn't want to happen yet he completely lost control..........or did he? Lol. I think he's going to play the innocent guy here until epic-ly turning heel down the road.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Starbuck said:


> Ahhh! I just remembered something. Trips said that nothing was going to happen that he didn't want to happen yet he completely lost control..........or did he? Lol. I think he's going to play the innocent guy here until epic-ly turning heel down the road.


Seems right, and I like what you mentioned in another thread... Nash, HHH, X-Pac (If he comes back) shouldn't be the main focus here... They can be involved storyline wise, but if any of those guys go over ADR, Punk, or anyone else in the main event scene I'll be pissed... 

Back in the day Vince held the title (thanks to Austin) for like 6 days, but this need not happen with HHH or Nash. I mean those two guys have had their time and it's really time for guys like ADR and Punk to shine.

Don't even get me started on Cena, I think it's time for him to start putting people over... Would love a heel turn, and that guy should not hold the belt ever again. A 10th reign would be ridiculous.


----------



## Choke2Death

If Cena and Del Rio feud, Cena better go over that bore. And speaking of Cena putting over, that's exactly what he's been doing for a while now. Sheamus, the whole Nexus, The Miz, R-Truth and of course now, CM Punk. Besides, he's only 34, not becoming champion ever again is ridiculous. He just needs to switch it up with his character, that's all.


----------



## Brye

The following Raws will really need to impress me if they want me to even bother flicking during MNF. They've given me a champion I hate and the possibility of a Punk/Nash feud, while the promos would be good, the wrestling would be awful and I want to see more good matches outta him.


----------



## LarryCoon

Brye said:


> The following Raws will really need to impress me if they want me to even bother flicking during MNF. They've given me a champion I hate and the possibility of a Punk/Nash feud, while the promos would be good, the wrestling would be awful and I want to see more good matches outta him.


Its funny how the IWC's opinions doesn't affect ratings or PPV buys at all.


----------



## Brye

LarryCoon said:


> Its funny how the IWC's opinions doesn't affect ratings or PPV buys at all.


Just like the ratings of the show don't affect me. I just don't see why I should watch something if I'm not enjoying it. Plus something potentially better is on.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yes, I know. Late here but just need to drop on what has been happening here lately.

I marked for Del Rio as champion but not as much as I would have hoped to. I think Del Rio won the belt too soon and if the WWE don't truly do anything with his reign, it'll be more of a flip than Swagger's. Plus, the match was a great match at Summerslam between Cena and Punk but the ending DID deflate some of the heat and excitement for the match. NOBODY should have expected this match to rival their match at MITB because they just wouldn't be able to so my expectations were right were they needed to be.

Kevin Nash coming into this whole thing is great because I've been calling it for weeks now. If Nash is able to play the "bodyguard/Stooge" role for HHH during this whole HHH COO reign, I'm fine by all means. That Punk/Nash promo last night was great as Punk held on his own while Nash showed why he was one of the best on the mic for some years past. Ultimately, if this leads into Punk being put over and being the true face of the company, this will be all worth it. The angle is not dead. The feud is still hot. Punk is still white hot over. I love where this is going.


----------



## Brye

FUCK OFF WWE! 



> We are sorry to inform you that one or more of the items you recently ordered are out of stock. As a result, your entire order will be held until all backordered items listed below are available to ship.
> 
> Item	Description	Qty
> 101-100-015-6	CM PUNK BEST IN THE WORLD T-S	1
> 
> 
> We expect your order to be shipped within the next thirty (30) days.


I ordered this shit the day it came out. And I've gotten two of these messages now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Damn, you'd think WWE would have got on those by now.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I don't know who she is, but she appears to be somewhat famous. Anyway, this is fucking hilarious.

http://twitter.com/#!/officialchilli

Still real to her, damnit.


----------



## Brye

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I don't know who she is, but she appears to be somewhat famous. Anyway, this is fucking hilarious.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/officialchilli
> 
> Still real to her, damnit.


No doubt in my mind she's a member here.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

I originally thought of a faction involving HHH, Nash, Big Show, Shawn Michaels, Alberto Del Rio and possibly Shane McMahon taking over the WWE, and CM Punk, John Cena and Rey Mysterio standing against it but I don't think it would work. I had also thought how awesome it would be if Shawn turned on the faction and returned to wrestling to face Alberto Del Rio for the Title at WrestleMania.


----------



## ßen1

I didn't know where to put this but when the FUCK is my Best In The World shirt getting shipped? I ordered it the day it came on the site, it'll be on WWE Euroshop by the time I get it. And that's saying something.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Thank God this is back.


----------



## DesolationRow

I'm hugging my "Best in the World" CM Punk shirt. I have it, by God. I have it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm thinking of getting one myself now.


----------



## AdamSmaili

What a bad catchphrase. "Best in the World" really? really?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

AdamSmaili said:


> What a bad catchphrase. "Best in the World" really? really?


Really!


----------



## CP Munk

ßen said:


> I didn't know where to put this but when the FUCK is my Best In The World shirt getting shipped? I ordered it the day it came on the site, it'll be on WWE Euroshop by the time I get it. And that's saying something.


Probably on backorder, mine was it was shipped like 3 days ago


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Are there new ones made to be ordered because I am really considering it.


----------



## BallinGid

I got my shirt about a week ago. Its great ^_^


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I've missed this thread. 

Foley on Punk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF-G3jyXFv4


----------



## ßen1

CP Munk said:


> Probably on backorder, mine was it was shipped like 3 days ago





BallinGid said:


> I got my shirt about a week ago. Its great ^_^


Seems like they're starting to ship them, hopefully I won't be too long now. Although, it wouldn't surprise me if I'm late in the queue due to being in England.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I've missed this thread.
> 
> Foley on Punk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF-G3jyXFv4


FOLEY!FOLEY!FOLEY!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

An interview of CM Punk via The Chicago Sun-Times (a big newspaper establishment):



> Since a hot story line this summer in which he thumbed his nose at the institution that is WWE, Chicago’s very own CM Punk has gone from underappreciated to the new face of professional wrestling. His microphone skills are elite, and his love for the Cubs runs deep. Time to put him in the Interrogation Room.
> 
> Joe Cowley: Tell me about these dirty-looking Cubs hats I hear you’re always wearing.
> 
> CM Punk: I’ve lost a few, and a couple have simply disintegrated. I had one that I wore so long that when I washed it, well, it simply turned to dust.
> 
> JC: You always talk about what’s ‘‘good for business.’’ What’s good for Cubs business at this point?
> 
> CMP: They removed [Jim] Hendry. That was a step in the right direction. It’s a good team — we just make stupid decisions. As far as GM, hmmm . . . they should offer me the job. I could be a reliever, too. We’re in discussions.
> 
> JC: Did you bother rooting for the Sox in 2005?
> 
> CMP: Couldn’t bring myself to do it. And the Game 4 clincher [against the Houston Astros] was on my birthday. A.J. [Pierzynski] reminds me of that all the time.
> 
> JC: A.J. has been in the ring and has a belt. Any chance . . .
> 
> CMP: Pierzynski? He does
> have a belt, but I have championship titles. He’s not in my league.
> 
> JC: Best wrestling entrance
> of all time?
> 
> CMP: Undertaker’s, easily.
> 
> JC: Was it hard to keep a straight face when Kevin Nash called you a ‘‘short-order cook . . . from a Waffle House’’ on ‘‘Raw’’ last week?
> 
> CMP: I don’t think I did . . . he’s completely out of touch.
> 
> JC: What was it really like winning the WWE Championship in front of a hometown crowd at Allstate Arena back in July?
> 
> CMP: I don’t have the words to explain the gravity of that situation. The love I got from Chicago was astounding. I know it sounds cliché and corny, but no words. Words couldn’t do it justice.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

what happens when Summer happens only for a month?


----------



## Brye

Good interview from Punk. (Y)


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Alberto del Rio said:


> what happens when Summer happens only for a month?


Only this summer has happend for three months, all three months which feature CM Punk in the leading story line of Raw with Del Rio playing thirdwheel and basicly playing a stepping stone for John Cena on his road to face the Rock at WM.


----------



## ice_edge

Summer is ending and mod here decided pretty much that Punks time is out and Del Rio's is in. Good for them. 

This one should be a sticky.


----------



## Brye

My Punk shirt just came.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

Brye said:


> My Punk shirt just came.


more like you came too.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Alberto del Rio said:


> more like you came too.


What the fuck is it with these trolls. Please leave, this the only thread I can bare in this section. Thank God it's back.


----------



## Brye

Only a little though. :argh:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Eh, they're just trying to troll to troll.

I'm trying to get my Punk shirt soon, though. I saw a few people in college wear the shirt and it made me smile. Plus, I could totally rock that shirt out where ever I go.


----------



## Brye

I move back in in about 8 days and I'll be bringing this for sure. A bunch of my friends that I recently introduced to Punk already want them too. (Y)


----------



## Alberto del Rio

Brye said:


> I move back in in about 8 days and I'll be bringing this for sure. A bunch of my friends that I recently introduced to Punk already want them too. (Y)


:lmao

it sounds like you're introducing your partner to your mom..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Brye said:


> I move back in in about 8 days and I'll be bringing this for sure. A bunch of my friends that I recently introduced to Punk already want them too. (Y)


Congrats. Yeah, I told a friend or two about Punk and they love him just because us and I are like him. Calm and collected yet can be a five star asshole if we wanted to.


----------



## ice_edge

Punk has some really priceless expressions that are very likable as well. 

He does it with a charm. I really like it. Expressions are really needed in order to be taken the right way. 

You guys we should ask the mods to sticky this back on.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Lord knows we need this stickied again with the current RAW section being overtaken by trolls and morons. At least rename it.


----------



## ice_edge

Winning™ said:


> Lord knows we need this stickied again with the current RAW section being overtaken by trolls and morons. At least rename it.


I just did that. Hopefully it will get re stickied guys. Lets hope so. 

Punk love needs to continue.


----------



## mpredrox

This was the only sane thread. I wish it would be stickied again


----------



## JasonLives

I ordered my CM Punk shirt July 26th. Because of delays they wouldnt start shipping them out until August 10.

Yesterday, August 30, my shirt has FINALLY done processing in.....New Jersey.

WTF? Hasent even left the US yet? Bullshit!


----------



## TankOfRate

I go back to school next week, my Summer of Punk is coming to an end  It's been fun though, I've loved this Summer more than last year's to be honest.


----------



## Smash

Hopefully after HHH's movie comes out he will turn heel and put CM Punk over and actually start issuing some changes!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Interview of Punk:


----------



## [email protected]

Winning™ said:


> Interview of Punk:


I'd read the hell outta that book.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'd buy it without a second glance.

Still crazy that he was planning to leave, even on the morning of the MITV PPV.


----------



## Brye

Really good interview. (Y)

I'd mark for a book, think it'd make for a real good read.


----------



## mpredrox

that would be one crazy good book


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Loved how he put Ryder over. Ryder is was you call someone who got over on his own just like Punk, Cena (in the beginning), and Sheamus (currently) did. Wish he added more names but I'm betting like Miz, Ziggler, and Rey are few names he meant.


----------



## Brye

I have all the respect in the world for the guys that aren't given much to work with but still manage to do a good job.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Agreed. He felt, as he said, that he has to keep going because he feels responsible for those that aren't getting their fair share of pushes or recognitions and that if he makes money, they make more money. I respect people like that and it's why he is one of my favorites.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Winning™ said:


> Interview of Punk:


I've said it before, a CM Punk book is the only book I'd purchase and read from a wrestler. That'd be one helluva great read.

"Oh, you son of a bitch." :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

"Please don't fall, please don't fall, please don't fall."


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Good interview, will wait for the CM Punk book lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

It's like the third time I've watched this interview.


----------



## TankOfRate

Winning™ said:


> Agreed. He felt, as he said, that he has to keep going because he feels responsible for those that aren't getting their fair share of pushes or recognitions and that if he makes money, they make more money. I respect people like that and it's why he is one of my favorites.


(Y)

He's going to make a helluva road agent one day, but for now, he's a pretty great guy to have as a locker room leader. Better than Orton anyway.  I'd imagine backstage moral can only be higher lately, knowing Punk's opinion is well regarded by the important people. One of the best top guys anybody could ask for to be honest.

Punk's book is going to be a good one, possibly one of the best. He's already got 12 years worth of stories under his belt, who knows what else could go on between now and his eventual retirement? This angle and all the events leading up to it will make a great couple of chapters.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Oh my God. Guys...










He looks like Eminem. :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Will the real Shady please stand up?


----------



## samizayn

Oh I wanna see that interview. Points:

-Ahh, I only saw that RAW promo the one time, and when they showed the clip from it I thought back to watching it for the first time. I won't forget how that made me feel. Not for a long time.
-I like how he's focused on fun. That's what wrestling used to be for me, whether I was a little eight year old Cena fan or even earlier this year before Edge retired. Fun is what WWE's supposed to be about. They've had times where it's unclear what they really want to do with themselves, and I think they wouldn't have that if they remembered this key word. Even little things like Punk screaming "I'm flying!" before going off the top rope.
-Was that a sly dig at The Rock? "He [Stone Cold] doesn't go out and do movies just to do movies..." Don't let the Rocky marks hear me say that haha


----------



## Alex

For anyone who hasn't already seen this, I just recently found this Cm Punk live journal. I'm not sure if it's entirely legitimate, but I cannot see why it wouldn't be, anyway it's just him documenting some of his Indy wrestling years. Apologies if this is well known about on the forum but I hadn't seen it before the other day.

http://cmpunk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Amber B

Alex said:


> For anyone who hasn't already seen this, I just recently found this Cm Punk live journal. I'm not sure if it's entirely legitimate, but I cannot see why it wouldn't be, anyway it's just him documenting some of his Indy wrestling years. Apologies if this is well known about on the forum but I hadn't seen it before the other day.
> 
> http://cmpunk.livejournal.com/


Definitely legit. It was all the rage years ago. Really, really good stories/photos in there.


----------



## Brye

Never seen that before but I plan on taking a rather good look through it.


----------



## Alex

Amber B said:


> Definitely legit. It was all the rage years ago. Really, really good stories/photos in there.


I haven't read the entire thing but I couldn't believe I hadn't seen it before like a few days ago. Thought i'd share it with others who hadn't.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Not so much his summer anymore


----------



## #1Peep4ever

will have a look at that when i am not sleepy (2am here in austria)


----------



## TankOfRate

greendayedgehead said:


> Oh I wanna see that interview. Points:
> 
> -*Ahh, I only saw that RAW promo the one time, and when they showed the clip from it I thought back to watching it for the first time. I won't forget how that made me feel. Not for a long time.*
> -I like how he's focused on fun. That's what wrestling used to be for me, whether I was a little eight year old Cena fan or even earlier this year before Edge retired. Fun is what WWE's supposed to be about. They've had times where it's unclear what they really want to do with themselves, and I think they wouldn't have that if they remembered this key word. Even little things like Punk screaming "I'm flying!" before going off the top rope.
> -Was that a sly dig at The Rock? "He [Stone Cold] doesn't go out and do movies just to do movies..." Don't let the Rocky marks hear me say that haha




Same here. That promo is the first time in years and years that I've felt _genuine_ emotion whilst watching wrestling that wasn't related to nostalgia. The few blasts from the past, like Rock's return, Old School Raw and things like that made my wrestling fan self happy, but the fact that a current wrestler, in modern day wrestling managed to make my heart race, my jaw drop and literally shock me into silence is incredible. It made me feel like a wrestling fan again and gave me an emotional connection to the product that only arises these days when a wrestler I love retires (cried at Edge's speeches every time, not going to lie). 

I hate that despite how powerful that promo, and most of the angle following it, was, people _still_ have to over-analyse it and go up in arms about "IT WAS A SHOOT!" "NO, IT WAS A WORK!" "BREAKING KAYFABE WAH WAH" "OMG LEAVE ROCKY ALONE~~~" "OMG PUNK ISN'T A DRAW" "OMG RATINGS" is pretty sad. It sucks that people can't just sit back and enjoy wrestling anymore, especially when we're giving something fresher than we've seen in god knows how long. It may have some lower points, but this angle is something new, it's something fresh and most importantly, it's made being a rasslin' fan fun again. 

Everyone's become so jaded and bitter about the past to the point where they refuse to believe a 2011 storyline can be genuinely entertaining. I've got to hand it to Punk for doing everything he can to make this shit cool and fun again, because his work is one of the few things I look forward to every week. Not just him, but quite a few of the guys. I love Zack Ryder for being one of the only people who doesn't take wrestling so ridiculously seriously and putting his own time and money into developing his show and getting over, while being damn entertaining at the same time. I'm a Miz fan because even when he has to cut a promo that is literally about NOTHING, he still manages to make it fun, entertaining and just _good_.

They're not the only ones, but if everybody, the wrestlers, promoters, writers, announcers AND fans, put as much heart and effort into wrestling as they do, this could all become genuinely fun again. There's way too much half-assing and generic crap on TV these days, I hope Punk and his work inspires everybody to step it up a little. Not just in WWE, but in TNA and even the indies too.


----------



## Brye

All I can say about the Punk haters is that Punk certainly effected them too, even if it was just blind hate they were given. That promo drew instilled a reaction in everyone.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

TankOfRate said:


> Same here. That promo is the first time in years and years that I've felt _genuine_ emotion whilst watching wrestling that wasn't related to nostalgia. The few blasts from the past, like Rock's return, Old School Raw and things like that made my wrestling fan self happy, but the fact that a current wrestler, in modern day wrestling managed to make my heart race, my jaw drop and literally shock me into silence is incredible. It made me feel like a wrestling fan again and gave me an emotional connection to the product that only arises these days when a wrestler I love retires (cried at Edge's speeches every time, not going to lie).
> 
> I hate that despite how powerful that promo, and most of the angle following it, was, people _still_ have to over-analyse it and go up in arms about "IT WAS A SHOOT!" "NO, IT WAS A WORK!" "BREAKING KAYFABE WAH WAH" "OMG LEAVE ROCKY ALONE~~~" "OMG PUNK ISN'T A DRAW" "OMG RATINGS" is pretty sad. It sucks that people can't just sit back and enjoy wrestling anymore, especially when we're giving something fresher than we've seen in god knows how long. It may have some lower points, but this angle is something new, it's something fresh and most importantly, it's made being a rasslin' fan fun again.
> 
> Everyone's become so jaded and bitter about the past to the point where they refuse to believe a 2011 storyline can be genuinely entertaining. I've got to hand it to Punk for doing everything he can to make this shit cool and fun again, because his work is one of the few things I look forward to every week. Not just him, but quite a few of the guys. I love Zack Ryder for being one of the only people who doesn't take wrestling so ridiculously seriously and putting his own time and money into developing his show and getting over, while being damn entertaining at the same time. I'm a Miz fan because even when he has to cut a promo that is literally about NOTHING, he still manages to make it fun, entertaining and just _good_.
> 
> They're not the only ones, but if everybody, the wrestlers, promoters, writers, announcers AND fans, put as much heart and effort into wrestling as they do, this could all become genuinely fun again. There's way too much half-assing and generic crap on TV these days, I hope Punk and his work inspires everybody to step it up a little. Not just in WWE, but in TNA and even the indies too.



this year was actually a pretty emotional one
first the retirement of edge ( had tears in my eyes)
then christian winning the whc (that was pure hapiness and true emotion reminded me of chris benoit winning the title for the first time)
and then punk which was just omg he did not really say that....
the last 4-6 years were just meh....


----------



## TankOfRate

Man, I forgot about Christian's win. His reign was so shitty that his actual win seems so insignificant. That was another great moment for me, no matter how brief it was. I definitely got bleary-eyed watching him jump up and down with Edge after winning.


----------



## CaptainCharisma

TankOfRate said:


> Man, I forgot about Christian's win. His reign was so shitty that his actual win seems so insignificant. That was another great moment for me, no matter how brief it was. I definitely got bleary-eyed watching him jump up and down with Edge after winning.


Me too about the bleary-eyed watching him jump up and down with Edge after winning thing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Punk's promo will be remembered for five to ten years down the road because it coincided what smarks and casuals have been complaining and mentioning for years. That is how powerful the promo was. I still get chills hearing the "Best on the mic, ring, and commentary" line. WWE knows that they can do miles better than what they have given us these past few years and when we are in the future of a new era in the WWE, in Punk's words The Reality era, no doubt we will look back at this promo.


----------



## samizayn

TankOfRate said:


> Everyone's become so jaded and bitter about the past to the point where they refuse to believe a 2011 storyline can be genuinely entertaining. I've got to hand it to Punk for doing everything he can to make this shit cool and fun again, because his work is one of the few things I look forward to every week. Not just him, but quite a few of the guys. I love Zack Ryder for being one of the only people who doesn't take wrestling so ridiculously seriously and putting his own time and money into developing his show and getting over, while being damn entertaining at the same time. I'm a Miz fan because even when he has to cut a promo that is literally about NOTHING, he still manages to make it fun, entertaining and just _good_.


THIS RIGHT HERE.

Firstly, big lols to the CM Punk 'haters' out there. If you genuinely came away from that promo with nothing but 'heh, kinda lame, Rock > Punk any day', then I have trouble believing you are a fan of wrestling. Not saying that to be bitter or anything. I understand reacting to the hype and over praise that can become annoying, but to the point where you obsess over ratings and buyrates and merch sales and so on like that, and even flat out refuse to enjoy the character any more, then the only one losing is you. CM Punk is literally what we've been begging for for ages. Something fresh and new. And people don't want to hear it. Why? Because god forbid they start to overshadow your precious attitude era stars.

It really has become way too serious. They took themselves too serious and the fans (at least the internet fans) took themselves too serious. It was honestly a shock becoming a part of the 'IWC' for that reason; you come on here and see pretty much nothing but rage and it made me think whoa, should I have been angry at all that? It's a show made for our amusement, with characters you like and dislike and get emotionally invested in. That's it. It's nothing to get in a huff about. Hell who knows, if you get over it and just relax, you might find you actually (gasp) enjoy it. 
These are the same people who don't like Zack Ryder. They expect themselves to be above his sort of humour, that's most of the time why they end up disliking him, and throwing out comments like 'fire this jobber :flip '
I'm also a fan of the Miz, because he's fun. Sheamus and his Irish stories: fun. Zack Ryder's catchprases: fun. CM Punk: fun. I needn't say more than that, really.


TankOfRate said:


> Man, I forgot about Christian's win. His reign was so shitty that his actual win seems so insignificant. That was another great moment for me, no matter how brief it was. I definitely got bleary-eyed watching him jump up and down with Edge after winning.


Agh god. This moment was rainbows and fluffy clouds and everything that is good in the world. I make a point of keeping this in my mind, and trying to phase out the following Smackdown from my mind :no: Honestly what shit for brains ever thought that was okay fpalm

Oh well. Still one of the most beautiful things ever.
edit: oh I remember myself before Extreme Rules. "Why does everyone think Edge is gonna show up. He's not gonna show up guys. He's not gonna show."
Come Extreme Rules:  hahaha


----------



## Brye

My other problem with the Punk haters is that I've never seen them say a single good word about a wrestler (other than Rock of course). I honestly think they're just on this forum to talk about that. In no way, shape or form should Punk and Rock be compared as heavily as they are either. But I completely agree with TOR and GDEH. And Winning.


----------



## TankOfRate

greendayedgehead said:


> THIS RIGHT HERE.
> 
> Firstly, big lols to the CM Punk 'haters' out there. If you genuinely came away from that promo with nothing but 'heh, kinda lame, Rock > Punk any day', then I have trouble believing you are a fan of wrestling. Not saying that to be bitter or anything. I understand reacting to the hype and over praise that can become annoying, but to the point where you obsess over ratings and buyrates and merch sales and so on like that, and even flat out refuse to enjoy the character any more, then the only one losing is you. CM Punk is literally what we've been begging for for ages. Something fresh and new. And people don't want to hear it. Why? Because god forbid they start to overshadow your precious attitude era stars.
> 
> It really has become way too serious. They took themselves too serious and the fans (at least the internet fans) took themselves too serious. It was honestly a shock becoming a part of the 'IWC' for that reason; you come on here and see pretty much nothing but rage and it made me think whoa, should I have been angry at all that? It's a show made for our amusement, with characters you like and dislike and get emotionally invested in. That's it. It's nothing to get in a huff about. Hell who knows, if you get over it and just relax, you might find you actually (gasp) enjoy it.
> These are the same people who don't like Zack Ryder. They expect themselves to be above his sort of humour, that's most of the time why they end up disliking him, and throwing out comments like 'fire this jobber :flip '
> I'm also a fan of the Miz, because he's fun. Sheamus and his Irish stories: fun. Zack Ryder's catchprases: fun. CM Punk: fun. I needn't say more than that, really.
> 
> 
> Agh god. This moment was rainbows and fluffy clouds and everything that is good in the world. I make a point of keeping this in my mind, and trying to phase out the following Smackdown from my mind :no: Honestly what shit for brains ever thought that was okay fpalm
> 
> Oh well. Still one of the most beautiful things ever.
> edit: oh I remember myself before Extreme Rules. "Why does everyone think Edge is gonna show up. He's not gonna show up guys. He's not gonna show."
> Come Extreme Rules:  hahaha



"OMG WHY WON'T WWE GIVE US SOMETHING FRESH, FUN AND ORIGINAL?!?!!"

"OMG WAIT, BACK DA FUQQ UP, NOT _THAT_ FRESH, FUN AND ORIGINAL, PEOPLE ARE STARTING TO LIKE THIS CM PUNK GUY MORE THAN THE ROCK AND STONE COLD, ATTITUDE ERA 4EVER, FUCK PG, PUNK SUCKS, RATINGS DROPPED BY .1, HE IS KILLING THE WWE!!!"

I totally agree with you. I've said it before and I'll say it again: the only reason people are complaining about buyrates, ratings and the likes is because there is little else to complain about. For some reason, there _always_ has to be a flaw when it comes to the WWE. The Miz had a damn entertaining run as a US Champion, MiTB holder and title holder and people _reacted_ to him, but nooo. "This jobber can't wrestle/something about The Real World/He doesn't look like an asskicker!!!". Didn't somebody on this forum complain about the amount of _media work_ he does a week ago? Ryder's worked his ass off to do something positive for himself, his career and the fans, going out of his way to do so. What does he get in return? "Fuck this jobber/His YouTube shows aren't funnny!/He should be fired/Overrated hack!/Stop talking about him omg!"

You could do _everything_ right, and people will still complain, JUST because nobody wants to admit that 'PG' and today's wrestling can be awesome. That stupid "Well, it's _okay_, but it's not Attitude!" mindset is one of the worst things about the industry today and I really don't understand it. You'd think as wrestling fans, we'd do everything we can to support the few progressive and entertaining aspects of the business instead of shitting on them because they're not from the 90s. 

They talk about wrestling "getting good again", but they're still reluctant to see it happen for some reason. We're so stuck in our childhoods and so jaded about the fact that wrestling has to change and evolve that a part of us doesn't want it to. It's weird, but people just love to rant about how sucky everything is today in comparison to how it was when they were kids. It's like they don't want to just sit back and enjoy the good things today because they don't want to seem like "10 year old John Cena fans". It's sad, but hey, their loss.

They don't want mindless, fun television anymore, because they're wayyyy too old for that.  I don't get why wrestling can't be intense _and_ fun. Hopefully WWE, and maybe even TNA, find a good mix one day soon.




Brye said:


> My other problem with the Punk haters is that I've never seen them say a single good word about a wrestler (other than Rock of course). I honestly think they're just on this forum to talk about that. In no way, shape or form should Punk and Rock be compared as heavily as they are either. But I completely agree with TOR and GDEH. And Winning.


Ugh, I know right? You rarely see them join in to talk positively about _current_ wrestlers. It's always "UGH LOOK AT ALL THESE BLAND JOBBERS, FUCK PG, ATTITUDE ERA <3333". I don't get why we can't be nostalgic about the past _and_ supportive of the present/future.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Honestly, don't mind them. They are just Attitude Era loyalists at this point who can't seem to escape 1998. Hell, I love the Attitude era but, to semi-quote Paul Heyman:

"There comes a time where that time must come to an end."

People have been complaining and moaning, rightfully so at most times, about new direction and content in the company. Sure, the WWE still has its flaws but it has gradually gotten better ever since. Hell, I'll venture to say that 2011 has been some of the best WWE stuff I have witnessed in a long while and this summer has been a catalyst for the change we all seem to want.

Also, Rock fanboys (not Rock fans because even their fans don't stoop this low) always want to compare Rock's career to Punk's in terms of buyrates, merchandise, mainstream attention, etc. Well, no shit. Everybody here has said Rock is a bigger draw than Punk and that he is one of the best to come in pro wrestling. Yet if I say Punk is a better mic worker than Rock, which I believe, it's World War fucking 3 in those threads. Either some are really dedicated to Rock, the AE, or do it just to troll and annoy people.

I don't care. I am having fun with pro wrestling god knows how long in a while (except Nexus originally but even not to this magnitude now). Punk, and I bet others who would want to be as vocal as him, want to make this fun again. So far, they have succeeded. I am always a wrestling fan no matter what but in this year alone, I'm proud to be one. If you are a wrestling fan, you should to. Let's face it. You don't give a damn about ratings, buyrates, merchandise, etc. You use it as a mask to hide your true hate towards a wrestler you don't like. Sure, you don't have to like the guy but to flame him and his fans for liking him is ludicrous. 

I hope WWE continues into this direction while fixing their mistakes and flaws because if they do, a new era will be dawning in WWE soon. And with June 27th being the date where smarks and casuals alike started waking up, we have Punk (among others) to thank for that.


----------



## TankOfRate

Man, I love the fact that we can just hang out in this thread and talk positively about wrestling. No bitterness, no flaming, no complaining, for the sake of complaining, just good ol' discussion. It's so refreshing from the rest of this forum. I really, really hope that for once, the WWE don't let us down and truly commit to the potential change and hopefully give more things to rave about in the future.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I marked when I saw this thread bumped, LOL.

But yeah, if you are a wrestling fan, enjoy this moment we are in right now. With ROH coming to TV in September, WWE fixing up their product to be some of the most entertaining content we've had in a long while, and even TNA looking to close the Hogan/Bischoff chapter and move on from it, it is fun to be a wrestling fan. If you don't like a wrestler, fine then just state why and debate accordingly. Don't just sign up and look for ways to cause trouble and turn interesting threads into shit. That helps noone.

All that matter is at the end of the day, if I'm entertained, I'm entertained. If I'm not, I'm not. But I won't go to great lengths to make everybody seem miserable about wrestling.

So, all in all Reality Era, bring it on.


----------



## FreakyZo

This tread is very refreshing. I wonder why it's troll free? Oh, well.....

But yes people like to be miserable and hate for no reason. It's a weird type of jealousy.

Well not ALL people, but there are quite a few in this world


----------



## kokepepsi

This pg stuff is so lol worthy.
I didn't watch when the transition actually began and they went PG but when I started watching in 2010 I saw no difference but lack of divas search bull shit,blood and chair shots to the head.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

TankofRate, GDEH, Winning, Brye. You guys are the bees knees. Well said, and fully agree with everyone. It's been my guess all along, the Punk "haters" or whatever are simply just stuck so damn deep in the past. I can't help but feel bad.


----------



## mpredrox

I've been watching wrestling my whole life. I stopped watching in the beginning of 2008 and didn't start watching again till the end of 2010. It took me a while to get back into it and I was actually kind of bored with it. The whole Rock return got me really excited because he's my favorite of all time and it was like I was a little girl again sitting in front of my TV.

After Wrestlemania I started to get bored with the WWE again but then Punk caught my attention with his promo. He reinvigorated my love for wrestling that I used to have and I've found myself anxiously waiting for Raw each week. I'm having fun watching the WWE again. Something that hasn't happened in a while


----------



## Brye

kokepepsi said:


> This pg stuff is so lol worthy.
> I didn't watch when the transition actually began and they went PG but when I started watching in 2010 I saw no difference but lack of divas search bull shit,blood and *chair shots to the head.*


I actually applaud their decision on that. Some of those looked devastating as fuck and there's no doubt in my mind that a bunch of those in a career will mess you up the rest of your life.

As for blood, wouldn't mind seeing it in matches where the rivalry is bad enough but I really haven't had a problem.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The chair shot issues were fine with me because they showed that they do have an effect on how people are able to think and withhold thought and it gets worse when aging so that was a fine decision. The business will be better off without it.

The blood, though, is something I would like to see come back but not overexposed. If there is a personal feud or match, I would think you could use blood to really sell the point home visually. Can you imagine if HHH turns heel and him, Nash, Pac, and the Outlaws demolish Punk in a pool of his own blood?


----------



## AdamSmaili

Yea hopefully CM Punk is terrible. Hope dude slips on a banana peel and breaks his hip.


----------



## CMojicaAce

AdamSmaili said:


> Yea hopefully CM Punk is terrible. Hope dude slips on a banana peel and breaks his hip.


k


----------



## Brye

Fuck, I knew this thread couldn't be peaceful forever. :sad:

As for your point Winning, I think that would draw a shitload of heat on them and put Punk over big when he eventually got the best of them.

Are there rumors of the Outlaws coming back?


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

I don't understand this "CM Punk Hater" stuff. If someone doesn't like a wrestler, they don't have to. An opinion is not right nor is it wrong. A true wrestling fan doesn't stream and buys all of the merchandise they can reasonably afford. Anyway, CM Punk did a great promo on Super Smackdown, but the writing kind of messed him up. He came off as a hypocrite that used wanting to make the fans have fun again an excuse. I think Triple H is going to get the face pop at Night Of Champions unless Triple H does something dastardly. If the only goal is to push CM Punk, they've done it. If they're trying to make him a babyface, it will never work.


----------



## Brye

GuruOfMarkness said:


> *I don't understand this "CM Punk Hater" stuff.* If someone doesn't like a wrestler, they don't have to. An opinion is not right nor is it wrong. A true wrestling fan doesn't stream and buys all of the merchandise they can reasonably afford. Anyway, CM Punk did a great promo on Super Smackdown, but the writing kind of messed him up. He came off as a hypocrite that used wanting to make the fans have fun again an excuse. I think Triple H is going to get the face pop at Night Of Champions unless Triple H does something dastardly. If the only goal is to push CM Punk, they've done it. If they're trying to make him a babyface, it will never work.


I totally understand not liking someone. But flaming them and saying the same thing over and over again in each thread gets old. Very little of it is justifiable and the more prominent ones don't talk good about any wrestler. If someone came in here and gave a legitimate logical reason as why they didn't like Punk, I'd accept it and probably have a solid debate with the guy/girl. Unfortunately we've seen little of that. If you're gonna spam up a thread for 50 plus pages, have a little bit of substance and don't come off looking like a complete moron.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Brye said:


> Fuck, I knew this thread couldn't be peaceful forever. :sad:
> 
> As for your point Winning, I think that would draw a shitload of heat on them and put Punk over big when he eventually got the best of them.
> 
> Are there rumors of the Outlaws coming back?


Just ignore them.

Exactly my point. Don't be TNA and use blood to the point where the effect means nothing anymore. if you use a special effect too much, it is no longer special. I'm just saying feuds that are personal and are built on so much hatred could really use blood to drive the point home. A feud like HHH/Punk, later on into the program, would benefit great with blood. Like I said, the Corporation screwing Punk out of a match and leaving him in a pool of his own blood would sell the message home than any other promo they could come up with.

No, I haven't heard any rumors about them coming back but I would like them too for a short term thing. Especially with Survivor Series.


----------



## Brye

Winning™ said:


> Just ignore them.
> 
> Exactly my point. Don't be TNA and use blood to the point where the effect means nothing anymore. if you use a special effect too much, it is no longer special. I'm just saying feuds that are personal and are built on so much hatred could really use blood to drive the point home. A feud like HHH/Punk, later on into the program, would benefit great with blood. Like I said, the Corporation screwing Punk out of a match and leaving him in a pool of his own blood would sell the message home than any other promo they could come up with.
> 
> No, I haven't heard any rumors about them coming back but I would like them too for a short term thing. Especially with Survivor Series.


Agreed. I've seen some ridiculous blade jobs in TNA that are so unnecessary. A feud like Trips/Punk should be escalated by then for blood to work well. The thing will be that I don't know if WWE would pull the trigger on such a bloody segment after having no blood for nearly 3 years.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That's what would make the beatdown that more surreal. We haven't seen any in over three years and pulling it out for this feud would make it seem as if this is legit.


----------



## Brye

True, true.

There are so many awesome ways that this could turn which makes me really hope that they don't do something ridiculously unexpected just for the lulz. I'd like some surprises but nothing taking away Trips/Punk at WM away from us.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I just read most of the posts from this thread when it was created. Some ridiculous ass shit being posted on here, including from me. 

LOL to scrilla calling this match happening a month ago.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Amazing how many people thought the shoot was real and felt he was possibly leaving.

Definitely some top notch stuff and shows that the shoot/promo certainly did its job.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Certainly also shows why it'll be remembered within ten years time. It was a truly gamechanging moment and those hating that promo or Punk right now, I'm guessing, will change their tone once this supposed "new era kicks in.

By the way, I know I keep posting this everywhere I'm at but it's really important to me in terms of this storyline between Punk and HHH:

========================================

The collective thinking lately is that Punk is the liar and will become a heel for Triple H to conquer. For a while, especially tonight and last night, I was starting to lean that direction and that Punk is using Steph and Nash to take HHH out of power and become the sole star of the business, which he has been ranting about ever since June 27th. Then I started watching the promos from that date all the way to tonight and I forgot about this image:










Triple H is a self-obsessed, lying son of a bitch, kayfabe wise. I remember that "smile" when he basically fired Vince from doing day to day operations for the company. Triple H used Vince to get him out of power and put guys like Punk in his place. This whole accusing of Punk for being a revolutionary and him not doing it for the fans and what have you......is a ruse. That is what HHH, behind deaf ears, is doing. Sure, the crowd could see Punk as a jerk for all the annoyance he has been bringing to Trips, Nash, Steph, and Ace for these past few weeks.....but it's because Punk isn't dumb. He knows what is going on here and is trying to put the situation out there, in his own ways. 

Triple H will turn heel. Punk won't turn face. What I mean is that HHH will reveal himself as everything Punk has said about him from day one and that will make the fans realize that Punk, although may not necessarily like them, was right and was only warning them before the inevitable happens. Whether the heel turn happens at Night of Champions, I can't say. But I will say that HHH is going to be everything Punk has mentioned since June 27th and he will humble Punk in ways that will get the crowd behind Punk and when the feud is over and Punk goes over, the man will be that much bigger than he already is.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Thats some pretty good stuff right there.

The Punk bit makes sense. As he will and should come off as you described. 

You are spot on about The Game too. That evil fucking smile is legendary lol. I'll never forget when he pulled that off with HBK in 2002. 










HHH is like the mastermind behind a lot of these story lines come to think of it. Austin being run down, HBK being attacked, now he could be behind things currently with Punk.


----------



## FreakyZo

Winning™;10256883 said:


>


I love that shot! It represents alot of things that's been going on these past few months.

They say a picture's worth a 1000 words and that shot justifies it. To me, it shows an end of an era with Vince finally stepping down his character. It also shows the beginning of an era as HHH himself, takes the spot that everyone knew he was going to take eventually. This shot also tells the chaos Cm Punk has cause with one promo, one historic promo. And it put him over even more as the guy that got Vince fired and a great start to his main event stardom.


----------



## xenon_

Winning™ said:


> Certainly also shows why it'll be remembered within ten years time. It was a truly gamechanging moment and those hating that promo or Punk right now, I'm guessing, will change their tone once this supposed "new era kicks in.
> 
> By the way, I know I keep posting this everywhere I'm at but it's really important to me in terms of this storyline between Punk and HHH:
> 
> ========================================
> 
> The collective thinking lately is that Punk is the liar and will become a heel for Triple H to conquer. For a while, especially tonight and last night, I was starting to lean that direction and that Punk is using Steph and Nash to take HHH out of power and become the sole star of the business, which he has been ranting about ever since June 27th. Then I started watching the promos from that date all the way to tonight and I forgot about this image:
> 
> <Noobs cant post images>
> 
> Triple H is a self-obsessed, lying son of a bitch, kayfabe wise. I remember that "smile" when he basically fired Vince from doing day to day operations for the company. Triple H used Vince to get him out of power and put guys like Punk in his place. This whole accusing of Punk for being a revolutionary and him not doing it for the fans and what have you......is a ruse. That is what HHH, behind deaf ears, is doing. Sure, the crowd could see Punk as a jerk for all the annoyance he has been bringing to Trips, Nash, Steph, and Ace for these past few weeks.....but it's because Punk isn't dumb. He knows what is going on here and is trying to put the situation out there, in his own ways.
> 
> Triple H will turn heel. Punk won't turn face. What I mean is that HHH will reveal himself as everything Punk has said about him from day one and that will make the fans realize that Punk, although may not necessarily like them, was right and was only warning them before the inevitable happens. Whether the heel turn happens at Night of Champions, I can't say. But I will say that HHH is going to be everything Punk has mentioned since June 27th and he will humble Punk in ways that will get the crowd behind Punk and when the feud is over and Punk goes over, the man will be that much bigger than he already is.


I completely agree with you man and've just been spouting a less refined version of this in another thread. I am so sure that HHH is the baddie, I'd put money on it. I reckon WWE will have me glued no matter how it ends up going down but it'd make so much sense for us to be right. Sh*t this is exciting, I can't wait for next RAW never mind Wrestlemania and the whole journey there.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Yeah it seems Triple H is destined for a heel turn. Triple Hs gimmick is definitely unique. The guys who married the daughter of the boss only to eventually replace Vince McMahon. Plus wasn't the purpose of the kliq to have power withing WWE? Now we see Nash come in and everything is starting to finally come to light from a storyline perspective. Triple H has always wanted to take over WWE. Triple H is the ultimate bad guy here. I wouldn't be surprised if Triple H "kayfabe" divorces Stephanie or perhaps she was also part of the plan to get rid of her dad.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Stephanie is definitely in on it. She'll be the driving force for HHH's heel turn.


----------



## ßen1

I think it'll be interesting to see how they bring Stephanie in on it without making it seem like Trips is HER bitch. Especially with Punk constantly implying that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Apparently Harley Race saw this coming in him. Was reading his Livejournal again:



> Honorable mention to Harley for the super rad early birthday present:
> 
> Harley Race, eight time NWA World Heavyweight Champion and Hall of Famer, was the guest on In Your Head Wrestling Radio this past Wednesday. When ask which young wrestler today he would like to wrestle, Race said either CM Punk or Trevor Murdoch. Calling Punk and Murdoch "fantastic young guys," Race went on to compare Punk to Shawn Michaels, saying Punk's "as gifted as Shawn Michaels was in his time." When ask if he thought Punk would succeed in WWE, Race said yes, if WWE doesn't throw any roadblocks in his way. He conceded that Punk's size will work against him in WWE, but pointed out that Michaels had the same problem and overcame it. If Punk's given an opportunity, Race said, "they'll see his work is so good and they'll forget the size thing."


----------



## Brye

That's such a compliment to come from Race. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)

I'm a fan of Murdoch as well. When I get a chance I occasionally watch some of his Japan stuff and I loved Murdoch/Cade.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Murdoch and Cade don't get enough credit. Sure they could have been a better tag team but for an old school heel team, they did their jobbs effectively.


----------



## Brye

Their run in '07 when they were facing the Hardyz and Londrick was pretty entertaining. That was when they really grew on me. Shame about Cade.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yeah, too soon for Cade.

Honestly, bring back Murdoch and team him with Husky Harris. Boom, an old school roughneck heel team for Kofi and Bourne.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

I don't see Triple H turning heel for some reason, I think John Cena hinted on his twitter a while back "faces/heels aren't in im me" I think the bad boss vs the rebellious hero has been done and what their doing now is going with a concept were we tell a story and you choose who you want to cheer and who you want to boo (for the most part I do think lower down the card we'll have obvious heel v face storylines but the main focus storylines wont) 

if WWE wanted Punk to get more over they would have had H' turn heel already but the way they've portrayed it is VERY different, its two sides of the fence. Triple H saying the people watching love the current product in one corner and Punk with the people who have wanted change since 2005 and have had enough of the status quo of what we see on a weekly and monthly basis. 

I think they'll continue to blur the lines, I think NOC we won't get a clean finish but their won't be a heel turn either, expect Nash to get involved though. 

I think that's the formula for the "Reality Era" we tell the story and the people decide who to cheer and boo.


----------



## Brye

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, too soon for Cade.
> 
> Honestly, bring back Murdoch and team him with Husky Harris. Boom, an old school roughneck heel team for Kofi and Bourne.


I'd mark. I liked him the most out of Ryan, McGillicutty and Otunga (not that hard tho). I remember Murdoch working a dark match but never working out a deal. :sad:


----------



## kokepepsi

God I loved trevor murdoch so much such a shame they didn't do much with him.

Harley Race giving punk that compliment .....WOW


----------



## scrilla

Winning™ said:


> I just read most of the posts from this thread when it was created. Some ridiculous ass shit being posted on here, including from me.
> 
> LOL to scrilla calling this match happening a month ago.


lol word.




scrilla said:


> instead they'll probably panic and hot shot it though. we'll probably Punk/Trips by next month.




and people were telling me I was just a hater and to have faith.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

scrilla said:


> lol word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and people were telling me I was just a hater and to have faith.


Haha I hoped that it wouldn't have been hotshotted by now but what can you do?



Brye said:


> I'd mark. I liked him the most out of Ryan, McGillicutty and Otunga (not that hard tho). I remember Murdoch working a dark match but never working out a deal. :sad:


Me too. Husky Harris was your old school kind of big men who used his size and could have garnered heat if he had been pushed more, especially ahead of Otunga and McGuilicutty.


----------



## Unleash the viper

CM Punk is getting lame already imo


----------



## greaz taker!

Unleash the viper said:


> CM Punk is getting lame already imo


yet you like Orton...and you have the cheek to call Punk lame? WOW!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

How is he getting lame?


----------



## greaz taker!

Winning™ said:


> How is he getting lame?


It's the orton and cena fanboys getting jealous that is all


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

From the house show in Puerto Rico last night. Punk is super over.


----------



## Unleash the viper

greaz taker! said:


> yet you like Orton...and you have the cheek to call Punk lame? WOW!


Orton is lame too just like most wwe superstars these days including CM punk...i just don't find Cm Punk entertaining anymore and he says the same crap every week so im not that impressed by his work like most people on here.


----------



## TankOfRate

Unleash the viper said:


> Orton is lame too just like most wwe superstars these days including CM punk...i just don't find Cm Punk entertaining anymore and he says the same crap every week so im not that impressed by his work like most people on here.


What WWE Superstars ~these days~ _aren't_ lame in your opinion?


----------



## DrunkHobbit

Winning™ said:


> From the house show in Puerto Rico last night. Punk is super over.


Didn't seem like that to me. Cena was working the crowd into a frenzy for him then he ran around with a puerto rico flag = pop


----------



## Brye

Saying the same thing every week is one of the most annoying things I hear. Of course the conversation is going to be based around the same thing. It's a storyline. Why would the topic of discussion be different? Would that really be entertaining? 

And it's not like he has a bunch of catchphrases that he uses over and over or something and even then that's not horrible.


----------



## greaz taker!

DrunkHobbit said:


> Didn't seem like that to me. Cena was working the crowd into a frenzy for him then he ran around with a puerto rico flag = pop


To me it sounded likE Punk was SUPER over, and Cena was getting his usual mixed reaction, boos from the well knowledge wrestling fans and cheers from lil jimmies


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Unleash the viper said:


> Orton is lame too just like most wwe superstars these days including CM punk...i just don't find Cm Punk entertaining anymore and he says the same crap every week so im not that impressed by his work like most people on here.


So then who as a WWE superstar isn't lame to you?



> Didn't seem like that to me. Cena was working the crowd into a frenzy for him then he ran around with a puerto rico flag = pop


The crowd chanted CM Punk during Cena's exit theme. Of course he is over.


----------



## Unleash the viper

TankOfRate said:


> What WWE Superstars ~these days~ _aren't_ lame in your opinion?


almost all.. but CM Punk is the main one atm. to me he's just an overrated, lame second rate HBK.


----------



## TankOfRate

Unleash the viper said:


> almost all.. but CM Punk is the main one atm. to me he's just an overrated, lame second rate HBK.


You see, these blanket statements are what we were talking about just a few pages ago, about people not being able to move on from the 90s. Surely if almost all of them are 'lame', you'd be able to identify the ones who _aren't_? And to be honest, if you think that, I doubt you're watching very much or very often.

And wait, what? What's CM Punk got to do with Shawn Michaels?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

How is he HBK in any instance? He's CM Punk. The first CM Punk. Not the next Shawn Michaels.


----------



## greaz taker!

Winning™ said:


> How is he HBK in any instance? He's CM Punk. The first CM Punk. Not the next Shawn Michaels.


THIS


----------



## slightlyoriginal

Winning™ said:


> From the house show in Puerto Rico last night. Punk is super over.


Indeed he is. And I love every second of it.


----------



## Unleash the viper

why can't you CM Punk marks just accept that not every WWE fan will find him entertaining. just because he makes you guys cream your trousers doesn't mean he has the same effect on others. He's decent but nothing special !


----------



## greaz taker!

Unleash the viper said:


> why can't you CM Punk marks just accept that not every WWE fan will find him entertaining. just because he makes you guys cream your trousers doesn't mean he has the same effect on others. He's decent but nothing special !


Too be honest every non orton and cena fan I have met or spoken too have found Punk to be amazing, only the Cena and Orton fans seem to find him lame....jealousy perhaps?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Unleash the viper said:


> why can't you CM Punk marks just accept that not every WWE fan will find him entertaining. just because he makes you guys cream your trousers doesn't mean he has the same effect on others. He's decent but nothing special !


Here we go.

Look, we aren't saying you have to accept him. We aren't saying you have to be a fan. If you don't like, fine I have no qualms with that. Just expect when you say stuff like he's a poor man's HBK or that he is lame or that he is nothing special, not that you opinion is wrong, but that people will debate you on it.


----------



## greaz taker!

Winning™ said:


> Here we go.
> 
> Look, we aren't saying you have to accept him. We aren't saying you have to be a fan. If you don't like, fine I have no qualms with that. Just expect when you say stuff like he's a poor man's HBK or that he is lame or that he is nothing special, not that you opinion is wrong, but that people will debate you on it.


exactly, and you say stuff yet don't back them up with examples or words or why you think it.


----------



## Unleash the viper

greaz taker! said:


> Too be honest every non orton and cena fan I have met or spoken too have found Punk to be amazing, only the Cena and Orton fans seem to find him lame....jealousy perhaps?


the funny thing is im not a fan of either Cena or Orton so you fail with that logic. Just because the popular opinion is that your boy CM Punk is amazing doesn't mean everyone will see it that way fella !


----------



## Stax Classic

Unleash the viper said:


> the funny thing is im not a fan of either Cena or Orton so you fail with that logic. Just because the popular opinion is that your boy CM Punk is amazing doesn't mean everyone will see it that way fella !


Your opinion is that he's no good, our's is that he's pretty good. It's opinions, who the fuck cares what other people think?


----------



## Unleash the viper

greaz taker! said:


> exactly, and you say stuff yet don't back them up with examples or words or why you think it.


well i've already explained to you why i find him lame as i find him repetitive and not particularly entertaining...his promos seems a bit forced sometimes. also most of the time when he tries to be funny on the mic he comes across as being really corny imo!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Unleash the viper said:


> well i've already explained to you why i find him lame as i find him repetitive and not particularly entertaining...his promos seems a bit forced sometimes. also most of the time when he tries to be funny on the mic he comes across as being really corny imo!


Fine, that's your opinion. Some would tend to disagree with you on all those points, but that's what a forum is for.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Interesting lol


----------



## TankOfRate

Unleash the viper said:


> why can't you CM Punk marks just accept that not every WWE fan will find him entertaining. just because he makes you guys cream your trousers doesn't mean he has the same effect on others. He's decent but nothing special !


Yep, and you're still ignoring the "What Superstars aren't lame in your opinion" question. Typical.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

This was posted in another thread but just in case people miss it:

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/headlines/Must-Read_Punk_Interview_-_Wrestling_Contract.php



> CM Punk is on the cover of "WWE Magazine's" October issue, which features an "explosive, controversial" interview with the Second City Saint. The self-proclaimed "Voice of the Voiceless" was given another soapbox to voice his concerns with WWE's brain trust, his fellow wrestlers who deserve a better shot, and whether anything will change following his return to the sports entertainment organization. Highlights from the interview are as follows:
> *
> In your estimation, what do you feel is wrong with WWE right now, and what would you do to change it?*
> 
> What's wrong with WWE right now is that there isn't enough youth. Most of the ideas are old. They worked in The Attitude Era or in the '80's—and I'm not necessarily saying that they're bad or they're wrong —but they need updating, they need tweaking. There needs to be some young minds spinning the webs, so to speak. I'm sick of seeing people who are excellent wrestlers get passed over for people who have abs or who were good second-string linemen in a European football league. I think there are a lot of people who, on their own terms, have made their own personas and perfected their craft simply out of love for what they do. They're not trying to be bodybuilders or footballs players who fail miserably and then call their uncle or their dad and say, "Hey, I'll give that wrestling thing a shot because I suck at everything else."
> 
> *Why do you think it's such a strike against guys who—like yourself—are fans but aren't from a sports or bodybuilding background?*
> 
> Now, this is complete speculation. I can't even tell you what somebody else is thinking. I can only say what I think works. And I'm not going to be right 100 percent of the time just like they're not going to be. Somewhere along the way I think we lost the Midas touch. This whole thing became uncool. I think the people who love it aren't going to go do something else if they get fired. Like Colt Cabana. He's a perfect example. He is a wrestler. If he gets hired and it doesn't work out, he's wrestling somewhere else the next day. He's not trying to shoehorn himself into an accounting job. He's a wrestler. He's always going to be there. So I just think if you love wrestling sometimes—maybe-you're punished. You're placed last in line. The attitude is: You're always going to be here, maybe we can use you later if we need you, but right now we're going to use this guy because he was good at college football, but he didn't quite make it in the NFL.
> 
> *Another one of your gripes is about how the WWE Championship looks. How would you redesign the title? What is the definitive look of that particular championship for you?*
> 
> Oh God. How long's this interview? Honestly, I think old Dwayne used to have a cute little blue cow on his title or something. Then, of course, Stone Cold had the Smoking Skull Title. I don't know. I think I could Straight Edge the hell out of that thing. A couple of "X"s might make it look good. Make it look like a title should look like, and not make it look like some sort of weird, rapper bling. I feel the definitive look, though, is what I like to call "Bret Hart's Title." I think everyone likes to call it the "Winged Eagle Title." That's a little redundant. I'm pretty sure most eagles have wings. That's the one that always sticks out in my mind.
> 
> *This anger with your job has been festering for a while. Was there one moment backstage when you felt you'd had enough?*
> 
> I can name one off the top of my head. How about main-eventing a pay-per-view as the World Heavyweight Champion against Undertaker and then, a few months later, being in a dark match against R-Truth at WWE TLC? That's pretty ignorant in my mind. This is the problem. We do this too many times to too many Superstars. It's a startstop kind of thing. The company likes to spotlight certain people. Like, "This week, Kofi's cool," and then, the next week, "We changed out minds we like Dolph this week." It flip-flops back and forth ad nauseam, and the next thing you know, the people couldn't give a crap about either guy.
> 
> *When did the powers that be really begin to take your leaving WWE seriously?*
> 
> I told them probably a year out. They would say, "Hey, how about we talk about your contract?" And I would just say, "No, I don't really feel like it." And they would say, "Okay, back off. Punk's crabby and temperamental. We'll get him next week." And the next week it would be, "Hey, let's talk about it." And then maybe eight or ten months out, it was, "Hey, I really want to sit down. We really need to sign you a new deal." And that's when I straight up said, "No, I'm not interested."
> 
> *Take us back to your title match at WWE Money In The Bank. What did you do differently that day knowing that could have been your last day on the job?*
> 
> I don't think I did anything different that day. I'm a man of my word. I wasn't going to skip out on my contract earlier. I was going to let it run out. These are the terms I agreed to and the dates I agreed to do, and I was definitely going to finish up. But I think I talked so much about everything and everybody that all eyes were on me and it created a high pressure situation. Thankfully, I thrive very well in those situations. I'd say I pulled it off. All this stuff I talk about, about being the best in the world, I certainly proved it that night. The match went near the 35-minute mark. But I wrestled for 93-minutes one time back in 2002 or 2003 in a Two-Out-Of-Three-Falls Match.
> 
> *You mentioned on the Bill Simmons BS Report podcast that you had made the decision to come back and resign at WWE Money In The Bank. Do you think your decision was at all clouded a little bit too much by all the emotion going on that day?*
> 
> I can definitely put it aside. I can be a robot if I need to be. Resigning was something that was on my mind day in and day out whether I was at the gym or sleeping. I was dreaming about it, I was really trying to figure out what the best decision was for me and my future. Call me crazy, but I was also trying to figure out what was the best decision for the company as a whole. I love what we do. I'm not going to get along with everybody I work with. I'm certainly not going to agree with everything all the time, but at the end of the day, I want everybody voice to be heard. I want this place to succeed. So I had to weigh my options.
> 
> *Another thing we noticed is that you used the "W" word a lot in your tirades these last weeks. how much do you dislike saying "sports-entertainment"?*
> 
> I don't hate it as much as you would think, but I really do think It's ridiculous when you're not allowed to say "wrestling." At the end of the day, that's what goes on in that ring. That ring is our stage. What we do on that stage is we wrestle. I'm not playing grab-ass. I'm out there fighting to win. Wins and losses mean something. Wrestling happens to be damn entertaining.
> 
> *So is it weird to call yourself a "Superstar" as opposed to a wrestler?*
> 
> I don't think it's weird. I think we're all Superstars. Absolutely. I don't think there's anybody else who can be called that. Would you call Brad Pitt a Superstar? Do I think Brad Pitt can do what we do? Absolutely not! Brad Pitt gets scripts and lines to study months ahead of time and he has a very controlled setting in which he looks the best he possible can. He has makeup on, there's lighting, there's people doing the sound and everything. We go out there on live TV every Monday night and kill it. That's where the entertainment part comes in. It's more entertaining then a Brad Pitt movie. There are no retakes, you know? There's no Take 1, Take 2—"I screwed that up, let me do it again." If we screw up, we screw up. That's the entertaining part.
> 
> *One thing you did change is your entrance music, to Living Colour's "Cult Of Personality." Did you consider anything else?*
> 
> No, that was the one. It was a throwback to my Indie days, but it also just fit. I have tremendous guts, I'd like to say, and it was just a gut feeling that this was the right thing to do, to change my music now. Did I like my old song? Absolutely. Was it recognizable? Sure, I had it for five years. Was it time for a change? Was it a risky thing? Yes and yes. But ultimately, I think it was the right move. I haven't been able to get the song out of my head since last Monday. It's a song that came out in 1989, when I was on my little league team, and now it just jumped into the iTunes Top 200. That's powerful. That should speak volumes to the WWE management. They should say, "Holy crap, this kid has the power to do something like that. Let's see what else he can do."
> 
> *What's really different now that you're back? What are we really going to see that's not status quo?*
> 
> I don't want to ruin any surprises, but I will tell you that when the Ramones were voted into the Rock 'n' Roll Hall of Fame, there was one surviving member of the original lineup left alive, and it was Marky. Marky originally was completely being in the Rock 'n' Roll Hall of Fame. This is, after all, the establishment that shunned the entire band for it's entire career, and he wanted nothing to do with it. He was extremely adamant that, "No, you don't get the privilege of having the Ramones in your little club." My good friend, Lars Frederickson [of the band Rancid], got on the phone and said, "Marky listen to me. You almost have a responsibility to the underground to accept this award and be in the Hall of Fame to show that you are as big as the Rolling Stones, you are as big as the Beatles, you're as good as Led Zeppelin, all these mainstream bands that the Ramones maybe never got credit on the same level as." And that's kind of how I feel about WWE right now. I'm the guy who, for all intents and purposes, never should have even made it to WWE. Then I had roadblock after roadblock thrown in my way. Not only did I get past those roadblocks, It did it while flipping off the people who put up those roadblocks. I feel I have a responsibility to the younger wrestlers on the roster, the ones that aren't signed yet, and the future of wrestling as a whole, to help make this place better, and to change this place. I certainly can't change it by sitting on my couch in Chicago.


----------



## Agmaster

This been seen yet?


----------



## Brye

That interview is why Punk is the fucking man.

Edit: That mashup is pretty sick.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

This was my favorite part:



> What's really different now that you're back? What are we really going to see that's not status quo?
> 
> I don't want to ruin any surprises, but I will tell you that when the Ramones were voted into the Rock 'n' Roll Hall of Fame, there was one surviving member of the original lineup left alive, and it was Marky. Marky originally was completely being in the Rock 'n' Roll Hall of Fame. This is, after all, the establishment that shunned the entire band for it's entire career, and he wanted nothing to do with it. He was extremely adamant that, "No, you don't get the privilege of having the Ramones in your little club." My good friend, Lars Frederickson [of the band Rancid], got on the phone and said, "Marky listen to me. You almost have a responsibility to the underground to accept this award and be in the Hall of Fame to show that you are as big as the Rolling Stones, you are as big as the Beatles, you're as good as Led Zeppelin, all these mainstream bands that the Ramones maybe never got credit on the same level as." And that's kind of how I feel about WWE right now. I'm the guy who, for all intents and purposes, never should have even made it to WWE. Then I had roadblock after roadblock thrown in my way. Not only did I get past those roadblocks, It did it while flipping off the people who put up those roadblocks. I feel I have a responsibility to the younger wrestlers on the roster, the ones that aren't signed yet, and the future of wrestling as a whole, to help make this place better, and to change this place. I certainly can't change it by sitting on my couch in Chicago.



EDIT: Fucking awesome mash up.


----------



## Brye

It's really interesting that he's the one starting all this change. I'm curious if guys like Cena or Orton have ever felt the same way but not vocalize it.

And wow, that was in WWE mag?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm sure they have but you can't blame them. You get to wrestle in millions and get paid in millions. In their minds, why change that?

Yeah, this is in WWE magazine coming out in October. I might cop me an issue.


----------



## Brye

Yeah, that's true.

Same, especially since it says this was just highlights.


----------



## ice_edge

Why can't we sticky this one?


----------



## samizayn

That mashup's pretty great. It made me realise I know the lyrics to both of their songs, all the way through 

And ya know, I really love the 'A POV of one fan' thread in General. It's pretty much everyone talking about how they got into or (for a large portion of people) back into wrestling. And you've got a good handful of 'CM Punk brought me back's. With all the Punk haters raving about 'he doesn't draw rah rah' it's actually quite touching to hear what these individual people are saying. Numbers are irrelevant. Go and look at what this man is doing to people.

And I also wonder why the opinions of 'marks' are denounced and made irrelevant. Like, "oh whatever, you're just a mark'. Yeah, and I don't mark for them for no reason! I get the accusations of blind marks, but the RAW forum after last week's (with the puking) the vast majority of Punk marks and non marks alike called him out on it, and even got accused of turning on him. It wasn't, at all.


----------



## -Extra-

Agmaster said:


> This been seen yet?


amazing stuff


----------



## TankOfRate

Brye said:


> It's really interesting that he's the one starting all this change. I'm curious if guys like Cena or Orton have ever felt the same way but not vocalize it.
> 
> And wow, that was in WWE mag?


This makes me think about Batista, and him splitting because he "didn't like the direction the company was going in" or whatever. I doubt his passion for wrestling to be honest, especially now, seeing Punk facilitating some change in the product. If he hated the direction so much and wanted to see change, why didn't he actively seek it? Why didn't he go and talk to all the right people and throw in some ideas here and there? Sometimes I wonder if his reasoning for leaving was really just an excuse to hide the fact that he was done and didn't want anything to do with rasslin' anymore. It makes me wonder.


----------



## TankOfRate

:lmao Doesn't beat "Chicago" though. It's going to take a while to get used to babyface Punk, I hope this isn't too permanent.


----------



## Agmaster

Brye said:


> It's really interesting that he's the one starting all this change. I'm curious if guys like Cena or Orton have ever felt the same way but not vocalize it.
> 
> And wow, that was in WWE mag?


Not to turn this into a battle of a thread, but isn't this what R truth was sprouting about? He got the 'conspiracy/bs in the backstage' complaining over, hell you could see him helping truth beat cena and immediately taking over as a tag out. Nothing against punk, but the feeling was had and expressed by atleast two (ZTLIS does complain. it does it in a light hearted way, but he is saying a similar thing with punk in truth in part) I can immediately think of before him. Still, punk's eloquence is in part what has brought this to such prominence.


----------



## Heel

My Punk t-shirt FINALLY arrived today! Wearing it proudly as I type


----------



## ßen1

Mine came yesterday after a huge wait. Happy.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Programming since the first night after Capitol Punishment has been very good, a lot of that is becuase of Punk, congrats to the "Summer of Punk"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Mine should be coming soon, hopefully.


----------



## God Movement

Winning™ said:


> Mine should be coming soon, hopefully.


Wtf. Didn't you order yours like a month ago?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yeah, I did. Still hasn't come through yet.


----------



## Brye

Mine managed to come right before Summerslam. I'm sure it's coming soon Winning.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Punk promoting Night of Champions:






Plus an ad for his upcoming WWE Magazine cover and interview. Ad is badass:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

The magazine promo is epic. I found this pretty cool too.

http://www.wkbw.com/news/local/WWE-Wrestling-Star-CM-Punk-Visits-Eyewitness-News-129976108.html

Seems like the kind of insight that even non-watchers could be slightly interested in.


----------



## THANOS

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> The magazine promo is epic. I found this pretty cool too.
> 
> http://www.wkbw.com/news/local/WWE-Wrestling-Star-CM-Punk-Visits-Eyewitness-News-129976108.html
> 
> Seems like the kind of insight that even non-watchers could be slightly interested in.


Thats awesome! Did you read on pwinsider that Punk's shirt has also made it to HotTopic now! The only other wrestling that's been there in the past 5 years was John Cena's! :O If that's not saying your over I don't know what is!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

His Best in the World shirt?


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Winning™ said:


> His Best in the World shirt?


Yes that is where I got mine.


----------



## mpredrox

dabossb said:


> Thats awesome! Did you read on pwinsider that Punk's shirt has also made it to HotTopic now! The only other wrestling that's been there in the past 5 years was John Cena's! :O If that's not saying your over I don't know what is!


Hot Topic also had the Miz and Orton shirts and some others. There are a few online also http://search.hottopic.com/search?b...Hash=4717d84208a2223864d145a92c9bb8409233c70d


----------



## Shazayum

New version of his shirt came out (in black and red). IMO it looks better than the first, I'm thinking of getting it.

http://www.wweshop.com/item/cm-punk-superstar-logo-t-shirt/Men/01-14745


----------



## Evolution

If they had one in Yellow I'd buy it.


----------



## ßen1

Very tempted to buy the ice cream bar t-shirt that's up there too, but that would mean I'd have 4 Punk t-shirts. Aftershock, Nexus Aftershock, Best In The World and then this.


----------



## Brye

:lmao Ice cream bar shirt is epic.

I have the red aftershock one and Best In The World.


----------



## Heel

*Punk gets a new tattoo:*












> WWE Superstar and Chicago native CM Punk added another tattoo to his collection Tuesday at Family Tattoo in Roscoe Village. "I did a tattoo of a dead fish on the back of his (left) shoulder," said tattoo artist Matt Wes. "It was a friendship tattoo he got with Natalie Slater of bakeanddestroy.net. There's a story behind the tattoo that means something to their friendship."


http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...g-wwes-cm-punk-tattoo-20110928,0,355652.story


----------



## Brye

I'm a fan of him being someone with alot of tattoos that actually have meaning to them.


----------

